#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<mva> inkvizitor68sl:
<mva> поделись информацией, как вы организовали хостинг-контору :)
<mva> и кто у вас на саппорте :)
<mva> а то я тут тоже хочу :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, да ничерта мы пока не организовали. а саппорт нам не нужен вообще в принципе
<mva> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, у нас vdsки очень хитрые
<mva> в чем заключается хитрость? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в том, что они не требуют саппорта
<inkvizitor68sl> VNC, ребутилка через ssh хоста и пошли все лесом)
<mva> ну а если банально человек повероффнет её? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> зайдет по ssh на хост и включит
<[Green]> утра
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], утра
<mva> [Green]: re
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, там скриптик, который выполняет 2 команды по очереди
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) вырубить виртуалку жестко
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) включить её
<inkvizitor68sl> если она выключена - первая команда не сработает
<inkvizitor68sl> и она просто запустится )
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ты обороты иметь какие собираешься?
<mva> не знаю :) по мне - для начала - хоть какие. Главное, чтоб хватало сходить в магазин и купить поесть :))
<inkvizitor68sl> наивный чукотский юноша хД
<[Green]> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, регайся в z-payment.ru, подключай их как систему оплаты и не парь моск, пока у тебя прибыль больше 300$ в месяц не станет
<inkvizitor68sl> доказывать клиентам, что ты не верблюд - себе дороже
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле реально намного дороже
<mva> 1) а что не так после 300, 2) а что потом?
<inkvizitor68sl> налоги у нас в сране выше 50% для бизнеса
<inkvizitor68sl> и я не опечатался
<mva> ах :)
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) потом оффшор регай
<inkvizitor68sl> примерно потому и 300;
<inkvizitor68sl> $
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы без проблем потянул его регистрацию
<inkvizitor68sl> а из z-payment в месяц можно без проблем выводить по 20-30 килорублей
<inkvizitor68sl> и всем будет плевать
<dom_> Здравствуйте!
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ты хочешь хостинг людям выдавать или вдски?
<mva> а и то и то - нельзя? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя есть деньги на аренду-покупку двух серверов сразу) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> или хостинг на своих же VDS ?
<mva> ну, а почему бы и нет для начала? :) ну и в конце концов "легкий" хостинг можно по началу хоть на линодовских VPS'ках подержать :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], Новости партнеров -> Статьи наших сотрудников
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, дорого )
<inkvizitor68sl> дохтор, меня все игнорируют!
<inkvizitor68sl> кому бы сбагрить 4 виртуалки в москве по 1к рублей
<mva> :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: слушай
<inkvizitor68sl> ым?
<mva> а в этом з-пейменте можно сначала завести аккаунт, как физическое лицо, а потом предоставить документы на юридическое?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, да
<inkvizitor68sl> я вообще хочу у них аттестат разработчика _=)
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда будет клева
<Lizaret> Всем привет!
<tW1N_oo7> Ïðâèåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> tW1N_oo7! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tW1N_oo7> hello
<olejka> Кто три монитора цеплял?
<shev> jenp
<tW1N_oo7> Привет всем!
<tW1N_oo7> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<maxpayne> всем доброго утра, народ
<oxothuk> йо
<maxpayne> кто сможет мне подсказать какой файл надо поковырять чтобы сменить имя плеера(консоль и с графический). ну как бы по своему его сделать...
<SergeyIT> maxpayne, берешь сорсы плайера и делай, что хочешь...
<skai> maxpayne: хошь сделать плеер попова?
<maxpayne> скай, а оно мне надо? )))
<olejka> У кого сейчас подключено три монитора?
<Offoffoff> maxpayne: сделай просто морду к mplayer
<skai> maxpayne: судя по твоему вопросу - надо.только вот остальным это не надо
<Offoffoff> maxpayne: на любом тулките
<Offoffoff> maxpayne: будет тебе свой плейер
<skai> olejka: у мну три рабочих стола на ноуте.тебе пойдет?
<maxpayne> скай, дык я для себя, а не для кого то)))
<skai> !q | olejka
<ubuntuhelp> olejka: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<olejka> skai, У тебя куб или че там. вирт. рабочие столы, у меня трабла с нормальным делением раб. стола на третьем мониторе.
<skai> куб?а тчо это такое?
<SergeyIT> угра в кубики - игра для настоящих мужчин ))
<olejka> skai, Ок, для тебя - убунта 10.10. 2 видеокарты nvidia. три монитора. в конфигураторе NVidia X Server 2 монитора настроены в режиме TWinView, а теретий можно выбрать только в режим  Separate X Screen. Хочу чтоб и этот, третий экран был в режиме TWinView
<skai> SergeyIT: кубики?я знаю только кубик рубика
<skai> ну хоти.ктож мешает то
<SergeyIT> skai, какой, для прапорщиков - с гранями одного цвета, или монолитный - для генералов?
<skai> SergeyIT: не.простой сержанский.из 9 цветов и все кружками.надо собрать обычный.приказы не обсуждаются:)
<IchEsseDichAuf> пользователь А зашёл в систему, произошла смена пользователя, сейчас в системе активен пользователь Б, как сделать логаут пользователю А, чтобы не переключаться между ними посредством GDM?
<MagicLover> Привет. А почему может не работать буфер обмена между системой и хр на VirtualBox? Какие-нибудь идеи?
<|rapidsp|> фазы луны
<|rapidsp|> на любых ос и на любых виртуалках такое случается...
<AndreX> разделение мозга )
<MagicLover> Да это как-то давно. Просто не было особой необходимости, но вот решил разобраться. Пойду версию новую скачаю. Может поможет. :)
<MagicLover> Я вообще ещё не люсид. O_o
<AndreX> не поможет это нормально)
<|rapidsp|> да здесь никто не люсит
<Bitkovski> Привет всем!!!
<AndreX> ку
<Bitkovski> Вопрос: переустановил Ubuntu, настроил сервер, поставил програмки, и на ночь поставил обновляться, сёня в обед пришёл, ребутнул и Всё.
<oxothuk> а где вопрос?
<oxothuk> )
<Bitkovski> как будто АТИшный драйвер поставил и Иксорг не отредактировал
<Bitkovski> вопрос как у Чернышевского: Чё делать
<oxothuk> а что случилось?
<Bitkovski> Показывает стандартный экран загрузки и всё виснет
<Bitkovski> стоп: эфект размазанного раб стола появляется
<Bitkovski> такое на радеоне у меня было
<Bitkovski> и чёта она после установки Lamp тупить начинает дико
<Bitkovski> вот демаю последнего Дебиана мож поставить?
<Bitkovski> *думаю
<Bitkovski> чё посоветутете?
<revitaks> Здрасти. а подскажите где в убунте управление веб камерой? у меня 10.10 и нетбук.
<Bitkovski> revitaks: а чё за проблема?
<Bitkovski> скайп не пашет?
<|rapidsp|> Bitkovski: иксы на сервере?
<revitaks> камеры не видет
<Bitkovski> |rapidsp|: да
<revitaks> да-да, в скайпе именно и не видет
<|rapidsp|> скучно наверно
<Bitkovski> revitaks: скрипт писать надо
<revitaks> самому?
<Bitkovski> revitaks: после установки видео драйвера есть такой гемор
<Bitkovski> revitaks: в инете посмотри, на форуме точно есть
<Bitkovski> там 3 минуты надо то
<revitaks> у меня в предыдущей версии всё работало, а как обновился так и пропала
<Bitkovski> revitaks: не один ты такой
<Bitkovski> без скрипта не пойдёт
<revitaks> а, понятно. тогда на форум
<Bitkovski> ага
<revitaks> спасибо
<Bitkovski> |rapidsp|: где скучно?
<Bitkovski> ну дык чё скажете? Debian ставить?
<|rapidsp|> а че за видео?
<Bitkovski> 8600gt, в толого разогнаная
<Bitkovski> *талого
<dRaziel> День добрый =)
<Bitkovski> когда это понедельник стал добрым?
<SergeyIT> Понедельник злой!
<skrishi> привет всем
<dRaziel> О.о
<dRaziel> День злой
<dRaziel> так нормально?
<arku> не такой уж он и злой
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ку) не помнишь как там в пиджине крякозябры лечацо? а то я переставил 10.04 на 10.10 и опять 27...
<goganchic> кто-нибудь использовал Lotus Symphony? Кому как ощущения?
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, у меня все по-умолчанию (крякозябры только от icq спама приходят)
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: вот про них я и говорю) я помню мы ето с тобой каг то починили
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, не помню чтобы со мной (. Хотя обсуждали...
<skrishi> goganchic: а ОО тебе не нра?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ok, ладно спс
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, может просто анкодинг поставить нужный для аськи...
<goganchic> skrishi, я ничего не говорю про ОО, просто интересны альтернативы
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: я тоже таг думаю) тока хз где он ставицо)
<skrishi> goganchic: тогда лучше поставить и поюзать.. потому что одному одно не нравиться, другому другое
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, account - modify account - выбрать который у тебя icq - там в advanced установить (можно 2 кодировки через запятую)
<mamedoff> есть кто живой ?
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: я бот.
<mamedoff> а живых людей тут нет ?
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: если и бывают
<Offoffoff1> их тут же....
<MagicLover> Хым. Скачал виртуал бокс для люсид. Говорит не та версия. Как мне узнать какая у меня версия? :)
<Offoffoff1> съедают!!!
<MagicLover> uname -а не дало результата. :)
 * Offoffoff1 начал отгрызать руку у mamedoff
<mamedoff> отравишься
<himik> плюнь бяку!
<mamedoff> как удалить ubuntu 10.10 не повредив при этом windows 7 и затереть груб
<MagicLover> Offoffoff1: сгрызи mamedoff полностью. :)
<MagicLover> Вобщем, удаляешь раздел с Win... :)
<SergeyIT> mamedoff, восстановить загрузчик 7-ки
<Agafonov> MagicLover: а зачем ты скачивал VB?
<himik> если поставил ubuntu, то это навсегда
<mamedoff> насколько я помню если из под винды форматну раздел с убунтой то загрузчик останеться а fixboot и fixmbr не помогает
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: сначала надо удалить <censored>
<MagicLover> У меня чего-то буфер обмена не работает. Хочу поправить это.
<mamedoff> ))))) спасибо himik за теплые слова
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: а потом поставить Ubuntu
<mamedoff> цензура это детище билла как я понял ))
<Offoffoff1> и у тебя будет две Ubuntu
<Offoffoff1> Старая и новая
<himik> )))
<Offoffoff1> И ты станешь вдвое счастливее... и гуманней.
<mamedoff> а она мне нужна живой с убунтой я только дружить начинае позже может и с концами на unix пкркйду
<|rapidsp|> MagicLover: архитектура? amd64 или x86?
<skrishi> mamedoff: а чего тебе не хватает для того что бы перейти?
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: тогда и не спрашивай, как удалить. А спрашивай, как поставить.
<mamedoff> а если я другую версию ubuntu поставлю поверх старой в загрузчике не останеться строка старой ?
<MagicLover> Извините, надо просто старую удалить. :)
<mamedoff> так она уже стоит у меня
<MagicLover> Там не про версию, а про старый сказано. Заработался, ужас.
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: неа... она перетрёт все
<himik> mamedoff: тебе Sergey сказал, что сначал надо восстановть загрузчик венды и дальше делай с разделом убунты что хочешь
<skrishi> mamedoff: это тебе не винда ))
<Agafonov> MagicLover: я ставил по инструкции http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads из раздела Debian-based Linux distributions т.е. добавлением репозитория
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: но нежно перетрёт
<mamedoff> ну да винда это зло я знаю ))
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: без потери данных твоих в /home
<mamedoff> да нет там пока данных
<skrishi> хотя хом лучше сохранить
<Offoffoff1> Agafonov: !
<skrishi> агафонов? ))))
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: тогда ничего не теряешь... Просто переставляй Ubuntu
<mamedoff> я неделю как на linux решил перейти читаю пока литературу
<skrishi> он поправил на сайте баг?
<Agafonov> skrishi: какой?
<mamedoff> всем спасибо
<skrishi> Agafonov: опечатка ))) "безопастность"
<SergeyIT> mamedoff, разумнее разные ОС на разные диски ставить
<skrishi> на главной странице правый нижний угол
<paul11> как забекапить свою почту и, может быть, заметки и календарь всякий в Evolution?
<Offoffoff1> paul11: сохрани ~/.evolution
<mamedoff> у иеня один диск я разделил и на отдельный раздел поставил чтож поделать один он у меня
<paul11> Offoffoff1: а когда новую систему поставлю как восстановить? просто заменить всё?
<Offoffoff1> да
<paul11> Offoffoff1: спасибо :)
<Offoffoff1> paul11: можешь вообще /home не удалять
<skrishi> mamedoff: ты лучше скажи нафига тебе винда? поставил бы убу сразу и копался в ней.. вопервых стимыл был бы, вовторых доходчевее
<Offoffoff1> paul11: и все твои настройки, для всех программ - сохранятся
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: и в третьих - мосты сожжены
<paul11> Offoffoff1: понятно. мне надо только почту, но спасибо всё равно, гуд ту ноу
<SergeyIT> paul11, и полезно еще ~/.purple
<paul11> SergeyIT, а это что?
<mamedoff>  <skrishi>  дело в том что от игрушек некоторых откозаться не могу
<skrishi> mamedoff: каких?
<SergeyIT> paul11, загляни и посмотри
<skrishi> Agafonov: Вестник безопастности Ubuntu -> Вестник безопасности Ubuntu
<Agafonov> skrishi: уже фиксед, спасибо
<mamedoff>  <skrishi>  tourchlight, NFS diablo
<skrishi> Agafonov: не за что, убнту наше всё )
<Offoffoff1> mamedoff: у тебя стимул запустить их под wine
<paul11> SergeyIT, пиджин чтоли?)
<mamedoff> да в итоге так и будет а винда нужна пока но только пока
<Agafonov> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ru <= баги сайтов можно сыпать сюда
<SergeyIT> paul11, да - и переписка (логи). Если у тебя другое, то найди сам.
<mamedoff> все всем спасибо и удачи
<paul11> SergeyIT, спасибо. я вижу. полезно. а почему они не назвали папку пиджин? чтоб никто не догадался? :)
<Offoffoff1> paul11: потому, что некоторые компании сильно озабочены товарными знаками
<SergeyIT> paul11, у них в алфавите нет "Ы" )
<skrishi> первая точно под вайн идёт.. со всторой нужно рыть
<paul11> SergeyIT, :)
<Vinamin> 1
<MagicLover> Ура. Буфер заработал. :) В 4й версии вроде работает. :)
<MagicLover> Блин, скоро 11.04, а я всё на 10.04 сижу. :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, так и радуйся, если все работает )
<MagicLover> Просто на обновление надо часа 3, которых мне не выделить. :)
<MagicLover> Радуюсь. :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, думаю 3 часами дело не кончится...
<MagicLover> Ну может и 6 даже..
<MagicLover> Чот скучно как-то даже. Так давно не был тут, потому что всё работает как надо. :)
<MagicLover> Как мне наглядно вывести звук с микрофона на колонки? :)
<Encoder> MagicLover: alsamixer
<MagicLover> Спасибо. Ща гляну.
<MagicLover> Encoder: да ты видимо спец по кодированию фильмов? :)
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, проще кричать в колонки )
<Encoder> MagicLover:  нет)
<MagicLover> Я с мафона записываю старые записи походов. Как-то не хочется каждый раз при выборке перетыкать наушники. :)
<MagicLover> О!
<MagicLover> Спасибо! :)
<cr> Приветствую друзья. У меня такой вопрос. Я установил сейчас пакет lxde-desktop и загрузился. Понравилось... Как правильно без удаления программ которые нужны вычистить мусор от оставшегося Ubuntu-Desktop?
<skrishi> о_О никогда не мог подумать, что "Бедра испуганной нимфы" - это цвет :D
<MagicLover> cr: никак. :)
<MagicLover> cr: может и как, но это делать определённо не стоит.
<cr> почему?)
<MagicLover> Места ненаэкономишь.
<cr> помоему очень даже стоит удалить всякие gnome-applets вроде состояния батареи питания для ноутов и тд)
<cr> дело не  в месте на HDD
<cr> дело в том что дико бесит куча лишнего в менюшках.
<cr> и вообще что есть что то лишнее
<cr> было бы неплохо выкосить Gnome
<Bitkovski> я радикально действую, а тут ещё круче
<MagicLover> Ну выкосить его очень сложно. Начнём с этого. Заденешь кучу всего нужного. :)
<Bitkovski> я хоть винду к черчам отправил, а тут и гнома до кучи
<MagicLover> Менюшку ты можешь элементарно поправить.
<cr> могу)
<cr> но проги то в каталогах остануца. и её скрипты запуска остануца..
<cr> что потом может плохо повлиять на ориентировку работы с конфиг файлами и консолью в общем
<Bitkovski> cr: тошда собирай свой дистр, коси от туда Гнома
<cr> вообщем понятно, никто по этому делу не заморачивался...
<Bitkovski> хорошая мысль кстати. надо подумать над этим
<Zverushka> народ я понимаю что не туда, но всё же, в форточке 7 мона перенаправить program files на другой диск?
<Bitkovski> и
<Bitkovski> зачем оно тебе?
<MagicLover> > что потом может плохо повлиять на ориентировку работы с конфиг файлами и консолью в общем
<MagicLover> Судя по тому, что я не понял что ты сказал, ты лучше меня разбираешься в этом и тут я тебе точно не помогу. :D
<MagicLover> Либо ты сам не совсем понимаешь что делаешь. Всё что там само запускается - оно ничего не жрёт и ты ничего в производительности не выиграешь в принципе.
<MagicLover> Это не винда, где это имеет смысл делать. :)
<MagicLover> Тут ты можешь этим всем заняться, только смысла в этом реально 0. :)
<MagicLover> Зверюшка. Нет. Поэтому переходи на убунту. :D
<cr> ну я вот 15 мин назад удалил из автозагрузки кучу всего... жручесть упала с 230 мб до 102 =)))
<Bitkovski> Zverushka: смысл где. 1 диск под систему, 1 под файлы.
<Zverushka> я 3 года на ней, не се ставлю
<Bitkovski> на ком?
<Bitkovski> на 7?
<cr> я тама оставил только нетворкманагер и ещё штуки 3 каких то не слишком понятных мне штук.
<Zverushka> Bitkovski: да у этих "людей" 90% диска игрухами занято
<Bitkovski> во народ. а им игры не судьба на другой хард ставить?
<cr> они походу не умеют ;)
<Zverushka>  Bitkovski: да с начало 7.04 потом 7.10
<Bitkovski> походу так и есть.
<Zverushka> cr:  ага
<cr> парни ну серьезно кто удалял гномооболочку полностью из убунты?))
<MagicLover> Да, пользователи такие и есть. Единственный выход объединить все разделы на 1.
<cr> только оболочку не программы
<MagicLover> cr: это часто обсуждается - никак. :)
<Bitkovski> такого бубна наверно ещё нету
<Bitkovski> проги - часть оболочки
<cr> я имею ввиду например трансмисию не удалять
<Bitkovski> я пробовал
<Bitkovski> сказать результат?
<cr> ну давай
<Bitkovski> результат 0
<|rapidsp|> это тоже результат
<Bitkovski> тупо валим на переустановку
<Bitkovski> |rapidsp|: согласен
<Bitkovski> cr: при удалении гнома - удаляестя практически всё на чём ось работает
<Zverushka> cr: на кой?
<MagicLover> Ну, не ось... :)
<Bitkovski> ну вы мене поняли
<Bitkovski> факт - есть факт
<MagicLover> Там фишка видимо в следующем. Гном вшит в пакет. Если ты ставишь сначала ядро, а потом гном и логируешь что ставится. то так же можешь снести.
<Bitkovski> а если реально попробовать пересобрать
<MagicLover> Если ты поставил убунту с уже вшитым гномом - то это сделать будет очень сложно. Есть работы над этим, но нафиг оно тебе.
<MagicLover> Лучше тогда поставь скажем сервер, и накати на него что тебе надо.
<MagicLover> Копируешь хом - получаешь работающую и настроенную систему.
<Bitkovski> это дельнее
<MagicLover> Да.
<cr> зачем сервер?
<|rapidsp|> а вобще чем он мешает... заглючит основной ДЕ - гномом если что загрузился
<Bitkovski> чтобы гнома не было
<cr> не проще поставить базувую систему с альтернэйта и поставит ьна неё всё что нужно... так сказать "обжить систему"
<MagicLover> Ну типа того
<MagicLover> Но на альтернейте вроде бы уже всё стоит.
<MagicLover> Поэтому убунта и идёт в 3 разных пакетах - убунту, кубунту, ксубунту.
<MagicLover> С предустановленными популярными рабочими столами
<Bitkovski> знаете что на всё это сказал бы мой знакомый админ, который был в ужасе от падения сети на 2003 сервере?
<cr> ?
<MagicLover> O_o
<Bitkovski> в обобщённом смысле: мы идиоты и нормальный чел на линуксе не сидит, а тем более админ
<MagicLover> cr: но я бы гном оставил. Многие программы используют его библиотеки
<cr> нормальный чел на виндовсе не сидит.
<Bitkovski> хотя на идиота был похож он когда метался с упавшей сеткой
<MagicLover> Ставя много разных нужных программ ты себе и кде закачаешь. ::D
<cr> потому что у виндовса очень интересная система лога ошибок))))
<cr> она занимает к году юзанья около половины HDD и ниче нихрена не пашет
<MagicLover> cr: Угу. "Система вырубилась ВНЕЗАПНО. :D"
<cr> не ну меня правда веселит винда...
<cr> всё закодировано... ничего нельзя поменять... и всбду крякнутые проги)))
<Bitkovski> я его по привычке спросил: чё консоль пишет? и узнал о себе много нового
<cr> имхо так не интересно.
<MagicLover> Bitkovski: :D:D:D
<Bitkovski> нервный он какойто
<MagicLover> Ну у тебя бы слетела сетка и консоль ничего не пишет - ты бы не был нервным? :D
<cr> сам гейтс говорил что его компьютеры - полнейшая вата!!!
<Bitkovski> блин, с 2005 года на линуксе, ещё не разу не слетала. мож потому и не нервничаю
<MagicLover> вово
<cr> и я подозреваю что он использует дома продукцию своего друга, - стива джобса =)
<MagicLover> Я всего пару лет.
<MagicLover> Да и как-то забыл что такое даже перезагрузка.
<MagicLover> Когда пришлось какую-то плату достать - загрузил и долго пялился в экран приветствия, не понимая, почему так всё поменялось, когда обычно просят ввести пароль, чтобы разблокировать комп. :)
<cr> бгГГГГ
<Bitkovski> на горячую чтоли доставал?
<MagicLover> У меня история перехода на линь - очень показательная.
<cr> мой первый Linux был - Mandriva 2008.0
<cr> вата полная но пахало всё.
<Bitkovski> мой 2004
<Bitkovski> мандрейк 10.0
<MagicLover> Виста обновилась, выключилась. Больше запустить её я не смог. Поставил линь. :)
<MagicLover> Bitkovski: нет - как раз вырубил комп чтобы достать плату, потом понял как же давно я не выключал комп. :)
<cr> потом я пробовал кучу всего Fedora,SuSe,Alt,Arch... но остановился на Ubuntu... пожалуй только потому что она популярна и не слишком сложна.
<markmx> перестали работать хоткеи что я назначал, хотя даже алт+ф2 тоже не пашет, сижу в xfce куда копать?
<Encoder> а я с openSUSE начинал, птом была Mandriva 2008, Ubunta и как итог Debian Squeeze
<cr> Debian я тоже пробовал. но будучи капец каким ламером я не смог там поднять сеть.
<MagicLover> markmx: а ты хоткеи не в гноме ли назначал? :)
<markmx> а неважно и там и там пробовал переназначить толку ноль
<markmx> не работают уже дня 4
<cr> а кстате что делает alt+F2?
<markmx> пуск - выполнить -оно делает =)
<Encoder> cr: я себе настроил L2tp без проблем, на убунте тоже сеть из консоли настраивал.
<cr> тогда у меня был билайн домашний интернет и требовалось поднять VPN
<MagicLover> гы
<cr> я тогда ещё не знал про bash-скрипт котоырй у них на форуме висит.
<Encoder> cr: я и PPTP и L2TP настраивал, в VPN ничего сложного нет
<cr> а сейчас у меня всё просто... самое главное подключиться к модему =)
<cr> ибо модем сам подрубается к pppoe
<markmx> вот и хз чо делать то
<cr> а ваще давно не очень понимаю зачем провайдер делает аунтификацию на безлимитных тарифах...
<cr> когда можно всё сделать на автоматических технологиях
<Encoder> cr: у меня демон xl2tpd автоматом стартует, инет из консольки даж есть.  Одно неудобство в VPN нет пакета xl2tp на основном диске.
<cr> чтобы поднять инет нужен инет ?:)
<cr> дикая телега!)
<cr> вот сложно было воткнуть на диск полную поддержку всех протоколов инета блин)))
<Encoder> cr: да, в убунте его тож нет)
<Encoder> cr:  вово, ,tcbn=)
<Encoder> бесит*
<cr> это явно важнее чем например дрова для вебки
<Encoder> cr: а вообще проще дома роутер поставить и адреса по DHCP раздавать и никаких проблем. Одно что дома еще ноут.
<cr> потому что вебка это средства ввода использующееся в интернет технологиях в 70% случаев. и её дрова должны лежать в репозиториях убунту. оно нафиг на диске не нужно)
<Encoder> да, на диске много лишнего
<markmx> балин ну куда копать то по поводу хоткеев?
<[koshka]> утра
<cr> вместо поддержки из коробки таких вот левых устройств могли бы сделать лучше пару дополнительных рабочих столов в диск... и поддержку интернетов и сетевых адаптеров. это куда важнее. и написать что о вроде утилиты для устаовки нвидиа драйверов
<cr> у нас уже обед, товарисч)
<Encoder> позднее утро)
<MagicLover> markmx: ну видимо лучше попробовать сначала наладиться в гноме
<MagicLover> Речь о параметры - комбинация клавиш клавиатуры?
<markmx> да в гноме все пашет...
<markmx> тут вот я прсото тыкаю в стол и жму алтф2
<markmx> и тишина
<MagicLover> Ну тогда настраивай в хфэйс.
<MagicLover> А ты уверен, что в хфейсе так же?
<markmx> ладно леу создаю хоткей с нуля для простенького шелика... та же фигня
<MagicLover> ;)
<markmx> да епарасете 4 дня назад работало
<cr> пойду хоть меню подкорректирую
<cr> ебята,ебята... посоветуйте торенто клиенто полегче?
<[koshka]> Encoder: ну иногда можно )
<[koshka]> cr: у меня почти тоже
<[koshka]> зато я выспалась))
<MagicLover> [koshka]: Я тебя ненавижу...
<MagicLover> Потому что ты в ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК выспалась!!!
<MagicLover> :D
<Eugine> проверка кодировки
<MagicLover> Чего это за вопросики?
<cr> кодировка канает!
<Eugine> не врите мне:)
<Eugine> бот бы сообщение выдал
<MagicLover> Блин. :D
<inkvizitor68sl> cr, rtorrent
<[koshka]> MagicLover: нуу)) завтра тоже можно выспаться ;)
 * MagicLover насупился.
<markmx> кто в убунте отвечает за хоткеи? dbus?
<|rapidsp|> Марк лично
<[koshka]> MagicLover: да ладно тебе)
<MagicLover> [koshka]: студент?
<[koshka]> MagicLover: местами)
<cr> на больничном... скоро выписывают.... пытаюсь вставать в 06:00... а во тчерт там... минимум в 11)))
<[koshka]> ладно) ушла я на офис) надо инет продлить
<[koshka]> и скорость попросить побольше )
<MagicLover> Хех...
<MagicLover> Побольше - это сколько?
<[koshka]> 8 хотя бы
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> подскажите, как в кде 4.6 заставить работать стиль oxygen-gtk?
<XuMuK> гтк в кде? ну ты приколист...
<SergeyIT> экстремал...
<hunter-12> я лисом пользуюсь
<hunter-12> и честно говоря не очень стандартная гтк-тема устраивает (;
<hunter-12> ну так как сей стиль заставить работать?
<SergeyIT> тема не имеет значения
<hunter-12> имеет
<hunter-12> напоминает мне вендостандартную тему
<SergeyIT> избавляйся от иллюзий
<hunter-12> мдя
<hunter-12> у меня такая тема на арче под лхде стоит..
<hunter-12> но в кде она совсем не вписывается
<hunter-12> ))
<|rapidsp|> hunter-12: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129395.msg1006535#msg1006535
<|rapidsp|> может оно
<Chekist> всем привет) народ кто-нибудь пользовался Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<cr> это что за изврат такой?)
<hunter-12> |rapidsp|: кажется да
<Eugine> ух
<Eugine> установил
<Chekist> что никто не юзал его?
<SergeyIT> а что это?
<|rapidsp|> это типа свое имя можно в логотипы вставлять? :)
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<|rapidsp|> ну как, можно сделать ось имени себя любимого :)
<SergeyIT> да пошел он - этот любимый!
<|rapidsp|> визард по созданию болдженосов :)
<Eugine> мне вот тоже она вспомнилась:)
<hunter-12> а имена автора в исходниках она не переписывает автоматом??
<hunter-12> ))
<hunter-12> мдя
<cr> дебилизм...
<dmay> это что вы тут за ересь такую обсуждаете? О_О
<cr> ещё один болдженос и я умру нафиг от смеха.
<Eugine> вручную копайся:)
<hunter-12> тема хорошая а minefield с ней не работает :(
<dmay> на то он и minefield, чтоб не работать
<|rapidsp|> опередил  :)
<cr> от выключения из ядра всего лишнего есть толк?
<hunter-12> да
<dmay> cr: есть, но он не нужен
<Chekist> просто решил покопаться в Ubuntu'е и при распаковке iso-шника пишет buial failure
<dmay> ибо своего времени пролюбишь больше, чем процессорного выйиграешь
<cr> и какой толк?
<hunter-12> мда нормальный огненный лис нормально с этой темой робит
<hunter-12> ))
<hunter-12> снесу бэту
<cr> меня не столько интересует нагрузка на ЦП сколько на ПАМЯТЬ
<hunter-12> а время ЗАГРУЗКИ?
<cr> если системы - срать. если прог - важно.
<hunter-12> тогда лучше не тратить время попусту и пересобрать мир ;)
<hunter-12> тогда проги будут чуть бытрее запускаться
<cr> значит ваще не суть...
<hunter-12> у меня была ГЕНТА
<hunter-12> скорость работы мало отличается от убунты
<cr> ребяты
<cr> =)
<cr> т.е. по сути кроме удаления из автозагрузки лишнего ничего сделать нельзя?
<hunter-12> cr: что стоит?
<hunter-12> какое окружение?
<cr> lxde
<|rapidsp|> тормозит?
<cr> не сильно. подтормаживает
<_GerarD_> Всем здравья желаю!
<hunter-12> _GerarD_: ку
<hunter-12> cr: ставь опенбокс безничего
<cr> но вот у мя щас открыт емпатхи,хромиум,терминал,пкман,ставится поддержка языка и открыт систменый монитор.... 250 мб жрет тока так
<hunter-12> или флюксбокс
<_GerarD_> Вопрос встал, нужно в общем сделать чтобы скайп посылал сообщения на нотифер
<cr> всё это дело стоит поверх гнома стандартного
<cr> в гноме выключал пульсаудио
<cr> в лхде он почему то вновь включилсо
<hunter-12> а что мешает поставить сборку БЕЗ гнома?
<hunter-12> чтобы не заниматься выпиливанием?
<cr> мммм.... время затраченное на установку скорее всего.
<_GerarD_> я вписываю в настройках скайпа чтобы при том или ином событии он выполнял скрипт notify-send:
<cr> это то уже стоит..
<_GerarD_> notify-send "%sname:" --hint=string:x-canonical-private-synchronous: "%smessage" -i skype
<_GerarD_> а не работает
<cr> тем более я всё это дело ставил с диска 9.10 а потом обновлял до 10.04 ставил дрова. ставил lxde вчера до ночи перекопал маны по ядру понял что это нафиг не нужно... не так быстро закрафтить систему для себя любимого.
<Encoder> dmay: один раз можно под свое железо постаратся, а птом новые собирать по make oldconfig
<dmay> Encoder: у меня виндовс настроена и установлена полтора года назад. что значит "потом новые собирать"? :3
<dmay> стоп, или уже дальше больше уже?
<Encoder> dmay: это к вопросу о ядрах)
<|rapidsp|> мс же тоже хочет сделать сборные ядра
<dmay> ну это я типа намекаю что "настраиваешь то один раз, и нафег на это неделю жизни тратить" )
<|rapidsp|> а потом они эт дело запатентуют :)
<Encoder> dmay: за день можно собрать, неделя это надо соовсееем неосилятором быть
<dmay> Encoder: это когда ты собираешь стопицотый раз уже. а это опять к вопросу "нафига оно, если и так работает" ;)
<SergeyIT> так - неинтересно...
<Encoder> dmay: это когда первый раз, когда птом новое собираешь - make oldconfig и 5 минут времени
<_GerarD_> всем спасибо за игнор! :)
<dmay> _GerarD_: обращаётесь ещё
<_GerarD_> я вписываю в настройках скайпа чтобы при том или ином событии он выполнял скрипт
<_GerarD_> notify-send "%sname:" --hint=string:x-canonical-private-synchronous: "%smessage" -i skype
<_GerarD_> но почему то неработает
<dmay> _GerarD_: -доктор! на меня никто не обращает внимания! -следующий!
<_GerarD_> dmay юморист однако! Не Петросян фамилия случаем?
<dmay> Encoder: нуяхз. что-то я сомневаюсь, что чтоб в первый раз лично грамотно всё настроить, так чтоб реально понимать что делаешь, а не тупо по мануальчику из интернетика, меньше пары дней уйдёт
<dmay> _GerarD_: нет. задорнов. а что?
<_GerarD_> в топку
<Encoder> dmay: в menuconfig есть help для каждой позиции, а мануалы такие мануалы
<dmay> Encoder: ня. один фиг не полезу я ничего перебирать, лучше на что нить полезное это время потратить )
<Encoder> dmay: это очень полезная практика, особенно если понадобится пересобрать ядро для поддержки какого то устройства
<dmay> Encoder: у меня на серверах "каких-то" устройств НЕТ.
<SergeyIT> Encoder, знал бы где упаду - соломку бы подстелил...
<dmay> а всякие мфу, усб-грелки и прочая ересь под оффтопиком б-м сама заводится )
<Encoder> dmay: то есть под сервер и ядро не собираешь?
<Encoder> dmay:  поставь win server не мучайся =)
<dmay> Encoder: оно из коробки работает. и работает без проблем. кто мне заплатит за никому не нужную возню? ;)
<dmay> Encoder: на вин-сервере AD крутится. и файлопомойка ввиду отсутствия отдельной железки :3
<Encoder> dmay:  наверное тот к кому ты в следующий раз на работу прийдешь и там будет то железо для которого нужно будет собрать,  ставить linux дак ставить
<Encoder> dmay: Ладно, у нас слишком разные взгляды на тему)
<dmay> Encoder: ну давай, железо, не работающее из коробки,  нужное на сервере, и не мегапроприетарный скази-контроллер какойнить?
<dmay> (такие контроллеры обычно идут с серверами, на которых ос уже установлена и настроена и забекаплена)
<Encoder> dmay: все зависит от дистрибутива
<dmay> ну наш любимый "линукс для домохозяек", канешн )
<Encoder> dmay: с ходу не скажу, но глупо отрицать факт существование таковых
<dmay> Encoder: не менее глупо такими пользоваться, тем более на ботевых серверах )
<Encoder> dmay: Скажу только, что сам столкнулся на десктопе  с поддержкой bootloader`a SAM-BA от Atmel и фирмварями своей видяхи
<tW1N_oo7> Привет Всем!
<mamedoff> Всем МИр
<tW1N_oo7> можно вопрос?
<tW1N_oo7> ))
<dmay> Encoder: ну на десктопе я те столько китайских усб-хреновин найду, которые и под виндовс то косячат хД
<dmay> tW1N_oo7: нет
<tW1N_oo7> пожалуйста
<dmay> tW1N_oo7: не видишь, тут серъёзные дяди серъёзные вещи обсуждают?
<mamedoff> кто подскажет почему убунто го 11.04 после создания загрузочной флешки через unetbootin не грузиться ???
<dmay> а ты с вопросами. не стыдно?
<tW1N_oo7> что за вещи такие серьезные?
<Encoder> dmay: все давно под оффтопом работает, ладно пошол в новое ядро=)
<tW1N_oo7> не много стыдно
<dmay> mamedoff: 1)не(что делаеТ) грузиТСя 2)телепаты в отпуске
<dmay> mamedoff: что гвоорит то хотяб?
<_GerarD_> Я разобрался...
<dmay> !ask | tW1N_oo7
<ubuntuhelp> tW1N_oo7: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mamedoff> просто курсор мигает уже минут 20 как и все
<_GerarD_> Если кого интересует данный вопрос вот ссылочка с подробным мануалом http://ubuntism.ru/2010/02/notify-osd-ubuntu-thunderbir/
<mamedoff> dmay: просто курсор мигает уже минут 20 как и все
<tW1N_oo7> такая херня на работе есть инет его раздают через коммутатор вот так вот.. если вставить шнурок в нетбук на котором винда достаточно просто прописать ДНС и все инет есть сетка есть) а как в убунту так сделать?
<dmay> mamedoff: диск дохлый, мамка загрузку с усб не умеет, образ создался криво
<dmay> tW1N_oo7: а ИП по ДХЦП в смысле раздаётся?
<mamedoff> да умеет мамка с усб загрузку не раз уже ставил проблема именно с этой сборкой
<tW1N_oo7> да именно
<dmay> а если ИП раздаётся, то проблема решается вырыванием рук одмину и втыканием их обратно под правильным углом
<mamedoff> Ubuntu Go! 11.01 никто такое не ставил себе ?
<dmay> ибо тогда уж и ДНСы должны по ДХЦП тоже раздаваться
<tW1N_oo7> читал что нужно прописать dns-name server что то парописал в interfaces и ни фига
<mamedoff> в виралке вроде работала
<tW1N_oo7> и в resolv тоже писал dns
<tW1N_oo7> одмин больше меня руки выдергивать не вариант он 120 от груди жмет
<dmay> tW1N_oo7: организуйте пати! :3
<dmay> главное завербовать пару грузчиков
<tW1N_oo7> =D синяки там одни от них толку будет мало я думаю
<mamedoff>  dmay ??
<dmay> mamedoff: яхз что это за "сборка"
<mamedoff>  dmay http://ubuntu-go.ru/ubuntu_go/2011/01/20/ubuntu-go-1101.html
<dmay> и вообще, у меня слово "сборка" вызывает стойкое желание громко и нецензурно выругаться ^_^'
<|rapidsp|> tW1N_oo7: /etc/resolv.conf
<tW1N_oo7> там прописывал и ни фига
<jillsmitt> dmay: сборка сборка сборка сборка
<mamedoff>  dmay да вроде не жалуються на нее
<mamedoff> jillsmitt )))
<|rapidsp|> tW1N_oo7: ну значит дело не в ДНС
<dmay> ну я ж и говорю - очередной болженос
<dmay> лееесом
<mamedoff> а что ставить ? заводскую ?
<dmay> именно! с официальной гарантией!
<tW1N_oo7> а в чем?)
<mamedoff> дело в том что на нетбуке нету интернета а без нее я на нем не настрою определение батарейки и все остальное а тут уже все готово было
<dmay> 1 год или 50 000 км пробега
<mamedoff> да я навичек еще в линуксе только начинаю осваивать и уже стал фаном этой ОС
<mamedoff> заводская стоит уже неделю как но вот проблем там много которые новичку не решить
<himik> поставил на днях ubuntu на нетбук lenovo s10-2, так там камера не заработала... оказалось что ее надо включать комбинацией клавиш Fn+F1
<tiper> всем привет
<tiper> Только установил 10.10. Какие-то проблемы с графическим интерфейсом. Иногда при попытке передвинуть открытое окно оно не передвигается.
<tiper> При попытке его же закрыть(свернуть) тоже ничего не получается
<tiper> иногда не работает верхняя панель
<tiper> с чем это может быть связано?
<MagicLover> Обновить?
<dmay> tiper: с дохлой кнопкой в мышке
<Encoder> Это прикол 10.10 - неработающая ЛКМ)
<Encoder> я когда обновился тож был в шоке
<himik> пипец
<tiper> все обновления были установлены
<tiper> сейчас вообще нихрена не хотел делать
<tiper> пришлось через консоль(на переход в которую он нормально реагирует) перезагружаться
<dRaziel> tiper: мыш a4tech ?
<tiper> да
<dRaziel> =)))
<Encoder> tiper: ))
<dRaziel> щас скину ссылку на патч
<tiper> я нупп:)
<Encoder> у меня ЛКМ на А4теч отваливался в 10.10 когда загоралась лампа Numlock))
<dRaziel> в 10.10 проблема с этими мышками, у меня у самого х7 я сижу на 10.04
<tiper> в официальных репах этого патча нету?
<dRaziel> баг оффициальный
<himik> а4теч делает мега мышки...
<dRaziel> меня всеравно неустроило я на 10.04 вернулся
<dRaziel> да а убунтовцы портят всю ягоду(
<dRaziel> надеюсь в 11.04 такого небудет
<dRaziel> tiper: а я сохранил его
<dRaziel> tiper: кароче вот такую штуку ищи xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.5.0+git20100822.990540fa-0ubuntu0sarvatt_i386.deb
<tiper> я тут подумал
<tiper> не легче будет Genius-мышку поставить?
<dRaziel> легче
<himik> скажите, х32_64 отличается от х32 в плане проблемности?
<himik> апгрейдюсь до 8 гигов памяти, готовлюсь к ...
<Encoder> himik: можно собрать ядро с поддержкой до 8 Гб и не ставить х64
<XuMuK> ну, просто качаешь pae
<tiper> а с клавой той же фирмы не будет проблем?
<himik> как обычно, придется всё на своей шкуре испытывать ). спасибо за подсказку
<tiper> 'q
<tiper> с клавой a4tech не возникнет проблем?
<SergeyIT> судя по форуму - могут возникнуть
<tiper> спасибо за ответы
<tiper> а из-за чего, собственно, такая несовместимость?
<SergeyIT> tiper, риторический вопрос?
<|Daniel|> Люди, писал как советует Offoffoff :    sudo update-grub /dev/sda    ошибку выдает, случайно никто не знает что ещё можно прописать?
<SergeyIT> какую?
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, глянь man update-grub
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Та не очень то помогает =\
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, так чего за ошибка?
<|Daniel|> Аа
<|Daniel|> сейчас скопирую
<|Daniel|> Вот: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, ты с лайва восстанавливаешь?
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Да
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, по этому http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<dimm> ребят
<dimm> boot
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Спасибо, попробую, ещё подожду пока чт советов от Offoffoff)
<dimm> какой фаловой системой сделать?
<|Daniel|> Ну просто чтобы заранее много раз не грузится..
<|Daniel|> А кстати тут случаем никто не разбирается в логичном кодировании?
<|Daniel|> логическом*
<SergeyIT> а это что такое?
<|Daniel|> Ладно, не важно..
<|Daniel|> Но это блин как-то совсем запутанно и сложно (
<|Daniel|> Я афк пока что... Ну и + жду советов от Offoffoff, как он посоветует - так я потом ребутнусь и проверю.
<|Daniel|> Кстати, я это с ЛайвСД норм загрзился.
<|Daniel|> С флэшки вчера реально совсем другое меню было и т.п.
<|Daniel|> Я не знаю почему..
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, как то не понял, а что ты делаешь?
<baltazor> люди кто знает какой аналог LAGG в убунте?
<baltazor> ну т.е. на фрибсд LAGG а в убунте?
<Nebulosa> шитоэта?
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Всмысле?
<xmichael91> ребята, у меня радиомышь А4 определяется как 4 устройства: event-kbd, event-mouse, kbd и mouse. как заставить определять ее только как мышь?
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, ты вроде убунту хотел снести сначала или я ошибаюсь ?
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Нет, не пытался сносить я её)
<|Daniel|> У меня просто обычно когда я хамелеоне выбирал линукс и запускался - шел дальше груб и я заходил и всё норм было....
<|Daniel|> А с недавних пор когда я выбираю линукс, то вылетает ошибка unknown filesystem grub rescue>)
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, ааа.. вспомнил
<|Daniel|> Поэтому мне сказали, что единственный шанс - это восстановить груб через консоль в ЛайвСД
<xmichael91> задал секцию inputdevice в xorg.conf, указал на /dev/input/mouse0. Подключаю донгл, смотрю логи икса: Adding input device A4TECH USB Device (/dev/input/mouse0) и далее все равно No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, так по описанию делаешь, не пропуская ничего и подставляя свои данные и должно сработать...
<|Daniel|> Вы имеете введу если идти по статье, ссылку на которую вы дали?
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, ну да. Только куда первичный загрузчик запихнуть (который в mbr пишется) , я в твоем случае не знаю
<|Daniel|> Хм
<|Daniel|> Ну я просто хочу вернуть, чтобы было как раньше..
<chelaxe> как из вложенных папок удалить файлы *.cup??
<|Daniel|> Т.е. сначала хамелеон и выбираю ОС
<|Daniel|> но при выборе линукса чтобы он уже норм грузился, а не выбивал эту ошибку груба
<chelaxe> rm -rf *.cup
<chelaxe> а как с рекурсивным перебором всех папок?
<chelaxe> sudo rm -rf `find . -type d -name .cup`
<danilyuk> Здравствуйте, у меня такая ошибка в wine "d3derr_outofvideomemory: irender->getdevice()->createvertexbuffer(size,usage,0,(DEADPOOL)pool,&mpvertexbuffer,null". Может кто знает как исправлять?
<dmay> я знаю! не пользоватся wine! :3
<Nebulosa> исходники качаешь и дебаггишь
<dmay> ибо не Ъ
<Nebulosa> всё ж открыто
<danilyuk> <Nebulosa> какие исходники?
<Nebulosa> dmay: зачем ты убиваешь в человеке участие в опенсурс
<dmay> а вообще, по русски же написано - outofvideomemory
<Nebulosa> danilyuk: wine
<Nebulosa> dmay: ну он сделает страничную подгрузку, делов то
<dmay> Nebulosa: толсто же, лол
<Nebulosa> ну а вдруг?
<danilyuk> Я всё что связано с directx'ом уже прилепил...
<SergeyIT> danilyuk http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0oG7qBP0kZNhEkBqxkPxQt.;_ylc=X1MDMjExNDcwMDU1OQRfcgMyBGFvAzEEZnIDYWx0YXZpc3RhBGhvc3RwdmlkA1M4b0tXa29HN3Z5Y055UUZTdmswYVFzcHdsWGdJMDFHMGs4QUNQYXQEbl9ncHMDMARuX3ZwcwMwBG9yaWdpbgNzcnAEcXVlcnkDZDNkZXJyX291dG9mdmlkZW9tZW1vcnkgd2luZQRzYW8DMQR2dGVzdGlkAw--?p=d3derr_outofvideomemory+wine&fr2=sb-top&fr=altavista
<smilethebest> всем привет
<NoOova> join debian
<smilethebest> есть ли какой нить "радмин" сервер для убунты, с возможностью передачи файлов?
<smilethebest> стандартный vnc в 10.10 убунту это не умеет, tightvnc что то не получается завести.  точнее поставился но как запускать его из rc.local? и как сделать чтобы стандартный vnc сервер убунты не реагировал на vnc соединения...
<smilethebest> короче нужен какой нить рускоязычный подробный ман для поднятия tightvnc ... киньте ссылки по этому поводу... что то гуглить не получается(
<|rapidsp|> а файл по ssh передать... не?
<smilethebest> |rapidsp|:  тут проблема даже не то чтобы файл передать а просто нормальный внц сервер... вшитый тормозит жутко хотя канал нормальный графика на минимуме а файл передавать это так для удобства заодно сделать :)
<smilethebest> |rapidsp|:  tightvnc вполне приемлем в плане быстродействия но ... сконфигурировать его корректно не получается
<denis-arch> приветствую, кто поможет поставить драйвер для wifi модуля Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n
<denis-arch> у меня arch, но была убунту, и там он работал
<denis-arch> может кто знает, как это там реализовано?
<denis-arch> какой-нибудь модуль?
<smilethebest> denis-arch:  usb wifi?
<denis-arch> нет, интегрированный
<denis-arch> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<denis-arch> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e021
<denis-arch> 	Kernel driver in use: brcm80211
<denis-arch> 	Kernel modules: brcm80211
<SergeyIT> может к арчеводам сходить?
<denis-arch> В новом тестовом ядре реализована поддержка этого чипа, но она глючная.
<denis-arch> А вот в ubuntu было еще ядро старше, и там работало
<denis-arch> там какой-то видно модуль надо прикрутить
<denis-arch> арчеводы молчат пока
<denis-arch> (
<denis-arch> Если есть иде, в личку пож.
<Nebulosa> ок есл нап в лич
<SergeyIT> это не твоё? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137086.0;topicseen
<smilethebest> ну так что насчёт vnc? или кто чем пользуется для удалённого доступа на рабочий стол убунты и для передачи данных?
<smilethebest> блин qitum вылетел... повторяю вопрос кто чем пользуется для доступа к рабочему столу ubuntu?
<SergeyIT> smilethebest, на другом канале не сидишь одновременно?
<Nebulosa> smilethebest: удаленный чтоли рабочий стол?
<[koshka]> NoOova: ^..^
<smilethebest> SergeyIT:  нет не сижу был тут просто окно закрылось .. незнаю почему)
<smilethebest> Nebulosa: ну что то вроде радмина) только по vnc или через ssh
<|rapidsp|> smilethebest: тебе наверн нужен nx nomachine
<[koshka]> SergeyIT:няу)
<Nebulosa> smilethebest: vinagre же
<SergeyIT> smilethebest, а то в кутиме бага если на 2 каналах...
<SergeyIT> [koshka], тяф
<smilethebest> сейчас посмотрю nomachine и vinagre .... спасибо )
<smilethebest> первый раз на этом канале вижу девушку... О_о))
<[koshka]> smilethebest: :)
<SergeyIT> smilethebest, сфоткай ее и нам покажи, раз уж видишь )
<smilethebest> SergeyIT: :)
<smilethebest> а теперь по делу nomachine понравился тем что есть готовый deb пакет)))
<[koshka]> вот не нужно )
<Nebulosa> smilethebest: привет isden!
<smilethebest> [koshka]: что ты тут потеряла заблудшая душа... )
<[koshka]> smilethebest: да ничего не потеряла )
<[koshka]> все при мне )
<[koshka]> Офф привет:)
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: О, я вас ждал)
<[koshka]> Хорошо ему, его тут кто то ждет)
<Nebulosa> |Daniel|: на аудиенцию записывались?
<Nebulosa> пастор сильно занят
<smilethebest> блин!
<[koshka]> smilethebest: что такое ?
<|Daniel|> Nebulosa: Что что?
<Nebulosa> что? чему?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], видать ты его тапку нашла )
<smilethebest> [koshka]:  да заморачиваюсь с линухой... ))
<|Daniel|> Какая аудиенкция и пасторы?
<[koshka]> smilethebest: та там ничего такого нет :D
<Nebulosa> |Daniel|: плохо же ты знаешь офофоф
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: вот не надо. я хорошая )
<smilethebest> [koshka]: ))
<|Daniel|> Nebulosa: Возможно плохо... Для этого у меня, думаю, есть время, чтобы узнать его..
<[koshka]> во, нужно с граба поудалять всякую каку
<[koshka]> а то там уже на пол экрана всего
<Nebulosa> |Daniel|: торопись!
<SergeyIT> [koshka], так удали ненужные ядра
<[koshka]> та вот и хочу ) только сейчас вспомнила
<|Daniel|> Nebulosa: Куда торопиться?
<Nebulosa> никуда а зачем
<SergeyIT> [koshka], 2 последних только оставь
<Nebulosa> офофоф многограннен
<|Daniel|> Nebulosa: А знали бы как многогранен я... =\
<SergeyIT> сейчас у оффа крылья вырастут... )
<Nebulosa> |Daniel|: икосододекаэдр?..
<astenia> приветствую всех
<smilethebest> я в ребут
<Nebulosa> ребут.. а что это?
<|Daniel|> Nebulosa: Не понимаю о чем вы...
<|Daniel|> reboot
<|Daniel|> перезагрузка типо
<[koshka]> |Daniel|: не обращайте внимание)
<[koshka]> Offoffoff: няуууу!!!!
<|Daniel|> [koshka]: Хм... Спасибо за совет... Но... не обращать внимания на что?
<Nebulosa> |Daniel|: как это виндово..
<[koshka]> |Daniel|: на Nebulosa )
<SergeyIT> [koshka], это точно (я тут и половины не понимаю) (
<|Daniel|> [koshka]: Эм... А, ясно...
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: не нужно ничего на небулоза
<Nebulosa> я очень хрупкий не выдержу
<[koshka]> ну ну )
<Nebulosa> |Daniel|: а икосододекаэдр очень многогранный.
<Nebulosa> как я
<|Daniel|> Nebulosa: Ясно...
<SergeyIT> Nebulosa, угловатый - это точно )
<[koshka]> smilethebest: удачно?
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: !
<Nebulosa> перезагрузка нужно только для смены ядра!
<smilethebest> пока неизвестно))...
<[koshka]> а вот и Офф:)
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: Хаюшки!
<smilethebest> Nebulosa: перезагрузка нужна для того чтобы начать всё сначала))
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: камеру купила?
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: тут заблудщие и невнемлющие ожидают тебя, пастор.
<Nebulosa> ш
<Nebulosa> smilethebest: это девиз виндузяток
<smilethebest> Nebulosa: ну я ... всего 3-4 месяца линуху дома держу) так что ... )
<smilethebest> учимся учимся)
<Nebulosa> "всего" о боги!!
<smilethebest> Nebulosa: это ничтожно мало(
<smilethebest> )
<SergeyIT> от мало до велико один шаг!
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: кто потерял путь?
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: некий Дэниел, о святейший.
<smilethebest> и я наверно ... со своим простейшим но непонятным мне вопросом)))
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff,  |Daniel| со старым вопросом...
<andrey> как посмотреть маны на русском, если система на англисйком, то есть что писать вместо ??? в 'man -L=??? <команда>'
<smilethebest> nomachine nx server 3.4  поддерживает передачу файлов?
<smilethebest> ктонить юзает?
<Nebulosa> лес рук
<smilethebest> или меня жёстко ... нае*али...
<Nebulosa> сразу войс)
<SergeyIT> smilethebest, осторожнее, не буди опов!
<[optic]> хай
<artus> @voice smilethebest
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: а как груб сломал
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Та я не знаю, он в один день сам слу4айно сломался....
<smilethebest> что то не так?... блин...
<|Daniel|> Просто очередной раз заходил под Линукс и оп... вылетела ошибка, не знаю как так вообще произошло..
<SergeyIT> дяденька, я его не прогал, он сам...)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: какая ошибка
<|Daniel|> Unknown filesystem. Grub rescue> _
<[koshka]> artus: ня ня ня ня!!!
<smilethebest> artus:
<smilethebest> @voice smilethebest
<smilethebest> 21:10:24: ubuntuhelpустановил режим +v smilethebest
<smilethebest> что это? я ламо)
<[koshka]> !v | smilethebest
<ubuntuhelp> smilethebest: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<Nebulosa> smilethebest: китайское предупреждение
<Nebulosa> потом сразу к стенке и расстрел по имя великого Кормчего
<serega74422> хай всем
<Nebulosa> во*
<[koshka]> привет
<smilethebest> я ж ниче не делал))))
<[koshka]> матюкаться тож незя
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Ну я не специалист, но вы вроде криптонули плохое слово...
<|Daniel|> [koshka]: Верно.
<smilethebest> ладно ок ок ))
<smilethebest> извиняюсь)
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|:  может у тебя вообще диск вылетел?
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Это делается для вас... Главное чтобы вы не употребляли их в жизни..
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Какой диск?
<[koshka]> artus: ну ня :(
<Offoffoff> |Daniel|: жесткий же ж
<|Daniel|> Offoffoff: Жесткий диск? С чего бы ему слететь?) Он один и всё работает, кроме линукса... из-за этой ошибки...
<|Daniel|> Я вобще не знаю на каких основаниях она так возникла... это странновато...
<SergeyIT> |Daniel|, а оффтопик7 не запускал?
<artus> [koshka], няфф)
<smilethebest> итак народ кто работал с nx nomachine ?
<[koshka]> artus: оО)) мрр :)))
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Не, не запускал вроде бы..
<[koshka]> пойду кофе попью)
<|Daniel|> SergeyIT: Я его не качал даже...
<smilethebest> [koshka]:  кто то мне сказал... что распитие кофе вечером - признак наркомании ... я долго смеялся))))
<serega74422> какие офф репы vlc плеера?
<Nebulosa> но это так
<smilethebest> блин ну неужели никто не может мне помочь с вопросом "радмина" под линуксы))) я в это не верю)) нужен просто хороший сервер и клиент под убунту с передачей файлов
<artus> smilethebest, тимвивер, внц, ssh
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: SSH использовать, или из программ VNC, Teamveiewr
<|Daniel|> блин
<smilethebest> тим вьюер при каждой сессии генерит разные пароли - не удобно, внц вшитый в убунту 10.10 передачу не поддерживает, tightvnc завести не получилось, nomachine как оказалось не поддерживает передачу файлов....
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Тим вьювер настраивается.
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Там вполне реально сделать чтобы пароля не было вообще... Или постоянный пароль
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Там даже в настройках есть перманентный доступ к ПК..
<smilethebest> Оо
<smilethebest> ну тим вьюер даже на винде нормально не работает уж очень прожорлив на канал... и личная не приязнь ...
<smilethebest> хочу завести tightvnc но как сделать его запуск при загрузке?
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Ну да ладн, под винду я даже использовал это как бэкдор) Когда взламывал ПК, сконфигурировав определенным образом получается экзешник, скрытно запускающийся и шлющий ID, Pass на сервер по фтп.
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: Sorry, в VNC я не очень про... Но когда-то давно работал с ним...
<serega74422> почему x11 в ubuntu 10.10 грузит процесор больше чем fedora 14?
<smilethebest> был бы нормальный ман по tightvnc сервер летает, в браузере даже работает! но! приходится заходить на машину удалённо по ssh запускать оттуда tightvncserver смотреть порт который постоянно меняется и только потом... подключатся к машине ппц как неудобно
<artus> нафиг те вообще на никсах внс всякие если ssh есть
<|Daniel|> smilethebest: У меня знакомый админ с США как-то настраивал и всё норм, он только через него и работал, через ВНЦ+ Intel® utility
<artus> файло копировать scp
<smilethebest> artus: удобство и быстрота пользования)
<serega74422> smilethebest: на офф сайте нормальный вроде ман лежит
<smilethebest> serega74422: нет... там про серверные версии ничего интересного не сказано
<GooG2e> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<GooG2e>  /msg nickserv register gjljhby alex.worldow@gmail.com
<GooG2e> Åñòü êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> GooG2e! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<GooG2e> всем прет
<GooG2e> русские есть?
<GooG2e> можете помочь с установкой убунту? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137114.msg1009557#msg1009557
<artus> а ты как думаеш? )
<artus> GooG2e, ubuntologia.ru
<|Daniel|> artus++
<|Daniel|> GooG2e: Если вы уж сильно сомневающийся и вам очень нужна помощь, то пишите в личку что вам не понятно.
<[koshka]> smilethebest: да это так и есть))) я про
<[koshka]> кофе
<smilethebest> [koshka]: )
<inkvizitor68sl> кошка - про
<astenia> ребята подскажите что я могу сделать: у меня проблема выбрасывает после подключения к инету в течении первой минуты.
<XuMuK> а сообщения какие нить об ошибках не вылазиют?
<XuMuK> как вапще ето происходит
<XuMuK> astenia,  а сообщения какие нить об ошибках не вылазиют? как вапще ето происходит?
<astenia> ошибка: сбой VPN-cоединия
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: съем )
<[optic]> хмм, посоветуйте vnc под убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<[optic]> сервет
<[optic]> *и
<[optic]> *р
<XuMuK> я тоже про съЁм подумал))*
<[koshka]> ой) о чем вы только не думаете )
<XuMuK>  [koshka] ну всякое бывает)) привет)
<[koshka]> XuMuK: приветик )
<eugine> всем привет
<[koshka]> ку
<serega74422> чё за трабла при запуске проги error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[koshka]> ну файла нету
<[koshka]> эх.пойду у соседки инет погляжу
<serega74422> это я понял что он жалуется на библеотеку qt3. ставить qt3 мне очень не охото
<GooG2e> Конфигурация компа вот такая:  Мат.плата - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91020&modelid=5038225  Корпус - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91028&modelid=4917614&show-uid=709656912962212571  Блок питания(посоветовали сменить т.к. встроенный вроде бы не очень) - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=857707&modelid=1598471&show-ui
<denis-arch> Привет всем, как поставить flashplayer для opera. Я делаю так, качаю плеер в виде libflashplayer.so и перемещаю эту либу в /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<denis-arch> но не работает
<ink_away> http://itmages.ru/image/view/115154/fab4544c УХАХХАХА!
<|Daniel|> )
<serega74422> давно уже такой баг в контакте проявляется уже не первый месяц
<ink_away> бгг
<Sergey_IT> в контакте - зло
<|Daniel|> Люди, я знаю, что не по теме убунты, но всё же может кто разбирается в логическом кодировании 4B/5B (ну как в Ethernet например) ?
<|Daniel|> А то я программу на С++ пишу... И что-то совсем уже запутался...
<bybyby> |Daniel|: google в помощь
<|Daniel|> bybyby: Спасибо блин, я обычно только в гугле и проверяю для начала...
<bybyby> материал заезженый уже
<|Daniel|> Если бы он был заезженый, то вероятно там бы было массу исходников и решений на форумах по С++ как такое дело можно написать.
<|Daniel|> Есть информация что это такое и как оно происходит..
<chika_> всем привет ))
<ink_away> забавный ник хД
<ink_away> чика
<|Daniel|> Её в инете полно, но это я и так знаю..
<ink_away> chika_, re
<chika_> че забавного то?
<|Daniel|> А вот как это написать на С++... Разделяя тем самым байт 8битовой маской, делая смещения... А потом вообще не ясно как 10 бит запихнуть в байт...
<Sergey_IT> |Daniel|, так если алгоритм есть, его и закодировать...
<|Daniel|> Sergey_IT: Алгоритма как такового нету... Я примерно смотрите что пробовал сделать. Я в принципе могу взять эту строку(массив символов) и поместить первый байт в одну переменную
<|Daniel|> По 8ми битной маске я смогу выделить половину - 4 бита..
<|Daniel|> Потом я могу их сдвинуть на 4 бита, чтобы дальше закодировать
<|Daniel|> Но тогда вопрос, добавляя еденичный бит биты мне увеличивать на 9 или всё же добавлять к тем..
<bybyby> |Daniel| http://www.hackchina.com/en/r/63897/4b5b.c__html
<|Daniel|> И к тому же, независимо от того как это сделать это будет лишь первые 4 бита..
<|Daniel|> Следующие 4 бита я начинаю кодить и как их совместить?
<|Daniel|> И потом же обратный + алгоритм нужно придумать
<bybyby> очень много. можно на асемдле переписать
<|Daniel|> bybyby: спасибо, сейчас гляну
<|Daniel|> bybyby: так в том то и дело, нужно на С++ сделать
<bybyby> |Daniel|: сдесь форум по ОС Ubuntu. Вы ошиблись адресом
<|Daniel|> Я сразу поэтому как бы скзал, что знаю, что не по теме, но ВОЗМОЖНО кто-то знает...
<|Daniel|> Просто мало ли...
<|Daniel|> Ну ладно, sorry..
<bybyby>  |Daniel|: я и дал ссылку на С код
<|Daniel|> Хорошо, спасибо, я гляну.
<Sergey_IT> |Daniel|, ну вот - всё уже украдено до нас..)
<|Daniel|> Могу ли я вам в случае чего, как к программисту, обратиться в ПМ?
<Sergey_IT> |Daniel|, а С++ сам придумаешь... может в потоке делать или как...
<|Daniel|> Sergey_IT: =) Я как-то не подумал на англ. прописать поиск и по английским сайтам пройтись поискать, просто даже не знал как сформулирвоать, но сейчас гляну...
<|Daniel|> bybyby: Спасибо конечно за ссылку, только там вроде как integer используются, а мне нужно перекодировать таким образом массив символов char[100] например.. Ну да ладно..
<|Daniel|> И на том всем спасибо)
<|Daniel|> И так не по теме пишу, как уже было замечено)
<Sergey_IT> |Daniel|, int8 как я понимаю это байт
<[koshka]> ink_away: няу)
<ink_away> yze
<ink_away> няу
<[koshka]> я тут случайно на твою страницу забрела)
<[koshka]> такой милый ^^
<[koshka]> гыгы
<Neo_plus> когда смотрю видео - через какое то время гаснет экран, как это можно устранить?
<[koshka]> это не хранитель экрана случайно ?
<Neo_plus> возможно что он, но как сделать так, что бы он не работал при просмотре видео?
<XuMuK> Neo_plus: система - параметры - скринсавер
<[koshka]> :)
<|Daniel|> Sergey_IT: сори, отходил... всмысле?
<|Daniel|> Sergey_IT: int(integer) - это вроде как 4 байта(32 бита)
<[koshka]> ладно) удачного вечера )
<[koshka]> до завтра
<User986[web]> Здравствуйте Usernsmes
<User986[web]> хотелось бы помощи или просто подсказки
<bggooo> И тебе не хворать
<ink_away> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User986[web]> воспринято
<User986[web]> дано: Dell Inspirion 1300, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS суть проблеммы не видит встроенную сетевую либо я в силу недоумия не справляюсь с настройкой
<ink_away> модель сетевухи?
<User986[web]> нет данных
<User986[web]> скажите где смотреть
<User986[web]> машинка под рукой
<bybyby> +User986: lspci | grep 'net'
<User986[web]> Broadcom Corp BCM4401-B0 100 Base-TX (rev 2)
<User986[web]> если мои поиски тщетны не защищайте меня от правды я готов)))
<XuMuK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430551 смотрел?
<san4o> с настройкой svn сервака и клиента кто нить сталкивался ?
<XuMuK> san4o: ты что хочешь, что то типо своего репозитория хочешь сделать?
<NoOova> Всем привет
<Neo_plus> а из вновь прибывших никто не знает как сделать так, что бы хранитель экрана не срабатывал при просмотре видео?
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: в тотеме есть плагин для этого
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: что за тотем?
<Corsair> Neo_plus, система - параметры - управление питанием - отключать дисплей через,поставь - никогда
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: в gnome-mplayer в настройках поставить галку
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: стандартный видеопроигрыватель Ubuntu
<Neo_plus> Corsair: это просто выключить, а хотелось бы что бы только при видео не срабатывал
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: у меня VLC =(
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: вообщем понятно, спасибо
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: ну уж в таком-то продвинутом проигрывателе точно есть галка
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: это сарказм? =)
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: ищи что-нибудь про screensaver
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: неа
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: я знаю, что он стал лучше mplayer местами
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: например в vlc можео запись сделать сразу, без костылей
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: поэтому и считаю, что там есть галка для скринсейвера
<Neo_plus> Offoffoff: спасибо, поищу
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: просто ставить vlc религия не позволяет... сорри. ,был бы он как раньше на xv
<Offoffoff> тогда бы только им и пользовался
<Offoffoff> а так qt
<Neo_plus> странно, галка "Отключать управление питанием во время воспроизведения" есть и включена, а хранитель экрана всё равно срабатывает
<fed0r> GRUB2, BOOTMGR IS MISSING, grub2 на sda3, win7 на sda1
<fed0r> Чего не хватает?
<fed0r> BOOTMGR IS MISSING
<fed0r> GRUB2
<bybyby> fed0r: root=(hd0,1) chainloader+ boot
<fed0r> boot - в конфиг или грузится?
<fed0r> ь
<bybyby> что у вас в конфиге загрузочной записи?
<fed0r> bybyby, 	insmod ntfs
<fed0r> 	set root='(hd0,1)'
<fed0r> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 10460d8a460d7230
<fed0r> 	chainloader +1
<fed0r> Это про win7
<fed0r> Может быть, 	drivemap -s (hd0) (hd0,1)
<bybyby> уберите search
<fed0r> bybyby, всё равно missing.
<bybyby> fed0r: 1)зачем insmod ntfs? (уберите тоже) 2)вывод команды ls в консоли GRUB
<Funky_Punky> всем привет
<fed0r> ok
<Funky_Punky> подскажите плиз, как попасть в консоль до загрузки гнома, а
<bybyby> Funky_Punky: gdm неиспользуй. ctrl+alt+f1
<Funky_Punky> чет не переходит
<bybyby> сейчас можеш попробовать -> вернуться "обратно" с+а+f7
<Funky_Punky> с компизом накасячил)))
<Funky_Punky> нвсе прозрачное к чертям...))
<Funky_Punky> агтлн
<Funky_Punky> контрл+альт+ф4 получилось
<fed0r> bybyby, в ls список дисков (hd0,1) и так далее. На root (hd0,1) отзывается fulesystem type ntfs.
<Aselicon> народ помогите собрать игрушку маленькую
<dmay> игрушки зло
<Aselicon> make: sdl-config: Команда не найдена
<Aselicon> че надо доставить
<Aselicon> видимо sdl
<Aselicon> dmay: помоги
<dmay> Aselicon: помогаю: забей на игрушки и иди спать
<dmay> лично я уже почти так и сделал
<Aselicon> dmay: ну пожалуйста
<Aselicon> dmay: http://paste.pro/753734
<dmay> да пилять не собираюсь я себе на ночь забивать голову какой-то фигнёй чтоб очередному лентяю было чем убить пару часов времени вместо полезной деятельности
<Aselicon> dmay: и тоже верно
<markmx1> отпастебиньте плиз дефолтный /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<Aselicon> Помогите со сборкой приложения!!!
<markmx1> где прописывать команды чтобы они выполнялись при загрузке и от имени рута?
<g00dwin> эмс, пардонте, а чем я так отличился, что не успев зайти, получил предупреждение в виде +v?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-01
<User461[web]> Ребят, у кого можно спросить совет по поводу установки Ubuntu?
<User461[web]> !nick Chuck
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Chuck'
<asker> как сделать, чтобы пользователь мог записывать в каталоги принадлежащие другому пользователю? :)
<asker> как сменить язык системы или аккаунта с rus н аeng?
<zheka> прива есть живые?
<zheka> ау
<zheka> людии
<Demontager> Как правильно переделать эту строчку iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128  чтоб все порты заруливались на 3128 порт ?
<Demontager> мне надо пускать через squid весь трафик по всем портам, а не только 80-го
<zhekafun> привет
<Demontager> zhekafun:  Привет
<zhekafun> все никак не разберусь как зайти
<Demontager> куда зайти ?
<zhekafun> ламе в ИРС совем
<zhekafun> трабл у меня убунту 10.04
<zhekafun> никак не могу добавить юзера в группу
<zhekafun> хоть убей не хочет почемуто пользователь добавляться в группу
<Demontager> gpasswd -a user group  так не ?
<zhekafun> я пробовал через users-admin
<Demontager> попробуйте что я написал
<zhekafun> root@ubuntu:~# gpasswd -a zheka 1005
<zhekafun> gpasswd: group '1005' does not exist in /etc/group
<Demontager> ну так, нет у вас группы 1005
<zhekafun> мне нужно добавить в группу wineadmin
<zhekafun> гмм вайн вроде бы должен был создать сам группу
<Demontager> gpasswd -a zheka wineadmin
<zhekafun> zheka@ubuntu:/$ id
<zhekafun> uid=1000(zheka) gid=1000(zheka) группы=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(zheka)
<Demontager> у меня вообще нет такой группы wineadmin
<zhekafun> както коряво работает
<Demontager> зачем она ам нужна, мне не понятно
<zhekafun> wine --admin /var/winn
<zhekafun> Shared dir /var/winn cannot be accessed. Check you are in wineadmin group.
<Demontager> и wine тоже стоит и нормально работает с коробки
<zhekafun> для того чтобы сделать шаред профиль вайна
<zhekafun> я вайн от етерсофта ставлю
<zhekafun> и нада както меня в эту групу запихнутья так понимаю
<Demontager> а, ясно, у меня обычный c winehq, по поводу вашего не знаю
<zhekafun> и чо делать с этой группой и членством в ней
<Demontager> судя по тому счто пишет, нужно как минимум себя добавить в группу wineadmin, и создать её если нет
<zhekafun> а как созать группу
<zhekafun> хотя в списке групп она есть
<Demontager> в /etc/group она есть ?
<zhekafun> сек
<zhekafun> да
<zhekafun> там рут и я
<Demontager> а строчка полностью ?
<zhekafun> wineadmin:x:1005:zheka,root
<Demontager> пишет что вы в группе уже.
<zhekafun> da
<zhekafun> а исполнять не хочет говорит чтоя не в группе
<Demontager> а что там вообще на разделе том ?
<zhekafun> zheka@ubuntu:/etc$ wine --admin /winn
<zhekafun> First running... Using WINEPREFIX=/home/zheka/.wine with WINE@Etersoft 1.0 Network 1.0.12-eter7/12
<zhekafun> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «/winn»: Отказано в доступе
<zhekafun> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «/winn»: Отказано в доступе
<zhekafun> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «/winn»: Отказано в доступе
<zhekafun> Shared dir /winn cannot be accessed. Check you are in wineadmin group.
<zhekafun> может чото с директорией winn  нада сделать?
<zhekafun> она в корне
<Demontager> а чего он создаёт каталог не папке home ?
<Demontager> само собой что не даст записать
<zhekafun> мне нужно создать в какойто нейтральной зоне для шаринга другим терминальным юзерам
<Demontager> ну попробуйте создать каталог вручную и выставить ему права на запись/чтения. И прописать пользователя и группу wineadmin
<Demontager> chmod rw-x /winn   chown wineadmin:wineadmin /winn
<zhekafun> root@ubuntu:/# chmod rw-x /winn
<zhekafun> chmod: неверный режим: «rw-x»
<Demontager> chmod +rw-x /winn
<Demontager> xoтя x не надо, это ж директория
<zhekafun> мне кажется нужно чото сделать чтобы новые группы переинициализировались
<Demontager> relogin
<Demontager> конечно надо
<zhekafun> потомучто когда после chown тапаешь таб там нету ваще такой группы
<zhekafun> ну тогда перезайду
<Demontager> а иначе не заработает
<zhekafun> помоему я чото намутил с правами уже
<zhekafun> миднайт ругается что не может какието темпы создать
<zhekafun> может не в корне создать директорию
<zhekafun> тоже самое нет доступа
<zhekafun> а как посмотреть права на директорию*
<jillsmitt> zhekafun: прочитай руководство по ls
<zhekafun> ну в общем это не так важно
<zhekafun> эсть другой трабл
<jillsmitt> права - это всегда важно
<zhekafun> меня просто уже психи колотят
<zhekafun> уже и в группе есть той что нужно
<zhekafun> а блин результата нет
<zhekafun> хочу создать административный профиль для вайна чтобы шарить его с пользователями
<zhekafun> а оно пишет что я не в группе wineadmin
<zhekafun> хотя я в группе
<jillsmitt> добавь себя в эту группу
<zhekafun> я там
<jillsmitt> уверен?
<zhekafun> zheka@ubuntu:/var$ id
<zhekafun> uid=1000(zheka) gid=1000(zheka) группы=0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(zheka),1005(wineadmin)
<jillsmitt> а у группы есть необходимые права?
<zhekafun> ООО
<zhekafun> эту группу вайн сделал
<jillsmitt> перелогинился?
<zhekafun> я хз  даже где это
<zhekafun> да
<zhekafun> ну я тока иксы закрыл
<zhekafun> или нада полностью ребутнуть?
<zhekafun> ось нужно ребутить?
<Bitkovski> Привет всем.
<zhekafun> дарова
<Bitkovski> вы не представляете как обалденно помагают на канале Дебиана
<Bitkovski> атк и хотелось всех послать
<jillsmitt> они не хотят быть воспитательницами
<zhekafun> так чо делать поможете?
<zhekafun> нада ребутнуть таз полностью чтоли?
<jillsmitt> не надо
<zhekafun> я вышел ввел пссв
<zhekafun> и попробовал снова
<zhekafun> тож самое
<zhekafun> вы читали что я раньше писал?
<zhekafun> demontager`у
<jillsmitt> только что закончил читать
<jillsmitt> итак
<jillsmitt> 1) вайн езерсофт имеет свой супорт
<jillsmitt> все вопросы туда
<jillsmitt> 2) у группы вайна нет прав писать\создавать что-либо в корневой директории
<jillsmitt> и их не должно быть ни в коем случае
<zhekafun> а где же тогда создать директорию чтоюбы небыло проблем в будушем и настоящем
<jillsmitt> да какая разница, ты права уже похерил можно сказать
<zhekafun> вот что езеры пишут Затем необходимо создать каталог, который потом у всех будет определяться в качестве диска C:\. По умолчанию таким каталогом является /var/lib/wine/default, но вы можете назначить и дру­гой, присвоив ему права 664 (владелец — root, групп
<zhekafun> а — wineadmin).
<zhekafun> в мане
<zhekafun> ток я бьюсь уже 3 день
<jillsmitt> вы можете не означает вы должны это сделать
<jillsmitt> чем тебя дефолт не устроил?
<zhekafun> дефолт в хомяке
<jillsmitt> где?
<zhekafun> хоме
<jillsmitt> линукс - это такая вещь, где надо знать четко что ты делаешь, иначе это игра с распределительным щитком в 360 вольт
<zhekafun> в общем дефолт для админ установки некатит
<zhekafun> дада я как слепой котенок щас
<zhekafun> тыкаюсь и хз что делать
<jillsmitt> перед тем как мы продолжим заниматься твоей бесполезной задачей...
<jillsmitt> тебе трудно поставить винду на виртуалку чтоли?
<jillsmitt> или на другой диск или второй системой?
<zhekafun> винды не должно быть
<zhekafun> ее небудет
<jillsmitt> а обработчик апи функций винды должен быть?
<jillsmitt> в общем принцип компьютинга - экономия времени
<jillsmitt> а ты наоборот себе все усложнил
<zhekafun> там тока 1с будет крутицо
<jillsmitt> убирай все к чертовой матери, подчищай за собой и делай заново без инициатив "вы так же можете создать"
<jillsmitt> 1с..
<zhekafun> я сделал в дефолте
<zhekafun> щас посморим что дальше
<zhekafun> буду ставить 1с
<zhekafun> сделал просто wine --admin
<jillsmitt> что ты вообще тут делаешь?...
<zhekafun> совета спрашую
<zhekafun> ибо нуп
<jillsmitt> да, только это вайн
<jillsmitt> и у них есть суппорт
<zhekafun> лана
<zhekafun> буду далье ковыряться
<jillsmitt> из стакана тарелку делать
<zhekafun> ага :-)
<zhekafun> бб
<jillsmitt> http://v8.1c.ru/requirements/
<jillsmitt> там есть linux
<jillsmitt> http://v8.1c.ru/overview/cluster_linux.htm
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохоооо
<Offoffoff1> брацыыы
<UNIm95> Offoffoff1 а где бутылка рома?
<jillsmitt> тысссяча чертей
<jillsmitt> каррамба
<ceval> re
<TheThing> Какую ФС выбрать для новых разделов? Имею два удаленных диска - в NTFS и Ext3. С первого восстановлено почти все (пусть без имен файлов и структуры, это логично), с Ext3 - полтора файла из сотни тысяч. Нагуглил "Как мы уже упоминали, Linux-драйвер ext3 используе
<TheThing> т другой механизм разлинковки. Он затирает всю таблицу соответствия в inode, делая процесс восстановления данных чрезвычайно трудным, если не сказать невозможным". Может, ну ее на хрен тогда?
<Offoffoff1> TheThing: правильно ставь ext4
<AndreX> ку всем
<TheThing> Offoffoff1: там все еще хуже?
<Offoffoff1> TheThing: все восстанавливается
<Offoffoff1> TheThing: use testdisk, Luke
<TheThing> тестдиск разве не для разделов? у меня rm -rf был =)
<Offoffoff1> TheThing: познай testdisk
<TheThing> следующий
<SergeyIT> TheThing, ССЗБ ?
<TheThing> угу.
<Daseraf> Ãðàæäàíå, æèâûå åñòü?
<Daseraf>  :'(
<Offoffoff1> Daseraf: UTF-8 or DIE!
<Daseraf> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Daseraf> Тест кодировки
<Daseraf> Граждане, интересует тяжкий, даже сложный вопрос.
<Daseraf> Какого лешего, Ubuntu, и собранные на ней дистрибутивы могут не запускаться?
<Daseraf> Примечание: Устанавливалась Ubuntu 10.10 и Искра 10.4
<Daseraf> Зараза... Вы на позывные отзываетесь только чтоли? Зомбияки, живые есть здесь?
<|rapidsp|> зомби можно пробудить тока описанием проблемы, а пока тока вопли....
<The_MEk> всем привет
<Daseraf> Привет
<The_MEk> никто плотно не занимался доменной аутентификацией?
<ink_away> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Daseraf> Трабла в общем в следующем. С радостью в сердце я решился поставить на домашний комп Искру 10.4. И все ведь было нормально, встала идеально, драйверы на Нвидию встали без проблем, даже парочка .exe  приложений под wine запустилась. Забрав системник с
<Daseraf> работы, и подключив всю переферию, вместо красивошного Gnome после grub'a зависаю на загрузочном экране.
<|rapidsp|> а что такое Искра?
<Daseraf> Сборка на базе ubuntu.
<DarkMasterLonely> Daseraf: а конкретнее ? что пишет на екране?
<Daseraf> В том то и смысл. Просто висит загрузочный экран с логотипом сборки и все.
<DarkMasterLonely> хм
<n0ob[90[> всем привет! У меня возникла проблема на убунту 10.10 со Скайпом, дело в том что когда разговариваешь 1 на 1 все отлично, но когда создаешь конференцию начинаются лаги либо у меня (голос робота) либо с тем кем разговариваю...
<The_MEk> у кого-то из вас канал не вытягивает
<The_MEk> либо кодеки косячат
<The_MEk> Daseraf: логи загрзки посмотри
<The_MEk> а мне вот интересно, есть ли возможность использовать тикет аутентификации kerberos для входа скажем в терминал
<The_MEk> ?
<Daseraf> Я на никсе всего пару месяцев, сложновато будет)
<n0ob[90[> ну 30 мб должно хватать у остальных по 6мб
<n0ob[90[> а кодеки где можно обновить?
<The_MEk> Daseraf: alt+f1, там логин и пароль, потом читай логи например командой cat /var/log/syslog | less
<misaki> как настроить brasero на запись дисков? как их вообще увидеть.в общем системе видны только записанные диски, а чистые не видит.
<Daseraf> Ок. Вечерком протестирую.
<The_MEk> n0ob[90[: угу, а при этом кто-нить из оппонентов торренты тянет ;)
<The_MEk> насчёт обновления скайповских кодеков не подскажу
<The_MEk> там они вроде вшитые в прогу были
<The_MEk> попробуй настройки скайпа поковырять на предмет какчества
<n0ob[90[> ладно спс, попробую погуглить...
<The_MEk> misaki: хм, обычно просто запускаешь, вставляешь чистый диск в привод и всё ок
<The_MEk> если конечно привод пишущий
<The_MEk> n0ob[90[: правда там настроек кодеков нифига нету
<The_MEk> хотя мож в конфигах где
<The_MEk> никто плотно не занимался доменной аутентификацией? Мне вот интересно, есть ли возможность использовать тикет аутентификации kerberos для входа скажем в терминал?
<Daseraf> Мэк, а в какой момент этот запрос нужно сделать?
<The_MEk> ну у тебя на каком месте останавливаетс загрузка?
<The_MEk> попробуй в эот момент esc ткнуть
<The_MEk> быть может чё-нить подмонтировать не может
<The_MEk> в крайнем случае грузись с livecd и читай логи в папке /var/log
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: а что подразумевается под входом в терминал?
<The_MEk> ну чё-нить типа rdesktop  и т.д.
<The_MEk> просто инфу о логине и домене система передаёт, а вот пароль...
<Daseraf> ок. Виснет кстати на моменте загрузки ОС, Логотип системы, бегунок внизу и мертвая тишина
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: имхо это невозможно
<The_MEk> хреово :(
<|rapidsp|> рдп вроде как ваще кладет на керберос
<Daseraf> Кстати тупой вопрос: Может моя проблема возникать из-за USB устройств?
<The_MEk> да не
<The_MEk> да
<The_MEk> может
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: при аутентификации... в сессии - да , получаешь новый билет :)
<The_MEk> |rapidsp|: ну это уже на серваке его получаешь
<|rapidsp|> ну да
<Daseraf> зараза.... Это стопудово моя Genius мышка...
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> ук
<Daseraf> ку
<The_MEk> а тут то получается что текущие логин и имя домена передаются
<The_MEk> ку
<|rapidsp|> The_MEk: а в man rdesktop про это ничего?
<The_MEk> читаю :)
<The_MEk> вроде не замечал
<The_MEk> ща буду детальнее изучать
<The_MEk> нету :(
<SergeyIT> тишина - у всех все работает...
<|rapidsp|> или наоборот :)
<SergeyIT> если бы наоборот - тут бы вопли были :)
<|rapidsp|> а они в ирц зайти не могут )))
<|rapidsp|> т.к. ничего не работает!!! ))
<SergeyIT> а аргумент - в злооси всё нормально! ;)
<User260[web]> всем привет
<User260[web]> Живые есть ?
<ampiryan> !ask | User260[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User260[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> все спят...
<paul11> User260[web], это очень гостеприимный канал, не обращай внимания :)
<SergeyIT> paul11, не вводи в заблуждение - здесь страшные люди и злые опы...
<paul11> это был сарказм например. удивительно что меня не кикнули за это замечание вообще
<|rapidsp|> да... это недоработка
<paul11> ну давайте
<paul11> лучше поздно чем никогда
<SergeyIT> не буди зверя... (
<paul11> ёёё..
<User260[web]> у меня вопрос не скромный как измений рабочую группу в ubuntu
<SergeyIT> три ё на хорошил бан тянет )
<SergeyIT> *й
<paul11> =))))
<paul11> давайте уже, давайте))
<SergeyIT> paul11, дрожи!
<paul11> нууу давайте
<User260[web]> так кто нить подскажет ?
<SergeyIT> сдесь только спящая группа...
<ampiryan> User260[web]: для сервера или клиента?
<ampiryan> User260[web]:  для gnome окружения выставляется Редактор Конфигурации -> / -> system -> smb -> workgroup
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> на убунтовом серваке
<oxothuk> как глянуть что находится в автозагрузке
<skai> oxothuk: пойти работать в каноникал.получить к нему доступ и посмотреть?
<oxothuk> а по существу?
<oxothuk> есть ли чтото типа update-rc.d --list?
<Eugine> ку
<oxothuk> er
<oxothuk> ук
<NoOova> Народ как удалить все файлы кроме заданного
<NoOova> ?
<NoOova> у rm нету ключа -x
<NoOova> -(
<NoOova> не хочется щаманить с find exec
<NoOova> а как у финда отрицание?
<skai> а через егреп не получится?
<denis-arch> приветствую, кто подскажет, где выбрать в OO Calc кодировку, а то таблица неправильно отобоажается?
<skai> NoOova: берешь лс /чтото | егреп -в 'фаилы|фаилы|фаилы' и он выведет все,Юкроме фаилов,перечисленных между |
<NoOova> skai: уже
<NoOova> rm -Rf $(find ./ |grep -v out.odt)
<denis-arch> таблица в xls
<skai> можно было и лс
<NoOova> кстати почему нсрабатывает ind ./ |grep -v out.odt| rm -Rf
<NoOova> denis-arch: распаковываешь ods и iconv content.xml
<NoOova> =_
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> когда будеш собирать назад лдгавное чтобы mimetype был первым в зип архиве и был без сжатия
<oxothuk> denis-arch: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=31022
<denis-arch> качать OO Pro
<denis-arch> yне модно)
<oxothuk> как вариант)
<denis-arch> а, что, в обычном OO нельзя настроить
<forevox> здрасте
<oxothuk> denis-arch: http://ubuntuzer.blogspot.com/2009/03/excel-openoffice.html
<denis-arch> а чем xls сжимается?
<denis-arch> <oxothuk>: спасибо
<oxothuk> denis-arch: =)
<GooG2e> всем прет
<GooG2e> помогите плз http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=28.0
<SergeyIT> GooG2e, версию ставишь 11.04 ?
<GooG2e> нет 10.10
<SergeyIT> GooG2e, у людей на 9.10, 10.04 вроде работает...
<GooG2e> предлагаешь поставить не 10.10, а 10.04?
<GooG2e> если так то там две версии 10.04.1 и 10.05 не подскажешь че лучше? http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<SergeyIT> GooG2e, а почему нет 10.04 стабильная у человека работает http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-alfresco-community-3.3-on-ubuntu-server-10.04-lucid-lynx
<SergeyIT> GooG2e, а пямять проверял? А то от валяния в столе может чего не так. И пробуй 32 бита для начала
<GooG2e> Не походу с процом все норм т.к. я когда ставил десктопные через другие загрузчики результат был один. Память вроде какой-то прогой из загрузчика проверял все тестя нормально прошла. Да она и не в столе валялась, а в ящичке с другими деталям
<GooG2e> Да и не долго она лежала - всего с полгода. Единственное может попробую десктоп, а не серверную т.к. для серверной диск обязательно нужен, а мне геморно его из компа тянуть!
<tW1N_oo7> привет всем!
<tW1N_oo7> помогите с такой херней на работе есть инет его раздают через коммутатор вот так вот.. если вставить шнурок в нетбук на котором винда достаточно просто прописать ДНС и все инет есть сетка есть) а как в убунту так
<tW1N_oo7> сделать?
<yurau> tW1N_oo7: в нетворк менеджере попробуй прописать ДНС
<tW1N_oo7> там вообще он не видит подключение
<tW1N_oo7> я правил interfaces и resolv
<Poshlykov> http://htmlbook.ru/      кто знает - может есть что подобное а то это чот не работает...
<yurau> ДНС прописывается в resolv.conf nameserver 11.11.11.11
<tW1N_oo7> ну да прописал и все равно ни хуя
<yurau> tW1N_oo7: gjckt 'njuj yflj gthtpfuhepbnmcz
<yurau> после этого надо перезагрузиться
<tW1N_oo7> по сути же нетворк менеджер долшжен брать данные из этих файлов
<tW1N_oo7> перезапуск иксов или сам комп
<yurau> tW1N_oo7: что значит не видит подключение?
<tW1N_oo7> ? я всегда просто иксы перезагружал
<tW1N_oo7> когда кабель втыкаешь он не видит что подлючено что то
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo7: не матерись -забаню
<tW1N_oo7> простите думал нет ни кого))
<sharikoff> ifconfig глянь и пасмари там напротиы сетевухи слово UP
<sharikoff> или вот так ifconfig|grep UP
<tW1N_oo7> один момент сча перезагружусь с винды на линукс и проверю
<SergeyIT> странно - в НМ вроде всё нормально работает....
<tW1N_oo7> теперь вообще сетка не работает
<tW1N_oo7> вставляю шнур даже индикаторы не горят
<tW1N_oo7> ((
<tW1N_oo7> вставляю на комп с виндой все норм
<tW1N_oo7> где грабли?
<yurau> tW1N_oo7: если хотите можем поговорить по скайпу
<yurau> дело в том что есть 2 способа настройки сети. с НМ и без НМ
<yurau> если без НМ то его надо сначала отключить
<yurau> если с НМ то ничего писать в конфигурационные файлы нельзя. лучше восстановить все как было
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: тут?
<numberto> как запустить виндовый тз через wine в убунту 10.10
<sharikoff> skai: пинг
<skai> sharikoff: 1 пинг реквест ресивед. 1 пинг реплай сенд.
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, тут
<sharikoff> хорошо
<tW1N_oo7> как перезапустить сеть в убунту напишите команду будь те так добры
<skai> /etc/init.d/network restart
<SergeyIT> numberto, а что такое тз?
<skai> так рводе?
<skai> SergeyIT: техзадание
<SergeyIT> я тоже так подумал )
<tW1N_oo7> таааакс сча проверим
<skai> ему дали техзадание поднять 10 вендовых станций.он и спрашивает а как их в винуце поднять
<|rapidsp|> *networking
<|rapidsp|> вот такое смешное слово :)
<skai> да.точно.
 * skai перестал доверять своему склерозу
<tW1N_oo7> точняк спасибо парни
<numberto> SergeyIT: они создали клиент только для винды. У них есть браузерная версия для линукс, но очень медленная и не удобная
<tW1N_oo7> пишет не может прочитать файл /etc/network/interfaces
<|rapidsp|> гы
<|rapidsp|> а sudo?
<tW1N_oo7> да именно с ним и делал
<tW1N_oo7> ((
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo7: самый простецкий способ
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<sharikoff> если не поднялась то хренова обжато
<oxothuk> или дрова
<sharikoff> или сеть не работает физически
<oxothuk> нужно поглядеть есть ли вообще ethX
<tW1N_oo7> ну на другом компе работает
<tW1N_oo7> оба провода
<sharikoff> типа кабель бомжики унесли и тд
<oxothuk> кстате можед быть и eth1 b eth2
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> может
<sharikoff> покажи ifconfig
<tW1N_oo7> когда короче делаю ifconfig
<oxothuk> погляди че там тебе говорит lspci
<sharikoff> покажи ifconfig -a
<sharikoff> вот так
<tW1N_oo7> там выводиться инфа только для (lo) и (wlan0)
<tW1N_oo7> eth0 вообще нет
<tW1N_oo7> значит дрова?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<sharikoff> ifconfig -a
<tW1N_oo7> привет привет
<sharikoff> если так?
<oxothuk> lspci
<oxothuk> в студию
<oxothuk> =)
<tW1N_oo7> а если с такой приставкой то есть он вверху
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth0 up
<sharikoff> с судо естественно
<hunter-12> у когонибудь был такой глюк, что при запуске могли выпадать любые проги с сегфолом?
<sharikoff> и потом ifconfig
<hunter-12> лечится ребутом
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> не было
<tW1N_oo7> вооооот тперь когда ifconfig он в самом верху
<sharikoff> воооот
<sharikoff> тперь
<sharikoff> у тя у другого компа какой адрес
<sharikoff> ?
<tW1N_oo7> 205.205.205.45
<sharikoff> 0_0
<sharikoff> =)
<SergeyIT> hunter-12, может память проверить?
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo7: сильно
<sharikoff> белый ип?
<tW1N_oo7> ну в свойствах в винде такой выдает
<oxothuk> белый ип без поднятого нета?
<oxothuk> =))
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> ладно
<hunter-12> да вроде с памятью все ОК
<hunter-12> и вин не вылетае
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo7: а маска?
<hunter-12> и в арче вроде тоже
<tW1N_oo7> 255.255.255.0
<tW1N_oo7> и днс 205.205.205.1
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo7:  а как ты этот адрес написал?
<sharikoff> сам придумал или дали?
<tW1N_oo7> дхцп выдал такой
<sharikoff> так...
<sharikoff> а на нем есть инет?
<oxothuk> нету
<sharikoff> на втором?
<tW1N_oo7> да если ДНС вот тот что я написал подставить
<sharikoff> а задача какая?
<tW1N_oo7> тоже самое тока адрес другой
<sharikoff> сделать инет на убунте?
<tW1N_oo7> поднять на ubuntu сеть я ее как то смог поднять тока столько манпуляций делал с interfaces файлом что делал там))
<tW1N_oo7> в точку!
<sharikoff> пока забей.. ссделаем сеть сначала
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> залазий в винду там где свойства ipv4
<sharikoff> где ип меняется
<sharikoff> зашел?
<tW1N_oo7> тут XP
<tW1N_oo7> ну да зашел
<sharikoff> http://wiki.ipm-irk.ru/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<sharikoff> вот сбюда
<sharikoff> *сюда
<sharikoff> зашел?
<tW1N_oo7> даааа)))
<sharikoff> красафчег
<sharikoff> жмакай дополнительно
<tW1N_oo7> спасибо я стараюсь
<tW1N_oo7> ага нажал
<sharikoff> нажал?
<tW1N_oo7> да да
<sharikoff> молоток
<sharikoff> добавляй адрес 192.168.0.2
<sharikoff> маска 255ю255ю255ю0
<sharikoff> 255.255.255.0
<tW1N_oo7> кнопки не активны ни фига
<sharikoff> ааа
<sharikoff> у тя ж дхцп..
<sharikoff> такс..
<tW1N_oo7> ага и он типо тут написано включен
<sharikoff> попробуй все что выдал дхцп закатать вручную
<sharikoff> т.е пропиши вручную все настройки
<sharikoff> те что выдал дхцп
<sharikoff> ип маску шлюз днс
<Dental> ïðèâåò âñåì.ïîìîãèòå ñ óñòàíîâêîé óáóíòó
<ubuntuhelp> Dental! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<oxothuk> Dental:  rjlbhjdjxrf
<oxothuk> Dental: кодировочка
<SergeyIT> Dental, убунтологию читал?
<Dental> äà ÷èòàë.ÿ åùå â ôîðóìå óáóíòó îñòàâèë ñîîáùåíèå ïîêà íå íàïèñàëè
<ubuntuhelp> Dental! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dental> íå îòâåòèëè òîåñòü
<ubuntuhelp> Dental! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<oxothuk> Dental:  nastroy sebe kodiroffku
<SergeyIT> Dental, что непонятно? И кодировку настрой
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo7: ты еще тут? или уже настроил вручную?
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> ясно
<tW1N_oo71> все сделал
<SergeyIT> Dental, и ссылку на сообщение дай
<sharikoff> малаток
<sharikoff> теперь давай в дополнительно
<tW1N_oo71> я там
<sharikoff> малаток
<sharikoff> добавляй пипшнег
<sharikoff> ипишнег
<Dental> как кодировку сменить тут?прога mirc
<oxothuk> google
<tW1N_oo71> )))
<oxothuk> yt ktybcm
<oxothuk> не ленись
 * tW1N_oo71 slaps sharikoff around a bit with a large trout
<bgeyts667> ок
<bgeyts667> :)
<tW1N_oo71> ой
<SergeyIT> Dental, так вроде сменил...
<sharikoff> Dental: сменил
<sharikoff> tW1N_oo71: зобаню =))
<sharikoff> ууу
<tW1N_oo71> а что это за кнопка SLAP! &
<tW1N_oo71> ?
<sharikoff> а ты не жми
<sharikoff> на разные кнопки
<sharikoff> главное правило ракетчика
<Dental> ну все тогда)я прост подумал всеравно не работает)
<tW1N_oo71> все понял) пардон за шлепок
<bgeyts667> а где эта кнопка ;)
<tW1N_oo71> ну так на чем мы остановились какой айпи писать
<tW1N_oo71> ну в мирке когда на ник наводишь типо в самом низу контекстного меню)
<sharikoff> ты добавил адрес?
<sharikoff> в дополнительно
<sharikoff> 192.168.0.2 маска 255.255.255.0
<tW1N_oo71> вбить туда вместо... ага все понял
<sharikoff> не вместо
<sharikoff> а дополнительно
<tW1N_oo7> не получает тогда пакеты
<sharikoff> всмысле
<tW1N_oo7> ну я такой как ты мне сказал адрес прописал и все..
<tW1N_oo7> отключается тогда от инета
<sharikoff> не вместо
<sharikoff> а еще один
<sharikoff> добавить там есть
<tW1N_oo7> добавил
<[Green]> привет всем
<sharikoff> прив
<oxothuk> йо
<tW1N_008> ну я же сказал что больше не буду выражаться
<sharikoff> =) все икупил кровью
<tW1N_008> ))
<sharikoff> давай дальше
<tW1N_008> ага
<sharikoff> приписал?
<tW1N_008> да
<sharikoff> такс.. теперь на убунте
<tW1N_008> мы успеем за 20 мин?
<tW1N_008> ))
<sharikoff> должены
<tW1N_008> ок
<tW1N_008> слушаю
<sharikoff> на убунте sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<tW1N_008> да сделал
<sharikoff> пингани 192.168.0.2
<tW1N_008> ага
<sharikoff> ага что?
<sharikoff> пинг есть?
<olejka> ubuntu 11.04 alpha уже ставили ?
<skai> olejka: на форуме для таких как ты есть тема особая
<tW1N_008> одна строчка только
<sharikoff> какая
<skai> tW1N_008: нажи кантролц и скопируй две последние строчки
<olejka> skai, ...
<skai> olejka: не.не три точки.таких тем там нет.тема про баги нати нарвала
<tW1N_008> ping 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) байт данных
<skai> молодец
<skai> слово строчка понял
<skai> теперь слово две последние пойми:)
<tW1N_008> там одна строчка rtg
<tW1N_008> кеп
<tW1N_008> ))
<tW1N_008> одна всего строчка пинга)
<skai> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3017ms
<skai> там всегда будет чтото вроде этой
<skai> в конце
<skai> если конечно ты осили фразу: нажми контрол ц
<tW1N_008> осилил) но там нет того что ты написал
<tW1N_008> там одна строчка
<skai> после того как ты сделаешь контрол ц команде пинг - он все равно выдаст статистику
<skai> не ври
<tW1N_008> ))
<tW1N_008> аааа
<tW1N_008> 60 пакетов короче принято 0
<tW1N_008> 100 процентов пакеты потеряны
<sharikoff> такс...
<tW1N_008> пардон затупил
<sharikoff> нету сети
<sharikoff> кабель проверя
<sharikoff> й
<tW1N_008> все норм и индикаторы тоже маргают
<sharikoff> ну ты сделал на убунте?
<tW1N_008> ага
<sharikoff> покажи ifconfig только не здессь
<olejka> посмотрю что такое гтшен
<olejka> unity =)
<SergeyIT> olejka, только здесь не показывай - здесь дети могут быть )
<some1> в линуксе есть такой эмулятор? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E61-1W__mGE
<chelaxe> some1: зачем эта ересь?
<some1> chelaxe, just4fun
<chelaxe> ммм
<SergeyIT> some1 в линуксе всё что надо есть...
<chelaxe> вот вот
<cr> Приветствую товарищи!
<cr> Такой фэйл... Поставил Linux Mint 9 LXDE а там звук не пашет...
<cr> Никогда со звуком в Linux дел не имел. Всегда работало из коробки
<dimm> kubuntu 10
<dimm> 10.04 или 10.10 или 10.04.1 ставить на слабую машину?
<sharikoff> frenzi
<sharikoff> frenzy точнее
<dimm> sharikoff, frenzy ?
<sharikoff> угу... на слабую.. на очень слабую. у меня на ноут времен дискет встало
<sharikoff> единственное
<sharikoff> иксы правда не поднялись
<dimm> и на не слабую еще надо поставить - какую выбрать?
<dimm> пентиум 4 , 1600 ГГц, 512 МБ оперативы
<cmd_> в настройках NVIDIA X Server Settings не могу выставить частоту обновления выше 60 герц, монитор поддерживает 85 герц. помогите выставить 75
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<Ilya21> у меня проблема с Репозиторием Яндекса
<Ilya21> они APT строку не написали а только адрес до репозитория
<Ilya21> типа скачивайте так
<|rapidsp|> выбери основной сервер
<Ilya21> там нету ничего полезного
<Ilya21> дайте APТ строку на него
<Offoffoff1> на сервере же не нужна dbus
<yurau> что-бы такого сделать плохого?
<san4o> yurau: может rm rf / =)
<yurau> я уже думал над этим:)
<yurau> мой второй комп занят а без сети неинтересно. думаю может в установку линукса поиграть
<bogdan> хелоу. подскажите а есть ли репозиторий для обновления ядра?
<san4o> yurau: а смысл ? уже что нить полезное попробовать лучше
<yurau> bogdan: есть
<yurau> :)
<san4o> yurau: поделись
<yurau> называется кажется kernel-ppa
<bogdan> я нашел http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , но там нужно самому скачивать и устанавливать из деб пакетов
<bogdan> или можно прикрутить как ппа?
<yurau> да это оно. а оно вам надо?
<bogdan> хз. хочется обновить ядро аж руки чешутся) от нечего делать)
<san4o> bogdan: никто подобным не занимается есть http://www.kernel.org/ откуда берутся исходники скачаваются и компилятся
<bogdan> san4o: ну вы предложили более сложный путь, но есть и попроще, правда?
<san4o> bogdan: если знаеш что такое apt-build то все в разы проще
<bogdan> san4o: не знаю)
<san4o> но linux way брать все с сайта
<bogdan> ну так вопрос открыт. как добавить ppa с ядром? ибо если установлю через deb, то обновления приходить не будут..
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136038.0;topicseen
<ivan__> Мужики, а как в гноме сделать чтобы обои автоматически переключались?
<SergeyIT> народ, какие проблемы с установкой на ноут с предустановленной вин7, с рекавери разделом 7 и boot разделом? Куда ставить загрузчик, в mbr (sda)? И какой раздел должет иметь флаг boot?
<san4o> SergeyIT: не все понял что ты описал. но загрузчик однозначно в МБР
<chelaxe> ivan__: топай в папочку с обоями там есть пример про космос
<numberto> скачал видео фаил via downThemAll - 93%. Потом был рестарт.   Теперь не знаю как его найти
<SergeyIT> san4o, а какой загрузочный раздел на диске должен быть - сейчас (boot - 100Мб) sda2. Win 7 стоит на sda3
<SergeyIT> san4o, sda1 - recovery
<san4o> SergeyIT: вообщем установка на винт с виндовс. ничем не отличается от обычной установки убунты. груб сам все сделает
<SergeyIT> san4o, спасибо
<ivan__> Спасибо.
<markmx> приветствую, намутил таки вифи адхок, но вопросек такой после гибернации приходиться рестартить от судо нетворкинг, как то мона автоматизировать?
<chelaxe> markmx: по русски
<SergeyIT> markmx, было на форуме, (у меня тоже было - лекарство в инете нашел)
<markmx> после гибернации, чтобы заработал вифи адхок на ноуте, приходиться рестартить нетворкинг
<chelaxe> ммм адхок через что сделал
<markmx> в интерфейсах прописал
<markmx> но после гибернации он не появляется
<Cache1> привет. кто имел дело с procmail у меня он не запускат скрипт $HOME/.procmailrc и не знаю как диагностировать проблему
<Cache1> помогите пожалуйста с procmail
<chelaxe> !procmail
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='procmail'
<Cache1> пробовал. не подходит
<Cache1> в каком месте он логи хранит?
<[optic]> хай
<[koshka]> вечер!
 * chelaxe погладел [koshka] за ушком
<[koshka]> chelaxe: мрр)
<|Daniel|> От блин, ни Offoffoff нету на месте, ни Sergey_IT... =\
<[koshka]> :)))
<Nebulosa> только небулоза бдит..
<sharikoff> все бдят
<sharikoff> просто не палятся
<niknickolas> доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста параметр для aria2c чтобы он отображал на сколько секций розбита закачка, если таков есть?
<Ilang> q all
<Ilang> что у нас тут новенького?
<Sergey_IT> стало хуже
<Ilang> Sergey_IT:  что нас не убивает делает сильней )
<Sergey_IT> Ilang, хвилософ? )
<Ilang> Sergey_IT:  угу, из Нитцше цитата. он был философ ))
<Sergey_IT> Ilang, не читал и не собираюсь... ну их...
<dmay_> так, умные люди
<dmay> поселить диск с аудио-видео вертикально - это насколько не Ъ?
<Sergey_IT> держи его вращающимся и тогда без разницы
<dmay> типа чтоб блины оставались неподвижными относительно гравитационного поля?
<artus> O_o
<artus> вы о чем ?
<dimm> mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/home/user /home/nfs/user
<dimm> этого достаточно в убунту ?
<dmay> есть диск. хочу прицепить к медиа-серверу
<dmay> единственный способ крепления - к спине елевизора, "на попа"
<Sergey_IT> artus, о битах, которые могут расползтись или стряхнуться с диска
<dmay> вопрос - насколько это не Ъ
<artus> Sergey_IT, я так и понял  )
<dimm> помогите nfs подмаунтить :)
<jillsmitt> у кого инкскейп установлен?
<dimm> а /etc/hosts.allow - во! помню что несколько файлов надо было сконфигурять для маунта НФС, а какие именно не помню )
<dimm> jillsmitt: у меня дома установлен
<jillsmitt> dimm: стрелочки на каретке не глючат?
<dimm> jillsmitt: да я посмотрел и бросил, даже не помнимаю о чем ты говоришь, но проверю
<XuMuK> ку
<Weise> кто-нибуль на java пишет?
<dimm> jillsmitt: опиши проблему
<dimm> jillsmitt: через 30 минут буду дома
<dmay_> Weise: госпадеупасиже
<jillsmitt> dimm: знаешь лине.. да епт
<riartem> всем привет
<dmay_> riartem: что сломал?
<riartem> ))
<riartem> Ничего))
<riartem> Решил с умными людьми пообщаться))
<Zabadzzzz> seek ace demos for fragmovie.    pm me
<Weise> dmay_: что?
<riartem> Ребят, в правом верхнем углу висит конвертик
<riartem> Я снёс Empathy
<riartem> Поставит буревестника
<riartem> Как сделать, чтобы его там можно было найти
<riartem> ?
<riartem> Подскажите, если не лениво
<rapidsp> че за буревестника?
<riartem> Thunderbird
<XuMuK> никак, он не интегрируецо с гномом
<artus> у него есть аддон для трея
<Weise> а как конверт убрать
<Weise> ?
<Weise> он нах не вперся
<Sergey_IT> Weise, гляди, а то сейчас тебя уберут...
<Weise> ну и не говорите...
<Weise> :(
<Weise> за что?
<Weise> Sergey_IT:
<go8765> âñåì äîáðûé âå÷åð - ïîäñêàæèòå êàê ìîæíî èñïðàâèòü ñëåäóùóþ Êîëèçèþ - ïîä âàéíîì ïûòàëñÿ çàïóñòèòü èãðó - è ïîñëå ýòîãî ðàçðåøåíèå ýêðàíà ñòàëî
<go8765>  800\600 ïðè ýòîì ñàìà óòèëèòà èçìåíåíèÿ ðàçðåøåíèÿ ïîêàçûâàåò ðàçðåøåíèå áîëüøå è ñîîòâåòñòâåííî - ÿ âèæó òîëüêî òå 2\3 ýêðàíà êîòîðûå ïîìåùàþòñÿ ?
<ubuntuhelp> go8765! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765> âñåì äîáðûé âå÷åð - ïîäñêàæèòå êàê ìîæíî èñïðàâèòü ñëåäóùóþ Êîëèçèþ - ïîä âàéíîì ïûòàëñÿ çàïóñòèòü èãðó - è ïîñëå ýòîãî ðàçðåøåíèå ýêðàíà ñòàëî
<go8765> 800\600 ïðè ýòîì ñàìà óòèëèòà èçìåíåíèÿ ðàçðåøåíèÿ ïîêàçûâàåò ðàçðåøåíèå áîëüøå è ñîîòâåòñòâåííî - ÿ âèæó òîëüêî òå 2\3 ýêðàíà êîòîðûå ïîìåùàþòñÿ ?
<ubuntuhelp> go8765! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<riartem> Ну а как всё-таки в конверт? ))
<go8765> âñåì äîáðûé âå÷åð - ïîäñêàæèòå êàê ìîæíî èñïðàâèòü ñëåäóùóþ Êîëèçèþ - ïîä âàéíîì ïûòàëñÿ çàïóñòèòü èãðó - è ïîñëå ýòîãî ðàçðåøåíèå ýêðàíà ñòàë
<go8765> 800\600 ïðè ýòîì ñàìà óòèëèòà èçìåíåíèÿ ðàçðåøåíèÿ ïîêàçûâàåò ðàçðåøåíèå áîëüøå è ñîîòâåòñòâåííî - ÿ âèæó òîëüêî òå 2\3 ýêðàíà êîòîðûå ïîìåùàþòñÿ ?
<ubuntuhelp> go8765! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick go8765 иди кодировку чини
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, он не видел и почему ты его кикнул
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ему бот 3 раза сказал )
<artus> go8765, починил?
<go8765> äà âðîäå?
<ubuntuhelp> go8765! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> net
<go8765> ïîìåíÿëîñü?
<ubuntuhelp> go8765! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> no
<go8765> вот сейчас вроде как должно
<artus> вот щас да
<go8765> хух - вот что значит давно начать снова пользоватся windows - с 3 раза поменял только :)   (по наклонной вниз :) )
<go8765> всем добрый вечер - подскажите как можно исправить следущую Колизию - под вайном пытался запустить игру - и после этого разрешение экрана стало
<go8765> 	
<go8765> 800\600 при этом сама утилита изменения разрешения показывает разрешение больше и соответственно - я вижу только те 2\3 экрана которые помещаются ?
<go8765> уже нашёл - спасибо
<pahan_> hi
<pahan_> установил ядро make install Как его теперь удалить?
<pahan_> цели для удаления я не нашел
<san4o|2> pahan_: make install ядро както перестали устанавливать щас чаще пакет собирают из откампилированого и потом ставят
<pahan_> давно пора, тому кто make install придумал нужно в голову гвоздь забить
<pahan_> но я уже установил так по глупости, не могу терь удалить
<XuMuK> гг
<pahan_> мне хотябы удалить часть чтоб после update-grub оно в список не попадало
<pahan_> в папкее /boot есть файлы в названии которых версия ядра что я установил, но я очкую удалять
<pahan_> может делал так кто?
<Sergey_IT> так переименуй для начала. А вообще посмотри скрипт install
<pahan_> я пробовол, после того что я там увидил у меня упало
<Sergey_IT> что упало?
<pahan_> да так фраза из фильма
<pahan_> ты прав бэкап сделаю а потом откатаю если чего
<Sergey_IT> pahan_, если в скриптах не разбираешься - не спеши с ядрами разбираться...
<san4o> pahan_: если б с бинарного пакета устанавливал все намного проще было б
<pahan_> эксперемент это был
<pahan_> после него виртуалку поставил
<san4o> а вообще если суть всех этих процедур в том чтоб в меню груба было меньше пунктов то лугче в конфиге удалить ненужные секции. до 1го обновления груба покатит ...
<pahan_> так они после update-grub всплывут
<Sergey_IT> плохо подготовленный эксперимент имеет предсказуемый на 100% результат
<pahan_> например когда официально новое ядро с обновлениями придет
<san4o> pahan_: ну так я и говорю что всплывут после обновления. а make uninstall не пробовал ? или исходники грохнул ?
<pahan_> там нету такой цели
<XuMuK> pahan_: я удалял руками ядра из /boot/ и ничего страшного не случилось... на всякий случай сделай бек...
<pahan_> удалил
<pahan_> вроде удалилось
<XuMuK> теперь update-grub и всё
<pahan_> уже сделал
<XuMuK> ну и всё тада
<pahan_> пасиба всем
<bogdan> эмм.. вот я также обновил ядро, но не из исходников, а скачал три пакета и установил их. потом граб апдейт и подгрузился на новом ядре 2.6.37-020637rc2. вроде все работает, поэтому решил удалить старое ядро(2.6.35-24) с помощью убунту твик. и вот что произошл
<bogdan> о: "оно" сказало хорошо, удалило 2.6.35-24, а вместо него поставило 2.6.35-25... что творится господа??
<padonak2580> кревед
<padonak2580> если астранавты?
<padonak2580> мне посоветовали этот канал
<krasnoglazka> астралопитеки?
<padonak2580> да
<padonak2580> я правильно зашёл?
<padonak2580> у меня вопрос важный назрел
<go8765> в чём смысл жизни ? :)
<go8765> мы не знаем
<padonak2580> не, важнее
<padonak2580> мне нужно призвать суккубу в ОС
<padonak2580> как это сделать?
<padonak2580> только чтобы не просто мыслеформа была, а реальная суккуба из ада
<go8765> что такое сукубу
<padonak2580> succubus
<padonak2580> такая секси демонша
<go8765> не. я такого не знаю
<padonak2580> http://www.google.ru/images?q=succubus&hl=ru&newwindow=1&prmd=ivnsl&source=lnms&tbs=isch:1&ei=3JpITaDWGYmBOvu_xMYE&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=853
<padonak2580> вот типа таких
<go8765> я уже и так там :)
<go8765> так что ты хочешь?
<go8765> обои, игру или что?
<padonak2580> ОС - осознанные сновидения
<padonak2580> если что
<padonak2580> хочу там с ней встретиться
<padonak2580> на материальный план засуммонить точно не смогу, слишком затратно
<padonak2580> а там энергии хватит, только надо узнать как
<go8765> это всё шутки были ?
<padonak2580> нет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-02
<artus> y
<mamedoff> Всем Мир
<mamedoff> кто слышал о сборке Ubuntu Go 11.04 ?
<mamedoff> и савил ли кто нибудь данную сборку ?
<muxas> привет, помогите разобраться с ubuntu 10.10 запуск в live показывает цветные полосы, тоже при попытке установить
<crazymouse> ?
<crazymouse> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<muxas> тут есть кто нибудь?
<crazymouse> åñòü, íî íàáåãàìè
<ubuntuhelp> crazymouse! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rasuljon> privet vsem ya noviy polzovatel UBUNTU
<rasuljon> kto menya pomojet rabotayet li mail.agent v ubuntu
<rasuljon> ????
<jillsmitt> ahaha
<rasuljon> a cho' vi smeyo'tes?
<rasuljon> jillsmitt  vi ponimayte ruskiy yazik?
<jillsmitt> да
<rasuljon> v linuxe rabotayet mail.agent
<rasuljon> jillsmitt pomogite mne
<jillsmitt> транспорт для джаббера заюзай
<jillsmitt> и вообще это так несерьезно
<rasuljon> a pochemu?
<jillsmitt> потому что майлруагент - краденый когда-то джаббер
<jillsmitt> и контенгент, который им пользуется не заслуживает внимания
<jillsmitt> в общем штука кайне бесполезная
<jillsmitt> крайне*
<jillsmitt> rasuljon: http://linuxcenter.kz/blog/nastroika-mailru-agenta-v-ubuntu-1010-video
<jillsmitt> rasuljon: http://linuxcenter.kz/blog/mdc-mailru-agent-dlya-linux
<jillsmitt> наверняка есть статьи и на ubuntu.ru
<skrishi> всем привет)
<foxvlad> народ кто может подсказать что можно сделать, востанавливал граб, после этого теперь флешки не монтируються, как можно исправит?
<skrishi> У меня Acer 4315, Ubuntu 10.10, с гномом из коробки, стоит куча прог, но все из репозиториев. Вопрос, как можно имея голову на плечах и прямые руки испортить граб?
<foxvlad> skrishi:  перестановкой второй операционной системы
<foxvlad> которая просто стирает граб
<foxvlad> у меня есть жена которая отказываеться работать в убунту вот и стоит второй винда
<foxvlad> когда её переустанавливаеш граб стирается
<foxvlad> так кто нибудь знает решение
<skrishi> foxvlad: http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-settings-file
<skrishi> foxvlad: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=59230.msg514465#msg514465
<skrishi> foxvlad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rapidsp> а как монтирование флешек зависит от груба?
<foxvlad> skrishi: читаю
<foxvlad> вторая ссылка совсем не по теме
<skrishi> foxvlad: а на будущее, нужно просто сначала думать что ставишь и куда ставишь.. и что сделать что бы не сломать
<foxvlad> skrishi: я и думал тока другого-решения помоемому нет, как установить и востановить граб, я покрайней мере не нашел и осознано шел на ето
<rapidsp> в офтопике делай точки отката...
<foxvlad> rapidsp: я понятия не имею как граб зависит от монтирования флешек но не стал
<foxvlad> пока не нашел решения
<tW1N_oo7> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<crazymouse> ку)
<skai> а знаете почему вы говорите ку?
<skai> crazymouse: потому что ты пацак
<skai> SergeyIT: и ты пацак
<crazymouse> был такой фильм помница
<skai> а я чатланин:)
<skai> где моя гравицапа?
<tW1N_oo7> это когда в носу у них какая то хрень была?
<SergeyIT> tW1N_oo7, классику надо знать в лицо!
<SergeyIT> skai, а кто чатланин?
<skrishi> да, фильм Киндзадза - это класика
<SergeyIT> skai, ты не тянешь
<skrishi> у него малиновые штаны )
<skai> @op
<skai> SergeyIT: а в таких штанах?:)
<skrishi> =))
<skrishi> два раза ку )
<tW1N_oo7> помогите с сеткой ребятки
<SergeyIT> и присесть
<tW1N_oo7> короче убунта 10.10
<tW1N_oo7> вставляю кабель
<SergeyIT> tW1N_oo7, так и не  разрулил свою сеть?
<tW1N_oo7> да я домой уехал)))
<skrishi> кто-нибудь пользовался программами ментальных карт?
<skai> я мэээдленно вставляю кабель.он сухой и пахнет интернетом
<tW1N_oo7> ахаха)))
<skrishi> =)
<skai> skrishi: с ментальными картами - это тебе к бабке аглафире
<AndreX> ку всем
<skrishi> skai, думаю она этого не знает.. скорее тогда к психологам ))
<tW1N_oo7> вставил корочпе шнур а индикаторы не горят о боже! после того как мне паренек один от сюда помог мне вот с такой командой ifconfig eth0 up - все загорелось
<skrishi> skai, но дело не в этом.. просто думал ктонибудь развлекался этим.. что-то я удобных для работы в репах у убунты не нахожу
<tW1N_oo7> а как теперь сетку настроить я не знаю какими то манипуляциями с файлом interfaces получилось зайти в сетку но инета не было все равно
<skai> в убунте для вуду обрядов скорее будет софт
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: у тебя что голая убунту стоит.. без иксов?
<tW1N_oo7> с иксами почему же
<skrishi> а что как иксы?
<tW1N_oo7> нетворк менеджер не видит ни фига
<tW1N_oo7> не понял твое сообщение пардон))
<skrishi> а что значит ты в сетку вошёл?
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: я туплю ))) прости.. )))
<tW1N_oo7> ну зашел к нам на сервер и там расшаренные папки эти все видел и мог записывать
<tW1N_oo7> да лан бывает))
<skai> мой рейтинг на т.ру обладает магическим значением
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: ну тогда ты сетку поднял.. тебя уже серв не выпускает значит
<skai> 42.42
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: смотри настройки сервера
<skai> прям дважды ответ на главный вопрос жизни, вселенной  и вообще
<skrishi> skai =)
<tW1N_oo7> ну вооооот короче если как на примере например.. если в комп с виндой вставить шнур то сетка поднимается автоматически ДХЦП все дела и простог ей нужно прописать ДНС и все вуаля интернет есть
<crazymouse> А сервер на чем? если винда то надо самбу ставить
<skrishi> да не нужна ему самба
<SergeyIT> tW1N_oo7, в убунте также в автомате должно быть
<skrishi> в нет можно и так вылазить
<tW1N_oo7> самба стоит уже
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: а ты в убу прописывал днс?
<tW1N_oo7> а если в автомате не получается ни чего куда копать
<SergeyIT> к админу
<tW1N_oo7> skrishi,  ты про фалик resolv?
<crazymouse> ifconfig выводит правильные настройки?
<tW1N_oo7> да он затупан тока в винде шарит
<tW1N_oo7> crazymouse, ну да вроде все норм три интерфейса показывает
<tW1N_oo7> eth0, lo, wlan
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: http://448dmg.ru/nastroyka-seti-v-ubuntu-95
<olejka> skai, Привет, ты через FF сидишь в инете?
<skai> olejka: я те че похож на неудачника?
<olejka> skai, Честно? да.
<olejka> skai, через хром?
<skai> опять таки я похож на араба?
<skrishi> вот почему я сижу в чате убунту, а не бабки агафьи? ))
<tW1N_oo7> skrishi, спасибо за ссылку как раз вот что то знакомое на мои манипуляции там описано
<skrishi> tW1N_oo7: вот и разберайся.. там сказано как настраивать интерфейс .. в том числе и днс
<Lorgus>     /etc/init.d/samba restart   правильно ????
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Weise> Здорово
<olejka> Lorgus, В последних версиях, вроде /etc/init.d/smbd restart правильно.
<skai> Lorgus: а разе не smbd
<crazymouse> tW1N_oo7: я тут набегами, попробуй если по шнуру втыкаешь ifconfig eth0 и посмотри настройки правильно ли вбил, попингуй чиво нить для начала по IP, потом по DNS
<Lorgus> спс... привык по старинке
<tW1N_oo7> хорошо сча попробую разобраться
<Weise> уже кто-нибудь обновлялся до 2.6.35-25?
<skai> Weise: ну я обновился до 35-26
<Weise> вот есть меню переход, оно перестало работать. это как то связано с обновлением наутилуса?
<tW1N_oo7> 26?
<olejka> 123
<olejka> 1
<olejka> 1
<SergeyIT> 10:38
<skai> !voice olejka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voice olejka'
<skai> @voice olejka
<skai> то есть
<Weise> а, все разобрался
<Weise> зависимости слетели чет
<Weise> !ы
<tW1N_oo7> ааааа сетка пингуется теперь!! урааа
<tW1N_oo7> спасибо всем огромное за советы!!
<Weise> а у меня не работает java-апплет
<Weise> :(
<Weise> в браузере
<inkvizitor68sl> поставь его для начала
<Weise> да как бы он с jdk ставится, плюс другие аплеты работают
<Lorgus> еще вопрос.... почему винда зайти на лин не может ???
<Weise> а я который написал не отображается
<Lorgus> chmod 777
<inkvizitor68sl> Weise, он не ставится вместе с jdk
<olejka> Lorgus, smb.conf - security+chmod
<Over> Уважаемые, что надо прибить для переинициализации интерфейсов, чтобы единственная сеть стала заново eth0
<Weise> inkvizitor68sl: не суть, он установлен у меня
<Lorgus> olejka,  ну да.... щас конфиг покажу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пойду в мир собираться
<skai> ох ты ж ёёёёжики
<olejka> Over, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces прописать все тут
<skai> явление инвизиторов народу
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мало мы вам под ревелем навтыкали?нова сеять божью волю огне  хотите?
<Weise> каки тут правила кстати
<Over> olejka: Не то, мне надо чтобы прошла переинициализация интерфейсов заново. Не адресация на них, а чтобы udev заново создал устройства.
<skai> Weise: первое правило канала - никогда не говорить о канале
<Lorgus> olejka,  http://itpaste.ru/781945
<skai> Weise: второе правило канала - никогда и ни за что никому не говорить о канале
<skrishi> да, а Агафонова в бан за то что дал ссылку на официальном сайте )))
<Weise> skai: а третье правило?
<skai> третье право=ило канала - никогда не спрашивать о третьем и последующих правилах
<olejka> Lorgus, на сам каталог /home/alex/change chmod 777 сделан?
<Lorgus> да.... конечно
<skai> есть еще правило номер 42.волшебное.называется всегда читать топик.там вся полезная инфа
<Lorgus> лан.... мож ребут поможет
<Lorgus> хотя самбу ребутил не помогло
<Lorgus> перезагруз...................
<olejka> Lorgus, подожди, я смотрю свой конфиг... security = что у тебя тут ?
<Weise> skai: в топике кодировка тупит
<Weise> а не, не внем
<Weise> ChanServ [ChanServ@services.]: [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помошник:
<dima1> утро доброе
<skai> Weise: в топике кодировка утпит только у тебя
<skai> Weise: а еще знание простой школьной программы по английскому сииильно хромает
<Weise> не оскорбляй
<Weise> еще и оп
<Over> оскорбление - заведомая неправда
<skai> а что?констатация фактов - это оскорбление?
<Weise> фактов?ооО
<skai> да
<skai> фактов
<Weise> :))
<skai> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc название ссылки говорит само за себя
<skai> если ыт не понял - значит не знаешь языка
<Lorgus> не помогло... =0((((
<Weise> ладно, я гавно ты крутой
<Lorgus> olejka,  ничего
<Lorgus> olejka,  ничего <olejka> Lorgus, подожди, я смотрю свой конфиг... security = что у тебя тут ?
<antytoto> ку всем, наконец-то пробился, сюда не пускал
<skai> Weise: да как хочешь.твое самомнение - твое право
<Lorgus> olejka,  а что должно быть ???
<|rapidsp|> о! IPv4 кончилось :)
<skai> |rapidsp|: бойан и 4.2
<Over> Что за бред? Куда оно кончилось?
<|rapidsp|> в китай куда ж еще :)
<antytoto> кто знает как с LiveCD ubuntu поставить, если CD нет, а образ USB-creator не видит?
<olejka> у меня стоит security = share
<Lorgus> olejka,  ясн.... хм... что то новое
<olejka> после этого /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Over> Как поставить с CD, если не CD?
<Lorgus> olejka,  щас попробую
<antytoto> Over ну если только с флешки, так получалось, вроде
<Over> Как загрузится с USB, если нет USB/
<The_MEk__> antytoto: положи образ в папку с англицким названием
<antytoto> пробовал, не выходит(
<olejka> Lorgus, и еще один параметр новый - usershare allow guests = yes
<The_MEk__> значит в имени пути к файлу присутствует кирилица
<olejka> вот теперь должно все работать
<antytoto> The_MEk_ попробую все на английский переложить, просто у меня винт гавкнулся, снова ubuntu буду ставить
<dima1> тут кто ни буть с вимаксом помочь может
<antytoto> The_MEk_, спасибо
<The_MEk__> не за что
<dima1> в гугле ни чего найти не смог
<The_MEk__> а что искал?
<antytoto> dima1, а почему у тебя не WiFi?
<Lorgus> olejka,  не.... не пускает
<NoOova_away> skai: неоднократное поднятие самооценки засчёт других. ты что толчтый или у тебя член маленький или девочки не дают?
<antytoto> всем спасибо, всем пока
<olejka> Lorgus, куда тебе можно мой конфиг выслать ?
<skai> NoOova_away: ваще.я толстый маленький пингвин с отрезанным пинусом:))
<sharikoff> ТАКС..
<dima1> antytoto: wifi уже прикрутил а вот wimax  не получается
<skai> NoOova_away: ти смишной^_^
<sharikoff> все срачи в приват
<NoOova_away> =)))) а я надеялся на банан!
<Lorgus> olejka,  alex  собака tcp.ru
<Lorgus> olejka,  kakashka собака kakashka.info     =0)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: пиар рекламма в приват
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  эт не реклама эт мыл
<The_MEk__> dima1: а что именно ты искал в гугле?
<sharikoff> этореклама чистой воды
<skai> NoOova_away: не.тока пингвин.я смотрел бетмена всего недавно.так что пингвин - это круто:)а пингвин с ракетой на спине - это ваще киллерфича:)
<skai> sharikoff: а смешные они, правда?:)стоит только заметить за кем то недостаток - как каждый готов плакаться:)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  с какой ноги встал ?
<Weise> со средней
<sharikoff> skai: на разводи поновой.. иначе будут жертвы
<Over> с задней
<skai> sharikoff: среи мирного населения?:)
<sharikoff> Over: ?
<sharikoff> ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<dima1> The_MEk__:  как настроить и подключить  вроде все собрал вимакс сканирует находит йоту и комстар но не подключается  выдает ошибку
<skai> sharikoff: ты с книгами по аду разобрался?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  раз тут торчишь, подсказал бы по самбе.... и до мыла бы не дошло...
<The_MEk__> ну смотри логи ;)
<sharikoff> все есть в интернете
<skai> Lorgus: а без мыла через пм - уже некошерно?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, есть... верно... тока как там написали так не пашет
<sharikoff> сюда только конуретные ошибки с указанием логов
<sharikoff> *конкретные
<sharikoff> как захватить мир и поставьте все за меня здесь не канает
<sharikoff> @op
<skai> sharikoff: а "как своровать печеньку?" :)
<Lorgus> skai,  спросили мыл ... послал мыл... написали бы в приват... зашел бы в приват... мне пофик, лишь бы результат был... ... как челу удобнее
<sharikoff> @kick skai
<skai> sharikoff: и что это было?
<Over> это был кик, перевести?
<dima1> а как логи в чат  кидать?
<sharikoff> @kick Lorgus реклама и оффтоп
<skai> Over: а ты сможешь?мне на венгерский, пожалуйста:)
<skai> !paste | dima1
<ubuntuhelp> dima1: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> skai: емае
<sharikoff> ну будь ты умнее то
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ты себя сначало забань то за спертые скрипты.... (которые якобы для личного пользования)
<tW1N_> страсти да и только)
<Lorgus> лан... поперся на работу....
<Lorgus> чет с каналом седня не то
<tW1N_> давайте жить дружно))
<dima1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561303/ это wimaxsu
<olejka> Lorgus, почту глянешь потом
<olejka> Lorgus, Я выслал
<Lorgus> наверное ак у sharikoff  сперли и кто то другой тут сидит.... или к начальству без вазелина ходил
<Lorgus> olejka,  спс
<skai> @voice Lorgus
<sharikoff> Lorgus: щас уберу не беспокойся
<jillsmitt> dimm: как сядешь за домашний, проверь в инкскейп линейку, на линейке два треугольника показывают позицию курсора на листе
<antytoto> on *:TEXT:*antytoto*:#ubuntu-ru:{
<antytoto>   msg $chan Я здесь!
<antytoto> }
<skai> sharikoff: чувак, он ушел, он не услышал тебя
<antytoto> ,kby(
<jillsmitt> глюк заключается в том, dimm, что они оставляют следы
<mumeishi> Кто-нибудь знает, что с каналом творится?
<The_MEk__> mumeishi: а что с ним?
<mumeishi> ну как минимум выбрасывает постоянно, основной ник вон еще в онлайне и
<Over> Так, есть eth2, старого eth0 нету, как переинициализировать eth2 на eth0?
<skai> mumeishi: ну это проблемы настройки твоего клиента и сети
<The_MEk__> mumeishi: ну так может это что-то у твоего прова или у твоего компа
<The_MEk__> меня вон не выкидывает
<mumeishi> skai: как настроить клиент?)
<Weise> о, скай теперь простой смертный
<oxothuk> утра
<skai> mumeishi: залесть в настройки клиента марки "клиент" и настроить настроки в пункте "настройки"
<Lorgus> olejka, нету на почте ни там ни там
<mumeishi> The_MEk_: ну скорее у провайдера, они что-то глючат в последнее время
<mumeishi> skai: спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо. я за ская
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дак шариков сменил же вроде
<The_MEk__> mumeishi: ну если пров глючит, то с чего ты решил что что-то с каналом?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты в мир явление готовил
<olejka> logos, Сейчас отошлю еще на какашку =)
<Lorgus> =0))))))))))))))))))
<Lorgus> olejka,  давай.. а то ехать пора
<mumeishi> The_MEk_: просто видел кто-то тоже жаловася -_-
<olejka> Ушло
<oxothuk> какой посоветуете воип сервачок для локальной сети?
<Lorgus> olejka,  у тя почта глючит... все проверил нигде нет
<olejka> oxothuk, Asterisk однозначно =)
<sharikoff> oxothuk: есть варианты?
<olejka> Lorgus, нет, не глючит )
<total> всем привет
<oxothuk> мумбла, тимспик
<sharikoff> oxothuk: аа..
<sharikoff> ты про это...
<oxothuk> угу
<oxothuk> чтобы, значить, доту гамать в комфорте
<oxothuk> )
<The_MEk__> кстати тож интересно
<total> почему после установки дров от нвидиа (173.14) для geforce 5500
<The_MEk__> только ещё хотелось бы видеосвязь прикрутить
<total> виснет система
<oxothuk> ну с видео почему бы не скайп?
<jillsmitt> почему происходит рябь границ окон при перетаскивании при наличии проприетарных дров?
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, до вечера всем
<The_MEk__> скайп просит инет
<The_MEk__> и зависит от серверов скайпа
<skai> sharikoff: а ты думал что воип будет у него астериском?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk, XMPP
<mumeishi> кто-нибудб пользовал ubuntu netbook edition?
<inkvizitor68sl> ставьте жаббер сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> и pidgin/Psi+
<inkvizitor68sl> и фпиред
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, ушел
<olejka> mumeishi, юзал
<mumeishi> +olejka: так лучше его ставить или пройтую убунту, у меня нетбук
<mumeishi> ?
<total> после установки дров от нвидиа на 1010  все тормозит и долго грузится, хотя в предыдуших версиях этого не было
<total> что делать?
<Lorgus> olejka,  через самбу не получилось... получилось через проводник (общий доступ) ... ну хоть так
<olejka> logos, А что за система у тебя 7
<The_MEk__> mumeishi: интерфейс для нетбука там конечно поудобнее (хотя кому как), а вот тормознутости поболее
<[NiCloAy]> всем привет :)
<olejka> mumeishi, работает одинаково, но натбуке интерфейс заточен под мелкий экран
<sharikoff> ку
<dima1> почему  wimaxll_msg_write: generic netlink ack failed: -110 кто ни буть подскает?
<olejka> mumeishi, Типа если ты будешь запускать на нетбуке ограниченный ряд программ, то удобнее netbook ремукс
<olejka> А ваще хочу ругаться на убунту =)
<olejka> ладно, отойду, скоро буду
<mumeishi> +olejka, спасибо) просто я не думаю, что там будет ограниченный набор программ, лично для меня это основной компьютер, большим не пользуюсь
<mumeishi> Спасибо, всем, пока
<olejka> mumeishi, ты не понял, ну ладно =)
<|rapidsp|> dima1: ну загони строчку в гугль
 * Weise 
<Nebulosa> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nebulosa, Fail!
<Lorgus> все.... всем всего  и пАкА
<Lorgus> ....................
<dima1> не нашел
<dimm> какими sip звонилками пользуетесь?
<Nebulosa> nimbuzz skype
<Nebulosa> fring
<Nebulosa> так бы настроил Ekiga да только не шарю :(
 * Weise 
 * Weise сейчас слушает Track 6
<Weise> ы
<Weise> я сделал
<yurror> главное все бросились гуглить Track\ 6.mp3
<Weise> да, найдут каждый свое
<Weise> :)
 * yurror слушает Unknown Artist - Track 6 и всем рекомендует
 * Weise сейчас слушает Slipknot - I Am Hated (0)
 * Weise сейчас слушает www.myzuka.ru_4._Apocalyptica_-_A_Decade_of_Reinventing_the_Cello_[CD_2]_-_Hope_Vol.2_Feat._Matze_Sayer (0)
<Weise> о как
<Weise> можно спамить
<Weise> :)
 * Weise сейчас слушает Психея - В Лицо (0)
 * Weise сейчас слушает Психея - В Лицо (0)
<Weise> хм
<Weise> герцы непоказывает
 * Weise сейчас слушает «Психея - В Лицо»
<Weise> все:) лебедев одобрит
<XuMuK> ядро новое вышло...
<XuMuK> всем обновляцо
<skai> XuMuK: бойан же:)в толксах обсудили давно:)
<XuMuK> да?)
<skai> XuMuK: ага.утрецом еще
<XuMuK> надо в фаворитс их добавить чтоле...
<|rapidsp|> кто рано встает, тот ядро обсуждает
<skai> XuMuK: что гораздо лучше - наконец теория лжи вышла 9-11 серии в переводе новы
<XuMuK> skai: у меня 8я последняя... где говоришь она появилась?
<XuMuK> :)
<XuMuK> они*
<oxothuk> лучше смотрите mistfits
<oxothuk> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3238405
<skai> http://rutor.org/torrent/91992/teorija-lzhi_lie-to-me-03x09-11-2011-web-dl
<skai> XuMuK: качайте товарищ:)
<oxothuk> и гамайте второй deadspace
<skai> oxothuk: геймерство - зло
<oxothuk> зло дрочить на десятилетних девочек
<oxothuk> а геймерство - это релакс)
<paul11> :)))
<oxothuk> тем пачее второй дедспейс доставил
<skai> oxothuk: можешь оправдываться как хочешь, злой геймер:)
<oxothuk> )
<oxothuk> ты еще скажи что херосы третьи зло
<skai> ессесно
<skai> !gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> Не показывайте нам низкий уровень культурного развития, коверкая названия программ и сервисов. Уважайте своих собеседников.
<oxothuk> *ты еще скажи, что Heroes of Might and Magic III: The Shadow of Death pkj
<oxothuk> *зло
<skai> естественно зло.клинок армагеддона круче:)
<oxothuk> ммм
<oxothuk> цук)
<skai> а компания интересней в пятых героях:)
<skai> мммм...хочу в пятых погамать
<oxothuk> ррр, четвертые так наломали
<skai> четвертые - это не герои
<oxothuk> что адекватно кроме третьих ничего так ине воспринял =(
<oxothuk> вторая дюна
<oxothuk> ших
<oxothuk> *шик
<skai> пятые герои тру:)
<paul11> вторая дюна - да. а какая музыка
<XuMuK> skai: спасибо, я чо то завтыкал)
 * SergeyIT всегда думал, что геймеры общаются на канале #6, или у них увольнительная...
<skai> SergeyIT: а ты знаешь, что индюк тоже думал?:)
<SergeyIT> и не только индюк ;)
<oxothuk> когда я увидел как взлетает в заставке звездолет во второй дюне, я думал, что игровая графика достигла своего апогея
<oxothuk> кстате, а что там с wine'ом?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, вот когда увидишь как взлетает твой комп - это будет апогей
<oxothuk> не думаю)
 * SergeyIT прервал флейм про игрушки :)
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT злой дядька! Хоть кто то оживлял канал))
<olejka> oxothuk, ты в ds2 играешь ? =)
<oxothuk> olejka: да
<olejka> oxothuk, ты не помнишь, 1 часть на дх11 было ?
<oxothuk> помоему нет
<oxothuk> на 10
<olejka> oxothuk, А то че то больно быстро 2я часть работатет...
<oxothuk> о де
<oxothuk> о да
<oxothuk> я все мечтаю о нормальном эуляторе второй сони
<oxothuk> чтобы не только третий теккен гамать, а еще и пятый)
<skrishi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, Понг понг понг...
<olejka> oxothuk, ты сейчас в убунте?
<oxothuk> да
<oxothuk> на работе убунтячок
<oxothuk> подумывал о генте
<oxothuk> но не дают времени
<olejka> oxothuk, раздражают шрифты в броезере... ты с настройками по умолчанию работаешь ?
<oxothuk> я не работаю с настройками по умолчанию
<olejka> oxothuk, что менял ?
<oxothuk> хз
<oxothuk> все)
<oxothuk> в первую очередь обоину сменил
<oxothuk> хД
<oxothuk> сила линуха вообще и убунтяка в частности это  возможности полного запила под себя
<oxothuk> ибо ось для человеков а не человек для оси
<olejka> обоина фигня меня шрифты бесят
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, чего под себя?
<oxothuk> всего под себя
<oxothuk> как мобильный телефон
<oxothuk> точнее как sx1
<oxothuk> ышуьуты
<oxothuk> siemens
<oxothuk> ыот где костомизация на 100%
<oxothuk> ну или почти на сто
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<oxothuk> !вудуеу
<oxothuk> !delete
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='delete'
<dimm> подскажите как отключить уведомления от программ ?
<olejka> oxothuk, Какие шрифты у тебя стоят, виндовые, или что то другое?
<oxothuk> я думаю нужно снять галочку с пункта меню "включить уведомления от программ"
<oxothuk> я юзаю sans
<dimm> oxothuk, а де такой пункт ? )
<oxothuk>  dimm:  ну, в первую очередь это зависит от того какая у тебя операционная система. Если убунту, то какой именно оконный менеджер.
<olejka> oxothuk,  С самой убунтой проблем нет, мне ненравятся шрифты в ФФ
<dimm> oxothuk, kwin (kubuntu)
<oxothuk> olejka:  я пользую хром
<sharikoff> skai: как обстановка? =)
<skai> sharikoff: тишь, да гладь, ваше благородье:)
<oxothuk> dimm: уведомления а-ля "в трее"?
<sharikoff> skai: =) да ладно тебе..
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, не верь ему ;)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> @deop
<skai> вот напишите кто нить fb2 editor под линуху:)
<skai> у вас 20 секунд
<skai> или я поставлю винцо
<skai> все.вы опоздали
<sharikoff> онлайн юзай
<oxothuk> не смей угрожать отцу!
<skai> sharikoff: какой онлайн?
<sharikoff> даже фотошоп онлайн есть
<dimm> oxothuk,  где искать ?
<AndreX> скоро наверно онлайн оси появятся 0_о
<XuMuK> уже давно есть
<oxothuk> dimm: я думаю в "система -> параметры"
<father> кто тут мне угрожал?
<oxothuk> =)
<oxothuk> батя
<oxothuk> это было по незнанке)
<dimm> oxothuk, вижу, спасибо
<oxothuk> dimm: ;-)
<Aselicon> re
<AndreX> ку
<Aselicon> я тут вчера завершил какойто процесс, у меня пропали внизу переключалка столов и "свернуть все окна". еще когда сворачиваю - окно просто исчезает
<oxothuk> панельку поднастроить попробуй
<dimm> oxothuk, оперативы 512 метров, хоть и ддр, работать не возможно
<AndreX> ддр-1?
<olejka> только на этом канале можно найти людей сидящих на монструозной древности железе =-)
<oxothuk> dimm: я бы тебе посоветовал отказаться от иксов
<oxothuk> или поглядеть в сторону xfce
<father> olejka: ты выдимо в irl давно не был:)
<oxothuk> либо же fluxbox-a и иже с ними
<oxothuk> а старое железо это же цинус
<oxothuk> дома еще спектрум паяный-перепаяный
<olejka> парни, вам надо в строительство идти, дома конструировать
<oxothuk> а кто сказал что мы не строим
<SergeyIT> гастарбайтеры?
<oxothuk> обизаес, насяльникашамэ
<ViruSkin> уахаха ))
<olejka> =)
<oxothuk> а работать физически, камрады, просто необходимо
<oxothuk> или спорт какой-никакой
<oxothuk> ибо от сидячей работы
<oxothuk> всякие гемморои
<Nebulosa> прав
<jillsmitt> как сюда деревенского физрука занесло?
<Nebulosa> скалиозы еще
<oxothuk> деревенский физрук водку жрет по пять раз на день
<oxothuk> и живет лет до восьмидесяти
<oxothuk> климат опять же
<oxothuk> а бравые одмины к сорока в очередь к "жопного дела мастерам"
<olejka> oxothuk, Что ж ты здесь делешь, охотник ? =)
<oxothuk> вяжу свитер, ращщу бороду)
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, в очереди к мастеру сидишь?
<ViruSkin> кстате, убунту до какой версии дошёл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.10 вроде как релиз крайний
<|rapidsp|> до актуальной
<ViruSkin> а 11 ешё нету?
<ViruSkin> я чо та краём уха слышал что 11 вышел
<ViruSkin> вот думаю, не приснилось ли это мне )
<SergeyIT> ViruSkin, не слушай бабок на скамейке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 11.04 = апрель 2011 год
<ViruSkin> да бабки не совсем о убунту грили, сейчас актуальная тема планшетные пк
<ViruSkin> а понятна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пальцепад что ли?
<ViruSkin> пальцетык
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опоздали они с пальцетыком, тем более мультитач. это в 90-х у нас модно было "козу" корчить
<oxothuk> SergeyIT: в том и дело, что как то не охота там оказаться
<Aselicon> а кто пользовался "charles"? у меня она на брейкпоинте какбы крашится..
<Aselicon> порт занимает, а в процессах я её не вижу.. лечу перезагрузкой
<Aselicon> или может её можно прикрутить не к фф а к хрому?
<ethamine> А почему никто ничего не спрашивает?
<angelsaint> ethamine: ты разбираешь в конфигурировании cisco?
<SergeyIT> у всех все работает )
<ethamine> Неа, я совсем новичок, ещё даже руководство для нубов с офф сайта не дочитал :)
<SergeyIT> иди читать ( всё равно пошлют) )
<ethamine> Ну я читаю, читаю) Но у меня возник вопрос про разбивку харда)
<SergeyIT> молотком?
<ethamine> :)
<ethamine> утилита, которая при установке убунту идёт не умеет чтоль расширенные разделы создавать?
<oxothuk> расширеные за предел физической емкости накопителя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> умеет
<ethamine> Хм. В руководстве говорилось, что максимум может быть 4 раздела..амм.. первичных, что ли
<Aselicon> у меня чарльс не работает, но никто не знает что с ним сделать чтоб он работал))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть такая буква
<ethamine> Никто не ставил асусовский экспресс-гейт и бут бустер?) На форуме еее рс почитал, там ничего нет
<skai> ребят.есть открытые сырцы одной утилитки
<skai> кто может портировать ее под линь?
<skai> вроде на плюсах написана
<[koshka]> день
<oxothuk> да
<skrishi> привет
<yurror> кто откроет секрет почему у меня +v на канале?
<skai> вебклиент
<|rapidsp|> тогда это перестанет быть секретом
<yurror> оригинально...
<SergeyIT> skai, а что, линуксовых вебклиентов не хватает?
<flame^^^> кто-нибудь факс сервер делал или автоответчик?
<skai> SergeyIT: смисли?
<SergeyIT> skai, извини, не понял, я думал это сорсы проги вебклиента  (
<SergeyIT> skai, чего за прога?
<skai> SergeyIT: fb editor
<SergeyIT> skai, fb - это что?
<tW1N> парни помогите с выбором определиться.. короче работаю помощником админа в большом комплексе отдыха под москвой с зп 9 оклад плюс различные премии ну по разному бывает и 100 процентов так вот сам вопрос в чем стоит ли уходить с этой фирмы в банк на дол
<tW1N> жность администратора с зп 14 оклад плюс премии разные тоже
<tW1N> а?
<|rapidsp|> это в какой валюте?
<tW1N> рублей
<tW1N> )))
<skai> это в каком богом забытом банке такие зп?
<tW1N> россельхоз банк
<SergeyIT> за кадом
<|rapidsp|> наверн очень сильно под москвой....
<tW1N> даа 2 часа от москвыф
<|rapidsp|> в районе воронежа :)
<skai> в районе крайнего севера
<skai> в тундре
<skai> большой комплекс отдыха - избушка лесника
<tW1N> но там больше работы и все такое и требуют некоторые вещи которых пока не знаю
<|rapidsp|> )))
<tW1N> да хватит вам угарть!
<tW1N> комплекс большой серьезно)))
<tW1N> а банк тока открылся филиал
<skai> избушка с погребом?
<tW1N> нет без погреба
<skai> ну тогда это не серьезно большой комплекс
<tW1N> избушек 8 штук по 4 этажа плюс больница
<tW1N> и еще церковь есть вот
<|rapidsp|> иди в банк, но из избушки не увольняйся
<tW1N> ахахах
<|rapidsp|> будет 23
<tW1N> как это так
<|rapidsp|> как-как... а придумай! ты же инженер!
<tW1N> ((
<tW1N> спасибо за советы! очень пригодились ага
<tW1N> |rapidsp| а ты сам где работаешь?
<AndreX> tW1N: иди в банк может чему новому научат )
<tW1N> хм..)
<chronic> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff>  chronic это неприлично
<chronic> О.о?
<sharikoff> -chronic- CLIENTINFO
<sharikoff> =)
<AndreX> chronic: совсем yt [jhj!
<AndreX> упс
<chronic> А, я даже как-то не понял что это делает :) Поставил вот qutIM, а кнопочки всякие нажимаю
<sharikoff> хочешь спросить на чем я сижу -спроси я те и так отвечу
<tW1N> на чем же ты сидишь?
<chronic> :D
<sharikoff> на лавочке
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохоххоооо
<tW1N> серьезно? x chat
<Offoffoff> я сижу и упорот Ubuntu!
<chronic> sharikoff: я не хотел смотреть твой клиентинфо, у меня кнопка тут рядом с названием канала, я нажал, чтобы посмотреть что будет, странно же, клиентинфо около канала, а каким образом выделился ты я даже не понима до сих пор))
<sharikoff> знаешь главное правило ракетчика?
<chronic> Мне даже ничего не написалось, подумал, что она не работает
<AndreX> и мой тоже нехотел смотреть?
<sharikoff> не знаешь какая кнопка - не нажимай
<tW1N> я его теперь знаю
<chronic> Ну я-то не ракетчик))
<chronic> AndreX: Я и твой посомтрел? О.о
<sharikoff> тут все ракетчики
<chronic> Ну ок, учту
<AndreX> кто валинок на кнопку бросил!
<sharikoff> кто пульт протирал?
<AndreX> chronic <-- он
<chronic> :D
<|rapidsp|> tW1N: в москве
<tW1N> -|rapidsp|-  класс
<|rapidsp|> я гастарбайтер :)
<oxothuk> !
<oxothuk> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, все мы теперь гастарбайтеры...
<skai>  о.у кого есть венда?
<skai> хоть в виртуалке
<skai> и только не надо врать мне, что ни у кого нет
<tW1N> у меня второй системой на нетбуке стоит 7 и на виртулке хh
<SergeyIT> на работе нету... ДОС подойдет?
<tW1N> [h.if
<AndreX> у меня на втором винте пылицо )
<SergeyIT> диска с вин2000 бета в столе - подойдет?
<skai> вот сращу нашлись:)мне надо чтобы ктото рар архив распаковал в винде, и запаковал в лине.и передал обратнол
<skai> а то кодировки кривые тама
<skai> ну кто не испугается?
<AndreX> смотря сколя весит
<skai> 12 метров
<skai> страшно?
<SergeyIT> а в вайн нельзя?
<AndreX> выкладывай
<skai> http://rghost.ru/4175675
<|rapidsp|> skai: я на венде :)
<skai> |rapidsp|: задача описана выше
<AndreX> skai: в чём запаковать ?
<AndreX> rar tar
<skai> тар гз
<skai> можно тар хз
<skai> у него сжатие лучше
<skai> но гз хватит
<AndreX> уг
<Buben> skai: tar не сжимает
<skai> Buben: а про сжатие тара гзипом или иксзипом ты не слышал?
<skai> Buben: понимаю, ты выпендрился знанием.теперь обрати внимание на всю фразу
<Buben> skai: ну так сжимает то не tar а zip или bzip
<skai> а кто говорил про сжатие тара?
<|rapidsp|> skai: там регицца чтоли нада?
<skai> я про сжатие хз или гз на тар
<skai> |rapidsp|: где?
<|rapidsp|> на обменнике
<|rapidsp|> skai: вот папробуй http://ubuntuone.com/p/bHN/
<skai> |rapidsp|: ты чем его сжимал?
<skai> или оно через убунтуван так пердалось
<skai> на ргост выложи и все
<skai> rghost.ru
<Nebulosa> ыыы прикольно, а на убунту ван сколько гб дают?
<skai> Nebulosa: всего 2
<AndreX> skai: http://rghost.ru/4176048
<AndreX> похудел файлик )
<|rapidsp|> в ргост у меня чет аплоадить не хочет :)
<skai> энд прайс из виннинг...... AndreX :)
<skai> сенкью:)
<AndreX> угу
<|rapidsp|> теперь у меня буит что в самолете почитать :)
<razor96> народ... библиотеку libole32 где взять можно?
<Khmer_> Привет всем. Нужно в xampp переключить с php5 на php4 . Версия 1.6.8. В релизноутах сказано что в комплекте обе версии php
<Khmer_> Собственно вопрос в том, как переключить?
<AndreX> razor96: .dll ?
<razor96> AndreX: ну наверное нет, если для убунты)
<AndreX> razor96: ясно
<Nebulosa> razor96: в репах
<AndreX> libole-storage-lite-perl
<Nebulosa> Khmer_: качаешь php4 конфиг апача переписываешь и всё
<razor96> AndreX: спасибо
<Khmer_> Nebulosa: Спасиб, но все оказалось проще. Сейчас уже нашел наконецто как
<Nebulosa> ксамп в линуксе лишняя сущность..
<Buben> Как кодировку в empathy поменять?
<dmitrix> Здрасти! подскажите где можно посмотреть как с
<dmitrix> делать шифрование после установки ubuntu для пользователя
<dmitrix> есть кто онлайн?
<chelaxe> dmitrix: гугль
<dmitrix> google
<dmitrix> ubuntu шифровать после установки
<dmitrix> не помогает
<AndreX> TrueCrypt тебе в руки
<dmitrix> эта та утилита которая при установке устанавливается если выбрать шифрование по умолчанию?
<chelaxe> !TrueCrypt
<ubuntuhelp> Шифрование с помощью truecrypt. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%88%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%81_truecrypt и на анг. :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<chelaxe> читай
<dmitrix> не совсем то что искал, но попробую
 * AndreX думает поставить irc сервер на роутер )
<SergeyIT> AndreX, интересная мысль
<smilethebest> всем привет
<smilethebest> я опять с вопросами по tightvnc
<sharikoff> ку
<smilethebest> как привязать сервер tightvnc с одному и тому же порту, и как привязать сервер tightvnc к рабочему столу который уже активен? к примеру захожу локально, еду на работу хочу с работы продолжить работу в этом же рабочем столе и наоборот
 * skai думает поставить на роутер кактус
 * [koshka] помацала skai
 * skai пошел мытся
<sharikoff> smilethebest: http://fexclub.su/t55569.html
<sharikoff> кури
<sharikoff> на предмет сохранения сессии
 * skai и нет, это не связано с кошкой
 * AndreX думает поставить на кактус кота
 * Eugine думает просто поставить на кактус
 * sharikoff думает положить на кактус.. и на кота..
<Eugine> не, на кактус ложить не надо
<Eugine> ибо будет больно
<AndreX> )
<Eugine> да и коту врядле понравится
<smilethebest> sharikoff: значит twightvnc не умеет сессию сохранять? надо ставить freenx ... но freenx не умеет передавать файлы ...
<sharikoff> емае... тебе управлять или файлы передавать? =)
<sharikoff> http://fukung.net/v/8100/223edc5d6df76ec347a8215fd152880d.jpg
<sharikoff> =)
<smilethebest> и то и другое в одном :)
<smilethebest> удобства ради решил заморочится)
<smilethebest> типа радмил для линукса но от которого надо только сохранение сессии и передача файлов )
<chronic> Ребят, не подскажите, в гноме и правда индикатор заряда батареи глючный?
<sharikoff> teamviever
<sharikoff> даже чат есть
<smilethebest> sharikoff: блин ну хоть убейте не нравится мне этот тим вьюер... но видимо других вариантов нет... (((
 * sharikoff юзает ssh -X если чо и не парицца
<sharikoff> и scp
<smilethebest> scp?
<|rapidsp|> scp
<sharikoff> scp
<smilethebest> )
<sharikoff> иногда scp -r
<sharikoff> =))
<chronic> @_@
<smilethebest> ну тогда уж ... тим вьюер...
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> тогда уж да
<smilethebest> придётся к нему привыкать )
<SergeyIT> chronic, не жаловался...
<chronic> SergeyIT, читал просто, что он глючный, но как это проверить без понятия) Ещё читал, что заряд батареи li-on лучше не доводить до <10%, вот и заинтересовался
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :P
<SergeyIT> chronic, я не читал, просто пользуюсь, <10% еще не доводил. Полный заряд определяет нормально.
<SergeyIT> [koshka];-)
<MNBV> Как зайти подсвоей учеткой из другово клиента?
<chronic> MNBV: в irc?
<MNBV> да
<|rapidsp|> также как и не из другого
<ceval> бб
<MNBV> пишит ник занят )
<[koshka]> так отсюда выйди
<SergeyIT> MNBV, кроме пиджина клиентов нет
<chronic> А ты с паролем вводишь?
<[koshka]> ты же тут пож этим ником
<MNBV> нет
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: как это? а вичат? о_О
<MNBV> нет
<|rapidsp|> MNBV: /nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<chronic> [koshka]: Он шутит, по-моему)
<SergeyIT> [koshka] а что это ?
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: ай ай ) Серега,Серега )
<[koshka]> пиджин фу
<[koshka]> а вичат хорошо)
<SergeyIT> [koshka] не фырчи!
<chronic> а кто под каким клиентом в аське сидит?
<chronic> ме пиджин и копете как-то не понравились для этих дел
<ViruSkin> qip infium )
<chronic> под вайном?))
<MNBV> |rapidsp|: у меня такой команды нет))
<[koshka]> qutim
<[koshka]> но так себе )
<[koshka]> ну в общем не очень мне он нравится
<ViruSkin> chronic: под windows xp )
<chronic> [koshka]: я под этим же. и здесь с него
<razor96> я под пиджином раньше был, но у него с кодировкой проблемы бывают, так что qutim
<|rapidsp|> лучше копыта тока kopete
<SergeyIT> qutim багливый
<[koshka]> chronic: не, я в ирц через weechat
<SergeyIT> razor96, с кодировками проблем нет
<chronic> ух, а хотелось бы, чтобы в одном клиенте всё всё и всё нравилось бы) а чем qutim багливый?
<SergeyIT> chronic, а неделю назад прямо здесь в нем баг нашли )
<Buben> ÅÐÔ
<|rapidsp|> *шепотом* кутим в ирц не умеет стрелку вверх....
<chronic> и правда что :D
<korvin> *шепотом* наверное он умеет Ctrl+Up
<chronic> хотя стоп
<chronic> умет он стрелку вверх
<|rapidsp|> вчера не умел :)
<korvin> но кутим -- уг, да
<chronic> если активно не поле ввода, а окошко текста
<korvin> chronic, но это тупизм же
<|rapidsp|> оно может и не сильно нужно, но почему то раздражает :)
<SergeyIT> chronic, а зайди на канал /join #qt-ru
<korvin> SergeyIT, тамошние зомби ожили? o_O'
<Buben> Кто нибудь гном3 ставил себе?
<SergeyIT> проверка на баг )
<SergeyIT> chronic, зашел
<chronic> SergeyIT: какой баг?
<chronic> SergeyIT: если это вопрос, то да. зашел
<|rapidsp|> а теперь выйди )))
<SergeyIT> chronic, не сработало, а то здесь человека вышибало при заходе на 2 канала
<Buben> плохой клиент
<SergeyIT> chronic, значит версии кутима разные
<|rapidsp|> кутим для винды как icq неплох
<chronic> он на инфиум похож)
<|rapidsp|> скорее на куип 2005
<chronic> ну или так)
<|rapidsp|> так похоже с тем и делался
<smilethebest> если в rc.local прописать строку
<smilethebest> teamviewer
<smilethebest> он будет автоматом призагрузке системы грузится до локального входа? не хочу чтобы на рабочем столе мешался хочу сделать сервисом его... вопрос как?
<inkvizitor68sl> ента
<inkvizitor68sl> а где дефолтная обоина лежит?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне бы её пропатчить слегка хД
<SergeyIT>  inkvizitor68sl, убери обоину и патчить ничего не надо
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<inkvizitor68sl> мне расположить на обоине кое чего надо)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дефолтная чего?
<aurodionov> всем привет
<SergeyIT>  inkvizitor68sl, черный экран отлично смотрится )
<inkvizitor68sl> да машу ж)
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, сам найду
<skai> /usr/share/backgrounds/
<skai> енто в бубунте
<skai> но хз где те надо
<aurodionov> на черном экране неудобно черные кнопки нажимать
<SergeyIT> aurodionov, а зачем кнопки на экране?
<aurodionov> SergeyIT, да я так к слову
<aurodionov> ктонибудь еклипс для арм настраивал под 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> от блин
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего не получилось(
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че так?
<skai> удачник
<aurodionov> inkvizitor68sl, а что хотел то сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> да расписание на обои швырнуть
<inkvizitor68sl> гимпом пользоваться не умею ХД
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: удачник.даж я умею
<aurodionov> так просто картинку отредакти потом на обои её
<skai> а коньками слабо было?
 * [koshka] пощупала skai
<korvin> [koshka], мягкий?
<skai> [koshka]: мягкий?
<inkvizitor68sl> коньками в лом
<korvin> skai, боян =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, как мне растянуть вставляемое?
<[koshka]> skai: ;) нормальный
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: расширь на слой?
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> там же слои есть
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> ну правда
<inkvizitor68sl> как растянуть то, что я вставил) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да чтоп
<inkvizitor68sl> эээээй!
<inkvizitor68sl> хелп ми!!
<inkvizitor68sl> сча хайлайтить всех начну!
<hobagos> вопрос часа, можно ли подключить второй монитор
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<hobagos> без перезапуска иксов
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, тут?
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: вот так вот, да ?
<[koshka]> ты всем помогаешь
<[koshka]> а тебе ни кто не хочет
<inkvizitor68sl> вот вот
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тут
<[koshka]> вот Скай хороший. Он поможет)))
<skrishi> =0)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че те надо?:)
<skrishi> растянуть ему нада )
<skai> эммм.шведский удлинитель от остина пауэрса заказать на ибее?:)
<skrishi> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, можешь мне на дефолтную обоины скинуть 4 скрина отдельными слоями в нормальном размере и режим умножение ?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/116153/fee1113d вот так получается, но покрупнее надо)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: могу многое.я не знаю правда как это называется:)но если скажешь, что должно получится в итоге - сделаю:)я в гимпе оформление для локального трекера рисовал:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, есть 4 скрина
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/116123/89c920f2 вот один из них
<inkvizitor68sl> надо, чтобы получилось такое  - http://itmages.ru/image/view/116153/fee1113d
<inkvizitor68sl> но в нормальном размере >_<
<skai> кароч на обоинку красиво налепить расписание, чтобы видно было?контрастно?или более тенью?
<skai> и обязательно дефолт?
<skai> http://www.tux-planet.fr/wallpapers/?pxs=96 тут такие обоинки красивые
<skrishi> скажи дефолт, а то в ромашку и коников сделает )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, пофигу как )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, могу скинуть исходник расписания в .doc
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в общем через 3 минуты гимп поставится - и смогу
<inkvizitor68sl> или эти скрины
<skai> ну если не скинешь - я те свое налеплю:))
<Nebulosa> skai: школота?
<skai> и то и то кинь
<skai> Nebulosa: где?
<Nebulosa> skai: ну расписание..
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, http://ge.tt/7XnRjIt ЭИЭ-411
<skai> Nebulosa: мсьё.ви конечно можете и не знать, но у студентов тоже расписание:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, ага, школота 4го курса МГУ ПС
<Nebulosa> всё равно школота! :)
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже говорил, что с этого месяца у меня зарплата 37500 ?
<skai> Nebulosa: мсьё.ведите себя прилично. это слово считается некультурным
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: да.когда пинусом с дмаем мерился:)
<Nebulosa> skai: я просто думал что вы старше, ну ок
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: фигасе )
<skrishi> красненькое наверное лучше убрать )
<skai> Nebulosa: не.старые добрые почти 22
<Nebulosa> skai: мой любимый возраст!
<skrishi> блин, мне бы столько платили ..эх
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, это не тут было )
<skai> для жегтвопгиношений?:0
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, 20
<inkvizitor68sl> 20 there*
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык все равно ж говорил
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну этим то не говорил Д
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: 37500 это круто, но 50000 круче)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, ещё полгодика и...
<inkvizitor68sl> год назад я 8 получал
<skrishi> ну понеслась
<Nebulosa> а всё почему? да Линукс же, ребята!
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой
<Nebulosa> мотайте на ус!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: разрешение какое делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> 27500 = саппорт хостинга, 5к = администрирование пары серверов (платежная система), 5к = оффис с убунтой (4 компа)
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: у умпутуна видел фотку top сервачка?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну у меня вообще 1366х768
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, мм?
<Nebulosa> я прям ходил потом сам не свой..
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: давай исходник в док.подчеркивание доставляет очень:)
<skai> хотяяя
<skai> не
<skai> нах
<skai> вырезать то мона 1 действием:)
<skai> чорд
<skai> @voice skai
<Nebulosa> http://twitpic.com/3vkp61 во
<skrishi> =))))
<[koshka]> какой сознательный то...
<skrishi> ага )
<[koshka]> skai: ты прям меня поражаешь с каждым днем
<skrishi> он просто выделил себя, что бы было удобнее кикнуть )
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: глядишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, там есть исходник в док
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, всего лишь?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пофиг.выделить по цвету и вырезать красное - дело двух кликов
<Nebulosa> я таких цифр не видел..
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: те все четыре на одну обою?
<inkvizitor68sl> я KVM тестил, 48 ядер виртуалке "подарил"
<skai> в каком порядке?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да, только в шахматном
<Nebulosa> особенно оперативки
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин...
<inkvizitor68sl> понедельник, среда, четверг, пятница)
<inkvizitor68sl> они там по порядку отскринены
<skai> чтобы и тут порядок видно было короче
<korvin> а вторник где?
<Nebulosa> korvin: выходной
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, http://itmages.ru/image/view/116168/8019b06d а чего такого в этих цифрах?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чорт
<inkvizitor68sl> там на нолик больше, действительное
<Nebulosa> предвкушаю..
<Nebulosa> не, там 128 ГБ оперативки
<Nebulosa> лаптоп с 8-ю ядрами??
<Nebulosa> о, а че за стрелочка такая модная?
<Nebulosa> сверху
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, скриншотилка
<Nebulosa> название встудию
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/bin/screenshooter
<inkvizitor68sl> scrot -e 'cp $f /home/inky/home_media/shots/$f && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -i -sel clip
<Nebulosa> а как стрелочка работает?.. просто нажимаешь?
<Nebulosa> я то думал надо ее на нужное окно навести..
<Artouiros> День добрый. Решил поставить виндосовские шрифты, проследовал по иснтурции http://ubuntologia.ru/gnome-windows-fonts , выполнил описанную там команду. Перезапустил сеанс, вместо шрифтов кракозябры. Заюзал команду удаления, описанную тамже. Но в файрфоксе текст не показÑ
<Artouiros> PS: Linux Mint, вроде совместив с убунту полностью, на обычной убунте вытворял тоже самое, и не было никогда такого результата.
<Artouiros> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2872/24676449.png
<[koshka]> artus: ня ня ня!
<artus> [koshka], ня)
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: кыскыскыс..
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, просто нажимаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> и она запускает скрипт выше
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: тогда понял, ничего интересного, но забавно, да
<inkvizitor68sl> ХД
<Nebulosa> Artouiros: так что спросить то хотел?
<Nebulosa> кто украл все буквы?
<Artouiros> я хотел спросить, как вернуть текст в файрфоксе
<Artouiros> появилось после использование команды с сайта http://ubuntologia.ru/gnome-windows-fonts
<Nebulosa> Artouiros: а вот нечего с микрософтом дел иметь..
<Nebulosa> смотри какие шрифты использует браузер
<Artouiros> в настройках браузера выставил стандартные линусовские шрифты, все-равно не помогает
<skrishi> фф отдельно выставить нужно
<skrishi> Artouiros: в фаерфоксе отдельно руками выстави.. там же написано в мануале.. в разделе как руками выставлять
<Artouiros> skrishi: выставил руками шрифты, но текст то все-равно не покзаывается
<Nebulosa> skrishi: пункт первый, найдите ваши руки. если они не на плечах, сразу переходите к пункту "если ничего не получилось"
<skrishi> Nebulosa: думаю нужно циклить на первом пункте до полного нахождения )
<Nebulosa> ты жесток
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну как там? \
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: гадаю каким размером их выложить:)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> максемальным хД
<inkvizitor68sl> ты панельки то учел?
<skai> сча я те проект кину в формате гимпа.глянешь че поменять:)
<uzer_> привет  всем. вопрос.  User defined dir for scripts:
<uzer_> /media/data/blender_scripts/  это где?
<uzer_> собственно смущает /media
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Мужики, почему может быть такое, что ноут с убунтой где-то раз в двое суток приходится ребутать, а иначе всё начинает тормозить?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я те скину в формате гимпа, а там уж сам расставишь:)
<chelaxe> скай
<inkvizitor68sl> аха
<Ivan_the_Terribl> директория  /media - туда монтируются внешние харды например
<inkvizitor68sl> только покрупнее сделать не забудь)
<uzer_> угу.получается что юзерская директория должна находиться на монтируемом  диске?о_О
<chelaxe> монтировать через фстаб) наверное тогда выйдет)
<uzer_> при том что путь   Default "bpydata/" data dir for scripts:
<uzer_> /home/domino/.blender/scripts/bpydata вполне существует. оба пути копипаст с мануала к этом блин скрипту
<uzer_> ну с /home все понятно
<yurau> какой редактор php работает с cp1251 кодировкой?
<uzer_> а с медиа мутно и никаких комментов там
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: да ты сам сможешь изменить размер если понадобится:)там слои дополнительные по размеру куска расписания:)жи скейл и делай как надо:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: могу кинуть без фона в размере 1366*768
<skai> и фон сам вставишь:)каку нра картинку:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ээээ
<inkvizitor68sl> а где жать scale то?
<inkvizitor68sl> в этом и проблема)))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: разрешение у сканов кстати маленькое:)у скринов всмысле:)растягиваются некрасиво:)
<skai> 4 ряд первая слева в левом окне иснтрументов
<skai> скейл
<inkvizitor68sl> ><
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: shift+t
<skai> во
<skai> инструмент скейл
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> тыкаш в слой
<inkvizitor68sl> счааа
<skai> главное чтобы он был по размеру изобрадения
<skai> и растяяяяягиваш:)
<skai> а я пока расписание текстовое качаю
<skai> скрины растягиваются очень некошерно
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок
<[amph]> Хм, поставил я weechat через терминал командой sudo apt-get install weechat, но в списке приложений его нет, почему?)
<artus> weechat-curses
<artus> в терминал командуй
<[amph]> ого)
<[amph]> спасибо)
<[amph]> а вичат ничего так)
<artus> ато )
<[amph]> а пиджин не умеет что ли оказывать контакты без групп? О.о
<[amph]> показывать*
<[amph]> помнится мне, что когда-то умел, а сейчас не могу найти где это изменить
<cr> Приветствую1
<cr> друзья, внимание вопрос... как вырубить службы из автозапуска при помощи консоли. или какие есть GUI для таких случаев. дистрибутив Linux Mint 9 Lxde
<artus> cr, sudo apt-get install bum
<artus> графический редактор уровней запуска
<cr> спс... попробую выкосить лишнее =)
<[amph]> Ребяяятууушкии)) где в пиджине настройка уведомлений? или я слепой, или её просто нет?
<[amph]> и тишина
<inkvizitor68sl> я тоже сегодгня не нашел, не парься )
<[amph]> раньше же вроде была, вот в чём фишкаэ
<[amph]> я когда первый раз ставил убунту, года два назад, помню, что вроде даже отключил отображение групп
<sergeimm> добрый вечер
<[amph]> добрый
<skai> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/11/0202/h_1296670239_c43fb95526.png
<skai> вы про эти уведомления?
<aspotashev> привет, хочу проконсультироваться по shotwell
<aspotashev> просто в Gentoo он падает
<aspotashev> Вопрос такой: какие шаги проходит пользователь для публикации фотографий на Яндекс.Фотках?
<aspotashev> там открывается браузер?
<Mark_> SDFv
<[amph]> skai, ага, кается, про эти не внимательно смотрел плагины, видимо. спасибо за наводку, пойду пороюсь там)
<[amph]> кажется*
<aspotashev> нужно отключиться, ответьте, пожалуйста, на aspotashev _at_ gmail _dot_ com
<sergeimm> подскажите пожалуйста литературу по управлению учётными записями
<sergeimm> как например запретить пользователю редактировать главное меню
<inkvizitor68sl> sergeimm, chmod, chown
<sergeimm> ну это я знаю
<sergeimm> где хранятся настройки учётных записей?
<sergeimm> в /home/user ничего не нашел:-(
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrl-H нажми
<artus> /etc/passwd
<Sergey_IT> какие настройки?
<sergeimm>  какие настройки?
<sergeimm> например,  я хочу создать пользователя и запретить ему редактировать главное меню. как мне это сделать?
<sergeimm> или например скрыть некоторые пункты в меню
<inkvizitor68sl> найти где хранится меню и запретить при помощи chmod/chown правку этих файлов
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот так su отключал )
<sergeimm> мда....
<sergeimm> искал, где оно хранится?
<[rascal]> Привет всем обитателям чата :)
<sergeimm> жаль что никто не знает
<[amph]> ребят, если я в терминале выполняю apt-get build-dep ... , то куда кидаются полученные пакеты?
<sergeimm> думаю тут не помогут
<[amph]> ну, не все же постоянно сидят в чате) у кого-то свёрнут ведь, мб придут, увидят и ответят :3
<skrishi> [amph]: а что в домашней папке нет?
<[amph]> skrishi, а в каком именно там папке будет-то? или создатся папка с названием программы, исходники которой я качал?
<skrishi> [amph]: 'v// f 'nf rjvfylf njxyj cj,bhftn gfrtn& )))
<skrishi> а эта команда точно собирает пакет?
<skrishi> =))
<[amph]> skrishi, да нее, ч не про сборку))
<[amph]> skrishi, вродекак эта комманда качает сорсы) ну, как я понял) я совсем новичок в этом
<[amph]> команда*)
<XuMuK> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<[koshka]> ^^
<katar> привет
<chelaxe> ку
<sergeimm> мертвый чат
<XuMuK> sergeimm: ты вопрос задай и он оживет...
<sergeimm> пробовал..
 * skai негодует по поводу тех, кто считает, что среди ночи все должны их ублажать и отвечать на их глупости
<XuMuK> када тишина ето хорошо - у всех всё работает)
<TheThing> или висит =)
<XuMuK> ну таки ещё не ночь)
<XuMuK> у меня тока полдевятого
 * TheThing негодует, когда skai думает, что если у него ночь - то и у всех тоже...
<skai> XuMuK: за мкадом жизнь есть!
<TheThing> за мкадом нет. а за рашкой - есть.
 * skai негодует, когда замкадыши(если смотреть со стороны рашки, а не изнутри) считают свое уютное внутри - единственным местом, где есть интернет
<[amph]> бывает такое, да)
<TheThing> skai: а шо, разве не так? :) как запостишь картинку - сразу вопли - аааа!!! умещайте в экран! нефиг сюда постить =)
<TheThing> или замкадыши с внешней стороны мкада могут похвастать бесплатным безлимом в десяток-другой мегабит?
<Sergey_IT> и чего бухтеть? Новый год через 6 часов у большинства населения шарика
<TheThing> китайцев?
<TheThing> ну... с наступающим.
<[amph]> ну инет в москве, это да, классно, но жить тут.. пф, не хотелось бы
<Sergey_IT> в питере инет тоже есть...
<[amph]> в питер не за инетом ездят :D
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<[amph]> за наркотиками)) шутка, от части)
<TheThing> Так. Я ваш участковый. Давайте, рассказывайте мне о вашей сексуальной ориентации.
<TheThing> (опам - дайте плюсик, плиз =))
<[amph]> О.о
<[amph]> а что за плюсик?
<[amph]> я в ирке ( хехе, звучт-тот как ) сегодня первый раз побывал, не в теме дел тут
<Sergey_IT> !v > [amph]
<ubuntuhelp> [amph], please see my private message
<[amph]> ого, варн
<[amph]> печаль т.т
<TheThing> не говори, нецеловое использование войса
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> почему нецелевое
<inkvizitor68sl> я видел как он матерится, хад эдакий
<[amph]> ник оправдываешь :D
<[amph]> а, правда, за что варн-то?
<luciferr> всем привет :)
<chelaxe> ку
<[amph]> +
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: зарадиж твоего же диплома старался:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты мну хадом называш
<TheThing> skai: видимо, ты - оппозиция
<skai> значит ждем 31 февраля, чтобы устроить митинг на канале?ъ
<MPA3b> джи
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну ты же знаешь, что я шучу)
<skai> @kick MPA3b не нарушаем пункт 2.12
<MPA3b> почему на каждом канале у опа ник инквизитор?
<skai> MPA3b: считаю до трех
<[amph]> а почему сразу кик, а не варн?)
<MPA3b> skai, что тебе?
<skai> 1
<skai> 2
<skai> 3
<MPA3b> молодец, садись! 5.
<skai> @kban --user MPA3b 3600 не нарушаем пункт 2.12. час молчания в наказание
<[amph]> его по айпишнику заблочил сервак?
<XuMuK> канал хакеров на #coolhacker xD
<[amph]> и что, там настоящие кулхацкеры?)
<XuMuK> ну
<XuMuK> навенро
<[amph]> я там один :(
<XuMuK> поздравляю) ты создал канал кулхацкеров!1!
<[amph]> Оу, заходя на несуществующий канал, создаётся такой канал? Оо и как долго он будет существовать?)
<hobagos> как убрать с панели часть апплета где обычно стоит никнейм пользователя?
<hobagos> раньше мне помогало gconftool -s --type int /system/indicator/me/display 0
<XuMuK> hobagos: правая кнопа на имени и убрать с панели
<XuMuK> кнопка*
<hobagos> XuMuK: мне нужна другая часть апплета
<hobagos> с удобным выход из системы и тп
<XuMuK> чо то клава тупит ппц.. батарееееейкам азис..
<XuMuK> hobagos: выхход -------- ето другой апплет
<[amph]> мм, у меня никнейм со статусами вместе с выходом убрался)
<hobagos> никнейм со статусами и красивый выход это один апплет(
<hobagos> может у него есть какие нибудь тонкие настройки? где бы посмотреть?
<XuMuK> ножми добавиь и добавь ччисто выход/ппппереегруз и т.д.
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. Имею интернет (Укртелеком ОГО! 1+ кто из Украины) ADSL. По контракту 1 мбит закачка, 512 кбит - отдача. Когда качаешь торрент или любой другой файл - все нормально, соблюдено (~128 кБ/c закачка, ~64 отдача). Но вот видео во всяких контактиках и
<Zabadzzzz> ютубах тормозит. Индикатор скорости (апплет) показывает, что жрет обычно не более 50 кБ/с. В чем болезнь? *пробовал разные браузеры
<artus> Zabadzzzz, у утела ограничение по скорости на 1н поток )
<Zabadzzzz> artus, 1н - ?
<himik> один
<[amph]> Zabadzzzz, от сервера же тоже зависит) у меня с контактом вообще беда какая-то часто, хотя инет 20+ Мбит
<[amph]> Иногда видео грузится где-то со скоростью 10-20 Кб/сек)
<Zabadzzzz> [amph], я на сервер почему не думаю:  как-то проснулся я покушать в 5 утра и давай проверять...
<Zabadzzzz> все так же
<TheThing> [amph]: это тебе наказание свыше за использование говносоциальных сетей
<hobagos> ты думаешь пров режет тебе стрим видео?
<[amph]> TheThing, :D
<Zabadzzzz> hobagos, нет, думал,что мб связана как-то с настройками системы и т.д.
<Zabadzzzz> ну, тоесть на голой убунте я не замечал такого
<TheThing> а уменя пров просит с впн на пптп перейти. это намного сложнее будет или настройка схожа?
<Zabadzzzz> все знакомые удивлялись,мол, ютуб летает
<Zabadzzzz> а разбираться по винтикам что мб не туда тыкнул - нет времени
<hobagos> значит было время, когда все было хорошо?
<Zabadzzzz> Да
<Zabadzzzz> вот я и не знаю на что думать
<Zabadzzzz> хотя, я не скажу как тогда жрало - не было апплета (голая бубунта)
<|Daniel|> люди, помогите пожалуйста, если кто разбирается - пытаюсь восстановить груб, ввожу:
<Zabadzzzz> а сейчас,как сказал уже, не более 50
<|Daniel|> sudo fdisk -l
<|Daniel|> выводит ошибку
<TheThing> ой. с пптп на л2тп.
<XuMuK> у меня они в разных апплетах http://goo.gl/h4ekp и http://goo.gl/ha2Ro
<Zabadzzzz> так никаких идей на счет ютуба? Никто не стыкался?
<hobagos> Zabadzzzz: а на ютубе какую скорость показывает? у него в плеере есть данные о скорости
<Zabadzzzz> hobagos, эммм, первый раз слышу такое
<Zabadzzzz> где там есть данные о скорости?
<hobagos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2191562/yt.png
<hobagos> правая кнопка show video info
<Encoder> TheThing:  все легко, ставишь демон xl2tpd, правишь конфиги, радуешься. Самв этом году с pptp на xl2tpd перешол
<Zabadzzzz> 480x360, 411 average kbps    HTTP 300-600 kbps    10 stage fps, 30 video fps, 833 kbps
<Zabadzzzz> hobagos, и это видео почти без тормозов,хотя на апплете показывало 45-49 кБ/с
<Zabadzzzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3C-VevI36s
<|Daniel|> Люди, здесь есть кто разбирающийся хорошо в грубе?
<[amph]> Zabadzzzz, :D классное видео) У меня там показывает чуть больше 600кбпс
<Zabadzzzz> hobagos, эммм, Вы чай не ставили случайно?
<[amph]> так что,как и я изначально говорил, дело, имхо, в самом контакте
<hobagos> Zabadzzzz: кстати он наверно уже остыл
<Zabadzzzz> 640х360, 653 average kbps    HTTP 300-900 kbps   24 stage fps, 31 videofps, o dropeed, 500-1100 kbps
<Zabadzzzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px74xol8Tfs&feature=related
<[koshka]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[koshka]> хД
<Zabadzzzz> hobagos, про чай вспомнил, потому что 5 видео подряд без тормозов (вспомните цитату на боре :) )
<hobagos> Zabadzzzz: ну по данным все хорошо и видео не тормозит) +1 к тому что виноват контакт
<Zabadzzzz> 1.ютуб
<Zabadzzzz> 2.я проклят?
<Zabadzzzz> я просто почему списывал на то, что дело не в ютубах\контактах - проверял в 5 утра, когда,по идее, на серваки (европа) небольшая нагрузка идет
<hobagos> наверно америкосы все вконтакт поперли
<[amph]> ну, это ведь может быть дело не только в конкретном серваке, а в узле, например, через который к серваку коннектишься
<[amph]> и опять же зависит от того где в это время было 5 утра)
<Zabadzzzz> хз-хз,не знаю что уже думать
<Zabadzzzz> ну, по идее оно определяет, что я из Украины и давай мне кидать ближайший сервак
<[amph]> ближайший сервак? О_+
<[amph]> ну нее
<hobagos> ну а на speedtest все норрм?
<[amph]> где-то ведь все видео хранятся эти, так?
<[amph]> и не будут же они на каждый сервак копировать все видосы
<hobagos> по идее конечно дают самый разгруженный сервак
<Zabadzzzz> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1139880199.png
<[amph]> ну, всё равно, этот самый разгруженный сервак, где есть это видео может быть где угодно
<Zabadzzzz> [amph], если видео +100500 просмотров каждый день,то оно будет храниться на каждом серваке
<Zabadzzzz> если не очень популярное,то я думал что так:  кидает на сервак польский - там нет, идем дальше в Германию - там нет, а вот в Великобритании есть и ты оттуда смотришь что надо
<Zabadzzzz> я так себе представлял :)
<hobagos> Zabadzzzz: по-мойму проблемы никакой нету
<hobagos> может тебе просто серваки неудачные попадаются)
<[amph]> вот я тоже так дума
<Zabadzzzz> hobagos, та да, вот меня и удивляет, почему на ютубе не жрет все то,что я им предлагаю
<Zabadzzzz> я даю 120 кБ/с - на бери!
<Zabadzzzz> нет, только 50 берет,а ты мучайся. Т_Т
<[amph]> расценивай это как знак свыше) не грузится видос - иди спать/умываться/готовить завтрак/на работу и.т.п.))
<[amph]> и вот про берёт я не догнал) это же сервак тебе отдаёт с такой скоростью)
<Zabadzzzz> ммм,мб я выразился не так. Это как depositfiles, когда ты скачиваешь в бесплатном режиме, то оно ограничивает скорость в 40 кБ/с, хотя ты купишь премиум и сможешь качать с такой скоростью,с какой разрешает провайдер
<Zabadzzzz> вот и тут примерно так же получается
<[amph]> ну, да) в любом случае дело не в твоём провайдере
<[amph]> потому как если бы он даже резал видео с серваков, то делал бы это всем абонентам, а какому-то одному такое делать просто нет смысла
<Zabadzzzz> вот, я и волнуюсь :)
<Zabadzzzz> или же я проклят Вангой
<Zabadzzzz> я начинаю рассматривать это как вариант
<[amph]> ну, скорее, это всё карма))
<[amph]> или же закон подлости
<hobagos> ну найди видео которое тормозит) щас все посмотрим)
<[amph]> хочешь посмотреть видео - тормозит, смотришь от нечего делать - вс ок
<Zabadzzzz> БЛЖДЯ
<Zabadzzzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmPbwey9yY8 - вчера я перекурил и то оно до конца не загрузилось
<Zabadzzzz> а тут за 20 секунд все скачало
<Zabadzzzz> я не пойму...
<Zabadzzzz> я щас не могу найти то,что тормозит, ппц, кто чай поставил?
<hobagos> что за цитата такая? поставил чай и фильм скачался?
<Zabadzzzz> сука, качает видео почти все 120
<[amph]> это всё Логос
<artus> @voice Zabadzzzz
<Zabadzzzz> http://bash.org.ru/quote/399093
<Zabadzzzz> вот эта цитата
<[amph]> оо, а что делает @voice?
<Zabadzzzz> понты :D Могу кикнуть,если хочешь :)
<andrei> 607455601
<[amph]> да нинада)
<[amph]> кстати, к слову, о баше) cat же читает текст, да? а в шапке баша что деает команда эта? точнее, как в cat работатет >?
<artus> Zabadzzzz, чесно чесно?
<hobagos> [amph]: > - это записать вывод в файл
<Zabadzzzz> artus, ааа, тут + у меня,а не @  :)  соврал,да, абманул,плахой
<Zabadzzzz> http://www.youtube.com/user/panzins   -  не видели?
<Zabadzzzz> не плохие видео местами,ну,для новичков например
<[amph]> hobagos, оу, теперь поняяятно) теперь пронял, что head и ass - это не папки, а файлы) забыл про файлы без расширения
<Zabadzzzz> тоесть азы, но мало ли пригодится кому
<[amph]> Zabadzzzz, мне приготися) спасибо) а то я совсем нубок, вчера поставил убунту только
<[amph]> у него голос такой забавный
<[amph]> как будто хочет меня соблазнить)
<Zabadzzzz> :-)
<Zabadzzzz> Друг ~2 месяца назад попросил установить убунту, т.к. моя ему внешне понравилась,а винда ему надоела. Так вот, мораль:  никогда не ставте линукс друзьям - заипут в доску
<artus> @kban Zabadzzzz 3600 харош материтцо, час на проветрится
<[amph]> точно так же как и никогда не зовите с собой друзей в онлайн-игры или не продавайте друзьям машины))
<himik> ))
<himik> точно
<Sergey_IT> каждый должен сам всё делать - иначе проблемы неизбежны...
<iZ> Ну там нельзя было по-другому сказать
<[amph]> ;D
<[amph]> а почему так к мату-то относятся жестко тут?
<iZ> вообще-то это не красиво
<hobagos> иначе тут бы все крыли все сами знаете чем
<[amph]> этот канал точно дети маленькие не читают, а анально огораживаться в чатике от того, что в избытке в реальном мире как-то.. мм, нецелесообразно
<artus> @kban --user iZ 86400 сутки за обход бана
<hobagos> artus: что это за бан если он зашел?
<[amph]> жосткий artus
<[amph]> за обхооод бана
<artus> hobagos, ты хочеш об этом поговорить?
<[amph]> artus, звучит как угроза
<hobagos> artus: а это наказуемо?
<hobagos> просто любопытно
<artus> hobagos, обсуждение действий операторов на канале запрещено )
<[amph]> О_О
<hobagos> это скорее обсуждение технологии)
<[amph]> даже тут тирания
<[amph]> =/
<artus> hobagos, он раз ругнулся, получил предупреждени, второй раз) на час был вышвырнут, решил обойти бан)
<[amph]> а если бы он сказал, что больше не будет, то ты бы его не забанил?
<[amph]> что всё понял и раскаивается и.т.п.
<hobagos> artus: мы о разных вещах
<artus> [amph], если б он часек погулял, бын снялся бы автоматом)
<artus> *а
<[amph]> ну а если погода плохая, и он решил-таки зайти в уютненькую комнатку?
<[koshka]> админ всегда прав!
<[koshka]> =))
<[koshka]> artus, :) няу
<artus> [koshka], мур)
<Sergey_IT> хотелки надо оставлять дома, когда приходите в гости
<andrei> доброй ночи
<[amph]> сурово
<[amph]> доброй)
<himik> ура! на 17 февраля запланирован 10.04.2
<Sergey_IT> и какая разница?
<Sergey_IT> у меня уже Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<Sergey_IT> после сегодняшнего обновления
<himik> сейчас после установки приходится много обновлений тянуть, с выходом обновленной версии, с этим будет полегче
<Sergey_IT> himik, а ты часто ставишь?
<himik> хотел сделать сборку со всеми обновлениями под свой NAS, но теперь просто подожду еще чуток
<himik> за последний месяц поставил на 4 машины
<himik> да это так... тема из разряда маленькие приятности
<Sergey_IT> himik, а я за год на 4
<skai> Sergey_IT: ну год только начался
<Sergey_IT> skai, точнее с ноября 2009 года )
<[amph]> господа, а что такое wxWidgets?
<[amph]> и можно ли это получить apt-get'ом?
<hobagos> что то такое я использовал на питоне для графической оболочки программы)
<hobagos> wx
<Sergey_IT> [amph] http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WxWidgets
<[koshka]> skai, няу:)
<Sergey_IT> [amph], кончай лениться, начинай учиться...
<hobagos> может кто нибудь все-таки посоветует, как убрать половинку indicator-applet?)
<skai> [koshka]: я уже сплю:)
<[koshka]> ну как обычно :(
<[amph]> Sergey_IT, это первый раз так, честно) обычно гуглю, тут заленился, каюсь
<[amph]> hobagos, а апплет обычный для выключения тебя не устраивает всё-таки?)
<hobagos> все эти апплеты выдают окошко) а там список)
<hobagos> единственный выход разобрать исходник и сделать свою версию?
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, а что тебе не нравится?
<[amph]> hobagos, или втупую порезать в сорсах все ф-ии, кроме списка пауэр-оффа)
<[amph]> и как называется этот апплет? я его удалил, а теперь добавить снова хочу)
<User038[web]> msg ubuntuhelp !User038[web]
<[amph]> всёЮ добавился
<User038[web]> спасибо
<User038[web]> пару вопросов профам можно задать ?
<artus> !ask | User038[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User038[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User038[web]> ок
<hobagos> вот чего я хочу http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2191562/appl.png
<[amph]> hobagos, у меня есть одна теория.. ща проверю и отпишу
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, может удалить индикатор и добавить shut down applet
<[amph]> hobagos, ан нет, удаление убунту ван не помогло :D
<User038[web]> имеется битый образ дебиан на 3 гига ,с ссофтом, запускаю убунту , в виртул боксе (10.04), есстственно хочеться использовать софтом с диска , но есть проблема , при установке , нужно подключиться к инету для скачивания зависимостей, но в этом
<[amph]> Sergey_IT, ну так он же говорил, что ему хочется не окно, а список, а вшатдауне окнооткрывается, то же, что и по Ctrl+alt+del
<hobagos> Sergey_IT: тот апплет совсем не то по удобству)
<Sergey_IT> [amph], как всегда - всем не угодишь... только вот пнять не могу - зачем?
<Sergey_IT> понять
<[amph]> Sergey_IT, ну, списочек как минимум быстрее повляется, да и смотрится просто аккуратней)
<Sergey_IT> [amph] имеет смысл ускорять/настраивать то что часто используется - индикатор как-то к этому не относится...
<hobagos> тут уж не скажи, я пилю дизайн, а хороший вид как правило ускоряет работу)
<[amph]> хороший вид как минимум делает работу чуть приятней)
<[amph]> и мне тоже намного больше нравится кнопочка из апплета)
<Sergey_IT> hobagos, этот аплет ну никак работу не ускорит...
<hobagos> я это кнопкой не пользуюсь, хочу убрать
<hobagos> ты так ни разу не делал разве?
<Sergey_IT> смысла не вижу
<XuMuK> блин, андроид лайв такое дерьмищще...
<XuMuK> по сравнению с телефонным как первые макбуки и современные ямаки)
<Sergey_IT> ночные кошмары? )
<XuMuK> да не скачал чтоб опробывать как ся программа вести будет...
<XuMuK> а оно вапще не то (...
<Sergey_IT> утро вечера мудренее )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-03
<skrishi> блин... они что решили весь пакет ОО обновить? ((( 85 мегов грузить
<artus> фигня) я вчера обнов на OO на 145 метров вытянул)
<skrishi> незнаю.. у меня сейчас скорость как на диалапе (((
<skrishi> у прова что-то с линеей второй день, нихрена не качает (
<skrishi> реально блин.. 13-24 кб/с
<User551[web]> qq all)
<CyberSamael> hi =)
<ViruSkin> доброго времени суток
<ViruSkin> Кто нить ставил ВоВ сервер на убунту?
<ViruSkin> или не знаете, есть ли проблемы с mangos?
<mva> грибы атакуют!
<maxpayne> всем утер добрый
<ViruSkin> доброго
<ViruSkin> у меня обед уже )
<maxpayne> народ, подскажите, пожалуйста. что делать с раскладкой клавы? уже не могу как достало... переустанавливал систему неоднократно, проблема решалась спустя 1-2 ребута, но последний раз т.е. этот это жесть что с нейтворится...
<ViruSkin> раскладка не меняется?
<maxpayne> хоть вообще ничего не запускай((( неизвестно когда и в каком приложении она заглючит.
<maxpayne> меняется, но смешанные буквы
<maxpayne> сейчас нормально все, но это пока...
<ViruSkin> странно.. странновато
<maxpayne> прост уже задолбался грубо говоря...
<maxpayne> ладн, седня внешник возьму у соседа и переустановлю систему. посмотрим что будет...
<rasuljon> privet vsem
<rasuljon> pomogite mne
<rasuljon> kak ustanovit shrifti v ubunti, linuxe??? please
<sharikoff> транслит заперещен
<sharikoff> ищи в инете
<bggooo> Привет братцы, подскажите кто юзает vlc как сделать так чтобы он он по умолчанию загружался с соотношением сторон 16:9??
<bggooo> все, разобрался, справка по VLC просто зубодробительная)) и даже на русском
<rapidsp> о! старина ООо обновицца решил...
<skai> rapidsp: бойан:)
<skai> rapidsp: оно давно обновилось:)
<skai> еще часа три назад:)
<rapidsp> это у тебя бойан :)
<rapidsp> а у меня самое то :)
<skai> а у мну 1.1.7 влц обновилось еще
<bggooo> skai, у тебя 10.10?
<skai> не.слегка длинней, но тебе зачем?
<bggooo> да так интересно, просто сейчас постивил себе vlc и у мну кажет что ласт версион 1.1.6 :)
<bggooo> lucid
<skai> ну утром собрали свеженьку в ппа
<buben> все трям
<buben> как обновить русский язык системы?! стоит Ubuntu 10.10
<buben> живые есть?
<beerseller> buben, Вроде есть
<buben> вопрос у мя
<buben> поможите?
<skai> buben: а ты найдшь ошибку в последнем слове своем?
<buben> это тут при чем?!
<buben> не ошибка, а опечатка
<buben> так-как тороплюсь
<buben> или тут знатоки грамматики собрались, а не те кто помочь по убунте может?!
<beerseller> Задавай вопрос уже.
<rapidsp> а что значит "обновить язык" ?
<buben> поставил 10.10, рус.яз системы не полный. обновляться не хотит сам. можно ли сделать это ручками(через консоль), а не через меню?
<buben> если да, то как
<beerseller> buben, т.е. Система/Администрирование/Язык системы ничего не ставит?
<buben> да
<buben> жамкаю обновить - просит диск, хотя инет подрублен - ошибка(не понятного содержания)
<rapidsp> а что не русифицировано?
<buben> практически все
<beerseller> language-support-ru
<beerseller> Установлен?
<buben> хз
<buben> как посмотреть
<beerseller> buben, Ну и после установки языка перелогонился?
<rapidsp> диск в источниках отключи
<buben> я не могу поставить язык, какое перелогинился
<buben> как отрубить диск в источниках
<rapidsp> Администрирование->источники приложений
<beerseller> buben, для поддержки русского нужны вот эти пакеты: language-pack-ru language-pack-gnome-ru language-support-ru с зависимостями.
<beerseller> Ну  и перелогон после установки
<buben> огромное, сча попробую
<Buhack> всем здорова
<buben> трям
<sharikoff> ку
<Buhack> че да как
<beerseller> ку
<buben_> все поставил, огромное за помощь))
<Buhack> че кого куда поставил?
<beerseller> Buhack, Он локализацию ставил
<Buhack> ээ... разве она не автоматом ставится
<buben_> оказалось нет)
<buben_> я ставил систему с сд, а не с двд
<beerseller> Buhack, Ставит, если во время установки был инет
<beerseller> Buhack, Или, например, ставить через netinstall
<buben_> на счет сети подскажете?
<buben_> у мя 2 карты в компе, по одиночке работают, а вместе нет
<beerseller> buben_, Ну так разные подсети сделайте :-)
<Daseraf> Привет всем
<beerseller> Daseraf, ку
<buben_> в одну домен виндовый воткнут, в другой инет(адсл pppoe)
<buben_> если по одиночке норм работают, а вместе тока сеть с доменом
<buben_> инета нет
<buben_> как настроить
<buben_> ?!
<sharikoff> роут по дефолту пропиши на инет
<sharikoff> а роут на домен отдельно
<sharikoff> на локалку имеется ввиду
<buben_> как поставить по дефолту?! как поставить "роут на домен отдельно"?!
<beerseller> Случаем не по dhcp раздаются ip?
<buben_> да
<buben_> и там и там
<mva> так пропиши жёстко
<mva> а вообще, dhclient как-то можно настроить, чтоб он только продлевал лиз адреса
<mva> а сам адрес был назначен статически
<buben_> я прописывал в обоих сетях айпишники
<buben_> 0
<buben_> тож самое
<Ba][> ,.+'`~+{#}(@){#}(@)+~`'+.,ДоБрЫй
<buben_> и в домене айпишку зарезервировал и в роуторе
<buben_> все равно вметре тока домен работает
<mva> кроме IP-адреса есть и куча других параметров
<mva> которые надо так же указывать
<mva> например шлюзы
<skai> ох тыж.мва:)давно не видел
<buben_> вот интересно, почему по отдельности то работают без каких-либо перенастроек
<mva> skai: да, вот... работал тут... за воздух... :'(
<skai> а чтож не за еду?:)
<mva> потому, что вообще ничего не платили, а должны были чтоб хоть на еду хватало :(
<mva> buben_: потому, что если ты не шаришь в компьютерных сетях, то не суйся.
<mva> по отдельности работает потому, что от каждой сети приходит и IP-адрес и маршрут
<mva> а вместе не работает потому, что два маршрута по умолчанию НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ (по крайней мере с одной метрикой)
<beerseller> buben_, Отруби в настройка "виндовой" сетевухи получение маршрута по-умолчанию и всё
<buben_> <mva>, я конечно все понимаю, да, я ниче не понимаю, но, хочу научится. и советы - "не знаешь не лезь" как-то странно слышать от тех.поддержки.
<buben_> beerseller, как это сделать?!
<beerseller> buben_, ЗАйди в настройки сетевых подключений. Там параметры ip4
<beerseller> buben_, Нажми на кнопку routes и поставь эти 2 птички
<MagicLover> mva, тебя снова за воздух в техподдержку записали. :D:D:D
<buben_> beerseller, огромное спс
<buben_> вс5 работает
<buben_> *все
<beerseller> А куда оно денется :-)
<mva> а давно на #ubuntu-ru оказывают помощь по оффтопичным ОС?
<beerseller> mva, Пока я тут, помощь оказывали по ubuntu :-)
<[NiCloAy]> здарова всем :)
<mva> @ban *!*@212.113.248.142
<mva> @kban *!*@212.113.248.142
<mva> @mode +b *!*@212.113.248.142
<skai> mva: спасаешь нас от мирян?:)
<beerseller> skai, Правильно делает.
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Daseraf> Кто бы ни был, Тукс всех спасет)
<dmay> пингвин с гипертрофированой головой и явным ожирением?? но вей!
<Daseraf> Не трожь моего кумира, покусаю, задушу, и в угол поставлю!
<dmay> фу, зоофил! :3
<Daseraf> подлый гном -___-
<sharikoff> Ось і все)
<dmay> так ета. мне кто нить расскажет аргументированно, почему нельзя диск с аудио-видео поселить в вертикальном положении?
<skai> dmay: он обидется и потребует развод?
<dmay> главное чтоб не потребовал восстановления данных через месяц
<dmay> через год - можно
<beerseller> dmay, Гравитацию никто не отменял :-)
<dmay> beerseller: вот потому и интересуюсь
<beerseller> Диску это до лампочки. Главное резко не менять положение в пространстве во время работы.
<ink_sleep> beerseller, ты это ноутам теперь расскажи =)
<beerseller> ink_sleep, Врятли он про нутбукочний спрашивал
<ink_sleep> аы
<dmay> ink_sleep: ну ноуты тоже резко ронять не рекомендуется )
<dmay> таки да, про стационарный
<Daseraf> Ноутам на гравитацию почти до фонаря. В любом положении пашут аки кролики. А во в момент столкновения с землей будут проблемы)
<ink_sleep> моему ноуту вообще плевать на положение в пространстве
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> у него сд рома нет ХД
<ink_sleep> надо пойти систему на старом переустановить
<dmay> ink_sleep: ещё скажи что хдд ссдшный, грязный буржуин
<ink_sleep> хдд поменял пока что
<Daseraf> не у него поди стриммер)
<ink_sleep> доделаю домашний сервер - воткну SSD
<dmay> я-ж говорю - буржуин )
<beerseller> Кстати, интересно, сколько стоит в беларуси SSD на гиг 32?
<beerseller> $60-70 или больше?
<ink_sleep> да он и тут то больше стоит
<beerseller> Систем на него водрузить
<beerseller> ink_sleep, Сколько?
<ink_sleep> от 110 хорошие
<ink_sleep> дешевле только шлак
<beerseller> На 32 гига?
<beerseller> На систему больше не надо же :-)
<ink_sleep> Intel X25-E Extreme SATA SSD 32Gb
<ink_sleep> от 10 710 до 13 640 руб.
<ink_sleep> ы
<ink_sleep> короче за 70 есть OCZ
<ink_sleep> но я им не верю
<dmay> ink_sleep: extreme'ы серверные же
<beerseller> O_o ндя. намного дороже, чем я думал
<beerseller> Пол зарплаты
<beerseller> 13,640.00 RUB = 1,399,289.94 BYR
<ink_sleep> beerseller, да это совсем крутой SSD )
<ink_sleep> beerseller, по 110 стоят интелы на 40 гб
<Dmitry> забавные цены у вас :)
<demm> всем доброго времени суток!
<ink_sleep> доброго
<ink_sleep> надо себе SSD на 256 купить
<ink_sleep> хехе
<beerseller> Dmitry, А у вас какие?
<ink_sleep> ну не по полтора мильёна они у нас)
<beerseller> Ага. У нас вот так.... мллионеры :-D
<ink_sleep> о блин... и правда... в беларусь стоит переехать хотя бы ради того, что бы быть миллионером!
<Dmitry> beerseller: думаю что дороже переводить лень, у нас всё дороже :)
<ink_sleep> а в зимбабве можно стать триллиардером
<demm> Народ, подскажите есть вопросик
<demm> поможете?
<Daseraf> ваззап чувак?
<ink_sleep> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> demm: ставь виндовс
<demm> короче стоит убунту 10,10 надо ее подключить к виндовому принтеру по сети
<demm> принтер mf 4018
<demm> canon
<beerseller> Dmitry, У нас дорогой только инет. Остальное более-менее
<ink_sleep> demm, ipp://ip:631/адресдопринтера
<demm> скачал .deb пакеты поставил
<demm> с оф сайта canon все пишет что подцепился новыдает ошибку такую
<demm> при печати
<Dmitry> beerseller: в Латвии наоборот, инет - это ерунда, копейки:)
<demm> Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<beerseller> Dmitry, Зато остальное у вас огого
<Dmitry> beerseller: угу.. огого - это еще так..
<Dmitry> :)
<beerseller> Dmitry, Из-за этого родственники переехали к нам в Лиду
<Dmitry> beerseller: ну где-то лучше, это факт, но я устроен тут хорошо, да и некудаехат то особо
<Dmitry> )
<dmay> в ебипет! там весело! :3
<Dmitry> нет уж)
<dmay> расскажите, как заставить себя работать сесть, а?
<Daseraf> Езжайте к нам в мордовию) зарплаты нет, работы нет нет) Про линь даже не слышали)
<beerseller> В египте инет отрубили
<Dmitry> и у меня тот же вопрос
<Dmitry> )
<dmay> а то пялюсь в студию как дэбил, а мозг пустой
<sharikoff> да нууу
<ink_sleep> в египте инет включили, ктсати
<Daseraf> да ладно?! *пошел пинговать пирамиды*
<beerseller> Daseraf, У вас там инет очень дешевый :-)
<beerseller> Так что freelance
<beerseller> У меня вот 1000 rur за 3мбит/с
<Daseraf> дада... дешевый... 450р за 1,5 мБ
<uvvtu> всем типа привет
<Anatolysam> у нас 350 р за 2Мб и телевизор 70 каналов )
<Anatolysam> привет
<ink_sleep> beerseller, так это ж дешево
<beerseller> Anatolysam, Ну iptv у меня 40 каналов
 * uvvtu имеет 20 мегабит за 700 рублей
<beerseller> ink_sleep, Дёшего? O_O
<uvvtu> скорость
<UNIm95> uvvtu буржуй
<uvvtu> ночью до 45
 * sharikoff просто имеет..
<uvvtu> sharikoff: привет
<Daseraf> beerseller, А зарплата в среднем сколько?
<UNIm95> uvvtu дважды буржуй
<sharikoff> и интернет в том числе
<sharikoff> uvvtu: дароф
<ink_sleep> 	
<ink_sleep> "Трасса 2048+" (тарифный план), ежемесячно
<ink_sleep> 2200,00
<beerseller> Daseraf, В среднем хз. У меня 24000 rur
 * uvvtu имеет зарплату 115 тыс.
<Dmitry> )))
<ink_sleep> Трасса 1024+" (тарифный план), ежемесячно
<ink_sleep> 1600,00
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, эээээ......
<beerseller> uvvtu, Ну я в беларусской провинции живу.
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, ты кем работаешь оО
 * uvvtu имеет зарплату 115 тыс в месяц
<Daseraf> Масквич поди
 * UNIm95 считает что uvvtu гонит
<sharikoff> да не
 * uvvtu отвечает
<sharikoff> это всего на год
<sharikoff> =))
<uvvtu> sharikoff: не даст соврать
<Daseraf> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<beerseller> В dc такие зряплаты не редкость
<uvvtu> 400 приказ + зарплата
<ink_sleep> мдя...
<ink_sleep> йалох
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> я получал где то 85
<sharikoff> только 1 год
<ink_sleep> да машу ж....
<Daseraf> сцуко... у мну средняя 8-9
<ink_sleep> ничо! я ещё буду 200 получать!
<sharikoff> инк
 * UNIm95 зарабатывает 1 лям
<sharikoff> я в тя верю
<dmay> Daseraf: предлагаю их всех раскулачить :3
<Dmitry> интерессно а 115 тысяч это сколько в евро
<beerseller> UNIm95, лям чего?
<ink_sleep> sharikoff, и тебя заставим.
<Dmitry> так что бы..
<Dmitry> )
<uvvtu> мне на кашкай хватило
<ink_sleep> Dmitry, это чуть меньше 3000
<ink_sleep> 120к - это 3000
<sharikoff> ink_sleep: =)
<beerseller> 115,000.00 RUB = 2,846.63 EUR
<Daseraf>  :@
<UNIm95> beerseller денег
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, признайся, ты в европе живешь?
 * uvvtu  доволен своей запрлатой
<uvvtu> да нет в провинции
<Dmitry> ну на наши деньги это так неочень и много
<Dmitry> )
<beerseller> UNIm95, Ну я 2,4 ляма беларусских :-)
<dmay> uvvtu: кашкай бабская машина же. для тётенек лет за 40
<Dmitry> с нашими тоесть ценами
<uvvtu> почти в деревне
<Dmitry> )
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, стоп... 115к чего? )
<dmay> как рав4, например
<ink_sleep> и кем ты работаешь вообще ?
<uvvtu> кашкай вещь
<uvvtu> военный
<ink_sleep> >_<
<Daseraf> Батон это весчь, а кашкай фигня
<ink_sleep> он рекрутер, я знаю!
<ink_sleep> военные столько не получают!
<dmay> лол, кто там говорил, что армия в опе? )
<uvvtu> ink_sleep:  я бы так не говорил
<|rapidsp|> нач.склада стопудово :)
<uvvtu> у меня капитан получает 137 тыс в месяц
<ink_sleep> оО
<ink_sleep> О_О
<ink_sleep> ГДЕ???
<|rapidsp|> ГСМ :)
<Dmitry> крутые зарплаты
<Dmitry> однако
<ink_sleep> у нас майоры по 25к еле получают
<Dmitry> ))
<uvvtu> +17 тыс. каждый месяц так как кандидат в мастера спорта
<Daseraf> зараза...
<[Green]> re all
<|rapidsp|> литербол?
<[Green]> оффтоп перкратили
<uvvtu> ink_sleep:  приказ 400А + зарплата + надбавки за классность
<UNIm95> [Green] ок
<ink_sleep> [Green], вопросов нет никаких
<uvvtu> ок
<Daseraf> не ругася насяльника...
<[Green]> ink_sleep: не волнует
<ink_sleep> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ink_sleep> На канале отдается приоритет вопрошающим, т.е. это значит, когда появляется человек, которому требуется помощь, все должны либо закончить посторонние разговоры, либо начать дружно ему помогать.
<uvvtu> ни кто не подскажет почему при соединении компов по wifi  через маршрутизатор (на одном винда xp  на другом ubuntu)- скорость передачи файлов между ними очень маленькая?
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, потому что роутер Г
<uvvtu> не ответ
<uvvtu> он нормальный
<Daseraf> угу... Протоколы то какие? B поди только?)
<[Green]> ink_sleep: 2.13
<uvvtu> g
<ink_sleep> чорт
<ink_sleep> пойду ка я тогда завтракать
<Daseraf> uwtu, а сколько скорость выдает?
<Daseraf> помниться на G макс 150mB
<uvvtu> 5 метров качаю чекунд 20
<UNIm95> uvvtu а что за модем?
<uvvtu> d-link dir-300
<Daseraf> Нехороший роутер... вечно с ним траблы были
<uvvtu> траблов нет. работает как часы
<uvvtu> инет раздает шустро на два компа
<UNIm95> uvvtu как говорил один мой знакомый в печку!
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, выкинуть его всё же стоит... ну или перепрошить на линукс человеческий хотя бы)
<uvvtu> пацаны если надо будет выкинуть выкину- я тут про скорость спросил как увеличить
<Daseraf> я брал trendnet 651. по все протоколам и вообще проблем нет.
<ink_sleep> сами длинковцы не рады, что dir-300 стал популярен
<ink_sleep> uvvtu, проблема не в клиентах.
<Daseraf> Мну не знает в чем проблема, мну эникейщик)
<uvvtu> да и еще не как не могу войти в комп с убунтой через машину с виндой
<uvvtu> пишет нет доступа - хотя папки расшаренны
<UNIm95> uvvtu Samba нармольно настроена?
<uvvtu> UNIm95: да как сказать . все по умолчанию стоит
<uvvtu> вот кто бы посмотрел
<uvvtu> бы
<UNIm95> uvvtu у нас на форуме тема о самбе создавалась. поищи автор Кунни
<uvvtu> поищу
<uvvtu> или правильно поищю ?
<Daseraf> у*
<uvvtu> понял
<SergeyIT> ку
<oxothuk> правильнее будет "поискаю"
<ink_sleep> надо встать и позавтракать!
<ink_sleep> хехе
<SergeyIT> не надо
<AndreX> всем прива
<hitomy> привет
<beerseller> Скоро обед же
<hitomy> я уже кушаю
<AndreX> я уже по обедал )
<ink_sleep> да ну вас
<AndreX> ink_sleep: разыгрался аппетит?
<ink_sleep> нет, позавтракал
<AndreX> )
<|rapidsp|> сытый голодного....
<ink_sleep> не сытый
<ink_sleep> просто позавтракал)
<uvvtu> так компы видят друг друга - а скорость мала
<AndreX> смотри провода)
<uvvtu> Ошибка 255 при запуске 'net usershare': net usershare add: share name uvvtu is already a valid system user name - это что?
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74676.0
<uvvtu> спасибо
<PurpleH8> Здравствуйте! Нужно переключить модем Novatel USB720 в режим 1x. Как это сделать?
<PurpleH8> Подскажите, пожалуйста!!!
<oxothuk> что значит 1х?
<rasuljon> привет всем я немогу найти 3мерний рабочий стол помогите и заставки тоже у меня система ubuntu
<jillsmitt> хахаха
<Daseraf> )
<jillsmitt> можно сказать наплыв зевак
<jillsmitt> бесполезные лягушки увидели компиз и решили снести винду
<jillsmitt> цирк
<PurpleH8> Здравствуйте! Нужно переключить модем NovatelUSB720 в режим 1x. Помогите, пожалуйста!
<Daseraf> super+e
<jillsmitt> PurpleH8: смотрите техническую документацию по вашему модему
<Daseraf> purpleh8, что есть 1х?
<PurpleH8> Daseraf он по умолчанию использует гибридный режим.
<jillsmitt> PurpleH8: смотрите техническую документацию по вашему модему
<jillsmitt> а именно раздел о его настройке и подготовке к работе
<PurpleH8> jillsmitt программы есть только сторонних производителей. и только для Видоуз. может Вы знаете какой-то способ изменить режим?
<rasuljon> я немогу найти заставки
<jillsmitt> PurpleH8: только для виндоуз...
<jillsmitt> трудно было узнать какое устройство надо покупать?
<PurpleH8> jillsmitt да маздаем вот до недавних пор пользовался. когда покупал им и пользовался.
<jillsmitt> rasuljon: поиск, *.png где-то в /usr/share/
<jillsmitt> PurpleH8: большинство девайсов работают только в винде, драйверы есть только для винды, это такая целевая аудитория у компании
<jillsmitt> сначала узнаешь, может ли девайс работать с твоей системой, потом идешь покупать
<PurpleH8> jillsmitt эх. буду теперь знать) спс. всего хорошего.
<jillsmitt> баранов в стаде и так достаточно, думаю компании не обидится, если ты не будешь покупать их барахло
<jillsmitt> PurpleH8: хуавей
<dmay> о! срач на тему 95%?
<PurpleH8> jillsmitt хуавей под линуксом работает?
<SergeyIT> dmay, не, скушно (
<Daseraf> работает,даже zte работает
<Daseraf> главное правильно его запихнуть
<PurpleH8> ок. спасибо.
<skai> @voice jillsmitt
<skai> jillsmitt: не перегибай палку.
<jillsmitt> skai: в каком месте перегнул?
<skai> jillsmitt: ты правда не понимаешь?
<Panches84> Привет спецам! Пользуюсь Ubuntu не давно. Решил разобраться с панелями. Создал одну боковую и в свойствах указал чтоб она автоматически скрывалась. Она скрылась и больше я ее не могу достать... Не подскажете как ее удалить или развернуть?
<jillsmitt> skai: правда не понимаю
<skai> jillsmitt: плохо
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell jillsmitt about rules
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt, please see my private message
<oxothuk> Panches84: зайди в свойства любой панели
<oxothuk> и там сможешь мнастроить их все
<Panches84> сейчас попробую....
<jillsmitt> skai: а пункт какой?
<skai> jillsmitt: начиная с корректного отношения к пользователям и дальше смотри сам, что за собой сможешь заметить и исправить
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, самый страшный пункт - ищи, анализируй )
<jillsmitt> skai: тебе докапаться надо чтоли? пользователь поблагодарил всех присутствующих и свалил
<jillsmitt> матов не было, более 5 сообщений не было, оскорблений ни одного из присутствующих не было
<skai> jillsmitt: а ты привыкнешь после этого сравнивать всех с баранами и принижать достоинства новичков и вырастет второй dmay.а нам и одного много
<SergeyIT>  jillsmitt, смотри на жизнь проще - ну попал под утреннюю (пере)зарядку баномета )
<jillsmitt> а вот оно что, а как ты определил к кому конкретно это относится?
<dmay> ктоа хайлейтел меня в суе???!?
<jillsmitt> SergeyIT: да я прост как 2 копейки, этот тип меня явно хочет вывести из равновесия
<dmay> skai: ниправда! я принижаю только тупых новичков!
<jillsmitt> баранов в стаде и так достаточно, думаю компании не обидится, если ты не будешь покупать их барахло
<dmay> я ж не виновать что они все тупые ^_^'
<jillsmitt> что в этой фразе относится к посетителям данного канала?
<jillsmitt> вопрос риторический
<rasuljon> dmay: ти так неговори я в видоузе пачти всё знаю а в линуксе ничево
<Daseraf> rasuljon, шо це таке Recycler?
<dmay> rasuljon: такие "всё в винде знаю" обычно даже елементарных командлетов ps не знают
<dmay> да и что такое ps тоже :3
<Daseraf> а то я его того... shift+delete...
<rasuljon> ничего особенного просто корзина
<Daseraf> ^___^
<Daseraf> Кстати кто в курсе, почему желтая прога не хочет видеть hasp ключ через вайн? Ключ USB не сетевой, в менеджере опознается
<skai> ох тыж ееежики.сайт убунту.ком встертил мну китайским языком.сильно.а вроде и не пил в этом году
<volgruk> Кто-нибудь себе репозиторий создавал на github'e?
<volgruk> мож кто знает, на команду: git push origin master ругается
<volgruk> ssh: Could not resolve hostname github.com: Name or service not known
<SergeyIT> skai, забань их ))
<skai> SergeyIT: кого?китайцев?
<SergeyIT> ага
<skai> нафига?в их кросовках не холодно при минус 30.а в отечественных меховых ботинках зимних - мерзнешь при минус 10
<dmay> skai: ты где такие ботинки взял? О_О
<Daseraf> Лучше берцы из страны макдаков) Единственный баг - скользкие)
<dmay> в берцах на пидальки жать стремна
<Daseraf> мне пофиг я пешеход.
<dmay> алсо, скользкие это не баг, это критикал файлюр
<dmay> тем более для пешедохов
<dmay> *пешеходов ^_^'
<Daseraf> С моей лаптей в машину не влезть) 48 размер (!)
<dmay> оговорочка по фрейду ^__^'''
<Daseraf> не та фраза лучше)
<dmay> купи себе патрега, там хоть в валенках можно ездить )
<Daseraf> у меня зарплата 9к, я лучше пешим похожу)
<MagicLover> dmay: в берцах на пидальки жать стремна - я учился в берцах - и всю зиму катаюсь в них - никакой разницы.
<ink_sleep> http://itmages.ru/image/view/105164/8e3b53d9 великий скрин)
<MagicLover> Нафига тебе педаль чувствовать? Тебе надо просто контролировать нажатие.
<skai> ink_sleep: богом забытая виртуалка?
<skai> ink_sleep: али у деда отжал его калькулятор?
<ink_sleep> skai, там вебсервер полноценный и крупный irc сервер хД
<dmay> MagicLover: ещё скажи что ты на автомате ездишь, и я тебя вообще в блондинки запишу :3
<dmay> ink_sleep: кросафчег )
<ink_sleep> это не я кросафчег
<ink_sleep> это KVM рулит )
<dmay> а рсислогда не многовато?
<Daseraf> Ммм не хочу выпендриваться, но позавчера на работу ходил на лыжах) Реально в берцах удобнее было)
<MagicLover> Была 6ка. Ща 9ка. Живу за городом. Зимой последние 5 минут каждый день снежное трофи, требующее жёсткого контроля.
<ink_sleep> http://itmages.ru/image/view/109805/bb4859b0 билайн палит всех!
<MagicLover> В том числе при выезде часто толчок назад, тут же переключение на 1ю и мягкое движение вперёд. - раскачка. :)
<dmay> MagicLover: ладно, ладно. после шестерки даже у блондинок автоматически отрастает гуй. так что мужыг )
<XuMuK> 301415
<XuMuK> 92654
<Daseraf> Ддосишь?)
<jillsmitt> volgruk: тебе уже дали ответ на твой вопрос?
<ink_sleep> блин
<ink_sleep> что то реально спамеры ошалели оО
<jillsmitt> volgruk: ты ключ создай, зарегистрируй его на гитхабе, после этого сможешь множить репу свою
<jillsmitt> или там сливать ее
<volgruk> сделал
<volgruk> щарегил
<volgruk> сделал ssh-add
<volgruk> (на гитхабе тоже добавил)
<Daseraf>  :'(  в городе 5 компьютерных салонов, а обжимаю только я и в нашем.... задолбали!  :'(
<ink_sleep> оОэ
<Daseraf> ?
<Daseraf> С утра обжал 20 пятиметровых кроссов, и поток балбесов не иссякает...
 * jillsmitt блиин, ненавижу задерживаться на работе
<jillsmitt> Daseraf: пять салонов - сильно
<jillsmitt> пять слонов
<Daseraf> ага... и везде сидят под мастдаем)
<Daseraf> форточники проклятые... Задолбали зверей ставить
<dmay> Мастдай это Дюк. А Виндовс это "оффтопик"
<dmay> развелось нуботы :3
 * jillsmitt нашел себя в проектном институте, тут есть анклав линуксоидов к коим я и попал
<Daseraf> -___-
<Daseraf> ну нубодяй я и что)
<jillsmitt> звери - круто, пароль на радмин 12345678
<jillsmitt> я реально рад что есть зверьсд
<jillsmitt> и вебмани кошельки
<jillsmitt> ы
<Daseraf> хитрец чо...
<jillsmitt> да это древняя тема
<dmay> а значит ты существо примитивное и бесправное. и нужное только для оскорблений, посылания в гугель и повышения самооценки за счёт унижения тебя ^___^
<dmay> зверь с радмином это даааа
<dmay> это было весело :3
<Daseraf> А еще у меня есть автомат P90 кусок арматуры и куча энтузиазма)
<jillsmitt> интересно, из п90 и арматуры можно сделать мозг?
<oxothuk> можно
<oxothuk> можно сделать мозг с горошком
<oxothuk> или мозг в собственном соку
<Daseraf> Страйкболт
<Daseraf> сцуко... Страйкболисты есть? )
<dmay> моск можно сделать из чего угодно
<dmay> но качество не гарантировано
<AndreX> интересно из п90 можно стрелять арматурой )
<Daseraf> Вот это вопрос на миллион...
<oxothuk> можно
<jillsmitt> майлру агент теперь имеет поддержку irc и дефолтный автоджойн канал #ubuntu-ru
<jillsmitt> уахаха
<oxothuk> при достаточной обработке п90
<jillsmitt> страшно?
<oxothuk> мда
<oxothuk> пощимят
<AndreX> Daseraf: совпало) http://www73292.millionforme.com/igra/?wm=83&miln=1
<Daseraf> если представить что  булавка это арматура и про правильной калибровке гирбокса с учетом механики вылета шара,то вполне реально)
<AndreX> :)
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> кто юзает гугл хром?
<oxothuk> кто пользуется google chrome
<oxothuk> ?
<ink_sleep> все
<ink_sleep> о!
<oxothuk> тогда вопрос
<dmay> ink_sleep: нправда
<dmay> 15%
<ink_sleep> я всопмнил чо хотел делать
<dmay> емнип
<ink_sleep> спокойной ночи всем
<ink_sleep> dmay, на самом деле уже 50 давно
<oxothuk> как ограничить в нем доступ на все сайты кроме заданного?
<ink_sleep> вас дезинформируют
<dmay> ink_sleep: это на вашем gentoo.org 50%
 * jillsmitt konqueror
<dmay> и ещё 50 мозиллы
<oxothuk> по сути вопроса мысли есть?
<ink_sleep> oxothuk, есть. для этого используют squid.
<dmay> oxothuk: поставить проксю, закрыть прямой выход в инет
<dmay> всё остальное - баловство
<oxothuk> странно
<dmay> ну или екстеншен напиши
<dmay> только он отключаться будет в два клика :3
<oxothuk> даже в интернет эксплореер есть такая фишка
<neoascetic> тест
<ubuntuhelp> neoascetic, Failed!
<neoascetic> не ври
<dmay> боты никогда не врут
<neoascetic> риторическо-философский вопрос про убунту
<dmay> реально failed
<dmay> и сразу ответ - ставь виндовс
<neoascetic> связанный с плясками с бубном после очередного апгрейда
<neoascetic> установил последние обновления - отвалился вай-фай на ноуте. пришлось откатывать ядро вместе с linux-backports-wireless
<neoascetic> это из ряда вон, или много на каких системах что-нить да отваливается?
<dmay> [стандартный вброс про "на винде все работает"]
<neoascetic> что, ни одного стоящего ответа, не?
<volgruk> у меня бубунта 10.10 x64, нетбук Lenovo x100e. На удивление настроил и запилил всё что мне надо, всё работает ничего не отваливается
<dmay> volgruk: прицепи второй монитор :3
<volgruk> хехе)
<MagicLover> Навскидку - как мне переназначить папку у апача /var/www на /home/adm/www ?
<volgruk> не пробовал) но наверное попробую. про это я слыхал
<dmay> а у меня другой вопрос - какой-бы фигни на ебее прикупить? чисто для поржать? :3
<neoascetic> со вторым монитором у меня все норм (msi wind u100), но почти после каждого апгрейда ядра беда с вафлей
<volgruk> но чтобы её настроить я раза 3 сносил и скаждым разом ставил заново)
<volgruk> но вот сейчас у меня 2 знакомых переползли обратно на винду. Один просто ковырялся что в дебиане, что в бубунте. а итоге доковырялся. Раскурочил, плевался что ничего не работет и и тд
<MagicLover> А у меня всё работает... :-[
<MagicLover> Уже года два... :)
<volgruk> ну, я захотел себе ось а не полутруп, поэтому ежели что из внутренностей пощупать захотелось - для этого есть бубунты/фрибд на виртуалке
<neoascetic> ну хз, меня все устраивает кроме таких вот мелких неурядиц. не знаешь, чего ждать. до этого обновлялся без палева, что говориться, а вот теперь, чтобы не рвать на шее волосы, думаю - а надо ли, коли и так все норм?
<sharikoff> MagicLover: можно поставить модуль
<neoascetic> а симлинк не?
<MagicLover> А я на 10.04 - у меня нету времени обновиться. Хотя дома 10.10
 * dmay скромно хотел rdp на два монитора...
<dmay> а пришлось семерку ставить
<MagicLover> Чот мне показалось, что 10.10 не слишком удачная вещь - глюков я заметил больше чем в предыдущие грейды.
<neoascetic> на венде все работает?
<dmay> вебкамера в ноуте не работает
<dmay> но это же соооооони
<dmay> неновестьненовестьненовесть
<sharikoff> сони -с миру по нитке
<neoascetic> ну так глюки при апргрейде ядра - это все-таки исключение, а не правило?
<dmay> FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1981-DeLorean-Back-Future-Time-Machine-/200571349561?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2eb2fbea39#ht_26762wt_1166
<dmay> где взять $60K??
<dmay> а, не, это не та самая всё таки
<sharikoff> унести
<AndreX> в банке  )
<sharikoff> унести
<sharikoff> опс..
<AndreX> )
<|rapidsp|> отпилить
<ink_sleep> dmay, а я бы хотел обычную DMC
<dmay> ink_sleep: там за 10К есть обычные
<dmay> за 12 вроде даже в бм культурном состоянии
<ink_sleep> [v
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> всего лишь?
<dmay> ну + перегон+фрахт+перегон естественно
<dmay> а сама железка 12
<dmay> +растаможка ещё
<ink_sleep> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Mustang-2DR-COUPE-07-MUSTANG-V6-COUPE-LEATHER-1-OWNER-CARFAX-CERTIFIED-/320649000572?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4aa82b767c
<ink_sleep> мде...
<ink_sleep> ну тысяч в 600 он встанет у нас пусть даже
<ink_sleep> круто оО
<dmay> 90ткм, ещёб он больше 10ки стоил хД
<dmay> а, там не морские же
<dmay> anyway дофейхуа
<Anatolysam1> друзья.
<Anatolysam1> вот такой вопрос
<dmay> 45 923 мили = 73 905.9045 километра
<Anatolysam1> моя звуковая карта не поддерживается ALSA
<Anatolysam1> значит все, ни как звука не получить?
<dmay> Anatolysam1: бери saab 9000 тербированый
<ink_sleep> интересно сколько она топлива жрет
<dmay> *турбированый
<ink_sleep> dmay, у меня кадетт в гараже стоит, миллион накатал
<ink_sleep> и ничо
<dmay> скокаскока?
<dmay> столько не живут!
<dmay> ииииих... прежде чем такое брать, надо второй гараж построить :3
<ink_sleep> dmay, 92го года
<ink_sleep> живет
<ink_sleep> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-Mustang-GT-CS-1968-Ford-Mustang-GT-California-Special-/190496037331?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2c5a72d9d3 а вообще вот енту хачу
<ink_sleep> только она за год сдохнет у нас(
<dmay> няшка
<dmay> но у первой салон более Ъ
<ink_sleep> ну само собой
<dmay>  у этой кмч на спидометре нет
<ink_sleep> но это ж..
<dmay> и ручка коробки выглядит, простите, как гамно
<ink_sleep> интересно, сколлько доставка лота через ebaytoday обойдётся хД
<dmay> но снаружи яншка, без б
<ink_sleep> они там обещают за 100 баков вроде)
<dmay> ))
<dmay> тьфу
<dmay> надо найти где-нить праворульную БМВ 80го года и купить
<ink_sleep> но когда я на такое накоплю - мустангов уже совсем не будет(
<dmay> что-б больше ни на какие непотреблядские железки не тянуло
<User889[web]> gggg
<dmay> вот оно http://www.japaneseusedcars.com/auction/allday/detail-AuctionNo-FJF8102.html !
<dmay> даже нет, даже вот http://www.japaneseusedcars.com/auction/allday/detail-AuctionNo-SUK11022.html
<dmay> 23тр лол
<MagicLover> Кому можно поплакаться на ужасы извращения в одной конторе? А то у меня истерика щас будет... O_o
<Nebulosa> MagicLover: имя, сестра, имя!
<MagicLover> Имя этому всему в конторке на 10 человек 3 сервера с 2003 виндой, ISA, SQL, Citrix, на них 1С и ещё одна база данных, при этом на одном серваке кончается место из-за логов транзакций SQL размером 34Гб (база меньше гига), а у них ДИНАМИЧЕСКИЕ ДИСКИ да ещё и в софтовом р
<|rapidsp|> логи ж мона обрезать, гугль знает как
<MagicLover> Мне не переразметить это всёёёёёё.... Хныыыыыыы...
<MagicLover> Там надо какой-то режим выбрать, потом забэкапить и то это всё не сразу получится.
<MagicLover> Я решил просто обрезать один диск и дать другому...
<MagicLover> Вобщем, короче тут такой изврат, что ужась...
<MagicLover> Как я люблю свою убунту... :)
<MagicLover> Мне полегчало. Спасибо. :)
<Nebulosa> logrotate настраивай
<MagicLover> Не, я диска прибавлю. :)
<MagicLover> Не хочу с этим связываться.
<MagicLover> У нас контора на 40-50 человек, на обычных dbf всё великолепно работает. За 6 лет никаких проблем с этим.
<MagicLover> Но зачем на 10 человек-то SQL делать...
 * MagicLover молчит про цитрикс, чтобы не снился в кошмарном сне
<himik> гг
<beerseller> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29479
<beerseller> Интересно, есть те, кто пользуется Unity?
<Weise> в россии врядли
<Enelar> Народ, помогите. я по ошибке ввел cd / &&  sudo chmod 770 *
<Enelar> что делать? я теперь не могу даже bash запустить
<Enelar> ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<Nebulosa> што што.. переставляй
<XuMuK> гг
<Enelar> блин там скриптов столько
<Nebulosa> сохрани их
<Enelar> может как нибудь подмонтировать
<Enelar> как сохранить?
<Enelar> у меня к ним доступа нет >_<
<Nebulosa> livecd
<XuMuK> с лайв сд
<dmay> MagicLover: sql-логи на 34ГБ? фи, мы вчера долго думали, чего бд одна тормозить стала. оказалось там лог 120 :3
<Nebulosa> liveusb конечно же
<Enelar> вот, теперь встает второй вопрос. у меня live flash грузится до меню минут 10
<Nebulosa> Enelar: и?
<MagicLover> dmay: Боже... А сколько там юзеров?
<XuMuK> флешка видать тормозная
<Enelar> ну это странно
<Nebulosa> меняй флешку
<dmay> MagicLover: чего-т челов 20 емнип. но это за два года, и далеко не 1це )
<Enelar> ага, какраз новую заливаю
<Enelar> а если подмонтирую, нельзя будет просто chmod 755 сделать?
<Nebulosa> Enelar: нельзя
<Enelar> также в корне монтированного диска
<dmay> а вообще да, развернули 1ц на sql - ищите хорошего dba для донастройки
<Nebulosa> Enelar: везде нужны разные права
<Enelar> ну оно хотя бы запустится тогда
<Enelar> ладно, лучше переставить
<Nebulosa> и ведь главное как ты так "случайно" такую команду ввёл?
<Enelar> я думал что нахожусь в примонтированном диске
<Enelar> и ввел chmod
<Nebulosa>  / тоже примонтированный
<Enelar> ну блин
<Enelar> не в корневой
<Nebulosa> зачем вообще такое делать?
<Enelar> я сделал cd /mnt
<Enelar> потом через некоторое время зачем то cd /
<Enelar> и как то не сохранил в мозгу
<dmay> Nebulosa: как зачем? чтоб мы тут поржали :3
<inhabitant> test
<ubuntuhelp> inhabitant, Понг понг понг...
<dmay> Enelar: не переживай, не ты первый не ты последний
<inhabitant> тест
<ubuntuhelp> inhabitant, Есть контакт.
<Enelar> что бы туда мог писать только владелец)
<dmay> переставляй смело, провереный способ )
<Enelar> ладно, вся это беда на шлюзе, так что ушел в оффлайн
<Nebulosa> боже боже... только владелец..
<Nebulosa> это паранойя от ума?
<Enelar> нет, нужно было дать доступ совсем левым людям
<Enelar> кстати вот еще вопросу
<Nebulosa> Enelar: 770?..
<Nebulosa> 0?
<Enelar> ну да, читать им тоже оттуда нельзя было
<Enelar> Assuming drive cache: write through
<Nebulosa> блин.. ты сломал мне моск
<Enelar> долго ждать?
<Enelar> я пока хардресетом решаю вопрос
<Nebulosa> как это дать доступ отобрав все права, даже на чтение
<Enelar> ну с этого диска нельзя
<Enelar> с остальных можно
<Enelar> все вобщем, ливаю
<Nebulosa> 700  вообще-то
<dmay> а екзекьють то зачем?
<beerseller> Nebulosa, зайди в режим восстановления и опять поменяй
<beerseller> Nebulosa, Если конечно chmod -R не делал
<Nebulosa> beerseller: не делал
<beerseller> Nebulosa, Тогда в режиме воостановления и поменяй обратно
<Nebulosa> я вообще глупости не делал :3
<Nebulosa> это всё enelar
<beerseller> Ой
<paul11> всем привет. а что, в убунте 10,10 по умолчанию ssh не поднят?
<Nebulosa> ssh не нужен обычным пользователем
<paul11> то есть нет
<paul11> а как он называется правильно? не могу в софтвер центре найти
<Nebulosa> openssh
<paul11> всё равно чёто нето находит(
<paul11> openssh-server
<paul11> во:)
<fruct> Çäðàâñòâóéòå!
<fruct> ÿ íàñòðîèë wifi  ñ ïîìîùüþ "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid AP_point_name mode managed rate auto txpower auto channel auto enc s:password" ýòà íàñòðîéêà ñîõðàíèòñÿ ïîñëå ïåðåçàãðóçêè?
<ubuntuhelp> fruct! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<|rapidsp|> fruct: воспользуйся interfaces
<fruct> utf-8 test: Текст на русском видно?
<Weise> когда ebuntu выйдет?
<fruct> я настроил wifi с помощью "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid AP_point_name mode managed rate auto txpower auto channel auto enc s:password" эта настройка сохранится после перезагрузи, или надо будет снова это прописывать?
<TBAPb> че там за пункт 2.2 или 4.2?
<TBAPb> скай
<chelaxe> ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<fruct> ку
<TBAPb> кукареку
<max-im> re
<|rapidsp|> fruct: man interfaces, man iwconfig
<TheThing> ик
<SergeyIT> fruct, я настроил с помощью НМ - настройки сохраняются )
<fruct> |rapidsp|, там не написано про сохранение
<fruct> SergeyIT, я не знаю что такое HM и как там настраивать, у меня нет ГУИ
<|rapidsp|> fruct: interfaces - куда сохранять, iwconfig - что сохранять
<SergeyIT> fruct, ну извини - это нетворк манагер с гуи
<skai> чувствую себя как в бамбее
<|rapidsp|> бамбят?
<fruct> |rapidsp|, а если уже настроено и работает - как нибудь автоматически сделать нужные записи в /etc/network/interfaces нельзя?
<|rapidsp|> ну ты фрукт...
<|rapidsp|> ну если вифи не сохраняется значит не настроено и не работает
<skai> |rapidsp|: не.во всем бамбее бублика не найдешь
<|rapidsp|> да... как там щас в бомбее то...
<skai> |rapidsp|: куражно:)
<fruct> |rapidsp|, прям как в анекдоте: "...положено - ешь, не положено - не ешь..." =/
<|rapidsp|> fruct: в /etc/network/interfaces опиши свой wlan0, в man iwconfig поиском по слову interfaces найдешь, какие параметры вставлять
 * skai сменил оформление на светлое:)так необычно и приятно, после темно серого
<|rapidsp|> fruct: http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/wifi_setup.txt.html
<|rapidsp|> skai: давно бы так :)
<chelaxe> скай
<fruct> |rapidsp|, спасибо
<skai> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/11/0203/h_1296746607_4b46874f2f.png
<skai> jcnfkjcm fdy cdtnksv cltkfnm^)
<skai> осталось авн светлым сделать?
<|rapidsp|> а че какое все полосатое? :)
<skai> смисли полосатое?
<|rapidsp|> картинка с горизонтальными полосками
<skai> дело в твоем мониторе
<skai> или видяхе
<skai> али глюк тырнета
<skai> бо у мну на скрине и даж на картинке в нете - все отлично
<|rapidsp|> возможно
<|rapidsp|> докачалось... полосок стало меньше... ))
<skai> |rapidsp|: няшна рысечка?:)
<dmay> |rapidsp|: одна осталась?
<|rapidsp|> не одна, но мало :)
<skai> |rapidsp|: две полоски?:)
<skai> |rapidsp|: ну крепись
<|rapidsp|> skai: мне эстетики гнома не понять :)
<|rapidsp|> два раза по две :)
<skai> |rapidsp|: ну вот покажи свой страшный вырвиглазный кед:)я проблююсь и выскажу все, что о нем думаю:)гном торт!
<skai> да и тут эстетика не гнома а гтк скорее против кутэ:)
<dmay> гном - закос под макось. кеды - закос под виндовс. дискасс :3
<|rapidsp|> не покажу - там обоины неприличные :)
<dmay> ах, да, оба - гамно, Ъ сидят в консоли
<|rapidsp|> dmay: вброс на 3- :)
<dmay> |rapidsp|: ну я ещё не ужинал, так что моск не очень варит
<|rapidsp|> и я еще трезв :)
<dmay> ну тогда вечером поговорим :3
<skai> dmay: не.про закос уже скучно:)
<skai> вброс на 2-
<skai> и то если препод пьян и по доброте поставит хотя бы 2
<dmay> ну, ну... только и знаете что всё обсирать, даже вбросы
<dmay> а что у нас там нынче модно на ниве линпсячьего троллинга?
<skai> dmay: наверное темы в стиле "кеды наконец кеды", "гном3 - провал и ждем и плачем" :)
<skai> @devoice skai
<dmay> про гном слышал, но не думал что это так емоционально )
<SergeyIT> dmay, мода на линупс кончилась...
<skai> читал на лоре про федора гном тест дей - там панике, ад и израелъ
<dmay> всего 3 страницы, чего такого то
<tiger_> Привет всем, есть вопрос, поможете?
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохооооо
<Offoffoff> браццы
<dmay> tiger_: ставь виндовс
<SergeyIT> тролли ушли во уши в изучение 7-ки, да там и застряли
<dmay> Offoffoff: ^_^'
<skai> dmay: да срача там нет:)настроения просто стали такими в ожидании:)
<SergeyIT> * по
<Offoffoff> dmay: фу... ересь.
<skai> dmay: а ить раньше то молились на гном3
<tiger_> я уже пол года как на линукс
<dmay> !ask | tiger_
<ubuntuhelp> tiger_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> tiger_, младенец еще )
<dmay> tiger_: chmod -r / 777 делал? нет? немужыг
<skai> всего полгода?
<tiger_> Все линуксойды такие неадекваты или есть еще нормальные люди?
<skai> dmay: расскажи ему, что это значит или я тя забаню.
<SergeyIT> нет
<dmay> tiger_: есть. только мы на виндовсе сидим :3
<dmay> skai: я его не призывал это делать, так что не считается
<tiger_> dmay твои реплики накак не вписываются с теоритический смысл этого чата
<Offoffoff> tiger_: не мучай, скажи, ты смотрел в Google?
<skai> dmay: а любопытство, помноженное на падение уровня образования и логического мыышления?:)
<Offoffoff> tiger_: хуже того, даже в идеологический смысл не вписываются
<dmay> skai: естественный отбор! ^__^
<SergeyIT> tiger_, страшнее линуксоида только юниксоид..
<skai> dmay: вот и поживешь отшельнической жизнью
<dmay> tiger_: тебя это волнует? беспокоит? что-то начинает чесаться?
<dmay> skai: ладно, ладно, ызверги
<tiger_> Ладно, не буду обращать внимание на школоту=)
<skai> SergeyIT: лучше вего фряшники:)добрые, отзывчивые:)к любому, кто в их мертвое царство ворвется рады:)
<skai> tiger_: станешь игнорировать себя?
<tiger_> Впрочем задался вопросом недавно почему у меня ноут не хочет погружаться в спящий режим
<dmay> tiger_: chmod -r / 777 - устанавливает права 777 на ВСЕ файлы в системе. лечится только переустановкой. skai, достаточно?
<skai> tiger_: ему страшно спать
<tiger_> раньше как то не пользовался а щас не знаю
<skai> dmay: да
<dmay> tiger_: так и счас не пользуйся, проблема то...
<tiger_> стоит 10.04 обновленная
<SergeyIT> dmay, * 777 - это уже неизлечимо...
<tiger_> Я конечно понимаю что еще не все отточено до совершенства но все же...
<skai> tiger_: ладно.дам подсказку - дрова видео, другое ядро, отсутствие свапа в системе
<skai> tiger_: копай
<tiger_> У всех работает?
<SergeyIT> tiger_, сегодня обновлял?
<tiger_> скай - свап есть, видео не знаю, вообще интеловская интегрированная
<tiger_> нет сегодня не обновлял
<skai> tiger_: свап в систем мониторе показыывается?ядро какое?
<tiger_> я фильтрую обновления у меня проблемы с тарфиком и скоростью
<tiger_> Подкачка 1.4гб как и ставил
<tiger_> не используется
<SergeyIT> tiger_, тогда уже не обновленная, то есть старая )
<tiger_> ядро 2.6.32-25
<|rapidsp|> а в syslog эта беда не отобразится?
<skai> tiger_: попробуй обновить ядро
<skai> tiger_: мой ноут на некоторых ядрах тож не работает в суспенд
<SergeyIT> tiger_, уже *32-28
<tiger_> Попробую
<skai> SergeyIT: 2.6.38-1-generic #27~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP
<tiger_> там эти ядра долбанные качаешь каждый день по 30 мб
<skai> SergeyIT: че ты там грил про 32-28?:)
<SergeyIT> skai, ты же маньяк, а я про нармальную версию )
<skai> SergeyIT: 37-12 вроде стейбл последнее:)пока 38 - тестинг
<tiger_> Как заставить дивидишник читать сьемный жесткий с фс ntfs?
<skai> tiger_: записать данные с этого харда на дивиди диск
<tiger_> Да не не смешно
<tiger_> обидно
<tiger_> в фат как то не гориться желанием форматировать
<skai> tiger_: а те че другие советы нужны?твой дивидишник.ючитай инструкцию - если может - там будет.если не может - ответ никак
<artus> в ext формать
<artus> навиг на двдшнике нтфс то
<tiger_> скай - я убедился уже что твои знания ограничиваются инструкциями=)
<tiger_> артус - сьемный драйв
<artus> и что?
<skai> tiger_: а те все обязаны знать устройство единственной в мире модели дивидишника?ведь она одна.других не существует.стандарт чтоб его
<tiger_> скай - мог бы и промолчать=)
<artus> tiger_, ext3 в винде ну очень прекрасно работаеть, полутше чем нтфс в лине
<skai> tiger_: зачем?ты глупости говоришь:)я тебе намекаю на это:)если ты этого не понимаешь - чтож.проблемы твоего развития:)
<tiger_> артус - винда и ext??? ты в своем уме
<SergeyIT> tiger_, ты чего такой агрессивный?
<artus> tiger_, ты хочеш со мной поспорить? ))) я на ext3 под виндлой торенты лил)
<tiger_> скай - как вывернул то, пятерку тебе за это
<skai> SergeyIT: у него линукс полгода):знаешь что это значит?:)
<artus> кстати чтение 58м/с запись под 40 )
<skai> tiger_: ой ой ой:)а конфетку можно?:)только орехововую
<tiger_> артус я в курсе производительности фс ext и нтфс
<tiger_> но я не знал что винда работать может под ext
<artus> tiger_, и при этом не в курсе что винда понимает ext?
<artus> tiger_, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/Ext2Fsd-0.48.exe
<artus> ставиш разрешение на писать и все гуд
<tiger_> я хз совершенно, у меня второй раздел винда не видит только через прогу
<SergeyIT> винда не понимает ext - ее заставляют понять
<artus> SergeyIT, так же как и все ) драйвером фс )
<artus> а вообще, кому надо изыскивают возможности) осальные же только отмазки)
<artus> *т
<SergeyIT> artus, ага, стороннего производителя
<tiger_> если бы все компы под виндой понимали ext по умолчанию без дополнительных усилий я бы все уже подогнал под ext
<artus> SergeyIT, мне важен результат) а не рассуждения на предметы производителей)
<SergeyIT> artus, мне тоже, поэтому в вин не работаю ))
<fruct> ubuntu server 10.10 по умолчанию должен на пинги отвечать? (браузеру откликается - стоит апач, а пингуется )
<fruct> *а не пингуется*
<sharikoff> да
<nyashechka> доброго вечера=)
<sharikoff> q
<nyashechka> я год жила под виндой и всё забыла. помогите, пожалуйста=(( где монтируют жесткий диск?
<sharikoff>  /etc/fstab или руками
<SergeyIT> взять отвертку, открыть крышку компа... )
<sharikoff> в убунте все само должно работать
<nyashechka> не, если я втыкаю, например, флэшку, то само. а я хочу увидеть виндовые файлы.
<SergeyIT> а в меню place их нет?
<nyashechka> Сергей, быть может, я их не узнаю
<SergeyIT> это как? Там список разделов должен быть (с информацией об объеме)
<nyashechka> там моя пользовательская папка, корзина, рабочий стол и некая файловая система, в которой много убунтовых папок.
<nyashechka> я понимаю, что несу бред, но когда я прежде монтировала куда-то жесткий диск, я его там и видела как папку
<rapidsp> чтото пошло не так
<nyashechka> =))
<rapidsp> nyashechka: на форуме посмотри, там таких тем вагон
<nyashechka> на котором?
<rapidsp> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<nyashechka> спасибо большое ^______^
<Buben> Кто-нибудь пользуется firewall?
<artus> все, вольно или невольно
<Buben> а почему тогда все молчат? )
<san4o> Buben: не все знают что они им пользуются ...
<rapidsp> потомучто файрвол....
<SergeyIT> а чего его трогать если нет необходимости?
<Buben> У меня есть необходимость надо трафик мониторить
<Buben> Незнаю как
<SergeyIT> так на форуме такие темы есть
<nyashechka> эх, пару лет назад линуксоиды были добрее=(
<nyashechka> не посылали всех на форум=((
<Buben> На форум не могу инет дорогой килобайты считаю))
<SergeyIT> стареем (
<sharikoff> они просто одиноки были
<rapidsp> ))
<bgeyts667> Какой посоветуете хостер/регистратор доменов?
<sharikoff> и радовались каждому словцу
<sharikoff> reg.ru
<SergeyIT> nyashechka, а на форуме всё уже разжевано...
<sharikoff> а хостер я сам
<Buben> Какой по умолчанию в ubuntu firewall ?
<artus> iptables
<sharikoff> во всех линухах iptables
<artus> он вообще по умолчанию в линухе)
<Buben> ufw че такое?
<sharikoff> чтоб не устать настраивать iptables
<rapidsp> для ленивых фряшников :)
<sharikoff> =)
<Buben> Мне б с графикой
<sharikoff> для ленивых фряшников есть pf
<artus> Buben, и чтоб с 3d ))
<sharikoff> Buben: и с компизом
<Buben> У меня и то и это не работает )
<sharikoff> как жить.. как жить..
<rapidsp> а есть же какая то штука... файрстартер чтоле..?
<SergeyIT> не люблю грусных историй, пойду лучше домой
<sharikoff> есть
<sharikoff> там кнопачками
<rapidsp> с покером и дефками
<sharikoff> но мине не так страшно от ипитаблесов
<sharikoff> как от вида файрстартера
<Buben> Кстати обьясню почему я firewallом заинтересовался проблема в том что когда я выхожу в инет через какоето время ОП выкачивает 1мб и дальше прц нагружается на 100%
<Buben> Причем в процессах нагрузка не кажется
<sharikoff> а как ты узнаешь?
<sharikoff> по запаху паленой пластмассы?
<sharikoff> что загрузка 100%
<Buben> на графике кажет
<sharikoff> а топ?
<Buben> и гудит вентилятор ))
<sharikoff> ооо
<sharikoff> вентилятор это серьезно
<Buben> после перегруза все норм
<rapidsp> Buben: оно у тебя обновляца лезет скорей всего
<sharikoff> посмотри top
<rapidsp> держишь ее в черном теле...
<sharikoff> посмотри ps ax
<Buben> А че так проц то грузиться?
<sharikoff> а не н график
<sharikoff> rapidsp: прям как винда емае =)
<sharikoff> лезет и лезет
<Buben> Эт нормально когда nautilus и metaciti запущены?
<rapidsp> top смотри
<sharikoff> метасити это стандартная гономовская фигня
<sharikoff> а наутилус тоже стандартная гномовская фигня
<rapidsp> логично :)
<Buben> rapidsp: завтра посмотрю и напишу )) а ща пойду спать ))
 * sharikoff думает не забыть включить виртуализацию в биосе...
<sharikoff> rapidsp: вот скажи мне
<sharikoff> как хирург хирургу
<sharikoff> есть у меня интел серв 2 процовый и 4 гига оперативы
<sharikoff> я туда воткнул деб на нем квм
<sharikoff> 2 машинки там виртуальных
<sharikoff> одна vyatta это что то типа роутер ос
<sharikoff> вот.. вытянет ли вся эта бандура 40 мегабитный канал туда сюда рулить?
<sharikoff> + динамомаршруты
<sharikoff> у?
<rapidsp> по идее должна...
<rapidsp> но я не хирург сразу скажу :)
<sharikoff> а кто хирург?
<sharikoff> =)
<rapidsp> хз :)
<sharikoff> мде.. по графикам эта штука циску делает.. а в реале незнаю никого ктоб пользовался..
<sharikoff> все тока в блогах хвалют
<sharikoff> вот..я буду первый с нашего двора
<artus> sharikoff, ну на ixbt в какой то ветке народ говорил что она разруливает
<rapidsp> я когда чет болеменее приличное админил, у мя под роутер фряшный был отдельный dl140 :)
<sharikoff> artus: про косяки чо нть говорили?
<sharikoff> кроме того что она некоторых штук пока не умеет?
<sharikoff> т.е как она под нагрузкой и тд и тп
<rapidsp> имхо главн чтоб ифейсы не зашились
<sharikoff> мде..
<rapidsp> нагрузка от сквидов всяких да посфиксов
<sharikoff> а там нету такова точнее не будет
<artus> sharikoff, ну ей вроде домовые сети разруливали
<sharikoff> чисто рулежка
<sharikoff> город туда город сюда и тд..
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> rapidsp: ты на постфиксе кстати не делал бекап всех писем?
<sharikoff> и вход и выход
<rapidsp> неа...
<sharikoff> чтоп потом врагов народа искать и расстреливать
<rapidsp> я сразу расстреливал :)
<sharikoff> правильно..
<sharikoff> я б тоже
<sharikoff> но у нас демократия и плюрализьм
<sharikoff> надо доказуху
<sharikoff> =))
<rapidsp> просто вектор сменить: не враг народа, а террорист :)
<chelaxe> демократией и не пахнет
<inkvizitor68sl> ga
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: и тебе пф
<himik> где я?
<nyashechka> Привет, Химик=)
<XuMuK> привед)
<XuMuK> гг
<nyashechka> ой=))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: мне сёня-завтра должны телефон прислать))*
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тока что смску получил 24-48 часоу)
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: кстати, пробовал ставить андроид на виртуалку?) такое дерьмищще)...
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<XuMuK> чо?)
<death_> всем привет
<death_> у меня стоит убунту 10.10 раньше все прекрасно работално но недавно у меня стали исчезать приложения из меню а когда я пытаюсь поставить их обратно в меню они сразу исчезают помогите кто нить
<death_> че ни у кого такого не было?
<edwardoid> всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<edwardoid> сколько места под убунту netbook стоит оставить?
<edwardoid> ибо место на харде критично
<edwardoid> хм?
<Taurendil> Ну гигов 5 хватит под корень
<edwardoid> для нетбуков свап нужен?
<edwardoid> ибо hibernate делать никто не будет, батарею жрать буит
<Enelar> кажись вернулся
<Enelar> вопрос такой, после перестановки сервера, пропускная способность упала. раньше торрент качал до 2МБ, то сейчас для проверки стартанул выше 400KB не идет. Да и сервисы проверки скорости больше 2Мбит не показывают
<Enelar> вообще как может сервер, не будучи нагруженным раздавать интернет с другой скоростью?
<Anatolysam> добрый день.
<Anatolysam> дрова на видеокарту ATI встали криво
<Anatolysam> как их снести и начать все ставить заново?
<edwardoid> драйвера проприетарные?
<Anatolysam> мой вопрос видно было?
<Anatolysam> слетел я
<Taurendil> Драва какие?
<Anatolysam> в системе сейчас стоит Ati catalist control centr
<Anatolysam> но они не запускаются
<Anatolysam> выдает ошибку
<Anatolysam> Ошибка Иницилизации
<Taurendil> а убунта какая?
<Anatolysam> 10.10
<Anatolysam> я так понимаю
<Anatolysam> надо попробовать их снести, и заново руками ставить
<Taurendil> Не факт что поможет
<Anatolysam> надо хотя бы попробовать... как их вот убить ?
<Enelar> Может посмотрите, вот конфиг раздачи интернета. Авось обклался где. http://pastebin.com/wm0xVqZF http://pastebin.com/0CxT2FKR http://pastebin.com/uyxFf8MZ
<Enelar> Просто с такой проблемой сталкиваюсь впервые. Точнее даже с проблемой такого рода. Где искать слабое место не имею представления.
<Enelar> Как корректно задать вопрос гуглу тоже не знаю, он меня не понимает.
<edwardoid> 1) обычно такие дрова подключаются как модули вбей в терминале lsmod
<edwardoid> 2) найди нужный модуль (легко определишься) и вбей rmmod <имя модуля>
<Anatolysam> на радеон есть четыре
<Anatolysam> ttm
<Anatolysam> drm_kms_helper
<Anatolysam> i2c_algo_bit
<edwardoid> 3) название пакета с дровами в гугле поищи и вбей sudo apt-get reinstall <название пакета>
<edwardoid> и?
<Anatolysam> ты говоришь, найди нужный модуль...их получается 4 ))
<Anatolysam> какой из них?
<edwardoid> по идее можешь по очереди удалить)
<Anatolysam> anatolysam@anatolysam-P5K:~$ rmmod drm
<Anatolysam> ERROR: Module drm is in use by radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<edwardoid> наверное зависимости
<edwardoid> в любом случае легко сможешь через modprobe все вернуть
<rapidsp> иксы завершить надо
<Anatolysam> такс...
<Anatolysam> то есть сейчас я все сношу к такой то бабушке? )
<rapidsp> и ваще имхо достаточно xorg.conf достаточно переименовать
<edwardoid> у иксов динамически конфиг строится
<edwardoid> нах его убивать?
<edwardoid> тож вариант
<Anatolysam> кстати
<Anatolysam> когда я ввожу
<Anatolysam> sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Anatolysam> он пишет        sh: Can't open ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<rapidsp> sudo chmod +x fglrx-uninstall.sh
<edwardoid> +1
<Anatolysam> сейчас попробую )
<Anatolysam> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к `fglrx-uninstall.sh': Нет такого файла или каталога
<rapidsp> ye yflj yfqnb ult jy kt;bn ^)
<rapidsp> ой надо найти где он лежит :)
<edwardoid> :))))
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, значит его нет
<edwardoid> man find
<Sergey_IT> man cd
<Sergey_IT> man sudo
<Sergey_IT> man man
<XuMuK> rapidsp: ты се телефон с андроидом взял чтоль?)
<Anatolysam> так а драйвера то стоят, но ничего не рабоает )))
<Anatolysam> http://itmages.ru/image/view/116818/fd0e485d
<rapidsp> XuMuK: да, он у меня уж почти год :)
<edwardoid> господа, кто возьмется по vnc ему править?
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, а что за видео?
<Anatolysam> ATI Radeon X1600.
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, и какие дрова ставил?
<rapidsp> ыыыы...
<Anatolysam> я делал по инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati
<Anatolysam> дрова ставил которые с сайта ati скачал
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: твоя глава "Открытые драйвера",  дальше мона не читать
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, "Как правило для большинства старых видеокарт ATI подходит драйвер «ati», а для более поздних моделей «radeon» либо «radeonhd»."
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, и открытые из коробки...
<Anatolysam> так чтобы мне их использовать, мне же надо сейчас Каталист центр снести )
<Anatolysam> я правильно понимаю
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: попробуй просто переименовать /etc/X/xorg.conf
<rapidsp> если иксы загрузятся, то больше ниче делать не стоит
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, надо снести, те что поставил... И на будущее - сначала читать, а потом делать
<Anatolysam> Смотри почему я начал шевелиться
<Anatolysam> я поставил систему
<Anatolysam> вроде все работало
<Anatolysam> но при перемещении окна, на экран попадались полоски
<Anatolysam> и доцки ругался
<Anatolysam> что ему чего то там не хватает
<Sergey_IT> Anatolysam, твои проблемы на форуме 100500 раз обсуждались
<rapidsp> у АМД нет твоих дров
<Anatolysam> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4
<Sergey_IT> народ читать разучился...
<[koshka]> да!
<Anatolysam> Сергей, говори круче
<Anatolysam> и не умел
<Anatolysam> ты же только и избранные обладают этим умением
<bulldog> !help swap
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help swap'
<Dr_Cat> Всем привет установил себе lampp ну готовую сборку сервера, но не хочет запускатся на нём apache, пишет что уже запущена такая фигня, до этого ставил просто апачь, как старый апачь удалить?
<edwardoid> sudo apt-get remove apache?
<Dr_Cat> Starting XAMPP for Linux 1.7.3a...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP for Linux started.
<Dr_Cat> вот что выдаёт
<edwardoid> ну для теста можешь апач вырубить
<Dr_Cat> как?
<bulldog> Всем приветы)Таккая проблема...уже третий день бьюсь-немогу нормально заставить работатьь два моника...Компьютер считает что телек номер 1 а монитор номер 2...в винде был раньше-была возможность в CCC свапнуть местами моники.Тут в каталисте ненашёл...на
<bulldog> ткнулся на команду  aticonfig --swap-monitor --effective=now
<bulldog> Error: option --swap-monitor is not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!   ...по гайдам в инете не отключается XRandR.В общем как мне быть?:(
<edwardoid> под терминалом
<edwardoid> sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Dr_Cat> вот...ща попробую.
<edwardoid> ну или apache2
<edwardoid> не помню уж
<Dr_Cat> ок...lampp запустился, как теперь тот старый апачь удалить куда подальше, remove не помогает, выдаёт какие-то зависимости к php-mysql, phpmyadmin
<bulldog> и правильно выдаёт
<edwardoid> :)
<bulldog> сноси всё за компанию)
<Dr_Cat> как-то по очереди?
<bulldog> О_о первый раз наткнулся на зависимости чтоле?*
<edwardoid> а лучше sudo synaptic
<bulldog> вроде бы при существовании зависимости такой тебя просто предупреждают что кроме апача будет снесено ещё тото и тото...)(
<edwardoid> там в поиске вбей apache
<bulldog> а вообще джа)синаптик рулит)
<edwardoid> и соглашайся со всем)
<bulldog> по моей проблеме никто не в курсах*?:(
<bulldog> а то уже бесит извращение с мониками и шаманство с xorg.conf )))
<Dr_Cat> с зависимостями да, первый раз)
<deadmoon> мде
<deadmoon> раз раз прием
<deadmoon> как слышно?
<Dr_Cat> отлично
<deadmoon> я вчера убунту установил
<rapidsp> чорд
<Dr_Cat> а я неделю назад)
<deadmoon> разобраться не могу, с винды тяжко перейти
<bulldog> а я ваще не на убунте сижу )(
<bulldog> гугль поможет =D
<deadmoon> сколько сайтов перерыл уже =)
<bulldog> а чё за проблема то?
<Dr_Cat> bulldog: а ты на чём?)
<bulldog> ну почти убунту)
<deadmoon> увидел у одного знакомого, так понравилось! решил вот оно маё! установил и ушел в ступр
<rapidsp> это нормально
<bulldog> debian
<bulldog> да в чём проблема говори...
<Dr_Cat> deadmoon: ахах) У меня так тоже первый раз было) Если бы ты поставил FreeBSD или Suse мозГ бы сварился)
<deadmoon> никак не могу рабочий стол настроить... темы качаю с нета, а установить их не могу
<bulldog> Dr_cat я за пару часов работы с консолью фряхи освоил все нужные мне для работы команды)
<bulldog> ничё так)
<deadmoon> я освоил только одну - top =))
<bulldog> deadmoon xD вот блин проблему нашёл)Чё за темы?:)откуда качаешь?gdm bkb лвь ,
<bulldog> gdm или kdm ?*
<Dr_Cat> bulldog: ну я пока поучусь на убунте, а потом уже перейду на Дебиан...
<deadmoon> вот поэтому у меня и ступр =) вроде gdm
<bulldog> Dr_cat разница оч невелика)
<bulldog> deadmoon откуда качал...ссылку
<deadmoon> http://gnome-look.org/
<bulldog> полную ссылку на тему)
<deadmoon> ща
<Dr_Cat> Dr_Cat: У меня вообще друг сам себе ядро написал, дрова написал свои, и поддрежку .exe сделал, только зараде того, что бы игру поиграть, которая на Винде не тянула)
<bulldog> просто там есть много не совсем под гном)
<Dr_Cat> Вот я тоже так хочу научитя...
<edwardoid> 1) умница твой друг, что ядра умеет писать)))
<edwardoid> 2) Wine/Cedega ему в помощь
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: вот и я так думаю...
<bulldog> мля сразу вспомнился один чел =D
<bulldog> болгенос йопт)
<deadmoon> для начала эта: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Login-Scan-Fusion?content=54985
<edwardoid> 3) пусть играет WoW он под убунтой пашет ополучше винды
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: там такой прикол не прокатывал...)) Не помню почему
<edwardoid> какой прикол?
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: да, кстате, насчёт этого...как его тут запустить?))
<edwardoid> что именно?
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: с той игрой вайн не прокатывал
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: ВОВ
<bulldog> это оформление окна входа..ты в курсе?
<deadmoon> его тоже надо поменять =)
<edwardoid> cedega не пробовал a у wine есть пакпи ачля виндовс программ файлс наприме
<deadmoon> научиться бы хоть что-то менять, а то только терминал изменил в цветовой гамме
<edwardoid> или вроде по простому клику на Launcher.exe
<edwardoid> или Wow.exe запускает
<edwardoid> учи с++
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: ну с вайном игрался! Я на 100% уверен, что просто установив Вайн, вов не заработает)
<edwardoid> ну может еще стоит скачать сам вов :D
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: с моей та удачей) У меня никогда по стандарту ничего не работает)
<edwardoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: Нет, я просто так буду с тобой об этом говорить)) Конечно он есть у меня!)
<edwardoid> ну у меня пашет
<Dr_Cat> ладно...разберёмся..ща другой прикол...как в терминале вырезать файл и вставлять? команды какие?
<edwardoid> в смысле вырезать?
<deadmoon> вот прикольная ссылочка на игры http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Dr_Cat> ну ВЫРЕЗАТЬ-ВСТАВИТЬ
<edwardoid> ааа
<rapidsp> Dr_Cat: mv, cp
<edwardoid> +1
<Dr_Cat> перенос файла с одного места в другое, просто под sudo надо перенсти в папку /opt
<edwardoid> подробнее man mv
<Dr_Cat> mv - вырезать?
<edwardoid> он переместит файл
<edwardoid> move = cut+paste )
<deadmoon> ладно... завтра вас еще помучаю своими ламерскими вопросами =) всем пока
<edwardoid> poka
<Dr_Cat> оки...а на примере можно?
<rapidsp> забудь про термины "вырезать", "вставить" :)
<Dr_Cat> сори, с винды привычка)
<edwardoid> без терминала никуда
<Dr_Cat> это я давно понял)
<edwardoid> mv ~/a.txt ~/myfolder/
<rapidsp> я про терминал
<edwardoid> что про терминал?
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: про забыть фразы Вырезать и вставить
<edwardoid> не понял суть, но ок)
<Dr_Cat> А как сразу переместиться в папку например /opt/lampp из другого каталога, одной командой, ато надоело вечно cd ..   cd..   cd .. пока дойду до корневого каталога, а от туда в /opt/
<artus> а cd /opt/lamp/ не?
<artus> и вообще, пользуй таб )
<bulldog> йопт)я решил свою проблему с двумя мониками)ппц...как обычно....всё гениальное просто....
<only_you> alpha 2 еще не вышла?
<hobagos> вышла
<hobagos> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<only_you> hobagos: спс большое
<hobagos> раньше всегда ставил альфы, теперь как то не хочется
<Dr_Cat> кто-то работал с lampp?
<XuMuK> rapidsp: блин, только прочитал ответ, отходил... а какой, если не секрет, аппарат?)
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: имхо, почти все, если не работали, то пробовали...
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: и одна "p" у тя лишняя...
<Dr_Cat> XuMuK: это хорошо, а вот с FTP на нём работали?
<artus>  а причем тут фтп к лампу?
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: фтп ето уже не ламп будет...
<Dr_Cat> XuMuK: ну у него есть ФТП сервер
<artus> нету
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat:  LAMP==Linux+Apache+MySQL+PHP
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: "у него" нет, но можно доставить...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP: Starting Apache with SSL (and PHP5)...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP: Starting ProFTPD...
<Dr_Cat> XAMPP for Linux started.
<Dr_Cat> вот ProFTPD это что?) НЕ ФТП?)
<Dr_Cat> это с стандартного комплекта
<edwardoid> а нах ftp вообще?
<edwardoid> у тебя реальный статический IP?
<XuMuK> ето самый дырявый фтп-севрер, который дает рута злым дядям
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: стат
<Dr_Cat> XuMuK: посоветуй другой ФТП
<artus> @voice edwardoid
<edwardoid> я посоветую ssh
<edwardoid> создай нового кастрированного пользователя
<rapidsp> XuMuK: desire
<edwardoid> с ограниченным доступом
<Dr_Cat> как под судо запустить обозреватель файлов?
<artus> Dr_Cat, vsftpd
<XuMuK> rapidsp: классный аппарат!)) я себе Desire HD заказал, должен завтра-послезавтра прибыть)
<artus> Dr_Cat, причем тут ламп к XAMPP ?
<rapidsp> крут :)
<artus> gksu nautilus
<Dr_Cat> XuMuK: зачётный апарат
<XuMuK> artus: я тоже его песал))* стёр мессагу))
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: я знаю, потому и беру)
<Dr_Cat> artus: нуу как бе, скачал хамп под линукс, а в таре ламп
<XuMuK> artus: xamp ето типо кроссплатформенный ламп))
<artus> нафиг те тар?
<artus> Dr_Cat, http://debian.pro/72 фтп
<edwardoid> посоветуйте мне 3 удобных OS для еее pc, требования: программирование (С++), удобный плеер, удобный серфинг
<Dr_Cat> artus: cпс, а как под судо запусть обозреватель файлов?
<artus> Dr_Cat, я уже говорил
<edwardoid> судо nautilus
<artus> Dr_Cat, alt+f2 и туда gksu nautilus, а вот ламп http://debian.pro/49
<XuMuK> я тоже ставлю одной коммандой, тока она покороче сдеццл))
<dmay> edwardoid: emacs, очевидно же
<Dr_Cat> вот я хочу локальный сервер с выходм в интернет с помощью ХАМПП, как мне ему присвоить ДНС имя? или даже тот же ип?
<Dr_Cat> ну что бы одногрупники могли заходить на него с инета
<XuMuK> edwardoid: када прога, которую надо запустить от рута, имеет граф. и-фейс, то уже не sudo, a gksu
<edwardoid> что emacs?
<dmay> edwardoid: 3 удобных ОС для eee pc одновременно )
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: заюзать какой нить freedns или no-ip || free-ip
<artus> Dr_Cat, я тебе дал ссылку, читай, там все расписано, и еще в поиск забей lamp остальные части выдаст
<dmay> Dr_Cat: google dyndns
<edwardoid> разница?
<edwardoid> sudo <programm> &
<edwardoid> и никаких траблов
<Dr_Cat> artus: то ручная сборка с отдельных компонентов
<artus> Dr_Cat, на сайте
<edwardoid> я выбрать хочу)
<Dr_Cat> artus: поставил Joomla, но в начале установки КМС она проверяет на доступность на запись, вот один из файлов недоступен для записи, а надо, как сделать доступным?
<artus> man chmod
<XuMuK> Dr_Cat: надо прочитать инструкцию по установке... там всё написано
<artus> да по ходу много чего надо прочитать)
<Dr_Cat> artus: =) 100%
<Dr_Cat> ну вот например как дать файлу cophiguration.php доступность на запись? chmod 777 configuration.php??
<Dr_Cat> или 777 для серевера это слишком?
<edwardoid> это слишком
<edwardoid> тебе нужна запись?
<edwardoid> chmod +r <filename>
<Dr_Cat> ок ща попробую
<some1_>  есть ли хорошая альтернатива nautilus?
<Dr_Cat> edwardoid: -r было мало...поставил 777, а какие есть ещё варианты? Просто с 777 прокатило
<rapidsp> some1_: а в какую сторону хорошая?
<artus> Dr_Cat, по хорошему сделать владельцем файла вебсервер)
<some1_> rapidsp, в сторону скорости
<rapidsp> тунар
<example> привет
<example> помогите загуглить как решить такую проблему: бубунта 10.10, встроенная видео в ноуте от intel и не поднимаются иксы
<some1_> rapidsp, apt-get install thunar?
<some1_> !thunar
<ubuntuhelp> Thunar — файловый менеджер для XFCE, легковесная альтернатива Наутилусу. Более подробная информация по адресу: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html
<example> !intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<example> !video
<ubuntuhelp> Начиная с Ubuntu 7.04 установка кодеков производится автоматически, при их недостатке. Если вы не можете использовать автоматический инсталятор см: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html для приложений: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Infernal> есть кто?
<Dr_Cat> artus: мда...ничего не вышло, если зайдёт, то смотри что вышло: http://94.244.18.206/bsd-12/
<Dr_Cat> artus: посоветуешь какую-то другую КМС?)
<example> хелп с intel всроенной
<example> иксы не грузятся, после установки
<Sergey_IT> example, а с лайва работали?
<example> Sergey_IT: с лайва всё ок
<dima3> Товарищи, в канале наутилуса тихо, спрошу здесь. Для наутилуса можно назначать произвольные сочетания клавиш на пункты контекстного меню ("открыть с помощью...", выполнить скрипт и т.п.) для выбранных файлов (файла)?
<Sergey_IT> example, тогда странно, убунта 10.10 ?
<example> Sergey_IT: да
<example> Sergey_IT: может сделать chmod и обновить систему?
<some1_> изменил файловой менеджер на pcmanfm, но когда открываю папки с робочего стола все равно открывается наутилус
<some1_> как сделать чтоб с рабочего стола тоже pcmanfm открывал?
<Sergey_IT> example, не знаю, 10.10 не юзал, глянь на форуме, например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126068.0
<Sergey_IT> example, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127988.0
<Sergey_IT> example, и еще может было...
<Dr_Cat> установил этот ХАМП, но с инета его ен видно, что модет быть?
<dmay> руки?
<Dr_Cat> dmay: с ними тут проблема
<dmay> меняй
<example> Sergey_IT: спасибо. Не помогло((
<Dr_Cat> dmay: нет, они мне дороги=) А теперь без юмора...
<Sergey_IT> example, что за ноут?
<example> Asus a42f
<some1_> !pcmanfm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pcmanfm'
<Sergey_IT> example, еще проблема с асусом http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134848.0
<Sergey_IT> example, ковырять надо поиском... или 10.04 попробовать может
<Enelar> Человек попросил скинуть конфигурацию ядра. Что это? Где взять?
<Sergey_IT> example, может ошибку в логах посмотреть и по ней поискать в инете...
<Sergey_IT> example, http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<Enelar> дяди, не верю что никто не знает что мне нужно ему ответить. ubuntu 10.04
<example> Sergey_IT: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<dima3> Подскажите, можно ли менять/добавлять сочетания клавиш в наутилусе
<dima3> Имею в виду не глобальные настройки system -> prefs -> shortcuts
<Dr_Cat> а можно ли сделать фул ресет системы?? Тоесть все настройки сбить, всё полностью, что бы была сырая, такая буд-то только установил её? Но не переустанавливая систему?
<artus> можно) если ты бекап системы делал)
<Dr_Cat> artus: врядли)
<Dr_Cat> artus:  а другой способ?)
<artus> а другоо нет)
<artus> ну окрома снести наафиг из того что ты ставил )
<Dr_Cat> а как всё удалить?
<artus> в твоем случае проще с нуля поставить)
<Dr_Cat> нет не проще) У меня ноут, СДРОМ сдох и флешки нет)
<Dr_Cat> ужастная ситуация
<P[0_o]nika> Доброго вечера всем!
<dmay> P[0_o]nika: что сломал?
<NoOova> Народ как мне сайт целиком выкачать?
<NoOova> вгетом например
<NoOova> т.е. чтобы по дочерним ссылкам следовал и скачивал
<artus> alias sget='wget -r -w5 --random-wait -l2 -np -k' # Recursive wget
<artus> ну и sget http://zzz  у меня вот так )
<Infernal> доброго времени суток, обладатели нетбуков с видюшкой intel gma 3150 есть?
<P[0_o]nika> -dmay- у меня то все как часы работает не первый год )
<dmay> P[0_o]nika: а чего пришёл?
<P[0_o]nika> ээм, а в чем проблема?
<P[0_o]nika> Пообщаться пришел
<P[0_o]nika> грустно в ночи кодить одному )
<|example|> )
<dmay> иди, иди, работай, негр, солнце ещё высоко :3
<P[0_o]nika> Омг =) .|.
<Infernal> проблема в отсутствующем драйвере на него
<Infernal> тьма его знает как поставить и откуда, думал тут посоветуют
<P[0_o]nika> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=103396.0 ?
<dmay> P[0_o]nika: ня http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqgsXkmQ6ZI пусти на втором мониторе, пусть не так грустно будет ^__^
<P[0_o]nika> хахах ) найс но там уже живут Адам и Джеми)
<murkasp_> фыв
<murkasp_> Кто в mysql серверах шарит?
<P[0_o]nika> классный мульт) Как ж я его раньше не видел
<murkasp_> qwdwqdqwd
<murkasp_> меня видно?
<P[0_o]nika> ага
<P[0_o]nika> тока я не шарю в серверах, мне мускула хватает, потому молчу
<P[0_o]nika> )
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | murkasp_
<ubuntuhelp> murkasp_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<murkasp_> как поменять пароль от mysql? т.к. я недавно поставил linux - являюсь нубом
<dmay> а какой при установке поставил, надо полагать, забыл?
<murkasp_> я судя по всему устанавливал сразу LAMP
<dmay> ишто?
<inkvizitor68sl> murkasp_, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=mysql+%D1%81%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81+%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F+root
<dmay> один фиг установочные скрипты спрашивают в том числе пароли ко всем сервисам
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: не балуй маленьких, я как раз собирался его на форум отправить
<dmay> это-ж всё обсосано по 100500 раз
<P[0_o]nika> а мне нравится Let me google it for you
<jham> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/442
<P[0_o]nika> прикольнее чем просто ссылку давать)
<murkasp_> я в /etc/mysql/debian.cnf нашол логин/пароль которые пустили через phpmyadmin, и изменил отредактировал этот файл с комментарием DO NOT TOUCH!
<jham> o_O
<inkvizitor68sl> vjkj;tw)
<inkvizitor68sl> молодец)
<P[0_o]nika> ну а че, можно и ломом
<inkvizitor68sl> насколько мой сисадминское величие помнит
<inkvizitor68sl> пароль для mysql всегда восстанавлиавали примерно так
<jham> надеюсь сервер стоит дома и отключен от ввв
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) выключаем запрос пароля при логине рутом из консоли от рута в /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) заходим в шелл mysql
<inkvizitor68sl> 3) меняем пароль
<inkvizitor68sl> 4) правим конфиг обратно
<inkvizitor68sl> фсё.
<artus> дадада) я так вот менял )
<P[0_o]nika> круто вам) Я не забывал пароли )
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вообще паролей нет
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя вру
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 есть
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 от гугла
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 от моего ssh ключа
<P[0_o]nika> а свежеустановленный имхо можно было просто реконфиг сделать
<Infernal> P[0_o]nika:  я уже пробовал - непомогло
<P[0_o]nika> о ну я не знал же этого =)
<Infernal> гуглю уже неделю, вот решил припереться сюда спросить
<artus> а еще можно потушить мускль, запустить sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables & и собственно mysql> update user set Password=PASSWORD('новый_пароль') where User='root'; и опосля mysql> flush privileges;
<inkvizitor68sl> Infernal, тебе написали уже как
<inkvizitor68sl> дважды
<P[0_o]nika> ох я чет не посмотрел подумал реконфиг не помог )
<inkvizitor68sl> [02:05:30] 176529592:  Хочешь девяти значный уин??
<inkvizitor68sl> Отправьте смс с текстом 70+303221 на номер 7050  и вам в ответ придет пароль и уин. Стоимость смс где от 13руб
<inkvizitor68sl> мда...
<artus> они там уже столь надцатизначные?
<P[0_o]nika> ээм а в чем кайф 9ти знака? Нахрена вообще аська?
<inkvizitor68sl> да развод это
<artus> хех, деть валялсо семизнак, нафиг не нужный ) ибо он не нужен)
<P[0_o]nika> аська вообще не нужна
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а у тя скарпбук с хабра страницы сейвит?
<artus> *скрап
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, сейвил
<inkvizitor68sl> только сейчас он вообще всё сейвить перестал
<artus> в том то и дело чт ов прошедшем , грабит все кроме хабра
<Enelar> 0% [Ожидание заголовков]
<Enelar> и все
<Enelar> что делать?
<artus> ждать , заголовки )
<Enelar> толго? мне срочно нужен пакет cowsay, сервер не собирается
<murkasp_> злые вы. я потру debian.cnf и посмотрю что получится
<artus> Enelar, все притензии к провайдеру )
<Weise> Здрасть
<Weise> есть java developers?
<Enelar> хм. а у всех качается http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cowsay/cowsay_3.03-9.2_all.deb ?
<Enelar> у меня открывается дирректория, а сам фаил неа
<Weise> юзай другой браузер
<artus> а браузер тут зачем ? wget же
<Weise> аа, я тока зашел
<Enelar> а восьмая скачалась
<Weise> не знал что wget
<Enelar> а вот
<Enelar> хм. странно, не ожидал от огнелиса
<inkvizitor68sl> http://h.de/ буржуи ошалели(((
<artus> O_o
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: занят?)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, визитка
<murkasp> какашки
<inkvizitor68sl> murkasp, кто?
<murkasp> они!
<ego> ребят, может кто знает. есть две регулярки, нужно вывести значение между ними(той-же регой). как?
<P[0_o]nika> хм а кто нибудь пишет с джанго?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-04
<murkasp> как потереть пакет lamp?
<jham> потереть?
<jham> apt-get remove?
<jham> purge?
<ego> apt-get autoremove
<jham> murkasp: не подключай серв к инету. добавишь спэма в ввв
<jham> серьёзно
<jham> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/radar_injection.jpg
<artus> ))
<adska> Эмммъ.. Может, тут есть неспящие и разбирающиеся в графах (алгоритмика)?
<jham> adska: какой алгорить
<jham> тм
<adska> http://wklej.org/id/469851/  jham
<jham> надо эффективно, или только чтоб работал?
<adska> Лучше всего эффективно, но в принципе плевать, может быть и чисто для работы. Кстати, с рекурсией.
<jham> deep first search с каждого узла, получаешь множества и выбираешь самое большое множество отнимая от всех, пока не соберёшь все узлы
<jham> если я правильно задание понял
<adska> Ну вот оно так вроде, а с имплементацией все равно проблемы. Поиск вглубь не особо справляется (dfs), bfs скорее, как на мой взгляд.
<jham> ну это по барабану
<adska> Аха, ну тогда ладно, буду до конца пробовать. Видимо, где-то ошибку делаю.
<adska> Но пси большое Тебе =)
<jham> runtime формально одинаковый
<jham> а как формальный runtime по русски? я эти термины только на немецком знаю
<jham> ну и на английском
<adska> Эммм.. Я только по-польски, потому не подскажу =)
<adska> Хмъ.. тетя вики подсказывает, что это называется "сложностью вычислений"
<jham> о, спасибо
<Michahel> У меня проблема. Не запускается kdm. Что делать?
<sharikoff> смотреть лог
<sharikoff> выяснить место косяка
<sharikoff> исправить
<sharikoff> запустить kdm
<Michahel> Это случилось после выбора пункта какой-то косяковой графической оболочки
<Michahel> появляется курсор на экранеи всё. Система настроена таким образом, что вход без ввода пароля
<Michahel> Где находятся эти пункты? Как заглянуть в их внутренность?
<Michahel> Или как выбрать нужный пункт по умолчанию, находясь в консоле?
<Linux_PRO> мой линукс овиндел
<Buhack> здавствуйте
<Buhack> как в apache 2 dns настроить в конфиге и где блин этот конфиг весь etc обшарить
<Buhack> обшарил
<skrishi> Buhack: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&biw=1280&bih=575&&sa=X&ei=7o1LTYGXNIfoOYi9ue4P&ved=0CBYQBSgA&q=apache2+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0+-windows&spell=1
<Buhack> спасибо чуваки
<Buhack> отправили гугли
<skrishi> там всё написано.. по русски.. даже перводить не нужно...
<Buhack> слушайте!
<Buhack> а поддержку яваскрипта в апаче нужно ли включать
<Buhack> или я ламо?
<kreker93> ку всем
<skrishi> ку
<Buhack> pljhjdf
<Buhack> здорова
<kreker93> Кто нить читал про данный девайс http://www.hi-news.ru/pk-i-noutbuki/dreamplug-neobychnyj-mini-kompyuter.html ?Так и не понял как монитор к нему подключить
<Buhack> блин люди
<Buhack> вы мне не ту наводку дали
<Buhack> я лишь настроил хост и привязку к папке
<Buhack> к днс никаких привязок
<jillsmitt> блин
<jillsmitt> существует ведь обширный перечень литературы
<jillsmitt> администрирование линукс и тому подобное
<vova-forum> Всем привет помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<SergeyIT> vova-forum, запустить в окно?
<vova-forum> Да
<vova-forum> Хотя бы как нибудь
<AndreX> ку всем
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<AndreX> вчем проблем?
<SergeyIT> vova-forum глянь на форумах
<vova-forum> смотрел уже три дня перечитываю и тему на форуме сделал
<AndreX> он у тебя автоматом опредился хоть?
<vova-forum> по команде lsusb виден и все
<dmitrix> кто нибудь вкурсе как синхронизировать почту ya.ru по imap с evolution?
<dmitrix> а то в evolution есть папка спам и корзина и в почтовом ящике есть папка спам и корзина
<dmitrix> Получается что у меня по 2 папки корзины и спама
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> есть ли жизнь на марсе?
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<tenshigo> ответ зависит от того что пил и в каких количествах.
<FredyBackShash> Доброго всем
<Jonny_> Драсте! :)
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<vova-forum> помогите запустить AVerTV H830
<tenshigo> убейся или убьют.
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<Jonny_> У тебя что Enter заело?!
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<Aceler> @kban vova-forum
<Guest20561> не поможем!
<himik> vova-forum: я тебе открою секрет
<AndreX> ээээ
<tenshigo> опоздал -_-
<vova-forum> Приколяетесь да?
<FredyBackShash> Подскажите такой вопрос за роутером есть два сервера на обоих должны работать вебсайты, один уже выведен наружу на 80-й порт, пторой наверное выведем на другой порт 81-й например, есть сделать чтобы сайты открывать на 80-м порту? друг
<FredyBackShash> ого IP у роутера нет
<himik> его НЕВОЗМОЖНО запустить
<Jonny_> Пользователи Aptosid-а имеются здесь?
<FredyBackShash> или может роутер можно как-то настроить чтобы на 80-ом порту работали сайты с обоих серверов? по доменным именам сайтов роутер сможер запросы разделять?
<Aceler> Да, блин, с моим интернетом только и работать оператором на канале. Погодите часика два, я за нормальный интернет заплачу :)
<tenshigo> -_-
<Aceler> FredyBackShash: а смысл настраивать на роутере, почему не настроить на сервере?
<sharikoff> да кстати
<FredyBackShash> Aceler: На каком из двух?
<sharikoff> на любом
<Aceler> FredyBackShash: на обоих :D
<Aceler> Или настроить в DNS, если там разные IP
<FredyBackShash> Aceler: Что именно? один порт роутера можно пробросить на один сервер или я чего не понимаю?
<Aceler> Или вообще вписать их в /etc/hosts
<Aceler> А, ты с другой стороны.
<Aceler> Тогда надо на роутере ставить nginx
<FredyBackShash> Aceler: внешний IP один а у серверов два разных внутренних адреса
<Aceler> Я понял, да.
<Aceler> nginx
<FredyBackShash> Aceler: и что в нем настраивать? как он будет определять к какому серверу запрос?
<Aceler> По доменному имени
<sharikoff> проксировать будет
<tenshigo> а нельзя НАТ настроить?
<sharikoff> да какая разнца
<Aceler> FredyBackShash: или поставить nginx на одном из серверов, если на роутере поставить нельзя
<Aceler> Роутер будет кидать на него, а тот будет или сам отрабатывать, или передавать на второй сервер
 * Aceler ушёл платить за интернет
<tenshigo> не знаю. просто предположил ^_^. я в этом ноль но вспомнил что один внешний им делят натом.
<tenshigo> это кажется проще в реализации чем с кеширующим проксиком.
<FredyBackShash> Я так понимаю gninx должен смотреть какие имена обрабатывает апач и отдавать ему а если нет имени в списке отдавать другому серверу?
<tenshigo> пардон, это же два сервера...
<sharikoff> дестинейшн нат
<sharikoff> есть сурс нат - наружу выпускает локалку
<sharikoff> есть дестинейшн -это с инета в нутрь
<tenshigo> то есть подходит?
<sharikoff> есть бинат -прямое соответствие
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> надо ставить прокси обратный
<sharikoff> это имхо
<tenshigo> ладно... врядли пойму на словах. как нибудь почитаю соответствующую литературу.
<sharikoff> типа что то  nginx
<sharikoff> тока он слишком модный для такой фигни
<sharikoff> есть проще.. названий не помню
<tenshigo> вообще это балансер...
<sharikoff> нетолько
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: Думаю nginx подойдет.
<sharikoff> это как из пушки по воробьям
<sharikoff> правда правда
<FredyBackShash> только как его настроить чтобы список сайтов которые перенаправлять брал из конфига апача
<tenshigo> sharikoff честно, тебе вся эта муть интересна?
<oxothuk> это не муть
<sharikoff> ну задача имхо интересная =)
<tenshigo> ну задача может... а вот все эти делати как то не очень -_-
<tenshigo> детали*
<oxothuk> странные мысли =)))))))))
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: может поможешь немного советами? я nginx фронтендом к апачу когда-то ставил но тогда все было на одном сервере
<sharikoff> http://www.sapgeek.net/2009/12/reverse-proxy/
<oxothuk> ну да
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> как то так
<oxothuk> теперь просто в настройках нжиникса вместо локалхоста пиши айпишники своих серваков
<oxothuk> и перенастраивай, наверное, апач на 81 порт
<oxothuk> и там и там
<FredyBackShash> oxothuk: обоих?
<oxothuk> да
<FredyBackShash> а как обо будет решать какой сайт на каком сервере?
<oxothuk> а ты напишешь в нжиниксе а-ля "порно весело задорно.ком  = 192.168.0.23:81, а все про вязание крючком.нет = 192ю168ю34:21
<sharikoff> да да.. примерно так
<oxothuk> теже виртуалхоста
<oxothuk> только реал хосты =)
<FredyBackShash> oxothuk: На обоих серверах много сайтов планируется, на первом уже 100 штук есть второй пока не настроен то тоже сотни планируются
<oxothuk> ну так а проблема то в чем?
<oxothuk> )
<sharikoff> нивчем
<sharikoff> только конфиг километровый буит
<FredyBackShash> поэтому надо чтобы нгинкс сам брал имена из конфига апача на первом сервере а те которых там нет направлян на второй
<oxothuk> нууу
<sharikoff> апач сам разберется
<sharikoff> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_proxy.html
<sharikoff> вот еще
<sharikoff> вобщем ниче страшного
<sharikoff> во
<sharikoff> это про че я говорил
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/prog/info/3324.shtml
<sharikoff> nginx слишком модный
<XuMuK> ку
<ctrlok> hi2all
<ctrlok> Есть еще дятлы, кроме меня, которые на альфе 11.04 сидят?
<sharikoff> q
<ctrlok> или не дятлы :)
<dmitrybo> отважные джедаи
<ubuntuser1349> всем привет, меня видно корректно?
<ctrlok> ubuntuser1349, йЦУКЕН?
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: короче чуть чуть конец расплывчато
<sharikoff> а так корректно
<ubuntuser1349> спасибо
<ctrlok> видимо никого нет :(
<ctrlok> Долбаная альфа
<ctrlok> убрала gnome-desktop
<ctrlok> теперь заставляет сидеть на unity, который корректно не запускается. И дрова от нвидии не работают. Долбанный вчерашний апдейт.
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> за то ты приобщился к будущему
<sharikoff> ты его видел
<sharikoff> ваще будущее одним глазком
<sharikoff> *ваше
<dmitrybo> чатзиллу кто-нибудь использует?
<ctrlok> та ну. Вообще пустой интерфейс. Одно хорошо, что я хотя-бы gnome-do поставил. А то через альтФ2 ничего не происходит
<ctrlok> и панелей нет
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ctrl+alt+f2
<sharikoff> там консоль
<ctrlok> в1
<ctrlok> ф1
<jillsmitt> ф3
<ctrlok> ага
<sharikoff> вобщето до ф6
<jillsmitt> а то и больше
<jillsmitt> или меньше
<sharikoff> на 7 вроде иксы сидят
<ctrlok> так сначала вообще оно ксорг удалило к матери, поставило нвидиакуррент.
<ctrlok> под которым отказался запускаться юнити
<ctrlok> Вобщем квест
<jillsmitt> фууу
<jillsmitt> юнити
<skai> sharikoff: наше будущее - 10.04 до конца света хватит:)
<ctrlok> Буду даунгрейдица
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/117011/7e8e389c
<sharikoff> это юнити
<ubuntuser1349> не совсем вопрос: знающие подскажите пожалуйста как решить проблему с isa ne2000 в Damn Small Linux интерфейс поднимается, пингую сеть, посылка идет, а ответ не принимает. В вин98 сетевуха работает исправно.
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff>  ubuntuser1349 это сетевуха исовская?
<ubuntuser1349> да
<skai> sharikoff: тя удивляет вопрос, что гномоюнити похоже на мак?
<jillsmitt> ubuntuser1349: ты из какого года к нам прибыл?
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: Спасибо буду пробовать, Еще надо разобраться как на том сервере что-либо ставить кроме стандартного репозитория там менеджер пакетов какой-то фирменный и ни APT ни YUM ни DPKG нету и компиляторов нету вичего не понятно
<sharikoff> это не ко мне
<sharikoff> с пакетами
<ubuntuser1349> jillsmitt, бнц нужен потому так
<sharikoff> это где ж такая сетка то?
<ubuntuser1349> дома
<sharikoff> там еще я помню t коннекторы есть
<ubuntuser1349> нуда
<skai> sharikoff: тя не смутило, что сравнивают с в98
<sharikoff> и 10 мегабит в прыжке
<ctrlok> поставить себе шоли кеды на убунту
<skai> ubuntuser1349: у тя там коаксиалка шоле?О_О
<ctrlok> давно не смотрел. Какие там самые новые?
<ubuntuser1349> да
<skai> ubuntuser1349: ох тыж.10 лет такого не видел
 * skai чует открытие wormhole для путешествия в прошлое
<ubuntuser1349> на 75омном работает полмега
<san4o> утро началось весело ...
<skai> ubuntuser1349: эмммм...а модернизация?
<sharikoff> skai: так я те про че =))
<|rapidsp|> ctrlok: не ставь кеды на убунту
<ctrlok> почему?
<|rapidsp|> просто не ставь
 * Weise сейчас слушает «Пурген - 08 Робот-рай»
<ctrlok> я кубунту-десктоп ставлю. Всё равно ничего не работает
<sharikoff> @kban Weise
<|rapidsp|> ну если тока всеравно ниче не работает... :)
<ubuntuser1349> skai: слепил из чего было, смотрю в сторону wifi
<ctrlok> ну я на альфе. После апдейта пропал гном-десктоп, зато появился юнити, который нифига не работает
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: короче батенька ваше ядро 2.4.20 максимум
<|rapidsp|> ну да
<sharikoff> и пересборка это тоже вам
<sharikoff> @unban Weise
<skai> ubuntuser1349: не смотри на вай фай.это будет слишком сильная модернизация.ты умрешь от культурного шока.значала на10baseT хаб прокинь на старую исашную сетевушку 10мегабитную утпшку
<ubuntuser1349> sharikoff: спасибо за наводку
<sharikoff> skai: там аппаратно не пашет
<skai> ubuntuser1349: годик посиди.потом потихоньку на 100мегабитку
<skai> sharikoff: че исашных карточек нема?
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349:  и еще не забывай про заглушки =))
<sharikoff> иначе сигнал будет в космос уходить.. =))
<sharikoff> мде...
<sharikoff> радуете вы меня люди добрые
<himik> )))
<skai> ubuntuser1349: кстати да.терминаторы нужны
<skai> sharikoff: а зачем ему интернет то там?
<himik> да, на 50ом
<sharikoff> вспомнил молодость
<skai> ubuntuser1349: купи момед на 9600бод
<san4o> ubuntuser1349: ты так и не поделился с нами кто еще к сетевому проводу подключен ...
<ctrlok> Кстати, а кто-то поднимал на радиусе вай-фай сеть с бесшовным переходом ?
<skai> san4o: он сам:)
<ctrlok> А я поднимал :)
<sharikoff> ctrlok: это как?
<sharikoff> радиус это ж сервер ааа
<sharikoff> или уже нет?
<ctrlok> Это что люди ходят по зданию и не парятся с переключением между wifi точками
<himik> ctrlok: это когда едешь ты на машине по офису и оно само переключается между точками доступа?
<sharikoff> типа =))
<ctrlok> на велосипеде)
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: ты прям фурор тут произвел =))
<skai> ctrlok: на бентли.педальном.как в детстве были педальные запорожцы игрушечные
<himik> здорово
<ubuntuser1349> хорошие анекдоты, тоже улыбаюсь, но старые технологии пока работают :)
<sharikoff> с исошной сетевухой..
<ctrlok> skai, педальный бентли это здорово :)
<skai> sharikoff: дык.столько людей сразу осознало какие они старые
<sharikoff> у меня где то еще ведро таких валяется
<skai> ctrlok: у мну такой был:)там даж эмблема была В
<himik> а у меня одна на память и хаб...
<skai> правда В - значило волга.но это детали:)
<ctrlok> skai, ЗАВИСТЬ!
<sharikoff> ctrlok: ман написан?
<sharikoff> если да дай почитать
<himik> ctrlok: да, хотелось бы видеть!
<ctrlok> sharikoff, а я не поднял :) Я только поднимал на двух точках. Потом начальство зажлобилось на линксисы и ретрансляторы и я в итоге поднял всё на том шо было посредством шлюза с аутентификацией, влана и точек доступа без шифрования
<sharikoff> ctrlok: это отмазки
<sharikoff> ман в студию
<himik> хавутУ в студию!
<skai> хавуту в пм.я сворую и опубликую как свое:)
<ctrlok> пункт 1 - поднимаешь радиус сервер. пункт 2- настраиваешь на синхронизацию с ад, пункт 3 - настраиваешь точки на радоту с радиусом, пункт 4- прикручиваешь ретрансляторы, пункт 5 - запускаешь в продакшн
 * sharikoff сегодня от чего то рад всех видеть
<skai> а пункт 6 - ...
<skai> пункт 7 - ПРОФИТ
<sharikoff> это наверное ubuntuser1349 виноват..
<ctrlok> :)
<ubuntuser1349> :)
<ctrlok> Ладно, кеды поставились, пойду в ребут
<skai> ctrlok: прощай навсегда
<ctrlok> не поминайте лихом
<ubuntuser1349> это виноват пень 2сотый, жалостно выкидывать
<skai> ubuntuser1349: выкидывай.сначала молотком намстив ему за все нервы, вытянутые его тормозами
<skai> я так со своим амд к6-2 поступил:)
<himik> аж слеза наворачивается читая вас
<skai> а проц посадил на цепочку как брелок ключей
<|rapidsp|> как кеды загрузяцца, ексли не работает ксорг и нвидия...
<ubuntuser1349> ну да ладно, бнет для диаблы на нем пашет отрадно
<skai> |rapidsp|: поэтому я и попрощался с ним:)
<|rapidsp|> _
<|rapidsp|> )
<|rapidsp|> палиц до кнопок не дотягивается
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> ку
<san4o> ubuntuser1349: никого не слушай. всему можно найти приминение =)) модернизация не для нас ...
<skai> SergeyIT: ук
<SergeyIT> удлинни!
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|:  не ешь за компом
<skai> SergeyIT: уууууууккккккккк
<|rapidsp|> не пали...
 * |rapidsp| доел сухарик...
<skai> |rapidsp|: свин
<himik> а я пойду делать апгрейд (попробую cpuhotswap) ubuntu зависнет/нет...
<ubuntuser1349> блин, ну зачем пришел в ирц, опять улыбка до ушей
<sharikoff> заходи почаще
<skai> а я вытяну ноги и чайку попью:)с хлебом, сгущенкой и сериалом:)
<sharikoff> мож в Larry погамаем
<SergeyIT>  ubuntuser1349, уходи - это не для тебя - здесь серьезные люди
<skai> sharikoff: че за ларри?
<skai> SergeyIT: у него сеть на коаксиале на втором пне
<|rapidsp|> наверн так роутер какой нить называется :)
<skai> SergeyIT: он серьезен
<sharikoff> у ubuntuser1349 спроси. он из того времени =)
<SergeyIT> skai, главное не протяни... ноги в смысле )
<skai> sharikoff: лучше играть в литл биг адвенчур:)
<sharikoff> у него только что первая кровь на экраны вышла
<sharikoff> супербоевик
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: у него дьябла 2 есть:)
<skai> так что там 2000 у него:)
<skai> по ту сторону червоточины
<SergeyIT> skai, я тоже впервые 7.10 пробовал на П-ММХ )
<sharikoff> все уже лет 8 ждут третью
<ubuntuser1349> не будет третьей еще лет 5
<skai> sharikoff: у мну был амд к6-2 разогнанный вручную(вручную - это не через биос или утилиты.а перемычками на плате вслепую и путем проб и ошибок)
<ubuntuser1349> кокраз до концца света, это чтобы по сюжету
<ctrlok> ну
<ctrlok> ниче так, симпатишно
<sharikoff> скрин
<ctrlok> стыдно :)
<skai> ctrlok: ты случайно гном поставил, замес кед.переставь
<ctrlok> та ну. Гном
<sharikoff> да ладно.. мы одним глазком
<sharikoff> и смеяться не будем
<ctrlok> он красивее :) А кеды попользую пока гномдесктоп не вернут
<|rapidsp|> в 11.04 гном весь изломали
<ctrlok> ну так и я про что
<|rapidsp|> нет кандидатов для установки )))
<ctrlok> сейчас вообще гномдесктоп удалили апдейтом и не ставится никак
<ctrlok> ну вернее поставить можно - но потом опять то же сделают
<|rapidsp|> и юнити до кучи уплющили :)
<ctrlok> тупой юнити
<|rapidsp|> ждите в 11.04 кеды основным десктопом :)
<|rapidsp|> *демонический смех*
<ctrlok> странно. Гном на мак похож. Кеды на мак похожи.
<ctrlok> но между собой - непохожи совершенно )
<sharikoff> это колдунство
<|rapidsp|> затянись еще и все встанет на свои места :)
<|rapidsp|> gtk поменяют на qt и встречайте knome :)
<ctrlok> ладно, пойду опять в ребут
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: новая убунта http://itmages.ru/image/view/112610/acebe492 =)
<|rapidsp|> похожа :)
<sharikoff> 11.04 =)
<|rapidsp|> iUbuntu? :)
<sharikoff> unity
<|rapidsp|> а где толстая панель сбоку?
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: так? http://itmages.ru/image/view/117099/fae58234
<|rapidsp|> ага... каиру таскает туда-сюда... жулег :)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> либре оффис http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/11/0204/h_1296812384_5537b5285c.png
<skai> няшно:)
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: в кустах куксик сидит?
<Nebulosa> кукусик*
<sharikoff> =)
<FredyBackShash> И снова здравствуйте
<FredyBackShash> Как поставить хоть какойнить менеджер пакетов если никакого не установлено и компилоторов в системе нет?
<SergeyIT> в системе все есть
<sharikoff> компилоторов.. хм.. долго соображал что это
<FredyBackShash> sharikoff: компиляторов, мори за опечатку
<sharikoff> =)))
<FredyBackShash> SergeyIT: у меня нет, к сожалению
<sharikoff> да ниче.. нормально
<OdmincheG> привет всем! :) Кто юзал мунин? Нужен плагин для мониторинга анонимных юзеров на сайте
<Nebulosa> FredyBackShash: пакет распаковываешь, и вручную копируешь
<SergeyIT> FredyBackShash, найди и поставь
<Nebulosa> желательно сразу apt-get
<FredyBackShash> Какой коммандой архиректуру процесора узнать?
<Nebulosa> uname -p
<Nebulosa> uname -i
<FredyBackShash> [~] # uname -p
<FredyBackShash> unknown
<FredyBackShash> [~] # uname -i
<FredyBackShash> unknown
<Nebulosa> всё не то! пиши uname -a
<FredyBackShash> офигеть
<FredyBackShash> о ближе
<Nebulosa> во uname -m
<sharikoff> у меня ваще
<sharikoff> [root@free /home/admin]# uname  -i
<sharikoff> GENERIC
<sharikoff> и усе
<FredyBackShash> на одном сервере Linux NASBD5357 2.6.33.2 #1 SMP Tue Sep 28 04:00:46 CST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux    i686
<FredyBackShash> на другом Linux DiskStation 2.6.32.12 #1358 SMP Fri Oct 29 01:40:14 CST 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux synology_x86_710+     x86_64
<adm> У меня в mysql при удалении строки из таблицы появляется пропуск в id и следующий insert пишет строку под новым id, но на месте старого, удалённого. Как сделать что-бы строка писалась в конец табли-цы а не вставлялась на место дыры?
<SergeyIT> FredyBackShash, hwinfo --cpu
<Nebulosa> adm: каналом ошибся
<|rapidsp|> adm: append?
<Nebulosa> SergeyIT: но надо архитектуру
<adm> в какой канал писать?
<SergeyIT>  Nebulosa, а это не то?  Arch: Intel
<sharikoff> автоинкремент надо сбросить
<sharikoff> adm: ^^
<Nebulosa> SergeyIT: не, битность нужна
<sharikoff> adm: ALTER TABLE <table_name> SET AUTO_INCREMENT=0;
<FredyBackShash> Nebulosa: SergeyIT:  x86_64 вроде оно 64 бита?  а для i686   Какой пакет скачать
<sharikoff> 686
<sharikoff> 386
<sharikoff> x86
<dmitrybo> adm: а нафига?
<ubuntuser1349> sharikoff: точнее ядро 2.4.26
<Nebulosa> ubuntuser1349: што?
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: угу.. 2.4.20 самое защищенное было
<sharikoff> я его и вспомнил
<ubuntuser1349> пойду гуглить как пересобрать
<Nebulosa> некрофилы в чати!!
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: скачиваешь сорцы
<sharikoff> заходишь туда пишешь make oldconfig
<sharikoff> make menuconfig или make xconfig
<sharikoff> тыкаешь мышей
<ubuntuser1349> куда еще мышей тыкать?
<sharikoff> сохраняешь потом makr depend&&make modules&&make modules_install&&make install
<ubuntuser1349> аа
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: make gconfig же
<sharikoff> там менюха буит
<adm> Благодарствую сброс автоинкремента помог.
<sharikoff> adm: данимазашо
<sharikoff> захади если чо
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: там модули натыкаешь те что надо.. незабудь про nls и звуковуху
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> молодость...
<ubuntuser1349> зачем звуковуха, надо то всего чтоб исашная ne2000 завилась правильно
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну тем более
<sharikoff> ubuntuser1349: а чо у тя за ось?
<sharikoff> там стоит?
<sharikoff> ставь шапку 9 имхо самый адекват на тот момент
<ubuntuser1349> sharikoff: Damn Small Linux uname -a выдал: linux box 2.4.26 #1 SMP Sa Apr 17 19:33:42 CEST 2004 i586 unknown
<sharikoff> ясно. куцо это.. ставь полноценную
<ubuntuser1349> обязательно i586 чтоб было?
<sharikoff> ну.. как вариант
<[Green]> приветы
<SergeyIT> ку с приседанием )
<ubuntuser1349> забавно, с атеросами и вайфай работает, а с ne не хочет или что-то не догоняю
<ubuntuser1349> пересобрать ядро это что-то из области фантастики :(
<sharikoff> ну а как
<sharikoff> только так
<ubuntuser1349> а ndiswrapper.exe не поможет если из винды драйвер содрать, или это не в ту степь?
<AndreX> ну если так дальше обьяснять - получается не в ту )
<User743[web]> доброго дня
<ubuntuser1349> не нашел исходники, донаты просят, попробую другой дистр
<skai> ты чего исходники ищещ?
<ubuntuser1349> skai: Damn Small Linux
<skai> а нафига?
<SergeyIT> skai, на некрокомп
<ubuntuser1349> да
<skai> нафига ему исходники дистра?
<ubuntuser1349> ne2000 сетевуха не пашет
<SergeyIT> ISA
<skai> и нафига тебе исходники дистра, если не пашет сетевуха?
<skai> иищ исходники ядра
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: ты тут ? ms опять отжигают - 30 просмотров с нидерландов.. опять вся статистика подпорчена.
<ubuntuser1349> а если make нету что делать?
<ubuntuser1349> значит не пересобрать ядро?
<skai> смирись
<ubuntuser1349> не, пойду гуглить
<ubuntuser1349> добью всеравно, поставлю monkey и буду радоваться
<himik> любопытненько, загружаю ubuntu 10.04.1 с флешки, второе ядро на проце грузится каким-то backend на 100%
<himik> аа, это баг )
<User743[web]>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<User743[web]>  /msg ubuntuhelp !User743[web] User743[web]
<|rapidsp|> блин ктото на свич чтоли табуретку уронил..
<ubuntuser1349> заработала сеть
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser1349, поздравляю )
<ubuntuser1349> спасибо :)
<[koshka]> день
<ubuntuser1349> только вот мост сдох пока сеть на огрызке настраивал
<utkonos> всем привет
<utkonos> есть кто?
<SergeyIT> никого
<utkonos> о боги,что же мне тогда делать? D:
<SergeyIT> !ask > utkonos
<ubuntuhelp> utkonos, please see my private message
<utkonos> дада,но писать выкладку впустую я не хочу)
<SergeyIT> можешь не писать, а проговорить, может кто и услышит... )
<[koshka]> да пиши уже
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: няу)
<utkonos> ну да ладно,у меня мультимедийные кнопки на клаве внезапно скончались.xev выдает кейсумы но не определяет функцию
<utkonos> keycode 148 (keysym 0x1008ff1d, (no name))  <<пример
<utkonos> если прописать вручную,то выдает:  bad keysym name 'XF86AudioMute' in keysym list (пример)
<utkonos> чяднт?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет, чего сломала? )
<utkonos> ...
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: ничего.) ты же знаешь, если я сломаю, то спрошу у кого нибудь лично :D
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а чего не у всех? Всем кагалом веселее )
<utkonos> ...
<[koshka]> не не.) у меня тут есть проверянные люди :D
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а у меня дома - проверенная кошка ))
<utkonos> игнор означает,что никто не знает?
<SergeyIT> utkonos, сходи на канал #ubuntu - /join #ubuntu - там народу побольше
<utkonos> мне то надо посути узнать одну вещь,где лежит этот самый keysym list
<utkonos> полагаю каким то образом он просто скончался
<SergeyIT> utkonos, так в инете найди, или гугель отключен?
<SergeyIT> http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=ubuntu+bad+keysym+name+%27XF86AudioMute%27+in+keysym+list&kgs=1&kls=0
<utkonos> ну если бы смог найти,меня бы тут небыло
<utkonos> так,а кто нть из присутствующих может проверить,есть ли у него файл /usr/include/X11/XKeySymDB ?
<[koshka]> нет
<utkonos> гм,неожиданно
<MagicLover> А граб сможет запустить W2003 на динамическом диске? :)
<[koshka]> просто есть keysym
<Nebulosa> [ -e /usr/include/X11/XKeySymDB ] && echo "есть" || echo "Нет"
<MagicLover> А то там загрузчик навернулся и всё...
<Nebulosa> Нет
<utkonos> скверный момент
<nya6e4ka> :3
<utkonos> попробовать чтоли финт ушами
<inkvizitor68sl> hp слоупоки
<inkvizitor68sl> 250 кб/сек
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: ок
<sharikoff> пердлагаю сделать онлайн сервис
<sharikoff> основная мысль
<sharikoff> приходит спам
<sharikoff> там или телефон или мыло или ася
<sharikoff> сделать вебморду
<sharikoff> куда это можно ввести
<sharikoff> а на серваке смтп джаббер и астер
<sharikoff> и неделю писем сообщений и звонков
<sharikoff> не в обратную сторону а тому кто заказывал спам
<sharikoff> как вам ?
<Nebulosa> можно конкурентов ддосить, гут
<sharikoff> ну можно модерировать
<Nebulosa> каким образом?
<sharikoff> ставить ловушки на сервисы
<Nebulosa> любого можно обвинитьв спаме
<Nebulosa> и попёрло, LOIC
<sharikoff> например письмо пришло некольким адресатам
<sharikoff> больше того колличества людей с кем можно договориться
<Nebulosa> делаешь 5 ящиков на гмыле, профит!
<Offoffoff> http://blogs.computerra.ru/6536?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ct_news+%28Computerra%29 Урааа! Праздник-то какой!
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: 5 это мало
<GREAT> Всем привет !
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: или можно хранить базу мыльников на серваке
<sharikoff> када юзер жмет спам
<sharikoff> адрес сравинивается с онлайн базой и усе
<Nebulosa> мне вот сегодня спам пришел.. пустое письмо с аттачем pdf
<sharikoff> по достижении заданного счетчика начинается откат
<Nebulosa> получатели скрыты
<Nebulosa> нанотехнологии!!!
<sharikoff> =)
<Nebulosa> открыл пдф ради интереса, оказывается у меня есть депозит на имя моей семьи в одном из голландских банков..
<Nebulosa> я сразу почуствовал что мне сегодня везёт
<sharikoff>  и пошла закачка деньги.exe?
<Nebulosa> не, дальше не ходил, некогда мне.. у меня в канадской лотерее 5 млн надо обналичить, потом за депозит возьмусь..
<Nebulosa> колочубабло ололо!
<chelaxe> ку
<ceval> re
<SergeyIT> ку
<ceval> кто настраивал Logwatch интересует скрипт для обработки логов term.log и aptitude
<chelaxe> !Logwatch
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Logwatch'
<MagicLover> А какая скорость перепеси с винта на винт в среднем?
<bgeyts667> кто нибудь тестировал альфу нарвала?
<MagicLover> С ntfs на ntfs&
<MagicLover> ?
<bgeyts667> 40 Мб/с имхо
<|rapidsp|> ну от 2 до 10 мбайт/с
<bgeyts667> хех
<MagicLover> Один файл на 34Гига.
<bgeyts667> зависит и от числа файлов
<|rapidsp|> 1 :)
<bgeyts667> я понял
<bgeyts667> :)
<MagicLover> ну вот просто он уже 30000 скопировал, теперь будет копировать 1
<Offoffoff> bgeyts667: это что такое
<MagicLover> Убунту скорость расчитывает исходя из размера скопированных файлов
<MagicLover> 30000 копировала не так быстро - 2Мб/с.
<MagicLover> Вот пошла копировать большой файл.
<bgeyts667> Offoffoff: Что что такое?
<ceval> chelaxe все это фигня все видел
<|rapidsp|> ну до 10 по идее должен разогнаться
<MagicLover> Уже 11.
<Offoffoff> bgeyts667: зачем сумятицу до Рождества поднимаешь?
<Offoffoff> bgeyts667: подожди хотя бы бету
<MagicLover> Вообще кажется когда-то копировал там 20 точно делает.
<bgeyts667> Offoffoff: Но пощупать то хочется... ^_^
<|rapidsp|> bgeyts667: вот када младенца тока из утробы достают, тебе хочется его пощупать? :)
<MagicLover> А чего там нового обещают? :)
<bgeyts667> |rapidsp|: Не тот пример :) Когда младенца достают - уже релиз, а альфа - где-то 3-4й месяц :)
<bgeyts667> пощупать не хочется
<Volkodav> я на альфе с первых дней
<Sians> ìîæåò êòî ïîìî÷ü?
<ubuntuhelp> Sians! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<bgeyts667> Volkodav: Много ошибок, багов?
<Volkodav> не
<ceval> бб
<Volkodav> щас вот с новыми иксами траблы
<bgeyts667> какие?
<Volkodav> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<Volkodav>  всё остальное очень адекватно
<Buben> Кто-нибудь из присутствующих занимается переводом манов?
<bgeyts667> хм, еще подумаю о переходе..
<Volkodav> -nvidia and -fglrx are broken.
<Volkodav> я просто не апгредю и жду новых дров нвидии
<Sians> бзы
<Sians> ы
<Sians> кто-нибудь сможет помочь с usb модемом?
<Buben> У меня мтс коннект
<bgeyts667> я тоже настраивал
<Sians> Флай и МТС конект
<Buben> Я ничего не настраивал ))
<Sians> не можем настроить на ubuntu 10.4
<Sians> Эх...
<Buben> Через че настраиваете?
<Sians> эм... всмысле
<bgeyts667> usb modeswitch установите. Мне помогло
<bgeyts667> usb-modeswitch
<Buben> Через какую программу коннектитесь?
<Sians> а она шла типо с сайта производителя
<Sians> http://flyer-express.ru/support/3g.html
<Cthulhuistka> превед
<Sians> хай хай
<Cthulhuistka> что-то мне скучно стало, а хороших чатов в ирке, кроме этого не знаю...
<Buben> Мне кажется вам надо на канал #spletni-ru но никак не этот
<Buben> Здесь сидят люди измученные убунтой ))
<Cthulhuistka> мне его название не нравится
<Cthulhuistka> а что-нибудь еще не посоветуете
<Cthulhuistka> ?
<gbu> #defocus
<Sians> ох измученные наверно слабо сказано
<Offoffoff> Sians: или наоброт, одухотворенные Ubuntu
<Cthulhuistka> ну тогда я останусь
<Buben> Sians: раслабся russiansuka.ru
<Cthulhuistka> я большой фанат Убунты, она меня уже почти вывела из депрессии
<Buben> fixed фанатка ))
<Cthulhuistka> =/
<Cthulhuistka> кстати, как там твой фаерволл? настроил?
<Buben> никак
<Cthulhuistka> =(
<Cthulhuistka> тьфу блин, собеседника потеряла=(
<skai> @mode +b *!*Eugeniy@*
<skai> он испугался, когда я запросил его данные:)надеялся, что побег спасет его хД
<Cthulhuistka> Бубен, ты вернулся ^__________^
<skai> @kban --user Buben 864000
<Cthulhuistka> ну зачееем? Т_Т
<skai> ну вот:)оба логина в порядке:)
<skai> Cthulhuistka: еще у кого увижу ссылки на проносайты - отправлю спрашивать у бубна - зачем
<Cthulhuistka> 0_о
<Cthulhuistka> как страшно жить
<skai> ну так а ты думал
<Cthulhuistka> я думала, тут все доообрые. вчера меня на форум послали, я сначала расстроилась, но там так много всего полезного!
<skai> хммм....а я думал, что поцелуй жизни для ноута - это шутка и не помогает
<skai> уже 4 градуса скинул температуры
<hobagos> привет, может кто нибудь вот это скомпилировать? возможно ли это? http://dumpz.org/31220/
<sharikoff>             погладить еще надо
<skai> hobagos: это - нет
<skai> hobagos: сами сурцы - можно
<skai> sharikoff: пробел погладить?:)
<sharikoff> по яблочку
<hobagos> как это? не понимаю
<skai> sharikoff: не трави душу
<sharikoff> и нашептывать ему в усб кормиииилец....
<skai> sharikoff: а чеж не в минидисплай?
<skai> sharikoff: лизнуть sd кард ридер:)
<sharikoff> туда не.. там страшно
<sharikoff> и он моргнет подсветкой клавы
<uvvtu> типа всем привет и все такое
<sharikoff> значит все..
<sharikoff> не обижается
<uvvtu> sharikoff: здорово
<sharikoff> uvvtu: при
<uvvtu> sharikoff: как на гражданке
<skai> ну он вроде и не обижался:)я регулярно чищу его салфетками чистящими для этой цели купленными
<sharikoff> нормально
<skai> sharikoff: гражданка не визжит громко и готовит по утрам кофе?:)
<sharikoff> skai: ну мож замыслил что нть недоброе
<sharikoff> угу
<skai> sharikoff: кстати я lxf за февраль уже добавлял
<sharikoff> я перекачивать не буду.. о! емае. я так с сервака архив и не достал
<sharikoff> щас почитаю
<uvvtu> по вафле через роутер скорость при передачи файлов мала. что может быть?
<skai> дык могу тоби их в дбокс расшарить:)
<skai> тем более, что перекачивать не придется:)селектив синк или подставишь уже скачанные:)
<sharikoff> я ж архив слил
<skai> ну и что?в архиве фаилы теже, только ноемров за этот год нима
<skai> !pm | hobagos
<ubuntuhelp> hobagos: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<hobagos> хорошо
<jah-man> всем ку-ку
<sharikoff> и тебе ку ку
<skai> jah-man: ку:)
<jah-man> skai, sharikoff, как дела, люди добрые?))0
<skai> jah-man: эммм...кто мы?О_о
<sharikoff> ниче вроде бы.. как сам?
<Cthulhuistka> <jah-man> , привет
<jah-man> skai, ой да ладно забей))
<skai> jah-man: кого?
<jah-man> sharikoff, да нормально...сижу монстра воскрешаю...pentium mmx, 32 оперативы и 2 гига жесткий.. :D
<jah-man> skai, никого) дела у тебя как?
<sharikoff> круто
 * skai чует, что сегодня день некрофилии
<jah-man> skai, чутье тебя наверное подводит Оо
<jah-man> sharikoff, ты чем занят?
<sharikoff> сижу.. чай пью
<skai> jah-man: не подводит.седня весь день сюда люди с таким некрофильским настроем прибегают
<jah-man> skai, сюда??Оо и почему с некрофильским? вот если бы я сказал что хочу трахнуть труп тогда наверное я бы был некрофилом...Оо
<Offoffoff> jah-man: ой
<jah-man> sharikoff, приятного чаепития.
<jah-man> Offoffoff, what's up?
<sharikoff> угу.. спасип
<Offoffoff> jah-man: ты это и делаешь.
<skai> jah-man: ты итак секасом собираешься заняться с железкой
<jah-man> Offoffoff, хм...а он довольно шумит кулерами)))
<Lynk> всем прива, кто может сказать почему мне каждый раз приходится качать xulrunner-1.9.2, уже раз 40-й качаю и все равно в следующий раз вылезает в МО
<jah-man> skai, да-да...ладно я извращенец))
<skai> jah-man: а если почитаешь философю - есть там один автор, который убедительно доказал то, что любовь к вещам - это некрофилия.и много чего еще некрофилией назвать можно
<jah-man> skai, любовь к вещам это скорее фетишизм..
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> jah-man: некрофилия:)
<skai> jah-man: философы.они и не такое докажут, лишь бы не работать
<jah-man> skai, :D ну дааа...вот чего с этим милым ворчуном 96-го года выпуска можно сделать?Оо а то достал...поставил dsl...а че с ним сделать бы?...
<skai> ничего
<skai> выбросить
<skai> спасти себя
<jah-man> какой ты грубый..
<Mark___> xsdfgt
<chelaxe> хм муха дохлая... говорите день некрофилии?
<jah-man> ага
<yamamoto> Всем привет.
<Cthulhuistka> привет=)
<Holeech> ку
<yamamoto> Если вдруг кто-то пользуется апплетом "липкие записки", то подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы они не своорачивались в трей?
<yamamoto> Пытался нагуглить ответ - безрезультатно.
<skai> yamamoto: клеить сильнее
<Cthulhuistka> =))
<Cthulhuistka> это в кедах?
<yamamoto> >skai: это, пожалуй, я буду пробовать в последнюю очередь )
<yamamoto> Нет, гном.
<Cthulhuistka> оу, ну тогда ваще не знаю. а так хотела чем-нибудь помочь.
<Cthulhuistka> а в настройках нет галочки олвис он топ?
<yamamoto> Я не то чтобы очень крутой пользователь, но не совсем идиот.
<yamamoto> Ладно, нагуглю.
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/assign-actions-to-multi-touch-trackpad.html
<Kusya> Всем привет!
<skai> Kusya: что сломал?
<Kusya> :) Просто хотел поинтересоваться,да посмотреть что тут да как!
<Kusya> Как настроить iptables:  во внешку можно всё,а внутрь только 23 порт?
<hunveybin> как определить dns провайдера?
<Kusya> ifconfig -a
<hunveybin> ifconfig: command not found
<[2600]> Kusya: êàêîé àâàòàð? çà÷åì îí òåáå? õàõà
<ubuntuhelp> [2600]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[2600]> oops
<skai> ох тыж ёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёжики
<skai> двешыссот
<[2600]> :)
<[2600]> Kusya: какой аватар? зачем он тебе? хаха
<Nebulosa> skai: температуру померий
<[2600]> skai: да, я нагрянул и сюды
<skai> [2600]: опупендриться и не встать:)
<skai> я думаю че снег выпал
<Nebulosa> skai: а у нас обратно на небо впал..
<[2600]> skai: что то у тебя прямо такой восторг
<[2600]> skai: ))))
<skai> [2600]: дык.давно не видели на канале:)
<skai> тут такие изменения уже наслучались
<Kusya> ?
<[2600]> смотрю состояние каналов и речек после долгого отсутствия
<Kusya> hunveybin: nslookup   >sil
<Nebulosa> [2600]: паводок и распутица..
<skai> [2600]: забиты каналы
<skai> [2600]: наш особливо
<skai> [2600]: опы тут несправедливые
<[2600]> LMAO
<Nebulosa> пошла реклама..
<skai> [2600]: эйс?
<skai> Nebulosa: реклама чего?
<Kusya> так кто нибудь подскажет как настроить iptables: во внешку можно всё,а внутрь только 23 порт?
<Nebulosa> опов канала
<skai> Nebulosa: я наоборот высказываю отрицательное мнение:)
<Nebulosa> сам не поругаешь, никто не поругает :3
<skai> Nebulosa: дык боятся все:)а у мну кишка не тонка:)
<[rascal]> Привет, человеки :)
<Kusya> привет
<[rascal]> О чем общаемся?
<Aziz> всем привет
<skai> Слава Роботам, Убить Всех Человеков
<Aziz> =-O
<[rascal]> skai, я так понял это тема общения? :) Позитивно.
<chelaxe> есть убить...
<[rascal]> Ребята, как мне сокмпилировать программу на Си (нужно ли устанавливать доп. пакеты или есть какие-то стандартные)?
<chelaxe> gcc proga.c
<chelaxe> sudo apt-get install gcc
<[rascal]> chelaxe, спасибо. А я думал, что он только для С++, вот деревня :) Хорошо, что он у меня уже сть.
<chelaxe> gcc -o proga proga.c
<chelaxe> потом ./proga но до chmod +x proga
<[2600]> [rascal]: ставь geany
<[rascal]> Посоветуйте какую-нибудь толковую литературу по С/С++, а то ничего толкового найти не могу.
<[2600]> [rascal]: полно, 21 день
<[2600]> [rascal]: полно, потом Шилдт прекрасен ещё
<chelaxe> гугл в помощь
<skai> [rascal]: полно, еще незнайку почитай:)но это уже для души:)
<[2600]> :))))))))
<Kusya> [rascal]: http://www.cyberguru.ru/programming/cpp/
<[rascal]> chelaxe, да гугл я уже обшарил вдоль и в поперек, ничего нормального не нашел. Ну ладно буду искать...
<chelaxe> ща жди сброшу
<[rascal]> Kusya, спасибо за полезную инфу.
<skai> [rascal]: нормальных - это наверное описание как одним нажатием ничего не читая, ничего не изучая написать суперпрогу и продать ее?в картинках?
<Kusya> [rascal]: *DRINK*
<[rascal]> skai, нет...
<skai> [rascal]: не продавать, а сдать в аренду корпорациям за бешенные мульены?
<[rascal]> skai, мне чтоб как можно полное описание синтаксиса языка было.
<skai> [rascal]: ведь только этих книг ты не мог бы найти.а тех, по которым можно научится - много.но они толстые и сложные.и без картинок
<chelaxe> [rascal]: Керниган, Ричи. Язык C
<chelaxe> от создателей
<[rascal]> chelaxe, о спасибо огромное, почитаю.
<chelaxe> [rascal]: Андрей Богатырев - Хрестоматия программирования на СИ в Unix
<[rascal]> Кстати, а кто-нибудь читал роман С. Лукьяненко "Лабиринт отражений"?
<skai> было дело
<skai> но там по плюсам мало написано
<skai> и лучше лабиринт от калугина читать:)интересно
<chelaxe> там и по с тоже слабовато
<dRaziel> Ребят, есть кто вешал опенвпн на убунте 10.10?
<[rascal]> skai, мне впринципе роман понравился...
<skai> [rascal]: это трилогия ващет
<[rascal]> skai, я знаю.
<[rascal]> skai, если не ошибаюсь в неё входят "Лабиринт отражений", "Фальшивые дзеркала" и "Прозрачные витражи".
<[2600]> эх, столько интересного... глаза разбегаются
 * skai I'm a deep water sailor just come from Hong Kong You give me some whiskey, I'll sing you a song
<dRaziel> Товарисчи, поставил себе на Ubuntu 10.10 OpenVpn сервер, и у меня такая появилась странная проблема у клиента происходит коннект и останавливается на этом PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REQUEST'   и так бесконечно эту строку пишет.
<dRaziel> в чем проблема может быть?
<kamyshovyy> ку олл
<artus> dRaziel, конфиги сервера и клиента на пасту
<artus> dRaziel, и логи тудаже
<Alagos> Подскажите, как разархивировать архив, что бы не было кракозяблей в названиях файлов?
<Alagos> архив зип
<Kusya> Alagos: поставь зип архиватор
<Kusya> Alagos: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<Alagos> И как через него разархивировать?
<Kusya> Alagos: просто двумя счелчками или с правой кнопки  открыть в другой программе...
<Kusya> Alagos: либо,если нравится консоль 7zip -d (имя архива)
<Alagos> пробовал второй вариант. Ошибку выдает
<Alagos> Каждый понедельник я огурцом,
<Alagos> Но каждую пятницу я в говно!
<Alagos> Каждый понедельник я огурцом,
<Alagos> Блин
<Alagos> не то
<Kusya> Alagos: какую ошибку?
<DenPal>  а кто-нибудь имеет планшет под ubuntu?
<Alagos> /usr/bin/p7zip: attachments_10-12-2010_00-45-21.zip: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Alagos> вот что пишет
<Nebulosa> Alagos: надо патченный unzip
<Umren> а кто нидь юзает mathematica?
<inkvizitor68sl> ююю
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> убейте их =)
<inkvizitor68sl> DenPal, имел, а что:?
<DenPal> inkvizitor68sl: а что за марка? и как впечатления?
<Alagos> Nebulosa: так оно вообще по дефолту через файл роллер открывает...
<Nebulosa> Alagos: это лишь GUI-обвязка
<Kusya> Alagos: может у тя архив битый???
<Nebulosa> Kusya: врядли
<Alagos> Та оно часто так с кодировкой тупит...
<Alagos> Я просто не помню как я в прошлый раз это решал
<Alagos> Как то или просто unrar -x через терминал или как то так
<Nebulosa> Alagos: если коротко, это проблемы формата zip
<Nebulosa> он не хранит информацию о кодировке.
<Alagos> А как эту проблему проще всего решить?
<Nebulosa> Alagos: Nebulosa: Alagos: надо патченный unzip
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> Сейчас погуглю
<Kusya> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full p7zip-rar zip unzip lzma  после этого точно должно заработать
<DenPal> inkvizitor68sl: хочу подобрать что-нибудь на 10'' и с возможностью прошить ubuntu
<Nebulosa> Kusya: нет
<Alagos> Kusya: а у меня все это стоит) Дело не в том что я не могу открыть архив, дело в том что названия файлов кракозябрами
<Kusya> А у тя шрифты все стоят?
<Nebulosa> Kusya: не шаришь, не лезь
<Offoffoff> Alagos: можно решить. надо пакет поставить из ppa
<Alagos> Offoffoff: какой? unzip?
<Offoffoff> Alagos:  да. Модифицированный.
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: падре, покажите путь..
<Kusya> Nebulosa: Это ты слишком заморачиваешь! Зачем парня заставлять искать пакеты,если всё решается проще!?
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/file-roller/+bug/177929
<Nebulosa> Kusya: потому что я знаю в чём проблема наверняка.
<Nebulosa> и знаю точное её решение
<Offoffoff> вообще совет
<Offoffoff> не использовать кириллицу в zip
<Offoffoff> НЕ НАДО
<Offoffoff> и пользоваться 7z
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: не использовать zip. fixed
<skai> не использовать cp1251 в зип
<skai> кирилицу можно
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: ну кстати да
<skai> но в юникоде
<Offoffoff> skai: поддерживаю
<Kusya> :) Верно говооришь!
<Nebulosa> tar.gz же
<skai> tar.xz же
<skai> гз - слабо и для неудачников со слабым процом
<Nebulosa> skai: я думал меня за xz побьют.. :3
<Kusya> Народ,кто шарит в itables?
<skai> Kusya: помоему ядро.
<Offoffoff> Kusya: man iptables - он лучший
<skai> управляя сетевыми интерфесами
<Kusya> Ага! Файервол!
<skai> Offoffoff: человек айпитаблетка:)супергерой нашего времени
<Alagos> Nebulosa: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Offoffoff> skai: кстати да... Надо притчу написать.
<Offoffoff> skai: это типо бэтмена
<himik> Kusya: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<Offoffoff> skai: всегда придет на помощь и думает о нас.
<Nebulosa> защитит от ддосов и срамные недуги вылечит.
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: ыыыы
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: еще, жги
<himik> Kusya: читать вдумчиво, некоторые вещи минимум 2 раза )
<Kusya> Был я там...
<Nebulosa> пруфпик!
<Offoffoff> http://blog.dns-shop.ru/blog/dev/347.html - вот это поддерживается Ubuntu?
<himik> Kusya: если был, то что еще?
<Kusya> :)
<flowers> как дела?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: если винда держит, убунту - всяко
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: поддержки Intel HD Graphics 3000 - еще нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, нет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: 4.2 чувак
<flowers> че обсуждаете?
<Nebulosa> flowers: женщин
<flowers> а че их обсуждать?
<Nebulosa> flowers: твои варианты?
<flowers> политику
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, oO
<flowers> а меня заставили тут находится
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, они вообще то разные были
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29229 сандибридж есть
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, угу, ты теперь это убунте расскажи
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: Ubuntu работает с Intel HD Graphics 3000. Как смел ты усомнится в этом.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык собери последний драйвер и модно будет рассказать\
<Nebulosa> skai: ренат сафарелли одобряет?
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel
<inkvizitor68sl> Версия: 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5.1
<Offoffoff> skai: даже собирать не надо. Тупо подключить ppa
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, спросили ж про убунту. а не про линукс
<Offoffoff> skai: от xorg-edges
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, угу, и kernel ppa
<inkvizitor68sl> и ppa для новых glibc
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ну а что делать... Искусство требует жертв
<inkvizitor68sl> и ppa для нового иксорга
<inkvizitor68sl> и после этого обрадованно отнести сэнди обрантно в магазин и получить за него деньги, да.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ы хорг еджерсе есть и ядро и все что нужно
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: это встроено же в процессор
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: не хочешь - ставь карту внешнюю
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а)
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, мне и с 2к прекрасно живется)
<inkvizitor68sl> более чем
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: сам проц неплох... и работает в Ubuntu by default
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: а что есть 2k?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле с интелом старым
<inkvizitor68sl> ну предыдущее поколение граф ядра
<skai> а мну и х4500мхд хватает
<Offoffoff> skai: ооо.. у меня такое же
<inkvizitor68sl> 1080p летает.
<skai> хотя иногда пятых героев нехватает
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже видео во флеше в 1080p летает
<Offoffoff> skai: у тебя сколько мониторов?
<skai> один ноут
<skai> а что?
<Offoffoff> skai: ааа...
<skai> ну еще в вузе проектор подсоединяю
<Offoffoff> skai: да я просто думаю, как третий монитор цеплять
<skai> у мну один выход вга
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<Offoffoff> радость спаммера http://opennet.ru/tips/2510_gnokii_sms_gateway_phone.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, в смысле как?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ставишь православный дебиан
<inkvizitor68sl> и втыкаешь с десяток USB видеокарт
<inkvizitor68sl> которые в убунте ни в какую
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: причем тут это. ыыыы.. и где они? ИХ не купить.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: я вот думаю еще одну воткнуть видеокарту
<skai> Offoffoff: юсб?
<Offoffoff> skai: неа... PCI-E
<skai> Offoffoff: и как у тебя может быть х4500МХД карточка тогда?
<skai> М - значит мобайл
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=usb+video+card&_sacat=0&_odkw=usb+card&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313 намек понятен?
<skai> у тя максимум может быть х4500ХД
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: не хочу, хочу local shop
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: привык смотреть людям в глаза при покупке
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, http://www.compax.ru/2-16-10-2.html
<inkvizitor68sl> 15 секунд поиска, 3я строчка
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, а вообще - я бы PCI карточек купил
<inkvizitor68sl> они копейки стоят
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: у меня все занято в pci
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: а под Ubuntu такое цеплял? http://www.compax.ru/2-16-10-2.html
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, http://www.scorpion.ru/stat/other/pci/isa/ enlarge your PCI free ports amount!
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, под убунтой - нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> под дебяном заводятся все, кроме совсем проприетарных
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ыыы.... Scorpion... Моё детство.. Дружбаны Зонов и Ларин
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: они еще живы?
<inkvizitor68sl> понятия не имею
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: пойду поностальгирую.
<inkvizitor68sl> короче у тебя только гнилые отмазы)
 * inkvizitor68sl любовно вспомнил скриншот в разрещении 12800х1024
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: заведи под дебьяном Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: 10 моников по кругу?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, не совсем по кругу
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33927923/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1012.2009.tar.gz компиль, фигле
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: это я знаю.а на уровне пакетов дебиана в бекпортах - никак
<inkvizitor68sl> а я про говночипы от реалтека ничего не говорил +)
<skai> а бубунта говорит:)
<skai> хорошо что в дебьяне не пришлось заводить jme модуль вручную
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кстати пара дней осталось до шестерки
<inkvizitor68sl> ,usus
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да я каждый день эту картинку вижу на морде сайта)
<skai> в эти выходные обещали:)
<inkvizitor68sl> там 2 бага осталось
<inkvizitor68sl> один в psql
<skai> вроде ж их прикрыли уже
<inkvizitor68sl> второй не помню где
<skai> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?users=release.debian.org@packages.debian.org;tag=squeeze-can-defer;tag=squeeze-will-remove;tag=squeeze-is-blocker;ordering=squeeze-sort
<balahonow> какую луче скачать 10.04 10.10 или 10.10.1
<skai> и все 4 - зачеркнуты
<deadmoon> помогите пожалуйста новому пользователю убунту...
<Nebulosa> оу, пропустите инвалида!
<kamyshovyy> !ask | kamyshovyy
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, please see my private message
<kamyshovyy> ^_^
<artus> dRaziel, разобрался уже? или еще нет?
<dRaziel> artus: нет(
<artus> dRaziel, че у тя в конфиге сервера push "route 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0" и push "route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0" да еще и push "dhcp-option DNS 10.1.100.1"
<artus> да к томуж еще и рудирект кудато
<artus> не много ли?
<dRaziel> artus: эт я поставил попробовать, и без него было тоесть ток нули
<artus> dRaziel, http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:40906 тут был?
<dRaziel> artus: еще нет...
<artus> dRaziel, мне было достаточно push "route-gateway zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz"
<artus> но я ж не знаю чего ты там нароутить то хочеш )
<dRaziel> =)
<dRaziel> artus: да прост инет без клиент-то-клиент
<dRaziel> artus: вообще делаю через абиллс и радиус но их я уже сделал))
<artus> ну могу дать конфиг своего серва) ток без клиента) ибо клиент гдето в виртуалке  )
<artus> аа... ты вот так извращаеся)
<dRaziel> artus: нуда а почемубы и нет) удобно) ток со скриптом для поднятия линкапдауна неочень =\
<dRaziel> artus: мм благодарю за ссылку интересная
<dRaziel> artus: нукакбы как неизменяй это ничего неменяет(
<artus> dRaziel, http://paste.pro/828876
<Galaxy2000> а чипер ка выбирать ?
<Michael[]> Привет всем.
<Galaxy2000> http://pastebin.com/4sJPxk74  вот конфиг млё !
<Michael[]> openvpn?
<dRaziel> artus:  us=609000 read UDPv4: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)  us=687000 read UDPv4: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)  us=968000 read UDPv4: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)  us=109000 read UDPv4: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)
<dRaziel> балин)
<dRaziel> Michael[]: ага
<dRaziel> artus: http://paste.pro/828942 глянь
<Galaxy2000> ну как будто не на тот ip конектишся ...
<Galaxy2000> или на сервере порт закрыт
<dRaziel> Galaxy2000: мб
<dRaziel> artus: тваюж девиззию
<artus> dRaziel, ))
<dRaziel> artus: спасибо!!!
<artus> dRaziel, lol )
<Galaxy2000> еп вашу душу друзья
<dRaziel> artus: щас попробую написать в чем ошибка была
<artus> O_o с каких пор у меня автозамена текста то ?
<artus> Galaxy2000, не ругайсо
<skai> @voice Galaxy2000
<Galaxy2000> ты чего
<Galaxy2000> я же не ругаюсь
<skai> Galaxy2000: че ты с моей душой делал говоришь?
<Galaxy2000> -skai погладил
<Galaxy2000> как родного ребёнка
<Galaxy2000> -skai зачем войс то ?
<dRaziel> artus: в общем проблема была вовсе не в опенвпн а в скриптах линкапдауна
<artus> ))
<dRaziel> artus: а вот это мне какраз надо(
<artus> baltazor, так ты скязал до кучи аблис с впн?
<Galaxy2000> -skai почему повёл себя как линкапдаун ? зачем дал войс ?
<dRaziel> Galaxy2000: =))
<Galaxy2000> противный модераст
<baltazor> artus: ээ кого кого?
<dRaziel> baltazor: абиллс с впн)
<baltazor> вы явно ошиблись
<baltazor> ниче такого не крутил
<dRaziel> baltazor: ну, и зря =Ъ
<dRaziel> шучу
<artus> baltazor, ога, сорь) промахнулся)
<baltazor> ))
<skai> есть кто из мфти?
<dRaziel> artus: вообщем как всегда все проще, скрипты с ликапдаун перенес в папку опенвпн
<dRaziel> artus: и они заработали О,о хотя 777 был в папке абиллса
<dRaziel> всеравно спасибо всенм
<SergeyIT> skai,   в науку потянуло? )
<artus> ))
<artus> dRaziel, стоять )
<skai> SergeyIT: ага.у тя есть?
<artus> dRaziel, подились конфигами)
<dRaziel> artus: ?
<dRaziel> artus: чего именно?
<SergeyIT> skai,  нет (
<skai> да чтож это за такое то
<artus> я на досуге посмотрю ) тоже собирался пощупать впн+ абилис)
<SergeyIT> skai, а чего надо?
<artus> dRaziel, ну всего этого горя )
<skai> надо когото в мфти.одолжить у него почту на 1 письмо
<SergeyIT> skai, там народ серьезный, на такое вряд ли пойдут
<skai> мне нужна почта в домене .edu
<SergeyIT> skai, подписаться на что-то?
<skai> SergeyIT: пройти проверку  дропбоксе как студент типо
<skai> ониж тока эду домены знают
<artus> так, нашненькие аддоны к хрому какие подскажите?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, cxf
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я таки заценил мылочиталку для гмейла ) круть)
<inkvizitor68sl> arku, http://itmages.ru/image/view/117820/f03329e0 http://itmages.ru/image/view/117819/a2903924
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, кстати сохранялка работаеть , они просто кору обновили и вообще адоны )
<inkvizitor68sl> хммм
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду обновлюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> arku, пульни линки на новые версии
<arku> inkvizitor68sl, я здесь ваще не причем
<arku> тебе artus нужен :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jemlklgaibiijojffihnhieihhagocma
<inkvizitor68sl> сраный хчат
<inkvizitor68sl> чтоб его
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ток оно там меняет теперь папку куда сохраняет , и сохраняет тупо странички не собирая их в index.html
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> аааааааааааа
<inkvizitor68sl> вотаночо
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня же хардлинк не туды)
<artus> и да, сбекапь предыдущую папку в хроме и сбрось базу )
<artus> ато у меня не сохраняло пока не сбросил
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> нифига(
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в смысле сбросить базу?
<artus> тыцни вив скрапбук
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня скрапбука то и нет
<artus> вернее настройки , и ресет, ну после установки обнов надо перезапустить хром
<artus> а , ну тогда просто рестартни
<inkvizitor68sl> ,kby
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> мне нужен single file
<inkvizitor68sl> а он то сдох как раз(
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/117824/95a404bc
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> фигле не работает то(
<artus>  0.2.18 и то и то стоит?
<Daniel> Имеет ли кто опыт в установке burg на ubuntu 10.10?)
<artus> оно теперь в  chrome-extension_jemlklgaibiijojffihnhieihhagocma_0/Persistent/ ложить должно
<Daniel> Что?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> гавно то какое(
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, null сохраняет)
<inkvizitor68sl> хадина такая
<artus> ну не то что б, по крайней мере первый меня не попер, в плане того что фиг измениш порядок или сортировку кую нить сделаеш
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> аццтой(
<artus> че так ? у меня по крайней мере теперь и хабр сохраняеть )
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/117826/49ef9c81
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<artus> базовый рекомендации какраз с хабра, специяльно тестил)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а куда хардлинк ведет покажи
<artus> chrome-extension_jemlklgaibiijojffihnhieihhagocma_0
<artus> вместо chrome-extension_ihkkeoeinpbomhnpkmmkpggkaefincbn_0
<inkvizitor68sl> короче бобик сдох )
<SergeyIT> тишина. Похоже сдох не только бобик (
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, а о чём говорить?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотите попиарю свои VDSки =)
<SergeyIT> так последнее время всё меньше и меньше тем для обсуждения (
<skrishi> ну почему же?
<skrishi> тем много, можно говорить о разном.. другое дело, захотят ли пуходержатели  видеть такие темы на канале? )))
<artus> skrishi, а те только волю дай пофилосовствовать о мировоздании и глобальной психологии макрокосмоса )
<skrishi> хм ) да не.. я вырос из такого возраста уже ))
<skrishi> о теософии я редко говорю )) как то всё больше на время и под ноги стал смотреть, старею наверное
<RomaSteei> и как тут общаться?
<skrishi> буковками )
<kot-x120> можно немного цифарками)
<RomaSteei> я подумал это темы)
<skrishi> по правилам канала, если оп не решит их краткосрочно изменить ))) общаться можно ( т.е. на любые темы) пока не припрёться чайник, которому влом залесть в гугл, и посмотреть ответ на свой вопрос, максимум второй ссылке
<RomaSteei> я новичок в линуксе, так что ни хрена не понимаю! я вообще где нахожусь то? и как понять какие и где темы обсуждают?
<kot-x120> появилось страшное желание задать вопрос)
<skrishi> ну ты сейчас на канале поддержки Ubuntu-ru ))
<inkvizitor68sl> поддержка у убунты платная.
<inkvizitor68sl> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<skrishi> kot-x120: если страшное то не стоит, а то ктонибудь обязательно воспользуется твоими комплексами )))
<skrishi> да.. тут интузиасты )))
<RomaSteei> я так понимаю то что в правой колонке это и есть вы (энтузиасты)?
<kot-x120> skrishi: О_о
<skrishi> http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<skrishi> "Для поддержки пользователей и общения на связанные с дистрибутивами Ubuntu"
<skrishi> тоесть.. "Давай, давай, подымай свой линь.. ну не линись.. в гугл и ищи ответы"
<RomaSteei> хорошая поддержка)))
<kot-x120> Граждане, тут есть счастливые обладатели Thinkpad`ов 201`ых?))
<RomaSteei> я пробовал, но не нашел. Видеосвязь с XP возможна? если да то как?
<skrishi> RomaSteei: а ты думал девочки с шариками будут танцевать и прыгать? ))))
<skrishi> RomaSteei: в чом видеосвязь?
<RomaSteei> наподобие как в агенте
<kot-x120> RomaSteei: Pidgin?
<skrishi> RomaSteei: через Гтолк.. через скайп, да... МСН не работает
<RomaSteei> а в скайпе как?
<skrishi> RomaSteei: качественно довольно )
<RomaSteei> )
<kot-x120> RomaSteei: При разговоре, там есть маааааленькая такая кнопочка) отдаленно напоминающая видеокамеру)
<RomaSteei> может у кого книга есть путевая про линукс, я бы почитать хотел) поделитесь если кто может)
<skrishi> кстати он в 10.10 помоему перестал так сильно грузить систему в отличии от 10.04
<artus> нафиг скайп) записываем видеоролик и передаем по айсику)
<kot-x120> artus: +1)
<skrishi> artus ))
<artus> RomaSteei, ubuntologia.ru
<kot-x120> skrishi: тем не менее, при включенном skype температура ноута под 60)
<kot-x120> а загрузка проца минимальная... ну почти)
<artus> а скайп тут при чем ?
<artus> к температуре ноута то ?
<skrishi> kot-x120: ну у меня сейчас 57.. уже 15 минут не вырубается кулер..
<kot-x120> )))) да просто только со включенным скайпом у меня 58 - 60)
<kot-x120> без него 50 - 52 стабильно
<kot-x120> проц дурацкий
<skrishi> у меня примерно таже сшема
<artus> сума сойти, целых 6-10 градусов... непорядок )
<kot-x120> )))
<skrishi> да проц тут не причем.. увеличивается число операций, увеличивается температура )))
<kot-x120> проц не причем, но бесит что у него неизменная чистота XD
<skrishi> кстате, хороший способ: что бы перестала глючить система и тормозить, нужно почистить кулер от пыли )
<artus> kot-x120, энто фигня) у меня делл , как то при общении в айдиоконфе скайпа, залип куллер) дык я заметил лиш тогда когда проц до 99 разогрелся и машинка тупить начала )
<kot-x120> artus: О_О жесть)
<kot-x120> skrishi: чистил...))) глючит только при включенном скайпе
<artus> вобщем пылесос решает)
<artus> kot-x120, камень какой ?
<artus> памяти сколько?
<kot-x120> SU2300 1,2Ghz 3Gb DDR3
<artus> SU2300 это че такое ?
<kot-x120> селерон 1.2х2
<skrishi> двух ядерный )
<artus> эм... и оно тупит?
<skrishi> у меня 1,8 одноядерный ))
<artus> не смешите мои тапочки)
<kot-x120> ))
<kot-x120> не тупит но со скайпом начинает тупить Х)
<skrishi> а видио у тебя какое?
<kot-x120> M4500HD
<kot-x120> интел)
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> ты драва точно правильные поставил?
<artus> мдя, селерон м 1.7 512 памяти, ниче не тупило
<skrishi> те которые из коробки, они не допилиные )
<artus> эт на нотике )
<artus> пока я его пивом не залил)
<kot-x120> хм)
<kot-x120> пол года назад делал
<kot-x120> непомню уже))
<skrishi> у меня были проблемы, когда я только поставил Убу, из-за интоловской карточки... пока дрова не поменял ))
<artus> kot-x120, и да, cpufrequtils прекрасно частотой рулит)
<kot-x120> прикол в том что даже во времена Win7 на ноуте, на карточку дрова толком не вставали)
<skrishi> я тогда в ПВ дулся.. она вообще не хотела нормально показывать.. в остальном было нормально.. ток чуть окна притормаживали и скайп
<kot-x120> artus: ты на SU2300 проверял? О_о
<artus> kot-x120, сопративляетцо чтоль? )
<kot-x120> artus: аппаратно не поддерживает изменение чистоты)
<artus> а нафиг оно тогда такое надо? )
<artus> вообщеть Intel ® SpeedStep Technology
<kot-x120> О_о
<skrishi> на амд наверное можно будет суп готовить )))
<kot-x120> в инете куча тем про SU2300)
<kot-x120> просто именно этот проц глючит )
<skrishi> хотя наверное я себе возьму в следующий раз амд камень.. ибо не люблю монстров
<kot-x120> так сейчас драва переставлять буду...
<kot-x120> что можно еще сделать (помимо понижения проца, замедление HDD, laptopmod`a) дабы увеличить время работы?)
<artus> вырубить usb
<hobagos> а команда где make  хранится результат работы команды make?
<hobagos> не много запутался)
<kot-x120> artus: точно) спасибо)
<artus> kot-x120, по ходу чейто с этим камнем напороли, ущербный он )
<kot-x120>  artus: дада)
<kot-x120> зато субноут на нем пашет 10 часов)
<kot-x120> но это под win7(
<kot-x120> в ubuntu 7(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<skrishi> привет )
<kot-x120> Привет)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ку
<skrishi> наверное, правильно было бы сказать не jupiter, а  "Питер, Ёёёё!" )
<korvin> skrishi: с фига бы? и при чем тут Питер?
<skrishi> korvin: Ю-питер )
<[v-8]_jupiter> похоливарим? или лучше сказать дискусию проведем. nginx+apache mod php vs nginx + fast-cgi)
<korvin> skrishi: есть такая планета Юпитер... названная в честь античного бога Юпитера (по гречески -- Зевса)
<[v-8]_jupiter> child pid 32713 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)  в логе апача
<skrishi> korvin, старею.. память уже не та ((((
<korvin> skrishi: школьники смеются над тобой... ну да ладно
<artus> эх... матацыкла такая была )
<skrishi> korvin: да ради бога =))) хоть кому-то я поднимаю настроение ))
<skrishi> [v-8]_jupiter: http://forums.cpanel.net/f5/apache-seg-fault-11-help-36770.html
<korvin> skrishi: угу =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> skrishi: понял вообщем что это из за php скриптов
<skrishi> [v-8]_jupiter: ну разговор про это.. у тебя какой пхп?
<[v-8]_jupiter>  5.2.6-1+lenny9
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЗАметил что после того как некоторые скорипты переписали и залили на продакшн такая фигня началась даже апач валится
<[v-8]_jupiter> на предыдущих такого нет
 * skrishi думает, что не будет смотреть в своилоги, что бы не растроиться )
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем надо выспатся)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-05
<ubuntuser1349> wget через прокси как настроить?
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuser1349, chaintools
<artus> wget --no-host-lookup --proxy=on 192.168.202.1:3128 --proxy-user=blablabla --proxy-passwd=blablabla
<artus> в мане ж все есть )
<ubuntuser1349> дык не хочет, пишет not an http or ftp url: on
<ubuntuser1349> понятно, wget нет тот
<skrishi> тишина )
<skrishi> может ему бан бать?
<skrishi> скрытый мат всётаки
<skrishi> artus: о_О
<artus> skrishi, ты чего?
<skrishi> (03:41:30) nexusreglog
<artus> skrishi, и че ?
<skrishi> ну раз ни че, то ниче )))
<skrishi> хотя я бы за такое забанил на недельку )
<artus> skrishi, у тя того, ночное обострение от скуки? )
<skrishi> да.. не могу никак заснуть (((
<artus> skrishi, за что ? за то что ты не можеш прочитать без очепяток? )
<skrishi> лижу долбаю прогу по интуиции (
<artus> skrishi, нафиг она те надо? спать иди )
<skrishi> artus, да не могу.. уходил уже
<skrishi> не, я правильно прочел.. в исходнике это скрытый мат
 * skrishi один кажется
 * ViruSkin кажется что всё кажется
<artus> не кажетца а один таки )
<skrishi> =) вас поставили подслушивать, а вы подглядываете )))
<ViruSkin> "подслушивать" напомнил мне что музыку надо включить )
<skrishi> а я её не слушал уже начерное месяц
<skrishi> блин, нужно будет ка-нибудь тоже попробовать ))
<skrishi> лано..
<skrishi> всем спокойной ночи
<artus> ога
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<Dark_Craft> 8-)
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Nebulosa> страна еще дрыхнет
<Nebulosa> кроме москвы конечно... ибо moscow never sleep
<mva> *sleeps
<mva> 2) 11:20:04        <Nebulosa> | страна еще дрыхнет
<mva> и это только GMT+6
<mva> а ведь есть же ещё петропавловск камчатский :)
<Nebulosa> есть, но там с инетом швах
<Lorgus> СССР 45 секунд подьем!!!!!!!!!
<skai> таааакк
<Nebulosa> лолшто?
<skai> кто тут москов невер слип?
<skai> сразу все москвичи пропали?
<zerokl> Âñåì ïðâèåò
<ubuntuhelp> zerokl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zerokl> åñòü êòî íèáóäü ?
<ubuntuhelp> zerokl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zerokl> h
<zerokl> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> zerokl! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zerokl> Всем привет
<zerokl> есть кто нибудь ?
<Nebulosa> я ем
<skai> кто жив?
<skrishi> z
<skrishi> irc-kun: я )
<Neolight> спим
<irc-kun> час дня
<Neolight> 10:13
<irc-kun> москвич детектед
<arku> где можно поменять чтобы после загрузки системы(без gdm) вызывался не getty а мой скрипт?
<inkvizitor68sl> фольксваген амарок, лол
<irc-kun> http://amarok-club.ru/uploads/posts/2009-12/1260396139_vw_amarok_2.jpg
<irc-kun> inkvizitor68sl: риал кедераст кар
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду ка  я посплю
<Galaxy2000> вставать пора , а они спят ...
<chelaxe> ку
<Nebulosa> chelaxe: не может быть!
<irc-kun> москвичи есть?
<kot-x120> ога)
<ubuntuser1349> народ, а почему так, сетевой интерфейс работает, с инета качает, а вот в него закачать или с него в инет закачать не получается.
<ubuntuser1349> фтп вижу, захожу, а закачать нифига
<ubuntuser1349> это проблема может быть связана с мостом через который инет идет или где копать?
<StealthVipera> привет всем! как в гноме переместить програму в другую рабочую область?
<StealthVipera> все отбой нашол)
<Anarki> правильно заданный вопрос - 90% ответа....
<ubuntuser1349> в селе с интернетом туго, а можно тогда почтальона спамером назвать?
<Nebulosa> ubuntuser1349: конечно можно, спам раньше был бумажный, только почтальон это доставщик..
<ubuntuser1349> в локальной сети через мост с компа на комп не могу файлы по фтп кидать, картинка 22кБ зависла на 8кБ
<ubuntuser1349> а скачать с фтп получается все
<ubuntuser1349> как в убунте две сети объединить, нат или бридж лучше ставить?
<ubuntuser1349> какбы попроще посоветуйте
<Galaxy2000> бридж уж
<ubuntuser1349> да, нашел про бридж, довольно просто все делается
<kot-x120> Граждане, как FPS в glxgears на intel x4500MHD поднять? Ибо ненормально 60FPS когда на x3100 500 - 700FPS
<medic> зачем нужны группы в линуксе? Чтобы позволить совершать пользователю определенные действия?
<Nebulosa> Чтобы позволить совершать пользователю определенные действия
<medic> вот есть группа mail. Что она доет?
<medic> дает*
<Nebulosa> без понятия. это всего лишь название
<medic> а зачем они  тогда нужны?
<Nebulosa> чтобы разные действия были доступны разным бользователям
<Nebulosa> п
<sharikoff> добавил в майл васю и петю
<sharikoff> васе и пете можно письма отправлять остальные курят
<medic> я не состою в этой группе, а все могу отправлять
<sharikoff> 1 юзер на компе это часный случай
<sharikoff> обычноиз много
<sharikoff> *их
<Nebulosa> ты уверен?
<Nebulosa> medic: id
<medic> а группа users что дает?
<Nebulosa> разные действия, открой политику
<Nebulosa> там написано всё..
<medic> где это найти?
<Nebulosa> ну.. в свойствах..
<sharikoff> в интернете
<Nebulosa> да прям, вон утилита есть
<Nebulosa> администрация прав
<sharikoff> мде.. есть оси где еще на этапе установки отшиваются такие вопросы
<sharikoff> не добавил с я в группу -рутом тебе не стать
<sharikoff> мало того, еще и не войти удаленно
<medic> ты сам-то хоть знаешь?
<medic> мдекает блять
<medic> ничем тольком помоч не могуть только обосрать
<medic> ставил freebsd и стал рутом представь себе!!
<medic>  о чудо!
<Nebulosa> товарищ, в чём поклеп?
<Nebulosa> могу поискать название утилиты
<medic> у меня yast
<medic> найди =)
<[2600]> :)
<Daseraf> ку всем
<medic> а ты че четланин?
<medic> ку тебе
<medic> сколько тебе раз ку?
<Daseraf> Ты пацак и он пацак, а я - четланин !
<maristo> привет
<skai> [2600]: слууушай.а ты не с мфти случаем?
<chelaxe> прошивал биос на буке
<chelaxe> чуть волосы не выдрал
<AndreX> chelaxe, нервничал чтоли?
<chelaxe> почти он завис... благо в ежах есть возможность при дохлом биосе перепрошивать
<chelaxe> вроде все норм стало вот только под убунтой дисплей темнее стал
<AndreX> fn + яркость не робит?
<ubuntuser1349> ежы эт что такое?
<AndreX> в лесу живут)
<ubuntuser1349> на букву е
<ubuntuser1349> что-то не нравится мне энтот дебиан смал линукс, нифига ниче не работает :(
<ubuntuser1349> репы сдохли обновить-установить проги никак не получатся
<sharikoff> я те говорил
<AndreX> ubuntuser1349: чё комп старый?
<ubuntuser1349> дык сеть завел, дело то было в прерывании которое миди отбирало у иса
<ubuntuser1349> комп да, пень 200 ммх
<ubuntuser1349> надо до всего от него мост сделать а вот кучу дистров перепробовал, то виснет на установке, то руки до ушей недотягиваются
<AndreX> -_-
<chelaxe> ежи - eeepc
<ubuntuser1349> на ересь похоже
<ubuntuser1349> ну ставило ж все год назад на 486м и работало
<ubuntuser1349> на убунту кто заводил спутниковый инет асинхронный называется наверно, работает?
<ubuntuser1349> сомнения терзают меня где-то что повозится придется с юсби картой
<ubuntuser1349> хочу линукс везде
<Anatolysam> Добрый день. Из верхней панели, где картинка письмо - пропал Пингдин... теперь его там нет... сообщения когда приходят, письмо зеленым не загорается...
<Anatolysam> как исправить данную ситуацию?
<SUFLEX> что мне сделать с мамой Firefoxa?! у меня очень долго грузятся страницы с домена RU. И находятся долго и грузятся также долго. Все настройки по умолчанию. Нет плагинов, расширений.  Хром только так ебашит. Задолбал уже
<sharikoff> @kick SUFLEX чо там с хромом?
<AndreX> SUFLEX: а без матов никак?
<AndreX> опоздал )
<SUFLEX> Э кто нибудь. Что делать. Переустановка и пюрж не спасает
<AndreX> пюрж?
<SUFLEX> Как будто заставляют пользоваться Хром
<Anatolysam> Suflex, не нервничай так
<Anatolysam> тут вообще не часто помогают если что )
<ubuntuser1349> убей хром
<Anatolysam> так что прямой путь на форумы
<SUFLEX> Убивал
<SUFLEX> Полностью . несколько раз
<SUFLEX> сносил нафиг
<ubuntuser1349> значит дето накакал
<Anatolysam> повтори еще раз 5, может заработает )
<SUFLEX> Уже задолбался целый месяц эту проблему решать
<sharikoff> да ты не волнуйся
<SUFLEX> ubuntuser1349: все по умолчанию. Никаких парамтров измененных
<sharikoff> на форуме искал?
<SUFLEX> искал
<AndreX> ipv6 вырубить попробуй, если я не путаю...
<SUFLEX> гугл ниче не выдает. вообще ниче не выдает
<sharikoff> там емнип 2 с половиной тыщи сообщений про фф
<Anatolysam> Добрый день. Из верхней панели, где картинка письмо - пропал Пингдин... теперь его там нет... сообщения когда приходят, письмо зеленым не загорается...
<SUFLEX> AndreX:  как вырубить. почему есть разница?
<SUFLEX> \sharikoff ну и все про шнягу как усеорит и все такое
<SUFLEX> ускорить
<ubuntuser1349> о, в генту нет иксов
<SUFLEX> мне этого не надо
<sharikoff> вот так гугд выдает? http://www.google.com/blank.html
<SUFLEX> работала же при первоначальной установке
<SUFLEX> после установки Хром все сломалось
<SUFLEX> а Хром не чувствует
<SUFLEX> sharikoff: да. примерно
<sharikoff> SUFLEX: слишком много может быть причин
<sharikoff> днс, кеш, настройки, память
<SUFLEX> sharikoff:  у самого FF все по умолчанию. А портабл тоже так же моросит
<SUFLEX> скачал с яндекс. тоже моросит так же пор странному
<ubuntuser1349> а неходит хром на прокси, мож прокси прописал
<sharikoff> купи зонтик раз моросит =)
<SUFLEX> а я сделал настройки FF БЕЗ ПРОКСИ
<sharikoff> не волнуйся так.. все нормально
<sharikoff> логи есть какие нибудь?
<sharikoff> как нам догадаться почему не пашет?
<Anatolysam> ребят... а по моей то теме кто нибудь в курсе? ибо инет молчит (
<SUFLEX> а есть какие нить мониторы хорошие
<SUFLEX> ?
<sharikoff> apple sinema 27'
<SUFLEX> не странно? com org ua все норм открывается. Только RU тормозит
<sharikoff> днс может косячит
<SUFLEX> sharikoff:  ) . не. что то вроде Fiddler хотя б
<sharikoff> попробуй гугловские
<sharikoff> 8.8.8.8   8.8.4.4
<SUFLEX> 30 секунд открывется
<SUFLEX> примерно
<SUFLEX> это при 7 МБИТ
<sharikoff> да чо за капсы
<sharikoff> нам нормально видно
<sharikoff> большими писать не надо
<SUFLEX> да я так выделяю.
<sharikoff> SUFLEX: попробуй гугловские днсы
<SUFLEX> как
<sharikoff> как обычно. пропиши вместо своих
<sharikoff> в  /etc/resolv.conf
<SUFLEX> sharikoff: а какие прописать?
<SUFLEX> взять из lookup?
<sharikoff> я те написал
<sharikoff> выше смотри
<SUFLEX> ааа). ну ща поробую
<ubuntuser1349> ну если fluxbuntu заведется будет мне счастье :)
<ubuntuser1349> ну что за приколы, не видит сетевую карту
<sharikoff> ты не устал трупы то мучать?
<ubuntuser1349> пока нет
<ubuntuser1349> опыт идет, скилы набиваются
<ubuntuser1349> а в пиджине квит где настраивается?
<ubuntuser1349> а томж там гадость какая написана
<pill_> hey
<Nebulosa> hohoho!
<andreylosev> как узнать, из какого пакета программа?
<gbu> andreylosev, dpkg -S /bin/bash
<andreylosev> спасибо bgu
<[2600]> skai: No
<ghabit> Привет всем. Что ставить- 32 или 64 битную убунту? У меня i5-760 процессор от интел
<[2600]> 32
<[2600]> меньше проблем
<[2600]> а оперативы сколько?
<s_lim> всем привет!
<Nebulosa> какие проблемы, ставь 64!
<Nebulosa> железо держит? ну и всё!
<s_lim> кто подскажет есть ли смысл под нынешние десктопы компилить свое ядро? или "коробычный" вариант подойдет?
<[2600]> s_lim: не даст существенной производительности
<[2600]> интересно просто поковырять
<[2600]> раньше было актуально
<s_lim> а где можно взять готовое ядро 2.6.37?
<[2600]> такая гонка за новым ядрышком - даёт возможность тебе поработать с оборудованием которое раньше у тебя не поддерживалось?
<[2600]> :)
<s_lim> да нет у меня все поддерживается...
<Nebulosa> s_lim: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<ghabit> оперативы 4 гига
<ghabit> а что значит меньше проблем?
<andreylosev> (как) можно возобновить прерванную закачку по scp?
<s_lim> Nebulosa: спасибо
<[2600]> Nebulosa: проблем с flash больше нет у 64 битной ос?
<Nebulosa> например какие?
<[2600]> тормоза и другие приятные моменты
<Nebulosa> Версия  : 10.3.162.29-1
<Nebulosa> всё гут
<[2600]> проблемы точно были полгода назад.... возможно всё уже прекрасно
<ghabit> как узнать увидит ли убунту мое видео?
<s_lim> попровуй лив-сиди
<ghabit> и еще
<ghabit> как сделать так, чтобы загрузчик остался от видны?
<ghabit> *винды
<Nebulosa> ghabit: никак
<s_lim> никак...
<[2600]> никак?
<Nebulosa> видна не поддерживает загрузку других ос
<[2600]> раньше можно было
<s_lim> можно поставить линуксовый граб и с него грузить винду
<[2600]> что то вы говорите не правду
<Nebulosa> потому как ein comp ein OS
<SUFLEX> есть методы синхронизации аккаунта Гугл в ФФ?
<SUFLEX> мне закладки нужны
<SUFLEX> из Докс
<SUFLEX> не из Букмаркс
<s_lim> кстати кто подскажет чем в линуксе можно реанимировать флешку с затертым начальным блоком?
<Nebulosa> dd
<andreylosev> ghabit- alternativeto.net
<[2600]> ghabit: http://hacker.3dn.ru/publ/6-1-0-78
<s_lim> и как им пользоваться?
<[2600]> кем dd?
<s_lim> им самым
<[2600]> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0+linux+dd
<[2600]> !dd
<ubuntuhelp> dd (от англ. disk dump - дамп диска)— программа Unix, предназначенная для копирования и конвертации файлов. Скопировать файл foo в файл bar: dd if=foo of=bar
<SUFLEX> как синхронизировать аккаунта Гугл в ФФ?,,
<ubuntuser1349> интересно как экран юсбишный к убунте цеплять
<SUFLEX> кто нить здесь Английский знает?
<SUFLEX> хорош
<SUFLEX> хорошо
<Hikonomuro> Всем здрасте
<SUFLEX> как будет ----их было слишком много---
<[2600]> google-translate
<SUFLEX> да он неправильно переводит
<SUFLEX> Them was too much there
<ghabit> [2600], это не мне.
<Hikonomuro> Можете помочь с веб-камерой Face Cam 311?)
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX: There was too much of them?
<SUFLEX> Nebulosa:   это что то более реальное). Даже наверно правильно. Спасибо. Я утвердился в сомнениях. А ты хорошо знаешь да?
<Nebulosa> специально почти не изучал..
<Nebulosa> читаешь англоязычные форумы и как то само..
<SUFLEX> Nebulosa:   ммда. ты внимательный
<SUFLEX> если че у тебя буду спрашивать если че)
<SUFLEX> а то гугл как таджик переводит. только слова и фразы можно переводить. Реальые вещи не переводит
<ubuntuser1349> а предложи ему свой перевод
<SUFLEX> ubuntuser1349 да . так и сделаю наверно
<Nebulosa> гугл транслейт только для общего понимания фраз
<SUFLEX> ну пора уже. Сколько лет компьютерам. Как автоматом умели подбирать по таблицам так и ничему не научились больше
<Nebulosa> компам много лет, да только мозг повторить сложно
<Nebulosa> речь идёт о петабайтах информации анализа данных и нечетких алгоритмов.
<SUFLEX> Nebulosa:   ты конечно прав. но сколько можно. Где программисты? Где математики? Где лингвисты? Они тоже задолбали уже. мне что, не дожить до такого что ли? Нахрен тогда ваще все это? Как будто не работают вообще
<SUFLEX> не. реально надоело
<Nebulosa> выучи правила языка, и дальше пополняй словарный запас...
<Nebulosa> этого хватит чтобы общаться. но вот сленг ...
<SUFLEX> Nebulosa:  ты опять прав. но уже практически слепой
<AndreX> SUFLEX: понял тебя)
<ubuntuser1349> как долго устанавливается бунта ужос
<ghabit> сленг не нужен
<SUFLEX> )
<Nebulosa> ubuntuser1349: а ты бы не обновлял при установке - 4 минуты и готово
<AndreX> ubuntuser1349: ну  на п200 ммх это норм
<ubuntuser1349>  Nebulosa: дак как же она обновится если сетки пока еще нет, с ливсиди?
<Nebulosa> значит носитель тормозной
<[2600]> жаль Linux Format Февральского нет в сети...
<Nebulosa> я с miniSD ставил, так 4 минуты расчетное время
<Nebulosa> 7 минут если сразу обновлять пакеты
<ubuntuser1349> на двух процах то?
<Nebulosa> дело не в процах, еще раз, дело в носителе.
<ubuntuser1349> вполне правдоподобно что да
<s_lim> ка отключить параметр readonly в примонтированной флешке?
<bybyby> umount && mount
<bybyby> с параметрами
<Nebulosa> s_lim: по умолчанию она должна монтироваться доступной на запись...
<s_lim> да ее автомобильный модулятор малость помял... теперь пытаюсь ее оживить
<ubuntuser1349> а это правда что циклов записи у флешек ограниченное количество?
<Nebulosa> s_lim: gparted'ом её
<Nebulosa> ubuntuser1349: правда, сынку!
<s_lim> неа не берет он ее... ругается что она только для чтения и отказывается выполнять всяческие операции с ней
<Nebulosa> чем дешевле тем тупее контроллер..
<Nebulosa> s_lim: а
<Nebulosa> так ты не монтируй
<Nebulosa> сразу её dd
<s_lim> так и делаю
<s_lim> dd: открытие `/dev/sdg1': Файловая система доступна только для чтения
<ubuntuser1349> а теперь отмонтируй
<Nebulosa> /dev/sdg же
<Nebulosa> но сперва отмонтируй
<s_lim> она не примонтированна к файловой системе
<Nebulosa> /dev/sdg тогда
<Nebulosa> и надо просто её нулями забить
<s_lim> umount: /dev/sdg1 не примонтирован (согласно mtab)
<Nebulosa> mount смотри
<s_lim> так изза этого readonly она и незатирается нулями
<SUFLEX> AndeX СПЕЦ МЕСЯЦа. я целый месяц каждую неделю задавал тот вопрос. Не получал такого ответа.
<CoolSpeeD> [v
<CoolSpeeD> хм
<SUFLEX> так что пусть Родина знает своих героев)
<baltazor> всем привет, вопрос а как на bash можно проверить что файл был создам в промежутке между Х и Y временем?
<s_lim> ls -la | grep
<baltazor> список файлов то не проблема
<baltazor> меня больше интересует промежуток
<baltazor> а так кэп в шоке :D
<Galaxy2000> этого не может быть , промежуток должен быть :D
<baltazor> хорошо , промежуток 22-00 и 23-00
<s_lim> список файлов отправляешь на конвеере утилите grep  которая выбирает из них по дате нужные
<baltazor> s_lim: греп я знаю как грепу задать время интересует
<baltazor> ls -l | grep и что тут писать?
<ubuntuser1349> а почему убунта не виснет как винда когда железо определяет?
<baltazor> а зачем ей это
<ubuntuser1349> да, не подумал
<baltazor> !linux_not_windows
<baltazor> блин не помню команду :(
<s_lim> ls -la | grep 22:  - все файлы созданные в 22 часа
<baltazor> а промежуток?
<baltazor> и кажись как вы написали будет искать название файлов в 22-00
<baltazor> название файлов начинающихся на 22:
<s_lim> выполни последовательно несколько команд для каждого часа
<baltazor> 59 команд?
<baltazor> да не спасибо
<CoolSpeeD> привет всем
<ubuntuser1349> эт не много, пиши скрипт
<baltazor> s_lim: я ж написал с 22-00 по 23-00 а не 22 и 23
<CoolSpeeD> вопрос - как запустить compiz?
<baltazor> CoolSpeeD: в консоли simple-ccsm и там включай :)
<CoolSpeeD> пакеты поставлены. Конфигуратор настроен. Сам компиз не прет
<baltazor> CoolSpeeD: выше)
<s_lim> baltazor: я те наводку дал а ты сам решай...
<CoolSpeeD> на пиво таки тоже надо
<baltazor> s_lim: это не наводка это фигня какая то , был вопрос - ответ равносилен "ищи в гугле"
<s_lim> мне некогда для тебя скрипты писать:)
<baltazor> я просил скрипт?
<s_lim> можешь попробовать грепу давать значения из переменной  в которой будет циклично менятся значение
<s_lim> одной командой не получится
<CoolSpeeD> andrey@kubuntu:~$ simple-ccsm
<CoolSpeeD> Traceback (most recent call last):
<CoolSpeeD>   File "/usr/bin/simple-ccsm", line 28, in <module>
<CoolSpeeD>     import gtk.glade as glade
<CoolSpeeD> ImportError: No module named glade
<CoolSpeeD> andrey@kubuntu:~$
<CoolSpeeD> такая вот фигня
<CoolSpeeD> компиз отдыхает
<sharikoff> CoolSpeeD: емае
<CoolSpeeD> что не так?
<sharikoff> используй paste.pro
<CoolSpeeD> зачем?
<CoolSpeeD> это не поможет компиз запустить =)
<sharikoff> потому что твои километровые логи тут ненужны
<CoolSpeeD> согласен. как поставить паст.про?
<sharikoff> ненадо ставить
<sharikoff> надо зайти запостить лог и дать ссылку
<CoolSpeeD> ммм...запостить куда?
<sharikoff> поставь на питон недостающий модуль
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> на будущее
<sharikoff> а саму ссылку туда
<sharikoff> кому надо -посмотрят
<sharikoff> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<[Green]> sharikoff: чего надобно старче?
<sharikoff> сорри
<sharikoff> пинганул случайно
<[Green]> sharikoff: перепутал каналы? :)
<CoolSpeeD> если честно - ничего не понял
<CoolSpeeD> я и питон то не ставил. какой модуль куда доставитьи что сделать чтобы включился компиз?
<sharikoff> [Green]:  угу =)
<andreylosev> питон есть по умолчанию
<ubuntuser1349> загружается чуть быстрее чем ставится
<andreylosev> тебе не нужен simple-ccsm
<CoolSpeeD> уже не нужен оказывается...
<andreylosev> тебе нужен просто ccsm
<ubuntuser1349> ухты, юсби мышь работает
<andreylosev> набери команду ccsm, посмотри что он скажет
<CoolSpeeD> ccsm есть
<CoolSpeeD> и работает
<CoolSpeeD> запусакется конфиг компиза
<andreylosev> так, отлично
<andreylosev> теперь набери команду compiz --replace и посмотри, что он скажет
<CoolSpeeD> много чего сказал
<CoolSpeeD> куда выложить?
<andreylosev> pastebin
<andreylosev> заработал?
<CoolSpeeD> нет
<CoolSpeeD> pastebin - это что?
<andreylosev> проверь- нажми alt tab
<andreylosev> pastebin.com
<CoolSpeeD> ваще окна перестали управляться. ща сеанс перезапущу
<andreylosev> место, куда складывается копипаста
<andreylosev> понятно
<andreylosev> тогда compiz --replace | pastebinit
<skai> кто хайлайтил меня всуе?
<CoolSpeeD> блин банан.
<CoolSpeeD> нифига компиз не пашет
<CoolSpeeD> только обновлися...
<ubuntuser1349> ну емае, задольбался
<ubuntuser1349> ну вот как без сети включить эту самую сеть, не видит сетевуху
<ubuntuser1349> подавляющее большинство смайликов с подписью "улыбайтесь", а что остается делать, нелегка судьба некрофильская
<CoolSpeeD> блин
<CoolSpeeD> вроде и компиз уже запустил. ни одного эффекта не пашет...
<CoolSpeeD> в 9.04 как то все сразу пошло
<CoolSpeeD> а тут гемор
<AndreX> ubuntuser1349: поменять сетевужу или искать модуль для той которая уже стоит
<AndreX> CoolSpeeD: а нафига тебе эфекты ???
<ubuntuser1349> AndreX: ну вод под дсл работает сетевуха, а с флуксбунту не хочет, выдрать с дсл возможно так?
<CoolSpeeD> дак люблю чтоб було с эффектами
<CoolSpeeD> обожаю вязкие окна. не пашет =(
<ubuntuser1349> CoolSpeeD: дела твои в  дровах
<CoolSpeeD> у меня щаз кубунту 10.10
<CoolSpeeD> дрова нормально стоят
<ubuntuser1349> стояла у меня 8 с nvidia компиз работал когда дрова прилизал, поставил 9- перестало работать
<ubuntuser1349> и вот что странно, с кубунту компиз сразу пошел, а в гноме нет
<CoolSpeeD> у меня обратная ситуаци я=)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:
<inkvizitor68sl> чего?
<skai> http://identi.ca/debian
<skai> уже почти все образы собрали
<ubuntuser1349> kernel panic %(
<skai> лёню в олдстейбл загнали
<dRaziel> хай олл
<hellguard64> не получается подключиться к WI-FI
<AndreX> !q > hellguard64
<ubuntuhelp> hellguard64, please see my private message
<hellguard64> установлена ubuntu 10.10 не удается подключиться в WI-FI. Ноутбук видит точку доступа, но не подключается к ней
<dRaziel> ребят, такой вопрос, кто работает с впн серверами, если я сделаю внутренние ресурсы через интерфейс pptp или openvpn где скорость больше 8мб/с нагрузка на сервер сильная будет? у меня просто всегда шлюзом были даны гор ресурсы а не через интерфейс подключен
<dRaziel> ия вот и спрашиваю)
<dRaziel> а то нынче задрали свичи грузить) без ограничений
<AndreX> hellguard64, http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=5584ac14fc291603
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, плевать)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты решил забить на дебиан?:)понял всю силу убунты?:))
<inkvizitor68sl> понял всю силу опенбсд
<skai> уууууу
<skai> пропащий человек
<inkvizitor68sl> но на самом деле на сервера 6ку ставить рано
<inkvizitor68sl> а на десктопах она у меня уже очень давно гуляет
<skai> пущай пройдет проверку временем?
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому релиз мне как то... только как повод пива попить)
<skai> для мну так же 10.10 и 11.04 :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<skai> у мну поводов чаще:)
<hellguard64> установлена ubuntu 10.10 не удается подключиться в WI-FI. Ноутбук видит точку доступа, но не подключается к ней
<skai> hellguard64: поздравляю
<hellguard64> AndreX: не то
<UNIm95> hellguard64 сеть зашифрована? dhcp включен?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: сеть зашифрована, ввожу ключ, но подключения не происходит
<UNIm95> hellguard64 вторая часть вопроса
<UNIm95> и пароль с русскими буквами или нет?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: что это?
<UNIm95> !dhcp| hellguard64:
<ubuntuhelp> hellguard64:: HOWTO: настройка получения маршрутов по DHCP. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21343.0 Общая помщь тут: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<UNIm95>  hellguard64: вторая ссылка для тебя.
<hellguard64> UNIm95: пароль цифро-буквенный 28 знаков
<UNIm95> hellguard64 повторюсь русский язык в пароле есть?
<AndreX> 00
<hellguard64> UNIm95: В пароле русского языка нет
<UNIm95> hellguard64 а как с dhcp ? фильтрация по mac адресам включена?
<UNIm95> hellguard64 и нет доступа в инет или к роутеру?
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  ubuntu поставил две недели тому назад, поэтому на некотороые ваши вопросы не могу ответить
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  нет подключения к роутеру и соотвественно к инету
<UNIm95> hellguard64 dhcp с убунтой почти не связан.
<UNIm95> hellguard64 вы сейчас с чего сидите?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: проводное подключение
<UNIm95> hellguard64 ось какая? как в нет выходите?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: сеть зашифрована, у меня есть пароль wep-key, это моя сеть
<hellguard64> сорри
<hellguard64> ось ubuntu 10.10 проводное подключение определилось автоматом
<UNIm95> hellguard64 не обижайтесь но не отвечая на мои вопросы я не смогу помочь
<UNIm95> hellguard64 интернет поднимается на модеме или компе?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: я ни в коем случае не обижаюсь, могу скинуть то что пишет терминал
<UNIm95> hellguard64 как показывает практика в подобном случае терминал не особо нужет
<UNIm95> hellguard64 повторю модем в режиме роутера или бриджа?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: http://pastebin.com/g2iRKq7p
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  опыта работы с Убунту никакого, не могу ответить на некоторые ваши вопросы
<UNIm95> hellguard64: сейчас ifconfig на настольном компе в терминал
<hellguard64> ок
<UNIm95> hellguard64: выхлоп в pastebin
<hellguard64> UNIm95: http://pastebin.com/3nQP7G3i
<UNIm95> hellguard64: инет адсл?
<UNIm95> или через vpn
<UNIm95> ?
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  adsl
<UNIm95> hellguard64 модем какой?
<hellguard64> inventel model dv4210 -wu
<UNIm95> hellguard64: рядом с часами иконка нетворк менеджера. какое соединение на нём установлено?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: проводное
<UNIm95> hellguard64: название проводного какое?
<hellguard64> UNIm95: auto etc0
<UNIm95> hellguard64: ок. вы читали о dhcp по скинуты ссылкам?
<UNIm95> *скинутым
<UNIm95> hellguard64: стоп!
<hellguard64> UNIm95: уже стою:)
<UNIm95> hellguard64: драйвера на ноуте установлены или убунта только установлена?
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  Убунта установлена две недели тому назад, Интернет работает от провода и от мобильного девайса
<UNIm95> hellguard64: драйвер на вайфай установлен?
<UNIm95> hellguard64: определить можно по Система -> Администрирование -> драйверы устройств
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  ок
<hellguard64> UNIm95:  у меня английская версия, такой вкладки нет
<dRaziel> hellguard64: убиваешь)
<dRaziel> hellguard64: system -> adminstra.. -Ю
<UNIm95> dRaziel да и модем какой-то левый
<UNIm95> hellguard64 System->administration drivers
<dRaziel> UNIm95: какой модем?
<UNIm95> hellguard64 и поставь нормальный язык
<UNIm95>  dRaziel: inventel model dv4210 -wu
<dRaziel> UNIm95: уж тогда сразу скажи как поставить ему) а то щас а у меня англ
<UNIm95> dRaziel: O_O
<dRaziel> UNIm95: даж неслышал такого
<dRaziel> UNIm95: как локализ поставить я имел ввиду)
<UNIm95> dRaziel: System administration lokalisation
<dRaziel> мне ненадо))
<UNIm95> dRaziel: и как ему поставить вафля не особо пашет. + он из комнаты вышел
<dRaziel> ясн
<inkvizitor68sl> Fujifilm starts shipping 5TB magnetic tapes
<inkvizitor68sl> ээээх...
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> кассеты по 5 ТБ )
<inkvizitor68sl> харды вообще не нужны будут
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: так ведь в фоллауте на компах были ленты:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ыны
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<skai> представь зажует такую?:)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl к твоему сведению такие кассеты используются в телевидении для долговременного хранения материалов
<skai> или перематать 5тб карандашом,потому что батарейку жалко тратить:)
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, я в курсе. но не 5 ТБ же!
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl зависит от бюджета телекомпании
<inkvizitor68sl> да не существует их по 5 тб... не существовало
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: теперь снова добывать аватара в суперvhs?:)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl их развивают тк. в коробочке размером с 2,5 винчестер влазит 5тб
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ыгы
<kot-x120> Граждане, как FPS в glxgears на intel x4500MHD поднять? Ибо ненормально 60FPS когда на x3100 500 - 700FPS
<UNIm95>  kot-x120 дрова поставить
<kot-x120> UNIm95: какие?
<kot-x120> 3 разных переставлял с ланчпада
<UNIm95>  kot-x120 ты не поверишь. проприетарные на x4500MHD
<kot-x120> эффект - с 50 до 60 поднял
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68slhttp: //www-03.ibm.com/systems/storage/tape/ts3500/index.html
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl 30 PB
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl вкурил размер?
<inkvizitor68sl> Up to 12 drives per frame (up to 192 per library)
<inkvizitor68sl> вкурил, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> 192 кассеты
<UNIm95> kot-x120 через система администрирование драйвера там выбери
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: 30 Пета байт
<kot-x120> UNIm95: Доступных драйверов не обнаружено)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: вот теперь вкурил?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего вкуривать то) ?
<UNIm95> kot-x120 какая убунта?
<inkvizitor68sl> маленький размер
<kot-x120> 10.10
<skai> UNIm95: и когда же успели появится проприетарные дрова на интел?ви батенька тупите
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: у тебя дома больше?
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, само собой
<UNIm95> skai: а разве их не было?
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: по 150 терабайт на ленту
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: всяко больше твоих 5терабайтных
<kot-x120> UNIm95: нет не было =)
<skai> UNIm95: интел - тока открытые.ибо интел и не закрывало
<UNIm95> kot-x120:  skai: ну тогда извените. ошибся
<UNIm95> *извините
<kot-x120> :)
<pahan> какой irc клиент кто использует?
<kot-x120> Pidgin
<dmay> во
<dmay> линуксоиды
<inkvizitor68sl> weechat
<skai> pahan: юзай мирку.по потсански
<skai> dmay: где?
<dmay> вот вы точно можете рассказать что нить хорошее
<UNIm95> skai читай вниметельней One base frame, and up to 15 expansion frames
<UNIm95>   Up to 12 drives per frame (up to 192 per library)
<dmay> pahan: weechat is only IRC client
<skai> UNIm95: 192 дают 30петабайт так?
<dmay> pahan: всё остальное от лукавого и для виндовса
<UNIm95> skai: нет больше
<skai> UNIm95: больше чего?
<UNIm95> skai: кассет
<dmay> skai: вот расскажи что нить хорошее, чтоб прям вот прям ВОТ?
<pahan> dmay, )) надо глянуть
<skai> UNIm95: аааа.16 фреймов.192 во фрейме
<UNIm95> skai да. оно.
<skai> UNIm95: и все равно ленты по 10терабайт
<dmay> skai: UNIm95: это вы что за астрономию такую считаете?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: гордо.а уточнить?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом
<skai> тогда аргумент проигнорирован
<UNIm95> skai: так ща докурю
<UNIm95> skai дочитай последние 2 пункта в  Hardware summary
<UNIm95> skai *предпоследние
<skai> UNIm95: значит минимум 10тб ленты
<UNIm95>  skai: тогда фуджитсу тормоза =)
<pahan> не weechat слишком сурово
<UNIm95>  skai: кстати тот изображённый ящик базовый. к нему с двух сторон ещё можно полки с кассетами присобачить
<UNIm95> pahan pidgin вполне адекватен
<dmay> pahan: тогда ты нифига не pahan :/
<pahan> а никто не знат как в X-Chat отрубить, служебные сообщения
<dmay> apt-get remove xchat подойдёт? :3
<UNIm95> dmay: purge батенька purge
<pahan> pidgin - это как свейсарский нож, внем все есть я такого не люблю
<dmay> UNIm95: еремереф тогда уж
<UNIm95> dmay за это вроде банят
<pahan> dmay, слишком тотально
<dmay> UNIm95: а кто говорил, что нести свет в массы легко? )
<UNIm95> pahan: значит не юзал ты швейцарские ножи
<dmay> UNIm95: марандафаг штоле?
<dmay> *миранда
<UNIm95> dmay нет
<skai> dmay: что есть миранда?
<UNIm95> dmay южаю пиджин
<AndreX> pahan: если та запал на хчат ставь XChat-GNOME
<UNIm95> skai: пиджин для винды
<skai> так ить вродь пиджин кроссплатформенный.
<dmay> skai: не беспокойся, вам, линуксоидам, это не актуально )
<skai> dmay: это ващи вендузятские попытки скопировать пиджин?неужто своего ничего нема?неудачники:)
<UNIm95> skai не все виндо юзеры о пиджине знают
<dmay> skai: ога, попытки скопировать. на три года раньше пришёл главный вендузятнег-екстрасенс, предсказал пиджин, и сел пилить миранду лол
<pahan> так у меня X-chat, и он мне нравится, еще под виндой его юзал, но сегодня достали меня служебные сообщения
<pahan> кто защел кто вышел
<ubuntuser1349> я знаю
<ubuntuser1349> но узнал о пиджине ток после убунты :)
<UNIm95> pahan: такое в принципе у всех
<dmay> pahan: есть три клиента - вичат для Ъ, квирк для чотких поцанов и квассель для тех кому пох
<skai> dmay: Miranda была создана Роландом Рабьеном (англ. Roland Rabien) 2 февраля 2000 года.
<UNIm95> dmay есть пиджин который всё это умеет и не глючит
<skai> dmay: Программа была написана в 1999 году Марком Спенсером, как эмулятор программы AOL Instant Messenger для Linux используя инструментарий GTK+. Она была названа «GTK+ AOL Instant Messenger» соответственно. Название было изменено на сокращение «Gaim»
<skai> dmay: пиджин историю начал раньше миранды
<pahan> dmay, че за квассель?
<dmay> skai: ладно, ладно, ты умнее :3
<UNIm95> pahan: швейцарский нож вроде
<dmay> pahan: quassel
<dmay> UNIm95: не, только ирк
<skai> dmay: а ты слил.стыдно должно быть.ты разучился троллить и устраивать срачи?:)
<UNIm95> pahan: тебя кстати не серёгой зовут?
<dmay> skai: я только из бани, мне лень серъезно срачить ^_^'
<pahan> UNIm95, не
<skai> dmay: ну ты хоть банально факты не путай:)
<AndreX> pahan: дай угадаю - паша
<dmay> skai: ну гайм в пижин гораздо позднее переименовали
<skai> dmay: и че?кодовая база от переименования не менялась
<UNIm95> dmay: еслиб не аол то и был бы гаимом
<skai> dmay: а миранда - тупо библиотека без протоколов.ниче не умеет
<pahan> AndreX, ))
<dmay> skai: зато из неё жабер в Великий И Ужасный кип скопировали :3
<skai> dmay: ну кип - ваще недоразумение всех времен:)
<skai> dmay: это как эмпати.в семье не без урода
 * UNIm95 кричит на всю планету НЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕТ!
<AndreX> )
<UNIm95> нокия решила окончательно загнуться ?http://www.3dnews.ru/news/nokia-i-microsoft-ob-yavyat-o-partnerstve-11-fevralya
<dmay> ех. ничего то вы в по настоящему массовом софте не понимаете ;)
<dmay> UNIm95: а нокия ещё жиф?
<skai> UNIm95: нокиа делала хорошие мониторы:)у мну один 11 лет прожил
<UNIm95> dmay да
<kot-x120> нокии насколько помню уже обещали выпустить смарт с двухядерным процессором в 2012 году
<kot-x120> разрабатывают они его совместно с интлами
<dmay> а... вот к чему все эти пророчества...
<kot-x120> дада)
<UNIm95> dmay: угу win8 и тд
<kot-x120> делали проц получился микроколлаэдр LD
<kot-x120> ЖВ
<kot-x120> XD
<dmay> ога, потом выпустили из 100500мильонов, а они всех анально поработили
<dmay> *выпустили их
<pahan> че за число  100500 такое, часто вижу, но не просекаю к чему это?
<dmay> это сто тысячь пятьсот. ещё вопросы?
<rapidsp> сакральное число
<inkvizitor68sl> стопицот
<AndreX> 100 грам 500 раз
<dmay> количество строк в коде ядра линукс, написаных лично торвальдсом
<pahan> dmay, че за торвальдс
<dmay> pahan:
<dmay> pahan: это ты счас зря так
<pahan> да лан я пошутил
<dmay> pahan: это ты после этого вообще не разу не pahan
<AndreX> pahan, обижаш
<dmay> pahan: да после такого  ты должен удалить линукс, поломать все установочный диски и забыть сюда дорогу навсегда
<dmay> ибо не Ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> лицо сломать он должен
<inkvizitor68sl> а не диски)
<pahan> да ты прав, пойду в качестве наказания на шнурках повешусь
 * AndreX в каких джунглях надо жить чтоб незнать создателя ядра gnu/linux
<UNIm95> pahan за такие шутки в зубах бывают промежутки
<UNIm95> skai:  вот тебе чел с мирандой
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=14097 кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> посмел >< ?
<pahan> зря пошутил, ко мне уже идут наверно
<pahan> пойду открою
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: гордиться надо
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ыы
<AndreX> inkvizitor68sl: ты тока заметил ?!
<skai> а када это было?
<inkvizitor68sl> в RSS только пришло
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl да ты сам запостил
<AndreX> мда там ещё гдето есть
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, ага, аж 10 раз.
<inkvizitor68sl> и на фбаш сам хожу и постю, да
<dmay> фбаш це кто?
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl ват видишь. сам признался
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя каюсь, про кодировки я сам постил
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде
<AndreX> ктоже ссылку на него дал первый раз сюда .... надо логи посмотреть
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: фбаш це где?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, ipfw.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> http://pptp.ru/ урожы
<inkvizitor68sl> уроды
<dmay> thnx
<pahan> ))
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: лол
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, ты это... поскорее возвращайся
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: в гуглоридер только последние 10 сообщений подгружаются )
<dmay> к тому-же ужинать пора
<dmay> ням ням
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, так ты топ почитай)
<dmay> еда превыше всего!
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl за http://ipfw.ru/quotes/2536 спасибо!
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ipfw.ru/bash/top
<inkvizitor68sl> читайте так лучше)
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: это я топ читаю
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: просто неделю назад похожее было
<inkvizitor68sl> когда начнете этих наркоманов полностью понимать - можете идти в админы
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus>  с паскалем кто дружит ???
<inkvizitor68sl> <@Lex_NewtoN> но... помоему, 4 это не пароль, а защита от случайного нажатия
<skai> <proo> Сколько SEO-спецов нужно для того, чтобы заменить лампочку, замена лампочки, лампа накаливания, энергосберегающие лампы...
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> оттуда сбоянили на бор уже
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: 15 символов...у мну обычный пасс - 15.второй - 22:)и для меня 15 символов - защита от случайного нажатия :)
<skai> полторы секунды на ввод:)
<inkvizitor68sl> = )
<UNIm95> http://ipfw.ru/quotes/1018 ржу нимагу
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мне можно идти в одмины?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> <dmn> гым.. нашлось в одной зоне: ; quit 86400 IN CNAME use.exit.to.leave.nslookup.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, нет =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: почму?
<inkvizitor68sl> для этого надо понять все цитаты на фбаше
<skai> надо снова ставить себе фряху
<inkvizitor68sl> необзятальено =)
<skai> ну мне нравилась:)шестая
<inkvizitor68sl> bebebe> было и по три раза натили, в пределах одного тазика
<inkvizitor68sl> <@Jay:#freebsd> под фрей отлично работает все железо, если оно внешнее
<inkvizitor68sl> и с езернетом :)
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl:http://ipfw.ru/quotes/5716
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<Umren> aimp под вайном норм работает ? xD
<UNIm95> Umren да но юзай ритмбокс
<Umren> не смеши
<Umren> xD
<only_you> deadbeef же
<inkvizitor68sl> dead:beef:dead:beef:dead:beef
<Umren> qmmp еще ниче, но с cue плохо работает
<inkvizitor68sl> или не
<inkvizitor68sl> dead:beef::dead:beef
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так
<Umren> а амарок нехоцца ставить там миллиард qt либ
<Umren> говорят он тоже ниче
<Umren> ритмбокс это финиш)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а я даже понял почему ты сократил дедбиф до такого:)
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<Umren> deadbeef нормально cue распрознает?
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<skai> правда я не помню как правильно назвать - октеты или как?
<inkvizitor68sl> надо себе ипишников с dead:beef наделать)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ить как раз:)последняя - ф.можно:)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> я  о том же
<skai> так октеты или как?
<inkvizitor68sl> <@jerom> Господа, слека фильтруйте юмор, а то я перестаю отличать серьёзные вопросы от смешных цитат
<chelaxe> Необходимо скачать 65,7MБ архивов. блин и точно там миллиард qt либ
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ipfw.ru/quotes/4645 ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫыыыыыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> <BaT> Переводчику на заметку: в банковских программах термин "Undo" не рекомендуется переводить как "Откатить"
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<skai> большой азиз?
<AndreX> <X_BuSID> как пройти в библиотеку ?
<Big_Aziz> да это я :) как ты Ты Небесня Птица
<AndreX> <ibl> cd /lib
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: привет как ты Локомотив позитивного настроения
<death_> как полностью удалить приложение? я пытаюсь удалить screenlets в синаптике показано что пакет не установлен но приложение все равно работает
<Offoffoff> Большие_Оси: да намана
<Offoffoff> Большие_Оси: превед
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: :)
<Offoffoff> death_: sudo apt-get purge screenlets
<death_> делал
<death_> не помогло
<skai> killall -9 screenlets
<skai> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Offoffoff> death_: значит судьба такова твоя... прими её с храбростью
<death_> sudo apt-get autoremove тоже не помогает
<Big_Aziz> хана ему смертельную болезнь ты схватил
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/118647/9367a8d6 гыгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> а вам слабо?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты че наделал, демон?О_О
<skai> у мну иксы упали аж
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, от чего ) ?
<skai> от картинки твоей
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, от удивления, что я LA сотнями меряю ) ?
<skai> и нафига те 4 вирт стола, если юзаешь один?
<[2600]> skai: иногда забретаем
<[2600]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, почему 1 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> это сейчас 1
<inkvizitor68sl> а на работе вчк
<inkvizitor68sl> все
<skai> я дома все три юзаю
<skai> два на фуллскрин
<skai> 1 - на всякое
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<[2600]> на работе виртуальные рабочие столы пригодились бы - но там *censored*
<Big_Aziz> skai: не пробовал debian squeeze
<skai> Big_Aziz: сочувствую
<Big_Aziz> skai: а что так?
<skai> Big_Aziz: ну ты не пробовал дебиан сквиз.
<Big_Aziz> я сижу на нам
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<Big_Aziz> я сижу на нем
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, прикинт
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, мониторилка сейчас ответила, что вебсервер на той вдске снова доступен оО
<inkvizitor68sl> при la 100+
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а на чем он?
<skai> Big_Aziz:  Big_Aziz | skai: не пробовал debian squeeze
<skai> Big_Aziz: тыж сказал, что не пробовал
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, в смысле на чём?
<inkvizitor68sl> "апацхе" хД
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: опенбсд?или кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиян
<skai> ааааа.ядро не патчил?
<skai> магическим патчем
<skai> или сам группы не рамечал?
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> а скоро ж первое марта!
<Big_Aziz> skai: ты к кому
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ничо не делал
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и че, что первое?
<inkvizitor68sl> неважно
<skai> Big_Aziz: мне кажется, что гдето в твоем образовании возник боооольшой пробел
<inkvizitor68sl> первого я добуду клевый домен =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: якой?
<skai> рф?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так первого и скажу)
<Big_Aziz> skai: :) ну что ж ты так бессердечно
<skai> Big_Aziz: точно большой пробел
<skai> Big_Aziz: в области использования вопросительных знаков
<Big_Aziz> skai: ты не в настрое,
<Big_Aziz> skai: ты не в настрое?
<skai> Big_Aziz: да не:)я сгущенку ложкой ем
<Big_Aziz> приятного аппетита
<skai> за сгущенку с печенками продам душу.чужую
<inkvizitor68sl> <Pornosloneg> Температура воздуха в Академгородке в Иркутске (angara.net): The temperature at the Irkutsk city is: 1183468251°C (2130242883.8°F)
<chelaxe> скай: блин мои слова в армии))
<inkvizitor68sl> <spanka> судьба злодейка заставила поставить visual studio 2005
<inkvizitor68sl> <spanka> это вам блин не vim,gcc,gdb,make, тут сразу не разберешсо :(
<skai> 1 миллиард градусов.неплохо
<inkvizitor68sl> Nick19789> народ помогите востоновить данные полсле /j #freebsd
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/118669/4feac481
<sharikoff> ешкин кот.. очень быстро
<skai> sharikoff: кстати в февральском помоему номере сравнивали федору и убунту
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl:не хватало ещё добавить - "это вам блин не емакс"))
<inkvizitor68sl> ХД
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: vlad.pro?
<[2600]> skai: и как сравнение
<sharikoff> такс.. восколько я запостил картинку?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ,so
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, .so
<sharikoff> уже вобщем поставилась..
<skai> vlad.so?это какая страна?
<skai> sharikoff: почитай сравнение.грамотное
<sharikoff> читал
<sharikoff> там федя победила
<skai> не сльно
<skai> и уж если смотреть по каким критериям - то тут подумать,а было ли это победой
<kot-x120> Граждане, как сделать нормальную отрисовку окошков в Wine?)
<emostarxd> привет ребята)
<Big_Aziz> emostarxd: привет а что ты такой радостный
<emostarxd> Big_Aziz, xfce 4.8.0 поставил вот и радостный
<Big_Aziz> поздравляю и как он лучше гнома?
<skai> гном торт!
<emostarxd> не лучше, но вполне нормльный) понравился
<Big_Aziz> ок
<emostarxd> я вот тут не могу нагуглить...в xfce есть тема для окон - B6, чем то напоминает BeOS, только откуда она никак не могу понять
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> в новой феде рпм практически незаметен
<skai> а должен быть?
<skai> как там ваще?в коре?
<sharikoff> ну если я раньше почесному  rpm -Uvh тра та.rpm то щас юм ...
<[2600]> когда раньше?
<[2600]> уже давно так
<sharikoff> с 3 по 7
<[2600]> )))))
<sharikoff> а на шапке 9 только так
<sharikoff> =)
<XuMuK>     ÇP¡Ç
<XuMuK> L¿P
<XuMuK> ñ
<XuMuK> сори) привед вам от дочки))*
<chelaxe> ничего себе
<chelaxe> это на каком?
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, с 3 по 7?
<inkvizitor68sl> щас же федора 15 или 16
<sharikoff> 14
<sharikoff> ну было время =)
<XuMuK> chelaxe: если ты про буквы, то испанцкие))
<XuMuK> 26
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, та неее
<inkvizitor68sl> 15	Lovelock [4]	10 мая 2011 года	
<sharikoff> я вчера качал
<inkvizitor68sl> а... вы же релихзами
<inkvizitor68sl> дивете
<inkvizitor68sl> живете
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> нам просто интересно
<SergeyIT> ку
<XuMuK> ку
<yellow_pants> SergeyIT: два раза ку?
<SergeyIT> yellow_pants, с приседанием? )
<yellow_pants> SergeyIT: ага
<SergeyIT> yellow_pants, шифруешься? )
<yellow_pants> оделся.холодно
<He3HauKa_> ну я щас пользуюсь федоркой.... до этого убунта была ( чесно говоря примерно одинаково всё)
<He3HauKa_> разницу  вообще почти не чую
 * UNIm95 смотрит To Love-ru. ржунимагу
<He3HauKa_> а мандривка вообще загулась? или как?
<[2600]> а я чувствую разницу
<UNIm95> He3HauKa нет вроде
<UNIm95> He3HauKa спринг 2011 вета вышла вроде
<[2600]> причём положительную
<[2600]> ubuntu менее стабильна
<UNIm95> [2600]: нужна стабильность юзай openBSD
<[2600]> зачем?
<yellow_pants> sharikoff: так седня релиз 5 федоры же
<[2600]> меня fedora устаивает полностью
<UNIm95> [2600]: для стабильности
<UNIm95> [2600]: или FreeBSD
<[2600]> UNIm95: ну знаешь грань стабильности и новшеств не у ubuntu
<UNIm95> [2600]: а у кого?
<[2600]> sorry
<SergeyIT> опять меряетесь?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT а что тут мерять?
<SergeyIT> у кого лучше... эх молодежь!
 * [2600] молчит :)
<UNIm95> SergeyIT пытаемся оприделить что стабильней
<UNIm95> *определить
<[2600]> определение по словам - не определение
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, у меня всё стабильно
<[2600]> каждый выбирает своё
<UNIm95>  SergeyIT я тоже не жалуюсь
 * UNIm95 считает что LTS рулит
<He3HauKa_> чо спорить главное чтоб работало без глюков
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, а чего тоут считать - отальные бетты
<UNIm95>  SergeyIT особенно линейка *,10
<yellow_pants> умвр
<yellow_pants> я стабильней
<SergeyIT> yellow_pants, а у меня и ДОС стабильно работает - 20  лет
<SergeyIT> yellow_pants, машины загибаются а он работает )
<yellow_pants> а у мну нет доса:)
<SergeyIT> yellow_pants, немного и потерял ;)
<yellow_pants> даж тут я стабильней:)
<yellow_pants> немного
<yellow_pants> помню я дос
<yellow_pants> busybox'овый бедный набор команд шире в сотни раз
<SergeyIT> yellow_pants, тут ты не стабильны, а импульсивный. Бери пример с Зеленого или мва )
<yellow_pants> а уж про простой баш можно только мечтать дософагам
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: а что у них?
<yellow_pants> sharikoff: сча скачаю, посмотрю
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, постоянно присутствуют, но молчат, как партизаны ) (стабильно)
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: зачтено =)
<dmay> итаааааак
<dmay> наше радио "Грязный Виндузятник" снова в эфире!
<inkvizitor68sl> итаааак, наше радио снова в эфире
<inkvizitor68sl> "ну а как там сделать условие типа если сейчас 22 часа то сделай то то" # про bash-скрипт
<inkvizitor68sl> а дымей не поймёт, гыгы
<self> re dctv
<self> ку всем
<_d4vid> пробую гном3
<self> по скринам - уг
<_d4vid> всё ок)
<self> работает?)
<self> надо попробовать
<_d4vid> покамись да ^
<self> )))
<StealthVipera> вопрос.) вот на гноме (10.10) стандартно можно поставить на обой два слайд-шоу и пару картинок. Как сделать такой слайд-шоу самому с своих картинок на обой?
<inkvizitor68sl> а я думал я наркоман
<inkvizitor68sl> StealthVipera, про gif слыхал?
<emostarxd> гном три? я что то пропустил это
<self> я вот не пойму в чем дело: коньки то работают то нет
<StealthVipera> inkvizitor68sl: ети слайд шоу в gif-e?
<self> не
<inkvizitor68sl> понятия не имею =)
<StealthVipera> )
<inkvizitor68sl> я их на баше делаю
<self> в смысле не гном 10 10
<inkvizitor68sl> на баше вообще все сделать можно
<self> а бубунту мм
<UNIm95> кажись сегодня дебиан 6 зарелизиться
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: а для этого даж утилиту написали.и скрипт на пхп сделали
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, угу
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: баш не нужен! powershell наше фсйо
<StealthVipera>  inkvizitor68sl: баш ет что за прога?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl пруф нуден?
<self> дебиан? о_0
<UNIm95> *нужен?
<self> стелсвипера, я делал
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, поведай мне как в павершелле зарегать акк на дропбоксе ?
<UNIm95>  self да дебиан
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, так debian.pro же
<self> о мой бог
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же собирать долго будут
<self> надо качать :)
<enriko_fermi> как в повершеле настроить посылку сообщений в твиттер
<inkvizitor68sl> 9h прошло
<inkvizitor68sl> 21+ будут собирать
<self> -_-
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: они уже собрали, но некоторые образы решили пересобрать:)
<dmay> алсо, в 7ке можно даже без ps переключить wi-fi адаптер в режи точки доступа в 2 команды, в обычном cmd.exe
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, как из повершелла отправить мессагу в жаббер?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl http://debian.org/distrib/%3Cstable-images-url%3E/i386/bt-cd/
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, в дебияне в один.
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, я это прекрасно видел
<UNIm95> скорее бы
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: 1 - наверняка Web-Get'ом можно извратится
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: 2 - ну так написать свой командлет, дело на полчаса
<inkvizitor68sl> окей
<dmay> хотя наверняка уже готовый есть
<inkvizitor68sl> как повершеллом зайти на удаденный сервер по ssh, запустить там гаджим, открыть нужную вкладку с нужным контактом, отправить мессадж,  закрыть гаджим, отключиться от сервера?
<inkvizitor68sl> как в повершелле работать с гуевым ПО вообще?
<dmay> *не Web-Get'ом а Web-Post'ом только
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: понятно же как.написать свой командлет:)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а)ссх - гамно, давно есть (я пьян, аббривиатуру не помню)
<dmay> вернусь через полчасика, продолжим :3
<UNIm95> что-то я в моззилке расстроился
<UNIm95> флеш в ней глючит сильно
<dmay> а тормозилла тоже гамно :3
<UNIm95> и часть сайтов
<self> по мне лучше мозилку юзать
<self> чем ослика гг или жоперу
<UNIm95> self хром рулит
<self> мб
<self> удобно наверное
<self> хотя знаешь
<self> на вкус и цвет фломастеры разные
<self> так что я не буду спорить:)
<UNIm95> self нет. у меня рутуб  под фф глючит а под хромом ок
<self> и разводить холивар
<UNIm95> self в принципе понимаю мечту дизайнеров об одном браузере
<self> я на огнелисе уже лет семь прост)
<UNIm95> self я 6 но щас начала подводить
<self> хз) все норм)
<dmay> уууиииииии!
<self> мне честно по фиг на преданность и т.д.
<dmay> песни и пляски!
<self> будь уг - перейдем
<self> на хромиум иди оперу
<enriko_fermi> @kban --user dmay 43300 проспись
<self> о_0
<self> :D
<_d4vid> oO
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> enriko_fermi, о, привет скай
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: не узнал?
<self> придется ждать дебиан, а не подпиливать убунту. печально, однако
<inkvizitor68sl> enriko_fermi, неа
<enriko_fermi> inkvizitor68sl: вроде я на этом нике раньше спокойно сидел:)
<UNIm95> self идёт компилинг. так что скоро
<enriko_fermi> временами
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<self> википедия : Сквиз (Squeeze)[15] 	5 или 6 февраля 2011
<UNIm95> self завтра скорее всего.
<UNIm95> главное под 386 платформу
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: http://identi.ca/debian
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, главное как раз под adm74
<inkvizitor68sl> 64
<inkvizitor68sl> amd
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl у меня 2 гб только
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 u, xtuj&
<inkvizitor68sl> гб чего?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl рам
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<enriko_fermi> и что?
<enriko_fermi> от этого процессор перестает поддерживат 64х битные инструкции?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl при объемах меньше  4 гб смысла в 64-битах не вижу
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: вендузятник значит
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: это там смысла нет
<self> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж...
<inkvizitor68sl> сочуствую..
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi ага. и проги под вайном хорошо при 64 битах пашут
<self> имхо 64 вашпе кривые
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: ну да
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: абсолютно также
<self> у мя тож амд 64
<enriko_fermi> есть даж 64хбытный вайн
<self> все кривое
<self> на 64
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi у меня USDowloader не пашет
<enriko_fermi> ссзб
<enriko_fermi> умвр
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi под 64 битами. а под 32 нормуль
<self> угу
<enriko_fermi> а зачем он тебе кстати?
<self> да не, ща весь софт написан под 64
<self> под 32*
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi а какая тебе разница?
<self> :D
<enriko_fermi> софт написан просто так
<enriko_fermi> архитектура, пож которую он собирается - это другой вопрос
<self> вот буит массовый переход - перейдем
<enriko_fermi> счас весь софт пишется независимо от архитектуры
<self> я особый прирост в работе не вижу
<self> уу началось
<enriko_fermi> ну конечно это не относится к кривому вендософту на вижуале
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi пишется но не компилиться
<self> лол
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: кто те мешает скомпилять?и это только самые незначительные софтины не компилят.а в репах практически весь софт на обеих архитектурах есть
<self> да на 64 криво
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi объясни это тем кто пишет
<enriko_fermi> а доказательства?кроме привычных "бабушка казала"
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi а доказательства что круче?
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: зачем?они знают.это ты не знаешь
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: доказательства - не тебе было
<self> энрико? а доказательства что лучше юзать 64 чем 32
<self> -_-
<markmx> текс, вопросики такие возникли. как реализовать gksu /etc/init.d/networking restart && sleep 3 && gksu /etc/init.d/networking restart после загрузки, суспенда и гибернации? при этом чтобы не вводить каждый раз пароль? а так же как реализовать echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward так же после 
<enriko_fermi> echo хрень | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<enriko_fermi> а остальное добавь в скрипты вейкапа
<markmx> tee - опишите пожалуйста, впервые вижу такое
<enriko_fermi> man tee
<markmx> не срабатывает =( прописывал в pm_utils
<markmx> ух ты пасип ушел изучать
<sharikoff> [2600] а чо щас при установке иксы хошь не хошь ставятся?
<enriko_fermi> markmx: /etc/acpi/resume.d/xx-xxxx.sh
<enriko_fermi> скрипты делай сам
<enriko_fermi> тока не гксу а судо в них
<markmx> и они не будут просить пароля? будут стартиться от рута как положено?
<enriko_fermi> проверь
<medic> почему на ноутах ддр медленнее?
<medic> где-то читал - забыл
<medic> винчестер
<sharikoff> medic: чо ты мне там хотел сказать то?
<sharikoff> я че то не расслышал
<[2600]> sharikoff: там выборочная установка есть (по пакетам) - попробуй... я не помню можно ли вообще без x
<sharikoff> чо та нинашел
<sharikoff> сразу инстал и все
<sharikoff> в цетнте точно есть
<[2600]> есть есть выборка пакетов
<[2600]> это просто ты разогнался
<[2600]> а и ещё у тебя live cd,
<sharikoff> @kban medic
<[2600]> ?????????
<sharikoff> угу
<[2600]> если live то такой возможности там нет
<[2600]> качай полноценный dvd
<[2600]> Ж)
<sharikoff> так я и спрашивал про сборки...
<[2600]> )
<markmx1> енрико - это первой строчкой в скрипты суввать - #!/bin/bash ?
<Andreas76> всем прив )
<markmx1> здарова
<Darkmaxim> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<Darkmaxim> 1
<sergeimm> доброй ночи
<sergeimm> помогите решить проблему
<sergeimm> понятно
<sergeimm> дохлый чат
<XuMuK> да нет, чат то жив, просто экстрасенсы вымерли))*
<SergeyIT> или во сне экстрасенсируют
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> он ушел
<markmx1> текс... как побороть такое? http://pastebin.com/BwzBBRRA
<markmx1> при этом если стартую не от судо, а прсото то все супер
<markmx1> не спрашивает пароли
<VMV> здрасьте
<SergeyIT> доброй ночи
<VMV> вопрос к тем, кто пользуется exaile - у вас работает радио shoutcast?
<himik> есть темка для копания
<himik> дисковая активность постоянна! загрузился (ubuntu 10.04...) и хард чуть ли не надрывается
<himik> что делает... хз, как посмотреть текущие файловые обращения?
<diskin> himik, iotop
<uitrix1> Всем привет) Возникла проблема.. Банально, но решить не могу, поискать не помогает. Вот в чём суть: создал панель, поместил слева (в гноме), поставил галочку прятать её. Теперь не могу её вернуть назад, вижу только границу её, но и не могу удалить
<uitrix1> Как её позвать, или удалить?
<uitrix1> Заранее спасибо)
<diskin> uitrix1, а на границу правой кнопкой не нажимается?
<himik> diskin: спасибо
<skrishi> привет всем
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-06
<Lorgus> не.... ну надо же.... приснилось что зуб болит... проснулся от зубной боли
<Ilang> всех с выходом релиза squeez )
<ETYIOP> XNJ NB[J NFR
<neoascetic> здрасти. есть вопрос. мона ли как-нить (пакетом там или драйвером каким) увеличить производительность видеокарты на нетбуке? до оптимального уровня - на предыдущих версиях оси нативный UT2004 бегал нормально, под виндой тоже шустренько. а то 
<neoascetic> vendor: Intel Corporation
<ubuntuser1349> журналируемаемая фс много ресурсов жрет?
<neoascetic> мало
<Ilang> собрать его то собрал
<neoascetic> а де мона скачать mesa?
<mva> neoascetic: говори, пожалуйста, на русском языке, а то получишь бан (согласно правилам)
<Antiban> Всем привет. есть проблема поставил 10.10 работает криво inet не работает как исправить
<sharikoff> заставить работать прямо
<sharikoff> и настроить inet
<mva> +1
<Antiban> Шариков большущий привет ты то мне и нужен точнее помощь твоя ты мне начал помогать по одной теме
<sharikoff> ага.. дароф
<skai> sharikoff: надеюсь ты начал помогать ему с проблемой использования знаков препинания
<Antiban> Skai а я могу тебе с английским помочь
<skai> Antiban: лучше ты себе с русским помоги
<mva> :)
<Antiban> Скай не спорь со мной
<mva> не ругайтесь
<mva> а то обоих забаню
<skai> mva: а что ругаться то?я обычно неудачников, неспособных выражать мысли более-менее грамотно, просто игнорирую:) чтобы не разочароваться в человечестве окончательно
<Antiban> Скай я думаю у тебя комплекс
<sharikoff> все срачи в личку
<sharikoff> я нехочу знать у кого из вас комплекс а у кого с русским проблемы
<sharikoff> если есть вопрос то жду логи ошибки и будем думать
<skai> sharikoff: я думаю у него нет вопросов:)вообще.ни одной клавиши с вопросительным знаком:)лучше скажи как те федька по сравнению с бунтой?
<Antiban> Шариков давай дальше продолжим
<Antiban> Шарилков ты мне помогал инет настроить в обход кальмара
<Antiban> Шарилков ты мне помогал инет настроить в обход кальмара
<mva> Antiban: ещё раз повтори и получишь пинок же ж.
<Antiban> Мва это за что
<mva> за флуд
<mva> читай правила
<Antiban> мва ты считаешь что 2 раза повторил это флуд
<Antiban> мва ты считаешь что 2 раза повторил это флуд
<mva> @kick Antiban
<Antiban> Шариков я тебе в личку напишу
<Weise> Здорово!
<Weise> как запустить демон?
<Weise> nm-applet start
<Weise> и закрыйть терминал
<Weise> а то запускаю, закрываю, и апплет пропадает
<jillsmitt> service
<Weise> что service
<Weise> куда его
<skai> а ты нажми альт+ф2 и там nm-applet
<Weise> о
<Weise> благодарю
<Weise> skai, ты за что меня забанил, кстати?
<sharikoff> & в конце команды
<Weise> sharikoff, это в терминале?
<ubuntuser1349> привет
<sharikoff> команда &
<sharikoff> да
<Weise> это типо сделать его демоном?
<sharikoff> в бекграунд
<sharikoff> и можно закрывать
<sharikoff> терминал
<sharikoff> если не срабатывает то screen -dm command
<Weise> лан, потом попробую
<Weise> спасибо
<Weise> skai, ауу
<sharikoff> ешкин кот
<sharikoff> я ж говорю
<sharikoff> все разборки кто кого за что -в приват
<skai> sharikoff: причем в приват тебе:)
<skai> sharikoff: ты последний его банил:)
<sharikoff> это я забанил?
<sharikoff> ну божет и так
<Weise> skai, ты забанил
<sharikoff> *может
<sharikoff> =)
 * Weise сейчас слушает «gekreuzigt»
<Weise> вот за это
<sharikoff> аааа
<sharikoff> да
<Weise> sharikoff, ты банил
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> это я
<Weise> skai, а ты за ник тварь
<sharikoff> @kick Weise в приват
<sid_old> ))
<ubuntuser1349> шаманы чтоле?
<sid_old> hi all
<skai> sharikoff: какое приват?для этого тема на форуме
<homointerneticus> привет всем
<sharikoff> ну я обьясню хотя бы там
<dragon2> всем привет
<skai> @kban --user TBAPb 86400 пункт 2.12+рецедив
<AndreX> weise сменил ник )))
<dragon2> а кто мне подскажет альтернативу gnome-network-properties? интересует быстрая смена прокси
<ubuntuser1349> непонят-но
<dragon2> поясняю
<dragon2> имею fluxbox
<ubuntuser1349> а-да вижу
<dragon2> не желаю ставить весь гном
<sharikoff> dragon2:  xthtp gthtvtyyst jrhe;tybz
<sid_old> dragon2: wicd
<sharikoff> через переменные окружения
<diskin> dragon2, http://wazem.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-change-gnome-proxy-settings-on.html
<dragon2> неплохо, неплохо
<dragon2> ща попробуем
<diskin> dragon2, а fluxbox работает с gconf?
<dragon2> сомневаюсь
<sharikoff> интересно
<sharikoff> а фринод поддерживает 128 битные ники?
<skai> не
<skai> sharikoff: а те зачем?сочинение хочешь в ник записать?
<sharikoff> хочу хайлайт глянуть
<sharikoff> такого ника
<dragon2> благодарю за помощь, но она к счастью не пригодилась. Всем спасибо за внимание
<andreylosev> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/109022/304593c8
<NoOova> Народ
<NoOova> что значит -@
<NoOova> cat content.xml|zip -q 1.zip -@content.xml
<NoOova> почему он меня на этой операции начинает пароль спрашивать
<dRaziel> всем привет
<NoOova> привет
<Michahel> какой в ubuntu словарь (приложение) может использовать словари для babylon (.bgl)?
<NoOova> apt-cache search bgl
<NoOova> apt-cache search babylon
<Michahel> Я не могу понять, KTranslator справится с этой задачей?
<Michahel> Как в веб-браузере Опера импортировать закладки из Firefox? В каком каталоге их искать?
<dRaziel> там вроде нада сохранять в firefox
<dRaziel> или в опере импортировать закладки и фокса есть
<inkvizitor68sl> все дебиян ушли тестировать, забей
<dRaziel> =)
<CoolSpeeD> хмм...
<CoolSpeeD> есть вопрос. компиз таки мне удалось заюзать, но почему то работают только стандартные эффекты квина
<CoolSpeeD> например вязкие окна вроде включены, но они нифига не вязкие
<CoolSpeeD> я что-то упустил?
<hookah> всем здрям
<User958[web]> драсте
<User958[web]> вопрос можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<User958[web]> установил убунту 10.10 установилось вроде норм, без ошибок, но при загрузке появляется только фоновый рисунок а никаких панелей не видно. но они как бы есть. ткнув куда то в левый верхний угол загрузился файрфокс. из него вот и пишу
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User958[web]> также справа если нажимать то там есть и календать и аплет завершения работы и сеть. но не видно их
<andrey__> привет
<SUFLEX> хелло браза
<AndreX> SUFLEX, ку
<SUFLEX> Вот зе фак)
<AndreX> ???
<SUFLEX> да я так с утра балуюсь карочи.
<SUFLEX> смарите, если выскочил менеджер обновлений и предлагает мне обновить пакеты. Вот ТО, что он мне предлагает - Это все у меня установлено. или он мне новые программы тоже предлагает? Короче - согласиться просто необходимо да?
<NoOova> Народ! как в ZIp добавиьт 1 файл под другим именеи
<NoOova> допустим zip 1.zip 2.txt.tmp
<NoOova> в то время как в рхиве должен появиться файл 2.txt
<AndreX> SUFLEX, обновляет то что установленно у тебя если лень можеш не обновлять ))
<andrey__> подскажите нубу как здесь разрешение экрана поменять
<SUFLEX> AndreX:  отлично. Не. я лучше предохранюсь). Спасибо
<AndreX> здесь ??
<andrey__> в убунту 10.10
<AndreX> система - параметры - мониторы и меняй
<SUFLEX> AndreX:  2.6.35-25 - стоит устанавливать? кто то говорил что это типа нестабильная версия
<andrey__> там максимум 800 на 600
<dRaziel> тебе наверно xorg.conf нада редактировать
<andrey__> у меня вокруг рабочего стола поля шириной на 2 пальца
<dRaziel> andrey__: какой у тебя монитор?
<dRaziel> andrey__: мм, ладна, каким разрешением пользуешься?
<CoolSpeeD> <SUFLEX - я обновился до 25 и ниче. норм
<andrey__> 1024 на 768
<Umren> кто то мне вчера советовал deadbeef
<Umren> xD
<SUFLEX>  CoolSpeeD:  ну щас посмотрим
<[v-8]_jupiter> Umren: а что не нравится в нем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я им пользуюсь играет отлично
<Umren> плагин last.fm у него есть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хз)
<Umren> ага.. я не вижу его
<[v-8]_jupiter> на офф сайте что пишут?
<Umren> ок, есть
<Umren> а то я уже был почти в печали
<Umren> плеер вроде нормально cue играет
<Umren> а ласт.фма нет xD
<darvin44u> Добрый день, народ!))
<Magik> отвали
<darvin44u> "Magik", ты это кому?
<Umren> правда у дедбифа 1 недостаток
<Magik> это я сам с собой
<Umren> это клон фубара xD
<skrishi> всем привет
<Magik> ку
<CoolSpeeD> ку
<Magik> Кто пользуется делуджем , подскажите, почему процессор начинает загружаться на 40% при открытии места хранения файла из клиента ?
<mva> потому, что питон
<mva> :)
<Magik> и ntfs -раздел до кучи ?
<Umren> а скока торрентов?
<Magik> момент
<Umren> 100500?
<Magik> 9
<Magik> да не
<Umren> хз ntfs особо не нагружает
<Magik> проу используется постоянно
<Magik> пока не перезапустишь программу
<Magik> проц*
<Magik> и при вызове справки таже история
<Magik> Справка/ о программе
<Magik> и снова загрузка на 40-48% , до перезапуска проги
<mva> питон же
<Magik> отлично
<mva> и да, ставить систему на ntfs-раздел — редкостный моветон
<dRaziel> andrey__: ребят, кто ставил драйвера на intel для бука подскажите=)
<Magik> значит не буду вызывать справку и открывать места хранения файло из клиента
<Magik> может когда-нибудь:
<KREDO> privet vsem
<Umren> mva, ставит? скорей он просто там торренты качает
<dRaziel> KREDO: привет
<Magik> Umren: да , на ntfs -разделе только файлопомойка
<KREDO> Big_Aziz: ti iz Uzbekistana?
<AndreX> KREDO: чё с раскладкой проблема?
<KREDO> ne mne prosta udobna s latinskimi
<jlewka> всем привет, народ, посоветуйте хорошую книжку по администратированию linux\unix
<Umren> sagemath кто нидь пользуется?
<mva> !rules|KREDO
<ubuntuhelp> KREDO: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dRaziel> Umren: в синаптике нада найти и установить пакет xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Umren> dRaziel, для sagemath?
<Umren> xD
<KREDO> oy ya cho'ta nita delal na menya rules
<mva> @kick KREDO приходи, когда прочтёшь правила канала
<Umren> KREDO, тя ща забанят xD
<dRaziel> Umren: извиняюсь)
<dRaziel> andrey__: в синаптике нада найти и установить пакет xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<KREDO> привет Азиз
<Big_Aziz> KREDO: что ты спросил
<Big_Aziz> KREDO: привет
<KREDO> Ти из Узбекистана?
<Big_Aziz> KREDO: lf
<Big_Aziz> KREDO: да
<KREDO> у тебя узнетвский айпи
<KREDO> наверна из Ферганы
<Big_Aziz> да ты прав
<Big_Aziz> rasuljon@213.230.112.142
<KREDO> да я тоже из Ферганы
<Big_Aziz> и как тебе убунту
<mva> KREDO: сейчас забаню за нарушение правил
<KREDO> #ubuntu-uz   для Узбекистанцев
<Umren> =)
<dmay> о! а меня уже разбанили?
<mva> @kban KREDO реклама
<mva> @unban KREDO
<dmay> mva: чего-т вы, батенька, сегодня излишне жестоки
<mva> @mode -b *!~rasuljon@213.230.112.142
<dmay> разве развитие ЛУГов не есть первоочередная задача сообщества?
<SergeyIT> ку
<himik> ку 2 раза
<CoolSpeeD> re
<_d4vid> amgarchIn9, guten tag ^
<diskin> привет народ! кто-нить гугл-хромом пользуется? в смысле браузером.
<diskin> вопрос такой: если на какой-то вкладке искать текст (ctrl-f), то найденный текст подсвечивается желтым, если потом переключиться в другую вкладку и вернуться обратно, то зачем-то тот выделенный поиском текст попадает в selection
<winedrop> извиняюсь за чайниковый вопрос.. какой командой в терминале можно запустить исполняемый файл application/x-executable
<winedrop> ??
<mva> их много видов
<mva> зависит от типа
<mva> если это ELF, то просто запустить сам файл
<mva> если W32-PE, то wine (и никто не гарантирует, что заработает)
<Ehett> Здрасте, подскажите плиз по настройке онлайн радио (Shoutcast)
<Ehett> скачал все возможные плееры, ни один не выдаёт список канлов, инфа от сервера не доходи
<Ehett> *не доходит
<mva> Ehett: говори по-русски
<mva> ты нарушаешь правила
<Ehett> может что то дополнительно надо скачать, несвободные компоненты какие?
<mva> а это наказуемо
<Ehett> sorry, ill look what the trouble
<Aselicon> ку
<Erhett> Здрасте, с кодировкой всё ок, моё сообщение читается?
<bggooo> Erhett, привет, все отлично
<Erhett> Спасиб. Хотел спросить по поводу настройки онлайн радио SShoutcast
<Erhett> скачал все возможные плееры, ни один не может к серверу приконннектится чтобы список каналов получить
<Erhett> *Shoutcast
<Erhett> может у меня какой-то несвободный компонент не установлен?
<Erhett> плагин для ритмбокса (radio) через Синаптик ставил, не помогает
<Erhett> где искать проблему?
<Erhett> гугл всё про настройку серверов вещания пишет :(
<Erhett> Комп выходит в сеть через роутер, может в этом дело?
<Erhett> (в винде с винампом всё ок)
<Erhett> ау, есть кто живой? :)
<san4o> Erhett: если віходиш наружу через роутер, то и айпи внешний получает роутер, а у твоего компа локальній айпи типа 192.168 и тп
<Erhett> ну да, знаю, только вот я сомневаюсь что это связано с shoutcastom
<Umren> в 11.04 по дефульту в десктоп версии будет unity?
<san4o> Erhett: продожаю мысль. если ты даеш комуто всой внешний айпи для подключения к тебе. то человек попадает на роутер а не на твой комп
<Umren> Erhett, переадресация портов врублена?
<ubuntuser1349> если нат ставить, до dhcp сервер обязательно ставить чтобы ручками на компах не прописывать шлюз? что-то никак путевой статьи ненайду как настроить нат
<Erhett> san4o: Об этом тоже вкурсе. Даже пытался NAT настраивать, когда делал сервак для одной игрушки.
<Erhett> Нет
<Umren> Erhett, переадресую порты с роутера (на которые подключаются) клиенты до своего компа
<Aselicon> роутер моутер
<san4o> Umren: во во
<Erhett> Ну да, толкьо причём тут онлайн радио ? XD
<Erhett> ко мне никто не коннектится, сам послкшать хочу
<Umren> :D
<Umren> ну тогда это не нужно
<Umren> сам можешь послушать легко) какой плеер?
<san4o> фух. я думал ты у себя вещание поднимаеш =)
<Erhett> эт я к слову про роутер упомянул :)
<Erhett> не просто послушать. как? :))
<Erhett> Umren: в том то и прикол что ни один списки не грузит
<san4o> должно все работатьи так
<Erhett> в винде пашет у убунте ни в какую
<Umren> плеер какой
<Umren> ритмбокс что ле?
<Erhett> Ритмбокс, Эксайл VCL и другие
<Umren> да компонента значит не хватает
<Aselicon> а где хранится файл с настройкой ритмбокса?
<Umren> у тебя мп3 играет вобще?
<Erhett> да, мп3 играет, в настройки ритмбокса не лазил
<Umren> ubuntu-restricted-extras стоит?
<Erhett> неа, ща загружу, проверю
<Erhett> просит удалить libavcodec52 libavutil49
<Umren> do it
<Erhett> кстати, хотел спросить, для терминала по дефолту хоткей какой?
<Umren> по дефолту никакой вроде :D
<Umren> у меня вобще guake стоит
<Erhett> жаль :)
<Umren> ctrl + ~ хоткей
<Erhett> ctrl + ~не пашет , ладно разберусь
<Umren> не, я про guake
<Umren> установи guake
<Umren> там хоткей любой можно сделать
<Erhett> а, ок.... хм...ttf-mscorefonts-installer лиценз. соглашение висит, а как нажать <ok> непонятно
<Umren> табом
<Umren> клавиатурой
<Umren> :)
<Erhett> спс :) чувствую себя полным нубом :)))
<Erhett> в досе толком не работал и в терминале только разбираюсь
<[2600]> Erhett: )
<Erhett> вроде всё, установилось, ща проверю
<Erhett> Тишина.................
<Erhett> Umren: не пашет, не хочет к шауткасту коннектится
<Erhett> (Exaile, Streamripper)
<Umren> в любом случае тебе этот пакет понадобится :D
<Erhett> я догадываюсь. но пока острой нужды не было :)
<Erhett> есть ещё варианты?
<Erhett> где копать?
<Umren> !google rhythmbox+mp3+radio
<Umren> года 2 назад чето ставил и работало
<Umren> ща не помню уже)
<Umren> давно не слушал радио
<Erhett> там пакет один есть, я его скачал но не помогло
<san4o> Erhett: к какой радио станции ты конектишся ?
<Erhett> Есть там несколько которые обычно слушаю, но я даж список получить не могу, не то что
<Erhett> послушать конкретную
<[2600]> он как только захотел бы послушать что то у него сразу же должен был быть автоматический запрос на скачивание кодеков
<Erhett> угу, считай что ему кажется что сервак в дауне, реакция похожая
<darvin44u> второй день рою маны в поисках ответа на вопрос: как правильно настроить icecast2 и mpd для трансляции музыки. У меня Ubuntu server 10.04. Направьте пожалуйста в нужное русло)
<san4o> darvin44u: плохо роеш. информации полно на том же форуме посмотри
<mva> darvin44u: mpd для трансляции не нужен icecast же, не?
<Erhett> А что значит в синаптике лого убунты рядом с пакетом?
<Umren> типа поддерживается разрабами убунты
<Erhett> а...
<darvin44u> san4o: я какую-то мелочь упускаю из виду)) это со мной бывет.
<Erhett> GStreamer это прога или библиотека?
<darvin44u> mva: вроде одно. только маны есть с использованием тоги и иного пакета...
<Umren> о епт.. матлаб под убунтой работает и даже не глючит o_O чудеса
<skai> http://blog.hjenglish.com/images/blog_hjenglish_com/sashashi/30239/r_%E6%81%A3%E6%84%8F.jpg
<Umren> mva, забань его!
<NoOova> :-D теперь о кнопке повер открывается и закрывается сидиром в другом конце офиса!
<NoOova> надо на все компа так сделать чтобы все вместе! :-D
<skai> NoOova: причем сидиромы в рандомном порядке
<NoOova> блин надо работу работать =(((
<skai> NoOova: выше есть няне котике
<skai> *няшне
<[Green]> skai: какое отношение имеент кот к убунту?
<NoOova> хм а как сделать чтобы кроме этого не вылезало гномовское сообщение типа через 60 секунд выключусь
<NoOova> в acpi я его вроде убрал
<chelaxe> [Green]: прямое
<[Green]> chelaxe: ты skai ?
<chelaxe> котэ святой как убунту... свободный как убунту... и т.д.
<Erhett> а как сменить статус в irc?
<chelaxe> 0.о статус?
<NoOova> Erhett: /nick Erhett_Статус
<NoOova> =)))))
<Erhett> ну, по аналогии с аськой :)
<Erhett> спасиб :) нуб я ещё, нуб :)
<NoOova> Erhett: это просто как вариант а вообще сттусов нету вроде
<NoOova> типа можно /nick Erhett_ушёл_в_сортир
<skai> [Green]: маскот лтс релиза - существо из семейства кошачьих.это мое виденье люсид линкса:)
<chelaxe> вот.. или через /me
<Erhett> Ну, да я понял, просто назвал так :)
<[Green]> Erhett: /help away
<Erhett_away> Спасиб, кстати радио только icecast заработало, через ритмбокс
<dmay_> линуксоиды, а, линуксоиды? а я ведь знаю чо среди вас есть андроидоводы. тыкните в хороший ирк-клиент, а?
<dmay> лол в маркете irssi есть
<andreylosev> dmay, мне нравится yaairc
<dmay> у него какие то скрины странный
<dmay> *странные
<ubuntuser1349> о животнае, сколько ж можно этот труп мучать, убейте меня, вот зачем мне synaptic если просто нат хочу поставить... че система так долго грузит с репов?
<ubuntuser1349> дорвался до халявы :)
<ubuntuser1349> 64 битную убунту поставить на амд, лучше семерки работать будет? Вайн на 10й 64 битный?
<Michahel> У меня не получается установить ktranslator или goldendict, в конце выскакивает - http://paste.ubuntu.com/563392/ Что делать?
<dmay_a> траляляляля
<dmay> трололололо
<dmay_a> andreylosev: а ничего так
<Umren> dmay, там был irsii вроде какой то генно модифицированый
<Umren> вполне ничо так
<dmay_a> irssi там клиент для клиента, ага
<dmay_a> яааирк гут, только между серверами пееключаться долго
<sharikoff> dmay_a: http://colloquy.mobi/ =)
<skai> sharikoff: платная прога для яблофона как то связана с андроидом?
<sharikoff> я всмысле нормальный ирк клиент
<sharikoff> а не с убогими формами в пол экрана
<Umren> sharikoff, предлагаешь ему портировать его на андроид?)
<sharikoff> ну.. если есть вариант
<Umren> или намекаешь что ему надо купить айфон 4 ?
<Umren> :))
<sharikoff> я просто щупал как то андроил.. давно
<Umren> вот именно что давно
<sharikoff> рутил
<Umren> он слишком часто обновляется
<sharikoff> такого тормоза вобщем я не видал
<Umren> а мне вобще ирц на смартфонах не удобно - больно все быстро идет + много трафика
<sharikoff> так вай фай же.. в туалете ловит
<sharikoff> а с ноутом там неудобно
<Umren> лол )
<Umren> хз, я в туалете не так много времени провожу что бы ирц клиент ставить
<Umren> как вариант конечно можно прятаться от жены там с отмазкой "болит живот"
<Umren> а то с ноутом когда выйдешь.. ясно же
<sharikoff> или в ванной полежать
<sharikoff> самое оно
<sharikoff> я и звоню с сипклиента на теле
<Umren> хз наркомания это уже )
<sharikoff> так а чо там еще делать то?
<Umren> мыться/срать ?
<Umren> )
<Umren> как вариант
<sharikoff> налил лег погреться
<sharikoff> а тут еще такой бонус
<dmay_a> sharikoff: грязный джобсофил!
<Umren> меня больше всего поразило вначале в iOs что надо кредитку регить сразу же, а то бесплатный софт установить нельзя :D
<dmay_a> вы ничего не понимаете в китайских андоидопланшетах!
<Umren> и еще каждой устройство авторизировать за 1 бакс.. его не возвращяют :)
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> ненадо за 1 бакс
<Umren> что нет?
<sharikoff> в магазине до 5 устройств если софт качать
<Umren> каждый раз надо регить кредитку с CVC кодом
<sharikoff> апстор всмысле
<sharikoff> не каждый раз
<Umren> там verification 1 доллар
<sharikoff> 1 раз
<Umren> я имею ввиду
<Umren> на 1 устройстве
<sharikoff> не
<Umren> или даже, при 1 установки системы
<Umren> если переставил винду/мак то снова 1 бакс теряешь
<Umren> даже если бэкап делал
<sharikoff> Umren: ты не прав
<Umren> прав
<sharikoff> =)
<Umren> у мя уже 3 бакса сперли
<Umren> жулики
<sharikoff> ты каждое регишь?
<Umren> это обязательно
<Umren> нельзя даже обновления на программы
<Umren> поставить
<Umren> которые ты купил
<sharikoff> ужас
<Umren> пока бакс не отдашь
<Umren> ))
<sharikoff> я имею бук имак яфон и еще кучу всякого  но потерял только бакс
<Umren> а если ты еще хочешь с телефона самого покупать.. то тоже подтверждение и еще один бакс
<Umren> )
<sharikoff> за регистрацию в апстор
<sharikoff> карты
<Umren> смотри
<Umren> ты с каждого устройства
<Umren> можешь покупать приложения?
<Umren> с телефона например?
<sharikoff> да
<Umren> и он автоматически у тебя зарегестрировался?
<Umren> сам?
<Umren> не просил кредитку?
<sharikoff> тебя где то хм..
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> до 5 устройств в апстор говорю ж
<Umren> ты покупаешь тока с айтюнса скорей всего
<Umren> а потом синхронизируешь
<Umren> вот и все
<sharikoff> и апстора
<Umren> вот если переставишь систему например
<Umren> то снова бакс
<Umren> а если хочешь напрямую без айтюнса покупать с яблофона то снова бакс
<sharikoff> расскажи как без айтюнса
<Umren> а если хочешь покупать с компа с работы то тоже бакс )
<Umren> вот так и воруют
<Umren> потихоньку
<Umren> =(
<Umren> как? нажми app store
<Umren> скачай приложение
<Umren> он тебе предложит данные ввести
<Umren> потом украдут бакс
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/118994/dfbee026
<sharikoff> вот смари
<sharikoff> видишь там авторизед 2 компа
<Umren> да, это в тунце
<sharikoff> на яфон тока с него
<Umren> аккаунт это пофиг
<sharikoff> а как еще то?
<Umren> ты купи с него
<sharikoff> с него и покупаю
<Umren> с кого? с телефона?
<sharikoff> точнее лезу под своей учеткой
<sharikoff> да
<Umren> времени ща нет, ухожу уже, потом скину скриншот с мобилы, что он требует верификацию
<sharikoff> оки
<Umren> хотя она уже пройдена на компе
<Umren> и там можно покупать
<hookah> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> hookah: q
<hookah> у меня кажется мой легендарный ноут умер
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/118997/48e0ce80
<sharikoff> заливаю на тело потом синкаю с компом
<sharikoff> все добро сливает в айтюнс
<sharikoff> шота мы не про то...
<sharikoff> деб 6 вышел. кто ставил как себя чувствует?
<sharikoff> ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: у меня 6-й на сервере под kvm бегает отлично
<[v-8]_jupiter> заметно шустрей он
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: такс...
<sharikoff> а вот скажи мине
<sharikoff> ты не пробовал 2008 сервачок ставить?
<sharikoff> не к столу будет сказано..
<[v-8]_jupiter> в kvm?
<sharikoff> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> не только 2003
<sharikoff> гвестом
<sharikoff> и как?
<bogdan__> привет. подскажите в чем проблема? при скачивании с торрента(трансмишн, qbittorrent) отваливается интернет?
<sharikoff> канал наверное забивает
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: нормально не жалуются. ТОлько драйвера virtio
<sharikoff> с сайта ?
<sharikoff> те что там выложены?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> есть и для 7-й и 2008 соотвецтвенно
<sharikoff> а в чом кайф?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Под виртио быстрей бегает
<sharikoff> сеть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> учтем..
<[v-8]_jupiter> и диски , но диски я для linux гостей c virtio юзаю, а для винды вставил отедльный
<sharikoff> мне сеть важна..
<sharikoff> скорость
<sharikoff> диски это так.. неплохо но не критично
<[v-8]_jupiter> Виртио стоит ставить. Производительность выше
<sharikoff> так.. а под линь они в каком виде?
<sharikoff> исходники?
<[v-8]_jupiter> они уже с 20-го ядра в едре стоят
<[v-8]_jupiter> ничего в госте делать не надо даже
<sharikoff> так а как его тады ставить?
<sharikoff> под винду то понятно типа вмваре тулз
<[v-8]_jupiter> Смотри . Если ты гостевую в качестве linux ставишь то при создании vm ты казываешь использовать дрйвера виртио и все
<sharikoff> пример есть?
<sharikoff> или на сайте глянуть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> если используешь virsh то --os-variant=virtio26
<[v-8]_jupiter> При создании vm
<sharikoff> угу ясно
<sharikoff> а на винду?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Винду там сначало ставишь как обычно , потом в винде драйвера тулишь и меняешь в xml файлике чтобы использовать virtio и ребутишь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я с виндой так делал
<sharikoff> прямой ссылки на дрова нет случаем?
<Nastya> привет всем
<sharikoff> привет
<Nastya> посоветуйте пожалуйста программу или сервис для стилистического анализа текста на английском языке
<Nastya> а то в репозиториях не могу найти
<sharikoff> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: не прямой нет ) тут смотри http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers/Download_Drivers
<sharikoff> вот вот..
<hookah> народ, а кто объяснит почему постоянно появляются проблемы со звуком на 10.04?
<sharikoff> ее то я и просил
<Nastya> hookah, что значит проблемы со звуком?
<hookah> на 64 битной операционке сначала было, при просмотре видео звук через равномерные промежутки времени сбивался, как бы заикался секунды 3-4
<hookah> сейчас на 32 бита, сначала такого не было, со временем появилось
<hookah> пробовал и пульс. и альсу - все равно что-то не так
<sharikoff> что то пошло не так
<hookah> HDA ATI SB at 0xce500000 irq 16  - это звуковуха
<Nastya> как интересно... продолжай
<[v-8]_jupiter> child pid 16226 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)    Как выяснить на каком скрипте валится php
<hookah> нифига не интересно, напрягает
<[v-8]_jupiter> стоит nginx+apache2
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: php -m
<sharikoff> и по одному модулю отключай
<sharikoff> таким обычно мбстринг и рекоде страдают
<sharikoff> на фряхе во всяком случае
<[v-8]_jupiter> Получется что до обновления сайта не падало , обновили функционал добавили. ТЕперь падает через какоето время(
<sharikoff> эррор лог что то говорит?
<[v-8]_jupiter> child pid 16226 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<sharikoff> и все?
<hookah> так и придется наверное альсу ручками собирать
<[v-8]_jupiter> [debug] mod_deflate.c(615): [client 127.0.0.1] Zlib: Compressed 62137 to 15183 : URL /index.php
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Nastya> Big_Aziz, Hi!
<hookah> Big_Aziz: привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот из лога где ошибка проявляется http://paste.pro/857886
<stanislav> привет всем! как скомпилировать программу из исходников?
<[v-8]_jupiter> stanislav: )
<Big_Aziz> Nastya: hookah как вы что нового
<[v-8]_jupiter> stanislav: там обычно есть файлик readme в которм описывается что нужно сделать)
<stanislav> там нет такого файла!
<[v-8]_jupiter> где?
<hookah> Big_Aziz: я вот тут появился впервые за очень долгое время, так что сам не в курсе чего тут нового )
<stanislav> в архиве
<[v-8]_jupiter> stanislav: в каком?
<Nastya> Big_Aziz, зачем пришел, говори.
<stanislav> mdc-1.0.4.3-gcc.4.4.1-qt.4.6.0-i686-Linux
<Big_Aziz> Nastya: тебя хотял услышать :)
<stanislav> может есть готовый пакет какой нибудь! нужна программка типа майла агента!
<[v-8]_jupiter> stanislav: http://mozilla-russia.org/products/thunderbird/ если я тебя правильно понял
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да я тебя не правильно понял
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<hookah> Nastya: ты прям как оракул. надо было еще добавить "один вопрос - один ответ"
<hookah> =)
<Nastya> лучше ответь на мой вопрос по анализатору текста
<Nastya> и я отвечу на твой :)
<hookah> у меня уже нету вопроса :) а про анализатор текста - увы, не знаю, не использовал. а так был бы рад помочь
<[v-8]_jupiter> stanislav: походу в qutiim есть то что тебе надо
<_d4vid> кто на гноме3?
<Nastya> _d4vid, что это?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nastya: gnome3.org
<Nastya> никогда там не была
<IvanG> Ребята, подскажите, в убунту 10.10 в ядре по-умолчанию опции для работы с IPSEC включены? долго мучаюсь настройить Ip-sec шифрование, но ничего не получается. Сейчас нашел модуль для вебмина, и он мне сообщает, что необходимо включить поддержку ip-sec в
<IvanG> ядре. До этого ракун нормально запускался и подобного мне не сообщал.
<[v-8]_jupiter> В убунте много чего в качестве модулей в ядре скомпилено. Мож попробвать подгрузить modprobe ...?
<sharikoff> Nastya: слишком тонко.. никто не понимает =)
<markmx> приветствую, вопросек по вигету =) им можно файл не скачивать а наоборот заливать? просто почитал про випут, но ведь вигет поволяет редактировать заголовки а значит можно передать ему постовый заголовок с файлом?
<stanislav> почему через менеджер программ так долго устанавливаются приложения?
<sharikoff> markmx: а в мане чо пишут?
<markmx> ничо не пишут там нету примера с постом файла
<_d4vid> Настя Хеллоу
<_d4vid> ь--
<skai> есть люди с мфти?
<dmay_a> хтотут?
<skai> dmay_a: де?
<skai> кто все эти буквы?
<dmay_a> skai, скушна как та
<hookah> если скучно, можно сходить погулять
<skai> ну я от скуки решил поменять док
<aim1159> IvanG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<[optic]> хай
<darvin44u> нашел адекватный ман по icecast2)) получилось ретранслировать радио в локалку!!!)))
 * andreylosev is away: zzz
<SergeyIT> darvin44u, лучше передатчик на киловатт
<bggooo> Подскажите для чего папка source.list.d в /etc/apt/ ? я так понял это чтобы не пакостить в sourse.list?
<sly> Привет всем
<[Platon]> sly: что сломал?
<sly> Platon: Ровным счетом ничего, пока ))))
<sly> Наткнулся в идеях про jabber сервер. Не реализовали?
<sly> Тут общаются только когда что-то сломается? )))
<darvin44u> sly: jabber сервер - это просто!) у меня уже работает
<darvin44u> sly: если есть вопросы, чем смогу, помогу)
<sly> darvin44u: Я спрашивал про jabber на ubuntu.ru
<mva> Nmap scan report for ubuntu.ru (89.208.136.153)
<mva> 5222/tcp open  unknown
<mva> не стыдно быть таким ленивым?
<sly> Я тупой как пробка линукс юзер )))
<mva> s/линукс/убунту/
<[Platon]> s/линукс//
<ubuntuser1349> а куда вводить?
<mva> s/линукс.*// раз на то пошло
<mva> :)
<[Platon]> ну ладно:)фиксед принят
<ubuntuser1349> как приятно слышать шифрофки убунтоводов
<sly> 5222/tcp open  unknown - как я понимаю означает что порт открыт.
<darvin44u> sly: я такой-же новичок)) с годом стажа
<darvin44u> sly: да
<sly> Ну я тож не один год на убунте сижу, но всякие тонкие штуки пока не знаю
<[Platon]> d1 85 d0 be d0 bc d1 8f d1 87 d0 ba d0 b8 2e 2e 2e d1 87 d1 82 d0 be 20 d1 81 20 d0 bd d0 b8 d1 85 20 d0 b2 d0 b7 d1 8f d1 82 d1 8c
<[Platon]> mva: 0YXQvtC80Y/Rh9C60LguLi7Rh9GC0L4g0YEg0L3QuNGFINCy0LfRj9GC0Yw=
<sly> А jabber то там есть? )))
<[Platon]> смотря что тебе понятней:)хекс или бейс64
<darvin44u> sly: остается в конфиге разрешить регистрацию клиентов. можно веб интерефейс использовать.
<mva> [Platon]: 0L3Rgy4uLiDRgtGD0YIg0LLQtdGB0Ywg0LrQsNC90LDQuyDRgtCw0LrQvtC5LCDQv9C+0YfRgtC4Li4uCg==
<ubuntuser1349> сутки бьюсь, не могу поднять мост, уж просто мост, про нат пока уже не вспоминаю. впечатление что сетевуха просто тупо отваливается
<[Platon]> mva: это не бейс64
<mva> sly: а что, по-твоему, висит на 5222?
<mva> [Platon]: правда? :)
<sly> И когда это планируется? ))
<[Platon]> mva: вернее бейс, но кодировка исходника левая какая то
<mva> [Platon]: хм... умвр
<mva> ну, ладно, удалю перенос каретки
<mva> так и быть
<mva> [Platon]: 0L3Rgy4uLiDRgtGD0YIg0LLQtdGB0Ywg0LrQsNC90LDQuyDRgtCw0LrQvtC5LCDQv9C+0YfRgtC4Li4u
<sly> Так когда запуск jabber сервера для масс? )))
<mva> sly: как только, так сразу
<mva> :)
<sly> )))) Ок
 * mva завёл себе на своём сервере учётки на @mva.name и на @pirate-party.ru и в ус не дует...
<[Platon]> mva: на хексе понятней
<[Platon]> не силен я в бейсе64
<mva> base64 -d <<< 0L3Rgy4uLiDRgtGD0YIg0LLQtdGB0Ywg0LrQsNC90LDQuyDRgtCw0LrQvtC5LCDQv9C+0YfRgtC4Li4uCg==
<mva> всего навсего :)
<[Platon]> 0YXQvtC80Y/Rh9C60Lgg0LXRgdGC0Ywg0L3QsCDQutCw0LbQtNC+0Lwg0LrQsNC90LDQu9C1Cg==
<sly> Кстати поздравляю всех с релизом debian 6
<mva> [Platon]: 0L3Rgywg0LfQtNC10YHRjCDQuNC8INC/0YDQvtGB0YLQviDQvNCw0YHQu9C+0Lwg0L3QsNC80LDQt9Cw0L3Qvi4g0KLQsNC6LdGC0L4sINC00LAsINC40LTQvtGC0L7QsiDQstC10LfQtNC1INGF0LLQsNGC0LDQtdGCLCDQvdC+INGC0YPRgiDQvtC90Lgg0YDQsNC30LzQvdC+0LbQsNGO0YLRgdGPINC/0L7Rh9C60L7QstCw0L3QuNC10LwK
<mva> @voice sly
<[Platon]> 0L3QsCDRhNC+0YDRg9C80LUg0YXRg9C20LUu0YLQsNC8INGD0LbQtSDRgdC80LXRgNGC0Ywg0LzQ
<[Platon]> vtC30LPRgyDQtNCw0LLQvdC+INC+0YIg0YLRg9C/0L7RgdGC0LgK
<sly> Что это было?
<|akaWolf|> у кого-нибудь есть бинарники простенького ftp/http сервера?
<art_> всем привет. есть кто тут ?
<darvin44u> я)
<Ed[war]d> И я )
<Ed[war]d> Привет
<art_> ух ты. тут точно есть русские! ура
<darvin44u> конечно! это же Русская ветка)
<art_> ктонибудь знаком с кроном ?
<darvin44u> постолько по скольку
<mva> лично?
<darvin44u> с 9.10 не всегда корректно привычно
<darvin44u> там все просто
<art_> ок. вопрос такой.. добавляю, для примера, 2 задания: запуск мозилы и запуск оперы ежеменутно. мазила запускается, опера - нет. почему ?
<darvin44u> даже справка есть: время выполнения>команда
<darvin44u> напиши в личке пример, как у тебя написано
<mva> art_: браузера mozilla уже давно нет
<mva> тот браузер, что та запускаешь — называется файрфокс
<mva> называй вещи СВОИМИ именами
<art_> я если честно впервые в чате, не разобрался еще где тут личка и т.п. задания добавляю через Scheduled tasks - мне графический интерфейс приятнее. что в случаи с мозилой, что с оперой пишу просто /usr/bin/firefox и  /usr/bin/opera
<art_> <mva>, я надеялся что меня поймут, что я имею в веду фаерфокс. это фактически одно и то же
<mva> и да, допиши к командам запуска &>/tmp/firefox.log и &>/tmp/opera.log соответственно
<mva> и смотри почему не стартует
<mva> art_: нет, это не одно и то же
<art_> в логах пусто
<mva> это разные браузеры
<mva> и надеяться на то ,что поймут не нужно
<mva> нужно ВСЕГДА называть вещи СВОИМИ именами
<art_> ядро нетскейп что там что там.
<Vasylii> Ïðèâåò íàðîä (: Ïîìîãèòå ïåðåâåñòè usb-wlan â ðåæèì AP (:
<art_> <mva> зайди в "о програме" и увидишь что написано мозила файрфокс. так что попрошу не придираться
<ubuntuhelp> Vasylii! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> 1) там нет ядра, 2) нетскейп всего лишь их предок, 3) ядро Linux что в убунте, что в Sabayon'e, и что с того? ты сабайон называешь убунтой?
<Vasylii> åñëè êòî çà - îïèøó ñèòóàöèþ
<mva> art_: мозилла в данном случае - название фирмы
<ubuntuhelp> Vasylii! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> Vasylii: слепой чтоли? выкинь венду сначала, а только потом тебе помогут перевести твой донгл в AP-режим
<art_> mva, для меня это одно и то же. и как вэб прогер я могу сказать что для юзеров тоже. так что называйте как хотите, но мы ушли от темы с кроном.
<mva> art_: а нам насрать, что ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ это одно и то же. Ты пришёл в сообщество, будь добр следовать правилам СООБЩЕСТВА.
<mva> ты, наверное, все внедорожники называешь джипами, а все седаны - мерседесами?
<mva> по аналогии с файрфоксом
<art_> <mva> послушай, я тебе не грубил и попрошу взаимности. мне насрать на твое мнение, по большому счету. я задал вопрос, ты можешь не отвечать
<mva> а IE — называешь Microsoft
<mva> art_: я тебе уже всё, что надо ответил
<mva> если хочешь получать нормальные ответы - будь добр следовать правилам сообщества
<mva> не хочешь — никто не держит
<art_> кто кроме истерички-мва знаком с кроном ? )
<mva> @voice art_
<mva> !ask| art_
<ubuntuhelp> art_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !q| art_
<ubuntuhelp> art_: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !sq| art_
<ubuntuhelp> art_: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> !rules| art_
<ubuntuhelp> art_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<art_> <mva> я вроде дал понять что не желаю общаться с тобой.
<mva> @kban art_ а тут никто не желает общаться с тобой, раз тебе насрать на правила
<Vasylii> а так?
<mva> а так нормально, судя по тому, что бот молчит
<mva> @mode -b *!~art@ns-gw.cabletv.dp.ua
<Vasylii> дубль два
<art_> такс. привет всем еще раз. кто знает почему в кроне одни программы запускются а другие нет, при том что в логах пусто ?
<mva> @mode +q *!~art@ns-gw.cabletv.dp.ua
<mva> @voice art_
<mva> @devoice Ed[war]d
<mva> @devoice ;Ed[war]d'
<mva> @devoice 'Ed[war]d'
<[Green]> mva: давай ка полегче
<art_> <mva> ты малость не с тем связался) рэлакс
<mva> @devoice "Ed[war]d"
<mva> [Green]: а ничего, что правила одни для всех?
<art_> Green. спасибо
<[Green]> mva: да, правила одни для всех
<Vasylii> Использую это рувоводство http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap два момента: 1) lsusb о моем девайсе отзывается только этим Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. однако аппарат работает. 2)(смотрим ниже в) iw phy phy0 interface add wlan0 type __ap пишет что нет такой директории. Ну оно и
<Vasylii> понятно - он ведь усб. А как добавить усб возникает вопрос?
<art_> подскажите как писать в личку
<Vasylii> хотел попробовать через идентификатор устройства iw phy# но как узнать что есть его идентификатор?
<sharikoff>  /query ник
<[Green]> art_: /query [nick] или /msg [nick]
<mva> sharikoff: /query не все клиенты умеют, кстати :)
<sharikoff> ну может и так..
<garry-78> эх... как скучно когда всё работает =(
<mva> garry-78: дай мне доступ по ssh — перестанет быть скучно
<mva> :)
<Vasylii> :)
<Vasylii> не скучай - помоги мне настроить (:
<darvin44u> )))
<mva> Vasylii: ну, что-то мне подсказывает, что тебе достаточно почитать man iw
<Vasylii> читал он чрезвычайно лаконичен
<garry-78> mva: не не не, мне китайцев хватает которые постоянно штурмуют ssh
<mva> а вообще, не факт, что iw вообще осилит твою сетевуху
<Vasylii> а как узнать что он может осилить а что нет? есть какой-то список?
<mva> Vasylii: да, есть, только я ссылку не помню :)
<garry-78> альфу что ли поставить 11.04
<mva> Vasylii: поищи что-нибудь типа "linux kernel supported hardware"
<Vasylii> :-\ но ведь аппарат работает. нетворк манагер видел сети
<mols40> Всем привет. Ubuntu 10.10, при выполнении команды(пробовал только чтение файла) от root'а терминал на пару минут задумывается, только потом спрашивает пароль. Заметил когда полез в /etc/resolv.conf проверить почему долго резолсятся dns, похоже что системные утилиты т
<mols40> о-же тормозят из-за этого. От обычного пользователя всё нормально. В какую сторону копать? Гугл ничего вразумительного не отвечает.
<mva> "от рута" == sudo command?
<mva> ;)
<mva> у судо иногда бывает такое, да
<Vasylii> был бы ad-hoc wpa2 я бы не парился (: хочу ТД поэтому
<mols40> да, пробовал sudo su, результат тот-же
<mva> mols40: за sudo su надо бить по рукам
<darvin44u> Vasylii: софтовую точку доступа сделай, если железо способно)
<mols40> такс, а почему у меня тогда интернет тормозит на определении имени хоста?
<Vasylii> darvin44u - в винде получилось создать
<mva> mols40: днсы сдохли? :)
<Vasylii> в 10.04 не могу :(
<mva> собственно, судо по тойже причине, емнип, тормозит :)
<mols40> гугловские?)
<mva> точнее, тормозит не сам судо, а pam ;)
<mva> mols40: ну, до гугловских 100500 километров
<mva> ты бы поближе какие-нибудь поставил
<mva> и таймауты и ротацию прописал
<mols40> пинг летает
<mva> не показатель
<darvin44u> Vasylii: у меня на 9.10 работало норм)
<mols40> на ДНС провайдера то-же самое, проверял
<darvin44u> могу ман показать
<Vasylii> софтверная точка доступа создается вне зависимости от адаптера?
<Vasylii> то бишь любой может?
<Vasylii> ман давай
<a> 1
<Vasylii> если что мой девайс TP-link TL-WN722N (чипсет ar9271 драйвер ath9k_htc)
<darvin44u> ath9k - то чтно надо!!!
<Vasylii> это хорошо (:
<mva> Vasylii:
<mva> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<mva> options rotate timeout:2 attempts:2
<mva> попробуй пропиши в /etc/resolv.conf ;)
<mva> ойой
<Guest4819> Здрасте. подскажите, кто вкурсе. как поставить гном 3 на росинку ?(минт9)
<mva> не ты
<mva> mols40:
<mols40> пробую
<mols40> рестартовать что-то надо?
<[DarkMist]> здравия желаю всем!!
<[DarkMist]> как выживы здоровы??
<darvin44u> хай
<mva> mols40: нет
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор ты тут??
<mva> [DarkMist]: /query inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<mols40> ничего не изменилось. настораживает то, что визуально время открытия файла совпадает с временем определения хоста
<[DarkMist]> кто в курсе подскажите что за ересь? dark@dark-lap:~$ sudo apt-get update
<[DarkMist]> [sudo] password for dark:
<[DarkMist]> E: Драйвер для метода /usr/lib/apt/methods/http‍ не найден.
<[DarkMist]> E: Драйвер для метода /usr/lib/apt/methods/http‍ не найден.
<[DarkMist]> раньше такого небыло...
<mva> [DarkMist]: что ты делал перед этим?
<mva> ты сломал apt ;)
<Guest4819> DarkMist /etc/apt/sources.list
<mols40> появилось это пару дней назад, до этого пару недель не обновлялся. Сегодня обновился, не помогло
<Guest4819> загляни туда
<[DarkMist]> ничего не делал  щас гляну может какая то бяка в сорслист записалась
<Vasylii> а гигабитный эзернет не поднимается почему-то. что может быть не так?
<Vasylii> фак
<Guest4819> вчера ставил qutim на минт дэбиан, та же беда была. в /etc/apt/sources.list пару строчек поправил, лишнее слово deb было
<Vasylii> пишу в /etc/ network/interfaces "auto lo / iface lo inet loopback /#gigabit ethernet/iface eth0 inet static/adress 192.168.137.2/netmask 255.255.128.0/gateway 192.168.137.1/auto eth0" а эзернет не поднимается. в чем проблема может быть? (нетворк манагера нет)
<Vasylii> слэш = перенос
<Guest4819> Vasylii дык поставь нетворк манагер
<[DarkMist]> 4819 что за минидебейн??
<Vasylii> да как то это не тру (:
<[DarkMist]> ыгвщ ьс
<Galaxy2000> >Vasylii всмысле неполнимается ?
<Guest4819> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1604
<Guest4819> [DarkMist]> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1604
<Vasylii> в смысле нету ее после ребута
<mva> mols40: это проблема с днс. система тут не при чем. Оно, правда, какими-то фокусами с pam'ом лечится, но там как-то нетривиально всё
<[DarkMist]> а кирилицу поддерживает ваш мини??
<Guest4819> [DarkMist] короч, у тебя в списках обновления неправильные пути к пакетам
<[DarkMist]> ок  уже смотрю
<Galaxy2000> >Vasylii sudo ethtool eth0  чего говорит ?
<Vasylii> пришлось делать так  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.137.2 netmask 255.255.128.0 up и писать эту фигню в автозагрузку...
<Vasylii> Vasylii sudo ethtool eth0 чего говорит ? - не смогу проверить. у меня там монитора нет. если машина отключена от сети - она почти не управляема (управлять можно только вслепую)
<[DarkMist]> минтдебейн для слабеньких машин  или это что то секьюрное??
<edgbla> дельфин начал писать ошибку при предпросмотре хтмл странички, пишет чего-то там kio_thumbmail error, никто не сталкивался? причём не всех страничек, а как-то выборочно...
<mols40> пробовал и провайдерские и гугловские ДНС, разницы нет. Вин ХП в виртуалбоксе на этой-же машине с этими-же ДНС работает нормально.
<Guest4819> <[DarkMist]> не, для нормальных машин все. ну не суть в том.  дэбиан юзает только проверенные пакеты. qutim нет в репозиториях. после добавления у меня была та же проблема что и у тебя. поправил  списки - все ок. пробуй
<Galaxy2000> >Vasylii впиши auto eth0 перед #gigabit ethernet
<Vasylii> хм, кажется я понял в чем фокус
<Vasylii> ага, я это и хочу попытаться
<Guest4819> <[DarkMist]> получилось ?
<[DarkMist]> ага опен офис неправильный путь прописал
<Guest4819> :)
<[DarkMist]> но я запортачил сорслист и он теперь ваще неоткрывается((
<Guest4819> как запортачил ? стер?
<[DarkMist]> вот так выглядит !.#source.list
<[DarkMist]>   что делать??
<Guest4819> переименовать пробовал ?
<[DarkMist]> пытаюсь
<Guest4819> давай я тебе свой скину (у меня минт 9 на убунте, росинка).
<[DarkMist]> фух есть сейы недавний))
<[DarkMist]> сейв))
<[DarkMist]> я спасен)
<Guest4819> )
<Vasylii> Galaxy2000: ой как здорово. после ребута сеть не поднимается (: придется опять вслепую поднимать
<Guest4819> так это.. кто подскажет почему крон запускает фаерфокс но не запускает оперу? (кроме мва)
<[DarkMist]> гость что за ник странный?? ты непостоянно здесь тусишь или это твой роднойт ник такой замысловаттый??
<Guest4819> [DarkMist]> меня один нехороший человек забанил малость. я седня впервые тут.
<[DarkMist]> аааа тут весело )) скажи инквизитор!?
<dmay> Guest4819: патамушта пускать браузер кроном это малость вообще совсем никак не по феншую
<Guest4819> весело, но есть истерички
<Galaxy2000> -Vasylii- у тебя слово address c одной буквой d
<Guest4819> <dmay>, это для примера.
<Vasylii> нука О_О
<Vasylii> ааааааа ((((((:
<Vasylii> пасиба (:
<[DarkMist]> )
<Vasylii> ща проверим
<Guest4819> <dmay>, я реально немогу понять почему одна программа запускается а другая нет.
<mva> Guest4819: потому, что вторая запускается, но фейлится
<dmay> Guest4819: потому что она другая?
<mva> очевидно же
<Guest4819> лан. начну сначала..
<Guest4819> программа Scheduled tasks
<dmay> Guest4819: потому что разные программы могут использовать разные фичи, некоторые из которых не доступны в контексте крона
<niknickolas> доброго времени суток, в DOSBox запустил компилятор turbo C , к этому компилятору в универе сделали русский хелп, проблема!!!! - в хелпе отображает крокозябры, посоветуйте что сделать для нормального отображения текста
<Guest4819> <dmay>, раньше работало
<[DarkMist]> попробуй на др машине
<mva> niknickolas: изменить локаль
<[DarkMist]> или в виртуалке
<Vasylii> Работает! (:
<mva> Guest4819: раньше опера была на Qt, а сейчас на мимикрирующей поделке
<niknickolas> на ХР в универе, да
<mva> "раньше работало" — нифиге объяснений
<[DarkMist]> вась? а что у тебя смайлики в др сторону??
<mva> *ние
<Vasylii> привычка (:
<mva> ☺
<Guest4819> пишу usr/bin/firefox - работает. usr/bin/opera - не работает.  я понимаю что проги разные и т.п. но неделю назад работало щас не работает это не норм.
<Guest4819> <dmay>, спасибо
<Guest4819> к стати. если опера уже запущена, - то открывается новая вкладка. если не запущена - ничего не открывается
<mva> Guest4819: тебе ещё раз повторить, чтобы ты дописал в конец команды запуска оперы &>/tmp/operastart.log и попялился в этот лог, да?
<Guest4819> <mva>, мало того что я сказал что с тобой нету желания общаться. ну лан, если хочешь, повторюсь еще раз: лог пустой! еще раз написать?
<mva> какой лог пустой?
<mva> ты даже не делал то, что я сказал
<mva> более того, он НЕ МОЖЕТ быть пустым
<mva> хоть ты тресни, но не может
<Guest4819> я дописал в конец  usr/bin/opera >/home/art/opera.log
<mva> если, конечно, делать что говорят, а не привередничать
<mva> Guest4819: а ты внимательно читал, что я написал?
<mva> каждый символ?
<mva> или ты типа самый умный?
<Guest4819> тебе скрин зделать? или щитаешь мне нечего делать и я пишу от понту?
<mva> да
<Guest4819> не дурак к стати..
<mva> потому, что ты делаешь не то, что тебе сказали
<Guest4819> спешикал фо ю напишу как ты пишешь
<mva> а потмо ещё про пустые логи возмущаешься
<Guest4819> мин
<Guest4819> к стати, что примечательно. если запустить задание "с кнопки" - все ок. а если оно само, по таймауту - не работает. так что выжыдаю минуту
<Guest4819> файл operastart.log ПУСТОЙ
<Guest4819> скрин зделать?
<Guest4819> )
<Vasylii> еще проблема: пока был нетворк манагер (НМ) по запросу iwconfig выдавался среди прочих wlan1. НМ теперь нет, и wlan1 тоже исчез. Как вернуть?
<mva> @mode -q *!~art@ns-gw.cabletv.dp.ua
<edgbla> хех, убил бы того удода который делал панели для гнома :/
<mva> Guest4819: сделай скрин того, что ты в кронтаб пишешь
<edgbla> когда уж гном3 выйдет.
<mva> опять небось амперсанд пропустил
<Guest4819> <mva> нет, копипастил. ща заскриню
<pahan> попробуй код возврата вывестит
<Guest4819> http://i.piccy.info/i5/02/45/1064502/Snymok.png
<Guest4819> <mva>, http://i.piccy.info/i5/02/45/1064502/Snymok.png
<mva> Guest4819: а консоли боишься как огня, да? :)
<pahan> поидее echo $? выведет код возврата последней команды
<Guest4819> <mva> лично мое мнение - нафига консоль если есть графика? ) не боюсь, ибо прогер я. но зачем ипстись если есть более удобный способ?
<Guest4819> <pahan>, ты мне ?
<pahan> да
<mva> export EDITOR="nano";  crontab -e
<mva> */5 * * * * opera &>/tmp/operastart.log
<mva> (внутри)
<mva> ждём 5 минут и смотрим в лог
<mva> ну или 1 минуту поставь
<mva> правда, у меня наличествуют сомнения, что оно подцепит, что DISPLAY=:0
<mva> но можно в начале файла написать DISPLAY=:0 собственно
<Guest4819> <mva> ты не против если я зайду в /var/spool/cron/crontabs и полюдски отредактирую файл art ? что в принцыпе даст тот же итог
<mva> я-то не против
<mva> а вот cron - против
<Guest4819> <mva> gedit роднее мне
<mva> потому, что если руками — его надо будет рестартить
<mva> а crontab -e сам рестартнет
<mva> ну и да, export EDITOR="gedit"
<Guest4819> я рестартону. хотя, експеременты над запуском скриптов показали что рестарт не нужен
<mva> и будет килограмм счастья
<Guest4819> ок)
<Guest4819> щас файл такого содержания:
<Guest4819> * * * * * PYTHONPATH=::/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/:$PYTHONPATH /usr/bin/python /usr/share/gnome-schedule/xwrapper.py c 18 # JOB_ID_18
<Guest4819> добавил вконец */1 * * * * opera &>/tmp/operastart.log
<mva> /usr/share/gnome-schedule/xwrapper.py
<mva> ох щи
<mva> оно ещё и свой костыль делает,
<mva> крон внутри крона
<mva> на питоне
<Guest4819> <mva>, это Scheduled tasks, это не  я)
<mva> ИЗВРАЩЕНЦЫ
<mva> Guest4819: я догадался
<Guest4819> к стати, минута прошла. лог по прежнему пуст
<mva> Guest4819: watch -n0,5 ps wwwaux|grep opera
<mva> и смотри в течение минуты :)
<mva> чтобы знать наверняка, запускается или нет
<mva> если не проскочит, то крон-демон косой
<mva> если проскочит — фейлится и надо дебажить
<Guest4819> <mva> щас скину лог, если опера уже запущена и выполняется задание.. сек
<Guest4819> opera: Activated running instance
<mva> ну, таки запускается
<Guest4819> это содержание лога. (в случае если опера уже запущена и выполняется задание)
<Guest4819> нет, не запускается
<mva> запускается :)
<mva> и передает задание запущенной копии
<Guest4819> я вручную запустил и жду минуту - тогда лог такой. иначе лог пустой! и ничего не запускается
<mva> сама софтина-то запускатся
<mva> и видит, что уже запущена другая
<mva> а когда другой не запущено — просто запускается и молча падает
<Guest4819> эт я понял. вопрос в том, почему она не стартует снуля
<mva> хотя молча не должна
<Guest4819> вот! молча не должна. тем более без автогрофа в логе
<mva> операсты, видать, решили, что в stderr срут только лузеры
<mva> и, наверное, надо поглядеть в крашлоги
<Guest4819> ) фишка в том что оперу я не обновлял, и все было ништяк.
<Guest4819> ладно б после обнов. но с каких делов просто так ?
<[DarkMist]> всем спасибо я спать
<Guest4819> доброй ночи
<mva> Guest4819: фишка в том,что опера - проприетарная и пытаться понять, почему она ведёт себя так, а не иначе - бесполезно :)
<mva> если ff можно отдебажить и посмотреть в исходники, то с оперой - фиг вам :)
<Guest4819> Ладно, <mva>, хоть ты и засранец, но спасибо за помощ. в принцыпе мне от крона нужно только запуск пхп скрпистов, с чем он справляется. еще увидемся. еще раз спасибо всем
<dmay> 899999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<dmay> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<dmay> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<dmay> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<dmay> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<hookah> фига се
<artus> @kban dmay 86400
<hookah> artus: бдишь )) здарофф )
<artus> hookah, дароф
<Galaxy2000> модерасты не спят !
<Vasylii> Модерастам +1
<Vasylii> в карму (:
<San4zZ> щас тоже выгонят)
<Guest4819> Пока не забыл. недавно пришлось открывать очень много ексель файлов (несколько тыщ), в опенофисе, и выяснилось, что под каждый файл создается своя оболочка. открытие одновременно 100 файлов в оо заняло 1,6 гига озу. в то время как в мсоффисе всего 37,5 мет
<Guest4819> ров (одна оболочка и просто екземпляры класса). можно как то заставить опеноффис работать аналогично?
<mva> нет
<Guest4819> а линуху, в свою очередь, заставить открывать файлы в фоне, чтобы пока оно открывается можно было работать? (винда открывает в фоне)
<mva> потому, что ява
<Guest4819> жаль(
<mva> потому, что оракл
<dimm> система переменила на eth1 как вернуть eth0
<dimm> ?
<mva> вообще, KOffice почти допилили уже
<mva> и FreOffice как форк
<mva> так что скоро будет вам годный офис, понимающий гадские вражеские форматы
<mva> =)
<Guest4819> )) спасибо
<hookah> враги тогда придумают новые форматы )
<Guest4819> так линуху можно заставить открывать в фоне ?
<mva> dimm: nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dimm> оу еее )
<mva> ну или типа того
<dimm> спс
<dimm> мне хватит )
<UNIm95> кто 6-й дебиан уже мучал?
<mva> UNIm95: банан хочешь? :)
<UNIm95> mva: нет
<mva> а тыкву? :)
<UNIm95> mva: нет. только отзывы
<mva> :)
<Guest4819> последний вопрос на сегодня. стоит гном. можно паралельно поставить кде и выбирать при запуске ? (убунту)
<mva> я к тому, что 2.13
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<mva> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> mva: ну?
<Guest4819> Yandzee> добрый
<mva> Guest4819: можно выбирать при логине
<Guest4819> <mva>, как это зделать?
<mva> просто добавь воды^W^Wпоставить кде
<mva> gdm сам подцепит по идее
<mva> если нет — можно поставить логин-менеджер от кде. тот умеет видеть и гном и кеды и все на свете :)
<Yandzee> Можно ли как нибудь узнать дату обновления пакета в репах?
<Guest4819> пробовал. не грузится потом ваще ничего. правда пробовал с год назад на минте 7
<Galaxy2000> kubuntu-desktop поставь
<mva> Galaxy2000: нет
<mva> ему нужно не заменить gnome на kde, fа держать их рядом
<Guest4819> <mva><Galaxy2000> так как сие реализовать ?
<mva> <зачёркнуто> а вообще, для таких целей — прошаренные люди ставят Sabayon </зачёркнуто>
<Galaxy2000> ну там только gdm  на kdm заменится
<edgbla> мде, виснет пока что гноме-шелл.
<Galaxy2000> гном то останется
<Guest4819> <mva>, как то к убунте привык, не охота изменять
<Guest4819> <Galaxy2000>, если поставлю kubuntu-desktop точно не ляжет система ?
<mva> не так же ли ты говорил, сидя на винде про убунту? :)
<Galaxy2000> нет , потом sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hookah> elive вроде очень хорошая вещь, хотя пока только в виртуалке пробовал
<Galaxy2000> и выберешь gdm
<Guest4819> mva>, я ненавижу винду с детства) несмотря на то что перешел на линуху всего 2 года назад
<Guest4819> <Galaxy2000> ок ща попробую. главно чтоб не послетало ниче, а то у мну тут пхп и все такое.. при реинстале папка www уходит в нибытиё
<dimm> исчез значок в системном трее, который по сетям
<dimm> и днс не с охраняются в резолв/конф
<dimm> плиз хелп
<mva> Guest4819: везёт тебе...
<edgbla> а как настраивал?
<mva> а я за всю жизнь с ней в сумме даже 2 лет проработал
<mva> =)
<mva> не смотря на долгую карьеру в IT ;)
<hookah> кому еще везет, большой вопрос )
<Guest4819> вернусь как поставлю kubuntu-desktop//пожалуюсь потом)
<hookah> помню купил когда ноут почти 3 года назад, на звуковуху conexant HD не было дров ни под хр, ни под линуксами не работало. а семерки не было. почти год пришлось сидеть на висте - вот это был кошмар
<San4zZ> чем не понравилась?)
<Galaxy2000> глучная она была
<hookah> San4zZ: виста чем не понравилась? ))
<hookah> как бы помягче сказать.. абсолютно всем
<Umren> виста самая фейловая системка от империи зла
<Galaxy2000> помню кодекы видео поставил и усе видео больше непроигрвалось , снос кодеков не помогал , ничего не помогало  )
<hookah> а то что ось из коробки чистая жрала почти 2 ГБ памяти - это как вообще? )))
<Umren> ага и папка виндовс с чистым темпом весила 30 гектар
<Galaxy2000> а там менеджер памяти такой
<San4zZ> здесь микрософт постарался)
<hookah> так прикол в том что с таким расходом и при еще свободных 2 ГБ она умудрялась безбожно тормозить и грузиться по 5-7 минут в среднем
<hookah> в зависимости от погоды и настроения
<edgbla> гноме-шелл ничего так, но хз как скрыть панель и не запускается гноме-до почему-то с ним))
<Galaxy2000> на 2008 сервере тоже выжерает всё ОЗУ
<Galaxy2000> и свопа половину =)
<Umren> враки )
<Umren> что 2008 что 7 меньше свисты жрет
<Galaxy2000> там менеджер памяти выжерает ОЗУ , если какой то проге понадобилась ОЗУ то он освобождает
<mva> @voice Galaxy2000
<mva> @voice Umren
<mva> @voice hookah
<hookah> мда. тема закрыта :
<hookah> :)
<mva> я как погляжу, тут собрались знатоки оффтопичных технологий
<Umren> это такой тонкий пиар убунты
<Umren> а mva не понял
<Galaxy2000> цензура)
<Umren> ))
<mva> кстати
<Sergey_IT> щас Зеленый придет и всех читающих здесь про оффтопик забанит )
<mva> вот мне инетесно, почему ребята с *.ukrtel.net подключаются на #ubuntu-ru , а не на #ubuntu-ukr , к примеру? :)
<Umren> именно, читающих а не говорящих
<Umren> ))
<hookah> Sergey_IT: тема оффтопика уже закрыта, все участники осознали и обязуются не повторять ))
<mva> или #ubuntu-ua ;)
<Umren> там на украинском обязательно, не знают его
<mva> ну, знаешь...
<hookah> а может там просто все участники друг друга знают в лицо,и им не хочется позориться друг перед другом ))
<mva> а здесь обязательно на русском
<mva> но многие здесь его не знают
<Umren> не, вроде на английском тут еще можно
<mva> и так и хочется, порой, расстрелять некоторых
<mva> Umren: можно, говоришь? :)
<mva> а ты при бонде попробуй :)
<Umren> было в правилах пару лет назад
<Galaxy2000> покарать анально ....
<Umren> когда я их читал
<Galaxy2000> да там пользователей нэд  на #ubuntu-ukr
<mva> Umren:
<mva> » В исключительных случаях допускается использование английского языка. Например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode или членами международного Ubuntu IRC Council, осуществляющими административные и
<mva> надзорные функции. Во всех остальных случаях последует наказание в виде кика, а при повторе и бана.
<mva> » исключительных
<Umren> было как то подругому написано раньше
<Umren> типа если кодировка не фурычит, мона говорить на английском
<Umren> но не на транслите
<Umren> бредовое правило, я его и запомнил
<mva> Umren: ты с #gentoo-ru или #linux@RusNet не путаешь? :)
<Umren> не, я туда не заходил никогда
<Umren> точно тут было
<mva> кстати
<Sergey_IT> Umren, а какие с кодировкой проблемы могут быть?
<mva> тут же много хомячков
<mva> товарищи хомячки, вот подскажите
<Umren> Sergey_IT, кой8р?
<Umren> вин1251?)
<himik> хрюхрю
<mva> некоторые личности любят заходить на #linux с тупыми вопросами, никак не связанными с топиком канала. На вопрос «при чём тут #linux?» отвечают «Ну вы же умные» (так и хочется кочергой ушатать).
<mva> ладно
<mva> но почему с той же отмазкой на #gentoo-ru заходят убунтушники? :)
<Sergey_IT> Umren, может еще радикс50 ?
<Galaxy2000> ржавой кочергой в задницу ...
<Umren> должно же быть приятно, типа линукс - последний бастион истины
<himik> Ъ!E
<mva> @kban dimm
<mva> @mode +b *!~appleworm@unaffiliated/dimm за использование уязвимого софта
<Galaxy2000> >mva что происходит ?
<UNIm95> mva опыта (теоретически) у гентушников больше
<mva> Galaxy2000: что происходит?
<UNIm95> mva: а что за софт?
<Galaxy2000> ...  за использование уязвимого софта
<mva> kvirc <4.2
<himik> хм
<Umren> с mva не соскучишься
<mva> то есть kvirc <4.0.2
<Umren> скоро начнет выявлять кедерастов)
<mva> Umren: в софтине очень серьезная уязвимость, позволяющая флудить от имени человека и даже угнать канал//привелегии
<hookah> стимулирует к саморазвитию и самообразованию )) еще благодарить должны :)
<mva> Umren: скорее гномоводов
 * mva сам кедераст, если что
<mva> :)
<Umren> хорошо, адептов Иксов :)
<UNIm95> mva это вроде не нарушение правил
<mva> правда, последнее время чаще в e17 сижу :)
<mva> UNIm95: это нарушение генеральной линии партии и баны производятся по согласованию с рейденом и бондом
<mva> собственно и производятся они мной, рейденом и бондом :)
<UNIm95> mva это чушь
<hookah> mva: я сейчас в виртуалке на него смотрю, вроде торт. стоит ставить как постоянную ось? помоги советом, гуру?
<Umren> все кто будет замечен за клиентами кроме irssi/weechat подлежит уничтожению %)
<[Green]> mva: разбань его
<UNIm95> hookah на кого смотришь?
<hookah> на e17
<Umren> e17 помойму стопитсот лет уже пилят
<Umren> и все никак
<UNIm95> hookah а я скоро на 6-ого смотреть буду
<hookah> ну вот и думаю. вроде как все чудесно, но не хочется заморачиваться с установкой чтобы потом понять что что-то не так и ставить обратно убунту
<mva> [Green]: разбанить-то я скоро разбаню, когда пройдет еще 3 минуты. а вот если клиент не обновит - в ближайшее время может получить еще один пинок
<mva> хотя ладно
<mva> пусть зайдёт
<mva> на словах объясню для начала
<[Green]> mva: это действительно не нарушение правил
<Umren> hookah, если тебе поглазить да потыкать - ставь, а люди обычно работают %) не рискуют
<mva> @mode -b *!~appleworm@unaffiliated/dimm
<[Green]> так нельзя, надо быть мягче )
<UNIm95> mva: один вопрос за беспредел не отрешают часом?
<mva> [Green]: а никто про баны _только_ за нарушения и не говорил
<[Green]> mva: я тебе говорю
<Umren> ага.. у нас же не сажают в тюрьму только лишь за нарушение закона
<Umren> так что все путем
<hookah> Umren: ну как поглазеть потыкать? мне надо чтобы работало все что мне надо, в убунте работает вроде все, НО есть большой минус - постоянно проблемы со звуком какие-то
<mva> угроза безопасности канала — тоже причина бана. При чём, открою секрет, за kvirc<4.0.2 приняли бан уже с пол года как, если не больше
<Umren> hookah, e17 твоих проблем со звукмо ен исправит
<mva> hookah: проблемы со звуком из-за pulseaudio, я гарантирую это
<hookah> elive в виртуалке, пока вроде все работает, проблем нет. осталось только микрофон проверить в скайпе, но это завтра
<hookah> а так вроде бы все норма
<Umren> на виртуалка это одно
<Umren> у меня реальных проблем с пульсом никогда не было
<hookah> Umren: согласен, потому и спросил. А у меня вот есть почему-то
<Umren> а в виртуалке пульс может барахлить - это нормально
<hookah> Umren: он в реале барахлит
<hookah> у меня убунту установлена как основная ось
<UNIm95> hookah у тебя пробле со звуком в операционке бегающей в виртуальной машине?
<Ed[war]d> пульс тормоз страшный (
<[Green]> mva: никакой угрозы канала я не вижу, если человек поставил не очень кошерный клиент это еще не угроза. по крайней мере не на этом канале
<Umren> хз.. скока встроенных или внешних звуковух не стояло, как то меня это стороной обходило
<Umren> ща x-fi стоит.. на него дрова тока в 9.10 вроде появились
<Umren> тоже проблем нет)
<hookah> у меня звук глючит страшно на Убунте, основной оси. а в виртуалке на Е17 работает пока, кроме микрофона - его еще не тестил
<mva> [Green]: 1) речь не о кошерности, а о наличии критической уязвимости. 2) когда здесь была демонстрация того, НАСКОЛЬКО это всё-таки *угроза* — ты, как обычно, был idle и ничего не видел.
<mva> так что ask bond ;)
<mva> ну или рейдена, как участника :)
<UNIm95> hookah на 1)у тебя дефолтный звук? 2)основной стоит гном?
<hookah> 1 да 2 да
<Galaxy2000> а из модерастов квироком пользовался кто нибудь на момент десмонстрации ?
<mva> рейден и я
<mva> :)
<mva> только я быстро пофиксил
<UNIm95> hookah 1)звуковая карта какая? 2) видеокарта какая?
<Galaxy2000> вас успели поимели ?
<mva> а рейден тоже не верил ,что это серьёзно
<[Green]> mva: хм, продемонстрируешь мне угон канала #linuxtalks ? jxtym bynthtcyj
<[Green]> очень интересно*
<mva> при чем тут угон? :)
<[Green]> mva: ну или привелегий
<mva> [Green]: если у кого-то с привелегиями будет квирк <4.0.2, то легко :)
<UNIm95> mva: если да кабы летали бы слоны
<mva> собственно, на рейдене и _данном_ канале уже было продемонстрированно
<Umren> [Green], чувак флудит с квирком в приват фаундеру канала с такой силой, что тот не выдерживая - вверяем ему пароль )
<Umren> *вверяет
<mva> :)
<Umren> brainfuck так сказать
<[Green]> mva: у dimm тут есть какие то привелегии?
<mva> ну, на самом деле, собрав пучок старо-мамонто-квирко-юзеров канал можно нехило зафлудить :)
 * UNIm95 начинает ненавидеть ФФ
<Umren> UNIm95, ставь хром
<[Green]> UNIm95: видимо так и есть
<UNIm95> Umren: сделано
<Umren> православненько
<UNIm95> [Green] лень закладки и прочее импортировать
<UNIm95> Umren: нет всех плагинов
<Umren> да, некоторых нет
<Umren> но много уже есть
 * UNIm95 понимает мечту веб дизайнера о едином браузере
<mva> [Green]: да, говорить. Этого достаточно для того, чтобы иметь возможность учавсвтвовать в спаме и провоцировать тех, кто знает об уязвимости на ее использование. И вообще — не нравится данный бан — докажи сначала бонду, что он
<mva> больше не нужен. А я уж следом поддержу точку зрения большинства.
<mva> *участвовать
<mva> и вообще, пойду спать...
 * mva завтра в ночь
<[Green]> mva: кто такой бонд?
<Umren> бонд. Джеймс бонд
<UNIm95> mva я вчера больше суток
<[Green]> mva: мне не нравятся любые несправедливые баны, как наверное и любому участнику канала
<UNIm95> [Green] будучи админом игрового серва у нас за такое прав админки лишают
<|akaWolf|> у кого-нибудь есть бинарники простенького ftp/http сервера?
<UNIm95> ужос!
<mva> [Green]: 1) бонд == [Dmitry] == A4Tech
<mva> 2) тебе? несправедливые баны? не нравятся? правда? давно?
<UNIm95> дебиан вторая ось которая отправляется в сон во время установки!
<mva> :)
<Umren> дебиан такой дебиан
<UNIm95> Umren: первая ось была убунта
<Umren> не удивительно
<himik> странная последовательность
<UNIm95> нахватался дебиан у молодёжи
<Umren> наоборот как раз
<mva> |akaWolf|: 1) перестань оффтопить, 2) у гугла, 3) что есть простенький в твоем понимании? :)
<Umren> в убунте не фиксятся баги дебиана
<Umren> а добавляются свои)
<|akaWolf|> mva: нет у гугла.
<Umren> но ваще странно, что уснула - какая версия то?
<Umren> у меня такого не было
<Umren> хотя ставилось быстро
<UNIm95> Umren: уже в 7,04 получал
<|akaWolf|> mva: простенький - не нужно устанавливать, запускаетя сразу
<barabashka> привет
<Umren> а 9.10 10.04 10.10 ? про бородатые версии я не в курсе
<UNIm95> Umren 10,04 экран вырубила
<barabashka> хм значит у меня утф8 раз убунту не ругается
<UNIm95> *,10 не юзаю
<mva> |akaWolf|: а теперь подумай, что ты сказал, обрати внимание на название канала и пойми, что ты сказал глупость
<Umren> здесь же умные
<himik> ᨐ
<|akaWolf|> mva: хм, на каком же канале нужно спрашивать по-твоему?)
<Umren> #apache  :D
<barabashka> можете подсказать как создать xorg.conf  а то у меня его нет и команда Xprg -configure не помогает
<mva> как минимум на том, где "не нужно ставить, запускается сразу"
<mva> потому, что в Linux based OS любой вебсервер подходит под этоопределение, если он слинкован статически
<mva> barabashka: sudo X -configure && sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mva> barabashka: только что-то мне подсказывает, что он тебе не нужен
<mva> и ты идёшь по неверному пути
<Umren> я думаю
<Umren> что ему нужно поставить проприатные дрова
 * UNIm95  щупает дубиан
<UNIm95> *дебиан
<barabashka> а точно ли он будет в /root/../.../ ?
<himik> UNIm95: мягкий?
<mva> barabashka: 99.99999999999999999999%
<UNIm95> himik: даже пушистый
<mva> UNIm95: влажный? :)
<UNIm95> нет
<himik> теплый
<UNIm95> рабочий
<Umren> а че его щупать то?
<Umren> поставь бубен 9.10 по версии софта сравнимо )
<dimt> народ,а все что в апплете увеомлений,можно выпилить оттуда и самому по панелям распределить?
<Umren> помойму низзя
<Umren> это сделали специально, а то люди надоели багрепортить что у них значки пропадают
<dimt> по-моему ни разу не удобно! а тогда такой вопрос, как сделать,чтобы transmission сворачивался не в апплет.а в собственную иконку на панели?
<Umren> всмысле на панели? апплет же тоже на панели
<Umren> ты взрываешь мой мозг
<dimt> я убрал с панели апплет
<dimt> он меня бесит
<Umren> o_O
<Umren> у тя место в аплетах кончилось?
<dimt> а торрент продолжает при сворачивании в него сворачиваться
<dimt> не,места дофига еще
<Umren> он должен сворачиваться куда? если не в аплет то можешь его свернуть кнопкой "-" он свернется в окно внизу )
<Umren> или он должен сворачиваться в кнопку запуска на панели?)
<dimt> блин,как обьяснить то)
<Umren> как нидь, чтоб понятно было
<dimt> вот в хр при сворачивании utorrent он улетает в трей, хочу чтобы тут что то  типа того же было
<Umren> в настройках там вроде чето было
<Umren> ага, крест жмешь он в трей улетает
<dimt> вот,он улетает в трей апплета уведомлений
<dimt> а мне надо ,чтобы он просто улетал,а не туда)
<Umren> т.е. трей апллета уведомлений некошерный?
<himik> куда улетал  то??
<Umren> и тебе нужен обычный трей?
<dimt> да,нужен обычный трей)
<Umren> у мя он в обычном, хз почему
<barabashka_> не удается создать хоrg таким образом
<Umren> правка/параметры/рабочий стол/показывать значок
<Umren> галка стоит?
<barabashka_> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<barabashka_> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<barabashka_> и тд
<dimt> "показыать значок в области уведомлений?" да стоит
<Umren> у мя он в обычный трей улетает)
<dimt> блин,везет
<Umren> правда если бы улетал в апплет уведомлений я бы не расстроился )
<Umren> какая разница то
<dimt> да фиг знает,не нравится мне он
<Umren> это значит что пора идти спат
<Umren> ь
<barabashka_> вообще у меня проблема в том что монитор подключил старый но 21"  так вот убунта его не определяет в параметрах и дает использовать только 1024 на 768 60 герц
<dimt> а параметры раскладки как я понял из апплета уведомлений тоже вынести просто на панель нельзя?
<Umren> нед
<dimt> огорчает меня это
<Umren> гном он такой, привыкай
<Umren> но ваще проблемы тут не вижу )
<Umren> тебя пугает наверное невозможность расставить иконки в трее как тебе хочется
<dimt> у меня на этот апплет тема не встала ровно,вот он теперь на панели выделяется и изза этого я его хочу кил
<Umren> меняй тему
<Umren> =)
<Umren> у мя такое тоже было
<dimt> да как то печально,я кучу тем поставил ,перемудохался,чтобы найти ту,которая меня устраивает,а тут такое западло
<Sergey_IT> тема не имеет значения...
<dimt> и самому разукрасить эту панель тоже не удасться да?
<dimt> всмысле апплет
<barabashka_> как быть с разрешением экрана и отсутствием хоrg
<barabashka_> ?
<himik> barabashka_: как вариант ручками создать
<HedgehogGreen>  /msg nickserv register g7f5f6z1 nshorox@gmail.com
<barabashka_> пример  бы найти  там же для каждой видяхи свой
<himik> barabashka_: ну документации в инете полно
<himik> да и времена нынче попроще в этом плане, тайминги на коленке считать не надо, как было в далекоих 90х
<markmx> помогите с ssh-agent. задача реализовать нормальную работу с ключами ато пароли прости постоянно. пробую делать так eval `ssh-agent` затем ssh-add и все вроде проходит как положено ... но потом пробую зайти на впску, и меня опять просят ввести парольную Ñ
<Sergey_IT> markmx: РїРѕРјРѕРіРё... чего сказал?
<markmx> kryakozabliki?
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/iEpRzTFg
<Sergey_IT> !255 > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<markmx> звиняйте =) но проблема как всегда решилась телепатически =) только что =) =)
<markmx> а нет не решилась =)
<KupuJlJl> всем привет
<Ed[war]d> Привет
<nick__> ребят как замутить боковую панель где часы погода загр процессора и тп
<Sergey_IT> nick__, замути conky
<XuMuK> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/119276/3303db48 супер вообще)
<artus> хы
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, оно терь с 1го диска позволяет разрядность выбирать?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ага
<artus> прикольно
<inkvizitor68sl> ща ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, хочешь дам впску с ним?
<inkvizitor68sl> мануалы проверишь заодно =)
<artus> ога, давай
<artus> надеюсь инет у мну щас рачехлитцо
<inkvizitor68sl> но вот ставиться дольше стало(
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.6.32 ведро
<inkvizitor68sl> хнык
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/119279/91a66afb наконец то хД
<artus> ыыы... дадада )
<inkvizitor68sl> о! новый аптитутд!
<inkvizitor68sl> тот самый резвый
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/119280/6de77586
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, когда станет 0 =)
<artus> няшечка )
<inkvizitor68sl> черт
<inkvizitor68sl> в бэкпортах ничерта нету оО
 * inkvizitor68sl задумчиво ставит на виртуалку ядро для openvz
<inkvizitor68sl> root@debian6:/var/lib/vz/template/cache# vzctl create 11 --ostemplate debian-5.0-i386-minimal --ipadd 192.168.0.11 --hostname vz11
<inkvizitor68sl> Creating container private area (debian-5.0-i386-minimal)
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты это тоже видишь?
<pahan> такой вопрос, вот я хочу покапаться в исходниках какойнить программы, ну и естественно я хочу использовать какуюнить IDE. Есть ли какойнить способ это сделать с минимальными усилиями и какую IDE посаветуете?
<inkvizitor68sl> Container private area was created
<pahan> исходники собираются make
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, root@debian6:/var/lib/vz/template/cache# vzctl enter 11
<inkvizitor68sl> entered into CT 11
<inkvizitor68sl> root@vz11:/#
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О ????????
<artus> )
<SUFLEX_> j
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, виртуалка в виртуалке оО
<inkvizitor68sl> и работает
<inkvizitor68sl> и шустро, мать иго!
<artus> ну дык )
<inkvizitor68sl> я породил монстра!
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ну че, пароль то туда давать?
<artus> давай
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68s, трехглавого? )
<artus> ща пошупаемс )
<inkvizitor68sl> asyfgy7a89usjifhgvtafs67yfujabhsvugfyuhabsgfyhasfhygqwurpwaeiuriaegaibaisub пароль рутовый
<inkvizitor68sl> ip в привате
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, зашел?
<artus> а ссх тама нима чтоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вообще то ма)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ну так?
<Nastya> привет всем еще раз
<Nastya> подскажите чем можно заменить  network-manager?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, не пускаеть вобщем )
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> странно
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, wicd, ifconfig, iwconfg
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, пингуиццо?
<inkvizitor68sl> nmap что говорит?
<inkvizitor68sl> trace ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, трасировка на hos-tr1.ex3k3.rz14.hetzner.de обрываетцо
<artus> пинги не идуть)
<inkvizitor68sl> vlf//
<inkvizitor68sl> мда..
<Nastya> какой ужас.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, чего ужас?
<Sergey_IT> Nastya, а чем НМ не устраивает?
<Nastya> inkvizitor68sl,  cпасибо. о уж очнеь неудобно  iwconfig реализован. а нетворк менеджер не дает конфигурировать   сеть через  ifconfig
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, wicd
<Nastya> если бы он не перехватывал настройки с консоли цены бы не было
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, чаще надо фесты посещать)
<Nastya> какие еще фесты?
<inkvizitor68sl> неважно =)
<Nastya> ладно раз уж начал то договаривай
<inkvizitor68sl> короче забыл я в каком это конфиге
<inkvizitor68sl> там интерфейс отвязывается от НМ
<XuMuK> ping
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг.
<XuMuK> кто нить вай фай принтеры под убунтой настраивал?
<XuMuK> конкретно hp 3050
<XuMuK> 10.10
<XuMuK> ясненько))
<Nastya> а что там?
<Nastya> XuMuK, http://www.alphatek.info/2010/12/31/hp-deskjet-3050-a-fedora-friendly-wireless-printerscanner/
<Nastya> XuMuK, и не забудь вот это поставить: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Nastya> XuMuK, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3050_j610_series.html
<XuMuK> Nastya: да я уже перечитал... у меня парадокс, принтер вроде как подключен, но не находицо установщиком... http://goo.gl/4q170
<Nastya> а он ак что должен увидеться? как  eth принтер?
<XuMuK> в сети он видицо как точка доступа, со своим ssid & mac
<XuMuK> в тестовой странице принтер тоже 4 сети видит, а вот как всё ето соединить, т.е. чтоб они друг друга увидели, я хз...
<Nastya> я не очнеь поняла. по идее у тебя есть твоя точка доступа и на этот принтер ты должен ходить через нее, веро?
<XuMuK> да, у рутера своя, у принтера своя...
<Nastya> а принтер может подключаться как клиент к вайфай сети?
<XuMuK> неа, если б всё было так просто)
<XuMuK> и через веб интерфейс рутера я тоже не вижу как к нему можно принтер присоединить...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-30
<KOTIK> Привет народ ,есть кто!?
<KOTIK> Есть вопрос
<KOTIK> эх жаль мопочь некому
<KOTIK> одни боты в чате?
<KOTIK> :(
<artus> @kick KOTIK унылым созданиям не помогаем , пшол вон
<aleksei`> гЫ
<artus> а фантази у этого школоло так и не прибавилось ))
<aleksei`> самое интересное что лень правила читать (((
<artus> не, оно сюда заходит не вопросы задавать) поциент совсем с вавкой в голове ))
<artus> а вопрос у него для затравки )
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> эхх, надо идти спать, а то глаза в кучу после написания сайта ...
<aleksei`> да и зрению каюк походу, надо очки выписывать )))
<aleksei`> всем кто не спит спокойной ночи ;)
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<skai|sleep> Weather for Novokuznetsk, Kemerovo Oblast: Cloudy / -18F (-28C) - Humidity: 91% / Wind: N at 0 mph
<kobzar> доброго утра
<User868[web]> привет всем
<TheFalkorr> sig_wall: тут?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: тут?
<kobzar> с утром всех
<TheFalkorr> andrex-:
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<User941[web]> hi all
<User941[web]> подскажите как правильно создать разделы для ununtu 11.10 для зеркала и чтобы grub2 поместился
<User941[web]> хочу raid1(/boot), raid1(lvm(/,/home,swap))
<User941[web]> если делать через стандартную разметку то grub2 не лезет
<User941[web]> и еще в dvd версии есть поддежка lvm при установке?
<sig_wall> TheFalkorr: ?
<TheFalkorr> sig_wall: проехали:)
<sig_wall> okay
<TheFalkorr> sig_wall: чертов инет.при слове okay мне всегда представляется соответствующий картинк с окайменом
<Irvingel> Помогите плиз, в расшареной в сеть папке их сети не позволяет изменять файлы, создавать новые можно. но созданные по сети файлы я могу править только с правами рута( пользователь и группа ставятся nobody/nogroup
<Irvingel> как сделать папку и все содержимое в ней доступное для всех?
<User950[web]> Добрый день, можно ли в Ubuntu установить сервер терминалов хотя бы примерно такой как в Win ?
<User950[web]> Добрый день, можно ли в Ubuntu установить сервер терминалов хотя бы примерно такой как в Win ?
<User950[web]> вообще есть кто?
<User941[web]> vncserver сервер gui терминалов
<SergeyIT> нет
<User941[web]> но vnc тормозное Г
<TheFalkorr> !ltsp | User941[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User941[web]: LTSP — проект сервера терминалов для Linux. Он позволяет подключение тонких клиентов к Linux серверам. См. главу 3 !edubuntuhandbook - http://www.ltsp.org/ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<kobzar> у меня вот вопрос - нужно сделать атоотправку смс с мобилки подрубленной к компу из файла
<SergeyIT> у тебя мобилки в файле?
<UNIm95> вопрос: что произойдет если от рута выполнить kill 0? оболочка и инит остануться в живых?
<UNIm95> согласно книге программное окружение юникс kill 0 остановит все ваши процессы,
<UNIm95> кроме того экземпляра оболочки, в котором вы зарегистрировались.
<ilshat> привет всем. есть кто хорошо знает exim? хочу сделать так, чтобы почта приходящая на сервер, перенаправлялась на мою почту в gmail
<UNIm95>  ilshat: в поиск по сайту эксима relay to gmail
<bosyi> SergeyIT, привет. у тебя нету такого бага? срелочки вверх, вниз в меню для его полного открытия? могу сделать скрин..
<SergeyIT> bosyi, появилось недавно, может исправят
<bosyi> SergeyIT, еще окно терминала если его деактивировать(мышкой к примеру), потом никак не  активировать кто как через лаунчер и еще оно се окна перекрывает
<bosyi> *кроме
<bosyi> *и
<bosyi> и еще крашиться языковая поддержка. систему не локализировать... кто знает какие пакеты(метапакет?) нужно поставить что-бы локализировать систему через терминал?
<ilshat> есть ли почтовые серверы , на замену exim. мне тупо для редиректа и отправки
<himik> postfix?
<peace_> ghjпор
<peace_> подскажите новичку, какие первые шаги необходимо сделать после установки, ubuntu установил на vmware? host windows7. пока только ели как установил тулзы, что еше сделать длЯ нормальной работы? драйвера поставить или еше что нибудь?
<ilshat> peace_: ubuntologia.ru
<peace_> ок спасибо, почитаю
<chapt> такая проблема, есть папка, расшаренная по самбе, при создании в это папке директории или файлов, владелец этих файлов выставляется nobody группа nogroup  права на файл 755, указывал в конфиге явно create mask = 1777 - эффекта нет
<chapt> сам конфиг http://paste.pro/5141586
<SergeyIT> bosyi, сс терминалом у меня все нормально, а локализацией не пользуюсь
<ilshat> в ssh можно доступ пользователя ограничить только одной директорией (с субдиректориями)
<ilshat> ?
<chapt> все вопрос снят, комментарии нужно просто убрать
<snwbrdr> всем доброго дня
<snwbrdr> среди бодрствующих есть кто неплохо разбирается в squid ?
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> не получается что то с настройкой vSFTPd
<portos> подключаюсь через файлзилу говорит 530 Login incorrect
<portos> юзера создал все нормально
<kobzar> бывает
<Noveon> kobzar:  бывает - многозначимый ответ, очень обнадёживает)
<portos> действительно очень конкретно)
<kobzar> ну я же не кашпировский
<kobzar> пусть человек выложит конфиг - и кусок лога
<kobzar> а то я вам щас тоже скажу
<kobzar> Ребята - машина не заводить, что делать ?
<kobzar> Я монстар
<skai-falkorr> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<kobzar> как там называеться убунтудля слабых машинок ?
<baronos> хола хола)
<maxx300> ghjdthrf
<maxx300> есть кто ror юзает под ubuntu?
<User221[web]> 11
<User221[web]> есть кто?
<Lex_Sh> !ask | User221[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User221[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<maxx300> никто чтоли ror неюзал?
<User221[web]> проблема с пиджин - джаббер, никому не доходят мои сообщения, хотя мне пишут и всё доходит + раз в минуту рвётся соединениеи пишет "соединение разорвано, время ожидания истекло ... как подчинить?
<baronos> User221[web]: на некоторых джаббер каналах нужно запросить у модератора голос, иначе не получится писать в чат
<User221[web]> да я не про чат, из списка контактов никому не могу написать
<User221[web]> обычные контакты 1 на 1
<baronos> User221[web]: а что пишет тебе когда ты пишишь сообщение?
<User221[web]> ничего, оно отправляется, но его не видят и не отвечают
<User221[web]> как подчинить ? :о
<boris_t> чо стоит на пути в инет?
<User221[web]> эм, ничего
<User221[web]> раньше всё ок работало
<User221[web]> и внезапно началось это
<boris_t> ну тогда для начала пинги и трассировки до серва
<User221[web]> 64 bytes from agama.yandex.net (77.88.57.178): icmp_req=43 ttl=53 time=26.7 ms  --- jabber.ru ping statistics --- 43 packets transmitted, 43 received, 0% packet loss, time 42056ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 26.596/26.857/29.868/0.537 ms
<User221[web]> м?
<boris_t> ну попробуй ssl сертификаты удали
<User221[web]> А как их удалить? о_0
<baronos> хехе, настолько отлично Gallium работают, что я даже и забыл, что дрова не поставил)
<User221[web]> как удалить ssl сертификаты и что это даст? о_0
<boris_t> ну посмотри в пиджине, в меню поройся, вдруг он из-за них коннект скидывает
<skai-falkorr> http://www.explosm.net/comics/2691/ современный мир
<brestows> братья кедоводы
<brestows> подскажите несколько ответов, как в gtk приложениях убрать строку меню
<brestows> ?
<brestows> и как в chrome кнопки вернуть на левую сторону
<shenmue> господа и дамы
<shenmue> я пришел сказать вам Пыщ!
<baronos> тыщ
<foreverz> добрый вечер всем
<foreverz> кто-то имеет опыт с bcm4313? :( у меня он работает некорректно(
<foreverz> =( совсем у вас тут глухо
<Sergey_IT> хорошооо.... тихооо
<foreverz> Сергей, а ты случайно не сталкивался с bcm4313? :(
<foreverz> вот самое интересное - какой-то инет в общаге словило безпарольный - работает.
<Sergey_IT> foreverz, знакомое, напомни
<foreverz> а тот что в комнате WPA2 с паролем - не хочет
<foreverz> Sergey_IT: не работает вай-фай вобщем(
<Sergey_IT> foreverz, тюнер?
<foreverz> Sergey_IT: ммм какой тюнеР? :(
<artus> foreverz, а на форум лень зайти и поиском воспользоватся ?
<skai-falkorr> foreverz: b43 ставил?
<foreverz> я пол гугла перечитал
<foreverz> он стоял, вроде не работа
<foreverz> я поставил wl
<artus> foreverz,  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132538.0
<artus> первая же ссылка по запросу bcm4313 ubuntu  в гугле
<foreverz> artus: у меня вроде драйвера и стоят на карточку, я же както сейчас сижу...
<foreverz> поменять wl на b43?
<shenmue> baronos ты за безопасное отключение юсб?
<baronos> shenmue: когда как))
<baronos> shenmue: обычно тупо выдергиваю и не парюсь)
<foreverz> Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4727
<foreverz> Aborting.
<foreverz> мне b43 не подходят?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr пинг
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: че?
<foreverz> скажите пожалуйста, так на какой драйвер мне ориентироваться? b43 (который по-видимому не подходит), wl или brcm80211?
<foreverz> artus: b43 / wl / brcm80211?
<Nor8> artus:  Здесь?
<artus> foreverz, да фиг нает ) гуглитьт надо ) а мне лень
<foreverz> artus: ай-яй-яй =(
<Nor8> artus:  У тя андроид на планшете какой версии?
<artus> 2.3.4 кажись
<foreverz> я знаю что 2.3.3 самый популярный вроде бы)
<foreverz> хотя мож и апдейт уже)
<Nor8> artus: Жаль, жаль. Это не ставил себе?  http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32934
<artus> Nor8, я не настолько извращенец )
<Nor8> artus: А ч
<Nor8> А что? Совсем плохой релиз?
<foreverz> ладно я еще с wl поэкспериментирую, авось поможет как-нибудб
<baronos> готовят к убунтуPhone компиз на арм)))))
<artus> Nor8, нафига мне непонятно какая работа с питанием и вообще с производительностью если у меня итак все летаеть , и батарейко держить 6ть часов под нагрузкой , мне хватаеть
<shenmue> компиз очень нужен на фонах. ага
<Nor8>  Компиз решает, куб на телефоне необходим! )))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: а у мну есть куб на телефоне
<skai-falkorr> нокла решае
<shenmue> убить еретика!!
<baronos> на го-лаунчере куб можно замутить, и есть лаунчер аля gdm с кубом)
<shenmue> собстна я из за куба и перешел ... тока он надоел через 10 минут
<baronos> Lex_S: ping
<kobraz> ht
<kobraz> re
<Lex_S> baronos: понг
<baronos> Lex_S: у тебя со скоростью локальной как? че то у меня упала до 9кб\с.
<Lex_S> ща проверю
<baronos> Lex_S: гыы, медиазона 0.5кб\с ))))
<Lex_S> у нас нету медиазоны)
<Lex_S> онау краснодара
<shenmue> linuxlogo интересный пакет. надо замутить что нибуть
<Lex_S> baronos: локальный спидтест 8 мегабит показывает
<baronos> дай ссыль на проверку локально пожалуйста
<Lex_S> baronos: http://speedtest.donnet.ru/
<Lex_S> мне сложно сказать, есть там глюки у локалки или нет, ибо у меня не различаются локалка с внешкой. всё на 14 мегабитах
<baronos> Lex_S: 2мб куда то делись у меня))
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> propaganda-debian =) даже такое есть .вообще полно всего в репах о чем не пишут
<shenmue> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<skai-falkorr> !faq > baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, please see my private message
<newbie1> pf
<givqer> всем привет. есть кто из фрюшниковтуть7
<artus> причем тут фрюшники?
<Sergey_IT> здесь светлее
<artus> ))
<User372[web]> и почему вы меня забанили??
<User372[web]> установил wl для bcm4313, работает с точкой доступа без пароля, а с паролем не хочет. в чем проблема?
<artus> тут уже сутки никто никого не банил ) тебе померещилось )
<bosyi> User372[web], какя версия убунты?
<User372[web]> bosyi: 11.10
<User372[web]> последняя с офф сайта скачанная сегодня
<User372[web]> artus: а посмотри, foreverz Забанен вроде =(
<bosyi> а на кой тебе тогда wl сдался? в ядре есть драйвер уже
<User372[web]> bosyi: а он тоже не работает почему-то!
<artus> User372[web], с чего бы это ? никто тебя не трогал
<bosyi> я обладатель такой карточки и , как не странно, у меня все работает
<User372[web]> bosyi: какой у тебя? broadcom-sta и b43?
<bosyi> не.
<User372[web]> bosyi: а что?
<User372[web]> а войса нету) ну может я и заслужил за что-то, но я действительно гуглю(
<bosyi> он по умолчанию подхватывает BCM4313
<bosyi> сорри brcmsmac
<bosyi> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<artus> User372[web], глюки клиента у тебя видать
<User372[web]> bosyi: ща попробую поставиь.. спасибо
<bosyi> ниче не надо ставить.. он уже есть в системе..
<bosyi> * в ядре
<User372[web]> тогда надо blacklist навести в порядок =(
<User372[web]> bosyi: можешь кинуть свои blacklist.conf?
<bosyi> заблеклисть (поищи как это делаеться) wl , b43 что там еще перезагрузись и modprobe brcmsmac
<bosyi> я же говорю у меня все из коробки работает. ничего в блеклис не добавлял
<User372[web]> brcm80211 тоже блеклистить?
<bosyi> да нет, этот тебе как раз и нужен
<User372[web]> bosyi: спасибо, скоро вернусь =)
<User544[web]> bosyi: в lsmod висит этот модуль, инет работает через безпарольный доступ, а с паролем не подключается
<User544[web]> bosyi: когда выбираешь подключение в списке появляется и пропадает почти сразу
<bosyi> тут я развожу руками. мои знания закончились. известно что 11.10 глючная в сторону вай-фая, дело также не в драйвере раз wl и открытый ведут себя одинаково. я бы поискал на англоязычных форумаю, в багах ланчпада по BCM4313
<User544[web]> bosyi: можно какой-то бекпорт поставить?
<bosyi> хз.. можно поставить ядро 3.2 , можно записать daily образ 12.04 посмотреть работает ли там. можно откатится.. поискать решение проблемы в интернете. бекпортсы это для старых версий убунты новые пакеты, а тут по сути свежачок.
<User544[web]> мм bosyi так у меня стоит ядро 3.0.0-12, 3.2 нестабильное чтоли? или апдейт сделать стоит?
<bosyi> да нет, ядро 3.2 стабильное. можно попробовать поставить его. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.2-precise/ . обновляться на альфа версию тоже не особо вариант.
<bosyi> только сейчас прищла мысль что проблема может быть в NM
<bosyi> пропробуй поставить wicid или подключиться через консоль, перед этим отключив NM
<bosyi> но не в я ядре проблема скорее всего
<nexxxt> ку
<User581[web]> bosyi: прости инет выкинул, так что такое NM?
<bosyi> network manager
<User581[web]> мм а как проверить?
<Sergey_IT> User581[web], а ты через что подключаешься?
<bosyi> апплет который висит в трее с помощью которого ты подлючаешся к сете
<Sergey_IT> User581[web], может данные неправильно вводишь?
<User637[web]> Sergey_IT: да там же все просто, SSID как название точки, вырать интерфейс и ввести пароль...
<Sergey_IT> User581[web], какой выбираешь интерфейс?
<User637[web]> Sergey_IT: он там только один - wlan0
<Sergey_IT> что-то не видел в НМ выбор интерфейса
<User637[web]> Sergey_IT: там выбор мак-адреса
<User637[web]> по-моему я нашел нечто похожее на мою проблему
<User637[web]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11446022
<Sergey_IT> а вот тип секьюрити и пароль есть
<User637[web]> тип секьюрити WPA-Personal паоль правильный
<iHile> Привет всем, подскажите, Есть SOHO Adsl роутер  и есть желаение поднять на машине за ним ipv6 гейт (брокер HE.net). Есть у этой идеи шансы на успех?
<gPaKoH4uK> iHile: это видимо зависит от рук делающего
<iHile> gPaKoH4uK: понятное дело, вот на канале ipv6 правильно советуют снатить sit (41 protocol ) вопрос как это сделать на SOHO хламе ) и желательно без DMZ
<User637[web]> Sergey_IT: пошел тестить метод. спасибо за старания)
<gPaKoH4uK> iHile: перевести хлам в режим моста
<iHile> gPaKoH4uK: в принципе да, как вариант и поднять PPPoE непосредственно на сервере, так и проблем меньше будет ( а то вешается от большого колличества TCP соединений ), да вот дело в том что удаленно это не решить ) точнее могу придумать как решить... но повалить
<iHile> интернет нехочется случайно, идти тогда придется ))
<gPaKoH4uK> iHile: удаленно точно не решите
<gPaKoH4uK> вернее есть небольшая вероятность решить
<artus> iHile, эмм, ты конектишся к тунель уже за натом роутера, и с машинки раздаеш уже в локалку ipv6, так ? в чем проблема тогда пробросить порт на роутере ?
<iHile> gPaKoH4uK: могу на спор) Там у железки telnet есть.. можно обкатать скриптик и сервер по крону все сделает )
<iHile> artus: а какой порт то? везде про протокол 41 пишут
<iHile> artus: а это больше чем порт поидее
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: та мне вот тоже интересно стало, как протокол можно портом прокинуть? оО
 * gPaKoH4uK не спорит, когда может продуть
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну ему то ток и надо то что пробросить все необходимое для реги на брокере
<artus> а все остальное же будет гонятцо через его машинку по идее
<artus> хотя гипотетически и пробрасывать то ничего не надо
<iHile> artus: там используют расширение для ipv4 протокола - которое скорее всего железо не умеет мое ибо  SOHO
<gPaKoH4uK> оно и практически  мне кажется не нуна
<gPaKoH4uK> когда миредо ставишь, ничего пробрасывать не нужно
<iHile> gPaKoH4uK: и за глухим натом работает ?
<gPaKoH4uK> iHile: миредо? - да
<iHile> gPaKoH4uK: а в оригинале как звучит? загуглить...
<artus> iHile, http://itmages.ru/image/view/409350/8dcf6697 у тебя тупее чтоль роутер ? ))
<artus> gogoc вобщем ставиш и имееш ipv6 ))
<iHile> artus: acorp w422g_v3
<gPaKoH4uK> iHile: miredo
<iHile> artus: железка неплохая стала ( как наши прошику допилили) но старые получше были.. вот с ipv6  у них глухо совсем походу, буду miredo теперь крутить
<artus> iHile, вроде ж он уметь должен
<iHile> artus: ipv6?
<artus> угу
<iHile> artus: или ты о чем?
<iHile> artus: хм, сейчас посмотрю, может фримварь есть... но есть трабл, в новых прошах отваливается Wifi  у него - а это беда будет клиентов 4 штуки на нем там
<iHile> artus: а что за железяка у тебя с тулллингом из каробки ?
<artus> 2) ipv6 in ipv4 туннели теперь работают включая туннели поверх ppp соединений (W532N)
<artus> Глобаьная переработка фирмвари для Acorp W422G/W530N/W532N
<artus> iHile, 320й длинк ))
<artus> iHile, вобщем смотри в сторону прошивки адекватной
<iHile> artus: о нормальнО) - давно этот рынок не щупал, а еще недавно биосу графическому с мышкой удивлялся...
<Sergey_IT> зачем в биосе мышка?
<iHile> artus: ээх.. не дадут мне там это поковырять чувствую) а в другом месте акорм еще старее.. там точно не взлетит :( хотя... если pppoe на срвер вынести может и получится
<iHile> Sergey_IT: якобэ юзерфрендли
<artus> iHile, эмм, а зачем тебе это все ? ))
<iHile> artus: Ну надоже когдато начинать, а то ipv6 грянет и все, в идеале думаю везде у себя его паралельно ipv4 держать, да вот жаль с брокерами не очень это все удобно, придется ростелеком ждать)
<User156[web]> я вернулся, новости меня огорчают
<artus> iHile, ну так если грянет то такого гемора как с тунелями явно не будет)
<User156[web]> сейчас разберусь с network-manager, может это он виноват
<iHile> artus: тоже верно, на gogoc этот крутить сесть.. а сейчас ..... пожалуй лучше чаю)
<artus> User156[web], а если просто поигратся то в репах есть gogoc, http://gogo6.com/ регаешся, учетку в конфиг и имееш тунелю
<iHile> artus: именно) а что там из коробки все работате ?
<User156[web]> artus: и это мне поможет с вай-фаем? оО
<artus> мне мой пров на вопрос доколе маятцо без v6, сказал тестируемс , гад такой )
<artus> User156[web], ну я по 3g получал )) и был виден из мира )
<artus> ему пофиг за чем ты сидиш ))
<iHile> artus: аля OpenVPN?
<artus> под офтопики тоже вроде как есть клиент, не смотрел
<User156[web]> у меня к WPA не подключается
<User156[web]> без пароля заходит
<User156[web]> artus: ты наверн забыл с чем у меня проблема или перепутал) извини)
<iHile> artus: ха , а научииб openvpn ipv6 ... купил vds - и крути как хочешь )
<artus> iHile, да не, реальный ipv6 адрес как бы дают , ну через тунель свой
<iHile> User156[web]: он перепутал)
<artus> да, сори ) не туда табом жамкнул )
<iHile> artus: да это ясно, я к тому что настраивать по минимому, Адрес или подсеть? это важно)
<User156[web]> а WPA мгновенно пропадает соединение
<artus> iHile, я не парюсь и хожу по openvpn )) а всякие ipv6 мне покаместь без надобности )
<iHile> artus: кстате что используешь в качесте IRC клиента ? Из реп поставил Quassel - пока норм вроде, но вдруг удобнее что то есть
<artus> благо где мне надо оно стартует автоматом )
<artus> weechat же )
<iHile> artus: как то далек всегда был от irc, раньше только dc хаб прикручивал к чатику на фриноде и все )
<artus> хотя надо будет попробовать с pptp поигратся , с proxyarp до кучи , чегой то у меня там не сросталось
<iHile> artus: pptp - зло, GRE хэ рэ еэ
<artus> чтоб и планшеткой ходить сразу же )) ато дискриминация )
<artus> iHile, ну не впиливается openvpn в дроид у меня )
<iHile> artus: аа, а на планшетку Openvpn не?)) или ipad?
<iHile> artus: хм
<iHile> artus: китаец какойто чтоль?
<artus> дропад , ядро сильно свежее по ходу )
<artus> хотя надо будет глянуть, мож собрали уже под 2.6.35
<iHile> artus: там ведь tun tap нуже вроде
<artus> угу, в том то и дело что модуль отсутствует
<iHile> artus: сам бы попробовал) я вот под N9 nmap себе накомпилил
<iHile> artus: не так страшен черт)
<artus> да я как то вот еще на планшеты не компилял модули )))
<artus> нафиг ) если че ссхой заверну тунель )
<iHile> hile@hile-pc:~$ at 0100
<iHile> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<iHile> at> notify-send "чай чай чай"
<iHile>  p.s. недавно три раза чайник забывал на огне ппц :(
<iHile> artus: на #ipv6-ru сразу в gogoc ткнули  - хорошо что канал живой
<iHile> artus: подскажи есть где ман по хоткеям там по вичату?
<artus> iHile, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/71875/ для начала с головой )
<iHile> artus: о хабра, в самый раз .. спасибо)
<iHile> artus: olololo тестимс
<artus> ))
<iHile> artus: во и чай готов
<Alucard_> есть кто живой?
<iHile> Ubuntu Спасла мой чай Username! p.s. осталось как то решить вопрос с ярлычком на пакетике чтоб в кружку когда воду наливаешь не засасывало ))
<Alucard_> А ася как реагирует на убунту?
<iHile> Alucard_: ну да
<artus> iHile, на ручку чашки наматывй)
<Lex_S> что значит как реагирует?
<iHile> Alucard_: Тётя ?
<artus> кто такая ася, и почему она должна реагировать? )
<iHile> artus: не вариант - неудобно и мутарно, нужна автоматизация
<Alucard_> Тетя Ася с 4го этажа заепала милицию вызывать, вот думаю Убунта решит проблему)
<artus> @kick Alucard_ пшол вон матершынник
<Lex_S> щас кто-то реши твою проблему
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> уже решили
<iHile> artus: А по табу просто вичат не листает последних собеседников?
<iHile> artus: мож крутануть че.. или хабру дочитать :D
<artus> буква ника таб
<iHile> artus: ну это я разобрался, а то просто без ввода начальных символов, в куаселе было так)) ну да ладно и так сойдет, а как словарей доставить ? для аспелла поискать просто ? или как то тут по другому прикручиватся?
<iHile> artus: из плагинов посоветуешь чтонить ? weeget поставил и растерялся даже)
<artus> iHile, да их много , на оффсайте глянь
<iHile> artus: во в статье буфферс был, то что надо прям, ага сейчас и на сайт полезу.. p.s. плакал мой ipv6 )) опять на него забил)
<Sergey_IT> ничего, скоро ipv12 выйдет, на него и перейдешь ;)
<iHile> Sergey_IT: да я как то почитал про ipv9 - ошалел.. для каждой микросхемы предлогают выдавать ip .. ппц,
<Sergey_IT> 12 - для каждой ячейки памяти значит
<iHile> Sergey_IT: я думаю к тому времени для каждой молекулы днк )
 * iHile Lex_Sh напоминает персонажа из литературного сериала Хакеры )
<Lex_Sh> м?
<iHile> Lex_Sh: да ник твой приятно порадовал) Персонаж в книжке хакеры есть такой ) Слушаю её иногда , типо сериал - выходит свежая часто по 20 мин серия, современно так все у них происходит, хоть и заточено больше на обывателя в каком то
<iHile>  смысле )
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> я о таком не слышал)
<iHile> Lex_Sh: Хакеры Этногинез - загуглить можешь)
<iHile> Этногенез  * тоесть
<Lex_Sh> а, вижу
<iHile> Lex_Sh: издательство как я понял неплохое, есть у них еще проекты, будет время послушаю чтонибудь еще
<Lex_Sh> )
<mrbloom> доброй ночи есть кто живой
<mrbloom> подскажите пожалуйста где скачать лучше двд исо убунту сервера
<iHile> ubuntu.ru
<mrbloom> дык там лежат только си ди имеджи
<iHile> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<iHile> http://ubuntu.ru/get#torrent тут весь список
<iHile> mrbloom: тебе нужен диск для установки пакетов в отсутствие интернета?
<artus> сервер без интернета ? )))
<iHile> ну почему бы и нет, бывают параноики
 * iHile 12345 кофе выпьем мы опять
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-31
<iHile> artus: Not starting gogoc - no server key
<Retro_> есть кто?
<Retro_> Эй пидрилы!?
<Retro_> в кавычках...
<Retro_> похоже некого (
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> m
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> ITS NOT SPAM!!!
<Retro_> Зачем нужен этот чат, когда есть гугл, и общение там приятнее.
<Alert> всем привет. поставил. начал затачивать и вот первая фигня: если изменить обои с рисунка на градиент, то потом не появляются кнопки для управления размером обоев
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<scogra> как так?
<ilshat> у php5-fpm файл php.ini находится имеено в /etc/php5/fpm? или может быть где то еще? а то принудительно делаю различные ошибки в файле. но рестарт не выводит каких либо ошибок
<ilshat> мдээ. целый квест настройка nginx + php-fpm
<garry-78> Пля, дожили. Юзера просят поставить кальк вместо экселя=)
<skai-falkorr> @voice garry-78
<baronos> вон ретро можно банить наверно, запускаю ирк и везде это не спам)
<garry-78> за 2 года внедрения опен офиса в фирме было много крика, попытки купить себе мс офис, но чтоб наоборот...
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/photos/106844184289605969981/albums/5703442034971437489/5703442037144761090
<skai-falkorr> от эт вот креативненько
<skai-falkorr>  all you need to do on Telnet is type "o", hit Enter, type "towel.blinkenlights.nl", hit Enter again and there you go.
<ilshat> мож кто сталкивался. поставил nginx+phpfpm. добавил в него phpmyadmin. ввожу в нем пароль. а он возвращает опять на страницу авторизации
<kobzar> re
<brestows> ку
<kobzar> чото у меня какието трудности с настройкой видеокарты с3
<crazydiamond> Всем привет. Я пытаюсь подсоединиться к FreeNode через XChat, но он при открытии зависает. Как можно выяснить причину?
<skai-falkorr> crazydiamond: запустить в консольке и смотреть за выхлопом
<crazydiamond> skai-falkorr: делал уже. выхлопа ноль
<skai-falkorr> crazydiamond: strace
<crazydiamond> skai-falkorr: strace xchat — куча всего
<crazydiamond> периодически читает файлы шрифтов и т п
<crazydiamond> вызывает mprotect
<crazydiamond> потом я знаю, что через некоторое время он развиснет. и говорят, что вроде бы качает список каналов
<skai-falkorr> В sudo найдена уязвимость, потенциально позволяющая получить root-доступ
<skai-falkorr> эт пипец.а они в курсе, что судо и создана, чтобы получать рут доступ?
<Guest94517> Привет, вчера на работу ко мне зашёл парнишка, посоветовал этот сайт. Хочу на хер снести винду с нэтбука и вот он мне посоветовал убунту. Что как сделать? я никогда не пользовался линуксами
<NoOova> Guest94517: сейчас придет злобный артус и зобанет
<skai-falkorr> @faq > Guest94517
<crazydiamond> skai-falkorr: дак что делать то там с strace?
<skai-falkorr> @kick Guest94517 хер в зеркале ищи, а не тут.
<NoOova> crazydiamond: кировский?
<crazydiamond> да
<NoOova> тоже
<crazydiamond> круто. создадим ubuntu-ru-kirov
<NoOova> crazydiamond: там ffsdmad crazydiamond всех затролит
<crazydiamond> а кто это?
<NoOova> троль один =)
<crazydiamond> а )
<crazydiamond> дак должна же быть активность на канале
<NoOova> а ты какого пола?
<NoOova> :)))
<crazydiamond> блин. мужского
<NoOova> блин, плохо
<skai-falkorr> вы поцелуйтесь, а на нас внимания не обращайте:)
<NoOova> был бы симпатичной кировской девочкой увлекающейся убунту было бы хорошо
<crazydiamond> ололо
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: дак ты забей:)
<SergeyIT> ку
<NoOova> SergeyIT:  добрый день
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: чекак
<SergeyIT> за ночь 50 апрейтов приехало
<SergeyIT> из "опасных", syslinux и apt
<Leonider> Помогите решить ребус: Xubuntu 11.10 + LDAP . Логинимся разными сетевыми пользователями. После завершения сеанса список тех, кем логинились в окне логина. Как сделать, чтобы после перезагрузки этот список не исчезал?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Leonider> День добрый! Здесь есть специалисты по Xubuntu 11.10 с LightDM?
<TNH> привет
<TNH> я 2 месяца сидел на хубунту всем устраивало но вчера поставил убунту 10.10 и был удивлён что нетбук летает как и на хубунту
<bosyi> SergeyIT, интресно когда они ppa с тестовой юнити добавят к основному? ты кстати его подключал?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, я ппа принципиально не подключаю, так как это альфа...
<Leonider> с Убунту 10.10 на данный момент проблем нет, но сейчас осваиваем Xubuntu 11.10, т.к. Unity слишком не похож на гном, потому решили идти в сторону Xfce, но есть отличия...
<Leonider> когда логинимся разными сетевыми пользователями. После завершения сеанса список тех, кем логинились в окне логина. Как сделать, чтобы после перезагрузки этот список не исчезал?
<bosyi> SergeyIT, я тоже не подключил во вторую установку. в первую подкючил, так там каждый день штук 10 пакетов из него приходило.
<ilshat> эх. разочаровался в php-fpm ((
<kobzar> поставил скуль на удаленный комп и чточто не могу по сети к нему подключиться, что можно глянуть ?
<bosyi> люди себе меняют ник, с noname на noname-off либо |noname| . это что получается каждый ник нужно регистрировать на freenone?
<kobzar> фаерволов нет
<kobzar> локально подключаюсь
<SergeyIT> Leonider, а тебе и в будущем нужны будут операционки, похожие на гном2?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, я понимаю, когда это делают операторы, а остальным зачем это?
<bosyi> я не шарю в этой теме впринципе, поэтому и спросил. это могут делать только операторы?
<Leonider> SergeyIT, специфика пользователей в нашем офисе требует чтобы система внешне была как можно проще и понятнее. Не обязательно гном, но юнити уж очень отличается. За пару лет к гному уже привыкли и освоились.
<SergeyIT> Leonider, в юнити с ноября, в гноме2 уже путаюсь )
<bosyi> Leonider, можно Gnome 3 довести до состояния подобного до Gnome 2. не обязательно юнити
<bosyi> как в xchat включить проверку орфографии?
<SergeyIT> да зачем назад идти, смотрите вперед, через 10 лет никто г2 и вспоминать не будет
<Leonider> SergeyIT - LighDM - это вперед или назад? :) сейчас даже не принципиально гном или что-то еще, проблема со списком пользователей в окне логина LightDM
<bosyi> поставить gdm?
<book1> как узнать какую видекарту использует система. nvidi или интегрированную
<Leonider> сколько лет еще будут развививать gdm? приходится обновлять систему, когда по работе нужны новые версии ПО, а оно отказывается работать на старых версиях ОС. К примеру ubuntu 9.10 - вроде и работает, но много обновлений проходят мимо...
<book1> и использует ли она вообще видеокрту
<bosyi> использует точно)
<book1> почему
<book1> где точно узнать)
<book1> и как переключаться
<bosyi> раз изображение на мониторе есть. можно посмотреть в системные параметры - системная информация - графика.
<bosyi> как переключаться читайте в инете, и читать прийдется много
<TNH>  LighDM на убунту 10.10 норм встаёт или лучше оставить GDM ?
<bosyi> зачем что-то трогать? light dm еще не особо допилена. к примеру нельзя отключить сессия гостя через ГУИ
<NoOova> ilshat: мб ты просто не умеешь его готовить =)
<TNH> понятно спасб за отвт
<NoOova> кстати что делать с глюком когда новый пользователь не может войти в систему
<ilshat> NoOova: ну все гуд. только не работает open_basedir (
<NoOova> если оболочка не юниты
<NoOova> не юнити
<NoOova> ilshat: хм не может быть
<NoOova> ilshat: в любом случае чтото можно сделать, как минимум корректно настроить права на владельца процесса fpm
<ilshat> NoOova: работает только для общего профиля php.ini. но для отдельного хоста в nginx не сделать
<Leonider> bosyi, через ГУИ много чего нельзя сделать, но это не означает что оно не работает. Кстати где-то можно почитать документацию по настройке LightDM, а то сколько не ищу только как картинку меня, автологин и отключения гостевого и нашел...
<ilshat> NoOova: тогда придется для каждого пользователя отдельный fpm запускать
<NoOova> ilshat: да об этом я не подумал
<NoOova> после апача префорка сложно думать о пхп как о сервисе
<ilshat> придется опять возвращаться к апачу
<NoOova> ilshat: http://averkov.web.id/articles/admin/nginx/open_basedir/
<ilshat> NoOova: да я видел этот способ. не устраевает он меня. из категории "извращения"
<NoOova> ilshat: а чем собственно не нравится nginx+ apache MPM ITK
<ilshat> NoOova: vds. мало памяти
<NoOova> ilshat: я на мускуле сыкономил
<NoOova> =)
<ilshat> NoOova: научишь? )
<NoOova> он у меня вместо 200 стандарнтных 30 или 40 ел
<NoOova> ща)
<ilshat> у меня nginx с fpm + apache весят порядка 30-40 )
<ilshat> + ьныйд *
<ilshat> + mysql*
<NoOova> ilshat: мне надо было уложиться в 200 суммарно
<NoOova> в OpenVZ-шной виртуалке
<ilshat> я на xen
<NoOova> ну у меня операциона не входила в 200 мегабайт
<NoOova> а й тебя входит
<NoOova> статью не нашел к сожалению про мускуль. наверное гдето в бумагах валяется распечатанная
<ilshat> да лан. не надо
<artus> хе, хорошо когда ресурсы считать не надо ))
<NoOova> попробуй поставить апач воркер а не префорк
<NoOova> и собрать под него пхп
<ilshat> nginx + apache лучше сделаю. на памяти так можно сэкономить.
<NoOova> не будет мультиюзерности но зато памяти чуток поменьше будет тратить
<ilshat> не. мне мультиюзерность как раз таки нужно. есть те, кто хостуется у меня.
<NoOova> у тебя ИТК?
<ilshat> artus: ))
<ilshat> чего?
<NoOova> ты для каждого пользователя в апаче выбираеш GID и UID?
<NoOova> т.е. для каждого виртуалхоста
<NoOova> или они все работают от www-data
<ilshat> не обязательно. можно просто php ограничить одной папкой
<NoOova> я под мультиюзерностью имел ввиду что можно разные виртуалхосты от разных пользователей гонять
<artus> хотя вдска на вмваре )
<NoOova> чтобы пхп можно было как угодно права прописывать
<ilshat> NoOova: на апаче?
<NoOova> да
<ilshat> NoOova: надо попробовать
<NoOova> говорят чуть чуть медленнее, но я поставил на сервер, там щас сайтов гдето 30 крутится, пара очень даже тяжелых. вроде нормально
<NoOova> визуально что на одном хостинге 200мсег генерация, что на этом
<NoOova> http://www.google.ru/search?ie=UTF-8&hl=ru&q=apache%20MPM%20itk
<ilshat> NoOova: оказывается готовый пакет есть. я думал собирать придется
 * ilshat ушел сносить fpm
<SergeyIT> вот так поговоришь на канале... а потом идешь и что-то сносишь (
<Karantin> почитаешь канал, и идешь что-то ставишь)
<NoOova> Странно что нас не забанили за разговоры о апаче и nginx
<SergeyIT> не буди лихо )
<artus> и не говори )
<artus> главное не увлекатся )
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> помогите разобраться с фтп, делаю все по мануалу http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/vsftpd_fedora7.txt.html
<portos> 530 Login incorrect.
<portos> ивсе
<artus> portos, че, загуглить про ошибку лень?
<portos> гуглил
<bosyi> какими знаниями нужно обладать что-бы сделать рамку на которую будет выводиться информация о погоде на улице.?
<artus> portos, и тебе мало чтоль ??? http://goo.gl/ArR9c
<kobzar> часом никто не настраивал gnokii ?
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<propellerdnk> нуждаюсь в помощи
<baronos> !ask | propellerdnk
<ubuntuhelp> propellerdnk: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<propellerdnk> сюда можно ссыслки давать?
<propellerdnk> у меня проблема со сканером, описана тут -  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=181948.0
<artus> propellerdnk, If your OS is not RetHat Linux,you can compile and install the driver with the file sane-backends-1.0.8-mustek-1.0.tar.gz. , чего не понятного то)
<propellerdnk> непонимаю КАК его поставить (
<propellerdnk> чайник однако (((
<artus> гугли как компилировать
<propellerdnk> не понял Вас
<propellerdnk> насчет гуглей
<baronos> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<artus> baronos, не поможет ему) учитывая что темы с этим скнером уже есть на форуме ) а он их так и не нашол )
<artus> правда в 7.04 заводили, но не думаю что из ядра то выкинули совсем уж всю поддержку
<artus> да и вообще ему дровей никаких ставить не надо, xsane sane-utils с головой , ток конфиг поправить
<propellerdnk>  я перечитал весь раздел посвященный сканерам - ничего там нема увы (
<artus> зачем читать весь раздел если есть поиск ?
<artus> или легких путей не ищем ? ))
<propellerdnk> я скачал  sane-utils  там внутри 6 файлов
<propellerdnk> только куда их прилепить не знаю (
<artus> молодец, теперь залей обратно , оно в репах есть
<propellerdnk> ааа!!!!  шо такое репы ???
<artus> propellerdnk, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 иди изучай
<artus> или на форум с дурацкими вопросами, или вообще возвращайся на офтопик
<bosyi> как посмотреть список слов повешеных на !
<artus> если б кто знал )
<artus> самому интересно )
<bosyi> в xchat проверка орфографии только английского. почему так? как добавить рус/укр ?
<artus> bosyi, оно мертвое и ненужное
<bosyi> xchat?
<artus> угу
<bosyi> что порекомендуете?
<skai-falkorr> artus: в дампе базы глянуть
<artus> weechat ))
<artus> skai-falkorr, это изврат )
<baronos> artus: тут не то http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi ?
<artus> baronos, это базовые , а сколько дописано было
<portos> получилось настроить фтп. вот теперь другой вопрос: юзер видит все каталоги на сервере, как сделать что бы он не выходил из определенных каталогов
<artus> portos, читаем ман к фтп , до просветления )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты найди свой скрипт
<artus> portos, там вообще дефолтный конфик вроде как адекватно откоментирован то
<bosyi> ппц. 12.04 дает о себе знать. установил weechat, а его в системе как будто и нету.
<artus> portos, http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/vsftpd_overview.txt.html изучай ) там есть )
<propellerdnk>  отредактировал так как предлагается - система сканера не види увы (
<portos> спасибо что уж тут скажешь
<bosyi> какая команда запуска weechat?
<propellerdnk> а как это файл можно использовать - sane-backends-1.0.8-mustek  ?
<propellerdnk> вернее архив - там внутри 6 файлов
<artus> propellerdnk, тебе сказали читать, нафиг тебе архивы ?
<propellerdnk> я прочитал-  отредактировал так как  предлагается. никакого эффекта
<artus> Oo
<artus> что ты прочитал? что ты отредактировал ?
<propellerdnk> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8771.0
<bosyi> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<bosyi> ппц. так с weechat это была шутка?
<bosyi> консольный?
<artus> bosyi, че сразу шутка ?
<artus> bosyi, http://itmages.ru/image/view/409748/44d34b51 )))
<artus> propellerdnk, Presumably, you already have the Xsane and Sane packages going. (If not, install.)
<bosyi> а как его запустить хоть?
<artus> wee[tab]
<propellerdnk> artus:   я не понимаю нерусский!
<artus> propellerdnk, это твои проблемы а не мои ) бери переводчик и переводи )
<propellerdnk> а то что гугли-переводчик показует так с ума сойтить можно(
 * artus когда ж уже табом начнут пользоватся :)
<bosyi> пользуюсь табом
<bosyi> но запускать даже не буду
<propellerdnk> я скачал сане-пакет но КАК его установить не понимаю
<chapt> artus  а тут проблема, к табу привыкаешь, и когда приходится работать в виндовской консоли вообще нормально набрать ничего не можешь ))
<artus> propellerdnk, ты дурак ? я тебе 3 раза говорил уже, зачем ты его качал когда есть в репах ?
<propellerdnk> та я дурак и есть
<artus> chapt, меня как то виндовая консоль ну ниразу не волнует ))
<chapt> propellerdnk sudo apt get install название_пакета
<chapt> artus: плюс в мускуле поддержки таба нету
<chapt> propellerdnk  просто введи первые несколько букв и дважды нажми таб
<artus> chapt, это не повод лишать себя плюшек автодополнения )
<chapt> тебе предложат все возможные варианты
<chapt> artus: не спорю, это удобно, очень удобно, но после него в консоли, лишенной этой плюшки работать просто невозможно, как наркотик ))
<artus> chapt, ну сидеть постоянно в такой консоли это изврат ) а мускль, там свои правила )
<artus> chapt, ходя да, на свеженакатаной машине без своего привычного и пиленого .zshrc неуютненько ) но дело то поправимое )
<propellerdnk>   chapt  -  я в терминале прописал то что Вы указали плюс добавил название пакета который скачал.на меня выругались(  Приложения-центр приложений убунту  такого пакета не нашел (
<propellerdnk> репа - это репозитарий как я понял
<artus> propellerdnk, ты читать вообще умееш ? http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2_synaptic сюда как я понял ты даже не заглядывал
<propellerdnk> по Вашей ссылке меня выкидает на начальную страницу
<artus> жамкни в навигации менеджер пакетов
<artus> в поиске забей sane-utils и чего там второе, поставь их
<chapt> ух, ты графический менеджер пакетов, забавно
<chapt> точнее еще один )
<propellerdnk> благодарю за помощь! щас буду делать то что Вы предлагает
<artus> просто прежде чем что то делать надо хотябы ознакомится с чем собственно дело имееш и какие есть рычаги управления
<bosyi> хочу температуру за окном видеть у себя на мониторе, но не из интернета, а получаемую через датчик. как такое сделать? кто-то подобным занимался?
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: скотч+экранчик датчика=профит
<artus> можно вебкамерку еще навести и стримить в реалтайме )
<bosyi> а так http://itmages.ru/image/view/409780/78144e80 ?
<gPaKoH4uK> bosyi: мастер-кит делает usb датчики температуры, правда хз как оно под линь будет
<gPaKoH4uK> bosyi: хы  даже работать будет тут(http://devphp.org.ua/?menu=scripts&sub=&sshow=5) тулза для работы с датчиком
<artus> digitemp и цифровой датчик температуры DS18B20 и будет те счастье
<chapt> bosyi:  можно еще взять термодатчик, присобачить к нему контроллер и через usb завести на системник, после чего пишешь прошивку для контроллера, драйвер под линух, ну и собственно гуй, чтобы все красиво рисовалось в окошке и радуешься
<artus> bosyi, http://darkbyte.ru/2011/10/temperature-sensor-ds18b20/
<artus> bosyi, http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/November2003/article315.shtml все давно изобретено
<artus> chapt, а брать контроллеры, писать прошивки , как то оно избыточно )
<chapt> ну или поставить ftdi тогда драйвер писать не нужно, да и по идее и контроллер не понадобится
<chapt> http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/ICs/FT232H.htm - например эта микрушка
<bosyi> спасибо.
<bosyi> чорд, почему я те в техничесий пошел учится
<bosyi> все так сложно..
<chapt> а вот и температурный датчик наподобиии этого http://www.chipfind.ru/search/?part=DS1620
<artus> bosyi, ну по статье за 2003й год ничего сложного, датчик на радиобазаре или гамазине ком нить взять, и россыпью диодов , сопротивлений , и тд , и ваяй )
<artus> http://www.chipfind.ru/catalog/ic/thermalmanagement/ds18b20.htm вот жеш есть ) сразу уже , припаяль и собрал )
<artus> хотя играйся)
<artus> хм, надо бы и себе собрать :D
<chapt> artus: тот термодатчик что привел я уже выдает все по нормальной spi шине и прекрасно коннектится с ftdi, а в твоем примере без контроллера кажись не обойдешься
<artus> chapt, http://darkbyte.ru/upload/2011/scrn3.png
<chapt> но вообще если учесть стоимость, нужную для сборки всего этого счастья, дешевле купить термометр и вебкамеру )
<artus> вернее там подключено 2 , н осмысл то http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/images/article315/schaltplan.png
<artus> вобщем нефиг извращатся)
<propellerdnk> докладываю - не помогло ((  добавилась только программа для просмотра фотографий и редактирования
<propellerdnk> синаптик такого файла как я просил не нашел увы
<propellerdnk> как ентому синаптику показать что фал у меня уже есть на компе что-бы он его установил?
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptsearch sane-utils
<artus> i   sane-utils
<artus> почему у меня есть ?
<propellerdnk> сане-утилс я установил
<propellerdnk> и у меня тоже такой пакет есть
<artus> ну так хватит с тебя  ) xsane тоже есть если что )
<propellerdnk> но сканера он не видит (
<artus> ну значит гугли как конфиг поправить чтоб увидел
<chapt> artus: дык я как раз предлагаю вариант с минимум извратов, 2 микрущки и обвяз к ним ))
<artus> то что ты скачал нафин не надо
<chapt> ну дело каждого конечно ))
<chapt> а сканер через usb подключается ?
<propellerdnk> я поправил конфиг так как предлагется - до одного места правка (
<propellerdnk> через ЛПТ порт
<artus> chapt, ну а тут датчик, стабилитрон, резистор и диод, и воткнул в компорт и работает. Вобщем я вообще мимо проходил и не спец в паяльных делах) так, слегка ))
<propellerdnk> правил с правми рут
<chapt> artus: а ты много современных системников с сом портом знаешь?
<propellerdnk> та параллельный порт кругом по идее есть
<artus> chapt, usb to com ^_^
<artus> или наоборот, как там по правилам то )
<artus> propellerdnk, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mustek_1200CP
<chapt> artus: нуда, всего ничего, всеголишь 400 рублей +
<artus> chapt, а вот тут тоже можно отправить собирать самому )) дабы мысли дурные в голову не лезли ))
<chapt> но идею я понял )
<artus> propellerdnk, http://ubuntubernd.blogspot.com/2009/09/mustek-1200-cp-unter-ubuntu.html вот еще есть почитать )
<artus> хотя там сплошные копипасты, вобще вывод, выбрось каку ))
<propellerdnk> artus:  -  благодарю за помощь!  читаю - может голова разорвет и не буду Вам голову морочить
<artus> :D
<artus> propellerdnk, там по ходу нюанс есть , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457110
<artus> может в этом затык
<artus> propellerdnk, и у тебя по ссылке на http://bernaard.iceleaf.net закоменченый #mustek_pp и раскоменченый usb, тебе соответственно надо раскоментить паралельный и закоментить usb
<propellerdnk> по ходу вроде предлагают хсане  установить. я в деревне живу у меня тырнет "не фонтан" увы (
<artus> вобщем читать вдумчиво надо чего пишут )
<artus> propellerdnk, Необходимо получить 2.637 kБ архивов Следующие НОВЫЕ пакеты будут установлены:libgimp2.0{a} xsane xsane-common{a}
<propellerdnk> знать-бы где енту "думалку" найтить ((
<artus> так что интернет в деревне не засчитан )) даже диалапу под силу )
<propellerdnk> я не жалуюсь -  я просто говрю что Вы думаете быстрее чем я успеваю Ваши мысли прочитать и воплотить
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> убунта без проблем нашла семёрку но забыла про генту)
<amigo> всё правильно сделала :)
<Lex_S> жаль в инсталлере нетуу опции не устанавливать grub
<SergeyIT> гентушник жалуется, ужас!
<Lex_S> =)
<chapt> Lex_S: почему нету? есть, тебя же спрашивали куда записывать загрузчик
<Lex_S> ну
<gPaKoH4uK> Lex_S: в убунте не помню, а в дебиане точно есть такой пункт.
<Lex_S> я там не нашёл опции НЕ устанавливать граб
<Lex_S> по своей глупости я записал desktop образ, вот и всё)
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: и там есть
<Lex_S> странно
<skai-falkorr> на какой раздел устанавливать загрузчик
<Lex_S> у меня там было тока перечисление разделов
<skai-falkorr> просто будь внимательней.отдельного жкрана на эту опцию не вывели
<baronos> в альтернейт есть в конце установки ставить граб или отказаться.
<Lex_S> я знаю)
<Lex_S> ну ничё, гента не обидится
<skai-falkorr> цеж гента.онаж не нужна:)
<propellerdnk> блин включилась блокировка клавиатуры(((  как разблокировать?
<bosyi> а как ты пишешь если клавиатура заблокированна?
<propellerdnk> тут могу -  в терминале не могу (
<skai-falkorr> ПОТСОНЫ КЛАВА ЗАБЛОЧИНА ПЕШУ С ХАЛАДИЛНЕКА
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: примерно так:)
<propellerdnk> на самой клавиатуре крайний правый светодиод загорелся
<SergeyIT> у меня там русский язык
<propellerdnk> я в консоли писать не могу
<artus> propellerdnk, это того, маячок фсб , уже едут )
<propellerdnk> я с Украины -  у нас такой коросты нема
<propellerdnk> так шо мона не пугать ))))
<chapt> а они по интерполовскому запросу )
<artus> хе, утиль
<propellerdnk> та пока напеишут...  та пока ответ получаттт.....
<artus> chapt, да не, у нас сбу как то вообще ватные )
<propellerdnk> а как узнают шо с нищетой дело иметь -  пальцем не пошевелют
<propellerdnk> как в консоль писать-то ?
<propellerdnk> немцы по ходу пишуть шо наа активировать ЛПТ порт
<Mikail> переодически пропадает строка на окнах с кнопками "закрыть"- х, восстановить, свернуть. обычно после перезагрузки компа появлялось, но не в этот раз
<amigo> скриншот покажи
<baronos> metacity --replace
<propellerdnk> не могу в консоль писать (
<Mikail> http://imagepost.ru/images/l/mq/lmqxyshfhsuxaotirczzeoonjmnqwk.png
<yurau> как узнать почему у меня порт mysql 3306 открыт (nmap говорит) хотя на сервере ufw включен, а в конфигах ничего нету.
<Mikail> на хромиуме кнопки на месте
<propellerdnk> почему после того как введу   sudo sane-find-scanner -p    не могу пароль ввести?
<bosyi> propellerdnk, откуда с украины?
<propellerdnk> та да
<bosyi> откуда?
<bosyi> область
<propellerdnk> Днепропетровская обл
<zgr> propellerdnk: то есть не можешь? Не видишь что печатаешь?
<propellerdnk> курсор на месте стоит
<propellerdnk> если не ввожу команду то просто так могу писать
<bosyi> а если закрыть, открыть его?
<propellerdnk> не помогает
<skai-falkorr> !faq > sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<propellerdnk> я даже рестарт компа делал
<zgr>  это стандартное поведение в linux ты не увидишь */. просто набери и нажми enter
<Mikail> 	
<Mikail> baronos
<Mikail> metacity --replace
<Mikail> это где надо ввести, в терминале?
<propellerdnk> zgr:  точно так ! искренне благодарю!
<baronos> угу, это тогда когда исчезнет)
<zgr> да и лучше с "&" на конце или в VTE
<zgr> propellerdnk: не за что
<propellerdnk> ёпт нифиганеполучаетсяоднако (((
<SergeyIT> propellerdnk, щас получится
<propellerdnk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man5/sane-mustek_pp.5.html
<Mikail> baronos: сделал я метасити реплайс, кнопки появились, но когда закрыл терминал снова пропали
<Mikail> а с доклета иконка терминала вообще не ушла
<Mikail> ФЦТ
<Mikail> AWN
<zgr> Mikail: запусти в screen или tmux
<propellerdnk> тут умные люди для умных людей написали а для чайника китайская грамота
<Mikail> можно подробнее, я не очень разбираюсь, недавно пересел с инды
<Mikail> ?
<zgr> Mikail: нажми Ctrl+Alt+F1, залогинься там и набери "metacity --display=:0 --replace" чтобы вернутся обратно нажми Ctrl+Alt+F7
<zgr> Mikail: лучше "metacity --display=:0 --replace &"
<skai-falkorr> zgr: а ты хотяб уточнил какой у него релиз?
<zgr> skai-falkorr: судя по тому, что гном2 это сработает
<skai-falkorr> а у него гном2?просто не слежу
<Mikail> 10.04
<Mikail> зашел в темы, изменил в настройках отключил визуальные эффекты, кнопки есть, но эфектов нет.
<Mikail> набирать это metacity --display=:0 --replace & ?
<zgr> Mikail: если кнопки есть то уже не нужно
<Mikail> но если включить эффекты, они пропадают
<Mikail> до сегдняшнего дня все эффекты работали в норме, такого н ебыло
<zgr> эффекты включают compiz, а это не самая стабильная штука
<zgr> а что ты сегодня сделал? обновил что-то? установил?
 * simmi ÄÏÓÔÁÌÉ ÕÖÅ ÓÏ Ó×ÏÉÍÉ ÜÆÆÅËÔÁÍÉ. ÎÁ ÔÁËÉÅ ×ÏÐÒÏÓÙ ÎÅ ÏÔ×ÅÞÁÀ...
<ubuntuhelp> simmi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Mikail> хромиум обновил, емеральд удалил - через центр приложений (скроее в этом причина)
<bosyi> диод это по сути провод?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, ты о чем?
<artus> bosyi, это по сути диод, двоешник )
<simmi> !wiki
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org & !ubuntu-wiki
<SergeyIT> или, точнее, контакт
<propellerdnk> bosyi: диод это по сути провод?  с оносторонним движением тока
<bosyi> я просто хочу полностью понять какие запчасти нужно купить что-бы работало по этой схеме http://www.linuxfocus.org/common/images/article315/schaltplan.png , только с одним датчиком. может мне кто-то в ЛС подскажет?
<propellerdnk>  если кто не занять помогите пожалуйста домучить этот чертов сканер
<bosyi> а видит ли система тот лтп порт вприципе? ты ж говорил что  советовали включить лтп?
<propellerdnk> я давал команду включить порт
<propellerdnk> я так понимаю что он включен
<bosyi> система должна увидеть что к потру что-то подключено? куда он подключается? /dev/???
<propellerdnk> sudo modprobe -v parport_pc  -  это команда на включение?
<bosyi> я не шарю)
<propellerdnk> как посмотреть что в системе порт активный?
<simmi> контроллер порта на pci стоит? тогда sudo lspci
<propellerdnk> контроллер порта на pci стоит?   -  как это понимать?
<zgr> propellerdnk: погоди, ты не туда полез кажется
<propellerdnk> я уже не знаю куда лазить - может в гараж по кувалду?
<zgr> ты скачал дрова с сайта мастека где они еще на 2.4 ядро
<zgr> может оно из коробки заработает, с чем в начале была проблема?
<propellerdnk> та скачал  - лежат в папке
<zgr> сканер usb?
<propellerdnk> я не знаю как из коробки запустить
<propellerdnk> сканер ЛПТ порт
<propellerdnk> LPT
<zgr> propellerdnk: а какой программой пытался сканировать?
<propellerdnk> той что сане установила
<propellerdnk> прога запускется и говороит шо сканера нема
<zgr> XSane?
<propellerdnk> та да
<simmi> модель системной платы / контроллера порта (если он внешний)...
<propellerdnk> 865 мамочка
<propellerdnk> порт интегрированный
<propellerdnk> каньон изготовитель
<propellerdnk>  "купилок" не хватает на что-нить полушше (
<zgr> propellerdnk: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-MUSTEK твоего сканера с LPT нет в списке
<propellerdnk> есть
<propellerdnk> я нашел
<propellerdnk> 1200СЗ
<propellerdnk> 1200СР
<propellerdnk> сканэкспресс
<propellerdnk> а почему не получается шоб заработало с тем драйвером что производитель предлагает?
<simmi> sudo dmidecode |grep Product
<propellerdnk>  I865P/PE
<zgr> propellerdnk: "sudo sane-find-scanner -p" что вывел:
<propellerdnk> Your Mustek parallel port scanner was detected.  It may or
<propellerdnk>   # may not be supported by SANE.  Please read the sane-mustek_pp
<propellerdnk>   # man-page for setup instructions.
<propellerdnk> Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports
<propellerdnk>   # can't be detected by this program.
<artus> @kick propellerdnk не флуди
<artus> у него там еще видать на 2 страницы
<artus> !paste | propellerdnk
<ubuntuhelp> propellerdnk: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<artus> propellerdnk, вот туда кидать выхлопы и конфиги
<propellerdnk> gjy
<propellerdnk> ой
<propellerdnk> понял
<zgr> propellerdnk: ты мне в личку писать можешь?
<propellerdnk> уже написал
<bosyi> рыдаю.
<bosyi> ex.ua накрыло МВС
<artus> Oo
<artus> точно
<bosyi> http://ua.korrespondent.net/business/web/1313794-najbilshij-v-ukrayini-fajloobminnik-buv-zakritij-mvs
<artus> bosyi, fs.ua есть )
<artus> bosyi, а я только радоватцо начал, на екс у прова 10ть гигабит шло  (((
<bosyi> fs.ua посмотрю, не видел. ex.ua был доступен только из украины?
<artus> ну еще какими то частями в мир глядел вроде
<artus> эх гады ))
<bosyi> artus, у fs.ua скорость не та конечно
<artus> bosyi, ну не знаю ) у меня сотка )
<artus> да и качество видео онлайн повыше
<bosyi> 300 кб/c качает. это от какого-то провайдера ресурс?
<artus> бест
<bosyi> киев?
<artus> ирпень
<artus> 8м км от киева )
<bosyi> знаю. я из киева. правда там ни разу небыл
<artus> bosyi, ну они в киеве тож есть
<propellerdnk> ой
<artus> propellerdnk, заработало ? )
<propellerdnk> неа (((
<propellerdnk> вот думаю мож в гараж за кувалдой сходить
<artus> ))
<artus> propellerdnk, да выбрось ты каку и не страдай фигней )
<bosyi> из тех строк что ты скинул сюда перед тем как тебя кикнули исходило то, что оно работать не будет.
<propellerdnk> artus:  -  супруга за горло держит ей фотки в одноклассники наа выложить (
<artus> propellerdnk, ну я вот даже не знаю чего и посоветовать то ) но мутный у тебя сканер
<useall> уважаемые,посоветуйте словарь: eng<->rus ,чего-нибудь прстое и удобное.графическая оболочка у меня гном.
<simmi> slovari.yandex.ru
<useall> и да,может кто на вскидочку скажет расширение для лиса,чобы выделенное переводил.не по теме немного,но все же...
<useall> simmi:веб  вариант мне не нужен.
<nexxxt> ку
<simmi> stardict
<artus> useall, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/137215/
<artus> как вариант )
<artus> выделил, пофиг в чем , жамкнул, получил перевод )
<tagezi> ему же вэб не нужен )
<tagezi> useall: купи себе lingvo )
<artus> tagezi, смысл для браузера не веб ))
<tagezi> artus: не ко мне вопрос ))
<artus> tagezi, ну и про невеб нифлова небыло )
<artus> *c
<tagezi> artus: 20:21:55       useall | simmi:веб  вариант мне не нужен. )
<useall> ну у вас чего не спроси-сразу флуд на 500 кб в логах.
<useall> да,мне нужна бесплатная прога в никсах-переводчик.
<artus> useall, общественное место )) право самовыражения )
<useall> artus:ничего не имею возразить на твое замечание.
<useall> но просто спросил вроде предельно-понятно.
<artus> ну гипотетически выделеное можно переводить тем же стардиком, только юзать собственно не гугл а направлять на словарь
<tagezi> ну поставь себе словари от лингвы.. скачать их можно на сайте повербук
<artus> useall, ну так ты уточняй сразу в 1м предложении ) а не правки по ходу )
<useall> artus:оке босс ;)
<useall> tagezi:а лингво ж платные?
<useall> я бомж.
<artus> useall, просто у тя 2 разных вектора движения получились :D
<artus> useall, http://ubuntu.onego.ru/manual/stardict-slovar-lyuboj/ держи
<tagezi> useall: зайди и посмотри.. )
<useall> artus:  разных вектора движения <- ну ты прям раскусил меня..это ж мое КРЕДО по жизни ))
<artus> ну дык )
<useall> tagezi:хорошо,спасибо за линки всем.
<baronos> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NQf6P0Eu-Uo/
<artus> это чего там такое ?
<baronos> там про юнити)
<Lex_S> а что за ярлыки то?
<baronos> вообщем если они впилят просмотр раб столов в даш по типу как в г3 то я может подумаю над юнити :D
<baronos> Lex_S: когда даш открываешь тебя встречают 8 ярлыков больших, типа в будущем релизе этого не будет))
<Lex_S> даш это типа боковая панель с разкрывающимся меню?
<Lex_S> с*
<bosyi> хорошо. но подключать ппа все равно не буду
<bosyi> Lex_S, нет. боковая панель Лаунчером зовут
<Lex_S> та я хз
<Lex_S> всю жизнь на кедах сидел) тока сёдня увидел этот юнити легендарный в 12.04
<Lex_S> хотя там 4й
<Lex_S> скай чтото про пятый писал
<artus> мвааахаха, скормил хромовому адблоку листы огнелисового, как же хорошо то стало ^_^
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824071/
<tagezi> почему они не обновляются?
<baronos> dist-upgrade
<skai-falkorr> artus: во.кстать скинь мне лист.
<artus> http://adblock.oasis.org.ua/banlist.txt http://nsis.narod.ru/clean_internet/aag.txt http://nsis.narod.ru/clean_internet/aas.txt
<tagezi> baronos: спасибо
<tagezi> artus: что это? )
<artus> tagezi, списки для резалки банеров
<artus> вобщем теперь прыгающий перед глазами флеш отсутсвуеть )
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну у мну флешблокъ
<tagezi> artus: и куда их впихать хромиуму? )
<artus> skai-falkorr, мм, а на хроме у меня не стоит флешблок, не понравился мне он ) мне достаточно адблоком резать
<artus> tagezi, http://itmages.ru/image/view/410079/118e05de
<tagezi> ага, спасибо )
<tagezi> что то он не ставиться (((
<tagezi> artus: у тебя хром или хромиум?
<artus> хром
<artus> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb
<tagezi> не, не пашет.. наверное из-за того что хромиум у меня.. хотя тоже странно, раньше не бывло проблем
<skai-falkorr> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<artus> во, до кучи и резалку рекламы в тытубе поставил
<skai-falkorr> artus: ставь вот этот.в нем фильтры новее, чем в бете
<skai-falkorr> тот, что я кинул - решет комершиал в ютюбе
<artus> skai-falkorr, там по дефолту вообще ниодного фильтра )
<artus> да и не пофиг чем резать если листы обновляютцо онлайн )
<skai-falkorr> ну так выбери себе
<tagezi> офигенная вестсчь )
<tagezi> artus: спасибо
<artus> tagezi, да незачто  ) я сам просто вспомнил что тото не режет нифига хромовая резалка, а по дефолту фирефоксовские листы не показываеть для него , ну я и посмотрел чего у меня в фф то напихано )
<skai-falkorr> а вот в том листе режет
<skai-falkorr> всмысле в том блоке
<artus> я на плейграунде обычно тестю ))
<artus> вот если там тишина и порядок , то в 90% больше нигде ничего и не вылезет )
<User979[web]> как поставить autocad 2012 или подскажите альтернативную программу со схожим интерфейсом
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<artus> User979[web], чего забыла программа га почти 4к $ в линухе ?
<artus> *за
<artus> вернее кому в голову прийдет извращатся отдав такую сумму
<gPaKoH4uK> сбег
<gPaKoH4uK> софт по интерфейсу выбирать... интересные люди пошли
<artus> скетчапа с головой :D
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну дык других слов не знають ) как в школе\универе сказали все дружно в автокадах ваяем болтик по методичке, так на этом фантазия закончилась  )
<artus> хотя гдето даже под руку попадался пример как студент чесно попросил у акада лицензию , и ему ее дали на 3 года )
<gPaKoH4uK> меня вообще печалит обучение в наших инстах, что-то с ними не так стало
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, та да
<gPaKoH4uK> такое ощущение, что они отстали во времени
<artus> в развитии скорее уж, ибо чего то новое для себя открывать банально лень
<gPaKoH4uK> может и не лень было бы, если бы преподавательский состав обновлялся бы свежей, молодой, кровью
<LllL> Посоветуйте где можно арендовать сервер или VPN, для 1го сайта с посещаемостью свыше 100 000 человек =)
<gPaKoH4uK> LllL: у меня ;)
<artus> так сервер всеж или впн ))
<gPaKoH4uK> ыть :D
<User947[web]> уу
<LllL> artus, что конкретно не знаю, определиться не могу)
<gPaKoH4uK> видимо vps имелось ввиду
<LllL> gPaKoH4uK, так не интересно)
<gPaKoH4uK> LllL: почему?
<LllL> Да впс)
<artus> LllL, дайте попить, ато так кушать хочется, что и переночевать негде )
<LllL> gPaKoH4uK, не хочу вдаваться в подробности)
 * gPaKoH4uK нифига не понимает
<LllL> =)
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, это шафровки) алексу, от юстаса )
<gPaKoH4uK> а так еще интересно, посещаемость в какой промежуток времени-то? :)
<artus> *и
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: через а стильней
<LllL> День - вечер, больше всего вечером примерно в 19.00 по Москве
<Lex_S> ыы
<Lex_S> нормально так обновился
<Lex_S> от юнити осталась только обоина
<gPaKoH4uK> та ну ет даже не нагрузка
<artus> Lex_S, юнити она такая )
<Lex_S> говорит компиз внезапно закрылся и всё
<LllL> Ну вот думаю... где и что лучше взять, сервер арендовать или впн, с максимальный допустимой мощностью и наименее по месту
<Lex_S> и как его терь чинить? в ппа чтото искать?
<artus> Lex_S, ская пинай) он тут предводитель секты юнитиводов )
<gPaKoH4uK> LllL: vps дешевле, если она правильная
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> ставил убунту чисто юнити новый посмотреть
<LllL> gPaKoH4uK, где лучше купить?
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: тут?)
<gPaKoH4uK> LllL: у меня, любимого
<LllL> gPaKoH4uK =))) Не хочу так)
<gPaKoH4uK> а так зависит от того откуда к нему лезут
 * gPaKoH4uK не понимает чем не угодил его сервер, тем более что и лицуха минсвязи есть
<LllL> gPaKoH4uK, там оппозиционные настрои, все дела.. прибегут еще к тебе с дубинками, отберут сервер и т.п...
<gPaKoH4uK> ну и там всяких яндексов
<gPaKoH4uK> LllL: там это где?)
<LllL> Там это на сайте =)
<openvoid> LllL, http://www.bestvpnservice.com/blog/best-static-ip-vpn-services-top-5-dedicated-ip-vpn
<tagezi> Lex_S: тебе чего читать то?
<LllL> openvoid, спасибо)
<gPaKoH4uK> та пускай бегут, кто их пустит-то?)
<Lex_S> tagezi: м?
<artus> openvoid, под загадочным словом впн вдс имелось в виду скорее всего
<tagezi> Lex_S: ы, прости, очитался ))
<gPaKoH4uK> LllL: а к кому оппозиция?
<tagezi> Lex_S: чинить не знаю.. смотря чего сломал )
<Lex_S> да просто aptitude upgrade сделал)
<Lex_S> перезагрузился и всё)
<Lex_S> просто висит обоина и ни на что не реагирует
<Lex_S> компиз видать совсем отвалился
<UNIm95> всем привет
<tagezi> странно, у меня такого не было ещё
<UNIm95> вопрос
<openvoid> artus, имелось ввиду спрятаться от дубинок
<UNIm95> как через консоль bash управлять mysql?
<tagezi> о_О
<artus> openvoid, кого прятать, сервер за впном ? 100к пользователей ? ))
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: mysql -u пользователь -p ну и дальше по обстоятельствам
<UNIm95> tagezi ты про мой вопрос?
<tagezi> тебе сюда http://mysql.ru/
<UNIm95> gPaKoH4uK а дальше простые команды мускула?
<artus> /etc/init.d/mysql stop\start :D
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: да
<artus> чем не управление )
<skai-falkorr> д
<UNIm95> artus не немного не то:D
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: че?
<Lex_S> у тя не ломался компиз после обновления?
<UNIm95> Просто phpmyadmin нет
<skai-falkorr> не
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: можно и sql запрос перенаправить в мускул
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: сбрось настройки юнити
<artus> UNIm95, ну так наверно вопрос звучать должен как то сродни "как попасть в консоль mysql" ) управлять то можно по разному 0
<artus> *)
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> точно
<tagezi> UNIm95: поставь )) без него тяжелее намного )
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: тупо грохнуть конфиг в ~/ ?
<skai-falkorr> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<skai-falkorr> unity --reset
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> ща ребутнусь попробую
<artus> skai-falkorr, как все просто и понятно) прям интуитивно же )
<UNIm95> tagezi знаю но сервак не мой.
<UNIm95> artus вот это верный вопрос. :D
<UNIm95> gPaKoH4uK: не мне нужена была консоль мускула
<UNIm95> нужна*
<openvoid> UNIm95, mysql Пишешь, а дальше use database; и тд
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну вообще достаточно unity --reset
<gPaKoH4uK> UNIm95: ну так  ужо и ответил, ну и расширил на всяк, вдруг че в крон решите запхать
<skai-falkorr> artus: думаю это понятно.перезапустить.но мало ли что он там откуда обновил
<UNIm95> gPaKoH4uK черт. ты мои мысли почти читаешь =)
<gPaKoH4uK> почти не считается
<skai-falkorr> хотите я вас напугаю?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt7j2VzpRxM самое стращное видео в мире
<UA1000> когда потепленее в спб придёт ???
<UA1000> колотун )))
<UA1000> у системника тепловыделение ваще никакое ))
<UA1000> может проц загрузить , чтоб на печку стало похоже ?
<gPaKoH4uK> UA1000: поставь плазму :D
<UA1000> ага, щас в магаз схожу на плазмой имхо )
<UA1000> *за
<gPaKoH4uK> не хошь за плазмой, дуй за обогреателем ;)
<UA1000> 40 % ? hi-hi
<openvoid> добавь к -20 за окном 40 государственных - будет чистых + 20
<Lex_S> чёто не прокатило
<Sergey_IT> UA1000, это разве колотун? Вот в 1982 было, это да....
<User471[web]> Доброй ночи всем
<User471[web]> немогу установить деб пакеты
<User129[web]> hi
<Lex_S> гг
<Sergey_IT> User471[web], что говорит?
<Lex_S> dist-upgrade сделал, оно юнити до 5.0 обновило
<Lex_S> вроде пока не упало
<Sergey_IT> а почему оно упасть должно?
<User471[web]> sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb [sudo] password:  dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb (--install):  нет доступа к архиву: Нет такого файла или каталога При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb
<User471[web]> вот что говорит
<Lex_S> Sergey_IT: ну у меня после aptirude upgrade отвалился compiz и кроме обоины ничего не было
<User471[web]> извените, на пасте неполучается зайти
<Sergey_IT> Lex_S, не пользуйся аптитюдом )
<Lex_S> странно
<User471[web]> Сергей.
<Lex_S> раньше тока его и советовали
<User471[web]> не удалось обработать параметр usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb (--install):  нет доступа к архиву: Нет такого файла или каталога При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb
<Sergey_IT> User471[web]:  usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb где у тебя?
<User471[web]> стоит еще хрюша, на С диске
<Sergey_IT> Lex_S, и сейчас советуют, но его выпилили
<User471[web]> на С диске и файл
<User471[web]> пут ьуказать нужно?
<Sergey_IT> User471[web], надо
<Lex_S> ну да, я заметил)
<Lex_S> и поставил
<User471[web]> Подскажи как?
<Sergey_IT> Lex_S, говорят его апгрейдили, но апт больше апгрейдяд
<User471[web]> ?
<User471[web]> подскажите кто нибудь как указать путь к файлу
<User471[web]> в терминале при установке
<User471[web]> никто незнает?
<gPaKoH4uK> User471[web]: руками, как его еще указать?!
<Lex_Sh> во
<Demar> господа подскажите репу Firefox для обновления до 10 версии, что-то ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable не хавает
<rekcuFniarB> Demar: у этой же mozilla team есть security ppa, там десятка
<rekcuFniarB> Demar: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<Demar> ага посмотрю ща
<artus> таки да, 10й фф приехал из секурити мозилы
<artus> Получить:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main firefox i386 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1
<bosyi> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Sergey_IT> Demar, ставь 12.04 - там фф10 )
<Sociopat> Привет всем, кто может помочь с интернетом на убунте?
<Sociopat> Интернет Билайн кабельное как подключить?
<shenmue> хм... ну позвонить провайдеру и подпросить поддключить дом\квартиру к билайну
<artus> Sociopat, на форуме билайна мануал по подключению , тяжело прочесть ?
<artus> там тупо скрипт автонастройки даже лежит
<shenmue> ааа... хы канал перепутал =)
<Demar> Всем спасибо спокойной ночи
<shenmue> artus у меня не пашет кстати=) даже на опеннете трижды патченный xl2tp тож не робит
<artus> shenmue, он у них вообще непонятно как работает )
<artus> судя по отзывам )
<artus> а судя по матам инка его вообще бесполезно пользовать)
<Sergey_IT> то-то инка не слышно )
<shenmue> ну щас через vpnpptp сижу
<shenmue> у них тоже патченный xl2tp
<Mikail> при включении визуал.эффектов пропадают на окнах кнопки закрыть-свернуть (вся эта панель)
<Mikail> причем с утра было все в норме они пропали неожиданно, днем пытались помочь, до конца не получилось
<Mikail> убунту 10.04, при включении эффектов вначале идет поиск доступных драйверов, дальше пропадают кнопки
<Mikail> и предлагается вернуть прежние настройки или оставить так
<Sergey_IT> компиз похоже барахлит
<Mikail> а как решить?
<Mikail> может это после обновления очередного, оно у меня автоматом идет
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr:  а как тут переключаться на окна которые не отображаются на боковой панели и на меню по alt-tab?
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr:  а как тут переключаться на окна которые не отображаются на боковой панели и на меню по alt-tab?
<User873[web]> как удалить ubuntu 11.10?
<Lex_S> интересный вопрос
<rekcuFniarB> User873[web]: ты будешь первым кто это сделает :D
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], поставить что-нибудь другое
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: эт какими?
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<Lex_S> kvirc licq например
<skai-falkorr> они лучаем в трей не прячуться?
<Lex_S> и в него тоже
<skai-falkorr> в обычный, индикатора нет
<skai-falkorr> вайтлистни их и будут в тре отображаться
<Lex_S> знал бы я ещё где это делается
<User873[web]> что ни кто таким вопросом не задавался?
<Lex_S> каким?
<User873[web]> как удалить ubuntu?
<iBolit> ???
<Lex_S> про удаление? форматнуть и поставить другую ОС поверх
<Lex_S> странный вопрос
<iBolit> это уж точно...
<User873[web]> сразу говорю диск форматировать нельзя
<Lex_S> или ты хотел команды вроде apt-get remove ubuntu?
<Lex_S> ))
<Lex_S> почему нельзя?
<iBolit> ну и в чем проблема? удали разделы с убунтой и делов то
<User873[web]> а как же grub
<iBolit> или тебе именнос этих разделов что то сохранить нужно
<Lex_S> загрузчик другого дистра\системы потом вернуть не проблема
<iBolit> а что граб?
<slackerr> у меня 11.10 и мне нужно кодировать видео с ffmpeg mpeg2video. Пишет, что такого кодека нет.. всякие экстра добавил, medibuntu тоже, но не помогает. не подскажите как исправить?
<Lex_S> в гугле полно ответов  типа "как восстановить\переустановить grub"
<Lex_S> ибо скорее всего его конфиги у тебя с /boot на разделе с убунтой
<Lex_S> в*
<slackerr> кучу инфы перерыл, и везде почти пишут, что медибунту все проблемы решает..
<iBolit> есл ты винду собрался ставить так там есть специальная утилитка для восстановления mbr
<Lex_S> если он собрался ставить винду - она сама граб сотрёт)
<iBolit> ну вообще да
<User873[web]> 1 мне не получить root-права 2 винда стоит и в ней как раз нужные док-и
<iBolit> ну так все равно не виду проблемы
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], где не получить рут права?
<iBolit> о вот кстати про рута
<User873[web]> в убунту или я чего-то не понимаю
<Lex_S> sudo
<shenmue> на права учится надо =)
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], закрой глаза и скажи - убунта стерта, и теперь восстанавливай мбр виндов
<Lex_S> короче не пойму я где этот вайтлист в юнити
<Sergey_IT> dconf-editor
<User873[web]> я уже по разному пробовал не помогает)
<Lex_S> что тебе не помогает?
<Lex_S> что ты пробовал?
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], что пробовал?
<User873[web]> глаза закрывать, стирать убунту
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], http://ubuntologia.ru/grub-mbr-windows#mbr
<User873[web]> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], после восстановления мбр - виндоуз убунту на увидит уже
<User873[web]> я по курю их может что получиться
<User873[web]> простите опять я, с первых строк уже проблема у меня нетбук и диска( флешки ) с виндой нет есть из данной проблемы выход
<Lex_S> да, скачать любой нормальный лайв и записать на диск\флешку
<Lex_S> впрочем можно потом установить grub с любого установочного диска и прописать в нём винду
<Lex_S> вариантов масса
<Lex_S> пожалуй, на сегодня секса хватит
<Lex_S> завтра третьегном попробую
<shenmue> перешел на извращения. ага
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], иди на канал #windows
<User873[web]> вообще простите за без грамматность но я в папке Windows нашел загрузчик с него можно восстоновить
<Lex_S> ыыы
<Lex_S> ты нашёл всё что угодно, но точно не загрузчик
<User873[web]> при запуске окно стандартное и с боку написано время установки от 30-60 минут
<Lex_S> это ты что вообще запустил?)
<shenmue> User873[web] тебе винрдовс поставить надо?
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<Lex_S> мне кажется, тебя в гугле забанили
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], за тебя что ли искать?
<User873[web]> <Lex_S> winnt32.exe
<Lex_S> охлол
<Lex_S> смотри ссылку выше
<Lex_S> если есть оригинальный диск с виндой
<Lex_S> а хотя
<Lex_S> там же не по русски)
<Kuloto> Здравствуйте. Кто-нибудь знает, как отключить перехват ALT+ПКМ в окнах убунты?
<User873[web]> ладно спасибо всем
<bosyi> подскажите нубу в вопросах прокси -> добавил дополнение к firefox  -> autoproxy -> что дальше? сайт 2ip.ru говорит что прокси не используется
<Lex_S> User873[web]: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B8+windows
<User873[web]> <Lex_S> там инфы много а по делу мало, если-б там понятным языком было написано я-б сюда не полез
<Lex_S> ппц
<Lex_S> а по делу там две команды
<Sergey_IT> User873[web], http://forum.oszone.net/thread-64234.html
<User873[web]> спасибо большое
<Kuloto> Никто не знает?)
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, абстрактный вопрос какой то
<Kuloto> Почему?
<Kuloto> Мне нужно, чтобы комбинация работали в приложении, а не вызывала меню окна.
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, так это алт отключать надо
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, а так принципиальна эта комбинация?
<Kuloto> Sergey_IT: Ну сильно желательна)
<Kuloto> Щас попробую в GConf помудрить
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, лучше не связываться с этим
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, альт + ЛКМ перемещение окна, и ее отключать будешь?
<Kuloto> Ээ, да нет наверное. А почему лучше не связываться?)
<Kuloto> Sergey_IT: И сильно вредно поменять /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier?
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, стандартные комбинации сильно вредно менять
<Kuloto> :)
<Sergey_IT> Kuloto, одно из условий правильного дизайна приложений
<Kuloto> Настройка комбинаций юзером)
<User031[web]> hi all
<User031[web]> help me
<User031[web]> ау народ помогите как сделать эффекты окон в убунту?
<bosyi> User031[web], sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-01
<User885[web]> ghghg
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<User174[web]> hi to all
<User174[web]> http://xmages.net/i/3340860 как это исправить?
<scogra> User174[web]<-: на лине троянов находит? это чтоли проблема?
<User174[web]> каких еще троянов :(
<ilshat> как сбросить настройки сетевого интерфейса?
<ilshat> все, понял
<jlewka> всем привепт
<jlewka> подскажите как запретить перехватывать фокус у активного окна?
<User742[web]> здравствуйте, подскажите как выйти из клиент серверного режима в ubuntu?
<User742[web]> может быть какая то комбинация клавиш есть?
<jlewka> что за клиент серверного режима?
<User821[web]> есть кто?
<User821[web]> уважаемые линуксоеды, нужна помощь!
<jlewka> что это такое?
<User821[web]> где?
<User742[web]> здравствуйте, подскажите как выйти из клиент серверного режима в ubuntu?
<scogra> альт+ф7
<User742[web]> cgfcb,j
<User742[web]> спасибо
<jlewka> scogra, что такое клиент серверного режима?)
<User742[web]> хотя щас попробовал - альт+ф7 не работает
<Lex_S> ctrl + alt +f1
<scogra> User742[web]<-:ты в терминале чтоли?
<jlewka> подскажите как запретить перехватывать фокус у активного окна?
<User742[web]>  терминале в терминале
<scogra> ctrl + alt +d по идее, должен свернуть
<scogra> через реммину заходил?
<Anton2d> jlewka, была вроде функция - установить фокус окна над которым мышь.
<Anton2d> Не пробовал ?
<User742[web]> не просто - приложения -> интернет -> клиент терминального сервера
<User742[web]> ctrl + alt +f1 - так попал в консоль
<jlewka> Anton2d, нет, нужно немного другое,  мышкой не часто пользуюсь...
<Anton2d> а кто у кого отбирает фокус ?
<jlewka> Anton2d, надо что бы другие программы не перекрывали открытое окно
<jlewka> Anton2d, программы которые открываются, некоторые уведомления
<Lex_S> User742[web]: а тебе то что нужно было?
<User742[web]> клиент сам по себе работает, тоесть на сервер захожу. А как вот свернуть терминальный режим и вернуться обратно в убунту?
<Lex_S> ctrl + alt + f7
<Lex_S> или alt + f7
<User742[web]> ща попробую
<jlewka> ctr alt d
<User742[web]> вот ctrl + alt +(f1 или f2)  выдает черный экран и командную строку, а как на рабочий стол вернуться не представляю
<jlewka> ctr alt d
<User742[web]> тоже не подходит
<jlewka> alt tab
<User742[web]> тоже нет
<jlewka> поставь тогда remmina
<User742[web]> мда ну ладно
<User742[web]> спасибо
<jlewka> z ghjcnj yt gjybvf. d xtv e nt,z ghj,ktvf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User742[web]: в режиме терминального клиента, если мышой по центру сверху провести панелька не появляется?
<ilshat> как посмотреть пропускную способность интерфейса?
<tagezi> всем привет
<User101[web]>  Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: gtkdialog
<User101[web]> что это значит
<gxoptg> в репозиториях нет этого пакета
<User101[web]> я скачат этот gtkdialog, но что с ним делать дальше
<User101[web]> да нет, я искал
<User101[web]> как его установить, это просто заархивированый набор файлов
<gxoptg> распакуй
<gxoptg> потом скажи, что там:)
<Lex_S> User101[web]: что ты пытаешься сделать вооюще?
<Lex_S> б*
<User101[web]> пытаюсь установить прогу uMac, при установке ее пакта вот такая беда
<User101[web]> я его разархивировал, там куча файлов
<skai-falkorr> User101[web]: и ни одного экзешника?
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: от ужас то, да?
<User101[web]> нет
<Lex_S> Оо
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: кстате, к тебе вопрос
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: тяжело ему будет то.без  экзешников устанавливать
<Lex_S> в юнити можно на каждый десктоп назначить свою обоину?
<gxoptg> Lex_S: да
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: в компизе - нет.
<skai-falkorr> ток если ктото хитрый плагин не написал
<Lex_S> мм
<Lex_S> пичаль
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: оно тебе зачем?
<Lex_S> а то 4 одинаковых стола как то не интересно
<skai-falkorr> картинку на рабочем столе вообще не должно быть видно
<gxoptg> Lex_S: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=81428.0 вот вроде
<gxoptg> skai-falkorr: почему?
<gxoptg> Lex_S: или вот http://linuxoso.org/2009/12/gnome.html
<skai-falkorr> gxoptg: без наутилуса будет вижуал гличи с пролистыванием рабочих столов и пропадет функционал наутилуса на рабочем столе
<Klen> hello world
<gxoptg> ну да. а по другому никак
<kobzar> всех с утром добрым
<ilshat> у меня уже обед
<gxoptg> Klen, kobzar: здрасьте
<Lex_S> злой замут
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: забей
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: полноэкранные приложения же
<jlewka> подскажите как запретить перехватывать фокус у активного окна? ТО есть, пока я работаю в одном окне, нечего его не перекрывало, не уведомления и не программы
<ilshat> jlewka: правая кнопка - всегда наверху
<gxoptg> jlewka: по заголовку
<ilshat> так в гноме2.
<jlewka> gxoptg, ilshat, нет, не то, не буду же я каждый раз включать и отключать этот режим
<jlewka> мне надо что бы просто нечего не вылазило...
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: в компизе посмотри виндов рулз
<skai-falkorr> в дконфе про беллы тож было
<jlewka> а то иногда печаешь, вылазиет какое нить окошки ты не глядя жмешь там ок...
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, беллы?
<skai-falkorr> беллы, черны - разницы то
<ilshat> Свон, белла свон
<skai-falkorr> копай
<skai-falkorr> ilshat: эт че такое?
<ilshat> вроде персонаж из Сумерок
<jlewka> а без компиза, или что нить полегче..
<gxoptg> да, а подскажите, есть для qtcreator репозиторий кроме стандартного и git? именно с бинарниками? или какая-то возможность обновиться до последней версии?
<jlewka> по  нагрузке на систему
<scogra> ilshat<-: для тестирования скорости установи iperf
<ilshat> scogra: есть родной пакет mii-tool
<Lex_S> тут походу кутим собрать целая проблема
<User085[web]> помогите
<User085[web]> hel
<User085[web]> help
<Lex_S> !ask User085[web]:
<Lex_S> !ask |User085[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User085[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User085[web]> как настроить аудио
<Lex_S> что значит настроить?
<User085[web]> я поставил чистую десктоп
<User085[web]> alsa по интрукции настраивал\
<User085[web]> но звук всеравно не пашет
<User085[web]> и ничего в аудио устроиство не пишет
<Lex_S> вывод lspci -v на пасту
<Lex_S> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<User085[web]>  вывод lspci -v на пасту  ??? что
<Lex_S> в терминале набери lspci -v
<User085[web]> щас мин включю ПК
<User085[web]> а что вывести должно
<Lex_S> то что получится скопируй на http://paste.pro
<User085[web]> <Lex_S> я закинул
<Lex_S> молодец
<Lex_S> а нам показать?
<User085[web]> http://paste.pro/5141747
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> в alsamixer ничего не выключено?
<Lex_S> modprobe snd_hda_intel
<User085[web]> alsamixer  белый екран в приложеннии
<User085[web]> алса конфиг не пашет
<Lex_S> всмысле белый?
<Lex_S> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0201/h_1328086749_5636077_f449c26edb.png
<ilshat> обратный днс запрос возвращает другое имя. в какую сторону мне копать?
<User085[web]> ну тупо ве белое
<User085[web]> все белое ничего нема
<sharikoff> ilshat: в сторону провайдера
<sharikoff> ибо за обратное соответствие отвечает он
<User085[web]> люди дайте сылку на настройку аудио на чистую ubuntu 11.10
<sharikoff> http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/alsamixer
<User085[web]> мне не нада ссылка на алса конфиг
<Lex_S> sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils попробуй сделать
<User085[web]> МНЕ нада мануал по настройке аудио с нуля !!! на убунте 11.10
<User085[web]> <Lex_S> щас убунту перебью
<sharikoff> чо та много крика?
<sharikoff> не?
<User085[web]> дайте сылку на мануал )) только на рабочий
<Lex_S> alsaconf и у меня не работает неа бубунте)
<Lex_S> точнее его почему-то тупо нет
<User085[web]> он врезан походу в новой версии
<User085[web]> вырезан*
<sharikoff> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<User085[web]> помогите в убунту 11 10 не пашет это
<User085[web]> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-backports-modules-alsa-`uname -r` linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic build-essential
<User085[web]> оно важно для алса ?
<Lex_S> как минимум, потому что 11.10 это не  maverick, а oneiric
<User085[web]> а у кого в консоле ctrl+alt+F1 кирилица не отображается
<User085[web]> кубики место русских символов
<User085[web]> как исплавить ?
<User085[web]> *исправить
<Lex_S> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<SergeyIT> User085[web], на форумее смотрел?
<tagezi> неужели форум нашёл? )
<himik> прикольно, товарищи, в 10.04  теперь раскладка отображается как "Англ" а не херова США
<tagezi> блин, у меня скины на юнити поменялись... сами о_О
<propellerdnk> Доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<SergeyIT> tagezi, естественный отбор...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: фиг знает.. поменял руками на дефолтную.. как-то она посимпатичнее )
<tagezi> вроде поменялась
<User085[web]> как остановить хсервер в ubuntu 11.10
<propellerdnk> Уважаемые знатоки! Если у вас есть немного времени и добрых порывов души пожалуйста поддержите тут - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=180796.0
<propellerdnk> и прокомментируйте
<propellerdnk> сканер так и не побежден (
<tagezi> User085[web]: Хсервер, стой! раз-два
<User085[web]> что за *ерню ты мелиш
<propellerdnk> User085[web] -  а может просто питание OFF  ?
<User085[web]> что вы за бред несете
<tagezi> User085[web]: а ты команду man не учил?
<propellerdnk> ой ну не воспринимайте так близко к сердцу )
<tagezi> или info ?
<Lex_S> sudo service gdm stop
<Lex_S> или как там в убунте
<tagezi> Lex_S: большенство манов и хелпов переведуны уже на русский, пусть учиться пользоваться )
<tagezi> жаль инфо не перевели
<Lex_S> в убунте чтоли?)
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> я их редко читаю вообще
<Lex_S> чёто в этом юнити слетают шрифты в квирке
<tagezi> квирк? это что? у меня вроде пока не где не слетали
<Lex_S> это чятег на qt
<Lex_S> привычка с кед ещё
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я вообще не мучаюсь, все по дефолту
<Lex_S> да я конфиг перенёс с гентовского кде
<Lex_S> и там шрифты поломались
<Lex_S> выставил ей ubuntu regular
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, скорее всего у меня просто руки от тазабедренных суставов произрастают... а програмки глючат.. может железо старое, работает не адекватно уже
<Lex_S> а оно на medium после перезапуска сбрасывает
<tagezi> SergeyIT: хотя лазарус и qtcreator вроде заработали нормально
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так главное - чтобы работало (свистелки не нужны)
<Lex_S> по такому принципу можно и в консоли сидеть =)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да я тоже к этому мнению скланясь, главное что бы работало
<tagezi> Lex_S: кстати, чем больше сижу в линухе, тем больше скланяюсь к консоли... просто, быстро, удобно )
<Lex_S> )
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, это от типа деятельности зависит
<tagezi> кстати, linx и никакой флешь рекламы )
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, у меня и сервер (малозагруженный) с гуями
<propellerdnk> Кто не занят помогите пожалуйста с этим -  http://bernaard.iceleaf.net/getting-the-old-mustek-1200-cp-to-work-in-ubuntu-704/
<User085[web]> помогите после перезагрузки ПК пропали устроиства в настройках аудио
<User085[web]> помогите после перезагрузки ПК пропали устроиства в настройках аудио
<User085[web]> пропали устроиства в настройках аудио помогите
<tagezi> что-то у меня с математикой не лады =( 79-5,1=68 о_О покране мере так говорят утилиты определяя занятое дисковое пространство
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: во первых 79гигабайт = 76 гигабит
<skai-falkorr> во вторых 5% места зарезервировано системой под рута на ехт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кажется содержимое корзины тоже не учитывается
<tagezi> du -ch показывает итоговым значением 5,1... он же вроде и рута смотрит тоже
<tagezi> если из корня делать
<skai-falkorr> не папка /root, а зарезервированное системой под нужды рута место
<skai-falkorr> sudo tune2fs -r 0 /dev/sd#
<skai-falkorr> выставит значение на ноль
<skai-falkorr> но ни в коем случае не ставь на корневой раздел
<skai-falkorr> иначе можешь встретить однажды незагружаемую систему
<tagezi> ) хорошо
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: это с каких пор объёмы в битах измеряются?)
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: гибибайт
<skai-falkorr> не там и поставил
<skai-falkorr> очепятался
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> ну тогда ладно
<skai-falkorr> хаха
<skai-falkorr> утритесь
<skai-falkorr> сглаживание углов в гтк приде
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/107658363031614745288/posts/267k79USyni
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а оно так сильно нужно? я, например, даже не замечаю что они зубчиками )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: дык ктото жаловался
<skai-falkorr> недавно причем
<skai-falkorr> говорил мне мол а вот нет тут нифига
<tagezi> ну предложилбы ему взять учебник по си и компилятор в руки и компилить до тез пор пока не получиться сглаживание )
<tagezi> помоему, главное стабильность системы
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: и это хюман биинс?чтобы выглядело приятно - конпеляй себе
<tagezi> я блин баобаб в даше не могу найти )
<tagezi> это посерьёзнее зубчатых углов )
<skai-falkorr> альт ф2
<Lex_S> а в чём проблема то была?
<skai-falkorr> ибо баобаб - название пакета, а не проги
<tagezi> спасибо.. но думаю просто нужно перезагрузить сеанс.. я вообще в даше по картинкам ориентируюсь )
<kobzar> всем еще раз с добрым утром !
<Lex_S> в каком там ppa последнее стабильное ведро 3.2.2?
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: ни в каком
<Lex_S> нету? Оо
<skai-falkorr> есть милое фтп.но ппа, чтобы обновы сами шли и прочее - нима
<Lex_S> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  тут вроде 3.2.2 и 3.3rc
<skai-falkorr> вот.это то самое милое фтп
<kobzar> ыот надумал три монитора поцепить - и понял что мамка не потянет
<kobzar> надо или два писиай-експресс порта или хз !
<skai-falkorr> или мамку с встроенным и внешним видео
<Lex_S> мда
<Lex_S> всё вручную
<tagezi> есть же вроде мониторы которые через юсб работают
<Akito> привет всем у меня вопрост а на убунто работают игры?
<tagezi> да
<Akito> и нет не каких ограничений в этом плане?
<tagezi> только прята рук и лицензия
<Akito> ну руки это всегда надо были ровные
<tagezi> прямота*
<Akito> ну она же распространяется бесплатно? так что ещё для этого нао?
<baronos> хола хола)
<Akito> привет
<Lex_S> утра
<tagezi> Akito: убунта? да.. а игры нет.. и лицензия у них может быть разная.. в плоть дотого, что некоторые компаненты, даже если ты их купил, не имеешь права ставить на другие ос, даже если у тебя руки совсем прямые
<Akito> а есть какие нить значемые проблемы с этой ОС
<baronos> ati видеокарта
<Lex_S> хехе
<Akito> тоесть убунта не потдерживает EXE?
<tagezi> эм
<Lex_S> атишная карточка это глобальная проблема а не убунты
<Lex_S> Akito: exe поддерживается в режиме эмуляции винды
<tagezi> я думаю ему нужно в нелп сайта для начала
<Lex_S> естественно в тяжёлых приложениях(коими являются игры) с потерями производительности
<Akito> так я понимаю с запуском будет гемор?
<Lex_S> !wine | Akito
<ubuntuhelp> Akito: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<tagezi> а какую тебе игру то нужно?
<Lex_S> если BF3 то думаю лучше не заморачиваться)
<skai-falkorr> о боже мой
<skai-falkorr> +Akito | тоесть убунта не потдерживает EXE?
<skai-falkorr> ужас
<kobzar> народ, а в убунте есть аналог rc-update как в генту? или механизм другой ?
<skai-falkorr> заставьте меня развидеть это
<Akito> MW3 ,LOL ,ROT,S4 и так далие
<skai-falkorr> "далие"...
<Lex_S> знакомо название тока первой)
<skai-falkorr> Akito: возвращайся ка ты в уютненькую венду и спускай образование дальше в геймнитаз
<Lex_S> последние игрушки лучше таки в венде пускать
<Lex_S> чтоб не иметь мозг себе и людям)
<tagezi> кстати, а "Битва за Веснот" под виндой есть?
<Lex_S> ы
<Lex_S> там новое чёто выходило недавно
<Lex_S> на opengl4
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: из приличного под вендой тока дьябла, соулбрингер, суммонер и златогорье
<skai-falkorr> во.еще oni
 * tagezi отсталый, уже не помнит винду, и 100 лет не играл в игры
<vitalya213> помогите пожалуйста с блоклистом в transmission
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: эх ты.
<kobzar> златогорье рулет. пониться малой полдбегает в игре и грит "дядя скажи волк", говорю Волк а он мне:
<kobzar> По хлеблу Щёлк .. и убегает..
<Akito_> на щёт научёбу забить то это ещё рано мне нравится учиться
<Akito_> а на щёт игр мне просто интересно поддерживает ли она их без гемора
<Lex_S> а мне чота уже не очень)
<kobzar> Akito_: не обманывай бородатых дядек...
<torvube> Всем привет, есть пара вопросов по Убунту.
<torvube> Чем Gnome 3 отличается от Unity?
<Akito_> я никого не обманывал
<torvube> Akito?
<Akito_> неально нравится учиться и всё тут
<tagezi> Akito_: если ты хочешь как в винде, щёлкнул на фалик и понеслось.. то убунта не для тебя.. тут думать нужно.. а запустить в итоге можно всё
<User102[web]> Все доброго времени суток. Я тут в первый раз. Хочу спросить у спецов: кто нибудь может помочь найти дрова wifi под ubuntu 10.10 дляsamsung n100
<torvube> Здесь тебе не помогут, иди в #ubuntu, там народ хороший
<Akito_> а если по подробние
<torvube> Akito я тебе в личку писал
<tagezi> User102[web]: лучший советчик goofle.com
<tagezi> google.com
<User102[web]> Понятно.
<Akito_> я просмарел я просто щас лекцию печатаю
<torvube> Akito, ты мне?
<torvube> user прямо тут щёлкай на канал их
<Akito_> да
<torvube> откроется новая маленькая вкладочка
<torvube> Akito, ок
<torvube> :)
<Akito_> а в общем как запускать приложения в убунто
<torvube> Из консоли?
<torvube> ./имя_программы
<torvube> если скрипт sh имя_программы
<tagezi> !help | Akito_
<ubuntuhelp> Akito_: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<torvube> у них права должны быть на выполнение
<Akito_> ну это не трудно понять
<torvube> Как на фриноде искать людей? финд работает?
<torvube> Такеши?
<baronos> да вообще отличий нет юнити и гном3 это одна копия, только один черный а второй оранжево-красный
<torvube> Я бы не сказал, по скринам и видео это абсолютно разные вещи
<torvube> и обе для меня новые незнакомые и непонятные
<torvube> вот и гадаю, что выбрать
<torvube> Как узнать пользователь сейчас на фриноде или нет?
<torvube> Вчера узнал, что Шатлвор гей, был в шоке o_O
<skai-falkorr> @kick torvube напиши об этом в жж
<artus> :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: это тот ретро, который нот спам слал
<skai-falkorr> artus: надо отрубать вебклиенты
<Torvube1> зачем кикаешь ,что я сделал?!
<Torvube1> вовсе никого не хотел обидеть :(
<skai-falkorr> @kick Torvube1 и снова с этим в жж
<artus> жжечь в жж ))
<Lex_S> вот чё за прикол такой
<Lex_S> отошёл
<Lex_S> включилась блокировка экрана, разблокировал, теперь края дисплея дёргаются
<Lex_S> через время отпускает
<artus> полюбому юнити виновата )
<Lex_S> да не
<Lex_S> тут дело в чём о другом
<Lex_S> когда в консоли генты сидел, тоже такое было когда отключался дисплей в простое
<Lex_S> выглядит как будто на элт мониторе размагничивание включил)
<tagezi> artus: а ты на кде перешёл окончательно? )
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> нас уже больше)
<artus> tagezi, не, сидю в гноме втором покаместь) думаю , или гш ставить или кеды на пощупать , ток жруть они по ходу со своими свистелками знатно , ну и переодически таки чето в них отваливается )
<Lex_S> empathy не доставляет
<Lex_S> падает сразу как только учётку создал
<skai-falkorr> artus: а открытокоробка тя больше не удовлетворяет?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну я то ее уже знаю, всегда можно вернутся) да и скучно в ней ) она ж тупо работает без всяких вообще попыток поломатцо )
<Lex_S> двухпанельный фм( не колсольный) кроме kruader ещё есть норм?
<Lex_S> н*
<artus> наутилус )
<skai-falkorr> artus: я по этой же причине время от времени из юнити в кеды смотрю.ибо юнити тупо работает, а кед - что ни запуск - то сюрприз
<artus> skai-falkorr, да как работает твое юнити я по отзывам вижу )))
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: не везёт тебе с кедами)
<Lex_S> плазма уже не падает)
<skai-falkorr> artus: тоже могу сказать про кеды, опенбокс, гном и прочее
<Lex_S> у меня наоборот кеды дольше живут
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: жа причем тут плазма.она падает изза монолитности.ибо если кривое расширение попадется - он оуронит все, а не тока себя. а вот когда при запуске кед убился хомяк - эт сурово
<artus> skai-falkorr, вот как то ниразу не видел ни одного вопроса аля - почему упала коробка при обновлении системы ) так что ненадо ляля ))
<Lex_S> жесть
<skai-falkorr> artus: не упала,а почему как где что не работает, хотя я все как в конфиге ввел что делать помогите!!!!
<artus> skai-falkorr, это крики тех кто натянул lxde ))) в коробке что введеш то и получиш) и будет оно работать пока сам не поломаеш )
<skai-falkorr> artus: эт было до популяризации лхде
<Lex_S> да потому что с этими частыми глобальными переменами в кедах лучше на всякий их конфиг тереть
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: это было с ливцд
<Lex_S> весело чё
<Lex_S> слу
<skai-falkorr> ага.благо за пару дней до этого я бекап снимал
<skai-falkorr> так что потерей было пара фильмов
<skai-falkorr> и полчасика времени
<Lex_S> от эмпати остался костыль на панели
<Lex_S> с сообщениями
<Lex_S> его можно на чёнить другое пристроить?
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: эмпати вынес?
<Lex_S> или тупо грохнуть
<Lex_S> да
<Lex_S> оно падает
<skai-falkorr> ну тада после перезагрузки из мессажинг еню пропадет эмпати
<Lex_S> создаю учётку, и менеджер учёток внезапно упал
<Lex_S> в итоге окно пустой клиента появляется и всё
<skai-falkorr> учетку чего?
<Lex_S> асечки
<skai-falkorr> эмпати оригинальные или сам обновлял на нестабильную?
<Lex_S> ну как тебе сказать
<Lex_S> 12.04 само по себе анстейбол
<skai-falkorr> ну что тут сказать.ссзб же
<Lex_S> ога
<Lex_S> ещё один интересный момент
<Lex_S> квирке не нравится шрифт ubuntu regular
<skai-falkorr> кутяйки жеж
<Lex_S> она почему то всегда его после перезапуска сбрасывает на ubuntu medium
<Lex_S> который мало того что толстоват, ещё и русский криво отрабатывается)
<Lex_S> ну тут единственное что не на qt и мне бы понравилось - это разве что вичат. и тот консольный
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: ну и чем оно плохо?
<Lex_S> некайф было настраивать)
<Lex_S> бубунта всё равно временная
<skai-falkorr> дык что там настраивать?
<Lex_S> пока не сломаю совсем
<skai-falkorr> ну так конфиг потом перенеси
<skai-falkorr> и все
<Lex_S> ну это понятно
<Lex_S> я и перенёс)
<Lex_S> от квирки
<skai-falkorr> типо эмвэ .вичат /ёр/васкур/фолдер
<Lex_S> от кед не отличается ничем кроме слетевших шрифтов
<Lex_S> васкур))))))
<skai-falkorr> yep
<skai-falkorr> васкуры наше всье
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> надо найти свой старый от арчика
<Lex_S> много вкусного было
<Lex_S> тока куда я его дел
<skai-falkorr> да чтож вы все теряете
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты вот нашел свой скрипт?
<Lex_S> 5 винтов)
<mivulf> хм, а куда следует класть папки с программами? чтобы это было логично
<mivulf> в opt? или ошибаюсь
<skai-falkorr> bin же
<grad> "папки с программами"...)
<grad> в /opt правильнее...
<skai-falkorr> grad: /home/bin
<skai-falkorr> так лучше
<tagezi> вообще, убунту купленые проги ставит в /opt )
<tagezi> и не только проги кстати, журналы она тудаже почему-то кидает )
<tagezi> уже сделали фф10? О_О
<User849[web]> msg ubuntuhelp
<Lex_S> недождплся ответа)
<tagezi> artus: ты метаданные для русских книг в калибре смог скачивать?
<artus> tagezi, эмм, нафига ? )) я книги читаю а не их метаданные )
<tagezi> artus: эм.. а как ты поис по библиотеке организовал тогда?
<artus> tagezi, а я libruslib запускаю, выбираю чего мне надо, експорчу в шару и с ее закидываю на телефон или планшетко , смысл мне оргинизовывать библиотеки книг которые я читал
<Tiomik_Doyle> привет всем)
<artus> ну еще библиотека траума лежит , выбераемс автора , и понеслось )
<Tiomik_Doyle> кто тут есть?
<artus> !ask | Tiomik_Doyle
<ubuntuhelp> Tiomik_Doyle: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Tiomik_Doyle> не обижайтесь, я ни разу не пользовался IRC чатами...
<skai-falkorr> кстать
<artus> позно
 * artus обиделся
<tagezi> artus: ну.. блин.. у меня нет столько свободного места что бы либрусек в куче вариантах иметь... а книги я читаю технические, в них иногда приходиться заглядывать по несколько раз
<skai-falkorr> кто тут требовал запрет перехвата фокуса?
<artus> tagezi, ну того, названия книги вобщето должно быть с головой )
<Tiomik_Doyle> кстати, кто знает, как покупать программы и игры в центре приложений... какими вариантами можно оплатить?
<tagezi> artus: это если книги названы однозначно и сортировка их проходит нормально, а когда 20 книг по убунте и все они в разных концах списка, можно удавиться искать
<skai-falkorr> Tiomik_Doyle: карточка, палка
<skai-falkorr> на выбор
<Tiomik_Doyle> а Wenmoney никак?
<Tiomik_Doyle> Webmoney*
<skai-falkorr> Tiomik_Doyle: создай виртуальную карточку в вебмани и плати
<Tiomik_Doyle> спасибо... посмотрю, что там...
<Tiomik_Doyle> кстати, кто тут с Молдовы?
<artus> tagezi, 20 книг по убунте можеш выбросить)
<artus> skai-falkorr, хм, а вебманя умеет валидные вирт карты ?
<skai-falkorr> artus: пару месяцев как анонсировали виртуальные визы.которые можно юзать или привязать к палке
<skai-falkorr> artus: так чт оумеет
<artus> круть
<Tiomik_Doyle> попробую...
<tagezi> artus: ) и что мне читать? Алые паруса? )))
<artus> ну они наверно всяко адекватнее 20ти книг по убунте )
<baronos> дык можно так же вирт карту и на мобильном операторе сделать я на мегафоне сделал себе, пополнил счет мобилки и оплатил как скарты)
<gxoptg> привет. при удалении Gwibber пишется: "если вы удалите gwibber, то будущие обновления не будут включать новые элементы в наборе The Ubuntu Desktop System". Это серьёзно? :)
<baronos> нет
<skai-falkorr> baronos: опсосы берут комиссии больше, чем вебманевские
<gxoptg> baronos: это мне?
<Tiomik_Doyle> смысл удалять Gwibber?
<gxoptg> Tiomik_Doyle: не нравится он мне
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстати на мегафоне меньше всего процент оказался, 4+ с чем то, а вот мтс за 14%. так что я свой любимый мегафон сделал)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: дык мегафон рулет
<Tiomik_Doyle> а вот и не рулит... у нас его в помине нет)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: 100% истина, особенно сибирский мегафон ;)
<skai-falkorr> реактивный инет дешево и сердито.ещеб БС былаб поближе, чтоб сигналец постабильней
<artus> baronos, ну не знаю )) у меня шаровый безлимит от мтса ) 70ть мин в сутки, пополнять вообще не надо ) вот кто рулит )
<Tiomik_Doyle> кстати, никто не знает, как поставить Фидонет на Убунте?
<Tiomik_Doyle> кто играл в And Yet It Moves?
<artus> и 2 баксоцента звонок на другого опсоса) раз в 2-3 месяца кидаю какйю то мелочь на позвонить на другого оператора и не парюсь )
<Tiomik_Doyle> хмм...
<baronos> отличное расширение, вот такого прям не хватало в гш https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/142/output-device-chooser-on-volume-menu/ ))
<baronos> теперьочень удобно переключатся между динамиками и юсб ухами))
<gxoptg> Ну и как вам такое? http://itmages.ru/image/view/410817/920b5091
<gxoptg> Banshee, блин
<gxoptg> смотрите на объем памяти
<baronos> гтк2 умерает, и банши пока вместе с ним, юзать ритмбокс.
<gxoptg> это да
<gxoptg> но ритмбокс тоже скоро умрет
<SergeyIT> всё умрет
<propellerdnk> и мы все умрем ((((
<Anton2d> Lex_S, как нестранно D-C стал развиваться дальше и уже вполне пригоден, уж GC он уделывает точно. Я пользуюсь.
<admin-skif-biz> народ, tor кто-нить ставил под 10,04 ? Где б посмотреть каталог orion сайтов.
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, долго переводил, пока понял...
<Anton2d> http://doublecmd.sourceforge.net/site/rus/index.html
<Anton2d> ;)
<Anton2d> Есть свежие версии, живой форум, разработчики постоянно чинят баги
<SergeyIT> он бета, и доверить ему свою ФС я не рискую
<gxoptg> да, народ, а можно спросить, пользуясь случаем: кто-то установливал OAuth?
<gxoptg> *QOAuth
<Anton2d> http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexx2000/doublecmd/ubuntu
<Anton2d> Да он еще весьма глючный, но пользоваться можно аккуратно если ;)
<Anton2d> Главное что активно допиливается сейчас, баги отлавливаются и фиксятся.
<SergeyIT> аккуратно можно и наступить.... на баг. В тестовой системе - это можно
<Anton2d> Ну пок ане настумим, разработчики и неузнают ;) Читал на форуме, кто-то наступил и потерял все даты создания файлов у всего домашнего фотоархива за несколько лет.
<User133[web]> Добрый вечер
<User133[web]> Подскажите, как разрешить проблему
<User133[web]> http://paste.pro/5141781
<Anton2d> А в чем там проблема то ?
<Anton2d> не вижу проблемы по ссылке.
<SergeyIT> sudo apt-get -f install   -так наверно
<User133[web]> появилось уведомление, об ошибке
<Anton2d> Да, install потерял, если это про поломанные зависимости
<User133[web]> цитирую"Произошла ошибка. Пожалуйста, запустите менеджер пакетов ....или введите команду сию....сообщение об ошибке : Ошибка BrokenCount>0"
<Anton2d> "команду сию.... "?
<User133[web]> Антон, предпологаю что это произошло из-за установленного пакета предыдущей версии
<User133[web]> можно как то вернуть назад?
<Lex_S> Anton2d: ась?
<Anton2d> Давай вывод ошибки смотреть точный сначала. там все не так просто.
<Lex_S> что за DC и GC?
<User133[web]> команда показана в ссылке
<Anton2d> Lex_S, двухпанельный, как ты просил
<SergeyIT> Lex_S, даубле и гном командиры
<Lex_S> ааа
<Anton2d> "apt-get -f" -f это только опция, требуется еще и команда
<User133[web]> В уведомлении рекомендуется команда, ссылку о результате дал.
<Anton2d> Покажи уведомление.
 * SergeyIT пользуется крузадером
<User133[web]> аа да.. там ниже  перечислены были команды
<Lex_S> SergeyIT: тоже им пользовался)
<Anton2d> Lex_S, посмотри http://doublecmd.sourceforge.net/site/rus/index.html
<Lex_S> спс, посмотрим чё там
<User133[web]> Уведомление: Произошла ошибка. Пожалуйста, запустите менеджер пакетов из меню Система-Администрирование: или введите команду sudo apt-get -f в терминале чтобы увидеть что произошло и исправить ошибку. Сообщение об ошибке:Ошибка BrokenCount>0, обÑ
<User133[web]> Антон
<Lex_S> !255 | User133[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User133[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Anton2d> User133[web], А ? крокозябры.
<User133[web]> Антон, всмысле?
<User133[web]> Это и есть уведомление
<Anton2d> на два сообщения выше прочитай, это тебе было.
<User133[web]> Красный значек вверху
<Anton2d> !255 | User133[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User133[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User133[web]> да я понял просто его нескопировать , набирал вручную
<Anton2d> ну на две части пореж, или на пасту
<User133[web]> щас на пасту
<Anton2d> что за пакет, и как ставил, из-за чего всё началось, нужны подробности.
<User133[web]> пакеты эти usb-modeswitch_1.1.0-2_i386.deb (посоветовали здесь)
<User133[web]> это пакет ранней версии
<User133[web]> тоесть прошлой
<User133[web]> http://paste.pro/5141791
<Anton2d> так, а снести ты его можешь теперь через синаптик  ?
<Anton2d> или apt-get remove usb-[кнопка ТАБ] ?
<User133[web]> а тырнет непропадет?
<User133[web]> после этого
<Anton2d> суть в том что ты поставил пакет, а к нему нехватает зависимостей, других библиотек или пакетов.
<User133[web]> 3джи модем использую и сним постоянные проблемы
<Anton2d> Не должен, этот свитчер переключает модем из режима cd-rom в режим модем.
<User133[web]> аа понял
<Anton2d> Пропадет, если перегрузишся в винду или холодную перезагрузку сделаешь.
<User133[web]> посути тогда он мне и ненужен
<User133[web]> флеш неподдерживает модем
<User133[web]> модем неработает, пока в винде на подключусь
<Anton2d> А вообще копай в сторону "apt-get -f install" - только акуратно и вдумчиво все читая внимательно.
<Anton2d> Да да известная фигня, сталкивался, как раз этот свитчер тебе и нужен.
<User133[web]> я так накопаю что придется занова инсталл убунту делать)))
<Anton2d> Ну это то же поллезно, шишка останется зато ;)
<User133[web]> свитчер похоже что стоял новая версия, а я по совету некоторых тут "людей" поставил старый пакет
<User133[web]> но незнал что стоитновый))
<User133[web]> вот такая вот ерцнда
<User133[web]> ну а с модемом то как решил?
<Anton2d> я, это было года 2 назад, кажется я просто поставил это модем свитч из репозитория при рабоем инете и еще какуюто комманду вписывал (которая переключает его постоянно), не вспомню уже точно
<Anton2d> в гугле точно находил про свитчер этот. Ищи.
<User133[web]>  при той команде что ты мне сейчас посоветовал инсталл - вот что выдает :Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<Anton2d> ох. щаз.
<Anton2d> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%B8_%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C
<Anton2d> Читать!
<User133[web]> следующая строка-  Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<Anton2d> И еще вот это читать http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/apt
<Anton2d> Пока не усвоишь это материал, в терминал больше не заходи
<User133[web]> Спасибо
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<User930[web]> привет
<User930[web]> живые есть?
<User930[web]> уайцуа
<rekcuFniarB> !ask | User930[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User930[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Anton2d> Еще может быть — знают, но из вредности молчат.
<rekcuFniarB> Зачем?
<Anton2d> из вредности
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<aleksei`> всем добрый вечер ))
<skai-falkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-fmmTwIq-63k/TylU_x5JNEI/AAAAAAAAWAc/qsTrN_6i4TY/w402/080202_Google_Fish.grid-6x2.jpg
<Anton2d> А кто там мелкий жёлтый ?
<Anton2d> а этож AOL
<UNIm95> кто знает почему тормозит интерфейс трансмиссии?
<UNIm95> причем тормозит не несладо
<UNIm95> неслабо*
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: 12309
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr нет торрентов 30 штук. i/o не грезиться
<UNIm95> *грузиится
<Lex_S> что-то я никак не привыкну к переехавшему в верхнюю панель меню)
<Lex_S> сижу минут 5 ищу что я поломал в настройках
<skai-falkorr> да ладно
<skai-falkorr> удобно
<Lex_S> ну согласись, непривычно)
<Lex_S> я когда тока поставил юнити - три раза конфиг квирки сносил чтоб понять, почему у неё меню пропало)
<Lex_S> у меня теперь другая проблема)
<Lex_S> большинство добавленных ppa отправляют 404 при обновлении списка
<Lex_S> походу 12.04 пока ещё не очень хорошо поддерживается
<User133[web]>  руководство на этом сайте для какой версии печаталось?
<User133[web]> меню Система→Администрирование→Пользователи и группы. вот например такого у меня нет
<User133[web]> версия 11ю10
<User133[web]> 11.10
<boris_t>  b xj
<boris_t> и чо
<baronos> а конечный результат этого пути если в поиске даш меню 11,10 написать, или зайти в системные параметры?
<User133[web]> системные параметры есть
<User133[web]> вернее Параметры системы
<Lex_S> skai-falkorr: твой мануал по юнити нада куданить но форуме прилепить)
<Lex_S> глядишь и народ подтягиваться начнёт со второго гнома
<Lex_S> на*
<artus> да нифига ниразу ))
<skai-falkorr> Lex_S: прилепи.сцылошкой.пущай читают.разрешаю даж на хабере постосцылкой сделать
<Anton2d> User133[web], тебе важнее понять зачем нужен супер пользователь, и почему же вылазиет вот это - " ..... у вас есть права суперпользователя?"
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> да я на форуме убунты даже не зареган)
<Lex_S> хотя может и зареган
<Lex_S> не помню
<artus> Lex_S, на юнити лезут хомячки которым бубунта поновее надо ) всеравно все на гш перелезут когда 12ть зарелизят )
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> ничё
<Lex_S> до третьегнома я ещё доберусь)
<Lex_S> главное что есть из чего выбрать
<Anton2d> User133[web], в репозитории кстати есть:   Package: usb-modeswitch
<Anton2d>  Version: 1.1.4-1 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), tcl | tclsh, usb-modeswitch-data (>= 20100127)
<Lex_S> шо, опять у кого то 3г мопед не определяется
<artus> толку ему от этого свича, если модем у него и так работает. ему wvdial курить надо в плане адекватного конфига а не того убожества что nm настраивает
<Anton2d> Lex_S, это похоже тот же самый юзер ;)
<artus> зациклились на какой то фигне и продолжают ее обсасывать
<Lex_S> ы
<Lex_S> ну ничё
<Anton2d> Он уже легенда ;)
<Lex_S> на канале генты какоето тело видел так он недели две с рейдом чтото там не мог сделать
<User133[web]> я уже разобрался
<User133[web]> погуглил про это свича
<User133[web]> антон спасибо
<User133[web]> в репозиториях сейчас проверю. хотя у меня это и стояло
<artus> User133[web], зачем тебе модесвич ?
<User133[web]> 1.1.4
<artus> вот зачем ? если у тебя и так коректно работает модем
<User133[web]> а сейчас  по "рекомендациям" 1.0....
<User133[web]> рррррррр
<User133[web]> работает некорректно
<artus> он нужен лиш для того чтоб починить корявость встроеного вирт сдрома в модеме , и только
<User133[web]> ладно , артур долго тебе всё объснять, Антон вкурсе
<artus> User133[web], что значит некоректно ? /dev/ttyUSB* есть? есть, линк поднимается , поднимается, так нафигааа???
<Lex_S> artus: да пусть делает) ещё недельку сюда походит)
<artus> и да, к доктору ) проверять зрение ))
<artus> хотя ему ж видать виднее чего надо крутьить то ))
<Lex_S> тут кроме меня ещё ктонить рискнул поставить 12.04?)
<artus> баронос тестил вроде как
<artus> и еще кто-то , кажись сергейИТ
<Lex_S> интересует работа добавленных PPA
<Lex_S> а то чтото половина из них при обновлении списка говорит 404  Not Found
<Lex_S> хотя
<Anton2d> User133[web], сломанные зависимости то хоть починил ?
<Lex_S> оно и логично)
<User133[web]> ytn
<User133[web]> нет
<User133[web]> ищу проблему
<Lex_S> тьфу ты
<User133[web]> и решение)
<Lex_S> хоть с исходников собирай
<Lex_S> а чё сломалось то?
<User133[web]> ниче
<Anton2d> Ключевое тут не то что у тебя стояло 1.1.4, а то как ты это поставил. Если ставит из репов, то зависимости ( Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), tcl | tclsh, usb-modeswitch-data) сами скачаются.
<Anton2d> А если ставил один единственный deb, то может по этому и сломалось.
<User133[web]> сейчас так и попробую
<User133[web]> мне дали ссылку на два пакета
<User133[web]> я их и устанавил, но при первой же установке возникла сразу эта ошибка
<User133[web]> и теперь необновить даже
<Anton2d> удаляй их, и ставь как положено из репозитория.
<Anton2d> только удаляй apt-get'ом
<Anton2d> и внимательно
<baronos> apt-get -f install не помогал?
<Anton2d> лучше сначало apt-get -f check
<Anton2d> а то бывает всякое, полсистемы зависимостей снесёт ;)
<baronos> это только аптитуде сносит, апт более мягок)
<Anton2d> А вообще он еще не разобрался с суперпользователем, какоему ему нафиг -f - рано.
<User133[web]> c gjkmpjdfntktv z e;t hfpj,hfkcz
<User133[web]> с пользователем я уже разобрался
<Anton2d> фигсебе, прогресс!
<baronos> а меня забавляет война с зависимостями на д7)
<Lex_S> судо не работало чтоле?)
<User133[web]> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Anton2d> Хуже - он не знал что это и зачем.
<Lex_S> baronos: на генте с разными оверлеями веселее
<User133[web]> о даааа))))
<baronos> Lex_S: видел я ваше веселье, которое в нервное возбужденное состояние превращается))
<Lex_S> хехе
<baronos> меня за день уже 4-й раз атакует в обновлении linux-headers'ы))
<Lex_S> особенно если пытаться выпилить из кде4 аконади и остальное "семантический  рабочий стол" вместе с поддержкой qt3
<Lex_S> сначало оно просит включить поддержку qt3 для одного пакета, включаешь, потом просит сделать это для другого, а дл я предыдущего требует выключить, а потом снова  включить :D
<Lex_S> так и не выпилил
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так не обновляй
<baronos> Sergey_IT: религия не позволяет, если пришло значит надо)))
<Lex_S> :D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, какой дистр?
<Lex_S> дебиан7, он же выше написал
<baronos> Sergey_IT: debian wheezy sid-update
<Sergey_IT> baronos, возвращайся на 12.04
<baronos> Sergey_IT: там гном сломанный
<Sergey_IT> нам юнити )
<baronos> не не не)) свят свят))
<Lex_S> да на 12.04 печально с репами
<baronos> я тут супер удобное расширение поставил, так что с гном вообще не слезу)
<Sergey_IT> почему?
<Lex_S> что за расширение?)
<Lex_S> кнопка которая делает всё хорошо?
<baronos> из выпадающего меню звуковых регуляторов громкости, можно переключаться между динамиками и юсб ухами, то есть не надо открывать пульс настройки для выбора устройства)
<Lex_S> :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ну это полезно если есть разные ухи
<baronos> ага, я вот часто бывает переключаюсь между ними)
<Sergey_IT> у меня на десктопе наушники в колонки вставляются и никаких проблем, тыкать ничего не надо - телепатически переключаются )
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iLU7F2XzYNhMh.png
<baronos> они у меня постоянно подключенные)
 * Sergey_IT ядро обновил, возможно вернусь )
<simmi> Всем привет. Непонятно куда делось отключение монитора через заданное время.  такое только в Natty. В Oneiric и Debian 6 все ok. http://itmages.ru/image/view/411021/6ab2e2b7
<Newbie[web]> hi
<Lex_S> гениально
<tagezi> ) соответствие нику )
<User955[web]> всем привет
<User955[web]> посоветуйте версию убунту на компьютер с 512 озу, что бы комфортно работала
<artus> комфортно на 512 озу, миф )
<tagezi> ну почему? оставляешь консоль и всё летает )
<Lex_S> чтонить на e17)
<Lex_S> хотя такой убунты наверно нету
<Lex_S> самому доставлять
<artus> гном второй вон 250 метров за 3 часа сьел, но о каком комфорте можно говорить если остальное железо под стать )
<artus> учитывая что память это самое копеечное )
<artus> памяти то в принципе если не увлекатцо - с головой , вот остальное только нифига не порадует)
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> ага
<artus> и вообще, где вы понабирались этого бреда, конфиги компов мерять обемом оперативки
<Lex_S> а я вот думаю чем её занять
<User955[web]> ясно =( спасибо
<Lex_S> 8 гигов)
<User955[web]> celeron 2.6 nvidia 8500(512) ram512
<artus> ну тогда ставь 11.04 , и класический гном , будет летать
<artus> благо хоть видео адекватно в какой то мере )
<tagezi> User955[web]: а чего, оперативку не доставить чтоли?
<artus> правда медленно летать) но всеж лучше чем ничего)
<artus> правда запросы на летать у меня завышеные ) так что ставь, все норм будет)
<Sergey_IT> у меня на более слабом 12.04, правда памяти 750
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/411085/9e6ddefb
<himik> 512 маловато!
<tagezi> как поправить что бы нормально пункты меню отображались?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, "А ну! Нормально стоять!"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не помогает ))) и гугл не хочет искать то что нужно по фразе "хочу чтоб было счатье" )
<himik> да, надо предложить Шатлворду идею голосовой настройки меню, чтоб по приказу все значки и меню слушались и повиновались
<himik> В угол! В угол я сказал, тварь рыжая
<himik> и всего делов
<Sergey_IT> у тут вылезает тварь )
<himik> )
<tagezi> в юнити 2д всё нормально кстати смотриться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я в ней и работаю )
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен
<tagezi> а я просто в юнити сижу
<Sergey_IT> в нем тормозит
<tagezi> и вроде всё хорошо, но вот ата "фича" странная.. и пока ненашёл как её решать..
<no_NICK> пользователи и группы в gnome 2 в каком пакете было?
<no_NICK> не помните ли вы в каком пакете было пользователи и группы в gnome 2?
<User191[web]> !nick sky
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick sky'
<User191[web]> :)
<no_NICK> гы / забыл) )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-02
<Dmitry> Как всегда все спят :)
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<yakuzza> Всем привет! У меня ноутбук HP Pavilion dv6 3305er c двумя видеокартами: AMD Radeon HD 6550M 1024 Мб и интегрированная Intel HD Graphics. Всегда активна видюха Intel, а Радеон просто работает! Нашел статью http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/ где говориться как переключать видеокарты  с помощью vga_sw
<brestows> ку
<Tiomik_Doyle> добрый день...
<Tiomik_Doyle> что вам известно о молдавском сообществе Ubuntu?
<Tiomik_Doyle> есть кто живой?
<himik> такого общества не существует
<Tiomik_Doyle> я находил
<Tiomik_Doyle> сейчас ссылку дам
<Tiomik_Doyle> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-md
<Tiomik_Doyle> ну?
<kobzar> ку
<brestows> ничего не известно
<ceval> всем привет
<ilshat> ребят, кто знает, какой правильный формат записи PTR в DNS?
<ilshat> sharikoff: ты тут?
<jlewka> всем привте
<jlewka> подскажите а wget умеет передавать MIME ?
<jlewka> или curl ?
<jlewka> или их передавать просто как POST ?
<ilshat> jlewka: Content-type: text/plain
<ilshat> в wget в мане посмотри. вроде --header ставит заголовки
<ilshat> вообще насчет передавать. я думаю это к curl
<jlewka> ilshat, wget умеет, передавал, только не много не понимаю, как mime передать...
<ilshat> jlewka: передаешь постом?
<jlewka> ilshat, передавал им, но mime не пробывал,...
<ilshat> jlewka: файл хочешь передать?
<ilshat> или просто переменные
<jlewka> ilshat, нет, просто сайт, настройки в изменение фильтра на странице принимает в mime
<ilshat> вообще content-type (mime) у пост запроса application/x-www-form-urlencoded
<ilshat> в CURL пост запрос обычно выглядит (как помню) примерно так: curl site.ru -d "var1=value1&var2=value2" и mime не надо ставить
<User663[web]> при установке gHamachi пишет TAP/TUB not found
<User663[web]> как решить?
<SergeyIT> ку
<User663[web]> при установке gHamachi пишет TAP/TUB not found
<tagezi> всем привет
<kobzar> как думаете - стоит ли на форуме убунту добавить статью http://kobzarcheg.blogspot.com/
<SergeyIT> kobza, это для ixbt
<tagezi> что-то он намудрил.. сейчас полно в инете сервисов для посыла смс..
<tagezi> скрипт набаш, в крон его и не нужно возни с доисторическими телефонами )
<Starkgeist> Подскажите, пожалуйсте, как настроить Pidgin что б он автоматически заходил в irc ?
<kobzar> неоценили труда.. ну и фиг с ним
<SergeyIT> Starkgeist, в списке контактов - ПКМ и там автоподключение
<Starkgeist> Спасибо!
<AlexandrW> Доброго времени суток всем!
<Starkgeist> Доброго
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/411458/b08fc3c2
<AlexandrW> Может мне ктонибуть помоч с проблемой подключения оборудования к убнту
<tagezi> проблема в том что в менюшке выыделение убегает в верх..
<AlexandrW> А именно монитора Samsung synkmaster e1920
<tagezi> даставать начинает
<AlexandrW> нет изображение режется справа и вылезает слева
<denis_core> Привет всем
<denis_core> кто может помочь?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<AlexandrW> рабочий стол порезан 1\4 стола отрезана справа и выглядывает слева
<denis_core> ошибка при забуске через биос на пустой винчестер
<denis_core> ISOLINUX 4.04 20100518 ETCD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al EDD: Error 8000 reading sector 35 ERROR:  No configuration file found No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<denis_core> при установке, если быть точнее
<denis_core> в чем может быть проблема?
<denis_core> ISOLINUX 4.04 20100518 ETCD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al EDD: Error 8000 reading sector 35 ERROR:  No configuration file found No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<denis_core> что может быть?
<tagezi> а зачем запускать пустой винт?
<denis_core> винт не пуст, стоит ос вин 7. Есть ubunru 11.10 закатаная да двд, при запуске через биос выдает такую ошибку
<baronos> !uefi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='uefi'
<tagezi> на форуме разбиралась эта проблемма
 * baronos в печали
<tagezi> очень подробно
<skai-falkorr> denis_core: обхаз к'гивой
<denis_core> образ прочитался 1 раз хорошо, после ребута пошла эта ошибка
<Starkgeist> пПодскажите,пожалусйста, такое. При растягивании гугл хрома искажаеться изображение вокруг того поля которое тяну. Когда сужаю - такого нету.
<denis_core> с проблемой разобрался спасибо)
<ilshat> блин. не могу настроить банальную вещь как фтп
<Vekt> Всем привет
<Vekt> Не подскажите, как обновиться до более свежего ядра в Убунте? а то у меня 3.0.0 еще
<Vekt> Ауу
<ilshat> "еще" )) у меня вообще 2.6
<skai-falkorr> Vekt: а есть какаято особая нужда в обновлении?чтото не работает?
<Vekt> Все работает, голова не дает жить со старым ядром)
<Vekt> хотелось бы 3.2.2
<ilshat> старый )
<openvoid> 3.2.2 работает только на 28-ми ядерном компе
<Vekt> эмм
<Vekt> с чего ты взял?
<openvoid> оттого что мне кажется что необходим апгрейд
<Vekt> апгрейд железа мне пока не нужен
<Vekt> все летает
<Vekt> Core 2 Quad(2,5ггц), 8GB(2x4 DDR2)
<Vekt> Ладно, понял все на счет обновления- буду компилировать
<Vekt> Второй вопрос- Почему в Кубунте так много всего предустановлено? 1200 пакетов
<openvoid> ладно мне было нужно когда было 2.6.32 35-е где ваймакс на моей железке работал
<Vekt> Еще вопрос- вы тут все из Эстонии? медленные какие-то...
<openvoid> некошерные вопросы какието
<Amblnb> Всем привет! А есть какой-то способ выводить в коньках объём или название дисков по сда, сдб ?
<Amblnb> Они у меня просто произвольно назначаются после ребута.
<Vekt> Я не араб.мне похрен, кошерно или некошерно
<baronos> вообще то иудеи, а не арабы. А ядро можно скачать с тут http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<openvoid> без обид, тут конечно не такой качественный суппорт как на английском канале, но умные есть, хотя и часто заняты, а когда вопросы про баловство всякое мало кому интересно
<Vekt> Я впервые в Убунту, до этого юзал OpenSUSE И Gentoo, потому и срашиваю
<baronos> а если еще гуглануть то можно найти http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-ubuntu-kernel-easy-way.html
<Vekt> Мне того Ppa, Думаю, хватит
<Vekt> не расскажете, как его подключить?
<baronos> а вторую ссылку не судьба открыть?
<Amblnb> Когда это ддр2 стала лучше ддр3? и коре2 стал лучше ивй
<Vekt> baronos да не злись ты. Amblnb а когда это я сказал, что  все это лучше?
<Vekt> Я сказал, что апгрейд не нужен, так как Скайрим, ВоВ, Кс пашут без проблем
<Vekt> на максимальных настройках
<Vekt> да и компиляция идет шустро
<Amblnb> И ядро зачем-то бета версии понадобилось
<Vekt> Пощупать
<openvoid> Vekt, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-to-kernel-3-2-in-ubuntu11-10-and-linuxmint12/
<openvoid> гугл великая вещь
<Vekt> openvoid спс. Не спорю, что великая, но мне лень
<Vekt> С Gentoo я нагуглился на всю жизнь
<openvoid> а вот мне не лень за тебя погуглить
<Vekt> За что тебе большое спасибо
<openvoid> осталость только раскланяться придерживая шляпы :)
<Vekt> шляпы нет, но раскланиваюсь
<Vekt> openvoid а у тебя какое DE?
<Starkgeist> хм
<openvoid> unity
<Vekt> а у меня КДЕ
<openvoid> у меня вообще давно прошёл зуд на всякие эксперименты - всё по дефолту стоит
<openvoid> потому как эксперименты они конечно экспы добавляют, но она в основном малоценная, о текущих костылях, в меньшей степени о концепции вообще, а голова не резиновая
<Vekt> я недавно пользоваться линуксом начал, зуд еще не прошел, а только начался
<openvoid> лучше всего computer science учиться, там хоть теория нормальная, а инструменты всё время меняются
<Starkgeist> Пропали все устройства вывода звука. Пише только Фективный выход стерео. Что делать?
<Amblnb> искать эфективный.
<Starkgeist> Пропала строка поиска в Центр Приложений убунту
<Starkgeist> Ну это ппц
<poncha> Starkgeist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83520/where-is-search-on-ubuntu-software-center
<Starkgeist> Спасибо!помгло!
<Starkgeist> А вот что со звуком делать я не знаю.
<poncha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ? :)
<Starkgeist> Спасибо!
<baronos> адблок плюс бета для хрома немного качественей, не открываются апп страницы позади хрома с рекламой всякой)
<baronos> гыы а если его юзать + адбок старый, то и открытий новых страниц с рекламой нет в этом же окне)
<kobzar> что за маразм. не настраивается принтер. хп1505 я его сто раз уже на линукс цеплял
<kobzar> добавляется все видит но на печать уходит и все..
<kobzar> кто как подрубат похожую технику? Через hplip или foo2 ?
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: похожую, это какую?
<kobzar> принтера HP
<gPaKoH4uK> зависит от модели :)
<gPaKoH4uK> что за модель-то?
<kobzar> ладно. Заведу через Хплип.
<kobzar> 1505
<gPaKoH4uK> эм
<quiet> Привет ребята
<quiet> Есть кто тут живой ?
<kobzar> неа. тут тока зомбе
<quiet> Кто разберается в Windows, скажите пожалуйста у меня 32bit мне какую оперативность ставить надо x86 или x64 ????
<zgr> жуть
<zgr> x86  = 32bit;  x86_64 = 64bit
<quiet> Просто я в описании вижу, что x86 (32-bit)/x64 (64-bit) 86- это 32-bit, а в кратком описании пишут что x64 надо ставить на 32bit
<zgr> где это такое описание?
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: а при чем тут вынь? оО
<gPaKoH4uK> и в описании чего вы это видите?
<quiet> Новости где виндовс скачать надо!
 * gPaKoH4uK думает, что кто-то чем-то ошибся и заглянул не туда
<quiet> Установка 64 битной системы происходит в 32 битном режиме, но только до первой перезагрузки!
<quiet> Или я ошибся то что написали )))
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: вы вообще о чем тут вещаете?
<quiet> Дракоша получается, раз у меня система 32-битная то мне ставить, x86 ппавельно я вас понял ?
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: я пока ничего не объяснял, поскольку вопроса не услышал
<quiet> 32-bit ставить виндовс x86 ? правельно ? А x64 на какие идёт ?n
<poncha> quiet: x86 = 32bit ; x64 = 64bit. x86 ставится на 64bit OS, но бежит в WOW64 sandbox
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: вы как-нить с начала можете вопрос задать, а не прокручивать по кругу его последнюю часть?
<quiet> У меня в настройках самое высокое (32 бита) Значит мне ставить x86, просто скажите да или нет ?
<poncha> quiet: в настройках чего?
<poncha> цветов экрана? о_О
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: капец, тормоза отдыхают, я так чувствую
<poncha> какой у тебя процессор и сколько памяти?
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: скажите нормально, что и куда вы хотите поставить
<quiet> Свойства> Параметры я взял тамо 32 бит
<quiet> а процессор сейчас скажу
<poncha> свойства экрана чтоли?
<poncha> там реально больше чем 32 бита цветовой гаммы не бывает :)
 * gPaKoH4uK бьется в истерике головой о железобетонную стену
<poncha> :)
<quiet> да
<poncha> это никак не связано с битностью операционной системы
 * kobzar бьеться об железобетонную стену смазанную йадам..
<openvoid> бывает 48 бит на сканерах
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: у меня голова крепкая, стену покрошит ;)
<quiet> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6300 @ 2.80GHz, 2.80 ГГц, 2.00 ГБ ОЗУ!
<poncha> quiet: ставь x86
<kobzar> quiet: простите но ваш вопрос похож на "Уменя 42 размер ноги, какой цвет микроволновки выбрать?"
<quiet> Ох спасибо большое poncha ;]
<quiet> kobzar вы походу ПСИХ!
<poncha> quiet, kobzar: а че, правильный вопрос... потому что когда достанете того кому задаете вопросы он может расчленить и в микроволновке разогреть :)
<poncha> :)
<quiet> хахахахаха
<quiet> Иди делись на многочлен !
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: и почему это х86? оО
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: потому что памяти мало)
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: мало для чего?
<Krasnoyarsk24> Доброе время суток!всем хотел спросить не устанавливаються программы любые что из центра приложений что из терминала!
<Krasnoyarsk24> выдает ошибку E: dpkg был прерван, Вы должны вручную выполнить 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' чтобы исправить эту проблему.
<quiet> Нечего у меня не мало дракон (((
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: меньше 4гиг ... для адресации памяти 32бит будет достаточно но зато будет меньше аллокация
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: и что они в терминале ?
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: зато 64 бит будут лучше ресурсы проца юзать
<Krasnoyarsk24> ну пишу например поставить тот же вайн пишет одну и туже ошибку
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: ошибку-то ужо покажите
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: а это бабушка надвое сказала))) но при 2х гигах памяти расходовать ее попусту дорого обходится)
<Krasnoyarsk24> E: dpkg был прерван, Вы должны вручную выполнить 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' чтобы исправить эту проблему ну вот такая стока вылетает!
<Krasnoyarsk24> я так понел надо писать sudo dpkg --configure -a
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: для того чтобы ресурсы правильно использовались программы должны быть оптимизированы под это, но в реалии под винду большинство программ все еще 32 бит
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: бредите, ничего там не расходуется, а польза в производительности есть, без всяких бабушек
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: и причем еще и запускаются под виртуальной машиной
<Krasnoyarsk24> и он исправит дабоюсь еще больше дров наколоть =(
<quiet> ахахахах
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: пишите, куда вам деваться-то :)
<quiet> Ubuntu опасная тема
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: из бегущих у меня на вин7 сейчас 182х процессов примерно 150 - 32 бит
<Krasnoyarsk24> О
<Krasnoyarsk24> заработало!
<Krasnoyarsk24> Благодарю вас =)
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: и при чем тут ваша система? оО
<Krasnoyarsk24> Дали решимости!
<quiet> Я тут винду хочу скачать DVD а весит 6 гиг я не вкуриваю мне чего её записывать на  диск 8Gb
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: это я к тому что эти процессы реально не используют то что у меня проц 64 бит ... )
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: но иногда терминал врет ;)
<openvoid> что за винда такая?
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: вы же не показатель ;)
<poncha> опен: какая такая? win7 enterprise 64 bit
<openvoid> 2-3 гига все образа семерки
<quiet> openvoid Windows 7
<gPaKoH4uK> чичас кто-нить из опов проснется и всем люлей за вынь навешает
<quiet> Сборка очень прекрасная многие уже пользуются не жалуются
<openvoid> что-то звереподобное чтоли?
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: угу, я не показатель в обратную сторону - потому что у меня еще бегут всякие девелопмент тулз , которые 64 бита ))) а большинство программ которые люди качают из инета - 32 бит... вон даже хром гугловский и тот 32 бита
<quiet> Open, ну типо того ну она классная
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: ну кто же виноват, что они не смотрят на битность-то...
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: так это не только они) девелоперам  этих апликаций тоже часто проще не поддерживать несколько версий)
 * gPaKoH4uK старается пользоваться софтом на x64
<poncha> хотя конечно .net позволяет компилировать аликации как "Any CPU" ... и надо бы этого придерживаться... но чето у них не срастается)
<poncha> моя апликация AnyCPU ;) но других же я не заставлю )
<quiet> x64 ГАВНООООО x86 РУЛИТ РУЛИЛА И ВСЕГДА БУДЕТ РУЛИТЬ ))))
<poncha> капс офф плиз
<quiet> хахахха)))))
<quiet> poncha сейчас обидится))))
<gPaKoH4uK> зачем так орать, да еще про то в чем не разбираетесь...
<SergeyIT> надо делать проги - AnyUser
<poncha> и вобще винду в оффтоп) хватит мне ее тут)
<poncha> SergeyIT: AnyUser это труднее ))
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: скорее нереальнее :)))
<poncha> угу)
<quiet> А чем Ubuntu Лучше Windows ?
<poncha> quiet: всем)
<openvoid> а что такое Windows :)
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: ось как бы под задачи\софт выбирают
<gPaKoH4uK> openvoid: окна, словарик показать? :)
<poncha> openvoid: Windows - это то через что заходят в дом сотрудники Microsoft ;)
<quiet> Звучит конечно не очень красиво, ну я фотограф, я бы поставил Ubuntu ну я слышал что туда надо много команд знать, много всего, фотошоп отдельный, антивирус и всякое прочее барахло!
<SergeyIT> poncha, лучше бы они выхлдили через них
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: фотошоп - нафинг, gimpа за глаза
<poncha> SergeyIT: не могу не согласиться)
<gPaKoH4uK> этот монстр нужен ток для 4канального цвета
<poncha> ну это кто к чему привык... (я про фотошоп). по мне так у него (фотошопа) интерфейс все таки продуман лучше, но по сути гимп может всё то же и еще и местами больше наверное
<quiet> Нее gimp отстой, я Владею фотошопом, ADE, 3dmax, и другие вещи много для фотографии, снимаю свадьбы, детские сады, природу, так что мне всё надо чтоб было там ))) А это на сколько я слышал очень будет сложно, темболее через console Ubuntu!
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: привык не привык, а вы за фотожоп платили? :D
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: упаси господи))
<poncha> правда сейчас у меня его и нет - гимпом обхожусь вполне )
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: вот тогда и неча тут про прывычки грить ;)
<poncha> я и putty обхожусь вместо securecrt нынче, и кстати начал осознавать насколько это лучше )
<quiet> gimp слабый очень, и весит очень мало !
<poncha> start -> run -> "ssh user@host" ;)
<poncha> quiet: а он что, для противовеса нужен? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: чего вы так к консоли привязались
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: ну у меня на винде и vim/ls/grep работают тоже )
<poncha> слава gnuwin32 ;)
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: люди софт весом меряют, что тяжелее, то и круче :D
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: ах вот оно как)
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: vim не люблю
<quiet> так я особо Ubuntu вообще не знаю, я первый раз увидел такую красивую Оперативность, очень понравилась, она выглядит так как будто, Когда смотреш новости и видеш там компьютер включенный а разобраться не может, что там за система стоит, а потоÐ
<poncha> quiet: не ставь x85, ставь x64 и в него vmware , а вот уже туда x86 ;)
<poncha> и под x86 - photoshop :P
<quiet> Да я поставлю x86 не дурачь меня))))
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: ахаха, вот тут у него озу и кончится :D
<quiet> вот вот )
<poncha> она еще до фотошопа кончится)
<quiet> хахахах
<poncha> вмвар его сразу в свап вколотит )
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: фотожоп и x64 есть ;)
<quiet> У меня Adobe Купленые товары
<poncha> gPaKoH4uK: хоть на том спасибо фирме адобе )
<poncha> кстати)
<openvoid> за такие килобаксы нечего блогодарить
<gPaKoH4uK> poncha: но фишка, что только сам фотожоп, а вот все прибамбасы x86
<poncha> у меня каждый раз когда загружается компьютер выскакивает окошко "Adobe flash player: please use 64-bit uninstaller ... blahbla"
<quiet> Adobe Самая лучшая компания в этой вселенной, ну есть и конечно кое какая программа посильнее! ))))
<poncha> это при том что я флеш плеер ставил с их сайта и сделал ему апдейт их же тулзой )
<quiet> А если я поставлю Ubuntu то как мне прописать чтоб мне найти всё, драйвера на видео, на звуки, и всё остальное ?
<poncha> quiet: а никак не прописывать. убунта сама всё найдёт что плаг энд плей получше винды )
<quiet> Ну я тестил Ubuntu Демо как выглядеть будет, очень понравилась, выглядит прям как в фильмах ))))
<poncha> почему "как" - а что , по вашему для фильмов создают специальные футуристические опреационные системы? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: после допила, еще лучше чем в фильмах :)
<quiet> Красиво смотрится и всё остольное, я вот только одно не пойму а на неё Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 пойдёт ?
<gPaKoH4uK> quiet: а он там даром не нужен ;)
<poncha> пойдет пойдет.. далеко пойдет... )
<quiet> или не надо ставить, а то касперский тоже купленый и долго еще срок будет )
<openvoid> на неё докторвеб есть
<poncha> кламав =)
<quiet> Да я вот что и боюсь даром поставить каспер ))))
<quiet> На Ubuntu страшно очень то как )
<openvoid> при глобальной файловой проверке 6-ядер на колени становятся докторвебом
<gPaKoH4uK> openvoid: кому нужна это мега-супер хрень под названием drweb?
<quiet> Неее спасибо
<Krasnoyarsk24> Еще раз добрый вечер!подскажите пж почему я не могу создать или копернуть в Винчестер пишет нет доступа
<SergeyIT> quiet, не ставь убунту, она тебе не нужна
<openvoid> ну не такаяуж супер-мега по сравнению с каспером
<quiet> Я не верю не Avasty, Не Nody, Ne drweb, Только КАСПЕРСКИЙ НАВСЕГДА !
<Krasnoyarsk24> я так предпологаю нужны права тока вот как их поставить подскажите
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: чего копернуть, откуда и куда?
<Krasnoyarsk24> ну например с другова винта или флешки
<poncha> quiet: не забудь наколоть "КАСПЕРСКИЙ FOREVER" на груди )
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: а куда?
<Krasnoyarsk24> на венчестер
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: а конкретней, в какую директорию?
<Krasnoyarsk24> винт разбит на 2 (1 система 2 хламосборник=)
<poncha> а потом сиквел - Касперский Begins ;)
<quiet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDcCJla_rmc Советую посмотреть ребята )
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: и какие права у хламосборника?
<quiet> И обратити внимание на компьютеры с его системой )
<Krasnoyarsk24> 2 раздел у меня при установке я указал типа так /home/Hlam
<gPaKoH4uK> хм
<Krasnoyarsk24> а вот незнаю как посмотреть и как поставить
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: чего ls -l /home/Hlam показывает?
<SergeyIT> и как пахнет? )
<Krasnoyarsk24> gPaKoH4uK итого 16 drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2012-02-02 08:02 lost+found
<quiet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDcCJla_rmc ну как вам )))))
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: сорь не то, ls -l /home
<openvoid> quiet, забавно, но явный офтопик
<quiet> Да ню ))))
<Krasnoyarsk24> итого 8 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2012-02-02 08:02 Hlam drwxr-xr-x 29 ivie ivie 4096 2012-02-02 21:18 ivie
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: а ну так её владелец root а не вы
<quiet> Прикольно то как омон влетел, что же он там увидел, я сам афигел, железная дорога передвигаться быстро, классно то как, такая дорога только у призидента есть у нашего)))
<Krasnoyarsk24> а как сделать Я =)
<Krasnoyarsk24> как сделать что бы моя была =)
<poncha> "самая громкая кибер кража в российской истории" )) с похищением ценностей аж на 5 тыщ рублей))))))
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: каой у вас пользователь и группа? команда id покажет
<Krasnoyarsk24> ivie@LinuxU:~$ id uid=1000(ivie) gid=1000(ivie) группы=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(ivie)
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: sudo chown -R ivie:ivie /home/Hlam
<quiet> ладненько ребята, спасибо всем кто сегодня помог мне, и я был еще очень рад и очень благодарен пообщаться с такими замечательными людьми, от чистого сердца спасибо вам за всё )
<Krasnoyarsk24> О спасибо большое!
<Krasnoyarsk24> Благодарю!
<gPaKoH4uK> Krasnoyarsk24: та незачто :)
<Anton2d> Подскажите сколько старых ядер при обновлении хранит убунта по умолчанию, и можно ли как то настроить это количество ?
<openvoid> Anton2d, точно не знаю, вроде три, когда больше предлагает удалить старые, когда в консоли запускаешь apt-get
<Anton2d> тесть если аптом ставить, то можно не боятся, что автом бахнется последнее в списке ядро ?
<poncha> еще вот тут можно почитать - http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/is-there-a-way-to-remove-hide-old-kernel-versions - там про удаление, но и говорят о том какие настройки есть для этого
<Anton2d> П если упдейт манагером, то может быть ?
<poncha> а зачем реально больше чем 2 ?
<poncha> апдейтнулся... проверил что всё работает - и грохнул старый кернел
<Anton2d> Да есть проблема уменя PAE и обычное, при очередном апгрейде видео на ПАЕ не завелось.
<Anton2d> Спасибо, ссылку читаю.
<poncha> опять же, наверное зависит от того как ядро поставлено...
<poncha> (kernel-package vs kernel-image ... )
<kobzar> Вывод  HPLIP - Оцтой! foo2zjs не в пример дружелюбнее ! :)
<Anton2d> имадж. Вот не совсем понятно где же живёт настройка количества хранимых. Там реч про груб1 была, что в меню.лст что то было.
<Anton2d> GRUB 1, if you're using that, has an option in /boot/grub/menu.lst to specify how many kernels it should show at a maximum. GRUB 2, as far as I can tell, does not.
<Anton2d> Странно. Это понимать как то что автомат. убивание старых выключили ?
<Anton2d> В грубе 2
<openvoid> у меня 7 ядер в /boot пытаюсь выяснить груб2 у меня или нет
<Anton2d> grub-setup -V
<openvoid> 1.99-12ubuntu5
<Anton2d> второй
<openvoid> просто у меня нет дуалбута :) вот я список ядер никогда и не вижу
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, так удали лишние и не мучайся
<Anton2d> хотя тут же груб должен быть не причем ведь решает что удалять явно apt-get
<Anton2d> мне не надо удалять, мне наоборот надо быть уверенным что при одновлении не удалятся они сами.
<openvoid> не удалятся без "apt-get autoclean" or "apt-get autoremove"
<Anton2d> вот, а где берёт интересно информацию apt-get, я подозреваю он должен смотреть прописаны ли эти ядра в грубе ?
<openvoid> если мне не изменяет мой маразм в тэгах пакета с новым ядром должно быть obsoletes или что то подобное,
<openvoid> тогда оно становится в очередь на autoclean
<Anton2d> О как, а где эту очередь найти то, хоть посмотреть, что то не гуглится у меня. Не то гуглится.
<Anton2d> попробуй команду dpkg-query -l linux-image-* |grep ^ii |grep -v e-g
<Anton2d> У меня показывает не все ядра, что грубе есть почемуто.
<openvoid> все 7 там
<Anton2d> Ну ладно, вроде вопрос исперчан, сами при апдейте не бахнутся, спасибо, это я понял.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> xfce4-xkb-plugin  пожирает память через время.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Комуто удалось решить
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<tagezi> да тут в основном на кде и юнити седят )
<[v-8]_jupiter> эх
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: в гугле вроде много разговоров по этому поводу
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: или откатывайся на 10.04.. там вроде всё впорядке было с памятью
<[v-8]_jupiter> Уже с ppa прикрутил новую верстю
<[v-8]_jupiter>  у кого xfce4-xkb-plugin версии 5.4 он течет по памяти?
<[v-8]_jupiter> И тишина
<[v-8]_jupiter> вот если бы спросил как игру запустить в wine , советов бы летело куча)
<openvoid> Anton2d, вот что нарыл: dpkg --set-selections <package> <state> state может быть install, hold, deinstall, purge, одно время не помню уже на каких версиях убунты держались три последние версии ядра остальные ставились в анинисталл, возможно при помощи этого механизма,
<openvoid> сейчас из-за не уверенности со стабильностью работы пометка старых ядер на удаление не производится
<Anton2d> ага, про холд я знал, а вот про install щаз посмотрим, спасибо проясняется что то .
<openvoid> инстал по дефолту для всех ставится
<Anton2d> а для тех которые на удаление пойдут - purge ?
<Anton2d> О! dpkg --get-selections linux* показывает
<Anton2d> Ну вот теперь уже почти понятно стало как оно работает.  linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic-pae	-	deinstall
<Anton2d> хранятся состояния уж едавно удалённых ядер почему-то ;) дпкг из какой то базы берёт видимо, которая не очищена, хотя удалял я вроде аптом или синаптиком.
<Anton2d> Я еще пока слабо понимаю как взаимодействуют между собой dpkg и apt.
<openvoid> я тоже пока не понял, установил deselect для одного из ядер apt ни в одном глазу
<Anton2d> deinstall ?
<openvoid> да оно то есть
<Anton2d> угу, непонтяно до конца как это все работает, запутано ужос.
<Anton2d> ман читаю http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=dpkg&category=1&russian=0
<openvoid> статус походу в /var/lib/dpkg/status
<openvoid> dpkg -Pa удалило старое ядро без всякого apt
<Anton2d> помеченное как deinstall ?
<openvoid> как purge
<openvoid> dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall | sed 's/deinstall/\lpurge/' | sudo dpkg --set-selections; sudo dpkg -Pa
<openvoid> вот так можно все deinstall в purge
<Starkgeist> Как подлючить HTC Wildfire S на сквозное подключение?
<Starkgeist> Может кто-то сталкивался?
<Nor8> Starkgeist: На сквозное это как, что и телефон к нет подлкючался?
<Nor8> чтобы*
<Starkgeist> Да
<Starkgeist> На вин было легко. Дрова поставил и все на юзб.
<Starkgeist> Просто телефон должен сосать инет с компа.
<Nor8> Starkgeist: С чего это вдруг должен?
<Starkgeist> Потому что это функция телефона.
<Starkgeist> Сквозно подключение.
<Nor8> Может HTC умеет, а про другие не слышал?
<Nor8> !
<Starkgeist> Помоему это почти у всех Андроидов
<Nor8>  Ну может быть, если мак поменять у телефона,  а так впервые слышу.
<Starkgeist> Я как понимаю сама Ос не отдает интернет
<Nor8> Starkgeist: Ты подключался?
<Starkgeist> На вин да.
<Nor8>  На винде тоже такого не видел, как накопитель подключает его и все.
<Starkgeist> У тебя какой телефон?
<Nor8> Да вообще не видел, даже гугль не говорил об этом ничего.
<Starkgeist> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%B0+ubuntu+11.10&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#pq=%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BA+%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%83+htc+wildfire+s+ubuntu&hl=ru&cp=33&gs_id=5y&xhr=t&q=%D1%8
<Starkgeist> сорри
<Starkgeist> слишком длинное(
<Nor8> Starkgeist: goo.gl сократи линк.
<Starkgeist> http://bit.ly/yCIK7o
<gPaKoH4uK> какой ужас, телефон подключающийся к инету через комп, а не наоборот
<gPaKoH4uK> кстать, зачем такой ужас, у телефона нет wi-fi?
<Nor8>  У компа нет ви-фи роутера скорее всего )))
<Ser_> Всем привет
<Ser_> Убунтяне есть вопрос
<Ser_> Пытаюсь поставить 1с , кто пробовал ?
<Nor8> Starkgeist: Про линукс что то не нашел, думаю что по схожему сценарию там телефон подключается.
<Nor8> Starkgeist: По схожему с виндой.
<Starkgeist> Жаль. Ладно обойдусь без этого. Прийдеться роутер купить.
<Ser_> Зачем тебе роутер ?
<gPaKoH4uK> это изврат так инет раздавать, не удивительно что оно по вынь ток
<gPaKoH4uK> Ser_: 1с роутить будет
<Ser_> Не понял ! ПОвтори свой вопрос
<gPaKoH4uK> Ser_: а я ничего и не спрашивал ;)
<Ser_> Мда ,
<Ser_> Ладно , вернемся к 1с
<Ser_> КТо запускал ?
<gPaKoH4uK> Ser_: така что за 1с?
<gPaKoH4uK> версий какой?
<Ser_> Всмысле что за 1с , обычная 1с
<Ser_> 8ю2
<Ser_> 8.2
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда wine@eterosoft
<Ser_> не не не файн нафиг
<Ser_> МОжно и так запустить 100%
<Ser_> У меня трабла с ключем электронным не видет и все
<Ser_> платнорма под юникс системы есть
<gPaKoH4uK> Ser_: эт с какого перепою? без вайна ток сервер ставится
<Ser_> НЕТ
<Ser_> Есть и платформа
<Ser_> Под вайном глючит
<gPaKoH4uK> та и с какой версии?
<Ser_> с какой не знаю
<Ser_> думаю с 8
<gPaKoH4uK> та чичас
<Ser_> Ладно пойду бубн бить дальше
<Ser_> Заскочуц через часик
<gPaKoH4uK> ну-ну :)
<Ser_> ))))))
<Nor8> Ser_ Подробный мануал видел здесь  http://www.opennet.ru/
<openvoid> самый правильный ответ на любой вопрос на этом канале man apt-get && woman apt-go :)
<baronos> sudo apt-get moo
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Nor8> ку
<Amblnb> Как в коньках обращатся к нужному диску если назначение сда или сдб происходит произвольно. То есть какой диск сейчас является сда надо отдельно смотреть, а тем временем в коньках всё перепутано.
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: uuid
<Amblnb> gPaKoH4uK: А разве он не разделы помечает?
<Amblnb> То есть сда1,5,6,200. А нужен именно диск.
<Amblnb> Хотя в "нетеме" разделы тоже дисками кличут..
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: по разделу мона и диск вычислить:)
<Amblnb> Та вычислить я могу. Мне главное чтоб коньки показывали инфу с нужного диска, а не с произвольного.
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда я чего-то не понимаю
<Amblnb> Ну показывает данные по сда, а под сда может быть любой диск. Если я сейчас вычислю и подпишу в коньках какой он, то после ребута всё опять поменяется.
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: пускай коньки сами вычисляют, они ж вроде как умеют скрипты обрабатывать
<Amblnb> Зато я неумею скрипты писать )
<gPaKoH4uK> во а это уже второй вопрос, но как я понимаю, тут всего-то пяток команд будет
<Amblnb> Может быть. Но незная языков скриптов, я умею только перенастраивать в них значения.
<gPaKoH4uK> а кстати, чего они у вас бегают(диски)?
<Amblnb> Незнаю. Давно началось, решал либо монтированием разделов при установке либо в фстаб через уид
<Amblnb> Для файлов оно не мешает, а в коньках некоторые данные местами меняются.
<Amblnb> А есть команда вывадящая общий объём диска? Тогда хоть и не идеально но проблема станет несущественной.
<zgr> df -h
<Amblnb> zgr: А как её применить к сда, а не сда1,5,10 ?
<zgr> Amblnb: df -h | awk -F" " '/dev\/sd/ { print $2 }'
<Amblnb> Хотя у меня есть скрипт, который может помощь вытащить что-то из консоли, но это занимает не мало места.
<Amblnb> zgr: Оно отображает данные по разделам, а не диску.
<zgr> сда1,5,10 это разделы а не диски
<zgr> диски sda sdb sdc ...
<Amblnb> fdisk -l вот показывает размеры, но там тоже очерёдность разная
<Amblnb> Ну да
<zgr> fdisk -l
<Amblnb> Хотя есть идея
<zgr> это тоже разделы
<Amblnb> Но там и размер диска указывается
<zgr> что ты сделать пытаешься? это флешки или что?
<Amblnb> У меня несколько хардов в системе. После ребота они произвольно получают имена сда, сдб, сдц... В коньках вывожу их использование, темперотуру, размер ручками прописан. После ребута эта информация становится перепутаной.
<Anton2d> Amblnb, ${voffset 5}${color #808080}Huge1: ${color }${fs_free /media/huge1} / ${color #808080}${fs_size /media/huge1}
<Anton2d> ${color #CC7A52}${fs_bar 3,150 /media/huge1}
<zgr> температура тоже ручная?
<Anton2d> Без всяких sda
<zgr> эти "харды" именно жесткие диски?
<Amblnb> Нет всё кроме нумерации сда, сдб и размера получают коньки.
<Anton2d> или вот для хоума Home: ${color }${fs_free /home} / ${color #808080}${fs_size /home}
<Amblnb> Anton2d: Это разделы, с ними всё отлично
 * zgr не заметил что ник другой
<Anton2d> Ну по точкам монтирования вывод почему не устраивает тебя
<Amblnb> zgr: Да физические
<Amblnb> с проводами и шнурами )
<himik> по серийнику можно обрабатывать
<Amblnb> К примеру вот часть кода ${hddtemp /dev/sda}°C что туда надо поставить, чтоб прозвольное нумирование не мешало?
<Anton2d> так это же легко
<zgr> /dev/disk/by-id/
<zgr> by-path
<Anton2d> опередил, я этоже хотел сказать
<Anton2d> /dev/disk/by-id  - самое то что надо
<Amblnb> ид я вставлял, непоказывает
<zgr> Температура: udisks --show-info /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3500418AS_9VMKBPK6 | awk -F" " '/airflow-temp/ { print $6 }'
<Amblnb> пачь нет, но и не пойму как его использовать. Там много повторяющих ся чисел
<zgr> что ты точно не так делаешь
<Amblnb> Ну да не так )
<Amblnb> а надо именно сцси или ата, у меня там оба ярлыка есть
<Anton2d> /dev/disk/by-uuid/ мейби проще
<Anton2d> хотя нет, это поять разделы, тебе же диски надо
<zgr> udisks --show-info посмотри там ata scsi wwn(?) все на один диск ссылаются
<Anton2d> ls /dev/disk/by-id/ - покажи вообще сначало
<Anton2d> там будет всё ясно
<Amblnb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826685
<Anton2d> ata-ST3320620A_6QF01Z9W - это сам диск, а ..part1  это уже разделы.
<Amblnb> Это я понял
<Amblnb> Там и в свойствах указано куда ссылается
<Anton2d> hddtemp /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3320620A_6QF01Z9W  - не работает
<Anton2d> ?
<Anton2d> $ hddtemp /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3400620AS_5QG0B9AY
<Anton2d> /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3400620AS_5QG0B9AY: ST3400620AS: 42°C
<Amblnb> В консоли работает
<Anton2d> ну, а уж в конки то запихать вообще не проблема.
<Amblnb> Дело в том что так у меня уже введено и не работает. Щас проверю может нельзя запрашивать один и тот же параметр дважны
<Anton2d> Да прще сделай вот пример мой.
<Anton2d> ${execi 5 sensors|grep temp2|cut -b15-21}
<Anton2d> У тебя будет что то типа ${execi 5 hddtemp /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3400620AS_5QG0B9AY }
<Anton2d> Ну там еще | cut прикрутиш и всё.
<Anton2d> Решена проблема теперь проблема ?
<Amblnb> Да на подобие и хотел сделать
<Anton2d> ну вот делай
<Amblnb> Вот чем гадит в консоль /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3320620A_6QF01Z9W: open: Отказано в доступе
<Anton2d> hddtemp  /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3320620A_6QF01Z9W так говрит ?
<Amblnb> без хддтемп
<Anton2d> а как ты без собрался делать ? %)
<Anton2d> яж тебе написал  ${execi 30 hddtemp /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3400620AS_5QG0B9AY }
<Anton2d> плюс |cut -b15-21} прикрути с нужными цифрами и всё
<Anton2d> 30 - время опроса
<Amblnb> Да в коньках всё так, просто запустил их через консоль и она вото выдаёт
<Amblnb> Прописывал
<Anton2d> покажи .conkyrc
<gPaKoH4uK> Anton2d: зачем cut когда awk надежней
<Anton2d> а ну да, awk надо там да.
<gPaKoH4uK> awk -F ":" '{print $3}' самое оно будет
<Anton2d> согласен, это просто в моём примере было без разницы.
<Amblnb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826716
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<maristo> и тебе
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<Anton2d> Amblnb, поробовал - работает.
<Anton2d> У меня.
<Anton2d> ${execi 15 hddtemp /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3400620AS_5QG0B9AY}
<gPaKoH4uK> та а еще я бы туда if вставил, с проверкой на существование
<Anton2d> ду у него пока вообще не работает никак
<gPaKoH4uK> Anton2d: дык он небось не свой диск подставляет
<Amblnb> А у меня пустое место.
<Anton2d> да свой диск у него вот в пасте
<Amblnb> А в консоли работает
<Amblnb> только через судо
<Anton2d> Как ?
<Amblnb> Может в этом дело
<Anton2d> Без судо должно
<gPaKoH4uK> Anton2d: hddtemp sudo просит
<Anton2d> а у меня не просит ;)
<Anton2d> и в конках щаз вставил всё ок.
<gPaKoH4uK> ыхы
<tagezi> ты наверное под рутом торчишь )
<Amblnb> пишит в консоли без судо "/dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3320620A_6QF01Z9W: open: Отказано в доступе"
<Anton2d> нет конечно
<tagezi> а права как выставленны?
<Anton2d> Всё у меня под обычным юзером. Всё по дефолту, но судо не тресёт хддтемп
<Amblnb> Значит мне надо как-то перенастроить хддтермометр
<Anton2d> может я конечно что то с ним делал, но у же не помню ;)
<gPaKoH4uK> но при этом из гномовского плагина hddtemp нормально отдает под юзером
<Anton2d> Но у меня в любом терминале он не просит судо, и кажетс яне просил со времен установки его.
<Anton2d> Ничё нипонимаю
<shenmue> плохое судо. плохое
<Anton2d> ;) щаз проверю в виртуалке но другом убунте
<Amblnb> Да и бунта у меня 10.04, может уровень безопасности понизили на 12.04? )
<Anton2d> у меня 10.10
<Anton2d> мда... в виртаулке на убунте 10.04 hddtemp /dev/sda
<Anton2d> /dev/sda: open: Permission denied
<gPaKoH4uK> 10.04
<gPaKoH4uK> нашел выход
<Anton2d> Что то я нашоманил со своей убунтой, но судо не трясёт
<gPaKoH4uK> netcat localhost 7634 плюс awk
<Anton2d> У демона спросить тоеть ?
<gPaKoH4uK> аха, отдает
<Anton2d> Но тогда он должен быть включен, а это не факт, что у него он стоит
<Amblnb> ладно попробую так
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: в консоле попробуйте netcat localhost 7634
<gPaKoH4uK> что грит
<Anton2d> при конфигурации хддтемп спрашивает ставить ли демона и на какой порт
<gPaKoH4uK> Anton2d: мы чичас узнаем
<gPaKoH4uK> стоит или нет по дефолту
<Amblnb> Вспомнил, я так делал но из за разницы названий значения постоянно уходят в сторону
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: awk отрежет нужное поле
<Anton2d> да там треть поле надо
<Anton2d> |/dev/sda|ST3400620AS|42|C||/dev/sdb|WDC WD15EADS-00P8B0|35|C|  такой вывод
<gPaKoH4uK> та вот тут засада
<Amblnb> Вывод то подобный, но названия то будут разными. Щас попробую команду составить
<Anton2d> хотя тут вообще сложно всё выковорить. Надо искать имя винта
<gPaKoH4uK> тогда над над hddtemp думать
<Amblnb> |/dev/sg0|WDC WD6400AARS-00Y5B1|31|C||/dev/sg1|WDC WD800JB-00ETA0|28|C||/dev/sg3|ST3320620A|31|C||/dev/sda|WDC WD6400AARS-00Y5B1|31|C||/dev/sdb|WDC WD800JB-00ETA0|28|C||/dev/sdc|ST3320620A|32|C|
<Amblnb> Строку в коньках выдало. теперь осталось порезать.
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> нафига коньки нужны? вообще не понятно
<gPaKoH4uK> shenmue: чтоб кататься :D
<Amblnb> и надеюсь этот авк конти поможет
<Amblnb> Правильно )
<shenmue> byobu +saidar и никаких заморочек
<Anton2d> ну позиции винтов будут тусоваться, поэтому надо -F и искать название винта, гиммор да.
<Amblnb> Ну я примерно понял как его использовать, но позиции принта довольно размыты.
<gPaKoH4uK> Anton2d: chmod a+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp решает проблему sudo
<skai-falkorr> man lm-sensors
<skai-falkorr> man grep
<skai-falkorr> man cut
<skai-falkorr> man exec
<Anton2d> Ну вот пришёл и всё опошлил.
<skai-falkorr> man forum, где все это давно в примерах конфигов коньков дано
<Amblnb> А есть где-то эти маны с таким же переводом как тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky ?
<Amblnb> gPaKoH4uK: А этот способ ничё мне там не покалечит?
<gPaKoH4uK> нет :)
<Anton2d> Глянул что у меня: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 30680 2010-05-10 20:30 /usr/sbin/hddtemp*
<gPaKoH4uK> просто права на исполнение обычным пользователя дает
<Amblnb> пробую...
<Anton2d> И так было по дефолту, я точно не менял ;) кажется
<Anton2d> вродебы, наверное, хотя... давно дело было.
<Amblnb> В консоли срабатывает
<Anton2d> ну если прова на запуск поменял, то будет везде работать
<Amblnb> Не, обычный способ в коньках всёравно не хочет. Но скриптами допилить уже вроде можно.
<Anton2d> уже же всё сделали тебе awk -F ":" '{print $3}'
<Anton2d> работает это
<Amblnb> да
<Amblnb> Темперотуру то видно, а как быть с ${diskio_write /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD6400AARS-00Y5B1_WD-WMAV51951940}${diskiograph_write /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD6400AARS-00Y5B1_WD-WMAV51951940 7,180 ff00ff ff0000}
<Amblnb> Они по этим адресам тоже не работают
<Anton2d> iotop ;)
<Anton2d> читай, ман, и таким же макаром настраивай, но это будет посложнее.
<Anton2d> sudo iotop -b -n1 первая строка
<Anton2d> там скорость
<Anton2d> только опять права на запуск ну и пачка гиммороя ;)
<Anton2d> может проще как то заставить её фиксированно диски цеплять
<Amblnb> Оно меня ошибками в скрипте питона засыпало.
<Amblnb> Было бы неплохо
<Amblnb> или как я уже писал на основе сда чтоб размер получало.
<Amblnb> Тогда они могут бегать как угодно, но подписаны будут правильно.
<Anton2d> просто выводи первую строку в тектовом виде из иотоп один раз в секнду, там общая скорость дисковых операций, а графики это фигня всё
 * gPaKoH4uK почесал репу и понял что можно и через nc температуру доставать нормально
<Anton2d> интересно...
<Sergey_IT> что?
<Starkgeist> Как сделать что б окне названия фильма небыло иэроглифов?
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: использовать utf-8 ? :)
<Starkgeist> Можно обьяснить нубу?
<Starkgeist> Использую VLC плеер. В заголовке окна иэроглифы.
<Sergey_IT> Starkgeist, тебе кино нужно или заголовок?
<Starkgeist> Все нужно.
<Sergey_IT> кино обычно без заголовка смотрят
<Starkgeist> Я в окне смотрю фильмы.
<Starkgeist> Тут обсуждения как кино сомтрят или может кто-то подскажет по теме?
<amigo> Starkgeist: теги в не православной кодировке
<Starkgeist> Как попроавить? Подскажите пожалйуста
<Starkgeist> поправить*
<Sergey_IT> когда все будет использовать утф8 тогда будет нормально
<amigo> погугли как перекодировать теги
<Sergey_IT> Starkgeist, на форуме поищи
<Starkgeist> Спасибо за совет и помощ.
<Starkgeist> Easy Tag подойдёт для этого?
<amigo> он для аудио видимо
<Starkgeist> Жаль
<Starkgeist> В гугле пишут что и видео вроде тоже
<amigo> для mp4 подходит
<amigo> для avi используй ffmpeg
<Starkgeist> Спасибо большое еше раз
<Sergey_IT> говорят 12.04альфа2 вышла
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-alpha-2-released/
<Sergey_IT> анекдот рассказать, что ли
<Starkgeist> Лучше раскажи как теги в .avi поменят с помощю ffmpeg)
<Sergey_IT> Starkgeist, не смотрю я кино на компе
<Starkgeist> Тогда анекдот давай
<Sergey_IT> уже не хочу, спать пора )
<LiLv> Кто-нибудь ставил на планшет убунту?
<Intrpt> привет неспящим, не нашёл решения одной проблемы..
<Intrpt> видео утуб в хроме в синих цветах, т.е. как бы отсутствует красный фильтр. ;) В minitube всё ок
<Intrpt> 11.10, хром дев, ждал обновления, дев вот обновился, а проблема осталась.
<gPaKoH4uK> LiLv: на форуме кто-то ставил на планшет от асера
<LiLv> нормально работал?
<gPaKoH4uK> LiLv: нрит нормально, там планшет на атоме и ssd
<gPaKoH4uK> фактически нетбук с сенсорным экраном
<LiLv> Воооот... тоже хочу
 * gPaKoH4uK тоже хочет, но понимает что пока еще рано
<LiLv> Думаю какой планшет взять, что бы на него убунту поставить и без гемороя все работало
<LiLv> почему рано?
<gPaKoH4uK> LiLv: где-то видел планшеты с уже предустановленной убунтой
<LiLv> я тоже видел.. хотел заказать, но доставка из италии бла бла бла в итоге 28000р
<gPaKoH4uK> LiLv: рано, потому что слышал что после релиза 12.04 собираются активно начать развивать версию для арм систем
<LiLv> Ekoore
<LiLv> да знаю, но от планшета бы и сейчас не отказался... через год бы если что бы новый купил да ии все, если бы старый не страивал
<gPaKoH4uK> ну через год навряд ли что-то удуобоваримое будет
<gPaKoH4uK> а так там асер иконика таб w500 или 501 был
<LiLv> я вот думаю http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7315057&hid=6427100 взятьи линукс на него поставить
<gPaKoH4uK> тут матрица лучше асера
<gPaKoH4uK> а так у меня нетбук от msi - линь без танцев с бубнами из коробки работает
<LiLv> хорошо, закажу тогда на днях)
<gPaKoH4uK> LiLv: потом расскажите, как пройдет
<LiLv> мб на хабр напишу
<LiLv> ну или как миниум обзор по нему сделаю)
<Amblnb> Собрат по несчастью ) http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/67558
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: в чем несчастье-то? :)
<Amblnb> Тоже диски монтируются под произвольным номером
<gPaKoH4uK> тю, тоже мне проблема
<Starkgeist> Чем поменять теги в .avi ?
<Amblnb> Для коньков проблема..
<gPaKoH4uK> Amblnb: by-id её спокойно решает
<Amblnb> Пока что не решил полностью
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: ffmpeg не помогает?
<Starkgeist> Та вот вроде нашол графическую оболочку...Лажу всё по форуму...
<gPaKoH4uK> нафинга там графика оО
<Starkgeist> Не дружу я с консолью особо.
<Aleksa> Всем привет!
<gPaKoH4uK> а, ну тогда :)
<gPaKoH4uK> Aleksa: и Вам того же, наверное ;)
<Aleksa> Кто подскажет быстрый xorg.conf?
<gPaKoH4uK> Aleksa: эт как?
<Aleksa> пожалуйста
<Starkgeist> Просто не пойму как там консолью теги поменять ><
<Amblnb> А по ссылкам бы_ид можно получить буквенный номер диска?
<Aleksa> дракончик, для получения максимально высокого fps
<Aleksa> #ubuntu
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: ну попробуйте ffmpeg -i вашевидео.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -title "Новый заголовок" -o новоеимя.avi
<Starkgeist> Новый заголовок без скобок?
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: в кавычках
<gPaKoH4uK> кстати а сами файлы на каком языке называются?
<gPaKoH4uK> Aleksa: в чем?
<Aleksa> Who know how make fast turbo xorg.conf for big fps in games? please
<Aleksa> в games
<gPaKoH4uK> у ё
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: там только перед новоеимя.avi не нужно -о
<Starkgeist> а
<Starkgeist> щяс опять попробую тогда
<Starkgeist> просто в консоль скопировать и заменить ан свое, парвильно7
<gPaKoH4uK> угу
<gPaKoH4uK> правда способ дурной %
<Starkgeist> 1.avi: No such file or directory
<gPaKoH4uK> а делаете-то в той же папке где файл лежит?
<Starkgeist> Это что?
<Starkgeist> 1.avi это кстати мое видео
<Starkgeist> Всмысле.
<gPaKoH4uK> в пряом
<Starkgeist> Что именно делаю
<gPaKoH4uK> прямом*
<gPaKoH4uK> команду выполняете
<Starkgeist> Файл в папке Видео
<Starkgeist> Как мне в этой ж папке выполнить?
<gPaKoH4uK> ffmpeg -i ~/Видео/вашевидео.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -title "Новый заголовок" новоеимя.avi
<Starkgeist> /home/Видео ? так я понимаю?
<Starkgeist> или именно ~ ?
<gPaKoH4uK> Starkgeist: тильда заменяет путь к домашней папке пользователя
<Starkgeist> Спасибо, запомню на будущее)
<gPaKoH4uK> /home/user/ = ~/
<Starkgeist> ffmpeg: failed to set value 'титл' for option 'title'
<gPaKoH4uK> хы
<Starkgeist> Не хочет заменять title
<Starkgeist> Пробывал разные
<Starkgeist> Опять туплю?)
<gPaKoH4uK> пойду я тогда спать, а то думается плохо
<Starkgeist> Спокойной)
<gPaKoH4uK> может че и придумается завтра - просто у меня такая фигня ток на вынь с vlc была
<Starkgeist> почему для мр3 так все просто(
<tagezi> Starkgeist: а ты инет копал по поводу этого вопроса? обычно даже самое тупое уже описано, нужно только порыть как следует
<Starkgeist> Да искал. Часа 3 ищу. Говорят типа есть в VLC плеере но не работает.
<Starkgeist> Есть способ геморойный для 1 файла. А если нужно их 20-100?
<tagezi> была какая прога пакетного перекодирования из вин в юникод
<tagezi> Starkgeist: тебе только титлы поменять?
<Starkgeist> да
<tagezi> Starkgeist: а ты пробовал EasyTag?
<Starkgeist> он для mp3 and mp4
<tagezi> да вот проскакивает инфа что и для видио подходит... возьми фалик да попробуй
<tagezi> ну скопируй в папочку отдельно
<tagezi> что бы если что потереть со спокойной душоё
<tagezi> поидее теги то строються одинакого
<Starkgeist> пробывал уже
<Starkgeist> .avi он не видит
<amigo> ниасилил man ffmpeg?
<Starkgeist> неа(
<amigo> из мана For example, for setting the title in the output file: ffmpeg -i in.avi -metadata title="my title" out.flv
<amigo> ffmpeg -i chak_norris.avi -metadata title="Надрать всем опу" new_chak.avi
<amigo> что-то в этом духе
<tagezi> amigo: а тоже самое только для 150 файлов?
<Starkgeist> а как там задать директорию где лежит файл
<Starkgeist> ?
<Starkgeist> он у меня в /home/Видео/
<tagezi> блин.. перемести его в ~/Видио
<amigo> все индивидуально для каждого файла отдельно. исходную инфу парсить из ffmpeg -i file.avi
<tagezi> Starkgeist: у тебя в хоме должна быть только папка узера и всё.. всё остальное в ней лежит
<Starkgeist> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<Starkgeist> [adpcm_swf @ 0xa03d7c0] Sample rate must be 11025, 22050 or 44100
<Starkgeist> Вот что выдает.
<tagezi> щас поставлю, поюзаю
<amigo> весь вывод с командой на пастебин покажи
<tagezi> у меня вроде всё пашет
<User747[web]> jj
<Starkgeist> Ладно, ну его. Спать охота.
<Starkgeist> Всем спокойной ночи.
<tagezi> прикольно.. только не понятно, кто не воспринимает юникод.. vlc или ffmpeg? )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-03
<tagezi> разобрался ... vlc не понимает юникод.. нужно что-то с этим делать
<tagezi> лан, спокойной ночи
<sharikoff> кто через мтс модем сидит
<sharikoff> ?
<Amblnb> Пользователь мтс.
<ssobolev[web]> Тук-тук, есть кто нибудь?
<ssobolev[web]> Не определюсь какую версию убунты скачивать: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent или http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<scogra> ssobolev[web]<-:десктоп 386качай
<ssobolev[web]> А вторая интересно, для чего предназначена?
<ssobolev[web]> альтернате которая....
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<kobzar> ку
<skai-falkorr> че кто качает альфу2?
<ilshat> кто такой Gary?
<ilshat> у которого сеня ДР
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<Evilkiss> Народ, кто-нибудь знаком с функцией setvbuf?
<Evilkiss> А народ видимо ещё не проснулся
<kobzar> только что услышал по радио Беспечный Ангел на Английском.. ничо так..
<Assada_> Ребят, кто знает как настроить домен в PowerDNS? Прочел кучу мануалов, все установил. Но нигде нет про то как настроить сам домен.
<Assada_> Вот что написал хостинг: чтобы домен заработал с ваших NS серверов нужно чтобы на вашем сервер был запущен и настроен сервер имен. В качестве сервера имен можно использовать bind (named), powerdns и другие программные продукты, выбор зависит от вас.
 * gPaKoH4uK пользуется биндом
<ilshat> в гном2 никак вкладки консоли расположить по вертикали/горизонтали по несколько штук?
<baronos> там вроде терминал 2,32 и он вроде как с вкладками не дружит в отличии от 3,2,1
<baronos> терминатор попробуй терминал
<chapt> http://www.astra-linux.com/
<chapt> цены - винда нервно курит в сторонке
<chapt> 9к за рабочее место
<baronos> на дебиан основана чтоли?
<baronos> NVIDIA Driver 295.17 Review
<HarryShprottey> re all
<SergeyIT> baronos, все гоняешься за новьем?
<baronos> SergeyIT: не,зашел поглядеть, что из нового ПО вышло, а тут .17 дровишки))
<HarryShprottey>  Подскажите пожалуйста, что ему не нравится? http://paste.pro/5141932
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: пойду я альфу2 ставить наверное
<kobzar> никт часом не подсоветует неттоп с двумя сетевыми - надо фарвол настроить что бы маленький получился
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: ток если серверное железо брать
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, попробуй, у меня работает ( но плавный апгрейд)
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, порт занят, может другой Тор работает?
<User357[web]> есть что-нить готовое для организациии прокси сервера (компов 40)
<gPaKoH4uK> User357[web]: например?
<kobzar> есть
<kobzar> сквид
<kobzar> чото руки чешуться 12 бубнду уже ставить и юзать
<gPaKoH4uK> kobzar: может их помять стоит? :D
<gPaKoH4uK> помыть*
<ilshat> baronos: пасиб
<baronos> ilshat: не за что) мне кстати терминатор очень понравился))
<ilshat> baronos: пока мне тоже
<andrex> приветы)
<baronos> хола хола)
<kobzar> а чо ? 12 релиз уже достаточно стабилен
<SergeyIT> kobzar, нет...
<andrex> alpha-2 хм совневаюсь, но на свой страх и риск поюзать можно
<kobzar> всеравно после офф релиза я буду переходить на 12.4
<mivulf> всем привет.
<mivulf> как удалить chrome? ubuntu 11.10
<andrex> ну дык ясно и так, все перейдут
<andrex> apt-get purge google-chrome
<kobzar> ладно щас попробуйю
<mivulf> andrex Виртуальные пакеты, подобные google-chrome, не могут быть удалены
<mivulf> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<andrex> apt-cache search chrome
<andrex> mivulf: может не хром а хромиум?
<andrex> mivulf: chromium-browser
<mivulf> andrex всё, спасибо. правильная команда оказалась такая: apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<andrex> ык, нежданчик
<Starkgeist> хм
<Starkgeist> А у меня проблемы с хромом когда его растягваю
<Starkgeist> искажение вокруг границ его
<SergeyIT> kobzar, да поставь 12.04 и посмотри (я в 10.04 с прошлого года не работал)
<SergeyIT> kobzar, кстати - она стоит у меня на 3-х компах
<kobzar> щас уже качаю. попробуем!
<kobzar> Слушайте а никто не вкурсе под убунту ест pf ?
<HarryShprottey> ребят, что не так? Тор запустил, всё вроде работает. В барузере в прокси ставлю http 127.0.0.1 9050 и никуда не заходит
<HarryShprottey> страницы не грузит просто
<kobzar> HarryShprottey:  а что должно ыть ?
<HarryShprottey> вроде как на сайт должен заходит под левым ип и т.д.?
<baronos>  
<baronos> ой, сорри
<SergeyIT> не засыпай
<skai-falkorr> kobzar: казалось бы причем тут гугл, причем тут сайт постфактума
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-31-pf-kernel.html
<skai-falkorr> но нет.зайти туда и посомтреть на ссылки, или загуглить оказалось сложно
<HarryShprottey> так почему не работает?
<mivulf> как в unity хоткей прописать? не врубаюсь (
<andrex> HarryShprottey: тор запустил?
<HarryShprottey> да запустил, всё работает. Подключилось
<HarryShprottey> но незнаю как в браузере применить
<HarryShprottey> надо же выбрать хттп прокси и 127.0.0.1 9052?
<kobzar> skai-falkorr: 0_j cспасибо человечище! теперь можно смело сказать что линукс не так уж и плох !
<andrex> HarryShprottey: http://bezrodin.livejournal.com/11056.html
<HarryShprottey> Спс. А где в лисе настройки?
<HarryShprottey> во всех браузерах есть, а в лисе я не могу найти пункт с настройками
<mivulf> в меню edit
<Starkgeist> А Rhythmox OGG stream не читает?
<Starkgeist> box*
<mivulf> Подскажите, как создать горячую клавишу в unity
<andrex> читает
<mivulf> ну то есть я нашел уже shortcuts, но нифига не понимаю, как использовать
<SergeyIT> mivulf, на что тебе шоткат, стандартный?
<mivulf> SergeyIT ну например firefox хочу повесить на Ctrl+Alt+F
<mivulf> SergeyIT но вообще, разобраться, почему оно не работает )
<SergeyIT> mivulf, попробовал - работает )
<mivulf> SergeyIT а как сделал? в двух словах
<SergeyIT> mivulf, на лаунчер браузера повесил alt+ctrl+f
<mivulf> SergeyIT что означает фраза "на лаунчер браузера повесить"?
<mivulf> SergeyIT дай скрин, что ли. сразу понятно будет, о чем речь
<SergeyIT> mivulf, настройки клавы/ шорткаты /launchers - строка launch web browser - ЛКМ на старом шорткате (внизу страницы подсказка)
<mivulf> SergeyIT, а, всё, понял. спасибо. я пытался это сделать через Custom ShortCuts.
<SergeyIT> mivulf, свои я не делал
<mivulf> оно, оказывается, на WWW стояло. кто бы мог подумать.
<baronos> mivulf: на будущее  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uetHvddPRg&feature=youtu.be
<andrex> baronos: ща начнётся, "мне под юнити надо, а это не оно(("
<baronos> artus: хехе))
<andrex> не пугай артуса)
<baronos> ой))
<chapt> baronos: ага на дебиане
<baronos> причем тут дебиан? если убунту юзает назначение клавишь гномовский, то один фиг только в другой руке ;)
<chapt> я про астра линукс
<chapt> я просто отходил )
<baronos> ааааа)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> !CAPS
<ubuntuhelp> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<Starkgeist> Баронос как всегда спешит на помощ)
<Starkgeist> Кто-то World of Tanks запускал под вайном?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не.не поставлю я 12.04
<skai-falkorr> инсталлер скрашился на установке пакетов и языков.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: альтернейт?
<himik> что здесь про астра-линукс говорили?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, бывает )
<SergeyIT> himik, здесь о нем низя
<skai-falkorr> @voice himik
<himik> да за это поделие надо банить навечно
<Starkgeist> А 12.04 говорят LTS будет?
<Starkgeist> Всё. прочитал на сайте уже.
<mivulf> baronos, спасибо. Оказывается, надо было кликать по правому полю, чтобы забиндить.
<SergeyIT> пошла новая куча апдейтов в 12.04
<Starkgeist> Смысл старить сырую версию?
<grad> гм, а новые кеды у вас были тоже в unstable чтоли?..
<SergeyIT> ставить?
<grad> я ещё удивился, как это, для убунты раньше чем для арча собрали
<SergeyIT> Starkgeist, каждый выбирает сам
<Starkgeist> И как оно?
<SergeyIT> нормально
<Starkgeist> Я как понял через менеджер обновлений оно не скоро будет?)
<SergeyIT> после релиза
<Starkgeist> А намечен на когда неизвестно?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дык юнити 5.2 прийти должно
<SergeyIT> 29.04 где-то
<SergeyIT> или рядом
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, пока 5.0.0
<Starkgeist> ясно
<Irvingel> Помогите плиз, открыта в доступ папка чтение/запись, но невозможно изменять файлы созданные с моего компа из сети, и созданные по сети файлы я не могу изменять( пользователь/группа nobody/nogroup). Как сделать чтоб можно было изменять файлы как из сети так и Ð
<baronos> !255 | Irvingel
<ubuntuhelp> Irvingel: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Irvingel> Rf
<Irvingel> baronos: какой клиент лучше юзать?
<Irvingel> Помогите плиз, открыта в доступ папка чтение/запись
<baronos> просто раздели на две части сообщение
<Irvingel> но невозможно изменять файлы созданные с моего компа из сети, и созданные по сети файлы я не могу изменять
<Irvingel> ( пользователь/группа nobody/nogroup). Как сделать чтоб можно было изменять файлы как из сети так и локально?
<HarryShprottey> ребят
<HarryShprottey> почему у меня пиджин не разворачивается?
<HarryShprottey> Стоит юнити. Только окно чата сворачивается и разворачивается, а сам пиджин нет
<baronos> потому что в юнити нет интеграции полноценной для пиджина как в гном 3 :D
<[koshka]> ^_^
<HarryShprottey> и что мне делать?)
<HarryShprottey> и да, сложно ли кеды поставить? У меня интернет меделнный
<baronos> скачать кубунту и поставить
<Lex_S> ы
<[koshka]> че решаете тут? )
<only_you> решаем ставить ли 12.04 с юнити или продолжать юзать кеді =)
<baronos> Надо ставить гном3 и не решать ничего ;)
<[koshka]> опенбокс и вообще про все забыть,не? :D
<[koshka]> че то обновлений у меня тут накопилось уйма просто
<[v-8]_jupiter> openbox +1 или fluxbox
<only_you> опенбокс я тсвлю на слабое железо. а на новом хочется свистоперделок :D
<Starkgeist> Кто юзает скайп?
<[koshka]> я
<[v-8]_jupiter> only_you: тогда xfce4+compiz
<[koshka]> только звук я тут не настраивала )
<[koshka]> хз, ботва какая то с ним
<HarryShprottey> а кеды встанут с радеон картой? И да, почему кубунту ставить? МЕня в убунту всё устраивает
<baronos> лучший вариант скайпа "google-chrome --app=https://imo.im/" имхо)))
<Starkgeist> Бывали проблемы со звуками скайпа?
<Starkgeist> Искажения?
<[koshka]> да у меня тут с ним одна сплошная проблема со звуком
<[koshka]> какой то он не очень
<Starkgeist> Мне от него только чат нужен. нету случайно программы с интеграцией чата скайпа?
<openvoid> нету, всё что есть юзает бинарник скайпа в бэекграунде
<baronos> искажение это нормально для версии 2.2.0.35 ищите версию 2,1,0,28 вроде если память не изменяет, там звук нормуль, или пульс старый впиливать от 10,10))
<[koshka]> Starkgeist: я вот его только как чат и использую
<Starkgeist> Если б это было так легко для новчика)
<baronos> я через сайт звоню без порблем и звук нормальный. А лучше гталк))
<[koshka]> artus: няуууууууууууууууу
<Starkgeist> Ну гталк то лучше, но все знакомые в чате скайпа.
 * [koshka] потыкала artus
<openvoid> проверь что ценят твои знакомые больше - тебя или скайп
<Starkgeist> Это глупо. У них там по 20-30 контактов каки у меня
<Starkgeist> Это им и своих знакомых пересаживать?)
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, пиджин из меню разворачивай
<openvoid> начни с малого
<Lex_S> HarryShprottey: куда они денутся, встанут конечно
<Lex_S> только для эффектов лучше проприетарные дрова ставить
<Lex_S> с открытыми могут быть артефакты
<Starkgeist> У меня и так тут пиджин и т.д. Не говоря уже про всякие г+. Неохота еше и гталк ставить. Он на крайний случай стоит на НТС.
<Lex_S> ох уж эти атишные дрова....
<openvoid> пиджин дублирует функциональность гталка
<HarryShprottey> у меня прориетарные дрова
<HarryShprottey> гном 3 артефачит
<SergeyIT> если радеон старый, то проприетарных нет
<Lex_S> уу
<Lex_S> чё за карточка?
<HarryShprottey> радеон новый, думаю кде поставить. 6310 hd
<Lex_S> странно
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: :P
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет )
<Starkgeist> Я ен ставил драво на на ати
<Lex_S> у меня на HD5470 ни в гноме ни в кедах нет артефактов
<Starkgeist> когда ставил  - гном 3 не ставился
<HarryShprottey> на проприетарных?
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: приветик ) как у вас тут дела ?
<Lex_S> да
<Lex_S> 12.1 каталисты
<HarryShprottey> а как ставил? Я поставил из раздела проприетарные драйвера скачал гном 3- артефакты
<SergeyIT> [koshka], скучно (
<Lex_S> а, это ж убунта)
<Starkgeist> На проприетарных HD4770 гном 3 фейлился.
<HarryShprottey> потом 15 раз переустанавливал, на свободных всё норм, но греется очень
<Lex_S> ну наверно те дрова поставились
<HarryShprottey> у меня тоже на 6310 hd фейл
<Lex_S> ати зло)
<Starkgeist> Ну так я  проприетарные и не ставил
<SergeyIT> компутеры - зло
<HarryShprottey> а кде нормально работают, ни кто не в крусе? И нужно ли их настраивать? Или как гном? Все из коробки работает?
<Starkgeist> И стал норм гном
<Lex_S> из коробки работает
<Lex_S> но если настроить будет ещё больше свистоперделок
<HarryShprottey> а они легче юнити?
<Starkgeist> Не думал что фильм в 32гб пойдёт как по маслу на убунте.
<Starkgeist> на вин7 лагало.
<SergeyIT> в треш - всё как по малу )
<SergeyIT> *слу
<User330[web]> Привет, как вернуть старый Gnome
<Lex_S> ы
<Starkgeist> хаах
<User330[web]> новы типа глючит
<Starkgeist> Новый типа какой?
<[koshka]> а зачем ты ставил новый?)
<Starkgeist> Попему во всех мануалах про гном 3 последний пост про удаление его.
<Starkgeist> помоему*
<User330[web]> Тип тот что без класс меню
<Starkgeist> Ну так выбери классик
<Starkgeist> или unity
<SergeyIT> User330[web], что поставил?
<User330[web]> такого пункта на новых дистрах начиная с версии 11 нет
<User330[web]> 11.11
<User330[web]> 11.10
<Lex_S> а там разве не юнити?
<HarryShprottey>  юнити
<Lex_S> нада на форуме тему прилепить
<User330[web]> да тот самый, с ним не работают проги типа CrossOver
<SergeyIT> User330[web], ну так изучай
<Lex_S> в самый верх
<Lex_S> как удалить всё и вернуть гном2
<HarryShprottey> ребят, а кеды легче юнити? стабильнее?  Стабильны ли кеды? А то на юнити у меня компиз падает частенько
<Lex_S> не легче
<User330[web]> изучил, ничего путевого, везде нужно ставить доп софт левый тоже кривой
<Lex_S> вполне стабильны
<Lex_S> очень настраиваемые
<Lex_S> из собственных настроек
<HarryShprottey> спасибо. Я так и не могу развернуть пиджин
<Lex_S> и не надо кучу сторонних утилит и твикеров
<User330[web]> мне нужно просто вернуть класс-ое меню и все
<Lex_S> чёто панель управления в гноме\юнити не радует совсем
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, а в меню с конвертиком на пиджин кликнуть?
<Lex_S> там все настройки можно было в один пункт вывести ибо их там по пальцам пересчитать
<HarryShprottey> не выворачивается
<User330[web]> этот юнит не удобный, кто придумал все проги выкладывать в одну стопку без деления на категории
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, странно (
<openvoid> это эпл придумал
<User330[web]> если куча прог, приходится долго искать нужную,
<User330[web]> ярылки на стол делать не выход
<Lex_S> User330[web]: начинай набирать первые буквы названия - оно само выдаст
<Lex_S> самые необходимые прилепи на боковой панели
<SergeyIT> User330[web], в левую панель добавить можно
<Starkgeist> у меня на боковпанели всё
<Starkgeist> боковой*
<User330[web]> а если забыл первые буквы, но знаешь что прога системная-админс-я тогда что
<Starkgeist> ну добавь ее на панель слева\справа
<Lex_S> User330[web]: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html вот тут скай писал про доведение юнити до юзабельного состояния
<SergeyIT> User330[web], sys adm
<User330[web]> щас посмотрим
<User330[web]> спасибо за ссылку
<HarryShprottey> Я под тором, сайты не грузит. Пишет This is Privoxy 3.0.17 on localhost (127.0.0.1), port 8118,           enabled может ли быть сайт в дауре?
<User330[web]> а как те проги что я купил и которые работают только с класс меню, их что в помойку например кпил CrossOver PRO
<User330[web]> за это и не любят freesoft ком.компании, нет ответ-и
<User330[web]> есть тут системные программисты
<User330[web]> ?!
<UNIm95> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<HarryShprottey> а можно немного вопрос не по теме?
<sharikoff> UNIm95: ?
<UNIm95>  sharikoff пни вебюзера
<UNIm95>  sharikoff который 330
<HarryShprottey> эм. У меня работает тор каким то образом. Но граф оболочки нету. При запуске Vidalia(граф оболочка) пишет что тор запущен.
<HarryShprottey> нужно процесс тора убить и запускать через видалиб?
<sharikoff> и в чем проблема?
<sharikoff> я новичек в линуксе?
<sharikoff> угадал?
<sharikoff> и не умею искать в гугле?
<HarryShprottey> странно. С тором разобрался. Ип великобритании. А гугл палит что я с россии
<Starkgeist> Это ж гугл
<Starkgeist> Старнно что еше фото твое не показывает.
<HarryShprottey> Нее, я в курсе о гугл и анонимности но всё же. Как он определяет какой язык? Захожу я на гугл.ком. Там пишет гугл на русском. ПО языку браузера? Все личные данные удалил
<Starkgeist> А через что в инет выходишь?
<Starkgeist> По IP и палит.
<openvoid> по языку, по кукам
<sharikoff> причем по своимже кукам
<Starkgeist> Не вижу ничего плохо в этом.
<HarryShprottey> я кукисы почистил. Ип показывает великобритании. Сижу с тора
<Starkgeist> По запросу в поисковике.
<HarryShprottey> ничего не искал
<HarryShprottey> просто зашёл на главную
<sharikoff> по прову
<Starkgeist> Браузер как-то плаит значит.
<Starkgeist> палит*
<Starkgeist> Скорей всего по ip отслеживает.
<Lex_S> забудьте вы про анонимность)
<Starkgeist> Так же каки сайты где показывают посещения с разных стран
<Lex_S> её в интернете нет
<HarryShprottey> каким образом? У меня траффик через тор же пущен
<Starkgeist> хм
<Starkgeist> Тогда даже не знаю
<Starkgeist> Раньше тоже задавался таким вопросом.
<Starkgeist> Просто ради интереса.
<Starkgeist> Как он так перенаправляет.
<baronos> HarryShprottey: tattelecom провайдер?
<HarryShprottey> как ты узнал(
<baronos> по айпи
<HarryShprottey> пиджин вне тора работает
<HarryShprottey> а тут айпи не шифруются что ли?
<SergeyIT> тут открытое сообщество
<HarryShprottey> аа понел
<HarryShprottey> мда, зайти б ещё в настройки пиджина учитывая что он не разворачивается))
<SergeyIT> и правильно, что не разворачивается )
<SergeyIT> а в терминале pidgin не пробовал набирать?
<HarryShprottey> только что попробывал. Иконка слева на панели меня поприветствовала дрожанием и ничего
<SergeyIT> пидгин у тебя какой -то неправильный
<chapt> у тебя в хомяке директорию /.purple посмотри )
<HarryShprottey> есть такая дирректория, что с ней нужно сделать?
<chapt> особенно доставляет accounts.xml
<chapt> это как раз настройки пиджина
<HarryShprottey> их показать?
<chapt> ну если покажешь accounts.xml  будет забавно )))
<HarryShprottey> :3
<HarryShprottey> неа
<HarryShprottey> а что тут не так то? вроде нормально всё с настройками
<chapt> я просто тебе показал где пиджин хранит настрйоки - можешь там поковыряться
<HarryShprottey> у меня стоит менеджен настроек компиза, но там к сожалению, всё на русском. Можно как-то на английском сделать?
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> кто может помочь с установкой jpenvpn
<oxothuk> *openvpn
<oxothuk> пробовал по многим манам из сети, но результата так и не добился. На первый взгляд какая то запутанная система (как по мне)
<oxothuk> считаю себя не особо тупым, так что думаю хватит всего лишь правильного вектора "пинка")
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: попробуешь?
<sharikoff> я чо штатный установщик опенвпна на канале? =)
<sharikoff> oxothuk: ман по которому делал есть?
<oxothuk> http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-i-nastrojka-open-vpn-servera-na-debian-i-ubuntu.html
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> теперь что не получилось?
<sharikoff> oxothuk: ? я говорю что у тебя не получилось? ошибки может какие нибудь? логи?
<oxothuk> ecnfyjdbk? cjplfk rk.xb b cthnbabrfns
<oxothuk> установи, создал ключи и сертефикаты, запускаю. В консоль выпадает вот что"*   Autostarting VPN 'openvpn'  [fail]"
<oxothuk> *установил
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> а логи ты смотрел?
<sharikoff> почему фейл то?
<oxothuk> ага
<oxothuk> первый пинок в нужное место
<oxothuk> ща се)
<sharikoff> verb 3 #Уровень информации для отладки
<sharikoff> вруби 4
<sharikoff> и смотри дебаг
<sharikoff> oxothuk: http://db.tt/CYeTkym3 на вот.. поподробнее вроде
<oxothuk>  Cannot load CA certificate file ca.crt path (null) (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations): error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<oxothuk> в логе, после чего ексит
<sharikoff> No such file or directory ничего тебе не говорит?
<sharikoff> Cannot load CA certificate file ca.crt path (null)  и вот это тоже
<sharikoff> указывать нужно полные пути к файлам
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ну что за люди.ить ответ же им дан сразу
<sharikoff> ну.. вот так..
<sharikoff> народная мудрость
<sharikoff> убунтоиды не смотрят логи
<sharikoff> они постят скриншоты
<skai-falkorr> этож почти библия этого мира.Логи наше всьё
<D0r1aN[web]> Всем привет
<Starkgeist> Привет
<D0r1aN[web]> такой вопрос, не по теме немного
<D0r1aN[web]> ставил кто арч?
<oxothuk> тут же убунты комната)
<D0r1aN[web]> при запуске иксов выкидывает ошибку .initrc exec startxfce4 not found
<D0r1aN[web]> ну всё же
<D0r1aN[web]> люди то с линуксом работают
<Starkgeist> как завести девятку при минус 40. Тут же люди с линкусом работают)
<D0r1aN[web]> не правильно выразился
<D0r1aN[web]> с иксами то люди сталкивались
<D0r1aN[web]> может поможет ктото...
<openvoid> с перврго взгляда fce нетуту, а так хз
<D0r1aN[web]> такая же ошибка при установке гнома
<D0r1aN[web]> и попытке его запуска
<openvoid> иди на #debian-ru
<D0r1aN[web]> там нет никого
<openvoid> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc
<oxothuk> sharikoff:   сервер настроил, клиента настроил.
<oxothuk> sharikoff: пытаюсь подключиться - пишет что вроде ок, но в лог сыпет такое "read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111)"
<D0r1aN[web]> openvoid: ничего нового не нашел, у меня настроено всё правильно
<openvoid> ну тогда не знаю, ничего похожего не гуглится
<D0r1aN[web]> хотя с другой стороны было бы правильно, глупых вопросов я не задавал бы
<D0r1aN[web]> вот то и дело, не гуглится
<D0r1aN[web]> ладно, спасибо
<D0r1aN[web]> пойду позадаю глупые вопросы на оф форуме
<openvoid> на #debian, если английский знаешь
<oxothuk> "read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111)"   как победить данную траблу?
<D0r1aN[web]> английский пока хреного знаю..
<HarryShprottey> а как посмотреть что компизу не хватает? У меня  переодиченский все окна пропадают, через некоторое время воявляются. Также в винде было когда эксплорер падал
<D0r1aN[web]> винда - это не убунта, компиз - это не експлорер.ехе
<HarryShprottey> Точно, я этого раньше не знал
<oxothuk> народ
<oxothuk> нужен еще один "пинок"!
<oxothuk> надеюсь последний
<oxothuk> с openvpn/
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<oxothuk> не то =(
<oxothuk> на клиенте не подымается интерфейс, хотя во время запуска openvpn говорит ОК
<rye> oxothuk, connection refused = со стороны сервера VPN не слушают, или firewall
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> baronos ты чего там мутишь?
<shenmue> а то скучно. может тоже замучу =)
<baronos> shenmue: Гангстер пересматриваю))
<User903[web]> народ подскажите, как в терминалке вывести определенные строки из файла, чет немогу нагуглить?
<shenmue> man grep
<baronos> shenmue: а что то тоже скучно, всё работает, проблем с зависомостями нету, только остаёться дрова на нвидиа новые установить но че то лень))
<shenmue> baronos однофигично и у мну
<baronos> shenmue: у тебя щас какой минт?)
<shenmue> эээ щас гляну
<shenmue> судя по встроенным обоинам десятый =)
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> а то думаю, если на основе гш
<baronos> ой
<baronos> то установил бы по моей статье флаги на раскладку))
<shenmue> 12 на гш. 11 помесь глюкавая гтк2 и гтк3
<snwbrdr> есть кто плотно с squid Знаком
<snwbrdr> ,
<snwbrdr> ?
<Starkgeist> Подскажите что это на рабочем столе крутиться)
<Starkgeist> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwNGkw-CO58
<User903[web]> как тогда через grep  например вывести 10 строку ?
<artus> Starkgeist, гифка кая то
<Starkgeist> Всмысле просто обои на раб.стол7
<shenmue> кстати гифки на рабочем не пашут
<shenmue> http://files.seclub.org/anim/d/b/9/db9f87ceec7e3475461f43b2bc09517b.gif можно попробывать
<SergeyIT> крутит
<shenmue> у меня нет в гноме 2.3
<Starkgeist> крутит
<shenmue> врёте
<shenmue> http://css3test.com/ 56% опера =(
<baronos> shenmue: 63% это много?))
<shenmue> 64% у хрома самый больший. а так ни в одном за 65 еще не перевалило
<shenmue> да и css3 по моему еще не доделанный
<shenmue> baronos шрифт из доса нужен?
<baronos> shenmue: гыы давай)))
<shenmue> сек
<baronos> приколюсь, запихаю куда нить)
<shenmue> в консоль
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/шрифт/
<shenmue> их два
<baronos> keyrus более сглажен)) http://i.min.us/iwQNoqNS8Hcj9.png http://i.min.us/iczW6IwIoYWY8.png
<shenmue> ага. мне тоже по душе
<shenmue> правда я уже на htop проверил. надо mc поставить
<baronos> правда в вичате не айс)))
<baltazor> всем привет, есть 2 компьютера (стац. и ноутбук) , между ники локальная сеть , хочу на стац. "расшарить" папки и подключить их на ноутбуке
<baltazor> как лучше это сделать?
<baltazor> подскажите пожалуйста в какую сторону копать
<SergeyIT> какие ОСи?
<baltazor> ubuntu desktop
<baltazor> на обоих машинах
<baltazor> читаю про NFS подойдет для домашнего пользования или есть что то лучше/стабильнее?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты тут?
<plexor> привет ребятроны!
<SergeyIT> кто?
<SergeyIT> baltazor, если будет иногда вин, то может самба
<baltazor> SergeyIT: ну если будет изредко вин то у меня фтп работает без проблем :)
<baltazor> SergeyIT: в основном будет убунту
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: nfs sshfs плюс autofs для автоматического монитрования
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: про ссхфс да же не слышал :)
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: через ssh
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: я догадался :)
<plexor> какие clipboard менеджеры вы используете, кроме Parcellite, Glipper, Glippy, klipper, Amneseum,  wmcliphist, ClipIt, Keepboard, xfce4-clipman-plugin, qlipper?
<SergeyIT> никаких
<plexor> SergeyIT: удобно?
<SergeyIT> не жалуюсь )
<SergeyIT> больше всего багов создается при использовании копи/пасте
<plexor> SergeyIT: причем здесь баги?
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь КМ? )
<plexor> SergeyIT: епта, клипбоард менеджер для удобства доступа к буферу обмена, а баги там или нормальные данные/код - это вопрос второстепенный
<plexor> например полнотекстовый поиск
<SergeyIT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<plexor> SergeyIT: что, слился в тупнячке и наябедничал?
<plexor> SergeyIT: твои одноклассники не употребляют слово "епта"?
<SergeyIT> plexor, понятия не имею, я их лет 40 не видел
<gPaKoH4uK> plexor: а то сказал что тут одни школьники? оО
<plexor> gPaKoH4uK: пропускаешь буквы и знаки препинания, кто ты, не школьник?
 * gPaKoH4uK детсадовец
<plexor> ясненько)
<gPaKoH4uK> или из яслей... еще не определился, однако
<plexor> SergeyIT: так давай договорим, пока тебя за ложный вызов не наказали, какие баги, ты считешь, создают неудобства в использовании clipboard менеджеров?
<SergeyIT> plexor, поменяй местами, копи/пасте создают баги. Копируешь куда-то текст и забываешь подправить что-нибудь....
<plexor> SergeyIT: да нет, ты просто не пробовал или он тебе просто не нужен, понимаешь, просто нет выбора - хранить в истории буфера или опять искать/копировать текст/код
<Anton2d> Да шо тут спорить, менеджеры клипа - есть добро я вот поставил Parcellite не так давно, до этого вообще не знаол что бывают эти менеджеры, удобно иногда историю глянуть.
<SergeyIT> plexor, я пишу и программирую много лет и когда-то пробовал, но он не прижился
<Anton2d> А вот пока не знал и не пробовал, и не подозревал что это добро.
<SergeyIT> Anton2d, а я и не спорю, только бывают от этого большие проблемы
<Anton2d> Да ладно, линукс это одна большая проблема, а точнее много мелких, на каждом шагу, и ниче и ничего...
<SergeyIT> у кого как
<Anton2d> нет понятно большинство их решается, но порой время/трудозатраты, блин...
<plexor> SergeyIT: ты работаешь в IDE или голом текстовом редакторе?
<SergeyIT> plexor, когда как
<plexor> SergeyIT: в тектовом редакторе есть спеллчек, в IDE - деббагер, если ты спастил с ошибкой, то во первых сам можешь увидеть баг, а во вторых сработет IDE
<SergeyIT> это теория
<plexor> какая еще теория?
<SergeyIT> а есть практика
<plexor> SergeyIT: практика чего?
<SergeyIT> всего
<Starkgeist> У кого такое было - клацаешь правой кнопкой мышки по любому файлу и некоторые буквы в меню подчёркнуты.
<gPaKoH4uK> SergeyIT: молодняк, однако, всегда считает себя самым умным на свете :)
<Starkgeist> Только мышкой наводишь - все подчёркивания исчезают.
<Starkgeist> Жуто раздражает когда быстро всё клацаешь.
<SergeyIT> Starkgeist, похоже в отрисовке фонтов бага
<Starkgeist> И как это убрать?
<SergeyIT> Starkgeist, а в какой проге?
<Starkgeist> Да на любом файле. Хоть на пустом месте рабочего стола.
<Starkgeist> Просто когда правой кнопкой мышки нажимаешь.
<Starkgeist> Даже что б папку создать.
<baronos> Starkgeist: это для управления с клавиатуры, к примеру ПКМ и нажать К русскую то он выделит копировать
<Starkgeist> ага
<Starkgeist> Ты прав! Как отключить?
<baronos> оно тебе жить мешает?
<baronos> что ты на мелочи обращаешь внимание?
<Starkgeist> Ну я довольно быстро работаю мышку. и так зрение не очень так оно еше и прыгает перед глазами.
<SergeyIT> Starkgeist, так ты об этом, что и по alt работает?
<Starkgeist> Я когда мышкой навожу оно со всех строчек исчезает.
<baronos> пока он не сказал об этом я бы и не заметил))
<Starkgeist> Сильно раздражает просто)
<Starkgeist> Так как его выключить то?
<baronos> Всех всегда что то раздражает, мир не идеален. Так что смирится надо и не обращать внимание. И отключить нельзя, или если уж надо сильно то ковыряй сорцы наутилуса.
<SergeyIT> это стандарт поведения интерфейса в разных ОС
<Starkgeist> Нажал при этом Alt и оно перестало исчеззать
<Starkgeist> теперь хоть не бесит.
<Starkgeist> Меня бесило само мигание которое получаеться
<SergeyIT> Starkgeist, как говорила одна учительница - бром пить надо
<Starkgeist> Ну да, мир не идеален. Но каждому нравиться своё) кому убунта, кому вин.
<Starkgeist> В PlatOnLinux Список для установки - 100% игры которые можно запустить?
<Starkgeist> Play*
<User004[web]> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста. Проблема с установкой Ubuntu.  Ставлю с юсб, так как нетбук (eee pc). Собственно проблема   программа Gparted выбивает ошибку,когда сканирует диски (из-за флешки) пробовал другую флешку - только 1 раз установилос
<SergeyIT> а сколько раз устанавливать надо?
<User004[web]> переустановить систему нужно
<User004[web]> ставил х64 ( у меня процессор амд) 10.10
<User004[web]> хочу 10.04
<User004[web]> Пробовал кучу разных дистрибутив
<User004[web]> и с офф сата
<User004[web]> и с трекеров
<User004[web]> не ставится
<SergeyIT> зачем на нетбуке 64 битная  ось? Памяти сколько?
<User004[web]> Сергей, как в Виндовс  разрядность я различаю
<User004[web]> х86 до 4 гб
<User004[web]> х65 4гб +
<SergeyIT> тоже пробовал кучу - все ставятся на нетбук
<User004[web]> Я просто подумал что в убунунту разряднасть исходит из процессора
<SergeyIT> в буке сколько?
<User004[web]> 2гб
<SergeyIT> так и ставь 32бита
<User004[web]> Так
<User004[web]> не ставиться
<User004[web]> говорю же
<User004[web]> установка дальше выбора расскладки не идет
<User004[web]> ошибка gparted
<SergeyIT> поменяй влешку, возьми СД ром
<User004[web]> легко сказать :]
<User004[web]> Помню раньше всегда с флешки легко ставилась убунту и проблем небыло
<SergeyIT> с лайв СД разметь диск (это правильнее)
<User004[web]> скажи пожалуйста. каким образом можно ПРАВИЛЬНО записать убунту
<User004[web]> так в том то и прикол, что на флешке лайв сиди убунту. Он грузиться
<User004[web]> но
<User004[web]> когда запускаю ГПартед
<User004[web]> она вылетает при сканировании дисков
<User004[web]> Скажи какой программой с под винды можно правильно записать убунту?
<SergeyIT> так может у тебя с hdd проблема
<User004[web]> неа
<User004[web]> если запустить лайв сиди
<User004[web]> вытащить флешку
<User004[web]> запустить гпартед - все ок
<User004[web]> когда снизу в гпартед полоса сканирования дисков начинает сканироват флеш - вылетает
<amigo> грузись с alternate
<SergeyIT> так значит с железом проблема, усб, флешка
<User004[web]> Ты подскажи мне, с под windows как можно правильно записать убунту? какой прогой
<SergeyIT> с вин никогда не делал этого
<User004[web]> Я записаю флешку через UltraIso 9.5 ( есть функция креат бутейбл)
<User004[web]> флешка становиться как хдд
<User004[web]> Кто то может подскать как именно правильно записать флеш?
<SergeyIT> на ubuntu.com есть
<User004[web]> тот способ который предаставлен на убунту.ком
<User004[web]> при загрузке с флешки - с флешки идет неприрывное чтение
<User004[web]> но екран черный
<SergeyIT> сколько времени?
<shenmue> 0 24
<shenmue> аа... хы. туплю =) извиняюсь
<Anton2d> 3:25
<shenmue> у меня точней кремлевских на три часа ^_^
<SergeyIT> нервный народ какой то пошел
<Anton2d> приток молодых и горячих недоубунтоводов ;)
<baronos> судя по атомным часам 00:29 :D
<shenmue> любопытно что это за часы которым нужна атомная батарея
<tagezi> всем привет
<baronos> 4pda.ru "У нас опять DDOS. Мы уже работаем над решением." ппц печалька, скачать не дают гады ддосовские))
<shenmue> это ни я
<gPaKoH4uK> baronos: эт не гады виноваты, а админы :)
<shenmue> у меня сайт пашет
<baronos> что за сайт?
<Anton2d> и форум пашет
<shenmue> 4pda.ru
<shenmue> baronos видать ты его и ддосишь. ф5 отпусти =)
<baronos> оО девиантарт что ли?))))
<shenmue> а это тут причем?
<tagezi> у меня тоже пашет ))
<baronos> пашет то он пашет, только файло не качается 404 Not Found)))
<baronos> и я авторизован если что)) гыы)
<shenmue> В связи с техническими сложностями мы работаем в аварийном режиме. Подробности в нашем твиттере.
<shenmue> у них свой твиттер есть. круто
<tagezi> я тоже СВОЙ твитер хочу иметь )
<tagezi> можно было бы нанать людей что бы маны все перевели ...
 * tagezi размечтался
<shenmue> смотрите на tagezi  . как его морда лица трещинками покрылась =)))
<tagezi> )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, с английского на английский
<shenmue> эх ура. 66 страниц игр по 10 на каждой. на 60 странице нашел игрульку которую давно искал .
<shenmue> в глазах уже рябит пока читал описание к каждой.
<baronos> я знаю теперь какое расширение для звука надо в гш))
<shenmue> из гш еще и звук вырезали?
<baronos> чтоб  в выпадающем меню звука можно было регулировать громкость разных запущенных приложений которые используют пульс для воспроизведения. типа хрома, ритмбокса, радиотрея и так далее))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: с английского на русский )) я английского почти не знаю )
<shenmue> есть же альт+t =)
 * baronos ушел на #gnome-shell толкать тему в массы
<SergeyIT> tagezi, счастливый, я бы сказал, что я и русского не знаю (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не растраивайся, я русский тоже не знаю )
<shenmue> наша флешка у афроамерекосов называется юисбистик
<Starkgeist> хм
<Starkgeist> А как в вичат писать в приват?)
<Lex_S> набери /query ник
<Starkgeist> Спасибо)
<Lex_S> про автодополнение я думаю ты знаешь
<dirijat_> доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа!
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> утра
<Lex_S> ты спрашивай
<dirijat_> Нужна помощь
<Lex_S> а там если уто проснётся - ответит
<dirijat_> В общем опишу проблему подробно
<Lex_S> s/уто/кто
<Lex_S> правильно
<dirijat_> У меня установлена видеокарта Nvidia AGP Riva TNT (nv5)
<tagezi> ага, драйвер опятьо не встал
<Lex_S> хорошее начало)
<SergeyIT> с лайвСД попробуй
<SergeyIT> телепатим дальше?
<dirijat_> В Ubuntu 10,10 мне удалось установить nouveau driver 3d Experimental
<shenmue> зачем?
<dirijat_> на этой древней карточке мне удавалось смотреть фильмы BDRip с разрешением до 720p
<shenmue> теперь ждем проблему
<SergeyIT> купи чего поновее
<tagezi> точно утра
<dirijat_> в общем на Ubuntu 11.04 и 11.10 мне настроить этот драйвер не удалось из приложения Driver Manager
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nouveau
<dirijat_> Самонастройка удалась только после апгрейда с 10,10 до 11,10 с сохранением конфигурации xorg
<Starkgeist> cd ~/.weechat/python/autoload
<Starkgeist> wget weechat.org/files/scripts/weeget.py
<Starkgeist> ой
<Starkgeist> сорри
<shenmue> правда я не понял причем тут 3d Experimental и фильмы блюрея
<tagezi> Starkgeist: )))) если ты хочешь скачивать логи таким способом, то зря.. они у тебя в домашней папке уже есть )))
<dirijat_> в общем 3d Expedimental мне предложили установить на 10,10. я установил.
<Starkgeist> та уже понял
<dirijat_> а в 11,10 его как небыло так и нет
<dirijat_> но при апгрейде все настройки остались прежними, с условием что я не затер стару конфигурацию новой.
<dirijat_> ВОПРОС: Где эти гребанные настройки храняться, потому как хочу Ubuntu 12.04 попробовать.
<Lex_S> с такой карточкой тебе 12.04 не светит
<Lex_S> разве что пробовать с проприетарными дровишками
<dirijat_> да вот какраз и светит, потому как я запустил с LiveUSB и заморочки повтаряються
<Lex_S> проблема в чём?
<dirijat_> пробовал создать xorg.conf
<dirijat_> # X -configure
<Lex_S> апт-гет дист-апгрейд?
<Starkgeist> Как можно вичат запихнуть в автозагрузку? или каждый раз его через консоль запускать?
<dirijat_> и пишет мол FATAL ERROR. Could not create lock file in /tmp/.X0-lock
<Lex_S> вообще обновление с очень старыз версий вещь опасная и не лишённая глюков
<Starkgeist> Лучше уже поставить через диск.
<Starkgeist> Я с 11.04 до 11.10 обновился и то немного глюков было
<Lex_S> dirijat_: удали имеющийся
<dirijat_> когда дела апгрэйд, ставил чистую 10-ку потом 11-ю
<Lex_S> оу
<dirijat_> Удальть то удалил
<Lex_S> если конфиги не жалко (жалко - забекапь отдельно) - переустанови начистую 11.10(12.04)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Starkgeist> привет
<Lex_S> утра
<Vladislaw> KTechLab на 11.04 можно еще как-то установить, кто знает?
<dirijat_> вот именно что жалко только конфига дисплея...
<dirijat_> как мне его забекапить
<dirijat_> ,
<Vladislaw> а то из репозиториев он был удален, а с лаунчпада пакет много зависимостей просит
<dirijat_> После Удаления X0-lock Пишет: Fatal server error: Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<dirijat_> Кто знает где лежит этот конфиг ж
<dirijat_> чтобы потом 12,04 скормить?
<Starkgeist> у кого были проблемы с Хромом при растягивании?
<Starkgeist> Искажения были у кого-то?
<tagezi> странно.. почему все думают, что те зависимости которые просит паке ему вовсе не нужны? автор, что совсем идиот, и специально напихал библиотек туда, что бы всем хреново стало, когда пакет устанавливаешь?
<Vladislaw> tagezi, это вы мне?
<tagezi> нет, наверное, в /dev/null
<Vladislaw> если да, то там не автоматически их названия выводит, а при попытке установить деб пакет пишет о неудовлетворенной зависимости, взял тот пакет найдя его на лаунчпад( благо там есть раздел в котором описано что необходимо) но и тот пакет что-то просит
<tagezi> ну и собираешь так потихоньку если -f  не справляется
<Vladislaw> тоесть иногда для одного пакета ище 2-3 нада, а их и так там много, так еще с их зависимостями, вот и спрашиваю есть ли возможность автоматически их скачать
<Vladislaw> -f? это к чему параметр?
<tagezi> посмотри пакеты которые нужно, поставь репы на них и качай
<artus> Vladislaw, аптитудом пользуйся
<tagezi> man apt-get
<Vladislaw> так через апт нету пакета
<baronos> artus: cupt рулит)
<tagezi> artus: скем ты говоришь )
<Vladislaw> в репозиториях нет, думал может установить репозиторий, так не нашол
<Lex_S> ух
<artus> хотя если оно двешное, то не удивительно что ему половину кед не хватает)
<artus> baronos, распробовал таки?
<Lex_S> хорошо что я щас в censored
<Lex_S> а то бы поломал бы всё к такой то матери
<Vladislaw> кстати да, просит КДЕ, который тоже не смог установить из репозитория
<baronos> artus: да не особо, просто как альтернативу сказанул, хотя к ней не могу привыкнуть в быстром написании этой команды))
<artus> Vladislaw, странно, с чего бы ему пробить кеды то )))
<Lex_S> кто просит кде?
<artus> Vladislaw, наверно потому что нефиг совать гедософт в гном ))
<Vladislaw> KTechLab
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> ну ещё бы
<artus> *к
<Lex_S> ищи аналоги под gtk
<Lex_S> либо тяни kdelibs + зависимости для запуска на гноме
<Vladislaw> та для учебы нада, хотел бы аналог, та и в системе есть, преподу не нравятся(
<tagezi> да ладно вам.. пусть чел установит себе ручками 95% кде )
<Lex_S> что там преподу не нравится?
<artus> Vladislaw, мм, а ему не пофиг в чем ??? я как дурак всегда думал что главное результат то
<Vladislaw> скриншоты) он не разбирается в программе, хоть там и нужна только схема, но заставляет только эту прогу
<Lex_S> virtualbox
<Lex_S> ну или поставил софтину, решил, заскринил, удалил софтину, снёс ненужные зависимости
<artus> Vladislaw, у вас курс изучения KTechLab называется? если нет то пусть писменно аргументарует ))) и инструкцию с картинками по установке в гном :D
<Vladislaw> так поставить не могу
<Lex_S> вариантов масса
<Lex_S> что просит?
<Vladislaw> дед старой закалки, ему пофиг(
<baronos> artus: как будет алиас к примеру на sudo apt-get к примеру на первые буквы qwe? что то мне лень стало писать длинные команды))
<artus> разница между не понимаю чего у тя за программа потому что дуб-дерево и у тебя там ошибки ооочч большая )
<Lex_S> если 12.04 то 80% проблемы с совместимостбю
<artus> baronos, эммм ?
<Vladislaw> а просит очень много пакетов, притом из репозиториев удалена уже
<artus> Vladislaw, ставь кеды , не будет просить много )
<Lex_S> Vladislaw: ты по китайски  написал?
<Lex_S> установи сов\фтину с зависимостями
<Lex_S> а потом apt-get purge софтина
<baronos> artus: хочу придумать алиас в баш/zsh "sudo apt-get" чтоб не писать, а к примеру ввести три буквы "qwe" вместо судо апт-гет.))
<artus> baronos, у меня аля alias grade='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade'  и тд и тп
<Lex_S> + apt-get autoremove
<Lex_S> всё говно потрёт
<Vladislaw> нашел ее только как деб пакет на лаунчпаде, при запуске которого просит пакет, найдя просит другой
<artus> baronos, http://hastebin.com/fugiluriqe
<baronos> artus: Спасибо большое)))
<Lex_S> Vladislaw: найди тот который дргой
<Lex_S> установи
<Lex_S> вообще ручной метод установки пакетов - весьма костыльный
<Vladislaw> так я 9 штук поискал, и как-то налдоело
<Vladislaw> но найдя все-равно просило
<Lex_S> убунта такая убунта
<artus> Vladislaw, делай в gEDA :D
<Lex_S> и почему я сказал ей mkfs.ext4 - просто удивительно
<baronos> вай вай вообще няшка эти алиасы))
<artus> причем тут ручной метод к тому что ей кеды нужны ? )) вы б или читали для начала прежде чем писать, или думали )
<artus> baronos, у меня их много )))
<Lex_S> я не знаю что за ручной метод если он не может поставить с реп
<baronos> artus: да я теперь их настроу ппц)))
<baronos> настрочу*
<Vladislaw> та не нашел в реп ее
<Lex_S> хоть в генту грузись и прлбивай что за софт и что требует
<Lex_S> Vladislaw:  в ppa искал?
<Lex_S> гугл ==> название софтины + ppa + версия_бубунты
<Vladislaw> Latest version: 	*DELETED*
<Vladislaw> это как понимать?
<Lex_S> чёта вотка с томатом слишком хорошо идёт
<Vladislaw> это при поиске ппа
<Lex_S> Vladislaw: ссылочку
<Vladislaw> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/natty/universe/base/ktechlab
<baronos> http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=ktechlab
<tagezi> интерено, когда приходит чел с вопросом, весь канал лезет в гугл искать решение, или нет? )
<Vladislaw> хм, получилось, спасибо
<baronos> artus: не встечал плагин для вичата, чтоб отображал текст когда с других клиентов кидают сообщение более 255 симовлов?
<artus> baronos,  фильму советуй )
<artus> эммм
<tagezi> artus: Дзэн
<baronos> artus: эмм, я пересмотрел сегодня Гангстер с дензелом вашингтоном))
<tagezi> клёвая фильма )
<Vladislaw> только, установил КДЕ, но вот час назад все это же делал на только установленой сборке такой же самой Убунты, и даже КДЕ не хотело устанавливать, по той же команде
<artus> baronos, как то чего пищут унылые пользователи унылых клиентов меня волнуем мало ))
<baronos> artus: жду качества нескольких фильмов, а пока вообще глухо))
<Vladislaw> sudo apt-get install kde-standard при такой команде писало что пакет не найден
<baronos> artus: кстати, не плохой оказался "О чем еще говорят мужчины")
<artus> baronos, ато я метро 2033 прошол ) терь чегой нить из фильмов найти бы посмотреть )
<tagezi|off> dctv yjxb
<tagezi|off> всем ночи
<Vladislaw> бб
<baronos> artus: и вообще попса зло, я ютьюб атаковал на всякие сентиментальные клипы Оо. :D
<Lex_S> artus: The Specialist (Луис Льоса / Luis Llosa) [1994, США, Перу, боевик, триллер]
<Lex_S> например)
<Lex_S> со сталлоне
<artus> не, старенькое не хочется чей то , ибо есть вероятность и очень высокая что уже смотрел
<Lex_S> не шедевр, но  шерон стоун :)
<Lex_S> а я вот как раз в старых и ищу
<Lex_S> ибо новое всё = какашка
<Lex_S> что-то видел, что-то  даже кайф пересмотреть, что-то даже не видел ниразу
<Lex_S> да простит меня скай)
<Lex_S> хотя, у меня ipv6)
<Starkgeist> Как запилить автозапуск вичата?
<Lex_S> rc.local?
<artus> Кунг-фу Кролик  буду смотреть ))
<Lex_S> или что там в бубунте
<Lex_S> после 12.04 понял что никогда туда не вернусь
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<artus> sleep 3
<artus> gnome-terminal --geometry 177x18-29--4 -e weechat-curses
<artus> как то так
<Lex_S> оно годно только чтобы потестить юнити
<Starkgeist> спасибо
<Starkgeist> Тоесть ты 12.04 ставить не будешь?)
<Lex_S> я её уже поставил)
<Lex_S> и снёс
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828139/
<Lex_S> но щас альфа2 вышла
<Lex_S> надеюсь постабильнее
<Starkgeist> блин
<Lex_S> апт-гет дист-апгрейд
<Starkgeist> что ж с хромом делать
<Starkgeist> начинаю его растягивать - там где растягиваю мерехтит все
<Starkgeist> А когда сужаю то нормально.
<Lex_S> мерехтит?
<Starkgeist> с огнелисом все ок
<Lex_S> а на русский можно?
<Starkgeist> Ну как обьяснить
<Starkgeist> Вот к примеру открыт
<Starkgeist> хром. и ты его растягиваешь в сторону.
<artus> мерцаеть
<Lex_S> хехе
<Starkgeist> Вот промежуток от того где было окно и где мышка - полоски чёрно-белые
<Lex_S> ну у мя мерцает тока когда выходит из ждущего
<Lex_S> причём даже если ребцтнуть в венду потом
<Starkgeist> вернее даже
<Lex_S> минут через 10 потом попускает тока
<Starkgeist> при растягивании
<Starkgeist> впереди границы окна
<Starkgeist> идет мерцание
<Lex_S> эффект элт монитора при размагничивании
<Starkgeist> а видуха какая?
<Lex_S> переключиться на другое окно и обратно не катит?
<artus> ну так не растягивай ) или драйвера нормальные поставь, или компиз нафиг выруби ) мало ли чего у тя там )
<Lex_S> у мя radeon hd 5470
<Starkgeist> у меня гном 3. А если ставлю драва на виждух проприеттарные то гном 3 крашиться.
<Starkgeist> у меня HD 4770
<Lex_S> проприетарные дровишки везде где не стартует адекватно в открытыми
<Starkgeist> Короче ясно. Так и думал
<artus> Lex_S, эмм, переведи )
<Starkgeist> Ну если поставлю проприетарные
<Starkgeist> то могу ручкой гному 3 помахать
<Lex_S> artus: что именно?)
<Lex_S> а то я просто выпил немного
<artus> ати зло) дпроприетарные драйвера на невидию сказка )
<Lex_S> s/немного/немало
<artus> Lex_S, проприетарные дровишки везде где не стартует адекватно в открытыми
<artus> раза 3 пытался смысл уловить )
<Lex_S> хехе
<Starkgeist> ну где левыед рова не катат
<Starkgeist> там проприетарные
<Starkgeist> катят*
<Lex_S> кеды точно на моей неадекватно стартуют особенно с вкомпиленными дровами фреймбуффера
<artus> пользователи радеонов продолжают грызть кактус )
<Starkgeist> вот вот
<Starkgeist> Хотя
<Starkgeist> это только в хроме
<Starkgeist> и все
<Starkgeist> остальное идеально
<Lex_S> гном3 - на рабстоле посередине какаято жесть нарисовалась на xf86-video-ati
<artus> Lex_S, причем тут дрова фреймбуфера то к кедам ) разные ж вещи )
<Lex_S> пришлось ставить проприетарные
<artus> Starkgeist, хром или хромиум ? стабильный или дев ?
<Lex_S> artus: это я про генту)
<Starkgeist> бразуер гугловский короче
<Starkgeist> стабильный
<Lex_S> там на лайве гном 3 напомнил вин3.11 интырфейсм)
<Starkgeist> с сайта ихнего
<Lex_S> метасити и тд
<Starkgeist> Мне ничего не понятно) Я 3 день под убунту.
<Lex_S> а раньше на чём был?
<Starkgeist> вин 7 )
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> там атишные дрова тоже исполняют
<Starkgeist> не, ну ставил пару раз убунту
<Starkgeist> проблема с гномом 3 была
<Starkgeist> удалял
<Starkgeist> Вот щяс почитал гугл
<Starkgeist> и вроде поставил нормаьно как 3 дня уже
<Starkgeist> Ну и baronos очень помог
<artus> убунта и гном 3 вещи слабо совместимые покаместь )
<Starkgeist> Ну от Unity воротит
<Starkgeist> А на старом гноме
<artus> ну хоть в чем то ты правельный )
<Lex_Sh> две линейки - обычные и исправленмиями ошибок игр 10ти летней давности и превью - с фиксами более-менее актуальных игрушек
<Starkgeist> у меня беда с видео по 32гб. блюрей
<artus> Starkgeist, а старый вполне себе работает и кушать не просит )
<Lex_Sh> Starkgeist: кодеки, не?
<Lex_Sh> что говорит mplayer?
<Starkgeist> да там беда с самой видухой
<Starkgeist> когда перетаскиваю
<Starkgeist> видео
<Starkgeist> оно кусками идет
<Starkgeist> и кубакми
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<Lex_Sh> не перетаскивай
<Starkgeist> а сегодня вот запустил Жанну Д'арк 32гб видео. идеально.
<Lex_Sh> объём понятие относительное
<Starkgeist> Просто из за того что на старом гноме не приходил забивать на дрова - ставил проприетарные. Вот и выходила лажа.
<Lex_Sh> есть BD Remux с таким весом в контейнере mkv ап есть оригинальный блюрей m2ts
<Starkgeist> .mkv
<Lex_Sh> рип сделан с поддержкой DXVA? mplayer собран с поддержкой VDPAU?
<Starkgeist> Я юзаю vlc, ан асчёт первого не скажу точно. Это нужно на трекер лезть.
<Lex_Sh> есть дауны котоые рипают с кастомными профилями которые даже ни оджин бытовой плеер не откроет
<Lex_Sh> а, с vlc не ко мне)
<baronos> гыыы думаю че это все затихли, а потом увидел lag (800) :D
<Starkgeist> Ну просто прикол в том что вот на 10.04 беда была , а на 11.10 пошло идеально.
<Lex_Sh> baronos: у меня такие цифры x10
<Lex_Sh> ютк может)
<artus> [Lag: 0.002] ))
<baronos> artus: г3 и убу вообще не совместимы до 12,04 хотя и там особого эффекта не будет имхо))
<Starkgeist> Ты ж меня пропагандировал ставить г3 на убунту)
<Lex_Sh> в венике этот глюу порешил отключением управления питанием сетевой, в ляликсе не знаю где искать, в конфигах ведра ни одной полезной опции в acpi не нашёл
<Lex_Sh> кто скажет - буду очень рад
<Starkgeist> Я как понял ( а я нуб ) что можно юзать и гнома и юнити?
<Lex_Sh> присём разницы на арче\генте\убунте нет
<Starkgeist> Просто переключаясь?
<Lex_Sh> вроде как да
<Lex_Sh> гном-шелл и чтото там ещё
<Starkgeist> Тоесть не будет такого что я перключу на Юнити а потом гном у меня сфейлиться?)
<Lex_Sh> юнити это часть компиза
<Starkgeist> Ех, мне еше читать и читать(
<Lex_Sh> это к скаю
<baronos> Для юзера обычного нет разницы гном3 на убунту, арче, федоре))
<Lex_Sh> а скай наверна спит уже)
<Lex_Sh> baronos: честно, переключение компизом окон со всех столов быстрее чем активитис гнома3
<Lex_Sh> но помоему оно и там настраиваемо
<Lex_Sh> ибо компиз же везде
<baronos> не умеешь ты юзать гном3)))
<Lex_Sh> сказал ты кедоюзеру
<Starkgeist> Всмыс? переключение со стола на стол?
<baronos> я обгоню любой компиз)
<Lex_Sh> если ктонить придумет как юзать на один отдельный стол свой контент(обоину, набор виджетов, фа1лов и тд) то ч буду просто счастлив
<Lex_Sh> как реализовано в кде4
<baronos> и еще один ньюанс, скажем переключатся между двумя терминалам на Alt+~ а переключится с терминала на браузер Alt+Tab
<baronos> скринлетс можно ставить чтоб они на 1 рабочем столе висели, на счет валлпапер не реализовать(
<Lex_Sh> это печально
<Lex_Sh> тогда не вижу особого смысла в куче вирт десктопов
<Starkgeist> Блин как сделать чтоб каждый раз не запускать вичат с терминала,а что б он автоматом при загрузке системы заходил?
<Lex_Sh> если они идентичные
<Starkgeist> Только подробней)
<Lex_Sh> у меня например в кедах один - обзор папки аля рабстол тивичной винды, второй с монитором аля коньки, остальные два просто для размещения окон, и на всех отдельный набо обоев, виджетов и тд
<Lex_Sh> типичной*
<baronos> столы немного другого значения в гном3
<baronos> в будущей версии типа интеграция приложений в раб стол при открытии то есть приложения запущеные во весь экран на каждый стол по приложению)
<Lex_Sh> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0514/h_1273865358_9f1940ad80.jpg старый скрин=)
<Lex_Sh> 4й рабстол
<Starkgeist> норм)
<Lex_Sh> оно так и осталось не допилено
<Lex_Sh> я кампутер пивом залил
 * baronos -Эй телка﻿ да ты вся горишь! -Я твой огнетушитель,Пыш,Пыш
<Starkgeist> А 1й рабочий стол?)
<Lex_Sh> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0601/h_1306876912_0ab1cf70f6.jpeg а это открытые дрова ати на кде4 с граф эффектами KWin
<Lex_Sh> Starkgeist: наверно даже в галерее не осталось)
<Lex_Sh> хз ща гляну
<Lex_Sh> скринам года полтора-два
<Starkgeist> у меня такое было когда с проприетарными дровами гном шелл ставил)
<Starkgeist> У тебя сейчас что стоит?
<Lex_Sh> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0419/h_1271694077_d7849e98b4.jpg один из столов
<Starkgeist> симпатишно
<Lex_Sh> у меня зас стоит гента с kde4.8, archlinux с gnome3 и симёрка
<Lex_Sh> щас*
<Lex_Sh> ни одно не допилено до юзабельного состояния
<artus> извращенец)
<Starkgeist> Мюсье любит извращения?)
<Lex_Sh> artus: ещё тот)
<Lex_Sh> убунта не дожила до трёх дней
<Lex_Sh> мне отсутствие ppa для 12.04 стало последней каплей)
<Lex_Sh> собирать под бубунтой какойто гемор
<Lex_Sh> в 9.04 собирал
<Lex_Sh> тут не стал там моск насиловатьь
<Lex_Sh> помню ещё чекинсталлом квирки поломал аптитуд
<Lex_Sh> всего то пару параметров забыл
<Starkgeist> Чи кубунту попробывать...
<Starkgeist> Но чуввствую это гемор будет
<Starkgeist> С моими то руками.
<Lex_Sh> почему жу
<Lex_Sh> в кедах не надо никаких викеров
<Starkgeist> У меня руки из жопы
<Lex_Sh> твикеров*
<Lex_Sh> все настройки из систем_сеттингс
<Lex_Sh> не то что у гнома
<Lex_Sh> управление питанием гнома убило
<Lex_Sh> две опции всего
<Starkgeist> У тебя ноут?
<Lex_Sh> зачем выносили в отдельный пункт - непонятно
<Lex_Sh> уже да)
<Starkgeist> )
<Lex_Sh> самвсунговский
 * Lex_Sh is listening: 
<Lex_Sh> ы
<Lex_Sh> снова поломалось
<baronos> artus: мачете смотрел?
<artus> непомню, я решил Гуррен-Лаганн какой то посмотреть, мультик-с
<Starkgeist> Который на баше рекламировали пол года?
<baronos> погляди Мачете ибо мачете не смсит)
<baronos> artus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WydQOkjo39E
<artus> ))
<artus> обязательно посмотрю )
<baronos> ушел спать всем пока
<Lex_Sh> baronos: снOFF
<Lex_Sh> я чота после выхлопа emerge никакие другие пакетные менеджеры не воспринимаю всерьёз)
<Lex_Sh> у аптитуда при апгрейде непонятно что на что апгрейдиится
<Lex_Sh> да простит меня скай =)
<Starkgeist> Так, пошол тетстиь на виртаул боксе....
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> аминь)
<Lex_Sh> ой
<Amblnb> Ась?
<Lex_Sh> сорри)
<Lex_Sh> ничё такого не хотел)
<Starkgeist> Может завтра даже переустановлю...
<Lex_Sh> кого?
<Starkgeist> ос
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> да убунта даже 12.04 вроде вполне юзабельна
<Lex_Sh> просто у меня после генты к ней весьма завышенные требования
<Starkgeist> Я ее не пробывал
<Starkgeist> Вернее не хочу случайно сломать ету 11.10
<Amblnb> Ну сама она не сломается. Надо подтолкнуть
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-04
<Starkgeist> обновляю до 12.04)
<artus> ток потом не жлуйся что ничего не работает )
<Starkgeist> хех)
<artus> ставь дебиан и гш и будет тебе счастье )
<Starkgeist> если будт жопа то кде поставлю
<Starkgeist> единственная надежда поубирать глюки это обнова
<Lex_S> единственная надежда поубирать глюки это более стабильный релиз
<Lex_S> а в альфе без них никуда
<Starkgeist> посмотрим)
<Lex_S> у меня вот эмпати там падала при создании учётки
<Lex_S> ну и периодически весь юнити перезагружался
<Lex_S> тока не помню после чего
<Starkgeist> Спать хочу, а обнову не прервешь(
<Lex_S> наутилус или что там за файл манагер падал через раз при отмонтировании дисков
<Lex_S> а так вроде больше е замечал глюков
<Lex_S> это на 12.04 альфа1 x86_64
<Lex_S> тьфу
<Lex_S> amd64
<Lex_S> щас вторая альфа
<Lex_S> мб постабильнее
<Starkgeist> через 40 минут скажу
<Starkgeist> если загружусь)
<Lex_S> так у тебя ж кеды
<Starkgeist> на виртуалбоксе были
<Lex_S> или ты реальную обновляешь?
<Starkgeist> реальную)
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> ну там ведро новое
<Starkgeist> если фейл то утром поставлю кеды
<Lex_S> проприетарные дрова переставить
<Lex_S> если были
<Starkgeist> небыло
<Lex_S> тогда нет проблем
<Starkgeist> а на виртуалбоксе обнова кде зависала на 50%
<Lex_S> ппц вам не спится
<Lex_S> 5 утра)
<Lex_S> а, у тебя 3
<Starkgeist> надеюсь при норм установки такого не будет
<Starkgeist> ага , 3
<Starkgeist> но пофиг
<Lex_S> зря я пил
<Lex_S> давно бы уже спал
<Starkgeist> ппц пока на вин7 сидел ложился в час обычно
<Lex_S> да
<Lex_S> линукс продлевает аптайм
<Starkgeist> дёрнуло ж
<Lex_S> и секс тоже продлевает
<Lex_S> точнее компенсирует
<Starkgeist> хех
<artus> Lex_S, секас с линуксом по твоему вообще безсмертие ? )
<Lex_S> :D
<Starkgeist> Видел гайд по установки убунты на НТС)
<Starkgeist> улыбнуло)
<Lex_S> artus: вот скажи, каким боком у меня граб умудрился поставиться в /boot/boot/grub :D
<Lex_S> у меня явно плохая карма
<artus> ыы
<Lex_S> терь при старте просит вручную указывать ему путь до menu.lst
<Lex_S> поставил граб2
<Lex_S> поставился в /boot/grub2
<Lex_S> обновился
<Lex_S> теперь просит при старте указывать grub.cfg
<Lex_S> команды grub-update нету
<Lex_S> есть тока grub2-mkconfig
<Starkgeist> dance party, dance! dance!
<Starkgeist> хех
<Starkgeist> у меня гуглхром накрылся)
<Lex_S> надо форматнуть снова свой /dev/sda1 и записать заново граб
<Lex_S> по человечески
<Lex_S> Starkgeist: нучше добавь реп для своего гуглохрома
<Lex_S> вместе с системой будет обновляться
<Lex_S> а не вручную
<Starkgeist> потом раскажешь)
<Lex_S> судя по его версиям он обновляется часто
<Starkgeist> у меня щяс уже бошка не варит
<Lex_S> не, это к тем кто убунту юзает
<Lex_S> они тебе ppa нужный подскажут
<Lex_S> у меня на 12.04 половина ппа не работали ибо не поддерживали новую версию
<Lex_S> но думаю это временно
<Starkgeist> я 18 часов уже за компом
<Starkgeist> ппц
<Lex_S> даже банальный убунту-твик не ставится из обчных реп
<Lex_S> Starkgeist: жесть
<Lex_S> тяпница же
<Lex_S> точнее уже суббота
<Starkgeist> я пофиг дома сижу
<Starkgeist> для меня каждый день выходной
<Lex_S> )))
<Starkgeist> если б ты не сказал какой день недели я б и не знал
<Starkgeist> я только числа считаю когда за инет платить
<Lex_S> надо тоже завтра третьегном понасиловать немного настройками
<Lex_S> главное не сломать совсем
<Lex_S> с моей то кармой
<Starkgeist> ставь себе вин98
<Starkgeist> и диабло 2
<Lex_S> боже упаси
<Starkgeist> и всё
<Lex_S> она у меня в бородатые времена жила три дня максимум
<Lex_S> потом я перешёл на семейство nt
<Lex_S> я тогда bsod видел чаще чем щас обрывы интернета
<Starkgeist> хех
<Lex_S> которых за последние два часа было аж 7 штук
<Starkgeist> у меня инет падал года 2 назад последний раз
<Lex_S> везёт
<Lex_S> а у нас говноадээмэль
<Lex_S> с*
<Starkgeist> А если вовремя не плачу за него то мне хозяин сети сам в долг продлевает 30-31 числа)
<Lex_S> мечтаю когдап до меня доберётся оптика
<Lex_S> но это будет ещё очень нескоро
<Starkgeist> Переехать быстрее будеТ)
<Starkgeist> в Харьков)
<Lex_S> скорости в 14 мегабит и щас за глаза хватает
<Starkgeist> 280 рублей 100мбит\сек
<Lex_S> а вот стабильность вообще ни в какие ворота
<Lex_S> с обменнников вообще не качаю
<Starkgeist> я только торренты и юзаю
<Lex_S> сраные сто метров будк пару дней тянуть с такими частыми обрывами
<Lex_S> ну я тоже стараюсь
<artus> Starkgeist, у русичей пичалька с нетом по шнуркам ) но в отличии от нас  хохлов у них гадов шаровый практически 3g безлимитный
<Lex_S> но бывает поосят такие вещи которых там нет
<Starkgeist> 10.1 рейтинг на торрентсру)
<Lex_S> у них? Оо
<Starkgeist> у меня блин)
<Starkgeist> в профиле)
<artus> Starkgeist, а толку ? )) ну рутрекере рейтинг уже давно роли не играет )
<Starkgeist> 3.2ТБ раздачи
<Lex_S> а я с рутрекера каячаю  по DHT
<Starkgeist>  ну +1 к гордости)
<Lex_S> мои 90кбайт/c на отдачу тока на локальном трекере дали почти 3тб отдачи за пару лет
<Starkgeist> 20 мину до конца обновы
<Starkgeist> хех
<Lex_S> имел я этот адсл
<Starkgeist> я восновном фильмы качаю по 15-30гб
<artus> сотка по шнурку рулит)
<Lex_S> причём когда чтот раздаётся на такой скорости сайты открываются минуту
<Starkgeist>  +1
<Lex_S> это жесть вообще
<Starkgeist> у меня когда диалап халявный был 4кбит\сек то пока картинка загружалась уже и девшку завести можно было)
<Starkgeist> :D
<Lex_S> гг
<Starkgeist> или пок сайт грузился успевал воды попить и в туалет збегать
<Lex_S> я после 14мбит по трафику(350мб\мес) был счастлив перейти на 128кбит\с
<Lex_S> пару лет на нём просидел
<Lex_S> сутки-полтора - и фильм упал на винт
<Lex_S> а щас 15 мин и фильм скачался
<Starkgeist> у тебя пакет щяс анлим?
<Lex_S> да
<Lex_S> тока щас акционный
<Lex_S> инет на скорости adsl линии
<Lex_S> а линия не самая лучшая
<Starkgeist> Переезжать тебе оттуда надо)
<Lex_S> из 14 мбит тянет тока 14
<Lex_S> из 24*
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> в москву сразу
<Starkgeist> Та
<Starkgeist> Нелюблю столицы
<Lex_S> или в австралию
<Lex_S> чтоб наверняка
<Starkgeist> в Франкфурт
<Starkgeist> и линию на 1гб
<Lex_S> зачем такие скорости?
<Lex_S> я на 14 мегабитах почти ничего не качаю
<Starkgeist> что б оргазм получать
<Lex_S> хехе
<Starkgeist> Все девушки твои
<Starkgeist> прикинь заходишь в бар
<Starkgeist> и гордо так
<Lex_S> ага, и потом ты проснулся
<Starkgeist> " у меня 1 гигабит! "
<Starkgeist> " У меня больше всех! "
<artus> Starkgeist, 250 грн в месяц :D
<Starkgeist> у нас 300
<Lex_S> тк и представил, подходит парень к девушке "девушка, а у меня широкополосный интернет!"
<Starkgeist> А ты откуда?
<artus> киев
<Starkgeist> Харьков)
<Starkgeist> Главное что б у девушки КАНАЛ широкий небыл
<artus> харош разврат тут устраивать ) расфлудились )
<Lex_S> :D
<Lex_S> утро же
<Lex_S> никому не мешаем
<Starkgeist> У нас ночь пока)
<Lex_S> ну у меня 05:38
<Lex_S> пора спать
<Lex_S> хотя...
<Starkgeist> 3:38
<Lex_S> ещё немного и можно не ложиться
<Starkgeist> 10 минут
<Starkgeist> и обнова стоит
<Starkgeist> проверю и спать
<Lex_S> Starkgeist: это не первая такая ночь для тебя
<Lex_S> будут ещё :D
<Lex_S> привыкай
<Lex_S> когда чтонить внезапно сломается
<Starkgeist> главное что ирка живая была, а то так скучно)
<Lex_S> настрой вичат
<Lex_S> и ирка будкт живая даже если графика сляжет
<Starkgeist> а что его настраивать
<Starkgeist> я и так щяс с него
<Lex_S> ну автоконнект\автозаход на каналы
<Starkgeist> ну все уже настроено
<Lex_S> шоб удобнее было
<Starkgeist> за 3 дня в убунте это я научился хд
<Lex_S> ну, это хорошо
<Starkgeist> удобная штука
<Lex_S> тут некоторые по три для пытаются lspci -v набрать
<Starkgeist> это че)
<Lex_S> а потом выясняется что и убенты то у них ещё нет но в обозоримом будущем будет
<Lex_S> убунты*
<Lex_S> это команда
<Lex_S> как чтонить отвалится - познакомишься поближе
<Starkgeist> Кэп не дремлет хд
<Starkgeist> Пока всё ок , тьфу-тьфу-тьфу
<Starkgeist> Щяс бы кофе
<Starkgeist> Но боюсь девушку разбужу и отгребу.
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> щас бы девушку
<Starkgeist> Самое круто это когда до 9-10 утра сидишь, адевушка встает и спрашует чего я так рано встал. И ты, пряча красные глаза , говоришь что уже выспалася)
<Lex_S> )
<Starkgeist> Наивная
<Lex_S> да я бы не сидел бы стока)
<Starkgeist> Ну
<Starkgeist> когда делать нечего...
<Starkgeist> так
<Starkgeist> 1 минута
<Starkgeist> и ребут
<Starkgeist> проверю....
<Lex_S> помолись чтоб ничё не отвалилось)
<Starkgeist> Хех
<Lex_S> хотя, если не dist-upgrade вроде и не должно
<Starkgeist> Ладно
<Starkgeist> с Богом
<Lex_S> ага
<Starkgeist> щяс отпишусь)
<Lex_S> аминь
<Lex_S> о
<Lex_S> й
<Lex_S> опять я его разбужу)
<Lex_S> так и знал :D
<Amblnb> Надо регистрировать и второй ник )
<Lex_S> бгг
<Lex_S> или сними алиас)
<Lex_S> с хайлайта
<Starkgeist> хм
<Lex_S> живой
<Starkgeist> и что тут изменилось кроме надписи при входе?
<Amblnb> Просто при смене ипа ирка переподключается. А ник считается присудствующим без ответа целых 5 минут ((
<Starkgeist> урааа
<Starkgeist> пропал глюк
<Lex_S> а ты думал что она научится путешествовать во времени с очередным обновлением?
<Starkgeist> с дровами
<Starkgeist> зашебись
<Starkgeist> теперь гном 3 как влитой сидит
<Starkgeist> все мои глюки пропали с дровами
<Amblnb> Как же зимой без дров? )
<Lex_S> надо завтра тоже позадротить
<Lex_S> amigo: это нормально что арчик на этапе udev висит секунд 30?
<Lex_S> хотя, это наверно я чтото сломал
<Starkgeist> я как понял если запилят нормальную,стабильну версию, то обновления ж буду у меня?
<Lex_S> будут
<Lex_S> если захочешь будут и нестабильные обновления новейшей версии
<Starkgeist> пропал глюк с гуглхромом
<Lex_S> ЕСЛИ захочешь
<Starkgeist> та не , обойдусь как-то
<Lex_S> 3.2.2?
<Starkgeist> а где глянуть
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> в аптитуде - уже не помню
<Lex_S> там чтото апт-кеш чтототам
<Starkgeist> мда я рад как слон.
<Lex_S> та набени просто gnome --version кажись что и ответит)
<Lex_S> р*
<Lex_S> так
<Lex_S> нада диван разложить
<Starkgeist> ничего не отвечает но походк 3.2.2
<Lex_S> а то на ноуте так и усну
<Starkgeist> Ладно,всем спокойной ночи!
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> утра
<Amblnb> Как по мне удобней в синоптике глянуть..
<Starkgeist> Спасибо за моральную поддержу и советы)
<Starkgeist> 3.2.1
<Starkgeist> Gnome
<Amblnb> А теперь спокойной ночи ;)
<Starkgeist> Заинтриговали
<Starkgeist> 3.2.2 лучше?)
<Lex_S> вроде пишут постабильнее
<Lex_S> не парься
<Starkgeist> И как его достать? Палкой с пальмы збить?
<Lex_S> [05:59:08] <Lex_S> не парься
<Starkgeist> мне пока не нужно?)
<Lex_S> работает - не трогай)
<Starkgeist> помоему шрифт стал более "мягкий" и поприятней.
<Lex_S> поломаться в случае чего оно и без твоей помощи успеет
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> и звук более ламповый))))
<Starkgeist> Ладно посижу на гноме пока  еше.
<Starkgeist> Ага, как кабинет Маршала
<Starkgeist> Трава на заставке позелнее)
<Starkgeist> Ладно, всем спокойной, а тоя так и не уйду)
<Amblnb> И биты чётче намагничены..
<Starkgeist> У девушки вроде грудь больше стала.
<Amblnb> Как ты на неё гном поставил? о_О
<Lex_S> ты там смотри в следующий раз с обновами не перестарайся
<Starkgeist> Через флешку в одно место.
<Starkgeist> А у девушек с Юнити грудь меньше.
<Starkgeist> во.
<Starkgeist> Всё.Свалил теперь 100%.
<Amblnb> Точно?
<Starkgeist> Да
<Lex_S> кикните чтоб наверняка)
<Amblnb> ВрёшЪ )
<Starkgeist> Не вру, я ушол.
<Lex_S> sudo telinit 0
<Amblnb> С компом на руках
<Starkgeist> С НТС через удаленный доступ)
<Starkgeist> Раньше так делал, а щяс пока без роутера(
<Amblnb> Ну с корманным компом и симкой. Камуникатором.
<Lex_S> да чтож такое
<Starkgeist> Только экран показывает в 16 бит.
<Lex_S> вчера на гентовском канале засиделся с беседой по файл-манагерам
<Lex_S> сёдня тут
<Starkgeist> всё всем спок.
<Lex_S> вот теперь точно)
<scogra> куда? спать? время 8 утра!
<Lex_S> ненене
<Lex_S> мне ещё 2 часа)
<Amblnb> Надо засиживатся когда юзер123воб сидел и требовал помощи в настройке бунты уехавшей на море )))
<Lex_S> бгг
<Amblnb> Причём записаной на болванку ))
<Lex_S> да, из-за таких людей и сижу тут
<Lex_S> как ни зайдёшь - и баш не надо читать
<Amblnb> Наверно поэтому тут больше банов чем пользователей
<Amblnb> Кстате, я почему-то не вижу не одного режима канала О_о
<Lex_S> м?
<Lex_S> [05:06:34] calvino.freenode.net [*@*] включил на канале режим +cnpst
<Amblnb> Может мой клиент глючит..
<Lex_S> http://pastebin.com/T54PVAQb даёшь стабильный интернет от ростелекома
<Lex_S> так
<Lex_S> пойду ка я попытаюсь поспать
<Amblnb> Я с такого оператора свалил.
<Lex_S> мне некуда
<Amblnb> Неповезло..
<Gakonis> Всем привет. Как собрать Deb пакет?)
<skai-falkorr> configure && make && checkinstall
<Gakonis> make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
<Gakonis> что может быть не так?
<sig_wall> Gakonis: скорее всего, не заданы цели или не найден make-файл
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: ты зачем по русски сказал?ясно же, что он не может понять русский
<Gakonis> При сборке пакета появилось такое сообение:
<Gakonis> configure: error: Could not find zlib.h!
<sig_wall> хидеры поставь
<sig_wall> zlib1g-dev
<sig_wall> а лучше найди похожий пакет в репозитории и сделай build-dep
<sig_wall> похожий на то, что пытаешься собрать
<sig_wall> алсо, apt-get install maint-guide-ru и читать до просветления, как наиболее правильно собирать дебки :)
<Gakonis> Спс
<Gakonis> ураааа получилосьььь пакетт собрать...
<SergeyIT> фф 11 приехал
<tagezi|off> о_О
<tagezi|off> ониже только на прошлой неделе фф10 выпустили
<SergeyIT> это в 12.04
<bosyi> да, приехал.
<tagezi> тоесть это альфа?
<bosyi> firefox 11 beta 1
<bosyi> ubuntu 12.04 alfa 2(условно)
<tagezi> бету сделают, обновлюсь.. наверное
<bosyi> вот у меня к примеру в firefox не исчезла кнопка Вперед после апгрейда 9->10->11. если запустить ff в safe mode то все хорошо(
<SergeyIT> bosyi, вперед появляется если есть куда, вперед
<SergeyIT> не сказал бы, что это удобно, привыкнем
<bosyi> нету куда вперед. например открываем пустую вкладку, остальные закрываем. кнопка вперед есть, но не активна.
<bosyi> ога, только что потягал кнопки туда-сюда и стало хорошо.
<Starkgeist> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> чего сломал?
<Starkgeist> Ничего)
<SergeyIT> плохо )
<tagezi> даже странно.. наверное день не задался )
<Starkgeist> Поставил 12.04 ночью
<Starkgeist> все уидеально
<Starkgeist> пропали баги с ддровами
<SergeyIT> в полнолуние ставить надо
<SergeyIT> сегодня обновились дрова на АТИ
<Starkgeist> Ну я думал в 4 утра тоже не плохо
<Starkgeist> Помоему для ноутбуков обнова?
<bosyi> какое там норамльно. юнити (3д) подллмали, теперь что бы появился лаунчер нужно очень энергично тереть мышкой об левую часть экана..
<Starkgeist> я на гноме...
<Starkgeist> Пропали артефакты при ратсгиявании гуглхрома.
<Starkgeist> И глюк при включении радио.
<Starkgeist> Хм, я доволен.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, я на 2д
<bosyi> SergeyIT, знаем. о то о чем я писал окзывается не баг, а фича. ппц
<baronos> только с расширениями на убунту 12,04 с гном 3,3,4 надо повозиться.
<baronos> хола хола)
<Starkgeist> Прювет
<SergeyIT> bosyi, а переключиться на левый верхний угол можно?
<bosyi> SergeyIT, точно не знаю, но я на этот угол повесил Super + W
<SergeyIT> bosyi, установка в сеттингах, внешний вид, вторая страница
<bosyi> SergeyIT, да, можно.
<SergeyIT> и работает? У меня нет (
<bosyi> не работает. самое интересное что если выбрать по умолчанию, то не один из пунктов активный. и лаунчер в любом случае, появляется только от левого края
<SergeyIT> подождем...
<SergeyIT> Такое ощущение, что в следующей версии DE сделают лаунчер по примеру игры "питон", и будем по экрану ловить иконки
<Lex_S> :D
<bosyi> между Tor и i2p большие отличия, или это схожие вещи?
<Starkgeist> ппц, кубунту на виртаул боксе крашит центр приложений, а с лайы сд всё отлично.
<Lex_Sh> Starkgeist: 11?
<Starkgeist> 11.10
<baronos> SergeyIT: http://i.minus.com/if8PSccwr0QVv.png
<baronos> у меня тоже типа есть конвертик))
<SergeyIT> baronos, заготовка нового DE?
<baronos> SergeyIT: гыы)) неа, просто решил поэксперементировать))
<User726[web]> Добрый день уважаемые, помогите пожалуйста, у меня сгорела мать с Raid 0, я поменял мать создал Raid 0, выходит ошибка что не видно диски, хотя в биосе диски видны в чём трабла?((
<User726[web]> Мать была Asus P7H55 поменял на Asus P8Z68-VLE
<User726[web]> Выходит ошибка следующая^reboot and select proper boot device.....
<User726[web]> Есть тут кто?
<User726[web]> Добрый день уважаемые, помогите пожалуйста, у меня сгорела мать с Raid 0, я поменял мать создал Raid 0, выходит ошибка что не видно диски, хотя в биосе диски видны в чём трабла?((
<SergeyIT> кто ошибку выдает и какую?
<Starkgeist> Кто какой клиент для аськи юзает?
<SergeyIT> пидгин
<gdane1> pidgin
<Starkgeist> хм
<Gakonis> empathy
<Starkgeist> Много кто вичат юзает?
<User507[web]> Доброго времени суток, кто -нибудь знает, как пропатчить kmix для поддержки oss4?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не.не буду я до беты1 пробовать 12.04
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это личное дело "героев" ;)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, у меня 12.04 на отдельных дисках (кроме нетбука), поэтому не страшно )
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> юнити - эксклюзив для убунты?
<Lex_S> что-то в арчевском aur походу сломан порт из ppa
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: эт личное дело разрабов. инсталлер крашится на обоих архитектурах
<Nothingalex> всем привет
<Nothingalex> я новенький в этом чате, так что не обижайте меня :3
<andrex> нуну
<Gakonis> )
<RadioKed1> здрасте
<Lex_S> утра
<SergeyIT> Nothingalex, и ты нас не обижай )
<Nothingalex> постараюсь :3
<Starkgeist> Lex тут?
<Lex_S> местами
<Starkgeist> Как поставить окно загрузки обратно от гнома?
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> это вопрос к убунтоводам
<Starkgeist> блин
<Lex_S> в каком конфиге у них прописан логин менеджер
<Lex_S> лично у меня оно прописано в /etc/conf.d/xdm
<amigo> в /etc/X11/default-display-manager посмотри
<Lex_S> amigo: у тебя же арч?
<amigo> ну, на соседнем разделе убунта
 * amigo подглядел
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> да прост интересно, чтото у меня третьегном 3.2.2 какойто анстейбл
<Lex_S> на арчике
<amigo> не пробовал гном
<Lex_S> а
<zgr> Starkgeist: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<omeone> test
<ubuntuhelp> omeone, Failed!
<omeone> проверка
<omeone> меня слышно?
<baronos> нет
<Lex_S> громче кричи
<omeone> отлично
<omeone> что мне делать с этим?: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/screenshotat20120204114.png/
<baronos> это в виртуалке, логаут сделай
<baronos> и зайди снова
<omeone> это с юсб
<omeone> после логаута у меня был чёрный экран
<omeone> и это после 3-х перезагрузок
<baronos> а установку нажимал?
<baronos> установщик нормально отображается?
<omeone> не
<omeone> установщик да
<baronos> ну и устанавливай
<omeone> только некоторые программы так обрезает
<omeone> а в фаерфоксе местами текст не отрисовывается
<baronos> видеокарта АТИ?
<omeone> нет...
<RadioKed1> привет ещё раз
<User412[web]> привет
<Nothingalex> ребята, а у меня тут в nexuiz при нажатии на win не всегда выводится трей - это нормально?
<omeone> baronos, нужно на лаунчпаде об этом писать?
<baronos> omeone: попробуй, а проще проверь, установи дрова на видео, и релогин сделай
<omeone> я их всегда устанавливал через "Дополнительные драйвера" , а оно сейчас мне ничего не предлагает(
<omeone> test
<ubuntuhelp> omeone, Fail!
<tower> рюсский щютька
<omeone> omeone, Fail!
<Lex_S> test
<ubuntuhelp> Lex_S, Failed!
<omeone> упс
<omeone> baronos, ты тут?
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Ребят,  на убунту существует какой фаерволл или ещё что? Попался на сайт, на котором был сплоит.  И я попался и за досил себя))) Не очень понравилось, как от этого защитится?
<Nor8> HarryShprottey: sudo ufw enable
<Nor8> !ufw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ufw'
<Demar> Господа посдкажите в чем косяк нет звука в Firefox
<Demar> не на радио онлайн не на видео
<HarryShprottey> Nor8 спасибо
<HarryShprottey> Demar, попробуй флеш плеер переставить
<Demar> ок ща проверим
<Nor8> HarryShprottey: Помогло?
<Demar> увы не помогло так же нет звука в FF
<Demar> в Chromium звук к примеру есть
<Demar> полная переустановка FF ни к чему не привела
<Demar> вопрос решен
<SergeyIT> как?
<Demar> ... ) в Pulseaudio на вкладке приложения нажал выключить и потом включить звук и все
<Demar> видимо глюкнуло
<Vladislav[web]> привет, ктото может помочь восстановить переключение между окнами по альт таб (перекл. юнити). при нажатии этого сочетания клавиш, слетает весь компиз (всмысле виден только рабочий стол), терминал запустить не могу. После выхода и входÐ
<SergeyIT> !255 > Vladislav[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislav[web], please see my private message
<omeone> !255 > omeone
<ubuntuhelp> omeone, please see my private message
<Starkgeist> Как поменять окно загрузки?
<Starkgeist> Там где вбивать логин и пасс
<Starkgeist> Как его на гном опять запилить?
<HarryShprottey> Nor8 да
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<Nothingalex> пис)
<Lex_S> ага утра
<skai-falkorr> питонисты есть?
<Kirillkaya> я тут новенький:)
<SergeyIT> не удивил
<Kirillkaya> понимаю.. я тут понимаете так сказать порвал отношения, с виндой
 * openvoid запускает фейрверки
<skai-falkorr> так знач тут питонщика нима?
<Lex_S> !unetbootin |Starkgeist
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<Starkgeist> Как флешку в фат32 форматнуть?
<skai-falkorr> запусти disk utility
<SergeyIT> !q | skai-falkorr
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: и чо?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: palimpsest запусти через альт+ф2
<Starkgeist> спасибо
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это я про питон)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, тест запустил
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, юнити упал
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: какой тест?
<SergeyIT> палимпсест
<skai-falkorr> ну и де тест?если там сест
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так внучка отвлекает )
<c0nstruct0r> ksoftirqd кто нить знаком?
<c0nstruct0r> Здравствуйте! У зостера Hyper-V. Под ним мой ubuntu-server 3.0.0-15-generic-pae. С неясной периодичностью процесс ksoftirqd потребляет значильные ресурсы. Что посоветуете?
<artus> c0nstruct0r, http://goo.gl/2OGMI
<markmx> здарова, обьясните мне непонятную луюбовь буржов к lighthttpd?
<markmx> он подджерживает htaccess? и прочие плюшечки? ато с нгинксом не срочлось у меня чота
<c0nstruct0r> artus, я там был. проблема не в сети, т.к. нагрузка минимальна,
<markmx> по усам текло?
<SergeyIT> markmx, так попробуй
<markmx> да вломак ставить :) может потом... на хабре написали про него вот и подумал что-то в нем есть... с нгинксом не срослось потому что он не понял моего куньфу
<dds> ку
<Dmitry> ку
<rapidsp> какие репы седня быстрые, удачно выбрал время для перехода на альфу :)
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, вчера с основного сервера шло 1Мбайт/сек
<SergeyIT> обновление
<artus> apt-fast и тяни в с реп обновки в несколько потоков )
<artus> а если слегка поодпраыить стоковый скрипт, то вообще можно тянуть на всю ширину канала ))
<SergeyIT> artus, зачем, у меня канал 10Мбит
<SergeyIT> арихметика, однако
<artus> я к тому что плевать сколько отдает репа) если можно тянуть в надцать потоков )
<Alana> Привет! есть вопрос по линуксам в целом
<Alana> Могу ли я назвать дистрибутив Ubuntu MyOS ?
<Alana> Могу ли я назвать дистрибутив Ubuntu -----> MyOS ?
<skai-falkorr> Alana: man gpl
<skai-falkorr> Alana: man copyright
<Alana> В Windowse? )))
<skai-falkorr> Alana: man trademark
<Alana> Хмм
<Alana> То есть да?
<skai-falkorr> Alana: ну и ессесно man ГКРФ man УКРФ
<Alana> А слово Linux не обязательно в названии исользовать?
<skai-falkorr> Alana: денис, а по старинке на лоре тредом народ посмешить было нельзя?решил тут начать второй раз?
<artus> гг
<Alana> И ещё можно спокойно сменить имена всех программ gpl /lgpl/bsd/lbsd?
<Alana> Денис нарушил лицензию gpl
<User425[web]> Привет все, скажите какую лучше всего версию Ubuntu использовать одновременно с Windows7???????????????????
<artus> преданый последователь? ))
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alana for gods sake. и почитай ты уже законы и лицензии
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User425[web]" лечим нервы, потом спрашиваем.
<Alana> ЭТо что за дела?
<skai-falkorr> artus: какой то напряженный выходной
<skai-falkorr> Alana: ты так быстро прочел?
<Alana> ты иди и читай раз не знаешь их!
<Alana> сначала школу закончи
<artus> skai-falkorr, здаетцо я знаю этого троля ушастого ))
<Alana> ты такой же денис как и попов
<skai-falkorr> artus: кстать да.подсетка знакомая
<Alana> я уже писала столлману, что не доходит?
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alana for peace and honor
<skai-falkorr> artus: надо срочно отменять вебов
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, весна приближается... обострение
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: при -40 они не могли разморозиться
<skai-falkorr> или в школах каникулы?вроде они у них позже
<artus> а чего оно столману там писало то? )))
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а если -40 + 40 = 0
<skai-falkorr> artus: ахз.о том, что хочет переименовать убунту и все проги:)
<skai-falkorr> artus: феншуй или что еще
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, таких надо отправлять в room #6
<plexor> привет пацаны
<plexor> бодрячком сегодня или где?
<plexor> а у кого Gnome 3, например? Или те, кто собирал и пользуется Evince-3.*
<zgr> что с evince?
<plexor> zgr: у тебя 3.x версия?
<zgr> да
<plexor> а она помнит какие книги открывала / сохраняет положение страниц, как это было в 2 версии?
<zgr> да
<plexor> zgr: тебе не тяжело глянуть, в какой файл она пишет эту инфу в хомяке?
<zgr> странно но если из терминала запустить ругается на dbus и виснет
<plexor> zgr: да? у меня 3.2.1 не ругается и не виснет, быть может ты от рута запустил..
<zgr> нет первый раз запустил из терминала раньше только через наутилус
<zgr> хм у меня видать как-то tmux и гибернация повлияли, если из нового терминала запустить, все ок.
<plexor> zgr: ты хочешь в выводе посмотреть куда оно сохраняет?
<zgr> plexor: пишет в dconf ~/.config/dconf/user ~/.cache/dconf/user
<starkgeist> Как флешку форматировать? Еше раз команду скажите плз.
<artus> да запусти ты gedit и отформатируй
<artus> команды тебе зачем ?
<zgr> starkgeist: mkfs.vfat
<zgr> а как gedit'ом форматировать?
<starkgeist> тупой вопрос но как открыть дисковую утилиту и что б она не блочила меняю форматирования?)
<artus> sudo
<plexor> может gparted?
<starkgeist> а дальше?)
<skai-falkorr> starkgeist: отмонтировать раздел перед форматированием
<starkgeist> Спасибо!
<skai-falkorr> artus: будь проще:)
<artus> ой сорь) я слегка перепуталс гедит с гпартедом :D
<SergeyIT> одного опа пора менять - не выдержал нагрузки )
<baronos> может у него плагин для гедита, чтоб че нить печатаешь и тут Бац, приспичило форматнуть флеху)
<zgr> если бы для emacs я бы поверил
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: я раскатаю его из бекапа
<SergeyIT> :)
<zgr> starkgeist: окно загрузки поменял?
<starkgeist> всмысле?
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32989
<zgr> starkgeist: (05:42:26 PM) Starkgeist: Как поменять окно загрузки?  (05:42:38 PM) Starkgeist: Там где вбивать логин и пасс (05:42:44 PM) Starkgeist: Как его на гном опять запилить?
<plexor> zgr: жаль, а dconf у меня нет
<starkgeist> Да я снес нафиг систему короче и поставил кде.
<starkgeist> Теперь тут менеджер приложений не пашет.
<starkgeist> Сижу мтаерюсь.
<starkgeist> матерюсь*
<zgr> ахахаха молодец
<SergeyIT> главное - эффективно
<zgr> решил проблему радикально
<zgr> а всего одну галочку снять надо было
<starkgeist> Ну
<starkgeist> Я учусь покА)
<starkgeist> Кто кубунту 11.10 юзал? или тут это нельзя спрашивать?)
<skai-falkorr> чтото у меня горло болит.наверное простыл. что? выпить таблетку? неее.эт сложно. отреж ка я себе ногу
<starkgeist> Ну я новичек в этом.
<SergeyIT> все были новичками...
<zgr> да ничего страшного это твоя система делай с ней что хочешь
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32994
<starkgeist> Кто юзал Кубунту?
<zgr> starkgeist: а что тебя интересует?
<artus> starkgeist, а чего ты вообще хочеш добитцо действуя исключительно методом тыка ? без багажа хотябы каких нить знаний
<starkgeist> muon ложиться как только запускаю. Центр приложений)
<skai-falkorr> сперименты проводились на разделе, размером 72 Тб: DDN SFA10K-X из 590 дисков по 450 Гб, на базе которых создано 23 RAID-6 по 10 дисков в каждом, которые объединены в единый раздел при помощи mdadm.
<skai-falkorr> мнеб такой дома.для сериалов:))
<starkgeist> Блин, вот вы что б ОС себе поставить сначала книги читали?
<skai-falkorr> !faq | starkgeist
<ubuntuhelp> starkgeist: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<starkgeist> Или инетрнеты? Ах, что б зайти в инет ОС ж нужно.
<zgr> starkgeist: а ты ее нормально поставил?
<artus> starkgeist, нет, мануалы по пользованию этой ос
<starkgeist> нормально, просто судя по форуму это проблема у каждого второго.
<skai-falkorr> starkgeist: инструкции есть всегда.и везде.только дураки не читают инструкцию и лезут напролом
<SergeyIT> starkgeist, представь себе, читали
<starkgeist> А для чего этот канал тогда? Я думал тут могут помочь. А не кидаться камнями.
<skai-falkorr> starkgeist: помочь при проблеме, а не подтирать сопли и учить читать
<zgr> starkgeist: запусти software-center из терминала
<SergeyIT> starkgeist, спасение утопающих...., а здесь только соломинка
<zgr> видать ОПов новички утомили
<artus> starkgeist, какая проблема ? тотальное отсутствие соображалки чтоб прочесть инструкцию ? да, есть такое дело
<zgr> :D
<artus> starkgeist, а здесь тебе никто не обязан разжовывать то что написанов вики, которую и писали для того чтоб не задавали дурацких вопросов
<SergeyIT>  zgr, не только опов
<starkgeist> Просто хочеться поставить бразуер и читать мануалы. Мне проще через центр приложений. Который,кстати,  крашиться у меня.
<artus> starkgeist, а если тебе не хочетцо самому разобратся а лиш требуеш готовые ответы, дык не мучайся, всеравно через неделю сбежиш на семерочку
<zgr> а на сайте убунту разве не написано не посылать новичков в гугл и маны?
<SergeyIT> starkgeist, а зачем браузер ставить, умолчательный не подходит
<artus> zgr, на форуме есть хавтушечки на все вопросы, на вики то же самое , здесь не филиал гугла по зачитыванию мануалов в слух
<starkgeist> У меня настроеный гугл хром.
<zgr> !topic
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<artus> zgr,  Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9  видиш ?
<zgr> starkgeist: ты из терминала запустил? на что ругается?
<artus> еще вопросы ?
<Alina> Привет!
<skai-falkorr> здраааасте
<Alina> Обсудили всё на инглишканале
<artus> виделись
<Alina> может вы смотрели
<plexor> рассказывай, к чему пришли
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina тя выгнали. вот и не возвращайся
<artus> :D
<baronos> бот выдерживает паузу?)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: пынги
<plexor> ребята, а почему считается, что если человек на убунту - он тупой и неосилятор? почему не уважают пользователей убунту и приравнивают их к хомячкам?
<zgr> plexor: а кто так считает?
<plexor> skai-falkorr: череп, может ты подскажешь? кстати насчет книги у тебя хотел поинтересоваться
<artus> plexor, никто так не счтитает) в некоторых случаях просто констатируют факты ) но не предвзято а по результатам наблюдения )
<plexor> дело в том, что я согласен с такой оценкой результатов
<plexor> skai-falkorr: насчёт книги ответишь?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos:  шрифт оставил?
<Nor8> Есть какой-нибудь способ избавиться от регулярных падений пульс аудио?
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ, неа, в вичате плохо сним)
<shenmue> Nor8 alsa
<shenmue> еще можно конфиг пусьлы снесни
<artus> Nor8, снеси пульс и не мучайся , он не нужен
<Nor8>  Так выставлено в приложении альса, все равно глючит. А полностью не хочу сносить, вдруг пригодится.
<artus> Nor8, не пригодится
<shenmue> на алсье звук чище
<artus> а глючить и будет, по причине того что оно глючное
<Nor8>  Альса рулит, факт.
 * zgr никогда пульса не глючила
<Nor8> Придется от него избавится, видимо, совсем, от пульса этого, пошлого. )))
<zgr> и виртуалках он таки нужен
<Nor8>  zgr: А, точно.
<shenmue> каким вирталкам?
<artus> zgr, как то и без него звук ест ) даже сип клиенты на чистой альсе работают
<shenmue> виртуалкам*
<artus> *ь
<zgr> virtualbox
<Nor8> artus: Ты мне лучше скажи почему на андроид уже портировали стим клиент, а на линукс до сих пор не могут ))))
<artus> Nor8, да я как то не пользую стим ) посему даже не знаю чего там у них творитцо то
<Nor8> artus: Это я к тому, что андрюшка на линуксе ядре. Неужели так сложно для двух платформ написать? )))
<artus> Nor8, ну в вайне ж вроде работает, а смысл в стиме без вайна ? )
<Nor8>  artus: Нативный клиент! )))
<Nor8>  artus: Как дезура )))
<artus> Nor8, эмм, а смысл от стима на андроиде ? )
<Nor8>  artus: Початицца ))))
<Nor8>  artus: Для линукса нет, а на андроид пожалуйста )))
<artus> ну малоли , мож оно на яве там
<Nor8>  Ну так, на яве тоже нужно написать. Само то оно не вырастет.
<artus> стим не нужен :D , и вообще, линуксь вам не игровая консоль, нефиг кактусы жевать и плакатцо )
<zgr> прям аватар ЛОР в IRC
<Nor8> artus: Ты еще скажи, что иксы не нужны )))
<artus> да не, просто реалист
<artus> Nor8, причем тут иксы к вендоигрушкам ? )
<pangolin> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<Nor8> artus: Да это общее место красноглазых. Стим не нужен, иксы не нужны, няшки отстой и так далее )))))
<baronos> только gnome 3 нужен)
<pangolin> artus: do you speak english?
<skai-falkorr> pangolin: /join #ubuntu
<pangolin> skai-falkorr: I need help from a #ubuntu-ru op
<zgr> Alina нажаловалс
<skai-falkorr> pangolin: ерут фыл
<skai-falkorr> pangolin: than ask
<Alina> Да я тут
<Alina> ask what?
<Dmitry> по любому в привате уже сидит :)
<Nor8> Alina: All what you want! Did you heard that song? :-D
<Alina> song no
<Alina> Ljl u here?
<artus> !ru | Alina
<ubuntuhelp> Alina: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<Alina> I've already got all the answers on the channel# ubuntu
<artus> @kick Alina не доходит?
<Nor8> )))
<Dmitry> O_o
<skai-falkorr> вот и нафига оно вечно лезет
<skai-falkorr> artus: надо отменять вебов
<Alina> я получила уже все ответы на канале #ubuntu
<Alina> почему опять кикнули? :(
<Nor8> ПО русски говори )))
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina если выгнали - значит выгнали. читай faq
<baronos> что то Go давно не видно)
<artus> он в ссылке )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а за что ты его?
<shenmue> надоже когонибуть банить
<artus> за непонятливость )
<Dmitry> выполнять норму банов :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: давай грина попытаем.пущай вебов вынесет
 * artus щас схомячит дареной кортошечки, и пусть весь мир подождет :)
<artus> *ж
<skai-falkorr> artus: ктото подарил картофангер?Оо
<shenmue> Dmitry угу. годовой отчет не сходится по норме банов
<Alina> По какой причине какаете?
<Nor8> Артусу подарили кило картошки, пачку соли и обещали не бить по выходным :-D
<Dmitry> :)
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina если выгнали - значит выгнали. читай faq
<baronos> По нужде
<shenmue> девушка ли это?
<skai-falkorr> бородатая и толстая
<Nor8>   Самонзаванная
<Nor8> названная/
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina если выгнали - значит выгнали. читай faq
<Dmitry> :))
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina если выгнали - значит выгнали. читай faq
<Nor8> Да хватит кикать, пусть говорит
<skai-falkorr> @mode -q Alina
<Dmitry> Какая упертая
<Dmitry> :)
<Alina> За что кикаете?
<skai-falkorr> @mode -v Alina
<skai-falkorr> @mode +й Alina
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q Alina
<skai-falkorr> перпутал что убрать
<Alina> skai-falkorr, сколько тебе лет ,малыш?
<Nor8> ))))
<skai-falkorr> ааачерт.точно.эксклюд же
<skai-falkorr> придется по старинке
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina если выгнали - значит выгнали. читай faq
<Alina> я не успеваю прочитать ты в курсе? что ты там пишешь когда кикаешь
<Alina> вкладка закрывается
<skai-falkorr> @kick Alina если выгнали - значит выгнали. читай faq
<shenmue> skai-falkorr артус щас обидется =) это его работа
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык пусть принимает эстафету
<artus> не, я сначала пообедаю )
<shenmue> а ну да. война войной а обед по расписанию
<Nor8> artus: Сала настругал к картошке? ))))
<skai-falkorr> сча серийку досмотрю и спать:)
<skai-falkorr> хмммм
<skai-falkorr> оно сдалось?
<JEY> ребят есть тут кто?
<shenmue> "планшет Ekoore Python S с тремя ОС" о как
<JEY> ребят помогите разобраться, первый раз убунту поставил
<LiLv> кто-нибудь гарену плюс под вайном запускал?
<skai-falkorr> !faq | JEY
<ubuntuhelp> JEY: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<skai-falkorr> !wine | LiLv
<ubuntuhelp> LiLv: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<skai-falkorr> !winehq | LiLv
<ubuntuhelp> LiLv: Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<JEY> !faq
<JEY> спс
<LiLv> на http://winehq.org про гарену плюс нету ничего...
<JEY> будем читать
<skai-falkorr> !forum | LiLv
<ubuntuhelp> LiLv: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<shenmue> непомню ничего что бы выходило сразу с несколько ос на борту
<LiLv> На форуме тоже все тихо по поводу гарены плюс =)
<skai-falkorr> LiLv: ну тогда никто не знает.сочувствую, но никто не запускал. попробуй crossover games
<LiLv> печаль...
<JEY> ребят я скачал програму для IRQ но сижу почемуто через WEB как с вами тут сидеть через программу? заранее прошу прощение за идиотизм
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<skai-falkorr> программу для прерываний?Оо
<skai-falkorr> "я купил автомобиль, но ем через вилку"
<shenmue> skai-falkorr я всегда знал что ты странный
<JEY> программа пидгин, первый раз установил ОС просто, понимаю вас что спрашиваю херню но помогите немножко разобраться
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: я странный?я просто перевел его вопрос в понятные всем аллегории:)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff:
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ну давай.делай свое внушение.
<shenmue> JEY это называется ирц IRC
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: проведи беседу
<JEY> да простите опечатолся
<shenmue> JEY http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<baronos> JEY: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<JEY> у меня нету там кнопки присоединиться к чату
<shenmue> JEY и самый важный совет. прежде чем спрашивать сначала поищи инструкции на сайте убунту или в поисковиках. на 99% все проблемы уже описаны.
<shenmue> JEY это меню
<JEY> все нашел
<JEY> спасибо, она наверху экрана
<starkgeist> как называеться шрифт в убунту?
<shenmue> JEY-NN проверка связи
<baronos> JEY-NN: идентификацию не забуть
<shenmue> starkgeist логотипа ?
<starkgeist> Шрифт букв стандартный
<baronos> starkgeist: ubuntu
<starkgeist> о_о Спасибо
<shenmue> ubuntu-famaly как то так
<shenmue> ubuntu-famaly-ttf или так вроде
<baronos> starkgeist: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<LiLv> Кто-нибудь с API вк знаком?\
<starkgeist> Спасибо
<JEY-nn_> (23:55:03) JEY-NN: я тут? (23:55:03) Cannot send to channel
<JEY-nn_> вот так почемуто через программу
<baronos> JEY-nn_: baronos | JEY-NN: идентификацию не забуть
<JEY-nn_> подскажите как идентифицироваться
<JEY-nn_> пожалуйста
<baronos> JEY-nn_: там у тебя будет окно nickserv ему напиши identify "пароль" без ковычек
<starkgeist> о_О
 * baronos дождался 2мб\с
<JEY-nn_> gjckt bvtyb rfyfkf gbcfnm&
<JEY-nn_> блин
<JEY-nn_> после имени канала писать?
<shenmue>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY пароль
<JEY-nn_> (notice) JEY-NN is not a registered nickname.
<skai-falkorr> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<LiLv> Кто-нибудь с API вк знаком?  =(
<artus> LiLv, причем тут API вк ?
<starkgeist> Шрифты в кде мне глаза выедают ><
<shenmue> LiLv в секте группа есть по этому. и фак подробный
<JEY-NN> раз раз проверка связи
<JEY-NN> Ятут?
<shenmue> JEY-NN ??????? ?? ???
<JEY-NN> через клиент сижу)))
<baronos> shenmue: хехе))
<shenmue> baronos сделал ленту?
<JEY-NN> :-D
<baronos> shenmue: ленту?
<shenmue> мёбиуса
<LiLv> Да там специфический вопрос.. которого  в факе точно нету и я не думаю, что кем то рассматривался.. =) ну да ладно
<baronos> shenmue: а я че то и забыл, у меня пёсика покусали теперь задние ноги не двигаются, так что не до ленты
<artus> чей то не видно в топике канала букв о том что тут решают специфические вопросы касательно апи зомбосекты
<baronos> LiLv: на джаббер конференции федоры спроси
<artus> гг
<JEY-NN> постоянно закрываю окно((
<baronos> artus: там любят забавные вопросы))
<artus> LiLv, можно еще в текподдержку редхата написать, тоже укладывается в рамки твоей логики )
<shenmue> как это ты логику нашел?
<artus> shenmue, ну задавать бессмысленные и беспощадные вопросы везде где можно буковки писать, окромя профильных мест
<artus> обиделось )
<shenmue> artus кстати у шапки же поддержка платная. так вот. за 40$ можно получить ссылку на фак секты =)
<artus> :)
<shenmue> кмята вышла 12ая... больше ничего интересного
<shenmue> только обновы делают линь нескучным =(
<baronos> artus: гыы сократил я для себя "upd && upg && dist" ))
<shenmue> у меня просто update upgrade install purge без sudo aptitude
<baronos> artus: только печалька, если использовать сокращение для apt-get install то автодополнение не работает((
<artus> baronos, у меня работает)
<artus> ток я аптитудом пользуюсь )
<shenmue> baronos http://meandubuntu.ru/2010/01/автодополнение-после-sudo/
<baronos> ааа у тебя zsh, блин а мне лень искать куда его прописывать вместо bash)
<artus> может конечно потому что у меня zsh
<baronos> ща протестю, не поленюсь)
<artus> baronos, sudo aptitude install zsh и будет тебе счастье )
<JEY-NN> ребят а что нужно скачать чтобы другие темы устанавливать?
<baronos> artus: да, zsh автодополняет)
<baronos> !pm | JEY-NN
<ubuntuhelp> JEY-NN: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<baronos> JEY-NN: http://gnome-look.org/ http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<JEY-NN> простите за тупой вопрос, но как открыть терминал?
<baronos> ctrl+alt+t
<starkgeist> ctrl+alt+t
<[Raiden]> в юнити моиск есть, можно написать Терминал
<[Raiden]> п*
<[Raiden]> ку
<baronos> хола хола)
<baronos> на канале гш почти у всех ipv6)
<JEY-NN> ввел
<JEY-NN> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<JEY-NN> ничего несменилось
<baronos> пароль то ввел?
<JEY-NN> угу
<JEY-NN> оно установилось
<JEY-NN> но где теперь его искать?
<Dmitry> в поиске введи
<baronos> открывай даш меню и пиши в поиск synaptic
<JEY-NN> даш меню, фраза мне незнакомая
<baronos> winkey нажми
<andrex> кнопочка со значком бубунты, а там строка поиска вверху
<JEY-NN> gjyzk yfitk gj ntue c.yfgnbr? vtytl;th gfrtnjd
<andrex> )
<JEY-NN> нашел по тегу сюнаптик менеджер пакетов
<SergeyIT> а это нам знакомо
<JEY-NN> как теперь установить менеджер тем?
<[Raiden]> )
<Dmitry> O_o
<andrex> в гугл
<SergeyIT> JEY-NN, не меняй темы, сломаешь что-нибудь. Изучи сначала систему
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: тебе надо почитать как темы гтк3 ставятся, я думаю
<JEY-NN> ребят тока впервые установил убунту, я вас понимаю то что вас достают новички но ведь все ими були когдато
<JEY-NN> меня немного напрягает кнопка закрытия окна слева
<artus> JEY-NN, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читать, и пока не выучиш с вопросами в гугл
<JEY-NN> постоянно заместо свернуть я закрываю
<[Raiden]> или лучше забей. Мне не кажется что это важно, для новичка.
<SergeyIT> JEY-NN, причем здесь новички? Я темы за 4 года ни разу не менял, к примеру
<[Raiden]> Эх, руки чшутся в кубунту послать
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> SergeyIT, ну че, он щас еще рута начнет при логине требовать и компилять полезет )
<SergeyIT> как грубо )
<baronos> JEY-NN: gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout ":minimize,maximize,close"
<Dmitry> пусть кде поставит :)
<SergeyIT> пожалейте новичка
<baronos> JEY-NN: строку в терминале выполни
<JEY-NN> команда не найдена
<JEY-NN> все
<JEY-NN> спасибо большое
<JEY-NN> все получилось
<SergeyIT> а зачем кнопки справа?
<[Raiden]> некотоыре продолжают юзать кубики и т.д.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9gXq1GyKpw
<JEY-NN> я всю жизнь на окнах
<JEY-NN> привычка
<[Raiden]> можно такой же вопрос задать про кнопки слева
<SergeyIT> JEY-NN, отвыкай
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<Dmitry> JEY-NN: в google полно инструкций по установке, а именно для новичков, а вообще полезно почитать forum :)
<artus> [Raiden], кошмар какой ))
<JEY-NN> еще вопрос ввам можно?
<baronos> ужс, а чего лаунчер не летает?
<JEY-NN> как панель задач вниз перетащить
<andrex> baronos: он приклеелся
<SergeyIT> а когда кнопки справа в юнити, в верхнем меню они тоже справа у индикаторов?
<baronos> andrex: намертво его прикрутили однако)) (чуть опять артусу не отправил :D)
<andrex> )
<baronos> SergeyIT: в даш меню?
<[Raiden]> боковую панель можно претащить вниз. Был какой-то нестандартный метод
<SergeyIT> в верхней панели
<baronos> SergeyIT: нее, они так же слева
 * andrex задумался что за панель задач
<[Raiden]> andrex: панель задачь = панель с кнопками запуска\сворачивания
<SergeyIT> baronos, тогда смысла нет их вправо переносить
<[Raiden]> термин правда из винды, но как бы подходит
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], можно конечно, но при обновлениях снова переносит придется
<baronos> SergeyIT: дело привычки, я юзаю только свернуть и закрыть по углам окна) развернуть дабл клик по самой панели)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ2TCie_8NA - How To: Move Unity Launcher Panel To Bottom Of Screen On Ubuntu 11.10
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: Я бы советовал этого не делать или посмотретьпочитать какие ещё среды есть, помимо юнити.
<SergeyIT> я попробовал размер иконок поменять в лаунчере, посмотрел код и плюнул (в 12.04)
<[Raiden]> вероятность вылезания каких-нить глюков есть
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: размер меняется в ccsm
<[Raiden]> ползунком
<SergeyIT> я в юнити2д
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> гыы я знаю как привлекать юзеров в гном3, конвертиком :D
<SergeyIT> с порошком?
<baronos> SergeyIT: тсс, контору спалим)
<Dmitry> тогда я уверен должно быть много пользователей на гном 3
<Dmitry> :)
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVGWFbLOzpw
 * [Raiden] нагло тащит в свою религию ))
<Dmitry> На данном этапе ему всё ровно куда :)
<baronos> как вижу кеды с их иконками аж плохо становится)))
<[Raiden]> тем хватает
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], свистелки и антиреклама, заметил % использования cpu?
<[Raiden]> а ты попробуй захватить с экрана
<[Raiden]> и запусти htop
<andrex> если железки нормальные то это не заметно
<andrex> да унити тоже не ангел, память жрёт как кашалот
<[Raiden]> у меня захват ффмпегом на коре2 333х9 грузит под 100%
<SergeyIT> andrex, не заметил, может чуть больше 10.04
<andrex> SergeyIT: поставь гном 3 и сравни
<SergeyIT> andrex, а что Г3 меньше Г2 ест?
<baronos> встроеный захватчик экрана))  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPR6HahYo8U&feature=youtu.be
<andrex> SergeyIT: нет, но юнити бьёт все рекорды
<SergeyIT> andrex, не заметил такого
<andrex> может правда в 5 и получше стало
<[Raiden]> что-то я сомневаюсь, что юнити ест больше чем гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> процессора может и побольше, памяти точно поменьше
<SergeyIT> вот сейчас 360М занято из 750М
<artus> [Raiden], у нее ж в требованиях минималка гии
<artus> *г
<Dmitry> kde хорошо кушать любит :)
<[Raiden]> сча уже нету  компов с гигом. Только на планшетах и мобилках столько
<[Raiden]> для начала )
<[Raiden]> а во вторых, юнити плагин для компиза, не очень тяжелый по идее
<[Raiden]> гш по любому тяжелее
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], у меня такие (а нетбук с 2Г)
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], и хватает)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/414111/3d1af894 старый офисный комп, с коряво впилеными драйверами на видео, причем оное видео, древняя и стремная интелина
<[Raiden]> да и не важно  мне кажется это. Только для тех у кого комп старый. У меня например уже из невыпускаемых железок, но рамы 4гб. И я не испытываю желания измерять какая среда сколько ест
<artus> и умудряется показывать еще видео онлайн ))
<[Raiden]> Я просто юзаю что понравилось
<artus> правда 10.04 с гномом , а не юнити
<andrex> artus: а проц там какой
<[Raiden]> посмотри сколько весит один гном шелл + муттер процессы
<artus> Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz
<[Raiden]> а потом попроси кого-нить посмотреть сколько весит процесс компиз
<artus> andrex, ничего сверхестественного
<artus> andrex, еще и винт на пата шлейфе :D
<andrex> artus: ну я знаю у меня по слабее этого есть там тоже 10.4 2 гц 512 мб 40 хдд
<baronos> у меня хром на 1гиг подожрал, а гш 113метров всего)
<[Raiden]> Вы себя не любите, имхо )
<SergeyIT> artus, крутой комп, я сейчас сижу с такого, только 2.2ГГц и видео радеон 9600 (ну и 12.04 юнити2д)
<artus> SergeyIT, ну у тебя хоть видео адекватное ))
<andrex> у мнея там гфорс 2
<SergeyIT> не жалуюсь пока
<[Raiden]> ддр2 , 2 гб модуль сча стоит от 700 рублей, ддр3 вроде рублей от 500
<[Raiden]> подумайте есть ли смысл вымерять 100-200 метров.
<andrex> на старых да
<artus> [Raiden], мм, вопрос, нафига нужна система которая только на свои свистелки половину мощностей тратит? )) принцип я живу чтобы есть в противовес я ем чтобы жить чтоль ?
<[Raiden]> на тех котоыре с ддр1 возможно да ) Если так дорог сердцу именно этот комп и хочется смотрет как лагают нвоые версии софта на  музейном экспонате.
<artus> [Raiden], а смысл от новых версий новых свистелок ? чисто чтоб было чтоль ? ))
<[Raiden]> artus: в отличи от того же ГШ , в кде можно вырубить композит в 1 клик. :)
<[Raiden]> это о свистелках
<artus> и вырубить плазму с квином, и чего будет то на выходе ?
<baronos> композит это что?
<baronos> в гш нет компиза и он тут не нужен.
<[Raiden]> и в общем многое меняется. Сейчас браузет может спокойн оесть от 500 до гига
<artus> кстати да  )
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе какой смысл юзат ькомп где нету хотя бы 2гб рам?
<artus> [Raiden], а чего, выбрасывать чтоль ? потому что под стандарты не лезет? ))
<[Raiden]> ой, я ту тчай пью, опечатки )
<artus> кидать 2 гига рама смысла нет, потому что до купы надо видео, а там и проц желательно, дельше мать и понеслась...
<[Raiden]> Ну... Да в общем по вкусу ) Или по деньгам. Я бы при наличии какого-нить дохода обязательно поменял бы
<andrex> для офисных вполне годится древнее железо, я не понимаю зачем печатной машинке производительно в 100500 терафлопс
<starkgeist> как в кде выровнять рабочий стол по сетке?
<artus> [Raiden], менять имеет смысл для каких то конкретных целей, и под какие то задачи
<starkgeist> Значки на нем
<SergeyIT> artus, +1000
<[Raiden]> иногда можно и ради удобства \ роскоши поменять. Или так: задача не считать объем рам и не удивляться тормозам, в софте от 2012 года , на компах которым далеко за 5.
<artus> [Raiden], я се перфоратор купил для удобства деланья ремонта,  хотя можно было в рюшики вложитцо :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> а не считать обем рам, некоторым и на домашнем писи не хватает 8ми гигов для посидеть в контактиках )
<andrex> 500 флешек запускают
<SergeyIT> им и 100Г будет мало
<[Raiden]> ну да , и такое бывает
<artus> а тормоза, [Raiden] я чет не заметил каких то 3d интерфейсов голографических на которые надо такие ацкие мощностя
<[Raiden]> Меня просто немного беспокоит тема типа: что-то лагает. Обычно хочется сказать: а вы что-нит ьпро сандибридж или хотя бы коре2 слышали?
<artus> компизик если что я кубиком крутил еще года 3-4 тому , причем на интегрированом видео в 64 метра и 256 памяти, только потому что конфиг компа был такой а посмотреть хотелось, и как то прогресса особого не заметно )
<artus> да и крутилос это на атлон XP2800+
<artus> rfr nj nfr dhjlt rfvtitr pdfkcz
<artus> как то так камешек звался
<artus> а тут у народа видиш ли на 4х+ ядерных системах с мегавидео и тоннами оперативки все тормозит
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> это у народа мозги тормозят
<artus> просто чем дальше в лес тем толще партизаны ))
<baronos> ппц, чтоб свернуть хром в трей с помощью alltray нужно включать ему системную рамку((
<artus> baronos, зачем хром в трее то ? ))
<SergeyIT> память надо же чем то занять
<andrex> заняться ему нечем вот и  колдует
<artus> угу, скучно когда все работает)
<baronos> artus: а я химичу с "google-chrome app=" ))) типа вместо плеера запустить змюзик и свернуть его))
<artus> аа
<SergeyIT> baronos, купи пианино
<baronos> SergeyIT: у меня гитара есть)
<[Raiden]> бывает ещё конченый минимализм. На ютубе видео видел с арчем и хфце, а желехо 6яд от амд гнатый до 3.8 и рамы 8гб. Ну и зачем на таком компе де без свистелок? :)
<artus> [Raiden], не, ну крайности зло) хотя хфце это еще не крайности) некоторые тайтловые вм суют )
<SergeyIT> а рядом вин для игр?
<[Raiden]> хфце в общем-то да. ещё ничего
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: угу
<JEY-NN> ребят ткните носом в фак по убунте
<artus> JEY-NN, еше раз чтоль ? шапку канала читай
<shenmue> http://www.arbi.se/wp-content/images/compiz_select.png не знал о такой менюшке
<[Raiden]> это fusion-icon
<[Raiden]> давно существует
<shenmue> там много чего в репах. я всего низнама
<JEY-NN> Например, давайте немного изменим внешний вид часов. Для этого нажмите  правой кнопкой мыши на апплете часов и выберите пункт «Параметры»:
<JEY-NN> у меня нету параметров((((
<JEY-NN> календарь открываеться
<shenmue> это в гном два
<JEY-NN> а у меня что? опять простите за тупость
<JEY-NN> учусь только учусь, есть огромное желание во всем разобраться
<shenmue> у тебя есть хрень слева выдвигающаяся?
<JEY-NN> постоянно выдвинута
<JEY-NN> там приложения, офисы всякие
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<shenmue> это юнити. там другое всё. а внятной интрукции нет в связи с интуитивно -непонятным интерфейсом
<JEY-NN> блин а можно сделать как у всех нормальных?
<[Raiden]> ды есть если поискать.
<artus> JEY-NN, ставь 11.04, включай класический гном и не страдай фигней )
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: а гном2 умер, теперь как у всех - это у каждого по своему. У кого-то юнити, у кого-то гном-шелл или его форк. Короче неразбериха. А я вообще использую кде, когда бываю в лине.
<JEY-NN> можно поставить прямо из под этой? а то не дисков не влешек ща нету
<[Raiden]> как раз после релиза гном3
<artus> [Raiden], ты вообе фанатик и проповедник кед )
<[Raiden]> Ну.. Я только говорю, что как у всех - не получится.
<JEY-NN> можно вобще сделать более внятный стол? я как то давно устанавливал мандрива, дык там все ясно и понятно
<baronos> artus: http://i.minus.com/ibqweCNvv72U4r.png  прикольно получилось, иконку юзает с шапки сайта и даже показывает кто исполняет, если бы еще поизучать модули gtk то можно и придумать как сделать няшно))
<JEY-NN> а тут даж жесткий диск ненайду
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: попробуй доставить пакет gnome-shell , это добавит сессию с гном3. У многих сча это. Тольк осразу не пугайся...
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> baronos, вобщем d7 и гш живее всех живых ?
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: жесткий диск... Тебе надо файловый менеджер значит, в юнити\гном3 он называется nautilus
<baronos> artus: а то)) это самое идеальное сочетание))
<[Raiden]> и ещё...
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<artus> знать таки буду его ставить потом
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай
<JEY-NN> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<JEY-NN> вот это прописал в терм
<JEY-NN> норм?
<artus> и будет у тебя недошел )
<baronos> artus: гыы http://www.osnews.com/img/24536/broadway-screencast.webm
<JEY-NN> у меня просто щас нету физических носителей под рукой чтобы скачать и переставить чето другое
<JEY-NN> команда выполнилась
<[Raiden]> JEY-NN: нормально. Для выбора надо логаут сделать и там будет шестеренка рядом с ником, со с писком сессий
<artus> baronos, ыыыыы
<[Raiden]> по гном-шеллу у нас баронос гуру )
<JEY-NN> добавилась новая тема оформления, начинка несменилась
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> это чуть больше чем просто тема.
<[Raiden]> или у тебя гном-шелл не загрузился - незнаю
<JEY-NN> вобще только стили окон сменились и все
<[Raiden]> в общем я спрятался
<JEY-NN> беленькие можно стало их сделать
<JEY-NN> ладно нужно идти спать
<JEY-NN> завтра разберусь
<artus> наивный )))
<JEY-NN> всем спасибо, досвидание
<[Raiden]> очень показательный момент, что венигрет из де не всегда хорошо.
<[Raiden]> фраза как у всех - вообще озадачивает.
<shenmue> точно. про кде можно сказать именно так
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> про всё
<artus> [Raiden], а че ты хочеш, не всунули бы унылый юнити дефолтом, никто б и не ныл )
<[Raiden]> наверное да, было бы чуть проще.
<[Raiden]> лучше бы сделали двд версию основной и выбор де. Было бы вообще как у людей.
<artus> нафиг надо двд
<shenmue> блюрей
<artus> ога ))
<[Raiden]> у дебиана на фтп лежат бд диски )
<starkgeist> Реально поставить поверх линуса винду, или нид сначала винду?
<starkgeist> А то по гугл таки  не понял
<only_you> starkgeist: реально, только потом груб обновить
<starkgeist> Это сложно для новичка?
<only_you> новички разніе бівают
<starkgeist> Ну не совсем идиот
<only_you> http://kubuntu.ru/node/5158
<artus> !grub | starkgeist
<ubuntuhelp> starkgeist: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> ссылочка последняя) спечом добавил же ) полторы кнопки жмакнуть )
<artus> *ц
<starkgeist> Спасибо)
<starkgeist> Восстанавливает оригинальный загрузочный сектор (MBR), если он предварительно был сохранен утилитой Clean-Ubiquity
<starkgeist> Это важная часть? или можно пропустить?
<starkgeist> Или вот к примеру я поставил кубунту. Я смогу запихнуть диск в Убунтой и через него перезаписать груб? Или нужно имеено диск с которого ставил ОС?
<only_you> [Raiden]:  ті же кеді юзаешь?
<only_you> можешь
<starkgeist> спасибо.
<starkgeist> Жалко как то терабайтник резать под винду.
<starkgeist> Как запустить дисковую утилиту с правами суперпользоваетля? Диск порезать.
<artus> так как написано в хелпе
<artus> так же как и все остальное
<starkgeist> Блин, да что во всех дисковых утилитах замочки на разделах. Как диск порезать то.
<starkgeist> всё через судо запсукал
<amigo> !gtksu
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gtksu'
<amigo> !gksu
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите запустить !GUI приложение от имени root, воспользуйтесь gksudo (в GNOME) или kdesu (в KDE). Почему для этого не стоит использовать sudo см. на http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<[Raiden]> only_you: небыло меня рядом )
<[Raiden]> в кедах вызов резалки дисков из системсеттингс
<only_you> покажи свой роб. стол)
<[Raiden]> Текущий не могу, т.к .в винде. А последнее что шотил сча
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328399714_8679053_2e44ea633d.png
<[Raiden]> фф с темой оксиген в виде расширния http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328399778_1952655_36b0f1bf40.png
<only_you> а как в квирке список канал вниз поставить?
<[Raiden]> настройки - конфигурация темы -  список окон
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-05
<[Raiden]> и там галка показыват ькак список - её снять
<[Raiden]> а потом просто вних перетащить
<[Raiden]> за краешек
<[Raiden]> ещё можно панель инструментов таскать
<[Raiden]> в бок или куда угодно. Я чаще просто убераю её
<[Raiden]> ещё должен заметить что у меня квирк 4.0.2 или 4.0.4
<[Raiden]> в репах какая-то гадост из свн
<[Raiden]> хотя может уже починили - не проверял.
<only_you> у меня 4.1.1
<only_you> спс, список перетащил куда надо
<[Raiden]> 4.1.1 криво смотрится в гтк окружении и вообще ещё не вышел, а  4.0.х подстраивается.
<[Raiden]> если это не важно и работает , то и ладно
<[Raiden]> могу ещё такое показать. Эксперементировал с темными расцветками http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328400540_9725288_7815e3e1a0.png
<only_you> о, спс. мне темніе тона всегда больше нравились
<[Raiden]> если зайду с кед потом могу выложить эту раскраску. Я не чистый линуксойд, бываю в винде )
<only_you> у каждого свои недостатки :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот ещё плейер xt7player , питоновая морда к мплейер с очень большой кучей галочек и т.д.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328400804_7089441_a44ace7ea0.png
<artus> ух сколько ползуночков )
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, а оно умеет играть с ютуба ?
<[Raiden]> на ппа где-то он был
<only_you> smplayer вполне устраивает
<[Raiden]> да, онлайн там есть
<[Raiden]> просмотр
<artus> щас поставимс
<[Raiden]> Я тоже юзаю чаще смплейер. Иногда ставлю всякие новые.
<[Raiden]> или невиданные :)
<artus> ато минитубе какой то мягко говоря ущербный )
<[Raiden]> artus: был какой-то на гтк. Кажется Miro
<[Raiden]> там только онлайн
<artus> GTK+ based RSS video aggregator который ?
<[Raiden]> ну наверное можно и так назвать
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря не помню есть ли там ютуб, но в общем какое-то онлайн видео )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMHiPkNUAsU
<skai-falkorr> http://www.lazylaces.com/56Kmodem/
<andrex> прикольно
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем
<HarryShprottey> ребят, а вместе с убунтой 11.10 поставляется же пайтон 2.6? Как его до 3 обновить?
<amigo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, в 12.04 входит 3.2
<HarryShprottey> 12.04 ещё же не стабильна.
<HarryShprottey> shenmue, пыщ
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, посмотри python +TAB+TAB
<HarryShprottey> ща посмотрю. Попробовал через синаптик накатить пакеты 3 питона
<HarryShprottey> посмторим что выйдет
<amigo> HarryShprottey: питон там не 2.6, а 2.7.2. А 3-й ставится рядом. Пакет зовется python3
<HarryShprottey> amigo, да я ошибся. Значит всё должно заработать. Спасибо за ответы
<baronos> питон 3 стоит по дефолту, там вроде линки надо создавать по необходимости.
<HarryShprottey> в терминале набираюь python, он мпигет 2.7.2+ version
<Evilkiss> Привет, всем!
<HarryShprottey> намасте
<Evilkiss> Проблема возникла при компилирование ядра линукса
<Evilkiss> Я студент, нам дали задание прикрепить свой драйвер к ядру и перезагрузить его...
<Evilkiss> Компилирование прошло без ошибок...но после перезагрузки системы, Убунту не хочет включаться...что я сделал не так?
<shenmue> круто
<shenmue> Evilkiss ты как прогер скажи мне какие я должен сделать выводы из слова "не хочет" ?
<HarryShprottey> скорее хочет, нр не может :)
<shenmue> думал что у проегров мозг больше под логику заточен . и сделать выводы из описания проблемы "не хочет" вообще не возможно
<Evilkiss> shenmue: Короче, не загружается Убунту...компилировал так: в linux-source directory: запустил команду make -j 3.... всё прошло отлично, без ошибок... потом запустил make install , тоже без ошибок...потом просто перезагрузил комп...
<Evilkiss> shenmue: и всё, убунту не перезагружается
<Evilkiss> shenmue: Я просто новичок в этом деле, так как студент...и это первое моё компилирование ядра, может я что-то упустил?
<shenmue> во время включения зажми shift и выбери свое ядро с надписью recovery и смотри что на экране будет
<shenmue> если нужна рабочая ос то выбери предыдущее ядро
<Evilkiss> shenmue: Выбрал...пока завис над строкою.... ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<SergeyIT> в 12.04 приехало ядро 3.2.0-14
<shenmue> третье ядро не такое шустрое вообще
<shenmue> 2.6.35 у меня за секунду грузится
<HarryShprottey> что-то running python post-rtupdate hooks for python3.2... уже как минут 20 висит
<HarryShprottey> так должно быть?
<Evilkiss> shenmue: и как это понять?
<shenmue> Evilkiss погуглить
<HarryShprottey> вроде поставилось, набираю в консоле python
<HarryShprottey> опять 2.7.2 вылазит
<amigo> оно python3 зовется
<amigo> ставится *рядом*
<HarryShprottey> thank's dude
<HarryShprottey> по пайтон3 открывается питон 3. Всё как надо
<HarryShprottey> спасибо
<SergeyIT> HarryShprottey, ты через таб делал - там имя будет python3.....
<SergeyIT> ok
<HarryShprottey> SergeyIT, спасибо. С табом тоже глянул.  Полезная комбинация
<Evilkiss> Я просто хотел узнать, кто-нибудь из присутсвуйщих здесь раньше компилировал ядро, добавляю туда свой драйвер?
<zgr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/ia64/kernel-baking.html
<Evilkiss> Ещё до этого он выдал такую ошибку
<Evilkiss> может она повлияла: vfs cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Evilkiss> мдя....
<Zogar> Evilkiss: компилировать ядро на убунте? зачем?
<Evilkiss> Народ, какой командой можно посмотреть какие драйверы установлены в ядре?
<Evilkiss> Zogar: Задание по курсу
<Evilkiss> Zogar: Скомпилировать свой модуль в ядро...после перезагрузки удостоверится, что она уже там...
<openvoid> lsmod
<openvoid> это не установленные, но загруженные
<Evilkiss> ок...
<Evilkiss> а более точнее где ещё показывает major numbers
<Zogar> я уже наверное лет 5 не делал это, может больше. Смысл в чем: качаешь сырцы ядра, правишь конфиг ручками, подключая и отключая нужные модули (закомментируя или нет нужные строчки конфига), затем запускаешь на сборку - конфиг маке маке инсталл
<openvoid> свой модуль собирается с ипользованием исходника ядра
<openvoid> тут я так понял вопрос о своём модуле
<Evilkiss> openvoid: да...свой модуль, который я добавил в menuconfig, в drivers->misc->
<SergeyIT> для начала надо бы собрать без своего модуля
<Evilkiss> Zogar: Всё так и сделал, загрузил linux-source, добавил свой модуль в menuconfig, после этого make - прошёл без ошибок, после make install - прошёл тоже без ошибок
<Evilkiss> Zogar: Перезагружаю...Убунту не перезагружается
<openvoid> тогда он вместе со всем ядром должен компилиться и инсталлится /lib/modules/x.x.x.x/ kernel/dirvers/misc
<Evilkiss> openvoid:  А в чём проблема может быть, если я туда добавил свой модуль...
<openvoid> хз, по логу ядра смотреть надо когда он запущен без quiet
<Evilkiss> openvoid: чего чего
<openvoid> по умолчанию ядро грузится с подавлением отладочного вывода
<Evilkiss> openvoid: Ты мне скажи ты сам компилировал свою модули?
<openvoid> если загрузить ядро с отладочным выводом - по ругательствам возле точки повисания можно строить выводы
<Evilkiss> openvoid: Тоесть recovery mode
<openvoid> рековери это не то
<Zogar> судя по вопросу Evilkiss сам компилил свой модуль ) и мб даже написал ))
<openvoid> читай опции в grub.conf
<openvoid> там гдетой quet или вроде того
<Evilkiss> а как их читать, если убунту не загружается
<openvoid> это убрать и будет простыня вывода при старте ядра будет
<Zogar> откатиться на другое ядро
<Evilkiss> Zogar: откатился
<Evilkiss> Zogar: grub.conf, это тоже самое, что и grub.cfg?
<Evilkiss> Zogar: просто зашёл в папку /boot/grub/....
<Evilkiss> Zogar:  и там только есть grub.cfg
<openvoid> да оно
<openvoid> давно когда то было menu.lst
<openvoid> редактировать его не рекомендуется, но раз уж свое ядро то пофиг
<openvoid> можно в самом грубе при старте на ходу временно опции подключить/отключить
<Evilkiss> openvoid:  quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Evilkiss> openvoid: вот такое есть
<openvoid> ага, quiet убирай, но у своего ядра
<Evilkiss> ок...я понял, а если перед этим просто добавлю //
<openvoid> сплэш тоже убрать можно
<Evilkiss> openvoid: достаточно будет?
<openvoid> не коменты не катят в этом конфиге
<Evilkiss> ясно
<openvoid> то есть катят но не сишные
<Evilkiss> а тогда #
<openvoid> но до конца строки могут быть другие важные опции без которых хз чё будет
<Evilkiss> openvoid: стёр
<Evilkiss> перезапускать убунту?
<openvoid> не ещё груб апдейтить надо
<openvoid> не помню как
<Evilkiss> гы
<openvoid> grub-update вроде, но точно не помню
<Evilkiss> update grub
<Evilkiss> openvoid: Ооо, после команды update-grub
<Evilkiss> openvoid: Выдал, Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38.8
<Evilkiss> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<Evilkiss> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<openvoid> а, блин, это он ядра нашёл и переписал grub.cnf заново
<Evilkiss> openvoid: Почему для моего для моего ядра нету этого initrd.imf?
<openvoid> вот, поэтому и не грузится, initrd создать надо
<openvoid> гугли
<Evilkiss> ммм
<Evilkiss> вот редиска-то
<openvoid> initdrd это такой рамдиск с ядром который стартует после бута до подмотрирования /
<Evilkiss> openvoid: не знаю, нужно ли это...а вот ещё одна команда, она вообще нужна в моём случае? make modules_install?
<Evilkiss> openvoid: Просто когда я её запустил в первый раз, она мне весь диск съела...
<openvoid> make install обычно делает и make modules install если она не была запущена, но обычно ее явно запускают вроде так
<simmi> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/82600/
<Evilkiss> openvoid: что её запускают так, это я знаю, в руководстве прочитал...но что она мне весь диск съела, вот этого я не ожидал...и думаю не правильно и сработала...так как потом в конце выдала ошибку, что нету места
<openvoid> у меня когда то до 1Г сжирала
<openvoid> с тех пор ядро только потолстело
<openvoid> а может ты включил в ядре слишком много
<openvoid> в общем, я подозреваю что у тебя make install не до конца сработал
<Evilkiss> simmi: странно, что в этой ссылку ничего не сказано о make install....
<Evilkiss> openvoid: make install у меня сработал как надо...без ошибок
<simmi> make-kpkg ÜÔÏ ÒÏÄÎÏÊ ÂÉÌÄÅÒ (ÓÒÁÚÕ ÓÏÚÄÁÅÔ deb ÐÁËÅÔ).
<openvoid> ошибок может и не дал но не сработал, вроде он и initrd должен при этом создавать
<ubuntuhelp> simmi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Evilkiss> openvoid: именно, что именно его для моего ядра и не создаёт
<openvoid> значит делай всё что написано явно
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> brasero делаю диск с данными, он что-то делает долго "создание контрольной суммы" идёт, а потом готово, не может сам вытащить диск, потом диск выходит пустой... почему? посоветуйте другую прогу для записи, плз
<skai-falkorr> k3b
<simmi> wodim
<Zogar> xfburn
<Zogar> мне больше всех нра
<ambal> skai-falkorr: Zogar , simmi , спасибо) сейчас попробую k3b )
<baronos> и пол кде приедет :D
<Evilkiss> Ну,всё...комп пошёл что-то делать...теперь опять часы на это уйдут
<simmi> и барахлом инитскрипты забьет...
<simmi> k3b это вроде бы фронтэнд к wodim если правильно помню...
<Evilkiss> simmi: это точно...уверен, что через пару часиков, останусь на том же месте
<shenmue> baronos  ты в /etc/init.d/rc не ковырялся?
<baronos> shenmue: нет
<baronos> shenmue: там что то есть интересное?)
<shenmue> скрипт запуска системы. точнее конфиг
<baronos> понятно, ну у меня дебиан 7 если что.
<shenmue> при CONCURRENCY=makefile ос не вырубается.
<shenmue> уже 7 дебиан вышел? оО
<baronos> неа, тестинг.
<shenmue> не пойму что означает makefile
<Resager> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Resager, Понг.
<Resager> Подскажите что делать (или понять причину). Ребутнул убунту (работает уже почти год), ввел killall conky (убить все процессы коньков, но видимо в торопях ввел что-то не так, и убило все (выбило в консоль с непонятными сообщениями)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: ну первым делом понять сообщения. тут мы не поможем
<Zogar> нажать стрелочку вверх на клаве
<Zogar> и посмотреть что же все таки ввел
<shenmue> =)
<Resager> Затем я нажал F2 и ввел логин, затем система сама вошла в режим входа юзера (графический логон), я ребутнулся и теперь при загрузке вверху вижу курсор консольный и все
<shenmue> killall  all
<Resager> Как восстановить или понять, что встает
<skai-falkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<Zogar> под рутом сидел чтоли )
<Resager> Zogar нет
<Resager> какие системные события? Все убито было. А загрузка вообще останавливается ещё до лога (то есть даже софт не загружается никакой) рековери режим тоже не работает. Но выдает ошибки, сейчас скину скрин
<Zogar> убунта целый год работала, говоришь? может винту кирдык от перезагрузки?
<Zogar> аптайм 1 год?
<Resager> Zogar нет, аптайм не удается держать, ребечу раз в неделю
<Resager> *ребутаю
<Zogar> мистика ) бубен есть?
<Resager> я эту системку весь этот год поднастраивал, работает как серв =\
<Zogar> нужен шаманский, с кисточками. Ну и скрин, тоже
<Resager> http://rghost.ru/36351884.view
<Zogar> помойму EXT4 бобо
<Zogar> надо пролечивать
<Resager> омг.. печаль жеж...
<Resager> а какие лекарства использовать?
<Zogar> но я не эксперт особо, что други врачи думают?
<Zogar> Думаю, sudo e2fsck -fpD /dev/sda1
<Zogar> только на размонтированном диске
<Zogar> загрузиться с флешки LIVE и проверить - тоже вариант
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjzCoYRUKg&feature=youtu.be
<simmi> проверить hdd викторией
<Resager> окей
<User770[web]> Как устонивить из винды шрифты в убунту? Шрифты у винды лежат в папке WINDOWS/Fonts а где они лежат у убунты?
<baronos> User770[web]: кидай их сюда ~/.fonts
<User770[web]> baronos от юзера770 спасибо за подсказку насчёт шрифтов. а то крыша совсем едет.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ведь достаточно было дважды щеклнуть на шрифт и после нажать инсталл
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну это если один шрифт, а если кучу надо запихать, скопировал и забыл))
<uvvtu_> всем привет. Кого уббили?
<uvvtu_> есть кто живой
<uvvtu_> емеет кто нить медиаплеер
<baronos> !ask | uvvtu_
<ubuntuhelp> uvvtu_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<uvvtu_> имею медиаплеер (внутренний винт отформатирован на ext3) подключаю с комп (убунта) - пинг идет но медиаплеера ни как не вижу
<uvvtu_> как увидеть его
<uvvtu_> Offoffoff1: здорово
<uvvtu_> да помогите с проблеммой
<[Raiden]> uvvtu_: медиаплейер общее название для кучи всего
<uvvtu_> iconbit xds1003d
<uvvtu_> ноут acer aspire one 533
<[Raiden]> там может смб есть или нфс. Шаринг короче по сети
<artus> а что значит увидить медиаплеер ?
<[Raiden]> сюда наверное и копать. Больше мне неего добавить
<uvvtu_> samba там есть
<artus> uvvtu_, а плеер ноут видит?
<uvvtu_> кстати не посмотрел - сейчас
<User245[web]> народ, подскаите пожалуйста как обновить гом 2.30 до 2.32. у меня убунту 10.04
<artus> и того, то что оно видит по самбе, не факт что ты его будеш видеть )
<artus> как понял он на андроиде )
<artus> User245[web], смысл? не ломай то что работает
<uvvtu_> медиаплеер его видит
<uvvtu_> надо папки на ноуте расшарить
<[Raiden]> что бы монтировать - надо вытаскивать как-то носитель и подключать к компу. А по сети только сама или нфс
<artus> uvvtu_, http://descr.mpc.ru/descr/103531/f/iconbit_xds1003d_user_manual_ru.pdf с пункта 3.10
<[Raiden]> uvvtu_: можн о наверное сделать что бы ноут видел шары с плейера. Гугльни чего-нить про настройку самбы
<[Raiden]> я её не юзаю
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть там ещё поддержка фтп есть...
<artus> хотя самба вроде как должна отдавать
<artus> uvvtu_, а на ноуте чего ?
<[Raiden]> 0.7.0  поддерживает мплейер2 , его и рекомендую поставить. мкв станет веселее смотреть как минимум
<[Raiden]> ой,я про smplayer
<artus> ты о чем ?
<[Raiden]> и про форк мплейера
<[Raiden]> http://www.mplayer2.org/comparison.html
<UNIm95> привет кто подскажет  почему на ALTER DATABASE redmine_default_db DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8_general_ci пишет 1115 ошибку?
<Glebggg> Всем доброго дня!
<gdane1> занятная рекламка http://gdane.livejournal.com/8915.html
<brestows> ку
<Glebggg> Ребята с чем это мб связано? когда ставлю убунту посл версии то во время установки комп перегружается а когда ставлю 10.04 к примеру то все проходит гладко?
<shenmue> слишком часто ставишь
<Glebggg> нет на этом жестком диске всеголишь 3 раза
<brestows> народ есть кедоводы?
<baronos> кедоходы только
<[Raiden]> есть
<[Raiden]> ку
<baronos> хола)
<brestows> как научить dolphin при переименовке не показывать окошко где вводится новое имя папки/файла а что бы как в гноме под папкой переименовывался
<[Raiden]> никак
<brestows> о....
<brestows>  как все тут сложно
<[Raiden]> чего сложного, дави ф2 ,пиши новое име и энтер
<brestows> тогда подскажите вопрос, как kopete заставить применять темы к окну разговора а то как он себя не понятно ведет
<shenmue> хы
<brestows> [Raiden]: ну это как минимум не привычно
<[Raiden]> копет не знаю, у меня пиджин
<brestows> я вот доже думаю что на него вернусь
<[Raiden]> ну , незнаю. Мне например привычно, даже mc выдает диалог для переименовки
<brestows> ясно
<brestows> ну да ладно это не самое страшное, а вот уведомления это капец
<baronos> гыы
<[Raiden]> Уведомления тут как раз верные.
<[Raiden]> хотя это уже обсуждение привычек и вкусов. Я не буду в этом учавствовать )
<brestows> может  я их готовить не умею но вот то что они сами не очищаются это точно не удобно :(
<[Raiden]> это как раз очень удобно. Я например не нахожусь 100% у компа
<[Raiden]> и могу посмотреть уведомления котоыре пропустил
<brestows> но задень их столько....
<[Raiden]> текущее всплывает на экран или последнее в списке
<[Raiden]> вот и всё
<[Raiden]> и у меня чистятся, от пиджина например я вижу сча 3 нотификации
<brestows> сами по себе?
<[Raiden]> хотя может их и было всег о3 сегодня - как-то не задумывался
<[Raiden]> сложное оно потому сложное, что бы облегчать жизнь ) Это как , машина с двигателем сгорания облегцает жизнь больше чем тачка на 2 колесах.
<[Raiden]> авторы гнома же считают что всем нужна предельная простота.
<[Raiden]> а выткает это в то, что есть блур, но выключит ьможно только если программист
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> вот вам и простота минималистичного решения
<brestows> оо вспомнил что хотел, народ как добавить в меню пункт "Открыть терминал тут" или как топодобное :)
<[Raiden]> brestows: тут это называется действия. они выкачиваются из онлайн прям в настройках дельфина
<brestows> подскажи где
<brestows> а то я первый раз в живую с кедами :)
<[Raiden]> + в самом дельфине есть терминал. Ты можешь отредактировать панель задач, вытащив значек термина на него
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Хм, сча может покажу
<shenmue> в наутиле ф7 нажать
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в среднем окне действия которые установлены у меня, окно справа - это окно выбора какие можно поставить
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328452592_4340541_92d6575c14.png
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> brestows: --^
<shenmue> окей
<shenmue> [Raiden] у тебя гном странный. ты в курсе?
<[Raiden]> brestows: ещё на шоте видн омою панел ьинструментов, она редактируется в отличие от наутилуса и можно доавить что тебе надо.
<brestows> [Raiden]: ооо сейчас буду ковырять
<[Raiden]> shenmue: я в курсе, что у меня не гном )
<shenmue> мда... странные кеды. обилие галочек
<shenmue> у нас в гноме клик клик и нужна прожка сама запустится
<[Raiden]> хорошая шутка
<[Raiden]> brestows: Я все же думаю, что нотификации как лог, с уведомлнием что есть нвоые - самый удобный вариант. Если бесит, то можно с этим повозится
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147
<[Raiden]> только без меня
<brestows> разберусь с ними спс :)
<[Raiden]> brestows: Вообще по кедам лучше на форум, или  киностранцам на канал кубунты. Тут нас мало )
<rekcuFniarB> У меня какая то странная фигня стала происходить. Если не пеезапустить иксы перед входом, такая картина: http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img133028d231cfxc19903e.png
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<rekcuFniarB> А нормальный вид такой должен быть: http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img133028d259fax66eb5335.png
<artus> rekcuFniarB, ну это ж кеды ) они такие )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> а версия какая?
<rekcuFniarB> artus: в gtk приложениях тоже это
<rekcuFniarB> 4.8
<artus> rekcuFniarB, эмм, а нафига gtk в кедах ?
<rekcuFniarB> До вчерашнего вечера всё работало отлично
<[Raiden]> писани на форум со скриншотами. Я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> может с видео как-то связано
<artus> то поставят гном, суют qt, то в кеды гтк , мож я конешно чего не понимаю
<baronos> жесть
<rekcuFniarB> Я на лор написал
<baronos> мде папка Anal Cunt мде жесть
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я пару раз тоже палился на скриншотах
<rekcuFniarB> Это группа такая :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> значит теперь я спалился в чате
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: а часто происходит то что на шоте?
<rekcuFniarB> Теперь постоянно, всякий раз как я не перезапущу иксы перед входом.
<rekcuFniarB> Чтобы не было, надо перед тем как войти в KDM выбрать "Перезапустить графическую подсистему"
<[Raiden]> под другим юзером попробуй. Если ок, вычисти текущие настройки. Иногда помогает, без выяснения причины. ольше идеи нет.
<[Raiden]> я кстати лайтдм использую, больше нравится, шустрее
<rekcuFniarB> Проверял, там то же самое
<rekcuFniarB> rm -rf ~/.kde делал
<artus> вот они кеды во всей красе )
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю ) ищи собратьев по несчастью.
<[Raiden]> artus: у меня такого нет )
<[Raiden]> это может быть баг кде, но так же какой-нит ькосвенный баг
<[Raiden]> на конкретном железе, версии  , настройке и т.д.
<[Raiden]> можно , если руки есть, попроовать откат до 4.7.4
<brestows> [Raiden]: что нить надо ставить что бы gtk app нормально выглядели?
<[Raiden]> brestows: у меня стоят 2  пакета с https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies
<[Raiden]> gtk2-engines-oxygen и gtk3-engines-oxygen , эта тема выбрана для  гтк в настройках кде
<rekcuFniarB> Сомневаюсь что это в в версии кед проблемы, почему то почти две недели с момента обновления до 4.8 этой проблемы не было.
<artus> rekcuFniarB, усыпляли бдительность)
<[Raiden]> и ещё создан симлинк  ~/.config/gtk-3.0 -> /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0
<[Raiden]> из второго в первый т.е.
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе всё в оксигене
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328454616_8296335_6369a29f9a.png
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/il83Vugevf2ZZ.png
<[Raiden]> Ран ьше было круче, была тема qtcurve со своими темами :) , но она есть только под qt\gtk2 , под gtk3 не нашел.
<artus> baronos, прекращай) ато мне раньше времени хочется уже снести и впилить гш )
<baronos> artus: ыыы)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328454920_4848725_9e206cca2f.png
<brestows> [Raiden]: что это за тема дельфина http://itmages.ru/image/view/414842/dd750320
<[Raiden]> где-то я эти круги видел
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: а зачем тебе gtk3? На нём вроде и приложений то ещё нет почти
<[Raiden]> вспомню - скажу.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Ну, у меня гном3 ещё установлен. Захожу бывает смотрю. Да и много программ на гтк бывает использую. Как минимум пиджин.
<rekcuFniarB> А, пиджин уже переписали...
<[Raiden]> на qt?
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/itpQOeeVnafR9.png
<rekcuFniarB> gtk3
<[Raiden]> baronos: А теперь попробуй выбрать кодировку документа налету. Уже открытого
<[Raiden]> и радость закончится
<rekcuFniarB> gedit это ужас
<only_you> вот би пиджин на кюте переписали..)
<rekcuFniarB> Да пофиг на тулкит, лучше бы жабир в пиджине допилили. Он ужасен там.
<himik> rekcuFniarB: а какие альтернативы gedit?
<[Raiden]> с темой оксиген для гтк он вполне вписывается. http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328455526_6349697_6815a2d142.png
<rekcuFniarB> himik: kate же
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: не, там некоторые недоработки. Я все уже и не помню, давно не пользовался пиджином. Например там нельзя изменить приоритет.
<woland-w> тёмный лес
<[Raiden]> о выборе чатилок я уж не буду.
<[Raiden]> в 4.8 кедах кстати новая есть , на той же лие что эмпати
<[Raiden]> сам не смотрел.
<brestows> ооо самый главный вопрос про кеды как в них заставить chromium показывать кнопки управления окном слева?
<[Raiden]> у мня фф и кнопки справа )
<brestows>  в гноме проблем нет
<rekcuFniarB> А как заставить не в кедах? Хромиум ведь вроде сам кнопки рисует, а не оконный менеджер
<brestows> в гноме проще пареной репы
<brestows> через gconf-tool
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: там можно включить в настройках заголовки вм
<brestows> [Raiden]: и без этого можно
<woland-w> Это тот же чат что и "xchat gnome irc чат"
<[Raiden]> brestows: ты  говоришь о смене кнопок в гноме через гконф-тул или конкретно только в хромиуме?
<rekcuFniarB> brestows: ну вот в кедах через gconf-tool и можно наверное сделать :D
<[Raiden]> если первое, то в кде это делается мышкой
<[Raiden]> в гуи диалоге
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0205/h_1328455963_3292591_5310d7d95e.png
<brestows> [Raiden]: в кедах я перенс все кнопки влево и это в настройках просто, а вот chromium игнорит эти настройки так как я убрал системный заголовок, но в гноме не игнорил настройки их gconf
<[Raiden]> и запоминается это в инифайле, т.е. можно поправить с комстроки, только без всяких тулов, например седом
<[Raiden]> ну может он берет настройки из гконф. - это к гуглу ) Или отредактируй гконф из кде
<[Raiden]> кроме юнити и макоси , везд кнопки справа.
<[Raiden]> кстати, у хромиума на закладках есть крестик закрытия
<[Raiden]> уврен что он всегда справа
<brestows> он всегда справа но окна управления можно перенести влево
<[Raiden]> потому, что большинство людей правши, а не макодрочеры. Уж простите.
<baronos> так попробуй поставить их влево gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,minimize,maximize:"
<brestows> baronos: это в кедах прокатит?
<baronos> попробуй
<brestows> это в гноме прокатит
<[Raiden]> если хромиум берет оттуда настройки то прокатит
<brestows> а в кедах нет gconftool
<[Raiden]> в кедах есть те же репозитории что и в гноме
<[Raiden]> ...
<baronos> полпробуй выполнить, это не убьет твою ОС
<rekcuFniarB> Странно, у меня стоят gconftool и gconftool-2. Какими нибудь зависимостями притянуло
<brestows> у меня только gconftool-2 и это не помогло :)
<[Raiden]> значит включи заголовки или пиши багрепорт в гугл :)
<[Raiden]> а попробуй с комстроки env DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome" chromium-browser
<[Raiden]> Шоты бароноса норм. Работу видно. гтк3 явно лучше чем 2 и темы стали более  разнообразные.
<[Raiden]> это неоспоримый плюс нового гнома.
 * [Raiden] afk
<Lex_Sh> покажи шоты)
<[Raiden]> на лоре )
<brestows> [Raiden]: а так работает :)
<[Raiden]> достаточно
<[Raiden]> brestows: тогда лио надо сделать такой ярлык, либо в ~/.bashrc засунуть такую переменную - последнее более опасно, может на другой софт влиять
<baronos> Lex_Sh: типа такого http://i.minus.com/iboQwtc8y5Ji43.png :D
<[Raiden]> побег чтоли в плейере? :)
<[Raiden]> точно
<baronos> ага)
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<Lex_Sh> норм
<Lex_Sh> вчера его так и не дособрал
<baronos> решил пересмотреть с первого сезона, ибо начинать с 4 сезона как то не охото)
<brestows> [Raiden]: если запускать  env DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome" chromium %u то в трее иконка появляется :(
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> используй заголовки. хром всеравно выглядит не очень, среди других окон, если без заголовков
<[Raiden]> а если так нехватает места во время чтения в браузере - используй ф11
<[Raiden]> вообще , ф11 вариант для случая когда нет места. От подхода упрощения ифейса страдают все, а от ф11 только те кому мста мало - почувствуйте разницу.
<brestows> бог с этой иконкой меня и так устраивает :) пшел пилить kxneur а то gxneur совсем в хамелеоне работать не хочет
<brestows> [Raiden]: ты какой торрент-клиент юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> сча qbittorent
<brestows> ясно
<brestows> ktorrent юзал?
 * baronos aria2c труЪ
<[Raiden]> да, хотел что ы клиен тумел качать последовательно
<[Raiden]> для просмотра
<[Raiden]> текущий умеет
<[Raiden]> а так кторрент норм
<brestows> просто мне интерестно модуль ленты новостей, поддерживает регулярки Qt или нет
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<brestows> [Raiden]: а внешний вид colibri соообщений можно настроить или только положение? скачал с исходников собрал
<brestows> доволен..
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. это была ссылка из гугла
<only_you> колибри - ето которое на асамблере?)
<User079[web]> привет, друзья, я до того устал, что хочу умереть... не могли бы вы мне кое-что подсказать, а? )
<baronos> !ask | User079[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User079[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> only_you: альт. нотификация для кед. На си++ скорее всего
<only_you> хм.. а где можно посмотреть?
<brestows> only_you: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=117147
<User079[web]> блин, в общем не получается установить драйвер от amd на 11.10 x64, пробовал все возможные способы (из мануала на сайте и из HOWYO для radeon hd в первую очередь). ничего не помогает, как быть-то? после того, как устанавливаю драйвер, перезагружаюсь, Ð
<User079[web]> ой, то есть startx. )
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> последний линк
<User079[web]> цо... ну сказал же... ладно.
<[Raiden]> покажи glxinfo |egrep 'render|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> и /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<User551[web]> ati!
<[Raiden]> там надо 2 линка на самом деле. На авито ру и на яндекс маркет
<Nor8> User551[web]: Вот так вот надо!
<Nor8> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<baltazor> всем привет, есть убунту 10.10 и карточка нвидиа и второй монитор (один монитор 15.6" , второй 22"), сделал через nvidia-settings и TwinView , все бы хорошо, но почему то на 22" мониторе значки скайпа, пиджина и квирка не как обычно слева , а справа от кнопки выключения
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает. Ты похоже про юнити
<[Raiden]> я вообще незнаю как оно себя ведет на 2 мониторах
<[Raiden]> может ест ьсмысл на ппа найти версию 5.2
<[Raiden]> т.е. самаую новую.
<Nor8> У юнити только вышла версия с поддержкой двух мониторов, до этого вообще непонятно как работала.
<baltazor> не не не
<baltazor> изыди
<baltazor> я на гноме
<baltazor> 10.10 убунту
<Nor8> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/unity-52-released-with-multi-monitor.html
<Nor8> baltazor: Ставь юнити, еретик! ))))
<[Raiden]> а.. гном
<Resager> ставлю плюс парню с гномом :)
<baltazor> Nor8: да ну нафик, меня 10.10 вполне устраивает
<[Raiden]> тогда я не понял немного про значки
<baltazor> и работае шусто и удобно
<baltazor> [Raiden]: область уведомления какого то фига ушла вправо, а не слева как раньше
<Nor8> baltazor: Так в 10.10 гном 2, там вообще таких проблем не должно быть.
<baltazor> Nor8: наверное
<[Raiden]> baltazor: подвигай. Такое в гноме случается постоянно при смене разрешения. Все апплеты прыгают по панели. Да и ваще в г2 не мало недопилов.
<[Raiden]> ег осча любят просто потому, что г3 страшнее
<Resager> [Raiden]: чем г3 страшнее? О_о
<[Raiden]> ну или те кто влюблен на столько , что не видит таких мелочей )
<baltazor> ну если бы не разрешение то все норм в нем
<baronos> О_о
<[Raiden]> Resager: Ух, я не готов перечислять. Нагугли посты кого-нить из недовольных.
<Resager> Скажите, как максимально можно восстановить настройки убунту 10.10 (ну там юзверей для апача) или список установленых прог хотя бы из лайф СД ?
<Resager> У меня в результате железного бага перестала запускаться убунта, сейчас бэкап делаю
<artus> бекап разворачивай
<Resager> очень сложно его делатьс другйо системы
<artus> как можно что то востановить если ты не сохранял предварительно
<Resager> artus: я по разделам шарю =\
<artus> а толку ? )
<Resager> ну... .config в домашней директории хотя бы что-то
<brestows> ехо!!!! я добился от дельфина что бы не показывал окно при переименовывании
<Resager> и так по мелочи... интересен тот факт, что после восстановления диска e2fsck папка апача пропала бесследно и в /var и в /etc
<artus> люди делятця на те кто делают бекапы, и на тех кто уже будет их делать )
<[Raiden]> Resager: список установленных прог легко вернуть, при услвоии, что  был сделан листинг установленных пакетов , анпример в синаптике
<[Raiden]> если нет, то всё сложно )
<Resager> artus: всегда делаю бэкапы, и много, но делать бэкап системы последние полгода не мог, решил отложить на конец учебы (диплом летом получаю) а винт не сдержался
<[Raiden]> или можно сделать список в виртуалке. А потом применить его на живой системе.
<[Raiden]> как - немого лениво обьяснять. Бекап и восстановление такого вида в гугле найти не пролема
<Resager> Хм... постараюсь, и ещё
<artus> Resager, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev / фулл бекап системы ) готовый к разворачиванию ) делается за 2-12 минут не мешая ничему и никому )
<artus> хоть кроном, хоть алиасом )
<Resager> artus: это бэкап текущей системы...
<artus> а вообще ливка, чрут и dpkg --get-selections > software_list
<artus> Resager, это я к "делать бэкап системы последние полгода не мог"
<[Raiden]> Я в свое время так через списки пакетов делал минимальную систему. Т.е. сначала в виртуалке построил что мне надо,  а потом просто применил листинг пакетов на текущей моей системе
<artus> а вообще система на отдном винте, файлы на другом ) и небудет никаких проблем )
<Resager> [Raiden]: хм.. стоп. Я делал! Правда ради интереса, и месяца 3 назад... а если делал, то всяко должен был слить в файл... спасибо. напомнили
<Resager> artus: у меня системы и так на 1-м, а мультимедиа на другом, уж лучше винт с мультимедиа упал
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Fail!
<Resager> Достаточно ли для переноса Граба (+BURG)  скопировать первые 512 байт с /dev/sda и раздела /boot ?
<shenmue> а нафига граб переносить?
<Resager> я графическое меню настроил, 2 дня убил помню =\
<[Raiden]> получение списка на текущей или другой системе dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > /path/to/backup/package-list/ubuntu-files
<[Raiden]> откат: dpkg --set-selections < /path/to/backup/package-list/ubuntu-files  ; apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Resager> Спасибо, запишу
<[Raiden]> хотя точнее будет вместо  grep -v deinstall , grep install
<Resager> логично)
<[Raiden]> если не туплю )
<shenmue> dpkg --get-selections > software_list
<shenmue> почему так низя?
<Sergey_IT> у меню вдруг белый фон стал (
<[Raiden]> ваще, если данные на других разделах, переставить это минут 15+-
<[Raiden]> shenmue: может и можно.
<shenmue> можна
<Resager> [Raiden]: какие данные ты имеешь ввиду? /home всегда отдельно
<[Raiden]> ну то что надо сохранить
<shenmue> dpkg --set-selections < software_list && apt-get dselect-upgrade  потом
<[Raiden]> если цель - возврат к дефолту, то на мой взгляд самый быстырй вариант просто ещё раз установить
<shenmue> в принципе да
<shenmue> grep -v deinstall по моему показывает только удаленные проги. а если что то новое ставил то уже можно забыть
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> --v показывает все строки кроме deinstall
<[Raiden]> - т.е.
<shenmue> тогда наоборот. если что то удалял то после операциии останется
<[Raiden]> я сразу послал в гугл, что ы не обсуждат ьэто
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> mysql-common					deinstall хм любопытно где хранится инфа о том что у меня это было?
<shenmue> !reg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reg'
<Resager> нашел список прог, котоыре в меню отображаются /home/resager/.local/share/applications хотя бы что-то
<shenmue> как там ник регать?
<Resager> смотри /ns help
<Resager> в консоли серва, а не канала
<shenmue> да не в боте которое забито
<Resager> а, хз
<Resager> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<baltazor> кто подскажет как можно по ссш включить "удаленный рабочий стол" в 10.10 убунту
<shenmue> в пм спрашивают. сам не помню ибо делал это 2 раза в жизни всего
<Resager> shenmue: я наугад =\
<artus> baltazor, поставь vnc и будет тебе счастье )
<artus> а встроеный рабочий тол у бубунты какой то странный
<baltazor> artus: я понимаю , смотри в убунту 10.10 есть фича типа "Удаленный рабочий стол"
<baltazor> artus: ой , да мне там сделать пару вещей и все
<dreammakmuss_> Всем вечер добрый :)
<shenmue> dreammakmuss_ грац справился
<artus> baltazor, да она во всех бубунтах есть, тольк она у меня ниразу не работала ) проще иксы пробросить по ссх )
<dreammakmuss_> Да, спасибо)
<poKyrill> Привет всем!
<poKyrill> Нужна помощь
<bosyi> есть ли в фаерфорксе хоткей который переносит фокус на строку ввода?
<baltazor> artus: не получится через ssh X11 форвард сделать то что мне нужно
<artus> baltazor, вобщето получится ) експорт дисплей и запускай любые конфигурилки гуевые
<Zogar> bosyi: есть, скорее всего
<bosyi> вот бы узнать его.
<baltazor> кроме: кроме: X11Forwarding yes X11DisplayOffset 10 X11UseLocalhost yes - что то еще нужно? и как тогда сделать экспорт дисплея?
<bosyi> попробую  спрошу на #firefox
<artus> baltazor, http://vanoc.ru/ubuntu/zapusk-x-prilozhenij-na-udalennom-kompe-cherez-ssh/
<[Raiden]> !ssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<[Raiden]> какой-то линк есть...
<jlewka> а еще можно export DISPLAY=ip
<[Raiden]> ip:0 наверное или типа того
<jlewka> ip:0.0
<jlewka> ну лучше env посмотреть
<artus> вобщем было бы желание )
<plexor> авесомщики?
<plexor> всмысле, awesome'щики есть?
<[Raiden]> kde is awesome
<plexor> [Raiden]: не смеши меня, тормозной падающий монстр твои тапки
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> по ходу нету.  опенбксники быват пробегают.
<plexor> [Raiden]: аконади & непомук выключил? это же смешно, для реализации часов и ивентов - использовать БД
<[Raiden]> выключил.
<[Raiden]> там не только часы и ивенты
<plexor> [Raiden]: правильно сделал
<[Raiden]> почитай про симантик десктоп
<plexor> да 100 лет он мне не нужен семантический, мне нужен не падающий, быстрый и суперконфигурируемый, что я и получил в @wesome
<plexor> [Raiden]: сколько, если не секрет, у тебя система кушает памяти при старте?
<plexor> [Raiden]: в хтопе
<[Raiden]> метров 700 может 900
<plexor> ха-ха)) у меня 118 :)
<shenmue> тайлинговое что нибуть поставь
<plexor> shenmue: ты мне про тайлинг?
<shenmue> ога
<[Raiden]> у меня значит жрет на 500рублей , у тебя рублей на 100 :) Хотя нет, за 500 уже можно поискат ь2гб.
<plexor> shenmue: ну так я на тайлинге, Awesome, вот мой рабочий стол: http://i5.pixs.ru/storage/5/6/3/eepng_7932301_3943563.png
<[Raiden]> plexor: идея сама точно не бред, я бы сказал даже шаг вперед. Реализация мб не совсем хороша http://welinux.ru/post/434/
<[Raiden]> основная тема в общем поиск файлов , информации по тегам, рейтингу. Причем независимо от того содержимое ищем или имя.
<[Raiden]> и по части искомого конено, как обычно
<plexor> хм.. дело в том, что я знаю - что мне нужно - и где это лежит. Если я забыл, я за секунду это нахожу по: locate имя
<plexor> ну, я желаю им успехов конечно в этом деле
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> если тебе нужна просто размещалка окон на жкране, то авесоме достаточно, спору нет. Особенн оесли ещё и рам мало.
<Sergey_IT> во, меню опять черное стало )
<artus> plexor, чет дофига оно у тебя кушает) у меня коробка кушала ~80 :D
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а видеокарта какая
<Sergey_IT> интел
<Sergey_IT> да это глюк какой то в 12.04 )
<artus> а гном2 ~170  с какой то мелочевкой запущеной
<[Raiden]> у меня гном ел где-то 370 , 64 бит где-то х1.5
<[Raiden]> при этом я не люблю минимализм и вообще идею каких-либо экономий, когда для этог онет нужды.
<[Raiden]> кде конечно потяжелей, но как бы....
<Sergey_IT> главное, чтобы не тормозило
<shenmue> чот много жрут у тебя кеды
<shenmue> в меписе 200 мб от силы
<shenmue> и вообще рам не фига не показатель
<[Raiden]> Хм, кажется я превращаюсь в зомбе, чел пришел про авесоме, а я всё про своё )
<plexor> shenmue: хе-хе) не рам показатель, а что? ROM?
<[Raiden]> 64бит всегда есть больше
<[Raiden]> 32бит после тюнинга или отключения чего-либ оанверное может весить 200
<shenmue> тебе не с ос работать. не с де. а с прогами
<[Raiden]> при 4гб рам 200 мб занято или 990  - одинаков.
<artus> когда 2 гига кушается браузером - не одинаково ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сча занято 50% рам, из ни 871 мб - фф
<[Raiden]> в общем 4 это не много , но уже удобно для почти всего.
<[Raiden]> чего и вам советую. Причем зароботок 500-1000рублей на память в теории может быть меньше по времени , чем возня с авесоме.
 * baronos http://i.minus.com/iyzfkIWLoL8is.png
<plexor> [Raiden]: lolwut? какая возня? ты попробуй тайлинг, забудешь про свои кеды навсегда)
<plexor> сколько бы памяти не было, у меня на рабочем буке 8 гиг. и awesome
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Может попробую
<Resager> у меня гугл-хром жрет до 3-х гигов. после 4-х дней и с овер 2-ю вкладками =\ :)
<shenmue> хы
<[Raiden]> 2-ю?
<Resager> [Raiden]: опечатка. овер 20-ю
<[Raiden]> ясно
<shenmue> о ядро прикатило
<[Raiden]> У меня в свое время был линь на 2.4 ядре и айсвм. Это ело 24мб рам
<shenmue> опера 368мб кэш в оперативе.
<[Raiden]> но тогда в этом был смысл , всего было 64мб
<[Raiden]> причем по цене эти 64 были примерн окак сча 4-6гб
<Sergey_IT> когда-то и 64кб было (
<Resager> у меня 2 месяца назад ещё во всю использовался комп с 128-ю МБ оперативы. Мой первый... ещё живой =\
<Resager> Первые мрут винты и блоки питания.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> До чего довел планету этот фигляр ПЖ (с)
<Sergey_IT> Resager, не замечал
<Resager> Sergey_IT: ну вот у меня за последние 2 года из купленных за это же время 50% винтов дохнут
<Sergey_IT> не повезло
<Resager> А вот купленные с системным блоком винты живут почему-то дольше всех
<Resager> хм.. кста мрут только сеагейты))
<[Raiden]> у меня бп сгорело на 1 больше чем хдд 2:1. Были ещё забавные мамы, от фирмы таки стар. Трогаешь корпус - выгорают ком порты.
<[Raiden]> больше так особо ничего не жог )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], землить надо грамотно
<[Raiden]> может просто потому ,что менялось это всё со временем. Что-то в подарок, что-то продалось.
<[Raiden]> поэтому за долгий срок только 1 хдд умер.
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже, но удалось восстановить и еще 4 года проработал
<[Raiden]> сча 1 есть долгожитель на 80гб от макстор.
<shenmue> хех моим wd уже по 10 лет =)
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже 80Гиг. не помню чей, уже больше 10 лет
 * openvoid недавно выкинул IBM 13Mb MFM
<Resager> Sergey_IT: старые норм винты, а сейчас в погоне за хз чем делают плохого качества
<Resager> Sergey_IT: я один купил винт, не через магазин, по связям, новый (даже количество включений было ооочень мало)). Так он через 2 месяца умер. восстановил за 2к, потом ещё через 2 месяца умер, восстановил за 2к (цена 4 была). и через пол года ещё раз и умер
<artus> Resager, что значит востановил? менять надо а не востанавливать )
<Resager> artus: мне инфа нужна была дважды. В магазине сказали только на новый
<artus> Resager, важная инфа и без бекапов ? )) причем оба раза ?
<openvoid> проклятый бледнолицый
<artus> Resager, по ходу тебя жизни ничему не учит )
<Resager> artus: да) на тот момент винт был единственный)
<artus> *ь
<fruct> ðÒÉ×ÅÔ ×ÓÅÍ. ðÏÄÓËÁÖÉÔÅ ËÁË ÕÄÁÌÉÔØ ÒÅËÕÒÓÉ×ÎÏ ×ÓÅ ÐÁÐËÉ ÉÍÑ ËÏÔÏÒÙÈ ÎÁÞÉÎÁÅÔÓÑ Ó ÔÏÞËÉ?
<ubuntuhelp> fruct! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> у фруктов тоже проблемы с кодировкой
<shenmue> любопытно. как так сложилось что кодировок миллиоьон и они друг дружке мешают?
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 пример ,когда много != хорошо
<artus> и правельно ) далой cp1251 вместе в kde ))) дабы не плодились )
<artus> *и
<[Raiden]> в жабере видел линк  на какой-то индийский форк федоры. навеяло.
<[Raiden]> artus: ))
<[Raiden]> Гномеры не вытянут на столько, что ы все побежали только его юзать.  Для этого надо было общаться с пользователями ещё во время разработки.
<artus> мелкософт вообще нискем не общается) и ниче, хомячки жуют ))
<artus> *не
 * baronos смеётся диким смехом ;D
<artus> что ж за очепятки то такие )
<[Raiden]> там другая тема. вин идет с устройствами. Причем идет так уже не первый десяток лет. Они уже давно диктуют и могут это делать без ущерба для себя. наоборот на пользу.
<[Raiden]> а тут, кнопочку выпили - 1к юзеров потерял. Которых и так не много.
<artus> и что? )) и правильно ) нафиг таких юзеров )
<artus> [koshka], мур )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну верн ов общем-то. Гном спонсируется, проект что-то выдает, т.е. работает. Все довольны.
<[Raiden]> а к чему это приводит - какая разница.
<[koshka]> hello
<[Raiden]> Привет
<artus> кеды тоже спонсируются, но как местами падало так и продолжает , или уже меньше падает? ))
<[Raiden]> бывает. Меньше. 4.7.х больше 10 дней гонял.
<[koshka]> artus: !
<artus> [koshka], дяяяя!!
<[koshka]> я тебе как то писала, тебя не было тут походу
<[koshka]> и я свалила потом )
<artus> [koshka], :)
<[Raiden]> Омг, они нашли друг друга!
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> дык и не теряли )
<[koshka]> :)
<[koshka]> че нового в мире бубунты?
<[koshka]> вичат новый не вышел? :D
<artus> мм, 0.3.7~dev
<baronos> artus: точнее 0.3.7-1~dev20120205 ))
<Tiomik_Doyle> Добрый день всем! Нужна мне помощь...
<[koshka]> хм
<shenmue> gKrellM чой то его не юзают?
<[koshka]> у меня 3.4
<baronos> !ask | Tiomik_Doyle
<ubuntuhelp> Tiomik_Doyle: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Tiomik_Doyle> как сделать масштабирование рабочего стола в программе recordmysesktop?
<Tiomik_Doyle> или нельзя?
<shenmue> приблизить что ли?
<Tiomik_Doyle> да :)
<shenmue> это в компиз
<[Raiden]> нельзя. Пиши чем-нить, без особог осжатия, потом редактируй , ресайзь и т.д. Видеоредакторы есть, тот же опен шот
<Tiomik_Doyle> как в этом видео, но оно сделано, правда, через Камтазию http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=arKyibtLV3c
<[Raiden]> или да, вм где ест ьувеличитель
<Tiomik_Doyle> подскажите что-то вроде увеличителя...
<artus> это уже пост обработка видео
<artus> мдя, видео мануал по пользованию фетепе клиентом , клиника
<shenmue> раз есть значит кому то это нужно
<Tiomik_Doyle> понял... а каким редактором лучше его редактировать? а то Питиви меня не устраивает...
<[Raiden]> в этой проге вроде можно
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/kazam-screencaster-10-released.html
<artus> shenmue, угу, а потом приходят хачкеры с вопросом, настроил сервер со всем всем всем (дхцп, днс, почта, веб и тд) но как к нему подключится, а сеть разве кроме NM можно еще как то настроить? ууу, ооо ... и тд , и тп
<[Raiden]> Tiomik_Doyle:  openshot , Kdenlive - редакторы котоыре я помню
<Tiomik_Doyle> в них можно такое учудить?
<[Raiden]> эффекты в них есть, какие не могу сказать. Для начала можешь посмотреть линк выше, там вроде есть выбор региона на экране, котоырй будет сниматься
<[Raiden]> если не пойдет, тогда хватай как умеешь + редактор
<Tiomik_Doyle> спасибо...
<baronos> хехе)) в гш захватчик экрана пишет в HD что даже приближать не надо чтоб что то увидеть))
<Tiomik_Doyle> и как запустить этот Kazam?
<[Raiden]> ну там написано,  команды. котоыре подключаю тппа и ставят.
<[Raiden]> а запускать...  если юнити, то там даш, такая хрен ьс поиском
<[Raiden]> и значками
<[Raiden]> там и ищи
<Tiomik_Doyle> там написано, только как установить
<[Raiden]> ну ищи по слову kazam в мею твоей граф. среды
<[Raiden]> или в терминале
<[Raiden]> запускать так эе как и всё
<Tiomik_Doyle> ну попытаюсь...
<[Raiden]> набери в терминале kaz или Kaz и таб нажми
<Tiomik_Doyle> и ещё вопросик: как можно записать звуки с компьютера в аудиоформат? *без микрофона*
<[Raiden]> ну.. в гноме писалка есть gnome-sound-recorder или audacity
<[Raiden]> и короче можно писатт то что идет на звуковуху
<[Raiden]> иногда приходится перенастраивать пульс, в программе pavucontrol
<Tiomik_Doyle> я запутался...
<[Raiden]> pavucontrol  это такая вот байда. В моем случае для захвата ест ь2 устройства. Микрофон и сама звуковуха
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0206/h_1328474196_1303731_81611ff44f.png
<[Raiden]> больше мне нечего добавить )
<Tiomik_Doyle> да-да, мне нужно со звуковой платы захватывать аудио
<[Raiden]> gnome-sound-recorder или audacity  - писалки , pavucontrol   типа селектора с чег озвук идёт , для pulseaudio
<Tiomik_Doyle> спасибо! что бы я делал без русского сообщества Убунту!
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> всем привет
<Tiomik_Doyle> привет
<Tiomik_Doyle> кто во что играет на Убунте?
<[Raiden]> Tiomik_Doyle: а.. я кажется туплю. Ты хочеш ьвидео со звуком захватить наверное. Как это делать в рекордмайдесктоп я не понял, а казаме кажись настройки есть.
<[Raiden]> Tiomik_Doyle: Я читать стал чаще и чатиться.
<shenmue> Tiomik_Doyle играю в chrono cross
<[Raiden]> бывает urban terror
<Tiomik_Doyle> в рекордмайдесктопе можно захватывать видео со звуком, но звук идёт только с микрофона
<[Raiden]> и 1 время препроходил космических рейджеров 2 части :)
<[Raiden]> они шли в вайне без лишних допилов
<[Raiden]> с nocd патчами )
<Tiomik_Doyle> а я поигрываю в teeworlds
<tagezi> а я всё чаще стал играть в убунту кансоль )
<[Raiden]> мне вообще Rage понравился. Особенн оезда на машинках и вынос зомби крылопалками. Но это не в линуксе.
<Tiomik_Doyle> что за убунту консоль?
<shenmue> самая крутая игра консольная это конечно sl
<shenmue> надо бы видеоинструкцию замутить.
<artus> [Raiden], точно, прошол метро, Rage на очереди )
<tagezi> sl? ))
<Tiomik_Doyle> я вообще играю в New Super Mario Bros. Wii... но это тоже не из этой оперы)
<shenmue> ага
<[Raiden]> Хм, я метро не видел. Надо глянуть
<shenmue> tagezi наш ответ роял тикону =)
<artus> 2033 которое , в принципе ниче так
<tagezi> сама рульная консольная игра, это ман )
<[Raiden]> artus: посмотри ещё видео на ютубе по bullestorm
<[Raiden]> bulletstorm
<Tiomik_Doyle> никак не могу найти, как запустить этот казам...
<artus> [Raiden], мясо ацкое )
<Tiomik_Doyle> или я тупой...
<[Raiden]> Tiomik_Doyle: у тебя синаптик есть?
<Tiomik_Doyle> да
<[Raiden]> найди там пакет kazam , посмотри содержимое , папки bin
<Tiomik_Doyle> и?
<[Raiden]> так можно понять что запускать
<[Raiden]> по содержимому пакета
<Sergey_IT> да просто в bin зайти и посмотреть, не? )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: в /usr/bin несколько тыс файлов может быть
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], и что?)
<[Raiden]> и бывают такие ньюансы, что бинарник не совсем такой же как имя пакета
<Sergey_IT> ну сделать линк с нужным названием )
<Tiomik_Doyle> я с Синаптика устанавливаю пакет с именем Казам, он меня просит установить ещё пару пакетов, я все устанавливаю... я всё правильно делаю?
<tagezi> помните в убунту 10.04 была фича, предпрослушивание музыки, типа мышку на фалик навёл и слушаешь
<Tiomik_Doyle> да
<Tiomik_Doyle> помню...
<tagezi> как она теперь называется? а то я не помню
<baronos> О кстати))
<tagezi> гном-суши вообще не то
<shenmue> это плагин наутилуса
<tagezi> хотя тоже прикольная штука, в некоторых ситуациях
<Tiomik_Doyle> для меня это всё матерные слова О_о
<tagezi> эм.. плагин.. щас попроем
<Sergey_IT> Tiomik_Doyle, ничего, скоро нормальную человеческую речь забудешь )
<Tiomik_Doyle> с вами конечно...
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: :P
<Tiomik_Doyle> кстати, никого с Молдовы нет тут?
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], привет :)
<baronos> tagezi: если память не изменяет там кодек для воспроизведения по наведению. читал где то)
<shenmue> жрет память. такое и для видео есть
<Sergey_IT> Tiomik_Doyle, тут все с одной планеты
<shenmue> но лучше глобус превью юзать
<Sergey_IT> не считая ботов
<Tiomik_Doyle> боты с Луны?
<Tiomik_Doyle> )
<Sergey_IT> они вездесущие
<baronos> artus: и всё таки я приближу день твоего переезда))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbBHu2ebd44&feature=youtu.be
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png глобус превью
<tagezi> baronos: спасибо.. чото сайты по убунте чисто какпипастом занимаются друг с друга.. нифига не пишут по человечески
<shenmue> тыкаем пробел и открывает картинки видео музыку текст. короче почти всё
<tagezi> ну это гном-суши
<[koshka]> mva: :P
<Sergey_IT> не буди )
<shenmue> tagezi гном суши вообще другое
<[koshka]> почему? :(
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], порядок наводить начнет (
<artus> baronos, это кой то проигрыватель?
<tagezi> ну выглядит чуть по другому
<tagezi> а смысл тотже
<baronos> artus: это предпросмотр медиа файлов
<shenmue> вообще то это появилось еще задолго до гном суши
<baronos> но по сути можно как и плеер для просмотра одной композиции или одного фильма)
<baronos> стоит по дефолту)
<tagezi> раньше работало при наведении на файл музыки.. это совсем другое было
<tagezi> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<baronos> tagezi: на новой убунту нет такой роскоши как на старых версиях)
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/415199/dced9f97
<shenmue> baronos http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-Ведьмина%20гора.1.46.(Logan1995).avi.png тоже как плеер юзаю
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/415200/644ba472 а это видео
<baronos> shenmue: кстати он мне виндоус медиа плеер напоминает)))
<baronos> правда буг сейчас нашел в нем))
<baronos> баг*
<shenmue> baronos: какой?
<baronos> shenmue: в семерке который стоит)
<baronos> аааа про баг))
<shenmue> хы
<baronos> shenmue: блин он пропал О_о
<shenmue> незачто
<shenmue> =)
<baronos> вообщем не докачанный файл видео он в маленьком окне показал без кнопок развернуть на весь экран
<Sergey_IT> так очевидно, на весь экран можно показать только весь файл
<baronos> логично)
<shenmue> даже предосмотр шрифтов есть
<Sergey_IT> надо медосмотр юзера еще предусмотреть
<plexor> @wesome'щики отзовитесь пожалуйста!
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/148677-1.png =)))
<shenmue> барг такой барг
<baronos> гы няшка)
<Lex_Sh> жесть
<shenmue> там аж целая серия
<[Raiden]> кажется я баг нашел
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % ping линуксы.рф
<[Raiden]> ping: unknown host линуксы.рф
<shenmue> там антипинговая защита
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830635/
<[Raiden]> я знаю. хост таакой есть
<[Raiden]> но пинг не определяет ип
<[Raiden]> не то что не пингует, а даже ип не определяет
<no_NICK> hi
<[Raiden]> давно я на дистровотче не был. Минт сильно оторвался.
<artus> хе, ну дык юнити ж  )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> форк Гш вместо Гш не в последнюю очередь
<artus> форк, не форк, сделали удобоваримый гш , по причине его покаместь не готовности
<artus> но и в данный момент он всяко адекватнее юнити , который на каждый чих падает уже 3й год
<artus> вот в 12.4 всунут гш вроде как уже удобоваримое, и будем смотреть )
<artus> это только фанатики аля скай верят что юнити адекватное )) и то лиш по причине что на ноут ниче другое не поставить ) а свистелок хочется )
<shenmue> ничего удобного в гш не увидел
<shenmue> в 12 мяте он конечно выглядит на ура но только выглядит
<shenmue> мята 11 должна была быть на гш кстати. фаны очень просили
<artus> чет не видно нигде фанов юнити ))
<[Raiden]> на ютубе немного видео есть, с альфой и юнити
<shenmue> я сразу заметил что ни в одном дистре основанном на убунту нет юнити
<[Raiden]> я так понимаю что в основном из-за компиза
<[Raiden]> т.е. квадратики показывают и т.д.
<shenmue> хотя по мне юнити более человечен нежели гш
<[Raiden]> это всё отвлекает  от того, что гедит, наутилус и т.д. все тот же гном3 - из которог овыпилили почти все кнопочки, которых и так нехватало.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> угу) после кед без мильена кнопочек пичалька )
 * baronos ленится встревать за гном3 ;)
<shenmue> куча де не идет на пользу линю =(
<[Raiden]> shenmue: по умолчанию может нет, но репы в них от убунты
<[Raiden]> т.е. юнити там есть автоматом
<[Raiden]> вот с другими пока не ясно. Я слышал что в опенсусе хотели
<[Raiden]> и всё
<baronos> на ф17 gnome-boxes собрали)) эх и лень ставить тестить витруалку новую))
<artus> а юнити случаем не на мертвом гноме втором базируется? ))
<shenmue> нет
<[Raiden]> сча уже нет
<baronos> да вроде на гтк3 перешел
<baronos> полностью
<shenmue> гном два жив!
<artus> shenmue, то что жив я знаю
<shenmue> и будет жить пока в дебиане не попадет в стейбл гш
<baronos> это ближе к осени))
<baronos> да и сейчас очень здорово на дебиан)) работает, не падает, шустрый, не жрет))
<artus> baronos, харош подзуживать меня) ато ж не удержусь и таки поставлю  )
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе))
<[Raiden]> у меня большую часть времени 2+ де установлено
<shenmue> mepis поставь
<baronos> гном 3,2,2,1 много мелких багов пофиксили, которые вели к падению гш) да и 3,2,1-8 не падал ни разу) а вот на бубне это кошмар)) даже с ппа гном-теам который 3,2,2,1 он работает ужасно)
<[Raiden]> KDE 4.5.3    2.6.36 KERNEL - ваш мепис гость из прошлого как и дебиан.
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> хотя может это самый правильный вариант.
<artus> http://article.techlabs.by/36_7854.html какие однако девайсы появились
<[Raiden]> где бы ещё в лесу найти юсб...
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> в лес только батарейки, с акумами там делать нечего
<shenmue> делаем юсб мама-мама и тыкаем аккумы с 2 сторон. в итоге один будет заряжать другой
<artus> shenmue, ящик лимонов, цинк и медь, и пошло заряжатся )
<shenmue> а вообще есть всякие трещетки-динамо-машинки для леса и фонарики на солнечных батареях
<shenmue> хм а ведь в эту батарейку можно тот самый комп за 25$ впихнуть
<[Raiden]> 1 время был работающий вебсервер на картошке
<artus> он и щас работаеть
<[Raiden]> думаю это ещё можно нангуглить
<[Raiden]> ок )
<artus> только там конфиг такой что ну его нафиг ))
<shenmue> биотехнологии
<artus> вкусный расширений для хрома посоветуйте )
<shenmue> не покрмишь сервер - откусит ногу
<[Raiden]> выростить генинженированные фрукты...
<[Raiden]> засадить парки
<[Raiden]> кончилась батарейка - сунул фрукт
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> каким растением упс заменят?
<shenmue> кактусом наверное
<[Raiden]> ...меня иногда тянет на фантастику.
<baronos> хехе))
<User098[web]> прошу прощения, может кто-нибудь помочь с sources.list ???
<shenmue> а что с ним?
<artus> зачитать с выражением чтоль ? )
<User098[web]> начинающий я
<User098[web]> ставлю linux mint 12 katya
<artus> хоть бы один заканчивающий зашол )
<User098[web]> на него есть гостевой репозиторий на ftp.mgts.by
<artus> @kick "User098[web]" здень не канал минта, поставиш убунту заходи
<artus> вобще озверели ))
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> у меня мята
 * shenmue задражало
<artus> shenmue, ну ты ж тут вопросами дурацкими не сыпеш ))
<shenmue> только ответы =)
<artus> ну так )))
<artus> мне так нравится логика неосиляторов, я новичек ставлю минт/пишу_говнософт_на_делфи/тд , в интернетаг ниче нет, на профильных каналах все молчат, пишол сюда флудить вопросами
<artus> четь пальцы замерзли , очепятывають через раз :)
<Lex_S> и не говори
<Lex_S> уже и третьегном на сборку поставил а теплее в хате так и не стало
<artus> ))
<shenmue> есть вот чо http://maddog.sitengine.ru/smart-question-ru.html
<Lex_S> падает он что-то
<baronos> shenmue: а чего нет на #linuxmint тебя((
<Lex_S> сегфолтится
<shenmue> artus ты таких бань с ссылкой на это
<artus> shenmue, http://mintlinux.ru/chat воть какой у них офф чатик ))
<shenmue> baronos не говорю на вражеском
<artus> shenmue, мне им еще и ссылки давать? обойдутцо )
<Lex_S> вражеском)
<baronos> гыы)
<shenmue> artus у убунту сообщество более сплаченное
<artus> shenmue, да я б не сказал )) судя по форуму переодически такой бред начинют советовать)
<artus> хотя, если нет желания искать ответ, то и разжованое в ползу не будет )
<shenmue> baronos то ли у меня глюк то ли таких канала сразу два
<[Raiden]> бедный минтовец
<baronos> shenmue: оО наверно глюк, я тоже глючу)
<[Raiden]> artus: а что ты делаешь на ресурсах убунты?
<shenmue> я имею ввиду конектишся к одному а входишь на два сразу
<artus> [Raiden], тихо плачу :D
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], не, ну толковых манов на все случаи жизни на форуме вагон и 2 прицепа, но ведь никто ж их не читает) проще задать в 100500й раз вопрос почему не пингуется пинговалка, и получит ответ такого же рода ))
<baronos> да же по второму кругу смотрю побег и так же не отпускает гад))
<artus> baronos, мачете кстати как , стоящий ?
<baronos> artus: ага))
<baronos> "мачете не смсит, мачете импровизирует"
<artus> ну тогда за чайком и посмотрю
<shenmue> baronos нет офф канала в фридонете
<baronos> главное перевод дублированный иначе так се будет)
<baronos> shenmue: у них джаббер скорее всего
<shenmue> baronos не. иксчат сразу конектица к ирц
<baronos> shenmue: что то я не совсем понимаю о чем речь)))
<shenmue> baronos иксчат в мяте сразу на автокентект к офф каналу в ирц настроен
<baronos> аааа вот оно что)
<shenmue> ой
<baronos> у меня вичат теперь тоже автоматом везде коннектится))
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-28
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0128/h_1359331870_7035630_99f56d6a89.png
<Glock84> Привет лунатикам +)
<Glock84> Есть живые? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зомби тута
<NoOova> Господа почему на paste.pro рецепты лапши
<NoOova> что за хрень?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что тебя смущает? лапша невкусная?
<NoOova> Загляните в тему
<NoOova>  Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну кто то домен выкупил.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки вкусная лапша или нет?
<Hanno4ka> утра
<NoOova> здравствуйте, гопожа
<Hanno4ka> ого, а я уже и госпожа? )))
 * JohnDoe_71Rus где мой попкорн и удобное кресло
<Hanno4ka> а где мой завтрак в постель? ща плетку достану, быстро станете послушными
<NoOova> Вы приглашаете меня в постель?
<Hanno4ka> )))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`   и тебе ку
<aleksei`> ))
<Hanno4ka> (()(()))
<snql> Когда в амароке хочу прослушать интернет станцию, то мне выдает сообщение о том, что требуется  HTTP protocol source. Жму "поиск" но ничего не происходит
<snql> сначала 0% а потом исчезает
<snql> как его вручную установить?
<SergeyIT> snql, может плагин какой надо...
<snql> в гугле тщательно обыскиваю :(
<|rapidsp|> snql: ubuntu-restricted-extras установлен?
<snql> |rapidsp| @ Уже установлена самая новая версия ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<skai-falkorr> уряяяя
<skai-falkorr> 52 мегабита:)
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/Kvazar00900/sssr-lider-v-tehnologii-mobilnoy-telefonii/
<baronos> есть роутер, у него не горит лампочка LAN (провода норм, и все остальное тоже), есть вариант восстановить или ченить еще сделать кроме как подставку под цветы в дом. условиях? :)
<oles_> baronos, так если работает не пофиг на лампочку ли?
<baronos> сеть его не определяет
<baronos> попробую tftp
<Anton2d> так если аплинк не горит ни на нём ни на сетевой - то дело плохо
<[Raiden]> перешить можно попробовать, если его хоть как-то видно для этой задачи.
<[Raiden]> Я помню мне мертвый модем курьер приносили. Умер после стат электричества. Оказалось умерла только прошивка )
<[Raiden]> как-то неверно что-то в ней записалось
<Anton2d> если диод езернета не горит на обоих устройствах, то 99% что нету связи на самом нижнем уровне. Тут только подключать подругому как то нужно.
<[Raiden]> давным давно, в далекой галактике, скорость передачи мерили бодами и передавали инфу по аналоговым сетям.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> либо программатор нужен либо под цветы ставить :D
<[Raiden]> Я читал год назад, что китайские военыне использую модемы. Как 1 из безопасных  каналов.
<[Raiden]> ют
<snql> голубиная почта, наше все
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> угу, еще лесбиянския скажи почта :)
<snql> ну а кто голубого заподозрит, что он военное послание берет
<snql> и нетес
<snql> несет*
<Hanno4ka> какие у вас интересные разговоры)
<Anton2d> прямо geys.talk.ubunu.ru ;)
<Anton2d> или как там gays пишется... ?
<snql> разговоры о голубых не делает нас голубыми )
<Anton2d> ну так поэтому и .толкс.
<andrex> хм, да в топу и голубинную и прочие, наскальные рисунки круги на полях. воть это почта
<Anton2d> наскальные рисунки - пример самого долговечного бэкапа данных.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты там случаем федору не поставил? с твоим то инетом я бы уже все дистры перепробовал :D
<andrex> а лучше вобще какой нить язык изобрести не имеющий почти ничего общего с прошлыми и настоящими, и транслировать открытым текстом, воть криптографы голову себе сломают
<snql> http://img7.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/unix-%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%88%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE-%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2-30957.jpeg
<andrex> я со с воим могу все перепробывать)
<Anton2d> что бы пробовать дистрибы нужен не инет быстрый, а офигенно кол-во ненужного времени.
<Hanno4ka> вспомнилась передача про книгу 17-18 века, короче там ее до сих пор не расшифровали, и эо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: был почти такой вариант в истории навахо. И наши жителей севера и сибири использовали
<Hanno4ka> это при том, что прогоняли через самые крутые криптографические программы
<snql> Hanno4ka @ о землячка
<andrex> тоже чтоле после ника какой нить знак впентюхать
<baronos> snql: use goo.gl ;)
<andrex> andrex,-_+=!@#$ дарова
<mayday> модно
<Hanno4ka> snql а ты откедава будешь то?
<mayday> :)
<snql> Hanno4ka @ беларусь, ошмяны
<Hanno4ka> не, далековато, я вот с той стороны луны родом)
<snql> ты из беларуси судя по VHOST?
<andrex> ну судя по вхост я фз откуда
<andrex> и по ип тоже
<snql> andrex @ )
<Hanno4ka> я поняла, это нужно читать так: "ханночка - собака"
<Hanno4ka> хотя можно и немного другое слово применить, но тут опы добрые очень)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: "коммерческое ат"  слишком длинно
<andrex> а с закорючкой)
<snql> не цепляйтесь к моему разделителю
<Hanno4ka> а поляки это чудо обезьянкой зовут)
<andrex> ухо
<Hanno4ka> плохой у тебя разделитель - не интуитивно понятный
<snql> поляки это странный народ, у них даже молодес - zasraniec
<andrex> mailухоmai.ru
<Anton2d> вопрос, если я случайно ;) убил блочный файл /dev/sdc, причем sdc1 sdc2 sdc5 остались и разделы работают, это сильно плохо или поможет просто перезагрузка ?
<artus> что значит убил?
<jlewka> Anton2d, боишься проверять?)
<Hanno4ka> snql | вот пример понятного разделителя
<jlewka> Hanno4ka,  | это не разделитель, а конвеер!
<baronos> artus: наверно со стингера лупил по нему :)
<Anton2d> sudo rm,  без перезагрузки можно как то восстановить ? Перезагружаться то страшно, хотя умом понимаю что это блочный файл просто или всё плохо?
<artus> Anton2d, никак )
<jlewka> хм.. разве создать просто нельзя?
<artus> хотя
<Hanno4ka> andrex | baronos | jlewka | но все равно понятней, а главное, можно нескольким одновременно посылать))))
<Anton2d> И кому он назначится если я его создам ?
<jlewka> mknod чего то там навернео)
<andrex> да он сам должен появится после подключения устройства какбе
<Anton2d> Вообще странно что при том что я его убил,  разделы sdc-шного винта работают.
<artus> Hanno4ka, я круче умею, в одной строке всем флудерам офтоперам преды выдать ;)
<snql> Hanno4ka << jlewka << никогда бы не подумал, что такое может вызвать проблемы )
<jlewka> snql, чего это я в хоночку записываюсь?)
<snql> jlewka << под руку попал )
<Hanno4ka> jlewka	 а тебе не нравится в меня записываться? )))
<andrex>  mode +vvvvvqqqqq-o 100500 ников свойник я тоже так умею)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, не могу... совместим ток с одним устройством=\
<artus> andrex, q на весь канал :D
<andrex> +м
<andrex> или бан по маске *
<snql> :)
<artus> andrex, не, как то маска какая то не отработала и тотально всех прикрыла )
<andrex> ну мона же через чансерв снемать с себя или инвайтить сквось бан)
<Anton2d> мда... fdisk и gparted винта теперь этого не видят, хотя разделы пока примонтированы и пашут. Пявился левый диск /dev/sde - но мёртвый не опрашивается..
<Anton2d> Чё делать, на сцать и перегружаться или бекапить пока живое ?
<andrex> или даже со всех
<artus> ребутайся , если живое то живое
<Hanno4ka> у меня самые важные бекапы - 4 гига флешки))) остальное скачивается с интернетов без проблем
<Hanno4ka> хотя на работе еще свои серваки со всякими штучками... но это не моя забота)))
<Anton2d> эээ у меня это бэкапный винт там бэкап файлов рабочих ~400Г, хотя он старый, пожалуй даже если помрёт, то самое время обновить полностью
<baronos> artus: вообщем г3.8 такое же УГ будеит как и 3.6. тут два выхода либо ждать редизайн+ревсякое нужное помелочи в г.4.0 либо крыско :)
<artus> baronos, гады? :(
<andrex> эт точно
<baronos> не то слово
<artus> ну все, значит надо уползать обратно на коробку
<andrex> ваще все переломали удоды красноглазые)
 * andrex хочет оторвать голову тому кто додумался повешать прожектор ночного освещения в аккурат рядом с моим окном
<artus> andrex, отстрели его, проблема чтоль?
<andrex> artus, ты гений)
<andrex> а хотя нет. с экономлю на лампочках)
<artus> ну тогда жалюзи
<andrex> у меня тут без света как днем
<andrex> да жалюзи хорошая вестч
<Hanno4ka> snql кстати, ты парень?
<andrex> он sql с n
 * baronos уже приготовил мыло и веревку "11,8 КБ/с – 2,3 МБ из 28,6 МБ, 38 мин."
<Hanno4ka> baronos пф, так это еще адекватно, у меня и не такое бывало)))
<jlewka> Anton2d, ну как у тебя там дела?)
<baronos> пиджин с знц вообще неправильно дружит, гад :(
<andrex> хм сьранно, мне кахалось ему пофиг должно быть, всеравно что к обычному серваку ирц
<andrex> т
<andrex> з
<artus> andrex, пидгин сам по себе хреновый иркоклиент
<artus> хотя может я и знцу настроил криво :D но вроде с нормальными иркоклиентами проблем нет )
<baronos> вот вот, а этот гад постоянно в знц закрывает каналы при закрытии их в пиджине
<artus> а, дык так и должно быть )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> не ну если при выходе вобще закрывает то нет
<baronos> виндовый nettalk не закрывает, работает как вичат.
<artus> ну если и в вичате покинуть канал - он на знц закроется
<baronos> при закритии клиента то не выходит от туда :)
<artus> потому что ты не покидаеш канал аля close ил парт
<baronos> вот вот, а пиджин черт гадский закрывая клиент выходит из каналов :)
<artus> ну выкинь каку))
<baronos> ну дык, в винде норм ничего нет. а вичат чето не получается в винде замутить.
<artus> даж иксчат ито адекватнее пидгина
<baronos> ага
<baronos> даже в андройде эндчат лучше пиджина :)
<[Raiden]> что бы только писать пиджин вполне подходит. А вот если что-то прикрутить или альяс сделать, допустим для авторизации к боту - то это проблема.
<[Raiden]> Я вот например амарок2 к квирку  прикрутил )
 * [Raiden] np: Thai Break -  Flowers In The Rain (Remix) ( album: The BIGGEST 80s Disco Dance Music vol.12 year: 0 )
<baronos> воистину кде
<snql> амарок багнутая софтина ( не хочет потоки играть :(
<Hanno4ka> snql о, проснулся! так ты какого пола будешь то?
<snql> Hanno4ka << парень Оо
<Hanno4ka> snql а фотка? так на слово не верю...
<baronos> хыхы
<snql> Hanno4ka << http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20130128/KxGyCWIi.jpg
<snql> теперь веришь?
<Hanno4ka> нет)))
<SergeyIT> симпотная девчонка )
<SergeyIT> snql, в неглиже ж надо
<snql> ну не верь ))
<Hanno4ka> snql а сколько тебе лет?
<[Raiden]> баг нашелся
<[Raiden]> man -H free
<[Raiden]> наберите в 12.10
<snql> Hanno4ka << столько не живут
<SergeyIT> по-полудню?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]	 и что будет?
<[Raiden]> ошибка
<baronos> man -H man в 12.04 тоже ошибка
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]	 не быть тебе тестером и не писать баг-репорты
<mva> а что у вас там за ошибка?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: а я и не хочу.
<mva> у меня оно в lynx открывается :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos	 расскажи хоть ты
<[Raiden]> у меня lynx установлен кстати
<baronos> eman: команда завершилась с кодом 3: /usr/bin/zsoelim | /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8//IGNORE | preconv -e UTF-8 | tbl | groff -mandoc -Thtml
<baronos> и так на все
<Hanno4ka> ёптыть
<snql> чем заскринить opengl приложение, когда в полноэкранном режиме?
<mva> snql: им самим
<artus> телефонкой
<artus> :D
<baronos> в стиме f12
<snql> стандартные утилиты удивляют черным квадратом малевича
<snql> только растянутым в прямоугольник
<snql> а если это не стим?
<mva> не удивляют
<baronos> значит телефонкой
<mva> по крайней мере тех, кто знает, как это устроено
<[Raiden]> snql: scrot может подойдет или gnome-screenshot --interactive
<mva> [Raiden]: вряд ли scrot снимет напрямую из видеобуфера
<[Raiden]> с экрана то снимет )
<mva> но ведь фулскрин опенглные приложения не совсем на экране :)
<mva> кстати...
<mva> пойти поиграть, чтоли...
<[Raiden]> иди...
<baronos> я так долго не проходил игры, халф лайф 2 уже третий день играю, а на очереди еще два эпизода :)
<snql> последние эпизоды самые короткие их там вообще за пару часов пройти если увлечься
<Scrimmer> andrex, вечерка тебе
<snql> mva << а чем можно гарантированно сделать снимок?
<Hanno4ka> snql    гипсом
<snql> Hanno4ka << бяка :(
<Hanno4ka> snql от не надо - я добрейшей души человек)))
<Hanno4ka> у меня даже хил с таким титулом бегает)))
<snql> зловредная ты )
<snql> меня не проведешь :)
<Hanno4ka> да ну, все там будем
<Hanno4ka> чего печалиться то?
<Hanno4ka> snql ээээ.... а конфету то за что? я же ничего плохого не сделала, а ты ((
<Hanno4ka>  :'(
<Hanno4ka> и вторая туда же
<Hanno4ka> элой ты
<snql> :(
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<snql> Hanno4ka << фотку покажи ^_^
<[koshka]> mva, мррр)
<[koshka]> artus, !!
<Hanno4ka> snql а я уже показвала))) и не одну
<[koshka]> а где же мой Скай?
<Hanno4ka> [koshka]	 от не надо - он мой
<[koshka]> ага, конечно
<[koshka]> мечтай
<SergeyIT> а вы его разбудите )
<Hanno4ka> он мне продался за плов с отбивными, даже на загс согласился))))
<[koshka]> ну да
<[koshka]> конечно
<[koshka]> ))
<Hanno4ka> эээ, скай, ну скажи же...
<[koshka]> он уже все сказал) так что обломись ;D
<Scrimmer> утречко доброе всем
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer и не утро, и не долброе(
<artus> [koshka], кукку
<skai-falkorr> artus: а у меня большая интернетка
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<skai-falkorr>  baronos кекеке
 * baronos почесал [koshka]  за ушком ;)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну и на моей улице праздик будет :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: :-Р
<baronos> skai-falkorr: что значит NOT PREFFERED? а то я пока открою переводчик умру :)
<skai-falkorr> не предпочитаемо. в зависимости от контекста может быть и более красиво звучать
<baronos> ок, это про gapps'ы значит предпочитает народ пользовательскую сборку
<baronos> что то у меня совсем стим потух, вылетает при обновлении кэша тф2 :(
<artus> skai-falkorr, сильно большая? )))
<baronos> artus: половина твоей :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: 52 мегабита
<skai-falkorr> artus: для села зажопинск-дальнее - вообще сказка
<shenmue> мда... все кто мне года назад на форуме рпг втирал что графика рулит и педалит играют в майнкрафт
<baronos> хехе :)
<baronos> стоит в неё играть?
<shenmue> да там крайзис это конечно здорово и всё такое но для многих это обычная пукалка стрелялька от первага лица намного хуже дума по геймплею
<shenmue> baronos там вникать надо и форумы читать. ибо туториала в игре нет. всё сам
<baronos> мм, весь процесс игры создаётся методом проб и ошибок :)
<artus> skai-falkorr, неужто закамаемс теперяче в че нить? ))
<skai-falkorr> ут3?:)
<baronos> я лучше в колл оф дюти пойду постреляю :)
<shenmue> baronos все игрвовое есть на майнкрафт вики а атак же могу тебе дать ссылку на серию летсплея. а по нему учился играть
<artus> skai-falkorr, да четь мну 3й вроде не впечатлял, ну да разберемсо опосля
<[koshka]> baronos, ня
<baronos> shenmue: спасибо. но это муторно. не охото заморачиваться :)
<baronos> [koshka]: мрр мрр :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: artus теперь то конкретно, пока я ченить скачаю вы уже наиграетесь и пройдете все коопертивки :D
<artus> baronos, давай интернету находи
<baronos> artus: отдал оставшиеся запчасти, завтра обещали сваять антенну, хоть не 52мб\с будет, но думаю 1мб\с днем и ночью 7 нормик ~:)
 * artus хотеть на lpt больше 5 ног на вход
<baronos> artus: у нас тут связисты приезжали, молчаливые какие то, но смотрели смету составляли на замену проводов. думаю может сделают адсл пошустрее :)
<[Raiden]> или потормознее
<baronos> [Raiden]: свят свят, они и так мне сейчас 128кбит\с дают :(
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> кекеке
<baronos> skai-falkorr: воо, инет есть хороший. собери себе android-jb-x86 для ноута, авось норм будет :)
<skai-falkorr> нееее. лень
 * baronos бы заморочился :P
<[Raiden]> если андройд с планшетов хлынет на нетбуки и ноуты будет круто.
<[Raiden]> это боудет реальаня software war
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<[Raiden]> и линуксойды тем временем будут пилить какие-нить ненужные на десктопы инновации в  гном4
<[Raiden]> [19:58:08] thunderd.service: http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/programming_development/1849519609Linu.html про бубунту уже не модно писать терь про минт пишут)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если гугл начнет делать полноценную ноутбучную ось для ультрабуков (не ток хромоосный огрызок), то всяким гентамбубунтам станет грустно
<[Raiden]> ну да, но в общем-то я был бы не против. В конце концов все мы хотим альтернативу мс за приемлемые деньги. Эпл это дать не в состоянии, а гугл вполне.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: поэтому и будет убунтам печально:) потому что помимо фанатиков мозолек есть люди, которым просто пользоваться, без всяких слез об корпорациях и швабодке
<[Raiden]> угу
<skai-falkorr> а уж если можно будет не ток десктопные, но и андроед прилоежняи пускать (ну типо почты шмочты и прочего) с едиными настройками, то этот андроед 7 для всех платформ станет очень вкусным
<shenmue> хы... щас по телеку показали как видеорегистратор заснял как танк проезжую часть проехал =) водитель успел среагировать
<[Raiden]> ого, даже по тв показали. )
<[Raiden]> теперь и там баяны
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дак давно уже. по телеку ролики с ютюба крутят. новости то писать надо както
<[Raiden]> http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-382158.html про танк
<astralopitek> Всем привет. Подскажите, как настроить vga_switcheroo в xubuntu? У меня файл /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch вообще отсутствует, а нужно отключиить дискретную карту
<astralopitek> Дроваю юзаю пропритарные
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе, н овидел темы про 2 карты на форуме...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: обновилась маленькая пищащая либца
<astralopitek> Там всё сводится к echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch, а у меня даже этого файла нет
<[Raiden]> Если не смотрели фанатский 10  минутный фильм про гордона фримена  рекомендую.
<[Raiden]> значит не поддерживает ядро или железо
<[Raiden]> или плохо читал
<astralopitek> всё хорошо читал
<astralopitek> Нету файла и всё
<astralopitek> Короче задача - как нибудь вырубить дискретную карту
<snql> беда, отключил все эффекты все-равно видеокарта шумит
<snql> кеды такие кеды :) надо на пк ставить, там хотя бы перед ухом шуметь не будет)
<shenmue> ппц капча нынче
<shenmue> раза с 5 получилось
<astralopitek> Да у меня тоже
<astralopitek> Вообще-то гугловская капча нас эксплуатирует, заставляя переводить книжки, я призываю её саботировать
<[Raiden]> видимо это у тебя не видеокарта шумит. Если без эффектов.
<[Raiden]> а кулер проца.
<[Raiden]> если я не двигаю окна или не слишком круто, у меня видеокарта остается на 50мгц )
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> или скачет на 1 ступень, не на максимум временно
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: неудачник
<astralopitek> test
<ubuntuhelp> astralopitek, Понг понг понг...
<astralopitek> чтоэта?
<[Raiden]> snql: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0128/h_1359393472_7676504_17558fcbdc.png
<snql> [Raiden] << я знаю где у меня во внутренностях ноута что находится ) точно видеокарта
<snql> и у меня radeon hd *(
<skai-falkorr> наверное, спать надо
<[Raiden]> ок, верю )
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<snql> [Raiden] все же это процессор О_о
<snql> ты телепат
<Scrimmer> а я материнка ахахах
<baronos> он кед :)
<snql> почти 70
<Scrimmer> звиняйте, не знаю что на меня нашло
<[Raiden]> kde telepathy )
<baronos> ыы
<snql> надо термопасту сменить
<snql> а то 4 года
<Sergey_IT> вот до чего кде доводит
<snql> =\
<[Raiden]> snql: почитай ещё как выключить индексацию. и ещё у самого кде есть службы часть которых можно выключить в...
<snql> я там где то пунктик видел касательно потребления процессором
<Sergey_IT> snql, 7 лет - полет нормальный, только пылесосил
<snql> [Raiden] << а зачем нужна индексация в кедах, где это используется?
<[Raiden]> snql: запукс и завершение - управление службами, возможно найдешь там что-то лишнее.
<snql> просто если мне нужно что найти я пользуюсь спецкомандами в терминале
<[Raiden]> snql: в основном для поиска  используется и для местной почты , которую можно не юзать. И ещё в дельфине непомук даёт возможность ставить рейтинги и тэги на файлы.
<snql> а выпилить полностью можно?
<[Raiden]> я обычн оотключаю част ькоторая за контакты и поиск по почте отвечает -akonadi , но на ноуте можно выключить всё.
<[Raiden]> выпилить нет, можно выключить
<Sergey_IT> пилите snql, пилите
<snql> нашел, разобрался, осознал
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<snql> отключил и ноутбук шуметь перестал ^_^
<[Raiden]> в 4.10 их кстати ускорили, а в амароке появился плагин что бы синхронизировать рейтинги треков. Т.е. в амароке меняешь рейтинг, и при просмотре файлов в делфьине потом это будет видно. Правда эта интеграция на начальном этапе.
<[Raiden]> пусть будет пока отключено, там в кде и так есть чего посмотреть )  Можешь например создать столов больше, допустим 6 и привязать к ним софт
<snql> я лично никогда к этим рейтингам не присматривался
<snql> еще одного пациента нашел - akonadi
<snql> эта гадость как понял еще и службу mysql держит
<baronos> Ставь юнити в 12.04 и будет счастье
<[Raiden]> да, и стартует по умолчанию автоматом. Если выключить всеравн оможет стартовать если запускать kmail
<[Raiden]> Я для почты тундербирд юзаю мозиловский
<snql> kmail я насколько помню удалил в первую очередь
<snql> мне расширения для уведомления в хроме по горло хватает
<snql> ну чего ты заладил юнити.. юнити... ну если оно мне не нужно и грузит процессор зачем его держать
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0128/h_1359396849_6149097_5b4dd9cf4c.png
<[Raiden]> Надоест кде - поставит юнити )) Или можно использовать ещё razor-qt с  установленным кде ,  с kwin и всем софтом от кде.   Раза в полтора легче будет, но с потерей функционала.  За минимализм и легкость всегда приходится чем-то расплачиватсья.
<astralopitek> у кого с английским хорошо - помогите настрочить письмо в службу поддержки амд
<snql> меня на данном этапе все устраивало, кроме шума
<[Raiden]> astralopitek: на видеокарту?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а что за фильм на картинке?
<tagezi> 22:14:33
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну этот , как его, про алису и миелофон. В жабере линк пролетел и я включил :)
<astralopitek> На драйвер. Если в настройах выбран в кач-ве активно энергосберегающий адаптер, то комп невыключается, не перезагружается, не ходит в спящий режим, вместо этого просто намертво виснем
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ааа )) я его слифком давно смотрел, потому и непомню
<Scrimmer> tagezi, привет ;)
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  привет
<[Raiden]> Вертер там школьника поймал и инвентаризацию проводит. на этом моменте зашотил )
<tagezi> Гостья из будущего
<tagezi> во
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> иногда очень хочеться пересмотреть старые фильмы ))) "Через терни к звёздам", на пример, потрясающий фильм )
<[Raiden]> Через терни к звездам восстановленынй у меня даж на двд есть )
<[Raiden]> 1 из немногих.
<[Raiden]> там ещё есть  дорожка с коментариями к фильму.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35945
<Scrimmer> ребят, а можно както определить, фигово ли обжат кабель или норм?
<Scrimmer> только по пингу аля потери ?
<Sergey_IT> тестером
<nephrite> Как перенести данные из файла *.wab (windows address book) в Evolution или Thunderbird?
<baronos> nephrite: http://blogs.ethz.ch/ubuntu/2010/01/02/wab-to-ldif/
 * baronos поклонился google
<nephrite> baronos, "file not found"
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/28/passport/
<baronos> nephrite: http://www.filewut.com/spages/page.php/software/libwab
<nephrite> Веб-страница недоступна
<baronos> http://www.filewut.com/spages/pages/software/libwab/files/libwab-060901.tar.gz
<nephrite> Веб-страница недоступна
<baronos> ты через что там сидишь?
<nephrite> chromium
<baronos> у меня открываются, и скачиваются в хроме
<nephrite> Сервер не найден                                                                Firefox не может найти сервер www.filewut.com.
<[Raiden]> nephrite: http://yadi.sk/d/WQzAYPbv2Bmws
<nephrite> лиса тоже не может
<baronos> даже собрал Use:  wabread [options] <filename.wab> :)
<[Raiden]> у меня к счастью в винде была почта в опере. И была в итоге доступна и тут. А сча в громоптице  и там и там с 1  общим профилем.
<baronos> ну да, как то с гугл джимейл вообще проблем нет :)
<artus> у меня может, меняй днсы на гогнопрове )
<Scrimmer> artus, пыщь
<Scrimmer> ты мне срочно нужен
<nephrite> что-то не получается
<nephrite> на выходе пустой файл
<artus> Scrimmer, слушаю )
<[Raiden]> возможно тебе лучше погуглить виндовые конвертилки. там это более актуально
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ты переехал на дебиан?
 * [Raiden] покосился на артуса
<nephrite> raiden, я около часа гуглил, прежде чем сюда за помощью обратиться
<nephrite> там все программы-конвертеры .exe для винды
<nephrite> пробовал черз вайн, виснут
<artus> маааленький вопрос, а причем тут сюда? какаим боком тут громоптиц к вендоархивам?
<baronos> виртуалку иметь надо на всякие такие случаи)
<artus> да и експортировал то ты из чего ? аутглюка ?
<nephrite> artus, адресная книга из Outlook Express сохранена в формате *.wab
<nephrite> а мне надо её перенести на Evolution или Thunderbird
<baronos> ну на птицу файл на выходе применял и там пусто?
<artus> nephrite, http://www.ehow.com/how_6981855_import-wab-thunderbird.html первый же вопрос
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], да, сервачек стоит
<Scrimmer> artus, открой приват
<nephrite> baronos, на выходе я получаю файл 11 байт с содержанием: "version: 1" и всё
<Scrimmer> artus, и дебиан рулед! 60 мб кушает всего :D
<Scrimmer> с nginx + php + mysql + 3 сайта + ссх + фтп :D
<nephrite> artus, и чем это мне поможет?
<baronos> artus: кстати это метод из вики убунту ком от версии 10.04 :)
<artus> эммм, How to Import WAB to Thunderbird уже не ответ на твой вопрос?
<nephrite> artus, для этого метода надо иметь windows
<nephrite> если бы у меня была винда, я бы не мучался
<baronos> а почему в линукс птице не сможет они разные?
<artus> ну знать ищи где в .csv нарыть, проблема то не наша )) или пиши разрабам громоптица пусть учат вабы понимать)
<nephrite> baronos, вот с чего начинается гайд
<nephrite> Instructions 1 Open Outlook Express and select "File" from the menu.  2 Choose "Export" in the "File" menu and select "Address Book."
<artus> а чего сразу было не в цсв то експортить?
<nephrite> да, вообще, за что им там зарплату платят, не понимаю
<mdma> я б уже винду в виртуалке поставил и не ипал моск
<nephrite> как можно wab не поддерживать
<mdma> времени уже точно больше потратил на поиски...
<baronos> у тебя же уже есть этот файл
<nephrite> mdma как я её поставлю
<mdma> короче если ті не параноик то кидай свой ваб я тебе сделаю из него цсв
<nephrite> artus, я же не знал что wab не поддерживается
<artus> @kick mdma брысь матершинник
<nephrite> хаха
<artus> nephrite, ну смысл же в закрытых вендоформатах импортить) цсв и телефонки то понимают
<nephrite> я же не знал что это закрытый формат
<baronos> с пятого пункта не получается начать импорт ваб файла?)
<nephrite> baronos, это первое что я попробовал =)
<baronos> ну тогда я скажу как всегда, выкинь каку :)
<tagezi> а там случаем не архив цсв?
<artus> tagezi, да в том и прикол что по ходу нет
<tagezi> docx виндовый, просто архив, его зипом разжать можно )))
<tagezi> нужно и тут попробовать, мож можно что выковырять
<tagezi> а вообще, нужно сначала маны читать, а потом уже бутоны жать
<artus> tagezi, а смысл? разметка собетцо, имортнуть не импортнеш
<tagezi> капипасто вставит
<tagezi> а так вообще потеря инфы
<tagezi> ну или есть ещё вакиант, найти прогу написаную на кути с открытым кодом для перегона и поправить её что бы в линухе завелась
<nephrite> может этот конвертер с sudo запускать?
<artus> да врятли
<tagezi> самневаюсь
<artus> если конвертеру нужен рут - в топку такой конвертер
<tagezi> ну может это конвертер поставит ему винду перегонит файл и обратно востановит линуху )))
<artus> ))
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNBxl2qsPOY :)
<nephrite> ладно, простите что отнял время, бб
<tagezi> блин, а я ему китайскую прогу нашёл для перегона )
<[koshka]> че вы тут?
<Scrimmer> че
<Scrimmer> нарываешься ? )
<[Raiden]> http://www.mobile-review.com/review/image/google/android-42/scr/high/scr29.png - валлпапер понравился
<[koshka]> Scrimmer, с чего бы ?)
<Scrimmer> [koshka]: у тебя спросить надо ;)
<[koshka]> дак я вроде спокойная )
<Osleg> врёшь!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-29
<m0nster> hi
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> утро доброе
<aleksei`> и тебе доброе
<Hanno4ka> )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<peektoseen> как долго crontab меняет настройки
<peektoseen> допустим я сделал crontab -e, прописал туда выполнение нужного скрипта в нужное время
<peektoseen> , сохранил
<peektoseen> и поставил время выполнения через  2 минуты
<peektoseen> он выполнится через 2 минуты?
<peektoseen> каждую минуту cront считывает конфигурацию?
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Failed!
<andrex> peektoseen, да
<m0nster> добрый день
<m0nster> господа, подскажите, возможно ли открыть порт udp (или пробросить) на разные IP, т. е. есть клиентское ПО которому нужен определенный порт и таких машин много...
<andrex> возможно возможно)
<m0nster> как как? :)
<andrex> man iptables
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<m0nster> у меня инет раздается squid
<m0nster> тут необходимо только открыть порт
<andrex> ну а я про что, читай как открыть или проборосить порт)
<m0nster> как tcp открыть знаю... определенный на определенный адрес
<m0nster> а тут на кучу адресов 1 порт
<andrex> всмычле на кучу, у червера куча адресов чтоль?
<m0nster> дык не на сервер надо а на клиентские тачки
<andrex> а один фиг iptables читай
<andrex> воть ещё http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html
<artus> а чего вы курите? )))
<artus> m0nster, ты его закрывал что тебе открыть то надо
<m0nster> не закрывал
<artus> ну так проблема в чем?
<m0nster> нужно открыть udp порт4433
<artus> ненужно ничего открывать
<artus> если ты не закрывал - то ничего открывать не нужно
<andrex> кто то другой закрывал)
<m0nster> там ситуация сложнга, прокся стоит зха роутером... в нем нуна прокинуть а потом...
<m0nster> а потом проверить :)
<m0nster> но мне ща лень :)
<artus> ну прокидываеш на роутере и фсе
<artus> если после прокси фаерволом не резали удп - то ничего открывать нигде не нужно
<Hanno4ka> "m0nster но мне ща лень" - все вы одмины такие...
<andrex> он не админ
<m0nster> а кто?
<andrex> хотя бы потому что не дал развернутый вопрос,
<andrex> а я незнаю
<artus> погулять вышел? :D
<m0nster> да тут блин зевнуть некада... какой тту пистаь развернутый вопрос
<andrex> ну а прро роутер я вабще молчу
<artus> andrex, ату его, ату :D
<andrex> угу
 * andrex не понял что имел ввиду artus, но сделал вид что понял
<andrex> Алматинский технологический университет)
<mdma> это типа "травите его"
<mdma> устаревшее выражение
<andrex> аа ну понятно)
<andrex> этого я не буду делать)
<artus> mdma, почему устаревшее)) применяется на загонных охотах борзыми)
<mdma> ну хотябы ввижу того что сами загонные охоты не совсем широкораспространенная забава )
<mdma> *ввиду
<andrex> а я теперь понял что эт такое. надо было сноски в книгах по литре читать)
<artus> та даа, хотя фанаты борзых умудряютцо их в картирах ростить
<mdma> да, вообще только из книг и знаю это слово
<Onkeltem> Ку всем
<Onkeltem> Вопрос к тем, кто заморочен типографикой - кто как на Убунте настраивает раскладку? Или может есть уже готовая? Я имею ввиду все знаки типографические, типа длинное тире, многоточие, всякеи дроби, знаки валют и про
<Onkeltem> прочее
<Onkeltem> Сейчас поищу ссылку на хабр, там была статья, чтобы понятно было что я имею ввиду
<artus> кроме тебя никто не заморачивается :)
<Hanno4ka> по-моему, это настраивается не глобально в системе, а в текстовом процессоре. всякие комбинации клавишь на длинное тире и т.п. смотри в настройках msword или в libreofficce - увидишь, что они разные.
<Hanno4ka> хотя есть сочетания, котрые стали применяться везде - например shift+enter - мягкий перенос (или как он там называется точно)
<artus> Hanno4ka, типографика в ворде? ужсс
<andrex> да в либре вродь также конец строи делается
<Onkeltem> жесть
<Onkeltem> Это настраивается в раскладках именно
<Hanno4ka> artus, так спрашивали же про "типа длинное тире, многоточие, всякеи дроби, знаки валют"
<Onkeltem> artus: если редактируешь текст для статьи, для веба - использовать правильные типографические знаки - вещь важная
<andrex> тьфу ты перенос строки
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: это символы UTF-8, которые с клавы где угодно должны набираться
<artus> Onkeltem, дык они и набираются, таблицу символов распечатай и вперед ))
<Hanno4ka> так, не отвлекайте тут меня...
<Onkeltem> http://ilyabirman.ru/projects/typography-layout/ - вот пример
 * Hanno4ka пошла дальше кодить
<Onkeltem> artus: в смысле? как они набираются
<Onkeltem> artus: посмотри по ссылке, что я имею ввиду
<artus> Onkeltem, http://unicode-table.com/ru/
<andrex> альт и цыферки на цифровом блоке наверно)
<Onkeltem> artus: :facepalm:
<Onkeltem> artus: циферками набирать, да?
<andrex> млинский смайл
<Onkeltem> artus: русские буквы - их тоже
<Onkeltem> циферками )))
<andrex> да!
<Onkeltem> ага, точна
<andrex> печатай циферками)
<artus> зачем ? тебе пяток то символов нужен )) которые ты дай бог раза 3 на страницу заюзаеш)
<andrex> копипаст рулез)
<artus> Onkeltem, http://www.overviewer.ru/2011/10/03/typo/
<andrex> хотя у утф 16 ричная таблица тупо циферками не получится наверно
<artus> первый же страниц гугля, 4й ссылк
<andrex> осталось наклейки с этими знаками купить)
<artus> пилочкой для ногтей нацарапать
<andrex> не так не красиво
<Onkeltem> artus: угу, спасибо за ссылку, только мне нужно не через setxkbmap, а как-нить более по-человечески
<Onkeltem> если честно, я не знаю как связаны настройки xorg.conf по типу этих опций и опции gnome
<andrex> хм в принципе некоторые из них похожи с обычными символами можно и запомнить)
<Onkeltem> Не понимаю вообще этих настроек в раскладке клавиатуры
<Onkeltem> Вот добавил я допустим символ Евро на цифру 2
 * Hanno4ka какая-то кошатина, постоянно набираю вместо 'new' 'mew' Оо
<artus> Onkeltem, эммм, а чего в нем не человеческого?
<Onkeltem> Как мне теперь это ввести? Пробовал выбирать в кач Compose key - Right Alt, пробовал для 2-го уровня
<artus> или тебе шашечки а не ехать?
<Onkeltem> artus: я хочу через гуи
<Onkeltem> и чтобы не было конфликтов
<artus> ясно, хотеть ради хотеть)
<Onkeltem> нет
<Onkeltem> есть Ubuntu-way, надо пользоваться именно им
<artus> ну тогда набивай на намклаве ))
<Onkeltem> блин
<Onkeltem> )
<Onkeltem> То есть есть 2 пути - через консоль и low-level и... циферки на клаве
<artus> убунтувей = это тупить на канале и кричать что в гугле ничего нет
<Onkeltem> То есть через настройки клавиатуры - это не наш путь, да?
<artus> Onkeltem, ты через консоль всего то подключаеш уже правленую раскладку, проблема в чем?
<Onkeltem> убунтувей - это выбрать раскладку через настройки раскладки. Твой кэп.
<artus> нуну, удачи ))
<Onkeltem> artus: но должен же быть способ сделать тоже самое через Гуй
<Onkeltem> просто мы его не знаем, так?
<Onkeltem> Значит вопрос в том, чтобы это узнать. И это интереснее, чем вводить незапоминающиеся команды
<artus> просто оно никому ненужно, если всех делов скопипастить 1ну строчку и забыть
<Onkeltem> setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us,ru -option lv3:ralt_switch,grp:caps_toggle,misc:typo,grp_led:caps
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem мальчик, ты по ходу ошибся осью - тебе мак нужен)))
<Onkeltem> "Наиболее популярной раскладкой является раскладка Ильи Бирмана, но она доступна только пользователям Windows и Mac OS."
<Onkeltem> "Что делать в таком случае линуксоидам? А линуксоидам ещё проще! Типографская раскладка уже вшита в вашу систему, нужно только её активировать."
<andrex> комманду в автозапуск прописать и усе
<Onkeltem> Например интересно, где в той команде упоминается Илья бирман :)
<artus> andrex, да пусть убунтувеитцо)) ему процес важен а не результат)
<Onkeltem> artus: и то и другое важно
<Hanno4ka> хоспади, куда мир катится, "я поставил линукс, но не хочу даже открывать командную строку"
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: правда? спасибо за совет, девочка.
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem да всегда пожалуйста)))
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: я сейчас не об этом... Ну неужели это настолько не очевидно?
<artus> Onkeltem, тебе решение дали7 дали, продолжение будем расценивать как попытку потролисть, со всеми вытекающими, ок?
<Hanno4ka> ах ну да - не потыкали на кнопочки, что за печаль
<andrex> Onkeltem, гдето тут ---> man setxkbmap
<Onkeltem> artus: нет, не ок. Я вопрос поставил, на него пока не ответили. Я не нарушаю ничего.
<Hanno4ka> ну так напиши программку с кнопочкой, которая вместо тебя в консольке что надо пропишет, делов то
<Onkeltem> artus: а если тебе не нравится, что я не принял твоё альтернативное решение, то это твои проблемы, а не мои.
<Scrimmer> artus, вопрос по поводу модикса, открой приват )
<artus> Onkeltem, на вопрос как впилить раскладку - ответ тебе дали, филосовствовать на форум ) как и разглогольствовать что вей или не вей
<Onkeltem> Вопрос стоит так: как настраивается раскладка через Убунтушный GUI. В частности, как выбрать клавишу для включения спец символов
<Onkeltem> Между прочим, я делал подход к этой задаче ещё гораздо раньше - на 8-ке, на 10-ке. И кстати тогда у меня тоже не вышло разобраться, как активировать эту доп клавишу
<andrex> я у же дал комманду чтоб понять как что активировать и в плане рюшечек типа все должно быть черег гуи ...
<andrex> !wind
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wind'
<andrex> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Onkeltem> andrex: извини, не видел команду. Сейчас хистори посмотрел - нет, не нахожу
<andrex> 20:56:30        andrex | Onkeltem, гдето тут ---> man setxkbmap
<Onkeltem> Иначе говоря, хочу понять как вот это "lv3:ralt_switch" и видимо это: "misc:typo" представлено в ГУИ
<Onkeltem> andrex: это то ясно...
<artus> Onkeltem, ну так понимай, кто мешает то?
<andrex> по ману можно и гуи написать какой хош)
<Onkeltem> Пойду спрошу на #ubuntu, раз тут никто не знает
<andrex> хм поуду поржу на #убунту
<Onkeltem> andrex: да, и ответ возможно увидишь
<artus> а вообще можно и через гую, ток оно извращенно, и линк я тебе не дам , сам ищи :D
<artus> хотя правильно всеравно через гуи не настроиш) прийдется стоковым пользоватся, через набор цифирок
<artus> хотя вру, можно )
<Onkeltem> По ходу бага в гноме... Заработало, но криво
<andrex> выкинь каку
<artus> andrex, да пусть грызет кактус то )
<Onkeltem> andrex: тч чего клоунчаешь?
<andrex> Onkeltem, угу колунчаю,  гном выкини говорю)
<Onkeltem> Короче, я до этого выбирал ключ для 3rd level - Right Alt. Но проверял я это находясь в русской раскладке и символы не вводились . Сейчас я проверил в английской раскладке - всё работает. По крайней мере символ Евро ввёлся
<artus> andrex, ану не клоунчай :D клоунчает он тут понимаеш
<Onkeltem> Ну и тут я вспомнил, что в 12.04 с этим и раньше были проблемы - ну когда ты в русской раскладке не работали сочетания
<Onkeltem> точнее, когда в Gnome 3
<Onkeltem> Может в этом причина?
<artus> нет не в этом
<artus> причина в gtk3
<Onkeltem> artus: а, да. Так правильно.
<Onkeltem> artus: ведь это какая-то бага, верно? и почему не чинят не яснол
<Onkeltem> artus: в Unity тоже выходит такая проблема есть?
<andrex> потому что заняты ломанием гнома
<Onkeltem> :(
<artus> должна быть , хоткеи вроде не отрабатывались
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Onkeltem> artus: в общем, та самая команда did the trick. Ей по ходу по фигу на gtk :) Просто работает, да и всё.
<Onkeltem> ну, по крайней мере я попытался.
<artus> Onkeltem, ненене, юзай гуи
<Onkeltem> Наворотили короче всего в этом UI >:(
<Onkeltem> а элементарные вещи сломали
<Onkeltem> осталось разобраться, как с setxkbmap настроить переключение на русский через Caps Shift и на латиницу - через Caps. Пошел читать ман. [Срывает шапку, в сердцах швыряет оземь]
<artus> baronos, кстать, натолкнуло на мысль, если из гш выкинуть дефолтную переключалку раскладок - то хоткеи адекватно будут жить)
<Onkeltem> кстати, тоже об этом думаю :)
<artus> Onkeltem, к чему сии извраты? ))
<andrex> просто по капсу
<Onkeltem> artus: а так удобнее, я уже неск лет так пользую.
<artus> капс жамкнул, лампошка загорелась - русиш. еще раз жамкнул - погасла - инглиш
<Onkeltem> artus: а тут: хочешь английский, и не важно тебе какая сейчас раскладка - жмакнул кпас - и пишешь на английском
<Onkeltem> то есть в этом отличие от циклической, тебе не надо знать какая сейчас
<artus> да я как то переферийным зрением вижу) хотя надо будет попробовать
<baronos> хмм
<NoOova> У меня круче =)
<artus> рубильником?
<NoOova> капслок - англ, шифт+капс - русский
<NoOova> ой
<NoOova> у вас так и есть
<NoOova> :-[
<Onkeltem> NoOova: bro!
<baronos> шифт+капс это заглавные
<Onkeltem> baronos: оно оверрайдит это. Хотя иногда проглючитвает и залипает на заглавных. Но это редко. Раз в неделю где-то :)
<NoOova> Кстати сделать маленький тумблер на клавиатуре было бы прикольно
 * Onkeltem поставил картинку с раскладкой Бирмана в качестве обой рабочего стола
<NoOova> чтобы переключать раскладку
<baronos> надо в клаву впаять светодиод двухцветный и выпять посреди ENG RUS чтоб горели когда какая то из них включена
<NoOova> как в траликах. надеть на него колпачек иглы от шприца
<baronos> а лучше самолетный тумблер набора скорости :D
<andrex> самолетный прожектор чтоб видел что русский
<Onkeltem> Всё, тепе́рь буду выпе́ндриваться, — ставить «русские кавычки», и многоточия в таинственные моменты… Ведь всё это — часть великого русского языка! Скажем, теперь если я буду писа́ть что, то не придется болдом уточнять ударение.
<artus> фигняяя, ручную коробку , на нее и раскладку, и намлококапслоки можно повесить
<Onkeltem> У меня общее разрешение воркспейса 5280×1080. А температура проца - 41°. Совсем бездельничает.
<Onkeltem> artus: спасибо за ссылку :)
<Hanno4ka> а я тОже умЕю ударЕние стАвить :Р
<[Raiden]> температура и ничего не делает разные вещи как бы. Мохет у тебя охолождение хорошее
<baronos> artus: будь другом, сделай милось, залей ту прошивку на дроп, я с синкаю её. ппц качает её и она не работает потом :(
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: в коде :)
<artus> Onkeltem, да незачто, просто не всегда можно извратитцо через гуи, и не всегда стоит продолжать дальше извращатцо)
<artus> baronos, какая там общая директория?
<baronos> гш вроде была
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem в коде говоришь? так тоже умею
<artus> baronos, едет?
<Onkeltem> artus: после неудачной предыдущей попытки я на почти 2 года забил на эту задачу. А тут вот правил текст один, и просто упарился копипастить.  Задался целью заставить это заработать, вот как «тупой юзер«.
<baronos> artus: fuf
<Onkeltem> artus: Просто хотел убедитсья, что будучи такой из себя продвинутой мультиязычной системой, Убуна 12.04 не может обеспечить в области ввода то, что умеют X-ы
<baronos> в г3.6 мне нравистя режим темной темы как у EOG и totem :)
<andrex> поставь гним 3.6 там вобще раскладка тока тычками переключается потому что гуевина не форкает спасают такие вот комманды)
<andrex> о*
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 шаг в сторону андройда на компах http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35950
<snql> о serious sam 3 купил, будем сейчас вспоминать молодость
<andrex> [Raiden], тебя небыло на андройд гдето час назад
<andrex> )
<andrex> всмысле канале
<[Raiden]> А.. уже перетерли
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ну да
<[Raiden]> там кстати целых3 кнопки и ни 1 не кажется лишней. Разработчикам гнома на заметку )
<baronos> кнопки как на хром ос
<Hanno4ka> представьте себе гипотетический необитаемый остров посреди океана, вы можете взять  с собой только одну вещь, что вы возьмете?
<andrex> тапок
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: я бы взял плавки. не в трусах же плавать в окияне
<andrex> не трусы лучше. ими удобнее рыбу ловить)
<|rapidsp|> и как обычно про резиновую женщину никто не упомянет :)\
<snql> Hanno4ka << интернет
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а без трусов никак?
<andrex> интернет даже брать ненадо он повсюду
<Hanno4ka> snql: значит ты тру задрот, не буду с тобой дружить
<andrex> такшто snql прогорел на желании
<baronos> я бы ножик взял в фильме горячие головы
<|rapidsp|> Hanno4ka: а там завтраки включены?
<snql> Hanno4ka << ((( бяка
<andrex> наловил приготовил, хм хлтя, сьел сырым воть те и завтрак, так ближе к обеду)
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp| ну, если возьмешь жену, то скорее всего будут)
<|rapidsp|> вот она та самая вещь! :)
<baronos> морская/океянская рыба сырая не вкусная в отличии от речной :)
<andrex> нсть захош сьеш и так
<andrex> есть*
<Hanno4ka> snql а тебя вообще не люблю - ты вчера кармой мне 2 шоколадные конфеты в чае утопил(((
<andrex> правда потом ласты окинеш наверно
<baronos> в тайге да, хариус только сырой и уходил под водочку :)
<snql> Hanno4ka << так уж и я, я вообще всем доволен ищи крайнего )
<Hanno4ka> я вот на такой ответила, что возьму с собой одного моего друга, ибо знаю, что тогда он мне обеспечит замок на острове и вообще рай сделает, вот такой Мужчина он ^_^
<snql> наивная, он тебя скушает
<Hanno4ka> snql ну конечто же ты, а кто же еще? ты у меня козёл отпущения *бугага*
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: он тя потрахает, а потом съест в голодный год
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: никакой романтики и рая
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr   зато потрахает %)
<andrex> за то хоть не от голода умрет..
<andrex> оптимисты млин :D
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: потрахает - это грубо и с телесными повреждениями. как изнасилование рабыни
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: не буди мою извращенную фантазию...
<snql> Hanno4ka << =\
<Hanno4ka> snql	 чего тебе?
<snql> Hanno4ka << хотел сказать что я с тобой не дружу
<Hanno4ka> snql: почему?
<snql> Hanno4ka << сначала я задрот, потом  от меня исходит карма, а после еще был официально признан козлом отпущения
<skai-falkorr> дети, дети! не ссорьтесь
<Hanno4ka> snql ну, если ты берешь на необитаемый остров итернет - то ты задрот и есть, разве не так?
<snql> Hanno4ka << я просто не лишил себя возможности выбраться с острова, когда мне там надоест
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr, лапочка, мы не ссоримся, мы конструктивно общаемся)))
<jlewka> А вы на необитаемый остров собрались?
<andrex> угу и интернет с собой возмем) всеравно что радио волны в кармане носить)
<jlewka> не... эт наверное тогда называется, необитаемая комната... или необитаемый уголок...
<andrex> это и называет остров необитаемый посреди электромагнитного излучения)
<|rapidsp|> туалет :)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ты что. интернет - это такая черная коробочка с лампочкой
<skai-falkorr> все это знают
<Hanno4ka> там весь остров - туалет (ну или отдельные кустики)
<Hanno4ka> и никто даже playboy не берет((( скучные вы какие-то
<andrex> ага особенно туалет с кустиками если на острове ничего кроме песка
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а зачем?там ты будешь. тыж тоже собралась на остров
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, зачем playboy если есть интернет?)
<skai-falkorr> а уж наша толпа твоег мужика укатает и тебя возьмет:)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka - еще один задрот, тоже интернет собирается брать)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, не... я задрот, но на необитаемый остров не поеду)
<andrex> хм надо в отпуск скататься на необитаемый остров, хоть отдохну)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr угу, только я пожалуй на соседний островок поеду - и буду там одна))) зато можно будет нагишом ходить загореть ВЕЗДЕ XD
<|rapidsp|> тогда они бинокль возьмут )))
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: зачем?один привезет коробочку интернета
<|rapidsp|> коробок интернета
<|rapidsp|> завернут его в бумажку... и .. :)
<andrex> не коробок интернета както неайс
<baronos> |rapidsp|: "коробок"?
<andrex> да он про "дурь"
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr а тебя я приглашу на свой остров))
<skai-falkorr> эх вы
<skai-falkorr> неучи
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDA1HUmuuJo
<skai-falkorr> а вы говорите урь
<andrex> хм клевый кин)
<andrex> точнее сериал
<|rapidsp|> слишком уж древний
<baronos> древние мамонты, а айтишники ништяковый период :)
<[koshka]> че за дела опять тут
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, че за дела то ??
<|rapidsp|> коробок с лампочкой делят
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: что?я трусы на остров беру. плавать
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а ты что возьмешь?
<[koshka]> топор
<[koshka]> что бы отрубить тебе голову
<Hanno4ka> хД
<baronos> [koshka]: у меня нож будет рэмбовский, а у тебя топор... бери меня мы выживем ;)
<andrex> осиновый кол бери он легче
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а за что?:(
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, начнем с того, что я тебя еще ни куда не отпускала
<[koshka]> baronos, :P
<Hanno4ka> угу, а сама сваливает с другим
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: вово
<skai-falkorr> вероломная:(
<[koshka]> мне на моем полуострове очень даже не плохо )
<[koshka]> так что я дома буду
<skai-falkorr> не любит меня никто:(
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, ах вот так вот
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: от топора до любви один шаг :)
<skai-falkorr> я значит за загаром отправился. чтобы красивей быть. а она...
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: злодейка, да?
<[koshka]> дак приезжай
<[koshka]> я же на ЮБК живу
<baronos> топор и трусы ская, хмм, каша с топора получится :)
<[koshka]> че ты
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: ченить отрубит, а потом любить будет :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: иичный бульончик?:)
<skai-falkorr> новая поговорка. делить яйца неубитого ская
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ы :)
<[koshka]> кто мою версию чекает
<[koshka]> в глаз получит
<snql> -_- виндузятник детектид
<[koshka]> да я неверная, сижу с винды :3 потому что не дома
<baronos> у кого глаз пучит?
<[koshka]> snql, я могу и сгрубить чутка
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr ну как это никто не люби? а я.?..
<skai-falkorr> хммм.надо в венду перезагрузиться. но сначала флешку с хромоосью нарезать
<[koshka]> но не буду
<[koshka]> когда игры будут норм под линуксом пахать
<[koshka]> тогда и поговорим
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты дройда-х86 уже попробовал? там образы есть вроде для интела даже
<skai-falkorr> не.я хромоосб скачал
<snql> все работает ) контра и еще пару игрушек в стиме можно купить типа serious sam
<[koshka]> ну меня не вдхоновляет как работает вов
<[koshka]> то звук отвалится
<baronos> у меня ен запускается она, графика не нравится моя
<[koshka]> то вообще тупо лагает
<snql> ^_^ вов зло
<[koshka]> норм
<snql> я бы и сам поиграл, будь в сутках 48 часов
<[koshka]> на пиратках зло
<[koshka]> а на оффе самое норм
<[koshka]> поэтому пока ребутаться туда сюда - я не горю желанием
<snql> я на офе честно почти 4 года проиграл с перерывами
<[koshka]> проплата как закончится, так может и переберусь на бубунту
<snql> вторую жизнь бы можно было играть дальше
<skai-falkorr> вот если не поправят производительность юнитей на моем старье - вернусь в венду, пока буду ждать нового ноута
<baronos> [koshka]: может летом близард вов портирует на линь :)
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> они пока это сделают
<[koshka]> мне играть надоест
<baronos> skai-falkorr: либо винду оствлять на буке либо дройда, сам говорил на дройда вышла та игра с мордокниги :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: она и на венду идет:)
<baronos> блин
<skai-falkorr> ну для начала дам попытку кедам:)
<skai-falkorr> а то райден же спать не сможет:)
<baronos> 13,04?
<snql> кеды вообще лапочка после того как часть функционала отключил
<Hanno4ka> ненене, самая крутая - это консолька\
<[Raiden]> Кде за счет гибких настроек на большом диапазоне оборудвоания может работать. Я даже встречал тех кто пользовал на нетбуке.
<[Raiden]> оно может есть ресурсов и как вин хп и как виста - как настроить и использовать.
<baronos> она гуд работает там, но меня бесят они ~:)
<oles_> [Raiden], а есть гденить мануал как его настроит ьчтоб оно ело как вин хр?
<baronos> поставь вин хп и накати кде фор вин
<oles_> baronos, окстись
<[Raiden]> oles_: ту тесть советы и если мало рам , надо брать 32бит версию.  Если выключить индексацию  и пару служб то оно может уместится в 190-200мб после загрузки, а отключение тяжелых эффектов типаблюра или отключение их вообще даст возможность вообще на с
<[Raiden]> лабых компах юзать.
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<oles_> ух
<oles_> kubuntu-low-fat-settings боже что это
<andrex> если мало рам нужно ставить генту, и компилять компилять, и без кед
<oles_> ну нет все не настолько плохо
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе ;)
<andrex> Scrimmer, ночерка у мну уже)
<andrex> ты откуда вылез то?
<Scrimmer> шо значит откуда
<Scrimmer> я тут и был
<andrex> да был то оно был тока чет неслыхать тебя было
<Scrimmer> ну, темы не было :D
<Scrimmer> давай общаца :D
<andrex> темы нет xD
<Scrimmer> странный ты
<andrex> а этим меня не удевиш яже клоунингом занимаюсь) както так
<baronos> странная штука
<Hanno4ka> хм... какой вы представляете девушку, изображающей осень?
<artus> лысой
<andrex> +1
<andrex> artus, ты мои мысли не ситай)
<andrex> ч*
<Hanno4ka> неее, я на лысо не буду (
<artus> Hanno4ka, слабак :D
<Hanno4ka> artus а я и есть слабая беззащитная леди :-P
<andrex> лед и
<artus> Hanno4ka, а слабо побрить голову и зеленкой ромашку нарисовать?
<shenmue> Hanno4ka побрей артуса и намаж ему ромашку
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Понг.
<shenmue> Hanno4ka побрей артуса и намаж ему ромашку
<Hanno4ka> artus а ты меня на понт не бери
<baronos> дежавю
<shenmue> baronos от меня два раза сообщение проскочило ?
<baronos> shenmue: угу
<artus> shenmue, ненадо мне ромашку мазать  :D
<andrex> он потом рестиком наней ромашку вышьет, и советчика через мясорубку прокрутит
<andrex> к*
<shenmue> baronos ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<shenmue> поэтому 2 раза
<artus> shenmue, мож фринод не признал тебя? )
<shenmue> усё уже норм
<baronos> ыы, такой эффект щас был на пк, повисло все из-за потери напряжение дома. и потом хдд видать отвис, и такое началось. такой скорости ДЕ я не видел, видео показывало мега быстро, все так прикольно было)
<artus> baronos, тюнинг бубунты - латр и просаживаем напругу
<baronos> ыы
<baronos> кстати, винда дибил не умеет так, она виснет и наглухо при потери напряжения. а линукс отвисает и пашет дальше :)
<Lorgus> привет... вопрос... как содрать iso образ из сд диска ???
<baronos> dd или cat'ом попробовать
<shenmue> ммм... этим.. как его
<shenmue> бразером
<andrex> brasero
<Lorgus> нет в нем функции создать из диска iso
<andrex> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=<Название ISO образа>
<shenmue> сделать копию в виртуальных носитель
<shenmue> там как то так
<shenmue> а вообще копипаста файлов и делаем исо
<andrex> cp /dev/cdrom /media/disk/my.iso
<Lorgus> хм... а проги что ли нет ???
<baronos> абалдеть как это просто в лине
<andrex> правда фз работает илинет)
<andrex> cp
<andrex> прога
<andrex> mkisofs -R -J -o image_name.iso /dev/cdrom
<shenmue> http://cs6220.userapi.com/u166538052/docs/edaa5d7c223f/vzryv.gif =)
<Lorgus> эххх все в терминалке
<snql> тебе сложней ввести одну готовую команду в консолке, чем пользоваться каким то гуишным софтом?
 * andrex любит кушать кактус
<andrex> k3b
<skai-falkorr> хромоось няшечная
<baronos> а чего не установил ее?)
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: почему ты так думаешь?
<snql> в страшном сне приснить хромось с обрубленным интернетом
<andrex> Lorgus, ну все, больше я фз чего тебе посоветовать, разви что примера с cat небыло) выбирай)
<skai-falkorr> потому что она няшка
<skai-falkorr> baronos: дык место сначала освободить
<baronos> логично блин, и не поспоришь :)
<Lorgus> ага... всем спс
<artus> skai-falkorr, зелу поставил? ))
<skai-falkorr> нет еще. но я знатно посидел на троне размышлений:)
<skai-falkorr> я в выходные ставить буду:)
<skai-falkorr> и игр накачаю на поиграть по сети:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, эммм, а логика ? тебе бандеролькой чтоль пришлют апкшки? ))
<skai-falkorr> не. мне прост осейчас оно не нужно жеж:)
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: ты ей пользовался?
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: да. иначе бы не говорил
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: на хромобуке?
<skai-falkorr> на буке:)разницы нет:)кроме люминивости и тонкости хромбука:)
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: а на каком?
<Civil|2> их много моделей
<skai-falkorr> на своем
<Civil|2> логично
<Civil|2> я про модель
<skai-falkorr> а смысл в модели?
<skai-falkorr> чтото изменится от названия модели?
<Civil|2> интересно
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: не на xe303?
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> таких у меня нет
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: ясно, тогда жаль )
<skai-falkorr> а у тя такой и ты хотел узнать, не пойдет ли тебе?
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: у меня такой и я хотел узнать не собирал ли ты ядро и не патчил ли chromeos_ec_i2c.c
<skai-falkorr> не. скачал ванильку
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/640825/
<[Raiden]> в минте используется генерик ядро из  убуныт или собранное иначе?
<andrex> конфиги сверь
<[Raiden]> да лень.
<[Raiden]> и минт искать надо
<andrex> нафиг с репа скачал ядро и усе)
<shenmue> там с пае ядро  сразу идёт . по моему в убнту нету такого
<andrex> есть
<[Raiden]> решил сделать чистку хомпапке и немного пожить на дефолте http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0129/h_1359476033_2141977_a16cb8f578.png
<[Raiden]> Для разнообразия
<andrex> чет не совсем дефолт, или уже такой
<[Raiden]> ну кроме валлпапера 100% дефолт и убрана 1 кнопка с панели )
<[Raiden]> уже такой , у меня 4.10rc , релиз 6 февраля
<andrex> хм а помоему както так раньше было http://linuxlibrary.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/kubuntu-12-10-1.jpg
<[Raiden]> ну так и есть, только видимо прозрачность не пашет и старая версия темы air, её немного поправили в 4.10
<[Raiden]> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/KDE-4-10-Will-Be-Released-on-January-23rd-2013-2.png
<[Raiden]> Не, не то, это шот от 4.9
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем если я говорю дефолт, значит это он )
<[Raiden]> вот это то http://img.netupd8.com/kde-4.10-wallpaper_fulldesk.png.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0129/h_1359477173_6189109_d6dbdb564f.png
<NoOova> Господа как сделать звук через HDMI?
<NoOova> Intel HD4000
<[Raiden]> запусти pavucontrol ,  если там что-от есть, то можно выбрать\настроить. Если нету, тогда всё сложнее и надо гуглить
<NoOova> Блин вылетел
<NoOova> повторите пожалуйста если кто-то отвечал
<snql> NoOova << [19:39:13] <[Raiden]> запусти pavucontrol ,  если там что-от есть, то можно выбрать\настроить. Если нету, тогда всё сложнее и надо гуглить
<NoOova> вот блин
<NoOova> спасибо в этой панельке нашел
<NoOova> вообще было и в стандартном конфигураторе аудио
<NoOova> тока я не там искал
<NoOova> второго устройства небыло, а выход настраивался внутри первого
<Scrimmer> а пользуецо хто клинтом ссх на телефонах/планшетха?
<[Raiden]> ты первый
<baronos> есть такие
<Scrimmer> нука
<Scrimmer> расскажи, какой телефон ?
<baronos> lg p350 и oysters t8
<Scrimmer>  (
<[Raiden]> я 1 время тоже такой лж оптимуус хотел. Удачные в свое время были.
<baronos> даа в свое время гуд :)
<Scrimmer> я хочу се тельчик либо на win8, либо на ubuntu os (:
<[Raiden]> каждый сам себе ссзб
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> а я хочу чип в мозг на alienOS
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Андройд ключччевая платформа с огромной кучей софта. И приличным видом, котоырй можно и поменять если надоест. А  винфон - это километровые скроллинги кубиков на экране, причем навсегда.
<[Raiden]> что касается убунты, то видимо на нексусе4 она будет 100%
<Scrimmer> хз, мне андроид не радует
<Scrimmer> не нравится и все тут
<[Raiden]> Таоке не лечим :) Крути квадратики.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: у тебя до этого были смартфоны?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35952
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: щас с iPhone 4 сижу
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<[Raiden]> Я вообще думал что небыло. Просто у тех у кого был винмобайл 6.х , винфоны уже не хотят, и те кто переходят с симбы обычно андройдом довольны.
<[Raiden]> а вот айфон я как-то не просчитал. По вторникам телепатические навыки хуже )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  я на симбе еще долго сидеть буду
<UNIm95> ибо нет адекватных андроид смартов с клавой
<[Raiden]> сходи в ютуб, набери там android swype keyboard
<[Raiden]> так быстро получается
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  на мои пальцы iPad не руагирует
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда оставлю без коментариев.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: мне кнопки нужны
<UNIm95> или стилус
<[Raiden]> стилусом врятли удобно. Ниразу не пробовал, но думаю это не быстро.
<[Raiden]> хехе http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0129/h_1359482552_5286024_a0fa7a1b82.png
<[Raiden]> с много кнопок
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  мда. макбук телефон
<UNIm95> + это старые мобилы.
<UNIm95> сейчас все поголовно тачи или дешевые трубки
<[Raiden]> не, там на картинке моторола с 4 андройдом. В РФ правда крайне тяжело найти будет.
<[Raiden]> в общем они делают и у японцев встречается, их внутренние модели ,но такие телефоны у нас либо дорого либо вообще нету )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: сча кстати тачи несколько другие. У сони есть модели котоыре без касания срабатывают и есть такие телефоны котоыре в перчатке тормозят , но работают.
<[Raiden]> так что айфон не показатель
<[Raiden]> Samsung Stratosphere 2  ещё слайдер, не знаю вышел он или нет.
<[Raiden]> да, вышел в ноябре 2012
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Мой первый телефон я мучал до поломки клавиатуры. Нынешнему уготована такая же участь
<[Raiden]> вот это другой вопрос, а то пальцы не ездять, слайдеров нету.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  это не вопрос а утверждение.
<UNIm95> я смотрел тачи и не понял их прикола
<markmx> привтествую, а есть ли у нас дизассемблер под убунту, но ... НО как всегда НО, хочу дизассемблернуть вирусню одну виндовую
<snql> wine песочница наше все )
<[Raiden]> http://www.kashiif.com/firefox-extensions/stop-tube/
<snql> top глючит чтоли?
<snql> Mem:   3095196k total,  2207464k used,   887732k free,   567968k buffers
<snql> а вот htop показывает что занято всего 500
<snql> и системный монитор с ним солидарен )
<[Raiden]> free -m и смотри строку -/+ buffers/cache:
<snql> -/+ buffers/cache:        574       2447
<snql> так а с чего топу врать то?
<[Raiden]> 574 программами занято
<snql> я вижу)
<_d4vid> sharikoff, привет
<snql> а в топе каша, странно что утилита идет в комплекте с убунтой и никто не заметил и не исправил до сих пор
<_d4vid> sharikoff, помнишь ты статью про учённых кидал за рубежом .. мог бы ты мне назвать главу статью? я что то найти её немогу
<[Raiden]> snql: да тут вообще всё врёт. и команде sensors не верь
<[Raiden]> :)
<snql> [Raiden] << а чему верить касательно сенсоров?
<[Raiden]> а тут больше нечему. драйвер видеокарты закрытый может показать её температуру.
<[Raiden]> вообще это правда только на 50% , не на всем железе оно врёт.
<snql> [Raiden] << кстати драйвер не хочет почему то
<[Raiden]> амарок выжрал 527мб рам )
<[Raiden]> Ну , у меня показывает, нвидиа )
<snql> snql@snqlnote:~$ aticonfig --odgt
<snql> ERROR - Get temperature failed for the Default Adapter - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<snql> да черт с ним, надо будет разберемся )
<[Raiden]> а если sudo?
<[Raiden]> может ей права какие-то нужны
<snql> все-равно судо не судо, сенсорам рут не нужен
<snql> [Raiden] << помоги мне амарок починить, не пойму что с ним. в общем когда хочу прослушать радио или любой интернет-поток появляется маленькое окошко "программа поиска ко...", пишет требуются следующие дополнения: http protocol source. в общем жму ниже поиск и после 0% ок
<snql> но исчезает
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Переставь его и до кучи поставть эти пакеты:
<[Raiden]>  libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<Scrimmer> а когда релиз кде ?
<[Raiden]> и в настройках кде посмотри через что оно играет,  мультимедия - фонон - библиотеки воспроизведения, пусть гстример будет выбран или задвинут выше если ещё что-то есть
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: вроде 6 февраля.
<Scrimmer> о
<[Raiden]> у нас в кубунте может появитьяс позже
<Scrimmer> можно будет ребутнуться
<Scrimmer> я уже забыл что такое ребут :D
<snql> ай почистил все конфиги, переставил один черт та же ошибка
<[Raiden]> snql: кинь линк на поток
<[Raiden]> какой не играет )
<snql> [Raiden] << http://api.jamendo.com/get2/stream/track/redirect/?id=578521&streamencoding=ogg2
<snql> это так для теста со всеми одна и та же картина
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<[Raiden]> кроме того что я выше писал у меня идей нет
<[Raiden]> вообще амарок всё ещё кривой очень , у меня падает бывает. Мой дефолтный плейер клементин
<snql> http://snql.by/images/w2414214124.png да ( печаль
<[Raiden]> в раздел про кде напиши или гугли )
<[Raiden]> на убунтовский форум
<snql> да я все-равно амароком пользоваться не буду ) я в браузере онлайн послушаю что нужно )
<snql> просто хотел посмотреть что там за коллекции в нем
<snql> Бесконечный цикл — это дать сонному человеку треугольное одеяло. -_-
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-30
<bane_> чечектотут?
<jlewka> спят все
<bane_> полтора часа. новый рекорд:)
<Hanno4ka> snql клёвый сайт у тебя... первый?
<Hanno4ka> доброе утро всем)))
<Glock84> Всем добрый день.
<Hanno4ka> Glock84 -> и тебе тоже)
<Glock84> Ребята, помогайте.. Бунта 12.04, вчера поставил лампу, а сегодня монтируемые разделы с нтфс сбросили рута, и стали в группе 126 юзер - 116-user#116, что это вообще такое???
<Glock84> как с этим бороться??? чмод и човн не помогает
<Glock84> dct cgzn
<Glock84> все спят
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Glock84> прювет
<Hanno4ka> aleksei` -> доброе утро)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> bane_: сегодня я более удачлив :)
<Glokc84> фигня какая-то ниче не делал, ребутнулся, права сменились.....
<baronos> все ровно, так и должно быть
<Glokc84> baronos, да? суть в том, что ребутался после правки чмодом и совном и нифига, а тут ничене делал и опля...
<Hanno4ka> а он просто со второго раза понял, что права менять нужно)
<stasdizzi> всем хай, подскажите steam, только под i386 архитектуру?
<snql> i686 летает на ура
<Civil|2> stasdizzi: сам стим собран под 32-х битные x86, насколько я знаю. И игрушки в нем тоже 32-х битные. Но никто не мешает ему работать на x86-64
<Michael72> как перезапускать apache сервер, чтобы не перегружать компьютер?
<baronos> stasdizzi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<stasdizzi> спасибо)))
<snql> Michael72 << apache2 restart ?
<Michael72> Что-то мне на команду sudo apache2 -k restart выдало: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Michael72> У меня APACHE_RUN_USER = www-data, а как это применить?
<snql> Michael72 << В крайнем посмотри автозапуск и как у тебя там старт апача прописан, а после kilall к апачу
<snql> killall*
<snql> у меня такого сообшения не было
<Michael72> как включить .htaccess в apache2?
<Michael72> по инструкции http://www.prolinux.org/content/kak-vklyuchit-htaccess-v-apache2.php не получилось
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=G_yGVWxC9LU
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<snql> http://cs6073.userapi.com/v6073087/527b/9YXH7ZEqSIg.jpg
<baronos> боян
<[Raiden]> в убунте вроде преемпт в ядре нет и  счетчик прерываний ниже.
<[Raiden]> МОжет это и влияет.
<[Raiden]> т.е. фудоркино ядро больше похоже на десктопное, а генерик из убунты нечто среднее
<[Raiden]> а nas это по сути серверная задача
<[Raiden]> вот поэтому на моём десктопе pf ядро
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0130/h_1359551310_7073970_54d6f52b0d.png
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: убунтовское оно с Preempt Desktop помоему. А Fedora скорее всего с low-latency desktop
<Civil|2> Preemtp=Desktop без forced preemption
<[Raiden]> может быть, смотреть надо, а лень.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: в 12.04 было так по крайней мере. От 12.10 ядро еще не щупал
<[Raiden]> но в общем тут разница в тюнинге, а не в специалистах от каноникал или в ковырянии в коде.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: знаешь, еще могут влиять разные секьюрити настройки
<Civil|2> apparmor он вроде легче чем selinux
<[Raiden]> может быть. Селинукс вообще крайний геморой. Я думаю он создан для того что бы пользователь федоры его выключал.
<[Raiden]> такая система защиты в крайне малых областях применения нужна.
<baronos> селинукс таки раздражительный
<[Raiden]> он на десктопе где не храниться что-либо, за чем может прибезать агент 007 , нафиг не нужен.
<baronos> и то, даже если он прибежит туда где будет хранится, он будет отключен, ибо админам не нужен геморой :D
<[Raiden]> )
<mister_reese> чечектотут?
<SergeyIT> никого
<mister_reese> все попрятались?
<SergeyIT> телепатят
<baronos> mister_reese: ты поставил zello? :D
<mister_reese> не. не поставил пока еще
<mister_reese> ещеж не выходные
<mister_reese> если экрано ноута кажется тусклым слегка.теряющим яркость - прост опротрите его:)
<mister_reese> тоже касается жкрана телефона и следов пальцев на нем
<SergeyIT> при этом не забудьте вымыть руки (даже если вы их месяц назад уже мыли)
<mister_reese> мыть руки каждый месяц?ты что из этих? из чистюлб?
<SergeyIT> не... я не снимаю перчатки, зачем руки мыть
<[Raiden]> http://www.stormchaser.ca/caves/naica/Naica_08.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6mabcz0o11r85k7po1_1280.jpg
<snql> бета ати драйвера http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RN_LN_CAT13-2_Beta.aspx если тут нет моей карты hd mobility 4000 series пытаться ставить даже не стоит?
<[Raiden]> был анекдот про сталина с фразой: попытка не пытка
<[Raiden]> попробовать можешь. Может оказаться что заведется, но будет на экране писат ьunsupported hardware
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<[Raiden]> не заведется т.е.
<snql> ну сталин ну тиранище...
<snql> а у нас говорят на родине "не мела баба клопату купила парася"
<snql> так вот проблем не было пока не купил игру в стиме serious sam 3 которая крэшится вскоре после запуска
<[Raiden]> Крайне рекомендую при следущем выборе - нвидию. На сколько я знаю, даже гфорс2мх всё ещё поддерживается. Т.е. есть легаси дарйвер котоырй можно установить и будет работать. Хотя карте 10 лет или больше
<snql> да нвидию полюбому в следующий раз
<[Raiden]> если у тебя сча всё работает, пробуй только если знаеш ькак откатить )
<[Raiden]> тут кстати пригодились бы снапшоты бтрфс. МОжно было бы откатить 1 командой.
<[Raiden]> очень хорошая штука. Правдка когда всё работает ок , редко что-то меняется, наверное избыточная.
<mdma> такого жесткого украинского я уже давно не слышал
<mdma> ну равзе что от нашего премьера )
<mdma> *разве
<mdma> это я о бабе с поросям
<snql> не пошел драйвер уже на этапе установки меня послал к бабушке за пирожками
<_d4vid> и как на вкус?
<_d4vid> :)
<snql> не торт
<snql> sudo reboot братцы
<mister_reese> ессесно. этож пирожки
<[Raiden]> в новых загран паспортах ещё отпечатки пальцев будут, помимо биометрической инфы.
<[Raiden]> вспоминается какой-то фильм с арнольдом про будущее с тальным контролем.
<Anton2d> 1984 вспоминается
<[Raiden]> и это тоже
<Anton2d> причем чем дальше тем прямо все реальнее картинки от туда узнаются
<Alexandr3um> Здравствуйте, я в IRC новичок :) Вообщем по адресу freenode.net в обычном клиенте войти не получается, получилось только через веб клиент, кто поможет? :)
<[Raiden]> ключевой момент будет когда отменят наличку. Тогда всё будет тотальным , каждая копейка в логах, покупки, где кто и т.д.
<[Raiden]> вообще всё будет в логах
<Anton2d> Alexandr3um, какой клиент и что он говорит ?
<Alexandr3um> Anton2d, хотел зайти через KVIrc там много серверов freenode, к обычному когда подключаюсь пишет: "Ошибка сокета. В соединении отказано". Можно подключиться к любому другому *.freenode.net но не выходит
<Alexandr3um> всмысле выходит
<Alexandr3um> но это я так понимаю не нужные
<snql> а как избавиться от этого пшшшш прррр в звуке скайпа?
<Alexandr3um> snql, включить фильтры в настройках микрофона.
<snql> а причем микрофон? это просто звук, когда кто-то входит в онлайн
<Anton2d> Ох, сорри с квирком не сталкивался. Шаз народ подскажет.
<Alexandr3um> snql, а тут не знаю уже.
<Alexandr3um> Антон, ок :)
<Alexandr3um> Антон, а ты что используешь?
<Anton2d> у меня... xchat - но
<Anton2d> это зло - тут все скажут ;)
<snql> вы же знаете что очки у нас в таможенном союзе запретили от гугла?
<snql> безобразие снимать не получится
<Anton2d> snql, скрипит он ага, у тебя АМД ?
<snql> да
<snql> кстати переустановил драйвер старый игра пошла без крэшей )
<Anton2d> Непобедимо. Можно выключить конечно в биосе технологии снижения частоты, тогда не будет.
<Anton2d> Но я забил.
<snql> linux it's magic with undefined behavior
<Anton2d> Как она зовётся то ? Куул'энд'квайт кажись...
<Anton2d> Alexandr3um, а инструкции то искал по подключению на сайт/форуме ? Наверняка про увирк есть он распространён.
<Alexandr3um> Anton2d, на убунтовском форуме?
<Anton2d> ну да
<Alexandr3um> Извиняюсь, доперло и без форума. Я немного дурак :)
<toxa> доварищи, не подскажите где можно почитать, поискать в с подробным описанием и на русском о нововедениях в ядре Linux. Бывает вот нужно узнать, с какой версии ядра данная штучка появилась...
<[Raiden]> toxa: не знаю. Ченчлоги на английском либо новости с фильтром  о ядре на руских ресурсах
<[Raiden]> типа опеннета
<[Raiden]> toxa: Спрашивай тех кто знает английский или на русском форуме :)
<Onkeltem> Сорри за оффтоп. Возникла задача посмотреть железные дороги на карте, но не могу найти этой информации в картах яндекса и гугла. Никто не сталкивался с этом? Может какие-то альтернативные карты есть?
<toxa> думаю что в changelog-ах будет проще найти на opennet обычно пишут не все, а то что автору поста понравилось
<Anton2d> Onkeltem, мэйби openmap ?
<[Raiden]> есть в яндексе железка
<[Raiden]> или погугли карта ржд
<[Raiden]> У 1 моего друга есть гараж и в одну, во всю стену висит атлас дорог СССР.
<[Raiden]> Гигантская страна в общем была...
<[Raiden]> во всю стену )
<[Raiden]> железны дорог
<Onkeltem> Да уж
<[Raiden]> у меня в мобиле яндекс. Я иногда смотрю с помощью гпс как еду )
<[Raiden]> когда начинает читать или типа того и далеко едишь
<[Raiden]> до сотни не разгонялись
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: а тебе что конкретно надо?
<[Raiden]> *надоедает
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: хотел посмотрет как дороги идут в районе Донецка
<Onkeltem> и Луганска
<[Raiden]> ну там же видно линии, чрно-белый пунктир
<[Raiden]> а если увеличить и названия станций
<Onkeltem> А, точно! :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<l-ectrik> кто-нить знает, почему не работает firefox sync?
<Onkeltem> Пытаюсь создать загрузочный диск, запускаю StartUp disk creator, в нём выбираю образ, а он не меняется
<Onkeltem> там другой стоит, который мне не нужен
<Onkeltem> О, господи
<Onkeltem> окно по вертикале сжато так, что виден только 1 образ и никакого намёка не то, что там есть ещё
<Onkeltem> :facepalm:
<alexzim> Привет народ, а для клиента IRC надо порт на роутере открывать?
<artus> зачем?
<Sergey_IT> поздно, он открыл
<artus> бывает)
<Sergey_IT> он через порт только с другим именем пролез
<artus> Oo
<Onkeltem> Посоветуйте плз дистр для maintainance/rescue, с комплектом утилит, с ssh, всяким такм - для флешки.
<Onkeltem> Комп с 256 оперативы вообще не хочет работать с установочным образом 12.04
<Onkeltem> Мне надо просто винты подключить и по сети с них инфу содрать
<artus> Onkeltem, бери на крысе чего нить основаное, или на коробке, совать юнитю которой гиг для развернутцо на 256 - это извращение )
<Onkeltem> artus: эм.. а крыса - это что? :)
<artus> xfce
<Onkeltem> artus: да это понятно, насчет унити )
<Onkeltem> artus: Xubuntu?
<artus> даже 2й гном на такой памяти посылает в сад ))
<Onkeltem> Я гуглить начал, вроде есть такой Puppy linux и еще Damn Small Linux. Вот думаю
<mayday> e17 наверно будет работать на такой памяти :)
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, на форуме целая тема про слабые компы
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: качаю Xubuntu 12.04
<artus> Onkeltem, ну можеш паппи взять , накрайняк что нить на чистой коробке, ему и 128 за глаза будет)
<Onkeltem> artus: дак в Xubuntu же как раз xfce
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, зря, надо легче
<Onkeltem> Ща проверим :)
<artus> Onkeltem, ммм, крыса в убунте легковесностью не сильно отличается, в отличии от других дистрибутивов))
<artus> а коробка она и в африке коробка ))
<mayday> лучше рама добавь :)
<Alexandr3um> Здравствуйте :)
<shenmue> ноги вытираем
<shenmue> ходють тут топчут
<Sergey_IT> и ворчат
<Alexandr3um> Мои сообщения, надеюсь, видны? :)
<shenmue> Alexandr3um это те где ты материшся почему сообщения не доходят? не.. не видны
<Alexandr3um> Значит видны :)
<Alexandr3um> Я просто немного дурак. В IRC зашел впервые, думал, что команду регистрации надо прописывать в комнату убунту
<Alexandr3um> Потом только доперло, что в окно с Freenode
<Alexandr3um> А тут тише чем мне представлялось
<Sergey_IT> Alexandr3um, когда как
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ты был прав.
<Onkeltem> artus: и ты :)
<Onkeltem> Xubuntu 12.04 на 256 ram запускать лучше не стоит
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, так тему глянь и выбери
<Onkeltem> Комедия на самом деле. Неожиданно обнаружил, что у меня в хоме директория Photos пустая. Что думаю за дела?! Пересмотрел другой примонтированный винт - нету. Поподключал штуки 2 SATA-шных через USB - нет.
<Onkeltem> В коробке еще лежит 6 IDE'шных, начал с тех что 320 и 250. Для этого пришлось врубать старый комп (уже бабушкин - она на нем по скайпу говорит) - ведь там IDE есть. Винда содержимое винтов не опознала - видать родные ext'ы :)
<Onkeltem> Потом скачал и установил на флешку Ubuntu 12.04 с 2-го раза - но не завелось, всё просто висело. Затем я тут появился, решил попробовать Xubuntu, наконец с горем пополам завёлся. Первый винт - всякая муть, фоток нет. Restart. Второй. Тоже самое.
<Onkeltem> И вдруг... я вспоминаю что фотки у меня на ноуте всегда были, который всё это время рядом был включён!
<Onkeltem> Пора в отпуск
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, точнее - к психиатору )
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: не пугай! :)
<Sergey_IT> а чего так, боишься? ))
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ясное дело! Ну их.
<Onkeltem> Всё оказалось ещё серьезнее
<Onkeltem> На ноуте то они были.. но старые. А весь архив то у меня, да... тут.. да.... в директории "Альбом"!
<Onkeltem> Зачем я это с собой сделал? Зачем я так назвал это? [плачет]
<[koshka]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Alexandr3um> Кто умеет редактировать записи EFI загрузчика в ноутбуке из под Windows?
<Alexandr3um> Или из под LiveCD Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> это лучше на железыне форуму типа ixbt.com или thg.ru
<[Raiden]> форумы
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ты вообще спишь ? )
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> мобильных лезеок от самсун гни у кого нету?
<[Raiden]> http://www.sammobile.com/2012/09/24/samsung-to-update-11-phones-and-4-tablets-to-android-4-1-1-jelly-bean/
<[Raiden]> железок )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35973
<snql> заговор мелкомягких однозначно )
<snql> проплатили баг
<[Raiden]> ну секуре бут в уефи вообще их  задумка, так чт опо любому проблатили )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-31
<vamadir> народ ubuntu это обстрактное понятие?
<vamadir> а.. не важно :)
<Anton2d> Утро. Кто-нибудь юзал iron swere линуховый, есть ли там какие-то щначительные преимущества перед chromium ?
<Anton2d> *iron sware
<Alexandr3um> Anton2d, ваще оперу использую
<Anton2d> я её и использую в 90% времени ;)
<Anton2d> в фоне стала много кушать процессора приходится её процесс на паузу ставить.
<Anton2d> 15-20% ест в простое. Флэш выключен.
<Anton2d> а хромиум мне не нравится аппетитами к памяти.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а оно ландшафт умеет?
<skai-falkorr> Умеет
<Anton2d> Это ты с кем и о чём ? ;)
<skai-falkorr> Хайлайтните
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr, зачем ?
<skai-falkorr> А еще раз?
<Anton2d> skai-falkorr, етить!
<skai-falkorr> О.работает
<skai-falkorr> велась пробую
<skai-falkorr> андчат
<Anton2d> вот один я как балбес как года 3 назат поставил клиента для ирк так и пользуюсь, не заморачиваяс.
<skai-falkorr> Ну Я не мог на телефон три года назад поставить. Я его ток в этом месяце купил
<Anton2d> ааа.. телефон, это да я тоже недавно взял андроида но еще не пробовал куды клиента
<Anton2d> потом у тебя спрошу что лучше и как ставить
<Anton2d> *куды=туды %)
<skai-falkorr> Андчат в руки и в бой
<Anton2d> хотя весь смысл ирка в смарте теряется, много не попишешь, клава мала, стилус нужон.
<Anton2d> Я печатать на смарте не научился, мезинцем тыкаю 1 букву в 2 секунды ;)
<Anton2d> альтернативные клавы перебирал - один фиг - мелко мне, я не снайпер.
<skai-falkorr> Worked
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: Дай ка я на тебе попрактикуюсь
<Anton2d> да легко, у меня перерыв ;)
<skai-falkorr> @op
<skai-falkorr> Работает
<Anton2d> только бан не проверяй ;)
<skai-falkorr> Опа. Ты тоже на транстелекоме
<Anton2d> ну да, уже как 2 недели перелез на них. Они гуд!
<skai-falkorr> Найму,да?
<skai-falkorr> найс
<Anton2d> супер найс, после ростелекома. ;)
<Anton2d> найс -20
<skai-falkorr> Мне нравится больше чем ростелеком
<Anton2d> ааа, ну тогда меня понимаешь ;)
<skai-falkorr> 52 мегабита как никак
<Anton2d> главное не мегабиты, главное отношение к клиенту и сервис.
<Anton2d> мегабит у меня 25, мне и 10 хватало впрочем.
<Anton2d> и ип аостоянный
<skai-falkorr> Дык не монополия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: почему 52? странная "математика больших мегабит"
<skai-falkorr> Вот и отношегие нормальное
<skai-falkorr> А почему бы и не 52?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> число не круглое
<Anton2d> А, говорил уже, что на ростелекоме промучался больше 10 лет и дома и в офисе и выбора не было. Так что представьь мою радость от ТТК.
<skai-falkorr> Хорошо они на алтай пришли
<Anton2d> они тут ipv6 тестят уже, читал тему ?
<NoOova> Демон электронной записной книжки - Записалд
<AndAnton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndAnton2d, Есть контакт.
<iFalkorr> Айм бак
<iFalkorr> @op
<jlewka> о круть
<iFalkorr> Good
<jlewka> @op
<jlewka> =\
<iFalkorr> Он меня запомнил
<iFalkorr> А артус бы забанил тебя
<jlewka> ну вот(
<mva> :P
<iFalkorr> Хулиган. Я с телефона без шляпы не могу быстро реагировать
<mva> ну, ладно, уговорил
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<|rapidsp|> сетевые принтеры это супер. подключился без всяких доменных заморочек :)
<mdma> будь моя воля я бы вообще запретил производство принетров без eth интерфейса
<SergeyIT> по вайфай еще удобнее
<mdma> это уже тонкости
<mdma> главное что это уже не уровень приложений, который используется для расшаривания обычных принтеров
<nicloay> ктонить с rundeck работает ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сетевые принтеры няка http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/ru/2013/01/29/86800-printers-open-to-internet/ :)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/0/e/4/7/73bc65726e4329639cc03303d59.jpg
<|rapidsp|> талантливо
<artus> утра
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/7/d/1/8/8/424dec7d4047df9fcae6842329a.jpg
<jlewka> народ, у вас яндекс не глючит?)))
<iFalkorr> Sup
<iFalkorr> Кто мив, кто жёртв?
<iFalkorr> Во
<iFalkorr> Ра
<iFalkorr> Райден, гугл намекнул на связь андроида с хромом
<iFalkorr> Возожно будет хромоосьандроедная для ноутов)
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: а ссылка есть?
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: скорее уж они имеют в виду то, что хром собирается под андроид и с 4.1 является дефолтным браузером в нексусах
<iFalkorr>  Погугли хромированную статую андроида по зарубежным сайтам
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: запрос подскажи, а то вылезает сам Chrome for Android
<iFalkorr> Они никогда не ставили эти статуи без намека. Оьычно изобрадали свежие выпуски андроеда. А тут хромированная статуя
<Civil|2> а
<iFalkorr> На the verge зайди
<iFalkorr> Там написано
<Civil|2> да уже нагуглил фотку
<Civil|2> я статую пропустил
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: просто хромоось и андроид - было бы странно. Очень много сил вложено в хромоось в текущем виде
<iFalkorr> Ну так мож смержат. Будет хромофрейм как де и андроед в качнстве кора.
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: хром на иксы завязан (тот что в хромооси)
<iFalkorr> С поддержко накл и андроед прмложений
<Civil|2> у них там свой аналог NM'а, свой Device Manager
<iFalkorr> Ну так есть хром для андроеда
<iFalkorr> http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/1/31/3936412/chrome-notification-center-hints-at-google-now-support
<iFalkorr> И сразу новость про хромоось
<iFalkorr> Даже фрейм,чтобы запускать апкашки в хромооси будет куль
<adminn> если я вместо убунты поставлю дебиан stable, нужно ли будет переустанавливать систему каждый раз после удаления чего-нибулдь вроде кед, чтобы она работала нормально?
<[Raiden]> а зачем после кед переустанавливать систему?
<[Raiden]> если ты это делаешь, то  ты это будешь делать везде.
<[Raiden]> http://www.amic.ru/news/207083/
<[Raiden]> в стабле кстати до сих пор гном2
<[Raiden]> с гном3 вроде не выходил ещё
<adminn> все работает ужасно, при установке пакетов какая-то неопнятная фигня
<[Raiden]> непонятные фигни не лечим.
<bane> хех. не могу сопротивляться
<bane> голос бейна такой гипнотичный. придется пересмотреть фильм
<Anton2d> Люди у всех https://ruadlist.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/advblock.txt умер или только у меня ?
<Anton2d> соответственно адблок не обновляется. Я конечно перешёл на другой адлист, но все равно странно.
<snql> умерла, смотри линки на homepage
<Anton2d> ага я уже другой подсунул линк
<[Raiden]> в кде как оказалось , елси активен рабстол, можно сразу писать название того что выпольнить, не нажимая alt+f2
<snql> в кедах определяется какое то непонятно устройство с именем совпадающим с именем видеокарты и устанавливает себя по-умолчанию
<snql> звуковое устройство*
<snql> надоело уже менять :(
<Civil|2> snql: это hdmi выход на видеокарте скорее всего. Странно что оно всегда ставит себя первым
<[Raiden]> надо было подождать ответов
<[Raiden]> в прочем пусть меняет дальше, если ему хочется.
<artouiros> .
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Anton2d> Что то последнюю неделю, тишина на канале. Работы всем навалило что ли, у меня прямо хорошая волна попёрла по заказам.
<tagezi> Anton2d: поему тихо? вроде говорят все по чуть чуть
<Anton2d> не, я заметил что прямо с начала недели все как повымирали...
<Anton2d> А может потому как сам в работе весь, не замечаю бесед.
<[Raiden]> Я флужу в основном в жабере последнее время на каналах других дистров
<Anton2d> Нехорошо! Здесь флудь! А то скучно.
<[Raiden]> да чего-то не флудится. хотя вбросить конечно могу
<Anton2d> только не про кде ;)
<[Raiden]> лови http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0131/h_1359651848_4739239_2e53ab2907.png
<[Raiden]> поздно
<Anton2d> тьфу... да фтопку еог этот.
<Anton2d> geeqie рулит
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ты просто не смотрел картинки  в опенгл слайдшоу и не открывал их смотрелке  прям из архивов
<[Raiden]> дело не только в кроппинге )
<[Raiden]> да и просто что-от должно меняться и развиваться со временем. В смысле улучшаться. В гнме 2 некотоыре улучшения были только в 2.3х  перед самой кончиной. И часть из них уже похерилось.
<[Raiden]> всёравн окак-то скучно, так что я афк )
<Anton2d> Так это не вброс, я вообще то согласен со всеми твоими утверждениями. ;)
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: )
<Anton2d> Вот надоумил бы ты меня про кде когда я с 10.10 переходил на 12.04 - то я бы попробовал.
<Anton2d> А щаз позно, все стоит, натсроено пилено-перепилено. Второй раз я не осилю такой переезд.
<[Raiden]> когда-нибудь ещё будеш ьпереходить - попробуй ) или в виртуалке попробуй, что бы быть в курсе )
<Anton2d> В виртуалке обязательно попробую.
<Anton2d> что ставить то ?
<Anton2d> кубунту 12.04 ?
<[Raiden]> ну можешь и 12.04
<Anton2d> Вот дал бы кто готовый образ винта с виртуалкой с кде, настроеное, красивое.... а..
<Anton2d> дял vbox
<[Raiden]> у меня есть но там дефолт
<Anton2d> не, надо не дефол, а как у тебя все настроено и поставлено.
<Anton2d> Ведь лень же сам понимаешь.. ;) Этож скока надо времени убить. Я на юнити 12.04 с 10.10 перезжал наверное недли 2.
<[Raiden]> а уменя тоже дефолт, таскбар только иногда меняю на икон-онли
<[Raiden]> ну и какой-то софт доставляю и несколько плазмойдов
<Anton2d> А видео дрова из под убунты в гостевой системе для кде взлетят?
<[Raiden]> да, а если нет, то оно автоматом в растр переключится. и ты даже сразу не заметишь что не опенгл. Т.е. работоспособность будет примерно одинаковой
<[Raiden]> не как юнити или ГШ
<Anton2d> Ок, буду пробовать тогда, надо найти вагон времени для эксперимента. Но это после сдачи срочных пары заказов.
<[Raiden]> Это уж ты сам смотри, может и вообще не стоит )
<Anton2d> Меня многое нервирует в гноме новом. Но консерватизм блин.
<[Raiden]> Я просто нахожу что это единсвенный путь развития. все остальыне среды либо  позиционируют себя как легкие, либо просто на данной стадии почти ничем не отличаются от гнома3.
<[Raiden]> и возможно я даже ошибась, но мне вполне комфортно
<Anton2d> ну у меня еще не покинуло чувство что гном всё же может исправиться еще.
<Anton2d> да и юнити может впрочем, но там еще работы.. до чёрта.
<tagezi> Anton2d: кстать, кде ставь сам на виртуалку ))) просто с амого начала начнёшь осознавать настраиваемость ))) а дядя Рейден поможет если чо =))))
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, не ставь... лень же ж )
<Anton2d> Глянуть то в виртуалке не долго. А вот реально ставить... Я наверное сразу уж буду ставить в реал в мульти бут, раздел есть на ссд свободный.
<Anton2d> Это лучше чем 2 раза ставить, или перетаскивать из виртуалки в реал.
<[Raiden]> Я питаю 1 слабую надежду, что гугл плюнет на приличия и начнет шагать и на десктоп.  Тогда бы мы могли увидеть 1 дистр на базе линукс, который бы мог быть эталоном и доминировать.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Anton2d> Да... это бы ло бы гут.
<[Raiden]> каноникал тоже к этому идёт но как-то не очень активно. Кота за яйца тянет. Возможно выход стима ускорит процесс.
<[Raiden]> и ещё ставка на гном2 провалилась фактически.
<Anton2d> Реально хочется одного популярного дистриба, уровня убунты, но не такого как ныняшняя убунту с юнити.
<Anton2d> Жаль что сам дебиан не осилил массовость на десктопе.
<[Raiden]> может быть. Дебиан мне тяжело коментировать, я ег оне ставил даже ))
<[Raiden]> ну в общем в последне время софта хорошег остало больше. И несмотря на гном3 и то что он пофоркался раза 3-4 жить в общем-то можно )
<[Raiden]> тут и сказке конец
<[Raiden]> А я пошел чайник ставить
<Anton2d> Я ставил 5-ку в целом очень хороша, а стим, да кому он нужен этот стим, ну будет там 2 с половиной игры. Нету игр на лине и не будет их тут нормальных - эж аксиома.
<[Raiden]> цинаммон, юнити, ещё есть пантеон шелл (элементари ос) и  http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35858
<Anton2d> У валве я думаю все кончится коносолью с закрытым кодом аля хбокс.
<[Raiden]> 4 форка
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: будут, со временем.  Если стим не загнется.  Все буду тсраратсья портировать хотя бы то что уже вышло.
<[Raiden]> Тот же близзард может подтянуться - ест ьнекоторые слухи
<Anton2d> мда... форки ДЕ же затрудняют написание и тестирование стабильно работающего софта.
<[Raiden]> угу, затруднения создаются и пользователям и разработчикам.
<Anton2d> такое кол-во форков - зло я считаю. Лучше бы на парочку накинулись бы все и вылизали как у кота.
<[Raiden]> НО впринципе основных два  - цинамон и юнити, остальные скорее всего загнутся )
<Anton2d> ага, а сам гш еще - уже 3.
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> в то же время кде одно, и в будущем будет строиться на qt5, которое есть\будет под все платформы включая мобильные.
<Anton2d> фалбеки мне вообще не нравятся. ну мёртв уже гном 2 и его идеология, надо дальше двигаться.
<[Raiden]> И каноникал на убунтуфоне, для универсальных программ хочет предлогать сдк на основе qt\qml
<Anton2d> он был несомненно хорош, я на нем сидел с удовольствием, но после просмотра вкусностей шг и юнити я нехочу гном2.
<Anton2d> Вот если бы каноникал перешли на кде в основном дистре, вот тогда бы было хорошо.
<Anton2d> Но нет же @#%$^ Юнити, етить.
<[Raiden]> то что гном2 устарел - согласен. на самом деле он устарел ещё раньше, где-то вгоду в 2007, когда виста вышла :) Но благодаря тому что дистрописатели вклчюиликомпиз, свои наборы программ, каноникал ещё индикаторы придумала...
<[Raiden]> создавалось впечатление современного десктопа
<Sergey_IT> юнити - тупиковая ветвь
<Anton2d> Да вполне хорошо смотрелся со свистелками, я панели вообще убирал и вешал awn причём вертикально, и справа экрана ;) увидел юнити, и все пыталя на право панель перетянуть.
<Anton2d> во как оно было у меня http://itmages.ru/image/view/275475/79c8a108
<[Raiden]> Я тоже под конец убирал 1 панель для дока...
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: может быть ) но люди привыкают к ней. Ставят убунту сидят месяц и ппц.
<[Raiden]> я таких встречаю время от времени
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: что ппц?
<Anton2d> я просидел месяца полтора-два... и... невыдержал глюков её.
<Sergey_IT> так и я сижу, но может скоро на другое перееду
<Anton2d> гш поставил
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ну привычка вырабатывается.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: какая?
<[Raiden]> Это как если 1 ботинок выше  , другйо ниже. Ты будешь ходить и хромать. И через месяц ты уже будешь хромать как если бы делал это всегда.
<[Raiden]> и обратно придется перепривыкать
<[Raiden]> а не просто переходить
<UNIm95> Пора Линусу зделать патчи для не совместимости ГШ
<[Raiden]> На лоре была шутка что нужен дистр от Линуса. Linus linux
<[Raiden]> yf jgtyytnt n/t/
<[Raiden]> на опеннете т.е.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Это не шутка. а реальность
<[Raiden]> Но я должен вас огорчить, он кедовод
<UNIm95> http://enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about&l=en Посмотрите в поддержку платформ.
<UNIm95> Красиво они сделали
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: если б не г3 он бы не вернулся на кде
<[Raiden]> е это тема, только опоздавшая лет на 10. Ест ьу них крутой легкий тулкит, но начать на нем писать означает  привести в линукс 3-й полноценный тулкит. Это будет попа :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden] или линус линукс на е18
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> и я цифрой не ошибся
<Anton2d> а что линус, вот посмотреть бы на чём сидят сотрудники Гугля, МС, яндекса.
<Anton2d> точнее не посмотреть, а статистику бы.
<UNIm95> Anton2d: мс на винде
<Anton2d> те кто не на винде я естественно имел ввиду.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: а если е18 релизнут лет через 12, как е17?
<UNIm95> Anton2d: гугл на awesome
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ТЫ не понял. Линус напишет е18
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<[Raiden]> efl прям в ядро засунуть как гуй в винде и сказат ьизиде все в зад сосвоими тулкитами и де  )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: и еще свой х-сервер
<UNIm95> но тогда ты прав. до х12 лет 12 надо
<[Raiden]> вейланд
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: и куда мне на моем радике 5145? (ноут)
<[Raiden]> в вейланде правда нету сетевого протокола. Но со всякими тимвьюерами и рдесктопами оно не особо уперлось.
<Anton2d> а вообще бы лучше в винду бы хорошую консоль, терминал, шел, посикс архитектуру всю, пакетных менеджеров, и поддержду фсов бы всех современных... и полный открытый код бы.... вот это бы было да.
<Anton2d> Метро вон впринципе хороша.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ну в теории вейланд будет рисовать 3д эффекты веселее чем иксы
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а дроав?
<UNIm95> дрова*
<[Raiden]> а дрова это проблема, пойдешь апгрейдитсья если что :)
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  у меня железо всегда до смерти работать будет
<[Raiden]> no drivers = is dead
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: no users=dead
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> а так если что на 10.04 или старых дебах посижу
<Anton2d> угу, мне вот подарили древний фотопринтер ёпсон сх3700, готов так 2005-х. В итоге что? Попа, печатаю из виртуалки винХП. ;)
<Anton2d> *годов.
<Anton2d> нет он конечно печатает из линукса... с дефолтными дровами, но это нельзя сказать печататет, так, малякает. болше половины функционала нету
<UNIm95>  Anton2d:  какого функционала нет?
<[Raiden]> интересн окак под е17 сча с темами дял кути\гтк софта. Как навешивается и что
<Anton2d> да никакого, ни фото разрешения, ни контроля чернил ни профилей бумаги, ничго нету.
<Anton2d> там же кучи нюансов в дровах. Печать без полей, настройки качества, профили, прочистка дюз, тесты, юстировка. Без этого никак.
<Anton2d> И при этом, внезапно! Ёпсон выпустил дрова для вин8 для него, сразу как вышла винда. Притеру >7 лет.
<Anton2d> Печатает кстати фото очень даже хорошо несмотря на свои годы. Размер точки как у современных, смотрел в микроскоп.
<Anton2d> цветов конечно 4 а не 6, в светлых тонах теряется линеатура и цвет, но зато дешевле.
<[Raiden]> Инфа для москвичей http://chestniy-yurist.livejournal.com/116474.html
<Anton2d> так, что, да no drivers = is dead
<[Raiden]> http://www.nixp.ru/news/SDDM-легковесный-менеджер-дисплеев-на-базе-QML.html
<snql> с QML все так туманно, даже учить не хочется
<snql> зацикливаясь на одной технологии
<snql> хотя если учить XAML, то лучше уже QML
<[Raiden]> http://www.nixp.ru/news/Valve-предлагает-своим-пользователям-попробовать-Linux-%28Ubuntu%29.html
<[Raiden]> у меня нет стима, для меня новсть
<[Raiden]> http://www.nixp.ru/news/Вышла-Linux-версия-стратегической-игры-Crusader-Kings-II.html
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: вот и поперли игрульки.
<[Raiden]> в стим
<snql> играл кто? http://store.steampowered.com/app/57300/
<only_you> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/ 77 игр
<snql> страшилка ничего ) и под линукс
<snql> трейлер понравился
<UNIm95>  only_you: как 77?
<UNIm95> вчера 63 было
<only_you> зайди на сайт, посмотри
<UNIm95>  only_you: офигеть. за день +14
<UNIm95> капец все ближе
<only_you> валве будут виновны, если из-зи них меня с работы выгонят
<UNIm95> only_you:  поставь открытый драйвер
<UNIm95> only_you:  и все игра не идут
<only_you> intel)
<only_you> идут
<UNIm95> интеловские видюхи тянут?
<UNIm95> игры?
<only_you> тф2
<only_you> на максимальном разрешении
<only_you> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<UNIm95> Поражен
<[Raiden]> тянут. Интеловские видюхи правда понятие растяжимое, но последние  сравнимы с лоу картами от ати \нвидии, а они тянут  большую часть игр
<only_you> Driver:  Intel Open Source Technology Center Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<only_you> у меня фпс на интеле выше, чем на старом ноуте с нвидией 8400m gs
<only_you> + намного меньше греется и шумит
<[Raiden]> 8ххх - 9ххх - 2хх -4хх -5хх -6хх
<[Raiden]> 6хх текущее поколение
<[Raiden]> и 8ххх это карта из раздела до 50
<[Raiden]> 8400 т.е.
<Scrimmer> гы лол. в универе новый предмет - Операционные системы
<Scrimmer> и в качестве изучения представлена Ubuntu OS 11.10
<Scrimmer> забавный предмет
<Scrimmer> препод очень удивлялся, очень, что не смогла скачать 13.04
<[Raiden]> 13.04 дейлибилды доступны
<[Raiden]> а что за университет
<only_you> я на 13 сижу)
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: что за универ?
<only_you> кпи?)
<Scrimmer> СевНТУ
<Scrimmer> та она походу имела ввиду, что с офф страницы скачать низя было
<Scrimmer> но всеравно забавно
<Scrimmer> на практике уронил все иксы, точнее стер папку к фигам, :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: поздравляю )))
<Scrimmer> да, забавно было
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да, забавный предмет, я его здал на этой сесии )))
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> случаем не проги на си писали?)
<Scrimmer> аля дополнительный модуль для ОС ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: только у нас препод был прошареный не хило в этом ))
<Scrimmer> ну у нас такое..
<Scrimmer> базовые команды, аля cd rm mv
<Scrimmer> она назвала Unity и Gnome двумя самыми используемыми оболочками
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не, мы пишем на Информатика и Програмирование и теперь ещё на ООП будем писать.. а вот на ОС мы системы изучали и настройку, в том числе сети )
<Scrimmer> KDE был в списке существующих, но именно как часто используемая не позиционировала
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нууу
<[Raiden]> в опросниках про де обычно  кде набирает столько же сколько гном, бывает больше.
<only_you> сейчас кде на первом
<[Raiden]> исключение опросники на ресурсах убунты
<Scrimmer> а Unity считается как отдельная оболочка, или чето на гноме?
<[Raiden]> там юнити
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да он про препода своего )))
<[Raiden]> я понял )
<Scrimmer> ну, райден подтверждает тот факт, что препод был не прав
<Scrimmer> Gnome и KDE - 2 самые распространенные
<tagezi> консоль и кде )
<Scrimmer> <3 консоль
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я ее так полюбил с сервачком своим)
<only_you> explorer.exe самая распространенная)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: мы из кансолики к винде подключались, получали виндовый рабочий стол.. а вот дальше мне было тяжело )))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: хм, картинка рабочего стола и управление в консольке ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не, просто рабочий стол и там мышой... у винды своя консоль
<tagezi> но я в ней не в зуб ногой
<Scrimmer> у винды недоконсоль
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  rdesktop знаешь команду?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну, скрипты там можно писать для автоматизации многих процесов... начиная с вин7 кажысь она по умолчанию стоит... но не о том ))) убунта наше всё )
<Scrimmer> debian )
<tagezi> ну, да, но... не всегда.. иногда слишьком влом вазиться )
<Scrimmer> ну, возможно
<Scrimmer> мне тоже убунта роднее своим десктопом аля кде
<Scrimmer> привык к нему, а на дебиане только гном
<tagezi> огорчает то что убу из-за игрулек станет популярной, и начнёться тоже самое что на андройде...
<Scrimmer> что именно ?
<Scrimmer> монетизация ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: о_О
<Scrimmer> я андроид ниразу в руках толком не держал :D
<tagezi> на дебиане по умолчанию вроде кде стоит )
<Scrimmer> О_о
<tagezi> =)))
<only_you> гном2
<Scrimmer> во
<Scrimmer> а то я испугалсо
<tagezi> да? давно я его не тискал дефолтный
<Scrimmer> райден сказал, что низя на дебиан завести кде
<tagezi> но кеды там точно есть
<tagezi> это почему?
<only_you> можно
<Scrimmer> довай у товарисча райдена спросем
<tagezi> на дебиан кути не встаёт, или make instal отпилили? )
<only_you> ставил кде дебиан пару месяцев назад
<Scrimmer> хм
<only_you> все норм встает
<tagezi> да он в репах вроде )
<Scrimmer> а из репы поставить можно кде ?
<tagezi> у них вроде даж сборка есть
<Scrimmer> или только с диска?
<only_you> конченоґ
<only_you> *конечно
<only_you> с реп
<tagezi> конченог - прикольнее )
<Scrimmer> дебиан сквизи идет кде
<Scrimmer> с кде*
<tagezi> Scrimmer: там тебе самое де как и в убунте
<tagezi> у меня например ласточка стоит )))
<tagezi> у артуса крыса )
<Scrimmer> ласточка, крыса
<Scrimmer> хех
<Scrimmer> подниму сча виртуалку
<Scrimmer> заведу дебиан кде
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/ia64/iso-cd/
<only_you> в кубунте кде годное
<Scrimmer> а че 64 ?
<tagezi> ну на виртуалку 86 ставь
<Scrimmer> на мои то 2 гб ?
<only_you> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ :D
<tagezi> ааа ))) темболее )
<Scrimmer> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.6/i386/bt-cd/
<tagezi> а 6 зачем
<tagezi> ставь тестовый
<Scrimmer> зачем тестовый ?
<tagezi> он нормально крутиться, ошибок нет вроде.. ну за 4 месяца ещё ни одной не вылезло
<Scrimmer> уверен?
<tagezi> а то у тебя кеды будут старые )
<Scrimmer> (
<tagezi> ну, у меня ниодной, а у тебя от тебя зависит )
<tagezi> я в нём мультики смотрю )))))
<Scrimmer> а зачем там сд-1, сд-2 ?
<Scrimmer> че качать то *
 * tagezi думает...
<tagezi> зря я тебе посоветовал.. ставь кубунту )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты не пробовал ядро  kfreebsd?
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> и всетаки, почему там нескольок cd?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: это типа весь оф репозиторий ихний
<tagezi> для того что если у тебя нет инета, или доступ ограничен, ты мог поставить всё нужное тебе по без нета
<tagezi> Scrimmer: если в двд раздел войдёшь, увидишь там 3 двд диска.. тоже самое ))
<artus> если у тя нет инета - то 3 или 33 диска - тебе ровным счетом нифига не дадут)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.6/i386/iso-cd/
<tagezi> artus: а для чего ещё тогда? )
<artus> tagezi, для успокоения души))
<tagezi> artus:  я понимаю так.. идёшь к другу, качаешь у него фсе диски, нарезаешь их себе и идёшь ставить себе на комп...
<tagezi> artus: у меня так примерно и было )
<artus> если у тя есть возможность стянуть всю репу дистра - то явно не проблема и без дистра доставить 20-30 метров нужных тебе пакетов )
<artus> tagezi, береш винт - кидеаеш в комп друга и ставиш все че те надо за минусом дров на видево )
<tagezi> artus: ну, это как вариант... вариантов много может быть... )
<artus> дрова отдельно тянеш в папочко, остальное - порнография, которая была актуальна лет 5 тому
<tagezi> ну, я больше чем 5 лет тому назат этим занимался )
<artus> при копеечной цене в 10$ за вифи модуль который поймаей вайвай соседа, который тебе за бутылку сока откроет его , нафига гемор с репами? ))
<tagezi> artus: да ну.. у меня тогда инет был только по телефону, и то созбоями.. о вайфаях, даже у соседей, даже за ящик пива и мечтать нечего было
<artus> tagezi, так это тогда, сейчас интернетов на любом квадратном метре можно откопать , в самых апущеных случаях за кулек пряников
<artus> а лет 5 тому сам к соседу по кварталу бегал с флешой за прошивкой к телефонке на флешку, чтоб раскирпичит телефонку через которую имел интернетов за символические 6$ за гиг
<tagezi> artus: ну не везде видать..  если бы все могли поставиться с нет инстала, я думаю другие варианты бы давно перестали бы существовать
<artus> ну вот я на себе тестил, с нетинстала ставил систему через мертвый интернет обсоса, для запилить полноценную систему скушало - метров 240 - а качать образ 700
<tagezi> artus: блин, тебе лижбы поспорить, и даж не важно о чем )))
<artus> а тот же пакет на гиг ну совсем адекватные денги в виде вечер посидеть покурить пачку курива ивыпить стакан кофе\сока, чего себе искать гемор? )))
<artus> tagezi, я ж не спорю, просто адекватность реп была адеватна лет 5 тому , сейчас это вообще ниочем
<artus> ну окромя случаев если едеш на полярную станцию и везеш с собой архив интернетов на пол года ))
<Scrimmer> дак че ставить
<Scrimmer> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-cd/ отсюда
<Scrimmer> или отсюда http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.6/i386/iso-cd/
<artus> я те говорил че ставить, и вааще, ты каналами не попутался? :D
<Scrimmer> ну нетинст
<Scrimmer> а я кде хочу
<[Raiden]> Если верить артусу, в дебиане это большая проблема - кде.
<[Raiden]> хотя попробуй.
<artus> ну все имеют недостатки :D
<tagezi> artus: а вчем проблема?
<artus> tagezi, да неповериш, проблем нет) кроме как с стж и с ресом )) ну и еще надо мафынку переоформить на себя, и закрыть дедлайны по повросам котоыре затянул, а так проблем нет ниикаакиихх ))
<tagezi> artus: я про кде на дебиане )))
<artus> а оно там не сьедобно без бубунтовских допилов
<tagezi> хм
<artus> на убунте не спорю, может и адекватно, на дебиане - цыпетцо гадость) сыпалась
<tagezi> даж удивительно.. тода точно пощуаю )
<artus> может мне так с переходной версией свезло, может так и есть, но чего чего - кеды советую на убунте юзать, так их хоть вылизывають и пилят из стока
<artus> остальное без кед на дебьяне - самолет ) но вот с кедами не срослось как то )) тут признаю без допилов убунтофанатов не проканает) в плане их патчей и приведения в сьедобное состояние )
<Scrimmer> artus, а гном 3ий ставица?
<Scrimmer> не шелл, а gnome classic
<tagezi> artus: а ты сейчас крысой пользуешься?
<artus> tagezi, угу
<Scrimmer> кинь скрин
<artus> Scrimmer, класик это попытка кастрации гш
<artus> Scrimmer, я ж показывал уже тебе
<Scrimmer> хотя
<Scrimmer> зачем мне гш то ?
<Scrimmer> gnome 2 classic
<artus> да и класик ненужен )
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> консолька? только хардкор ?
<artus> крыс его в принципе заменяет уже
<artus> а так - коробка и всех делов то )
<tagezi> угу, коробка + панелька )
<tagezi> одна коробка без панельки савсем делать нечего )
<artus> да там если подумать и панелька то ненужна ))
<artus> хотя можно и панельку, для успокоения совести))
<tagezi> ну, красота то должна быть какая-нибудь ))) типа закос под мак и тд )))
<artus> нафига ?
<artus> мусье, вам шашечки или ехать? ))
<tagezi> для красоты )
<tagezi> ну.. мне и шашечки и ехать )
<tagezi> хотя мне под мак надоело уже... скопирую конфиг на виртуал бокс и переделаю всё
<tagezi> блин, спать можно идти, пока это всё накатиться на виртуалку
<UNIm95> 78 линь игр в стиме
<[Raiden]> Как будет 100, я открою бутылку вина
<[Raiden]> В общем-то шутка
<only_you> UNIm95: 77 же ну
<UNIm95> only_you: уже 78
<only_you> у меня 77 показівает
<UNIm95> only_you: shift+F5
<only_you> UNIm95: http://itmages.ru/image/view/874386/755266c2
<[Raiden]> регионы может. Когда выше говорили 77, у  меня было 76
<[Raiden]> или может в стиме и на хомсайте разная инфа
<only_you> наверное
<only_you> я на сайте смотрел
<UNIm95> only_you: http://itmages.ru/image/view/874387/a43a762a
<only_you> видать я не с той страны)
<UNIm95> only_you: может часов через 7 [Raiden] пить будет
<[Raiden]> ))
<only_you> 28 игр на линукс за 7 часов.. хм... кто бы раньше о таком мечтал..
<only_you> *22)
<L-ectrik> Доброй ночи. Есть здесь неспящие?
<L-ectrik>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<only_you> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<L-ectrik> Помогите новичку. Не запускается lightdm.Только через tty1
<[Raiden]> наверное с дровами видео что-то
<[Raiden]> покажи /var/log/Xorg.0.log - или как-то так
<L-ectrik> Пробовал удалять, ставить-безполезно
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-01
<[Raiden]> или лучше днем по мск приходи.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не вижу я отличий особых в кде
<[Raiden]> в 4.10 чтоли?
<tagezi> настраивается всё также.. всё что в убу есть по умолчанию и тут вроде присутствует.. жаль только версия 4.8.4
<[Raiden]> а.. дебиан чтоли
<tagezi> ну так и в кубунту тоже онаже
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> а, муона нет, во )))
<tagezi> и игрулек
<[Raiden]> Ну я рад если так. Артус говорил всё падает и глючит и ругался со мной.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 4.8 хорошая ветка, может лучшая на данный момен тиз релизов. В ч 4.9 трей прыгает.
<tagezi> у него карма плохая )
<[Raiden]> Карму не чистим ))
<tagezi> так, ладно.. пойду я баеньки.. хватит с меня тыканий на сегоня )))
<tagezi> ночи всем )
<iFalkorr> Supsupwhosdat?
<iFalkorr> Верис эврибади?
<baronos> чух чух
<skai-falkorr> Точно. Я забыл выйти из сети дома
<skai-falkorr> Но да ладно
<Anton2d> я тоже опробовал андчат, в целом обычный хороший клиент, но нехвататет настройки цветов или хотя бы выбора готовой схемы на светлом фоне.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<iFalkorr> Чечектотут?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Anton2d> Вот говорю же тишина всю неделю... Фсе воркинг хард.
<SergeyIT> ор слиип
<Anton2d> Какой слиип, у меня сегодня еще даже пьятница на горизонте не вырисовывается. Наверное на завтра её придется перенести ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: так иди работай, что ты тут сидишь ))))
<Anton2d> так я воркинг хард, а одним глазом зыркинг в чат.
<SergeyIT> а потом спутники не запускаются
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты чего тут ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сегодня выходной
<mdma> когда спутники просто не запускаются это терпимо, хуже когда они взлетают, а потом падают
<iFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6475852_460s.jpg
<iFalkorr> кекеке
<baronos> .join #android-x86
<baronos> извиняюсб
<baronos> ь*
<iFalkorr> а че мы там забыли?
<baronos> та я по запаарке
<baronos> качать собрался сегодня сорцы jb-x86, вот пошел спрашивать сколько весят :)
<iFalkorr> а я решил пошинковать сосисоны. пожарить их. и с макарошками
<iFalkorr> а вернется райден - буду кеды ставить
<baronos> мм, в меса 9.1 вродекак интел по производительней сделали
<iFalkorr> хзхз. но вот мой ноутяшка стал неповоротлив с каждой новой убунтой
<iFalkorr> если кеды не спасут - то венда
<baronos> ну хз, я решил оставить пока винду
<iFalkorr> ну он постоянно прям таки оргазм ловит, утверждая, что кеды торт.надо попробовать
<baronos> я попробовал и мне хватило, после браузера начинает притормаживать. да и клиент сообщений стремный дефолтный, а торты ставить в опу :)
<only_you> baronos: Driver:  Intel Open Source Technology Center Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2 Driver Version:  3.0 Mesa 9.0.2 - tf2 на максимальном разрешении летает)
<baronos> гуд
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а как посмотреть ход выполнения сжатия
<Anton2d> как извращенный вариант - iotop -a
<jlewka> млин...  пропал ахрив(
<SergeyIT> и проблемы нет
<aurodionov> доброе время всем
<Anton2d> кто знает как такое сделать: на компизе можно было повежать хитрые шорткаты для переключения столов. Например ctrl+alt+mousebuttonX/Y (на колесо).)
<Anton2d> Как такой финт зафигачить в ШГ + mutter
<tagezi> Anton2d: поставить компиз? )
<Anton2d> неееееет!
<tagezi> Anton2d: а какой правильный ответ?
<Anton2d> правильный - компиз - фтопку, без него как ?
<Anton2d> dconf-editor покапал не нашёл как там на мышу + кнопки это повешать.
<tagezi> повешать? ) ты откуда будешь? с иркутска?
<Anton2d> какя связь, повешать и с иркутска ? Когото надо приехать, повешать, могу без проблем, хотя долекавато. ;)
<Anton2d> Из Баранаула.
<Anton2d> На горе стоит аул - это город барнаул ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, я просто такой диалект только за Красноярском слышал... очень хорошо помню его в Иркутске и Ангарске )))
<Anton2d> Офигеть, диалект по ирку заметно ;) До чего дошёл прогресс.
<Anton2d> Вот тут http://itmages.ru/image/view/875095/cecf1285
<Anton2d> Где вписано ['<Control><Shift><Alt>Down']   Нодо в место down - mouse button  8
<Anton2d> Надо, но как бы я не пытался вкорячить туда буттон мышки - невыходит каменный цветок.
<Anton2d> Хелп.
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: ты вкурсе, что это перенести активное приложение вниз
<iFalkorr> а не переключить экран
<Anton2d> Да.
<Anton2d> Мне хотябы что то заставить с кнопкой мыши и зажатыми alt+ctrl  работать.
<Anton2d> Впринципе не пашет.
<Anton2d> Как корректно называется Mouse button X ? Поймёт ли его ГШ ?
<iFalkorr> button4 и button5
<iFalkorr> это колесо вверх и вниз
<iFalkorr> безо всяких маус и прочего
<iFalkorr> просто Button4 и Button5
<Anton2d> Да глянул через xev
<Anton2d> button 8  - с пробелом причём.
<Anton2d> И 9 (у меня это не основное колесо, это альтернативные кнопки)
<Anton2d> Вот так пишу в dconf - ['<Control><Alt>button 8']
<Anton2d> Не работает.
<Anton2d> И без пробела - тоже. В чем собственно и проблема.
<iFalkorr> а ты <> добавлять не пробовал?
<iFalkorr> а то он ждет, что ты нажмешь контрол+альт+b+u+t+t+o+n+ +8
<iFalkorr> все 10 пальцев
<Anton2d> нет, там изночально же без <> прописаны.
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну.. о поводу диалекта, "повешать" не является словом русского литературного языка
<Anton2d> Щаз проверю c <>
<Anton2d> Повешать действие на сочетание клавишь - вполне по русски.
 * tagezi ушёл читать дальше
<iFalkorr> повешанные с тобой не согласны
<Anton2d> ['<Control><Alt><button 8>'] - - нот ворк ;(
<iFalkorr> ессесно:)
<Anton2d> ПАЧИМУ ?
<iFalkorr> вообще в гноме не запланировано такие хоткеи:)только если указать мышь как модифер. но все равно не извратиться до такого
<iFalkorr> хотяяя
<Anton2d> В компизе это легко назначалось.
<Anton2d> Я крутил столы alt+win+button 7/8
<iFalkorr> ессесно:)компиз имеет такие значения
<Anton2d> ну вот опять от чего ушли..... так виноват кто ? муттер ?
<iFalkorr> мигель
<Anton2d> Может какой-нибуть костыльный вариант ?
<Anton2d> Дело в том что если открыта любая WM - она перехватывает клаву, и стол не передвинешь, а вот мышой получалось, но с компизом.
<sotariz> помогите с ошибкой - пытаюсь собрать пакет для инсталляции а в ответ получаю сообщение что не установлен gobject-introspection, хотя я его уже установил... как быть?
<mdma> может версия не та
<mdma> например нужна более старая
<Anton2d> (dpkg -l пакет ) может что-нибудь нужное скажет ?
<tagezi> sotariz: покажи текст ошибки...
<tagezi> хотя скорее всего нужно dev устанавливать
<sotariz> paste.ubuntu.com/1596918
<Anton2d> dpkg -l gobject-introspection-1.0  ?
<Anton2d> или dpkg -l gobject-introspectio<Tab>  ?
<sotariz> gobject-introspection-1.0 такого нет
<Anton2d> или dpkg -l gobject-intro<Tab>  ?
<sotariz> на <Tab> реакции нет 0_о
<Anton2d> или по маске поищи как-нибудь... gobject*
<Anton2d> финдом
<Anton2d> Возможно его всё таки нету, или называется не так.
<Anton2d> вот гляди:
<sotariz> paste.ubuntu.com/1596973
<tagezi> вроде gobject-introspection-2.0 сейчас в систему ставиться, не?
<Anton2d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596979/
<Anton2d> у меня так на 12.04
<sotariz> на Ubunte у меня тоже норм... это мне надо приблуду в Knoppix добавить :(
<Anton2d> ну блин, тут я не помошник, надо выковыривать, ставить туда, или может симлинк сделать на то что она просит.
<sotariz> а как задать поиск пакета в "репе"?
<Anton2d> ну что за вопросы то.
<Anton2d> ты же пытешся собрать пакет из исходников ?
<sotariz> хочу посмотреть что есть по gobject
<Anton2d> И не знаешь как искать пакеты в репах...
<Anton2d> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<sotariz> я не волшебник, я только учусь :)
<Anton2d> Так сначало надо научить пакетному менеджеру, а потом уже собирать что то пытаться ;)
<Anton2d> Фперёд к манам! ;)
<Anton2d> *научиться
<artus> тыдыщ
<Lorgus> что надо набрать в терминале, что бы подгрузить языковые пакеты ???
<[Raiden]> не знаю, наверное сначала найдо получить имена
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/3/e/d/d/8/328aa746843b9e23b11cfde56b0.jpg
<snql> сегодня смотрел первый раз ^_^ еще 2 фильма осталось
<Anton2d> А что последняя часть (в качестве) вышла на просторы торрентов ?
<Anton2d> или я что то с чем то путаю.. ;)
<Anton2d> Переработал пойду в холодильник, там у меня пьятница стынет уже давно.
<brestows> ping
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Понг понг понг...
<mdma> хм, юзаю Cinnamon , поставил  Kivrc ,ну да не православно, но без него не могу. Теперь в строке ввода в Квирке курсор у "убегает"
<mdma> то есть чем больше текста вводишь тем больше курсор наезжает на уже набранный текст
<mdma> в итоге оказывается среди текста
<mdma> подобная проблема в keepass2
<[Raiden]> я использую keepassx и его базу видно на клиенте для андройда
<[Raiden]> и есть версия под вин
<mdma> вопрос немного не о том как бы
<mdma> с каждой введенной буквой курсор уезжает влево
<[Raiden]> по вопросу фиг знает, поищи\собери свежий квирк
<[Raiden]> в убунте не последний
<mva> вангую, проблема не в квирке, а в gtk
<mdma> да
<[Raiden]> других идей у меня нет, кроме перехода на кде
<mdma> проблема не в квирке а в том что выводит его граф интерфейс на экран
<mva> [и/или на вичат]
<mdma> проблема повторяется на двух системах
<mva> у меня нынче вичат выглядит не хуже квирка, например, JFI
<Nastya> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> неправославная отрисовка шрифтов
<artus> mva, покажии ))
<mdma> Sergey_IT: развить идею можешь? варинты решения не подскажешь?
<mdma> *варианты
<Sergey_IT> неа, гта, кде, шрифты - бардак
<mdma> хоть переезжай на кеды из-за квирка...
<Sergey_IT> можно попробовать шрифты поменять
<mdma> внутри настроек программы или глобальнее?
<Sergey_IT> на выбор, было когда-то давно, где менял, не помню (
<mdma> хм, со шрифтом monospace наезд намного меньше, до конца строки практчески не заметно, но сама проблема конечно осталась
<mdma> мда, поставил шрифт мельче, 9-й до конца строки на 4-ре буквы уезжает )
<Sergey_IT> что то в граф системе настраивать надо, в кде установках может
<Sergey_IT> хотя я в крузадере такого никогда не видел
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг.
<Scrimmer> странно
<tagezi> Scrimmer: понг
<mdma> ладно для начала действтиельно попробую собрать свежую из исходников а то в репах 4,1,3
<Scrimmer> tagezi: Failed!
<mdma> *действительно
<mva> artus: http://mva.name/weechat.png
<mdma> хех https://svn.kvirc.de/kvirc/ticket/1241 таки жда )
<mdma> черт невозможно нормально текст набирать
<Sergey_IT> mdma, поставь пидгин
<mdma> Sergey_IT: ну уж нет, меня то и иксчат не смог удовлетворить
<mdma> что уж про пидгин
<mdma> я люблю полноценные ирц клиенты, пидгин пробовал
<Sergey_IT> ну мучайся тогда )
<mdma> буду )
<mva> mdma: а вичат чем не нравится? :)
<[artus]> вооть
<bosyi> йоу. как добавить проверку русской орфографии, без русской локализации и русской раскладки?
<mdma> mva: ну там совсем другое
<mdma> там ведь псевдографика
<[artus]> mva, ааа, я пропустил скрин пока летал? :)
<mva> artus: да
<mva> artus: http://mva.name/weechat.png
<mva> mdma: и? :)
<mva> ну псевдо. И что дальше? :)
<artus> хммм, прикольно, очень даже
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты по поводу руссификации kde im contact ничего не слышал?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> это кде телепати же, и там всё по русски пишется
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз использовал для жабера
<[Raiden]> тоже чтоли дебианщик?
<tagezi> кто? я? нет, он по умолчанию как пейджер стоит, но токо все меню на ангельском )
<[Raiden]> а..  это не знаю. Не локализовали ещё видимо )
<[Raiden]> я использую квирк и в данный момент ещё кутим
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я на дебиане токо музыку слухаю и киношки смотрю ))
<mva> tagezi: там просто при миграции забыли из транка в стейбл залить переводы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне чото квирк не покатил.. вызвал резкое желание вернуться в вичат )))
<mva> я уже ткнул кого надо. И, вроде, залили. И в текущих версиях переводы должны были уже починиться
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у этой программы в меню хелп есть кнопка свитч аппликейшен ланг...
<mva> (а вот дебианщики будут сидеть с английским ещё долго)
<[Raiden]> русского там нет
<mva> [Raiden]: ты читал что я написал?
<[Raiden]> Читал
<Sergey_IT> язык не имеет значения
<tagezi> mva: ну вот пока всё по прежнему, хотя я у меня 4.10 стоит кде, может сюда ещё не залили
<tagezi> эм... пойду проверять версию
<[Raiden]> Если так как говорит мва, то можно слить у них русский вместе с сорцами
<tagezi> 4.9.5
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это опять компилить придёться...
<[Raiden]> можно скомпилить только язык и кинуть в папку
<[Raiden]> ...
<mva> "скомпилить"
<mva> одной утилиткой пройтись
<mva> она даже не то, чтобы компилит
<mva> ибо эта т.н. "компиляция" — обратима
<mva> тот же less может читать исходники "скомпиленных" .mo'шек :)
<[Raiden]> про дизасемблер не слышал?
<tagezi> )
<mva> но он тут не при чём
<tagezi> mva: как утилитка зовёться?
<mva> просто оно не совсем компиляется
<[Raiden]> mva: компилировать переводится на русский как собрать, составить, если переводить
<mva> tagezi: msgfmt
<mva> tagezi: msgfmt -o lang.mo lang.po
<mva> (po — входной, mo — выходной)
<tagezi> mva: пасиба
<[Raiden]> mva: кде используешь?
<tagezi> а то я думал придёться опять самом увсё переводить )
<mva> [Raiden]: не только использую, но и контрибьючу
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> может ещё какой глупый вопрос задать? )
<[Raiden]> kgoldrunner поставь , это типа lode runner
<mdma> [Raiden]: какой DE ты используешь?
<[Raiden]> тоже кде
<mdma> и какая версия квирка у тебя?
<_d4vid> http://avivas.ru/topic/google_protiv_facebook.html
<[Raiden]> у меня 4.1.3 из убунты, лень собирать
<mdma> ясно то бишь под кде оно норм работает
<[Raiden]> у меня да.
<mdma> и компиляция свежой персии из свн мне может и не помочь
<mdma> *свежей
<[Raiden]> может  )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/editorial/640707/?from-main-title
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNHQW5P3l4A
<andrex> [Raiden], у этой песни есть не приличный подтекст)
<[Raiden]> какой )
<andrex> а воть не скажу, дети ещё езнають
<[Raiden]> не хочешь говорить - не надо начинать разговор :)
<Nastya> Песня про проститутку
<andrex> да!
<andrex> и победила Nastya как всегда)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну чтож поделать )
<[Raiden]> Из песни слов не выкинешь (с)
<andrex> про маленькую русскую ну вы поняли
<Nastya> Строчка Little russian, you're looking for love tonight как бы намекает
<[Raiden]> на продажную любовь? :)
<[Raiden]> фри и вваелд что-то там.
<[Raiden]> я слвоа не особо разбираю, я бит слушаю.
<[Raiden]> или как это сказать
<[Raiden]> музыку )
<[Raiden]> Если так подумать, то почти вся попса о любви, ночах и т.д.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZSbkYjQer8
<Nastya> Ну а чем же еще петь - не о вечерней сборке ядра же
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> хм вечная сборка это что на 386 чтоле?
<mdma> *вечерняя
<andrex> не я вечную хочу
<andrex> сборку
<mdma> осторожнее, желания имеют свойство воплощаться в жизнь
<andrex> чтоб компилялось и компилялось, уже 2014 год а оно все компиляецо
<andrex> а потом бац и свет орубили
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<Nastya> andrex: А зачем тебе?
<mdma> упс же
<andrex> упс долго не протянет
<andrex> Nastya, а просто, от занятся нечем)
<mdma> так это больше для компа занятие, а не для тебя )
<Nastya> andrex: девушку попробуй найти тогда будет чем заняться
<andrex> есть девушко, но какбе она неможет занимать все мое время)
<mdma> тогда две... три
<andrex> надо горем
<mdma> по возрастающей
<mdma> до насыщения
<mdma> горем, сначала подумал речь о горе )
<mdma> беде то бишь )
<andrex> хы, и на работу всю эту толпу с собой водить
<andrex> мне тогда придется автобус купить
<mdma> так пусть тогда они и работают
<mdma> а ты типа прораб
<andrex> я тогда от безделья помру и ненадо будет мне ядро вечно собирать)
<mdma> "сборка ядра как стимул к жизни"
<mdma> на новый бестселлер тянет?
<_d4vid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrO4y3qdkwo
<mdma> ему речи толкать что мне на клавиши жать
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> жулик которому хочется власти больше, покрывает руганью тех у которых  она есть.
<andrex> у власти тоже есть свои троли
<[Raiden]> Интересн очто сделала лдпр за время своего существования :)
<_d4vid> им не давали шанса)
<[Raiden]> Кроме развлечения телезрителей
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а там никому шанса недают
<andrex> кого больше тот и рулет парадом
<andrex> и*
<snql> последняя часть властелина колец 4 часа, ппц... вот почему так гарри поттера не снимали :/
<[Raiden]> вк мне нравится больше поттера.  В вк более глобальные темы чтоли, чем неприятности маленького мальчика.
<mdma> это mega-extended-ditect's_cut-gold edition версия?
<[Raiden]> да и снято ок
<mdma> *direct
<[Raiden]> я помню что они не маленькие и всё.
<[Raiden]> и что расширенные больше понравились
<snql> я просто читал книги, ну 3\5 сюжета вырезано
<[Raiden]> Книги я бы такие не осилил. Мне нравится больше техническая фантастика. Не мистика\фентези.
<[Raiden]> Хотя 1 время с удавольствием что-то прочитал из Урсулы Легуин
<[Raiden]> уже не помню что
<[Raiden]> и ещё Юрий Никитин зацепил, серией Трое из леса
<mdma> пусть в меня кидают гнилыми помидорами но мне книга ВК1 показалась скучнющей
<mdma> может на время её выхода она была чем то свежим, и я пресыщен современным фентези, хоть и мало его читал
<mdma> но она скучна и абсолютно не погружает в мир
<mdma> про Гарри Поттера промолчу
<mdma> ВК это тот редкий случай когда фильм реально лучше книги
<[Raiden]> Русскоязычным Никитин должен быть интересен.  На славянскую тему  нет много людей пишет
<FishErr> mdma, а читал до или после фильма?
<[Raiden]> Я всег опрочитал какой был доступен на тот момент
<mdma> а я думал сейчас про славян загибает почти каждый 2й писака
<[Raiden]> МОжет быть )
<mdma> про славян-попаденцев вообще каждый 1,5
<[Raiden]> Наверное после выхода филмьа волкодав и сериала.
<mdma> FishErr: после
<[Raiden]> но в общем Никитина советую
<[Raiden]> он не каждый второй, а немного получше
<mdma> FishErr: понимаешь, если бы я посмотрел Бойцовкий Клуб или что ни будь из экранизаций Стивена Кинга до прочтения книги мне бы книги меньше от этого не понравились бы
<[Raiden]> лучше читать до просмотра экранизации. Имхо.
<mdma> а тут как раз тот случай когда книга является тем чем изначально было, сказкой для ребенка
<mdma> и заинтересовать этим взрослого.. ну такие наивные тексты
<mdma> даже не знаю
<Anton2d> С бодрым утром!
<mdma> а вообще у меня есть друг которй осилил книгу сумерки первую ))
<mdma> и это после просмотра фильма
<mdma> вообще он вменяемый
<Anton2d> тьфу нашли что читать ;) Маны наше фсё. Шучу. Я тут оруэла перечитываю. Оказывается читая 10 лет назад - понял не всё. ;)
<mdma> ту самую книгу? или что-то не столь известное?
<Anton2d> я 2 читал. Ту саму и Скотный двор.
<Anton2d> *самую.
<mdma> а ну я еще "О дивный Новый Мир" Хаксли прочитал после прочтения рецензий на 1984
<mdma> до МЫ - Замятина все руки не доходят
<Anton2d> Но на самом деле Оруэл и 1984 это далеко не лучшие произведения и автор, которых я читал.
<mdma> согласен
<Anton2d> Хаксли не читал. Я больше по Лему и стругацким тащусь.
<mdma> в том плане что наслушавшись о ней я ожидал большего
<mdma> я думаю это участь многих раскрученных книг
<Anton2d> Скотный двор - хороша зато и короткая . ;)
<Anton2d> Это надо всем читать вообще ;)
<mdma> там вроде как сатира на коммуняк?
<mdma> разве нет?
<Anton2d> да да... своеобразная.
<Anton2d> Она маленькая, и очень забавная.
<Anton2d> Это там откуда , где "Все животные равны, (добавлено позже) но некоторые рвнее других"
<mdma> парадокс с появлением еридера и Робота с экраном 4.65" стал меньше читать чем это было со старым смартом на винмобайл и экраном 2,8" (
<[Raiden]> Могу насоветовать крутейшую фантастику. будущее , космос , биотехнологии и в то же время с присутсвием мистики в духе христианства. Бездна-чистилище, одержание живых душами мертвых...
<mdma> Anton2d: не знал
<mdma> что цитата оттуда
<mdma> эмм ну попробуй
<Anton2d> Я говорю, эту книгу стоит прочитать. ;)
<[Raiden]> Гамильтон Питер , серия Пришесвтие ночи.
<[Raiden]> ствие )
<mdma> Это муж той Гамильтон? )
<[Raiden]> А фиг его знает. Может у них этих гамильтонов как у нас  петровых
<[Raiden]> не интересовался судьбой автора )
<mdma> Описание интересное, испугало это в комментарии "Понравилась вся серия, кажется пять книг. Последние две были переведены просто отвратительно, пришлось перечитывать в оригинале."
<mdma> бывает такое что видно корявый перевод даже не заглядывая в оригинал )
<[Raiden]> Такое может быть. Я только начал 4 книжку. И конечно не даю гарантий что понравится. Но Мир и технологии неплохо там описаны.
<[Raiden]> Ещё могу насоветовать Роберта Хайнлайна, Пассынки вселенной.
<mdma> уже не раз встречал про пасынков
<mdma> удлиннить бы сутки раза в три
<Anton2d> А я посоветую Лема. "Непобедимый" любимая книга тоже читал лет 10 назад и щаз. Там кроме самого фантастического сюжета, очень реалистично продуманного есть и еще философская тема про какбы "искусственный разум"
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-02
<Anton2d> [Raiden], в двух словах, про что там, у Хайлайна ?
<Anton2d> своими словами.
<[Raiden]> Люди живут в корабле и думают что это весь мир. И веряд в бога - первог окапитана
<[Raiden]> Но 1 хочет узнать правду )
<[Raiden]> ПРимерно так.
<Anton2d> Во всё понятно.... уже интересно.
<Anton2d> Не то что долбаные рецензии пишут.
<Anton2d> Я подобное помню в "Туманность андромеды" но там бога небыло, там они летели в корабле как в социуме.
<Anton2d> А вообще сколько не пробую разных фантастов, прихожу опять к Лему и Стругацким, и что-то их уровня больше ничего ни читал.
<[Raiden]> Я желязны ещё читал, правда не помню почти всё ) Стальную крысу местами помню. Помню что нравилось )
<[Raiden]> или это не он писал? :)
<[Raiden]> А да, точно, это гаррисон
<[Raiden]> спать пора
<Anton2d> Ага, у желязны тоже ведь есть что то очень мощьное.
<Anton2d> А я только встал, ща работать буду уже.
<mdma> а я думал "доброе утро" это был сарказм
<Anton2d> Неа. У меня 7 часов утра ;)
<[Raiden]> Азимова ещё люблю , 2 серии которые пересекаются позитронные роботы и основание (академия)
<mdma> Азимов да, у меня вообще с ним связаны самые теплые чувства
<Anton2d> А я его только начал читать. ;) Я его пропустил, у меня еще всё в переди.
<mdma> у нас в пионерлагере был парень, так он ночью по памяти рассказывал его рассказы так что все затыкались и слушали
<mdma> и каждый вечер просили рассказать еще )
<[Raiden]> ну понятно. Такие вещи хорошо запоминаются.
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Я как раз начал его читать недавно. "Песчинка в небе кажется" ?
<mdma> ну тут еще рассказчиком нужно быть хорошим чтобы тебя слушали
<mdma> чтобы оно не превратилось в мычание и "ну и он короче улетел"
<FishErr> ну.. это.. потом тот мужик пришел и говорит... как его.. ну тот..
<mdma> ага )
<mdma> смысл передать - это прекрасно, но это не рассказ
<[Raiden]> Если я буду расскахывать , то то чно будет "ну и он короче улетел"
<[Raiden]> ту ти сказке конец (с)
<Anton2d> Аналогично. Только хотел пересказать начало того что я читаю. "Шёл там мужик значит, и бац попал кудато толь на другую планету толь в паралельный мир"
<Anton2d> "Там еще кажется куклу пополам разрезало". Короче дальше не буду ;)
<mdma> вот по памяти нашел рассказ который тот парень рассказывал и я его после того не читал
<mdma> Робот ЭЛ-76 попадает не туда (1964)
<mdma> запрос в гугле "Азимов робот луна"
<mdma> меня по малолетству тогда впечатлило )
<FishErr> хех, диафильм на втором месте )
<FishErr> диафильмы.. романтика
<Anton2d> А... блин, я наврал. Ведь "Ай, эм робат" то я читал.
<Anton2d> Но кажется это все. Сейчас начал вот с этого «Pebble in the sky» — «Камешек в небе»
<[Raiden]> Это не то что я имел в виду ,но тоже ок рассказы.
<Anton2d> Это там про мужика шедшего по улице, эксперимент по ядерной физике и и куклу пополам ;)
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Стальные_пещеры
<Anton2d> Эх поставить бы мир на паузу. Взять бы быужнах книжек, речку, лето, ветерок, беседку.... Вот блин, работать надо чёрт побери
<Anton2d> *бумажных
<[Raiden]> вот эту серию очень люблю , а основание я верно назвал.
<Anton2d> Во спасибо. У меня какраз план по Айзек. Точнее плана небыло просто читаю первую по списку. ;)
<mdma> только что пытался вспомнить чей это рассказ про межпространтсвенные путешествия
<mdma> помню что было слово "джоинт" якобы
<Anton2d> косяк ?
<mdma> оказалось "Долгий джонт" Кинга
<Anton2d> ;)
<mdma> вы не представляете сколько способов скурить косяк я узнал )
<mdma> помню что Джинт - это косяк но не мог отделаться от мысли что и рассказ так называется
<mdma> *джоинт
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Короче, возвращаясь к суровой реальности, пошёл я рабоать. ;(
<[Raiden]> бб )
<mdma> В корее суббота не выходной?
<Anton2d> угу, заказ к понедельнику. у меня нет рабочих/выходных, есть работа и заказы ;)
<mdma> это прекрасно
<Anton2d> и идти не далео, ровно за соседнюю машину с виндой ;)
<Anton2d> *не далеко
<snql> гугл расплодил столько сервисов что уже не в состоянии следить за всем, юзерфредли  интерфейс не не слышал
<Anton2d> они там г-талк не собираются вообще на линукс нам делать штоли ?
<mdma> а что с ним не так? или вы о видеозвонках?
<Anton2d> ну да о видео звонках, о клиенте для линукс.
<Onkeltem> А вокруг - тишина-а-а
<Onkeltem> Как из исходника E-mail сообщения получить его читабельный вариант?
<Anton2d> Почтовым клиентом ? %)
<Anton2d> Каким-нибудь консольным mutter, mail ? Непонятна задача.
<andrex> зафигачить его в хтмл страницу либо седнуть на предмет тегов каким макаром это к нам?
<Anton2d> Под muttter я имел ввиду mutt естественно ;)  ГШ весь мозг загадил мне уже.
<andrex> выкинь его)
<Anton2d> Выкидывать я его буду наверное вместе с убунтой.
<IlyaLevin> Привет всем. В Ubuntu 12.04 x64 сегодня не грузится в хроме флэшплеер.
<IlyaLevin> Вот вчера еще все было нормально, а сегодня не может загрузить плагин.
<IlyaLevin> Столкнулся кто с той же бедой?
<andrex> отключи подключи модкль
<andrex> закрой и открой обратно хром
<andrex> проверь флеш
<IlyaLevin> отключил, вырубил, врубил, включил плагин, снова вырубил, снова врубил, в общем, в разных комбинациях
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8794964
<l-ectrik> Господа, помочь кто-нибудь может новичку?
<IlyaLevin> l-ectrik привет, задавай вопрос сразу.
<l-ectrik> Проблема такова, вчера поставил на лэптоп драйвера, перезагрузился, лег спать, а сейчас включаю и черный экран
<l-ectrik> причем звук входа (барабаны) гудят
<l-ectrik> ubuntu 12.04 Asus eee pc 1011cx video intel gma3600
<l-ectrik> в tty1 не входит, но при загрузке экран показывает
<IlyaLevin> какие драйвера ставил?
<l-ectrik> ща, нашел ссылку с репозитарием такой sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<l-ectrik> Но после установки раза три еще перезагружался и все в норме было
<andrex> ppa-purge кака ппа и ставь из репа
<l-ectrik> Это с лайва грузится?
<andrex> в безопасном
<l-ectrik> Сейчас попробую
<andrex> или слайва но через чрут
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35993
<l-ectrik> andrex> в безопасном то же самое(
<l-ectrik> andrex> А как ентот чрут делать-то?
<andrex> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> последний линк, там есть описание чрута
<[Raiden]> Хотя уже всё сказали )
<andrex> слишком много судо правда
<l-ectrik> Репозиторий я удалил, а драйвер как?
<Scrimmer> првует ребятульки
<Scrimmer> baronos: ты в майн играл ?
<baronos> Scrimmer майн эт что?
<Scrimmer> minecraft? ?
<baronos> ааа не, не вкатывает эта игра
<andrex> кубомир
<[Raiden]> почти все рано или поздно приходят к таскбару иконками
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TinQEgI07x8
<iFalkorr> ууууу сонувабич
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты смотрел персон оф интерест?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты смотрел персон оф интерест?
<[Raiden]> название знакомое
<iFalkorr> person of interest. подозреваемый, по версии лостфильма
<[Raiden]> да, вспомнил, часть смотрел.
<iFalkorr> оно все убойнее и убойней с каждой серией:)
<[Raiden]> дд сча приносили внешний на 2 тб, убитый, со всеми фотками и личной инфой.
<[Raiden]> хдд
<[Raiden]> В общем делайте хотя бы две копии.
<iFalkorr> вторая серия спартака
<[Raiden]> А я почитать хотел, но вместе с хдд принесли банку пива и что-то не читается после неё
<iFalkorr> о. блюрейки скайфола вышли
<[Raiden]> 007 не очень люблю. Ему как разведчику у штирлица и у читься.  Раскрывают в каждой серии.
<andrex> да он и не шпион, а спец агент фх чего, шпион это скальпель, а бонд это кухонный тесак
<andrex> з*
<D4rkMist> приава парни
<dr_mx> а это нормально, что после окончания записи большого кол-ва файлов на флэшку извлечение устройства проходит с большой - более 40 секунд - задержкой?
<D4rkMist> да
<D4rkMist> но не 40
<D4rkMist> сек 1015
<andrex> ну смотря какая флешка
<D4rkMist> )
<dr_mx> 700 метров - 40 сек, 20 Г -5 мин
<andrex> а то может тормозная ппц
<dr_mx> jetflash
<andrex> незнаю таких
<dr_mx> в мастдайе все быстрее было или мне кажется?
<D4rkMist> нетэто не правильно
<dr_mx> transcedent
<D4rkMist> 8 гиг 10 сек
<dr_mx> сенькс, буду курить
<[Raiden]> Если кажется, юзал б винду и всё. Можно подумать что есть хоть какое-то значение какая ос копирует флэшку.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: есть:)в винде нативная поддержка фата и нтфс. а тут костыльная)
<[Raiden]> те м более
<iFalkorr> мож у него там нтфс. и вот и тормозит нтфс-3г
<iFalkorr> пойду пожарю себе гречки, чтоль
<[Raiden]> http://vhanda.in/blog/2013/01/what-new-with-nepomuk-4-10
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0202/h_1359815188_2327628_36ee7219d2.jpeg
<[Raiden]> заменялка плазмы или шелл использующий технологии КДЕ - как угодно.
<iFalkorr> а в чем технология кде?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Красиво
<[Raiden]> iFalkorr: http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/134/094/1.asp
<[Raiden]> и конечно qt
<[Raiden]> суть скриншота в моментальном поиске по тэгу , который видно в поле ввода
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0202/h_1359816529_1791384_2907e35985.png
<baronos> iFalkorr ты уже на кде?
<iFalkorr> нет еще. я торренты докачиваю
<iFalkorr> а может сразу на венду пойду:)
<iFalkorr> чтоб не мучить себя
<[Raiden]> кино никакое не качаешь?
<iFalkorr> качаю
<iFalkorr> и много чего еще
<[Raiden]> чего бы глянуть
<iFalkorr> надо гейм оф тронс пересмотреть:) скоро новый сезон
<[Raiden]> Я бы исторический глянул какой-нить, про средние века.
<[Raiden]> А фентези чего-то не охото
<iFalkorr> кинг артур
<iFalkorr> брейв харт
<[Raiden]> сча поем, погуглю )
<Scrimmer> плавленные сырки
<markmx> отменный день, братцы, меня забанили вфсб, так что я теперь тут буду, подскажите, почему не срабатывает переменная output='123'; echo 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "File ${output} joined"' | ssh -X mark@n53sv; ?
<markmx> оппа
<markmx> сам дурак :) спасибо
<andrex> ппц денёк, взяли на работу дернули гады...
<andrex> в 12 ночи(
<andrex> а фсб то причем)
<[Raiden]> Нашел цветовую схему котораяя в шотах , в новостях про релиз амарока
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/KrUCiTiw2J5ig
<[Raiden]> ...для кде
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0202/h_1359823264_8371520_c44dd4f6d2.png
<andrex> молодец
<andrex> но у мня нет амарока)
<[Raiden]> Ну тем кому надо ) на кде-луке такой цветовой схемы нет
<andrex> а я скачал на всякий, в друг с коробки на кеды переползу)
<[Raiden]> andrex в коробке сидит и усами шевелит
<[Raiden]> :)
<Anton2d> хайло пиплЫ !
<[Raiden]> внезапный приступ  поэтизма
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Мне это приветсвие напоминает 1 советский анекдот про подводную лодку
<Anton2d> не знаю
<andrex> я тебе дам чегото там
<[Raiden]> может и к лучшему, там русскому капитану послышалос ху...о ,  вместо хэллоу и он решил потопить.
<Anton2d> ;)
<markmx> хм... завтра начнется новая жисть, если через 15 часов саппорт вконтакта меня не разбанит, вот тогда то я вам накомпиля ядер... :)
<Anton2d> а я сегодня много поработал с семи утра  и щакооно много выпил с семи вечера. Соответственно - жисть хороша!
<Anton2d> *законно... блин если кнопки не попадают в пальцы значит пора спать ?
<markmx> вот бы мне так
<markmx> значит пора худеть
<markmx> пальцы уже с тремя подбородками
<Anton2d> не.. я и так средне-худосочный.
<Anton2d> а может быть просто надо купить клавиатуру 2ххl ?
<Anton2d> инехудеть
<snql> шла саша по шоссе и сосала...
<snql> не детская история :(
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<markmx> Шла Саша Грей по шоссе в Роиссю, за гражданством, потому что у Депардье то получилось...
<markmx> test
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, Fail!
<markmx> :) как так?
<andrex> мистика
<snql> ну пусть дадут гражданство такая талантиливая девушка
<snql> мы даже ее у себя в общаге поселим
<[Raiden]> Жаль ушла из кино...
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> шла шаша по шасе и шашала шушку
 * andrex потерял зубы
<andrex> *ш*о
<Anton2d> ;)..
<markmx> фиг знает, я в ней ничего такого не вижу, кроме разве что ее готовности творить всякую хрень... мне бренди старз хватило :) до сих пор подташнивает от 16 выпуска :)))))))))) для тех кто в теме
<markmx> разьясните мне лучше где почитать про написание самообучающихся программ
<Anton2d> Alice бот?
<Anton2d> А они вообще есть таки програмы? Я их вижел только у Лемма в книгах, и то там еще н епрограммы.
<Anton2d> *видел
<baronos> педогогику наверно сначала, а потом уже писать как обучать :)
<Anton2d> "само-" - это абсурд. Человек пишет программу - она не совсем самоубучаема.
<Anton2d> Она обучаема так как её написал человек следовательно абсурд.
<markmx> ну всякие распознавалки капч, парсеры
<baronos> робот из двухсотлетнего человека доказал, что может самообучаться :)
<Anton2d> капчи... - это смешно.
<Anton2d> Это шаблонное псевдо.
<Anton2d> baronos, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/ не смотрел ? Там совсем не про то. .. Но тоже про долгоживущего.
<Anton2d> Один из немногих фильмов который - да... есть над чем подумать.
<brestows> ping
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> Anton2d: смотрел
<Anton2d> Ну и как ?
<baronos> норм
<Anton2d> а по мне так сильнее чем норм ;)
<Anton2d> логика там у него классная.
<Anton2d> У типо исуса. ;)
<Anton2d> Кстати - ты ему поверил или нет ?
<Anton2d> Ну если бы там был среди остальных.
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mq9-ktT2zI :)
<markmx> Ping
<markmx> ping
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, Понг понг понг...
<markmx> test
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, Есть контакт.
<markmx> во
<markmx> наконец-то
<Anton2d> Пинг
<tagezi> всем привет
<Anton2d> Хе-хе.
<tagezi> Anton2d: понг
<Anton2d> йу-ху-ху работает
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> а чо это он тебя проигнорил?
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Anton2d> Так я пинг с большой буквы написал
<Anton2d> Пинг
<tagezi> а есть разница?
<Anton2d> Ну попробуй.
<tagezi> Пинг
<Anton2d> Вот
<tagezi> есть.. ну и ладно.. бот он и в африке бот ))
<Anton2d> Блин нету на нас опов злых, уже километр флуда ;)
<[Raiden]> Интел ишет разрабов драйвера видюхи
<Anton2d> Опы!
<tagezi> Anton2d: ты хочешь бан? ))
<[Raiden]> @vioce Anton2d
<Anton2d> не... не... ненадо бан сразу.
<Anton2d> Ну нету уеня мыслей по топику, что теперь делать, а других мыслей полно.
<tagezi> Anton2d: иди драйвер интел напиши )
<Anton2d> ну, ага, я юзер, с юзера спрос малый.... могу тока багрепорт.
<[Raiden]> странно что бот войса не дал )
<[Raiden]> а.. я опечатался
<Anton2d> А у меня iddqd
<Anton2d> idkfa
<[Raiden]> @voice Anton2d
<[Raiden]> Работает )
<Anton2d> -noclip
<Anton2d> sudo -i
<Anton2d> Алёёёёёёёёёёёё!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Anton2d> Неужели спать пора...
<brestows> Anton2d: пора, горшок звенит :)
<Anton2d> Есть такое...
<Scrimmer> рибятке, хто на 13.04 сидит йо ?
<Scrimmer> ой зря
<Anton2d> зря-зря-зря ?
<Anton2d> бб
<only_you> Scrimmer: я
<Scrimmer> повезло
<only_you> чем?
<Scrimmer> се
<Scrimmer> че
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты решил потискать 13.04?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> к-версия
<Scrimmer> да я тоже хочу завести в виртуалке
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  мне чото влом ставить..
<tagezi> дпже на виртуалку
<tagezi> даже*
<only_you> сижу на кубунте 13.04 на рабочем ноуте с декабря. всем доволен
<[Raiden]> сижу на ноуте, в кеды обутый
<[Raiden]> На поэзию тянет ))
<[Raiden]> Релиз всетаки в середине апреля. На релизе спокойней.
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<artus> тудуццц
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-03
<tagezi> всем привет
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> да ничего...
<baronos> andrex: грубоват он немного, как считаешь?
<andrex> да надо ему вос дать)
<andrex> й
 * iFalkorr тихонько, но с намеком, кашлянул
<artus> утра
<andrex> суток
<artus> ну тип того ))
<andrex> утра дня вечера обеда ужина завтрака полдника паужина сна)
<andrex> ночи
<Scrimmer> artus: мне нравится гном в дебиане (:
<Scrimmer> приятная тема
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Scrimmer> artus: и ты был прав - убунту по быстродействию и рядом не стоит с дебианом
<artus> Scrimmer, :)
<andrex> потому что замусоривается убунта всем что надо и ненадо
<Scrimmer> у нас в универе предмет ОС, там убунту 11.10
<Scrimmer> боже, эта юнайти отваливается при первом запуске либры
<Scrimmer> дорговорился с преподом поставить дебиан себе :DD
<andrex> ага и сразу куча вопросов типа утебя что за винда?
<Scrimmer> было и такое
<Scrimmer> парень, понтовался что ПЫХЫПЭ знает отлично, линукс ваще без барады, админит
<Scrimmer> сел за убунту и уделался
<andrex> ну может у него другой лмнукс)
<andrex> из альтернативной вселенной, без консоли и всюду кнопки
<Scrimmer> угу, он даже не знает что такое гном и кде, как пользоваться ssh и базовые команды аля mkdir, cd ls и т.п.
<Scrimmer> http://f1.s.qip.ru/17QY0Occh.png
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: поставь ему 12.04. и он без дебиана будет счастлив. 11.10 был самый неудачный из .10 релизов. там половина гтк2 и половина гтк3.половина гномо2 половина гномотри
<Scrimmer> это в универе у нас стоит
<Scrimmer> и пусть гуляет, зачем он мне ? я себе дебиан заведу, ща корешу или 12.10 или 13.04 поставлю на виртуалку
<Scrimmer> 13.04 пощупать хочу
<iFalkorr> .10 не ставь никогда
<iFalkorr> 13.04 няшна:)
<iFalkorr> хотя не без греха
<Scrimmer> мне 12.10 в работе нравится больше. чем 12.04
<iFalkorr> ну юнити жеж.новая версия.но овералл стабилити у .10 всегда ниже, чем у .04
<iFalkorr> в 13.04 юнити еще тортее:) вон даж похороникс ее лучше кед для игр поставил:)она проигрывает кедам заметно только в одном тесте.а кеды ей - в двух. остальное на одном уровне или на уровне погрешностей:)
<artus> на уровне ненужности :D
<Scrimmer> забавно
<Scrimmer> root-terminal
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: а что в нем забавного?
<Scrimmer> я такого не видел раньше
<iFalkorr> хехехе. с большим инетом я могу стримить себе музыку в качестве и продолжать качать торренты:)
<iFalkorr> хехехе. с большим инетом я могу качать больше, так что у меня уже некуда качать:(
<artus> а качать то зачем?
<iFalkorr> ну я не могу стримить себе сериалы и фильмы в 720P
<iFalkorr> нет таких сайтов
<iFalkorr> зато я освободил себе кучу гигов места, перенеся музон в гугель:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: gidonline.ru я там смотрю в хорошем качестве
<iFalkorr> ну и в дроп, ибо че место простаивает
<iFalkorr> baronos: прям все все все?
<iFalkorr> скайфол там в 720 или 1080 стримят блюрейки?
<baronos> да
<iFalkorr> анрейтед версию мен виз зе айрон фист?
<iFalkorr> 30 rock все 7 сезонов?
<baronos> та хз зайди погляди
<baronos> там постят только в качестве
<iFalkorr> зачем?если я знаю, что там этого нет
<Scrimmer> оло
<Scrimmer> сайт на вордепрессе
<iFalkorr> baronos: притом на английском, а не со школодубляжом надмозгов
<iFalkorr> вот 30 rock уже нет
<iFalkorr> зачем качать?
<iFalkorr> ведь его можно не посмотреть онлайн)
<[Raiden]> Секрет долголетия: ешьте больше фруктов и меньше друга друга (с) фортунки
<iFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/03/posts/
<iFalkorr> Сначала запрещали под предлогом, что ’наружная реклама с цитатами из Конституции не может находиться рядом с детскими и юношескими учреждениями’. А потом и вовсе заявили, что это... экстремизм
<iFalkorr> Роисся. Место, где конституция - экстремизм
<[Raiden]> iFalkorr: http://img11.nnm.ru/7/3/f/c/f/1d09f958e2708e43b5a84400897.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/e/0/a/b/39cd7a49731072b0e11da66d54c.jpg
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты их на этот случай заготовил?:)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: зная, что я делаю обзоры прессы?:)
<[Raiden]> неа, вчера пролетало в новостях на 1 сайте
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> я вчера не смотрел новости:)как то не жо этого было
<iFalkorr> вообще. кто какой канал на ютюбе посоветует?чтобы интересно было. ну типо дньюса, техфида или подобных:)
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Новости предпочитаю читать.
<[Raiden]> из каналов только на канал Бадюка  подписан. Когда видишь людей  типа чемпионов мира ,мастеров спорта - мотивирует хотя бы зарядку делать.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> ничего так не мотивирует как проигрыш в дурака и сколько очков в сумме по картам на руках остаётся, столько и надо штангу тягать :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> artus: типа скрипта не надо будет https://extensions.gnome.org/review/2453 :)
<baronos> iFalkorr: кстати, если хочешь смотреть кино в хд, то юзай торрент стрим. ты пока все равно на офтопике сидишь.
<iFalkorr> эмм...я на убунте
<iFalkorr> да и мне проще скачать.а посмотреть по настроениюесли понравится - оставить в коллекции
<baronos> мое дело предложить :)
<baronos> на убунту вроде тоже есть, но работает вроде только на 12.04
<baronos> iFalkorr: мультифон не юзал? так то 1.5р по рашке гуд :)
<iFalkorr> а мне по рашке звонить не приходилось.все сибирью хватает
<iFalkorr> для теста смотрел, но юзать не стал.домашний тариф дешевле
<baronos> мне все сети вкатывает 20коп на всех
<Anton2d> Люди на меня напал тупняк. Как командой эхо выводит и в файл и в стдаут ? Тоесть надо echo "Test" >> file
<Anton2d> но что бы еще и в терминал тоже печаталось.
<iFalkorr> echo blah | tee file
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: только эхо никак
<Anton2d> Понятно, думал можно както указать и файл и стдаут сразу. Не ?
<[Raiden]> можно, iFalkorr написал как
<Anton2d> Это понятно, так работает, спасибо. Если просто через echo >> низя, то вопрос закрыт.
<iFalkorr> >> перенаправляет вывод из стдаута в указанное место. ты не сможешь и там и там
<iFalkorr> ты не сможешь пустить воду по водопроводу так, чтобы она еще построила отдельный второй водопровод
<Anton2d> Да понял я, я думал можно перенаправить сразу в два место. tee -a есть, отлично то что надо.
<[Raiden]> да, стдаут  перенаправляется. Именно в таком исполнении стдэррор всеравно идёт на экран
<Anton2d> про ерроры видел что-то там както номер потока уцказывается перед >
<Anton2d> Но впрочем это мне не важно. Всё работает.
<[Raiden]> можно стдаут перенаправить в файл и стдэррор
<[Raiden]> echo test22 >test1 1>&2
<[Raiden]> получится в файл и стдэрр
<Anton2d> &2 - это здесь что ?
<[Raiden]> ещё можно как-то свои дескрипторы помимо этих двух создавать и в них писать. Только склероз
<Anton2d> номер потока ?
<[Raiden]> 1 - stdout , 2 - stderr
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/BOOKS/abs-guide/flat/abs-book.html#IO-REDIRECTION
<Anton2d> Во!! Спасибо.
<Anton2d> Не мог сформулировать что мне надо искать.
<[Raiden]> вся эта книжка полезна
<Anton2d> Гут, она как спарочник очень хорошо.
<baronos> 1) нужен вася 2) нужна полина 3) лечь в кровать 4) вырезанно цензурой
<Anton2d> *справочник.
<[Raiden]> О том как сажать самолёт, читайте в следущем номере журнала
<andrex> ну если самолет с дозаправкой то все возможно)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36006
<andrex> [Raiden], у тя какие кеды щас?
<[Raiden]> У меня 4.10rc3
<andrex> хм а жесты пашут?
<[Raiden]> ставить не советую, 6 числа релиз
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> но запахали не сразу. Там галку 1 поставить надо
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а в 13.04 они жеж?
<andrex> а он наверно из ппа или ещёкак, может из сорцов собрал)
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0203/h_1359902475_3553322_afecd95b13.png
<[Raiden]> да, в 13.04 они
<[Raiden]> с ппа. Это первая версия кде которая собирается до релиза в кубунте
<[Raiden]> и релизы стали активней собираться тоже, с тех пор как сменился спонсор
<iFalkorr> ну уж врать то не надо
<iFalkorr> не первая
<iFalkorr> еще во времена 8.10... или 8.04... или 9.04... короче в те дремучие были сборки
<[Raiden]> Ну, раньше об этом не было новостей на сайте
<[Raiden]> а теперь есть )
<[Raiden]> в общем в случае с мышкой и если так как на шоте всё, то жесты пашут со средней нажатой кнопкой
<[Raiden]> если кто не понял
<iFalkorr> *если кому интересно //obvious_fix
<iFalkorr> если фильм от тарантино - то сразу обязательно будет куча крови и мяса
<iFalkorr> ну и сражений в стиле крадущегося тигра
<andrex> [Raiden], если так как на шоте все, что там дальше? xD
<[Raiden]> ну создаешь жест и пользуешся
<andrex> это как у меня на лекциях некоторые
<andrex> в училище
<[Raiden]> я не вижу смысла описывать там и так ясно ) Или в гугл иди
<andrex> представляю. учитель на такой вопрос. также ответит)
<baronos> казнить бибера
<[Raiden]> Учитель на зарплате
<[Raiden]> у него это обязанность
<andrex> хм былаб уних зарплата ещё
<andrex>  а то смех один
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а ты волонтер:) и вообще, ты в ответе за тех, кого приручил
<iFalkorr> неча было столько кричать о величии кед, если не хотел отвечать на вопросы по ним:)
<andrex> фрилансер
<JustinBieber> почему амарок не работает? :( запарился
<[Raiden]> Может ты и прав, величие и так на их лике написано. Например  настройка жестов является лучшей среди де, т.к. другой просто не существует
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в общем я кричал очевидное, признаюсь и каюсь
<Osleg> [Raiden]: слушай, у тебя не случалось такого глюка
<Osleg> например есть ссыль в конверсе, я на неё кликаю и возле указателя мыши появляется прыгающая иконка ФФа, типа грузиться
<Osleg> только вот когда страница в ффе загружается этот хелпер нифига не исчезает
<Osleg> лечиться перезапуском ФФа
<[Raiden]> он вроде по времени прыгает. Я отключаю индикатор такой
<[Raiden]> что бы не исчезало совсем не помню
<[Raiden]> если я вообще понял )
<[Raiden]> сначала про жесты
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/878251/9e313fa9 , http://itmages.ru/image/view/878252/18f5c864 , http://itmages.ru/image/view/878253/1f515893
<[Raiden]> как то так.
<[Raiden]> свои хоткеи потом лучше в отдельную подпапку оформить, можно перемещатьмышой и экспортировать, что бы можно было восстановить
<andrex> блин райден, нафиг так выделыватся, мне и 1 скрина хватило, который до этих 6 был)
<[Raiden]> что значит выделываться? Меня упрекнули что я не помогаю и я решил помочь. А о том что хватило ты не сказал.
<[Raiden]> Получается зря шотил, учту и больше не буду )
<andrex> но пойдет как мануал тем кто незнает как
<[Raiden]> ещё хочу заметить что слово выделываться мне не понравилось
<Osleg> [Raiden]: :)
<Osleg> отключить все могут
<Osleg> и оно не по времени, оно ждет загрузки всегда
<[Raiden]> Osleg: тогда страдай
<Osleg> мндя... обиделся... а на меня за что?
<andrex> [Raiden], тебя подцепили а ты и был бы рад угодить всмысле
<[Raiden]> Osleg: может я просто не понял что значит оно?
<[Raiden]> Я был рад помочь, а теперь не рад. и даже решил сунуть тебя в игнор с этого момента. ты не только тратишь моё время, но и не понимаеш ьмои мотивации.
<Anton2d> Так у меня опять ступор ;)
<Anton2d> Как мне вывод всей этой команды отправить в файл, если у меня уже вывод дд идет в дев нулл
<Anton2d>   "time dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=50 | gzip -9 > /dev/null"
<[Raiden]> Osleg: сдлелай скриншот, может будет понятней
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: ты что пытаешься сделать?
<Anton2d> мне нужно скока времени займет дд с гзипом
<iFalkorr> time
<Anton2d> ну мне нужен вывод тайма в файл
<iFalkorr> man time
<Anton2d> да знаю я тайм
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: никак
<Anton2d> как никак ?
<Osleg> эээ
<Osleg> почему никак
<andrex> можете меня наказать, я тут действия опа обсуждаю)
<Osleg> gzip -0 > /path/to/file 2> /dev/null
<[Raiden]> он уже перенаправил вывод в дев нулл
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе никак
<iFalkorr> [falkorr @ jupiter: /home/falkorr]$ time  dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=50 | gzip -9 > /dev/null
<iFalkorr> 50+0 records in
<iFalkorr> 50+0 records out
<iFalkorr> 52428800 bytes (52 MB) copied, 18.0465 s, 2.9 MB/s
<iFalkorr> real 0m18.060s
<iFalkorr> user 0m5.080s
<iFalkorr> sys 0m12.976s
<[Raiden]> А.. значит оно пинет на стдэррор или перенаправился только вывод гзипа
<Osleg> [Raiden]: http://itmag.es/32wJ7
<[Raiden]> либо и то и то
<Osleg> по другому никак не показать :)
<[Raiden]> Osleg: 404 )
<Osleg> блин надо будет а4теху написать что починил уже -_-
<Osleg> http://itmages.ru/image/view/878277/7f4726fb
<Anton2d> мне в файле нужет только вывод от тайма. не от гзипа или дд. не понял я как
<Osleg> я бы сделал так
<Anton2d> О.. ;) что за зародышь в зелёном яйце
<Osleg> subprocess.Popen(args, stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<Osleg> а это уже затаймил бы
<Osleg> Anton2d: это мыш!
<[Raiden]> Osleg: значит всетаки то )  Наприши на форум в раздел КДЕ. Я не сталкивался с постоянныйм прыганьем.
<[Raiden]> по большей части потому, что сразу отключаю.
<Osleg> хм а может помоги потестить я лучше баг репорт открою?
<[Raiden]> Когда фф стартанет и я так это увижу
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: ну вообще есть --output=FILE аргумент тайма
<iFalkorr> в мане написано
<Anton2d> вот блин ;)
<iFalkorr> Osleg: я ему писал. раза два уже
<Anton2d> Спасибо, я тормоз.
<iFalkorr> Osleg: резалта ноль
<Anton2d> я просто сидел все проверял неспеша.
<iFalkorr> а маны читать?
<Osleg> iFalkorr: патамушта маны надо не читать
<Osleg> а курить!
<Osleg> :)
<Anton2d> да недошёл я еще до мана тийма, я тестил 7зип вместо гзипа.
<Anton2d> с ним там можно тоже сделать.
<Osleg> могу дать совет
<Osleg> когда читаешь ман используй почаще кнопочку /
<Osleg> помогает афигительно :)
<Osleg> почти как гугл ;)
<Anton2d> знаю эту волшебную кнопку уже давно использую.
<iFalkorr> Osleg: курить низя в общественных местах
<Osleg> тогда /file должно было помочь :)
<iFalkorr> Osleg: зачем?ман у тайма простой и оутпут в самом верху
<Osleg> iFalkorr: а я в общественных местах маны и не курю, стыдно ;)
<iFalkorr> его сразу видно
<iFalkorr> Osleg: а у нас тут общественное место:)
<iFalkorr> и вообще. ты в тайланде. тебе уже нечего стыдиться
<Osleg> iFalkorr: ни разу не видел маны
<Osleg> 6)
<Osleg> бгг
<[Raiden]> Osleg: А у тебя какая версия кде?
<Osleg> KDE - Be Free!
<Osleg> Platform Version 4.9.5
<iFalkorr> тока в фильмах тарантино один китайский парень будет использовать другую китайскую девку как оружие в драке
<[Raiden]> 6 числа выйдет 4.10 , поставишь с ппа, если глюк останется, тогда ищи\пиши багрепорт )
<Scrimmer> райден привет
<[Raiden]> Привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как тебе 4.10 ?  )
<[Raiden]> Нормально
<JustinBieber> а как поставить?
<Anton2d> Блин, да что ж такое, ниработает.
<Anton2d> time -a -o log "sleep 1"
<Anton2d> -a: command not found
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: бага
<[Raiden]> 4.10 ещё не вышло, ча только rc  можно поставить
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.98
<bosyi> с какой опцией запускать видео плееры что бы плеер не открывался еще раз (отдельное окно, и два фильма одновременно воспроизводяться)
<bosyi> ?
<iFalkorr> поставить донт аллоу мультипле инстанс в настройках?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: все по разному
<Osleg> [Raiden]: с ппа ставить не буду
<Osleg> боюсь моя система этого не выдержит :)
<Osleg> но вообще это наблюдается с версии 7+
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а ваще, там существенный список изменений? Или такое ...  ?
<[Raiden]> тогда только весной в 13.04
<Osleg> может раньше даже
<iFalkorr> он у нас арчевод
<JustinBieber> KDE 10 RC2:
<iFalkorr> или гентовод
<JustinBieber> Добавлены новые баги. Вырезан стабильный функционал.
<iFalkorr> я ужуе не помню
<Osleg> я получу 10-ку в тот-же день как она релизнится
<Osleg> :)
<iFalkorr> помню, что нетрадиционный был
<Osleg> iFalkorr: а ты в спец блакнотик записывай :)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в основном ускорилась индексация  и дельфин научился  перечитывать папки если файл изменился
<[Raiden]> остальное без ченчлога не заметишь )
<Osleg> перечитывать папки если файл изменился
<Osleg> оно всегда было
<Osleg> просто сломано :)
<[Raiden]> в дельфине небыло
<Osleg>  я только дельфином и пользуюсь :)
<iFalkorr> Osleg: а я и записывал. ток я не помню, где он:)надо записать в блокнотик, где я прячу блокнотик:)
<Osleg> iFalkorr: о это знакомая ситуация. у меня так уже 3 блокнотика потерялись :)))
<andrex> записывал в каждом где предыдущий а последний посеял?
<Osleg> andrex: да кэп :)
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь cherry tree как блокнотом
<iFalkorr> хммм. у wreck it ralph вполне ниче так начало. пожалуй достойно просмотра
<Osleg> уйду я от вас, злые вы ;)
<Anton2d> гуглил гуглил не нагуглил как побеждают, не работает никак ни с какими опциями time --append --output=log1 "sleep 1"
<Anton2d> Хотя, фиг с ним по другому сделаю вообще.
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл: прогрессбар для dd
<iFalkorr> man bar
<iFalkorr> вот и будет прогресс бар
<Anton2d> да не надо мне этого всего watc -n я умею, не та задача, пргресбар блин насмешили ;)
<andrex> tip есть и pv еще
<Anton2d> *watch
<iFalkorr> можешь с помощью баша написать протую функцию, которая будет делать echo current time $date и эхо эндинг тайм до и после команды
<iFalkorr> а потом вычислять продолжительность по разнице
<Anton2d> вот именно так я уже и начал делать ;)
<Anton2d> но этож извращение
<iFalkorr> а вообще. советую посмотреть wreck it ralph
<iFalkorr> с юморком:)
<iFalkorr> куда там трону с его виртуальными мирами и играми:)
<iFalkorr> 20 минут фильма, а я уже два раза посмеялся
<andrex> это ральф который чтоле?
<iFalkorr> наверное:)судя по названию
<l-ectrik> Всем привет. Сегодня первый день пользуюсь кубунту, скажите как в квирке добавить канал (этот) в автозапуск?
<andrex> http://irc.pereslavl.ru/help/kvirc/autojoin.html
<l-ectrik> andrex: спасибо за ссылку, но я не правильно выразился.
<l-ectrik> К серверу freenode, а к анал я сразу поставил
<artus> ну главное что анал сразу :)
<l-ectrik> *канал
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: там есть список серверов,  добавляешь свой если нету, и там в настрйоках
<andrex> http://goo.gl/MCqQz
<[Raiden]> Что бы не писать лишний раз http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0203/h_1359909596_1944203_9908a256ee.png
<Denver79> что то не могу на удалённой 12,04 по ssh vino-server запустить-рестарнуть.. как это правильно делается?
<l-ectrik> artus: так беспокоит эта проблемма, что за семь секунд заметил слово анал?
<artus> l-ectrik, канешн
<l-ectrik> artus: промблема))
<artus> никакой ровным счетом
<[Raiden]> в 2003 кажется ворде было в орфографии , если у кого осталось напишите  мультиканальный
<iFalkorr> тото я смотрю, у фикс-ита голос знакомый. этож кеннет из 30 rock
<artus> iFalkorr, чего ты там такое смотрриш то?
<iFalkorr> artus: wreck it ralph
<artus> есть уже в хд?
<iFalkorr> artus: тока студийное двд пока вышло
<iFalkorr> ооооо.. жат шоооу швииит
<iFalkorr> у меня закончилось место на харде
<iFalkorr> хех
<iFalkorr> artus: вот так и надо экранизировать видеоигры:)а не всякие беттлшипы:)
<iFalkorr> где была лишь одна фишка - музыка от ac\dc
<artus> iFalkorr, ждать хд ? или смотреть?
<iFalkorr> artus: подожди хд:)
<artus> ок
<iFalkorr> какогож перепугу я постоянно переподключаюсь:(
<Anton2d> Если кому нечем занятся, запустите скриптик для теста (проц себе новый взял, решил сравнить прирост производительности)
<Anton2d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605310/
<Anton2d> код - кака знаю, нужен 7z и gtkperf
<Anton2d> Можно письками помериться.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: а 4 яд то  поставил? скоолько вышло?
<Anton2d> Да нет еще кончно. ;) быстрый ты, я еще не выключал даже машину, там разбирать на полчаса, мамку же снимать еще придётся.
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Щаз, последние приготовления и пойду ставить.
<andrex> хорошо сидеть на амд) с 1 сркетом хош 4 а хош и 8
<andrex> о*
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36013
<andrex> хм ппц извращуны
<Scrimmer> andrex: ночи тебе
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/canonical-working-on-new-display-server
<[Raiden]> ох, бедный линукс.
<[Raiden]> )
<brestows> скоро canonical пошлют далеко и надолго, c ее попытками все переписать
<[Raiden]> Шапка кстати тоже делает
<[Raiden]> и порядком достала. Единсвенное что радует, не всё что они придумали полный отстой.
<[Raiden]> gnome-disks (palimpsest) например на удивление хорошая программа
<andrex> Scrimmer, утро скоро) хм хотя я считаю 12 ночи ночью а 1 час утром уже)
<JustinBieber> хватит уже писать, писаки... эх... каждый пытается писать свой велосипед
<[Raiden]> Угу, проект гну построил не братсво, а племенную систему
<[Raiden]> )
<JustinBieber> скоро воевать за территорию начнут
<[Raiden]> Хочу скалп автора пульсаудио и нетворк менеджера
<[Raiden]> :)
<JustinBieber> а я руководителя третьего гнома
<Scrimmer> хорооооошеее настроениееее
<Scrimmer> JustinBieber: чувак, боюсь спросить, но как ты выбрал такой ник ?
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ну сурьезно. как ?
<[Raiden]> Ну сча овтети наверное
<[Raiden]> ответит )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxlQtmE4wCc
<andrex> да это же он сам джастин бибик)
<Scrimmer> ты ваще спать должен
<andrex> рано еще
<Scrimmer> мэрлин ппц странный )
<andrex> да ппц, даже страннее меня :D
<JustinBieber> Scrimmer << я сегодня стал фанатом бибера после того, как послушал это http://vk.com/wall50184826_5345
<Scrimmer> изыди
<Scrimmer> пора сваливать отсюда
<JustinBieber> ^_^
<andrex> напужали скрима
<Sergey_IT> а здесь все по-прежнему (
<Scrimmer> он ушел?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> JB убегай
 * andrex кинул унтой в JustinBieber
<JustinBieber> бейби бейби уууу
<Scrimmer> ууу
<Scrimmer> бойфренд
<Scrimmer> чето там
 * andrex стек под стол
<JustinBieber> скриммер слушает бибера ) одного спалили))
<JustinBieber> работаем дальше)
<Scrimmer> да не, у меня ремикс на его песню был хороший. правда в ремиксе его голос звучал как у девушки, но музыка хороша была
<JustinBieber> how to process all signals from objects? example connect(*, SIGNAL(write(QString)), this, SLOT(writeText(QString)));
<JustinBieber> ой
<l-ectrik> скажите, то ли я идиот, то ли я ничего не знаю. Я вот этот ирк только второй день пользую
<andrex> мм?
<l-ectrik> может почитать чего?
<l-ectrik> JB это кто? или что?
<andrex> да джастин бибер
<[Raiden]> JustinBieber
<JustinBieber> ?
<l-ectrik> у меня подключено две комнаты - эта и в Беларуси еще одна
<andrex> и причем тут ирц и бибер этот
<[Raiden]> JustinBieber: ты JB
<JustinBieber> l-ectrik << bynets?
<andrex> ирц круче бибера
<JustinBieber> l-ectrik << да, общались только что на тему фальклера )
<l-ectrik> JustinBieber: значит я не псих и не парноик))
<l-ectrik> *параноик
<Scrimmer> раньше я слушал бибера, теперь пользуюсь иркой
<Scrimmer> хм
<[Raiden]> А я про Джастина узнал на ютубе
<[Raiden]> В какой-то песне он мне маленьког омайкла джексона напомнил из jacksons5
<l-ectrik> А я даже никогда и не слышал
<l-ectrik> Хотя может и слышал, но не придавал значения
<andrex> я ток по радио и слышал, а так у видел это тока здесь по инку от райдена, и испужался ещё больше
<andrex> л*
<[Raiden]> для 60 лет отлично выглядит http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtCF3rmoaNc
<[Raiden]> У нас многие столько не живут
<l-ectrik> ага, ведро метан*стиналона и не так выглядеть будешь)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это ты брось (
<l-ectrik> правда стоять ежик на голове не будет, но это мелочь
<[Raiden]> да врятли. Что бы долго быть ок, тут нужно нормальное питание, а на метане точно  до 60 не дотянуть )
<l-ectrik> А что мешает нормально питаться и принмать метан?
<[Raiden]> А зачем?
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13598860456344.jpg
<Sergey_IT> вы еще о наркоте поговорит
<Sergey_IT> е
<l-ectrik> мне кажется нормальными способами не достигнешь такого результата.
<[Raiden]> вполне достигнешь )
<Scrimmer> плавленные сырки наше все
<l-ectrik> у меня приятель этим с 16 лет усиленно занимался и без метана никак(он сказал)
<l-ectrik> Scrimmer: дружба)) Еще есть впродаже
<brestows> все как, тут стоит вопрос только в том чего ты хочешь, нормальное здоровье или массу мышц
<brestows> если массу то понятно что из воздуха она не возьмется
<[Raiden]> достаточно питаться правильно и заниматься регулярно и для  рельева над оиметь небольшое количество подкожного жира.
<brestows> [Raiden]: вот и я про это и никакие препораты не нужны
<Scrimmer>  я когда качался, кушал креатин
<[Raiden]> масса растёт от еды ) У все по разному конено, кто-то больше предрасположен, кто-то меньше. Н ов целом достаточн опотреблять нужную пищу
<[Raiden]> И понимат ькак наш организм её усваивает. например больше 30 грамм белка за раз съедать бесполезно
<[Raiden]> да и не в массе счастье ) А в хорошей форме в 60лет
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Любопытно, как тебе ответит организм, если ты примешь 31 грамм белка?
<[Raiden]> для про надо кушать что-то ещё, спору нет. Но если занимаешся для поддержания формы и силы, а не для выступления среди обожравшихся химии, то как бы никчему )
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: никак, но усовится просот больше.
<JustinBieber> Scrimmer << ^_^
<[Raiden]> не усвоится*
<[Raiden]> Поэтому у качков есть 1 секрет, они едят не до отвала, но по 5-7 раз.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Вот и я про то же. Есть нормальная  мышечная масса, а есть ... типа раздувшихся от ботекса губ как...
<l-ectrik> забыл блин ферари что-ли
<andrex> да нажрутся химии а потом от чайника мышцы лопабтся
<andrex> уже видал такое
<[Raiden]> Ну на мой взгляд у этого мужика нормальная. ) Если же на здоровье пофиг и нужен объём то есть укольчики в мышци котоыре в них задерживают влагу и они пухнут.
<[Raiden]> и все дела
<Anton2d> Вкорячил ;) елеле...
<l-ectrik> а помните в квн был такой момент про дюсш? )))
<l-ectrik> ну, немног и на брови)))
<l-ectrik> *немного
<Anton2d> 2 раза БП снимал, плохо этот монстр трубочный с вентилем на 12 см влазит ;)
<Anton2d> [Raiden], щаз тест запущу.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> тест типак ./configure && make && make install?
<andrex> -к
<Anton2d> температура 38-40 гр в простое. намерное можно гнать. Радиатор такой огромный явно избыточный.
<Anton2d> Но зато обороты поставил фиксированные 600 об/мин, тихо и комфортно ;)
<[Raiden]> на ютубе кстати есть качки диетологи как бы, говорящие что лучше есть. Если кому надо ) Но ваще для красоты не обязательно масса. Если дрищь не обвисший и видно рельеф, это тоже красота )
<andrex> дрищ это типа в армии в тапочках по плацу ходит и шатается)
<snql> о
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1359923316_8338757_772aad70ce.png - вот гляньте на молодого Джеки Чана, он весит небось кг 65
<snql> все актеры боевиков были качками, раньше нужно было, еще лет 10 назад, поддерживать форму... теперь можно не париться, тебя визуально накачают компьютерные технологии
<snql> насчет стероидов не знаю их кажется изобрели недавно?
<l-ectrik> обычно считается, что рост соответствует весу -100
<l-ectrik> у меня рост 178, вес 65
<l-ectrik> не соответствую))
<snql> 180 - 80
<snql> а я еще 10 хотел
<Sergey_IT> 177 - 85
<l-ectrik> Хотя занимаюсь и не один большой КУБ на животе))
<Anton2d> скрипт: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605812/
<Anton2d> атлон: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605816/
<Anton2d> феном: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605819/
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: красота. Я думаю втаком апгрейде был смысл
<Anton2d> Да.. это при том что память не менял же ддр2 800 %)
<l-ectrik> И что вы там понимаете))
<Anton2d> примерно в 2-2,5 раза по тестам вырасло ;)
<Anton2d> щаз на моих рабочих приложениях еще затестю, они как раз на процессор ложатся и память.  сборшик панарам обычно кушает гиги 2 и почти винтом не шевелит.
<Anton2d> *гига 2
<tagezi> Anton2d: он же вроде свапиться
<tagezi> Anton2d: или ты микро панарамки собираешь? ))
<Anton2d> не не.. через память гоняет, там только иногда запись идёт, и у меня сдд. Да нет обычные
<tagezi> Anton2d: ты какой прогой пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а ты не курящий?
<Anton2d> чаще ptgui
<Anton2d> тут мои панорамки http://westudio.ru/360pano.htm
<tagezi> Anton2d: её вроде в репах нет
<l-ectrik> А вот скажите, есть старенький комп мать asus a8n-sli-se,видео Geforce7300GS, проц  AMD 3800+ оперативы 2гБ
<Anton2d> гы №) под виндой еесно ;)
<Anton2d> под линуксом этот как его...
<Anton2d> hugin
<l-ectrik> glxgers дает 57 fps это нормально?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: покуриваю
<tagezi> Anton2d: а.. это я знаю
<tagezi> Anton2d: панарамки некоторые ничего
<[Raiden]> Вопрос проигнорирован. Я просто курил и весил тоже меньше чем положено по росту )
<[Raiden]> а.. чат уехал, не заметил ответ
<[Raiden]> А потом бросил и набрал 15 кг
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это не токо с куривом связано.. я курю и вешу намного больше нормы уже )))
<l-ectrik> Я курю только кальян и 1 раз в неделю
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну наверное )
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: тогда я наверное промахнулся )
<l-ectrik> так скажите по моему вопросу - это нормально?
<l-ectrik> выше
<andrex> да
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: запусти nvidia-settings , у тебя галка стоит vsync
<andrex> если у тебя всинк и герцы принудиловкой  стоят
<[Raiden]> хотя может и траблы с дровами, низкий фпс в общем
<l-ectrik> а может труп уже? компьютер?
<Anton2d> tagezi, только вот долбаный флешь, все туры один фиг на нём собирать приходится.
<Anton2d> когда уже движок для сфер придумают на хтмл5 каконить
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik:  Комп конечно изрядно устарел, но фпс низкий по другим причинам
<[Raiden]> покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep 'direct|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну  флешем не пользуюсь, я для себя собираю помаленьку
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Я с дэптопа, сейчас за большой пересяду...
<andrex> там всего строчку показать
<Anton2d> tagezi, а как сферы без флеша ?
<l-ectrik> А как их показывать?
<Sergey_IT> glxgears обычно пишет про синхронизацию
<Anton2d> Ну есть devalvr - но он устарел же.
<tagezi> Anton2d: правда я хочу обратно на пленку перейти, но силы воли не хватает
<tagezi> Anton2d: эм.. ясыеры и не делаю.. и не панимаю их )
<l-ectrik> Я имею ввиду ссылку сбросить или как?
<tagezi> я сферы*
<Anton2d> аа.. у меня то восновном сферы, туры. на krpano .
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну да, постиш ьтекст на сайт и даёш ьссылку
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: --^
<tagezi> [Raiden]: )))
<Anton2d> Плоские я редко снимаю, только для себя, а это всё заказы.
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну я только для себя снимаю )))
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: На какой?
<Anton2d> хоршо тебе, не знаешь что такое сферы на флеше связывать в туры через krpano - это гиммор глючный жуткий, язык там кривой скриптовой ужасный
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> paste.org.ru
<tagezi> Anton2d: у каждого по своему геморой )
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ша можно так: sudo apt-get install pastebinit и glxinfo |egrep 'direct|OpenGL' | pastebinit
<Anton2d> а ты чем собираешь, ptgui не пробовал ?
<Anton2d> Она самый рулезный рулез на мой взгляд.
<tagezi> Anton2d: так я hugin и пользую.. раньше на винде был Панарамио Про
<tagezi> но это давно было, и тогда я ещё не поддерживал опенсорс )
<Anton2d> мда.. хугин конечно работает, но ptgui это другое измерение просто ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: сейчас только hugin
<[Raiden]> в кедах к хугину есть морда
<Anton2d> и в гноме есть ващето
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, в гноме тоже есть ))
<tagezi> Anton2d: я не поддерживаю закрытое по, так что... )
<Anton2d> tagezi, я тут летом снимал с обрыва плоскую панорамку 3 ряда по 16 кадров в ряд. на макс зуме.
<tagezi> Anton2d: темболее они не делают сборки для линуха
<l-ectrik> hastebin.com/juvetiyida.sm
<Anton2d> Собирал собирал.... и блин оказалось пропустил при съёмки 2 кадра ;(
<l-ectrik> Так вроде
<tagezi> Anton2d: сложно.. нужно ссеткой делать, что бы получалось и длинно фокусный объектив брать, что бы было икревлений по минимому
<[Raiden]> Не в смысле не сам хугин, а местаня надстройка
<[Raiden]> стная
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а как она зовёться? )
<[Raiden]> надо подумать-вспомнить )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это ты так меня мягко послал гуглить? ))))
<Anton2d> вот та панорамка, где пропустил http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=730500&with_photo_id=56391997&order=date_desc
<Anton2d> Но.... это не та.. та была осенняя, красивее.
<Anton2d> а какя разниуа какой объектив длинный-короткий, один фиг искажения правит сборщик. Я вот снимаю даже на фишай 8мм и никаких искривлений ;) от объектива и зума только конечная детализация зависит и колво кадров.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Panorama зовется, возможно притянулась вместе с kipi-plugins
<[Raiden]> и возможно я ошибся насчет того что она юзает хугин )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: попробую, спасибо
<Anton2d> tagezi, а как с сеткой ? Это что имеется ввиду ?
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, когда боковое искривление, иногда тяжело выправить края с мелкими деталями, если ты следишь за этим, то действительно не важно
<tagezi> Anton2d: ты сразу с цифры начал снимать?
<Anton2d> Ну если не считать в детстве чернобелые фотки, то да сразу с цифры уже.
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, раньше когда снимали панарамы использовали специальные приспособы, она к штативам ставилась, она как сетка выглядела тольуо с огромнымими квадратами
<Anton2d> Интересно блин. Перед объективом штоли сетка ?
<tagezi> нужно было, что бы небыло наслоений, смешений кадров
<Anton2d> Сейчас то наоборот, можно смело деалть перекрыти 20-25% и фсё в шеколаде ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: я видел так отснятые панорами, но то было искуство ))
<[Raiden]> всетаки использует, не подвел склероз http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0204/h_1359925628_6425175_cc31fc2c25.png
<Anton2d> Догадываюсь что там сложностей было море, без комп. обработки.
<tagezi> Anton2d: у меня отец проф фотограф.. расказывал как он в 70-х ретуш делал ))) блин, герои
<Anton2d> да.... я вспоминаю как отец проявлял цветные плёнки, этоже просто жуть. Но зато сто раз подумаешь чем кнопку тыкать.
<tagezi> угу.. искуство... а сейчас блин.. в притере покрайней мере, либо ты фотограф, либо поэт, либо и то и другое, и ещё, блин и йог )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: откуда ты её поставил? ))
<tagezi> в Питере
<tagezi> блин, опять опечатки сплошный
<tagezi> й=е* )
<Anton2d> Я вот неумею снимать людей и пейзажы, что бы было красиво. И книги читал - толку ноль. Наверное нет таланта.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Может я чегой не так сделал? а?
<[Raiden]> kipi-plugins: /usr/bin/panoramagui , это набор плагинов таких, встраивается в гвенвью, дигикам. Если поставишЬ можеш ьанпример опенжл слайдшоу в вгвенвью обнаружить.
<Anton2d> А предметная съёмка хорошо выходит, свет там поставить, отражения убрать/добавить.
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: Я ты чего-то писал? я не видел?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а.. вижу hastebin.com/juvetiyida.sm
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасиб... ща потыркаемся ))
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну вроде всё нормально. Дело во фключенном всинке.  Если отключишь будет  больше тыщи точно а может и ещё больше
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну, не знаю.. я начинал с людей и пейзажей.. не всё идеально, но мне нраво ))) а вот макро я вообще не втыкаю... а жена у меня видит такие вещи и такие макроснимки делает, ваще
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Благодарю... А такой вопрос - зачем же он тогда включен? Я же его не включал))
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну нвидия так наверное решила, что так лучше.
<[Raiden]> хз
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: ))) Грамотно
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже по умол. включено
<[Raiden]> тоже нвидия
<[Raiden]> 59фпс )
<Anton2d> дак фсё правильно иначе будет рвать картинку без синхрон. тиринг или как там он.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: на этой машине я маму постепенно,маленькими шажками перевожу на линукс))
<[Raiden]> а без всинка больше 13к фпс...
<Anton2d> также у меня 65401 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13080.040 FPS
<tagezi> блин, с удивлением обнаружил что моих воток в сети практически нет )))
<[Raiden]> кстати в последнем дистре и с последними нвидиями у меня есть трабла. Т.е. снимаю галку всинка, выхожу. записывается rc файл с настройками.
<[Raiden]> В автозагрузку сую nvidia-settilgs -l , и нихрена не подгружает настройки. Приходится вручную выключать когда над овсинк
<[Raiden]> пока не  придумал как победить
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Скажи, это Sync to Vblank обзывается?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: это замечательно, зачем создавать компромат )  Современный инет напоминаает симантический поиск как непомук в кде. :) Всё что делаеш ьпривязывается к тебе
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: да
<Anton2d> tagezi, panaramio - рекомендую, я ссылку давал, посмотри как там сдорово альбом листать можно
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Отключено
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, вот, я почти отчистился вроде ))
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: тогда я не знаю, glxgears при запуске не пишет Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.
<[Raiden]> ?
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: нет ни пишет, извини
<tagezi> Anton2d: а сколько там места дают?
<l-ectrik> Кстати, сейчас glx показывает 1810
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: тогда фиг его знает, может и правда 57фпс предел , но очень слабо верится. В виртуалбоксе софтвая видеокарта больше покажет
<Anton2d> tagezi, дофига... вятли оно кончится может вообще.
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а.. вот это уже лучше )
<l-ectrik> И оффтоп, а что с курсором в этой программе?
<l-ectrik> куда он плывет?
<Anton2d> плюс ты можешь снимки привязывать к гугль мапс, они потом там появляются и в гугль-ёрч тоже, если отбр проходят.
<tagezi> Anton2d: они чо его в гугл акаунт ещё не засунули? о_О
<Anton2d> да, он как бы отдельно но гугль аккаунт - есть.
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ты не первый кто жалуется.  Тому предыдущему я предложил собрать квирк новее. Последний релиз 4.2.0
<l-ectrik> понятно. Я первый день пробую кде, и как-то мне стандартный не прельстил,
<l-ectrik> пробую этот
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> до этого стояла 12.04(убунту)
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: kvirc не обязательно в общем-то использовать в кде. Есть другие клиенты и чисто ирк и мультипротоколки
<[Raiden]> я правда ег опредпочитаю, а так есть ещё konversation и более нвой quassel irc
<[Raiden]> новый*
<[Raiden]> Для других протоколов я использовал пиджин долгое время, сча пробую с пол месяца кутим , вроде живёт.
<[Raiden]> в них тоже есть ирц
<[Raiden]> и ещё есть мега комбайн leechcraft
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Я  же первый раз (вернее второй) вообще не знаю , как им пользоваться)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<l-ectrik> разбираюсь по-маленьку
<[Raiden]> ну нахвания запомни или запиши, потом может глянешь )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Спасибо.
<Scrimmer> деньги деньги дребеденьги
<tagezi> какойто дигикам медленный жутко
<Scrimmer> (23:33:02) enhydra: (notice) Away: screen detached. Say what you want to say, delivery is guaranteed.
<Scrimmer> что за дела?
<[Raiden]> игнорируй
<[Raiden]> чей-то клиент флудит что чел ушел от клавы
<l-ectrik> А еще такой вопрос - в убунту все ф клавиши работали, а в кубунту не работает отключение тачпада
<Scrimmer> обоже, это же так важно
<l-ectrik> а остальные все работают...
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: Это я не знаю, у меня не ноут. Порегайся на фоурме , писани в раздел про кде
<[Raiden]> и модель не забудь
<tagezi> блин, не быть мне информатиком... я досихпор не знаю что такое тачпад, и зачем его нужно отключать
<Anton2d> Да там есть уже 100500 тем про ноутбуки и глюки с тачпадом, яркостью экраном и прочее.
<Anton2d> Мне тоже посчатливилось пока линукс на ноутбуке не юзать ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: я уже.. лет так 5 на ноуте линух держу ))
<tagezi> не, наверное 4 всётаки, до этого декстоп был
<Anton2d> Я непонмаю как на нотовской клаве клавить. Неумею, мучение.
<l-ectrik> Знаете, уважаемые... Весьма обидные скрытые подколки.
<tagezi> о_О
<Anton2d> Да какие подколки... я как есть сказал, у многих глюки с ноутовским функционалом.
<l-ectrik> Неужели вы родились сразу зная всё?
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну скорее у всех..
<Anton2d> И большие глюки. И вообще весь линукс из глюков и способов их побеждения. ;)
<Anton2d> Сам процесс напиливания зато увлекательный, только времени вагон надо, хорошо когда оно есть.
<tagezi> l-ectrik: никто не родился со знанием операционной системы.. тебе вроде тут рады и пока отвечают на вопросы.. а если ты про моё замечание, то я реально не понимаю что такое тачпад.. ибо уменя проблеммы с запоминанием иностранных слов
<Anton2d> Ёпрст, у меня уже почти пятн утра. Всем сн, бб, шг, кдег и т.д. ;)
<l-ectrik> tagezi: я и не говорил о рождении hastebin.com/juvetiyida.sm со знанием.
<l-ectrik> Я в своей области тоже много знаю
<l-ectrik> Но это не значит, что я снисходительно отношусь к студентам, ежегодно приходящим ко мне
<l-ectrik> вот, опять этот тачпад влез))
<tagezi> l-ectrik: если у тебя много иностранных слов, моё бы лицо тебе снилось в страшных снах ))))
<tagezi> я до сих пор не панимаю как сдал ОС
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну, если бы я был твоим студентом, конечно )))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ты сделал ОС?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: я сдал ОС )))
<tagezi> l-ectrik: предмет такой "Операционные системы"
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ааа
<l-ectrik> гыгы
<tagezi> если я когданиюудь сделаю ОС, ей скорее всего никто не будет пользоваться, ибо она будет жутко глючная ))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Почему?
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Допилят))
<tagezi> l-ectrik: из-за того, что я путаю термины часто )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: там не одна лесопилка потребуется )))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: так у меня пару есть-обращайся, когда нужно будет))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: лесопилок
<l-ectrik> tagezi: в принципе я недалеко от программистов нахожусь, только я не софт пишу, а уже в софте
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну, если решёсь ))) хотя меня убунту устраивает, пока.. а если перестанет, есть дебиан, почти родной, так сказать )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: видеонаблюдение, системы контроля доступа и прочие сигнализации
<tagezi> решусь*
<tagezi> l-ectrik: круто.. под винду?
<l-ectrik> tagezi: пока да. Приходится
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну у нас в стране, это самая распространёная система сейчас... народ пока не дорос до нормальных операционок
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Блин, опять "пальцеприкоснователь" стер все, что я хотел написать))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: А мы про какую страну говорим?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: про СНГ )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Переключусь на десктоп...
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Я вернулся
<tagezi> l-ectrik: праздравляю )
<l-ectrik> правда здесь xchat и я не знаю, как имя выделять
<tagezi> l-ectrik: у меня в группе 6 человек, у нас практика была на "Операционных системах" на убунту 10.04, установка, работа в гуи и в стоке... угадай сколько у нас установило убунту после этого? ))
<[Raiden]> как в баше, часть ника и таб. В квирке тоже рабоатет, только там ещё можно выбрать варианты как дописывать, на манер какого шелла
<l-ectrik> Raiden - ну ты же не работаешь по табу
<l-ectrik> и что такое шелл?
<[Raiden]> Я прос [R
<l-ectrik> tagezi: даже угадывать не буду)
<tagezi> эм.. а я r набираю и дальше таб )
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну оболочка в переводе на русский как bash например, их несколько
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ниодного, ну я не в счет, я уже 8 лет на линухе ))) народ реально не понимает всей прелести линукса...
 * tagezi произнёс высокомерно
<tagezi> =)
<mayday> крутой, целых 8 лет
<mayday> :(
<tagezi> mayday: почему крутой?
<mayday> произнес гордо
<mayday> :)
<l-ectrik> tagezi: вот твой ник работает, (это я по поводу таб)а Raiden - нет
<l-ectrik> 8 лет??
<l-ectrik> круто
<l-ectrik> ну, в смысле, наверное все знаешь?
<mayday> я с 98 года, последняя винда которая стояла была 98 потом линукс только :)
<tagezi> да ну это не круто, тут на канале чел сидит, вот ему вообще пофигу в какой системе работать и програмить и на каком языке програмит, вот он крут ))
<mayday> всё знать не возможно
<mayday> :)
<l-ectrik> Знаете, господа, мне это напоминает старый анекдот, когда дети писькамимерялись))
<tagezi> кто мериться? )) я не меряюсь, просто Серёга реально крутой чел
<l-ectrik> mayday: Я знаю, то что я ничего не знаю...
<tagezi> а я блондинка-домохозяйка )
<[Raiden]> эти негры лучшие ) старое видео ,попалось на глаза снова http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hRtKD8YCpc&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<l-ectrik> Серега?
<UNIm95> Народ посоветуйе фильм хороший
<FishErr> l-ectrik, работает в хчат таб на [Raiden]
<l-ectrik> кто это?
<mayday> l-ectrik: так не проблема познать линукс, было бы желание
<tagezi> UNIm95: [Raiden]посоветовал только что )
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня нет сбоил
<UNIm95> нет части чата
<tagezi> UNIm95: <[Raiden]> эти негры лучшие ) старое видео ,попалось на глаза снова http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hRtKD8YCpc&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<UNIm95>  tagezi: мне гема мешает
<l-ectrik> mayday: так я и желаю, просто помочь никто не желает, приходится самому собирать все..
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, могу посоветовать "подмена" поплакать местами даже можно )
<mayday> l-ectrik: Чем помочь ? и что ты там сам собираешь ?:)
<FishErr> от смеха?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: это самое правильное, самому.. гугл и мозг, если капипастишь, намного долше бедешь постигать
<UNIm95>  FishErr: перед зачай глупого вопроса посмотри хотя бы википедию
<FishErr> приму к сведению. ну или смайл буду ставить
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: А я вот недавно смотрел "поплакать" Фильм "семь фунтов".Весч
<mayday> поплакать или семь фунтов
<mayday> )
<tagezi> )
<FishErr> UNIm95, а ты всегда про фильмы в википедии смотришь?
<tagezi> ещё клёвый фильм "Танцы в волками" тоже на пореветь тянет особенно к концу ближе
<UNIm95> FishErr: или world-art.ru
<l-ectrik> mayday: В смысле собираешь?
<UNIm95> там краткая аннотация всегда есть
<mayday> l-ectrik: 00:14:21     l-ectrik | mayday: так я и желаю, просто помочь никто не желает, приходится самому собирать все..
<mayday> сам так написал
<mayday> я и спросил.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ещё, "Не кричите волки" снят по книжке, книга лучше, но в фильме оченькрасивые виды аляски... ну и поплакать есть надчем )
<UNIm95> Спасибо за советы.
<l-ectrik> информацию собирать))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B5_%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2
<UNIm95> Оно?
<l-ectrik> Впору уже статьи писать, которых пруд пруди
<l-ectrik> копипастят друг у друга, прям противно
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, он
<mayday> l-ectrik: что и линукс уже поставил ?:)
<UNIm95> Жаль тарковский мало фильмов снял
<FishErr> в вики спойлеры
<UNIm95> FishErr: смотри. я просматриваю только до содержания
<l-ectrik> mayday: а как же) пингвины даже по лысине скачут)
<UNIm95> а там спойлеров нет
<UNIm95> обычно
<mayday> l-ectrik: и какие у тебя проблемы там ?:)
<mayday> я так и не прочитал вопроса
<mayday> :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Спасибо за волков. но я его смотрел
<UNIm95> Правда давно
<FishErr> а белый плен?
<l-ectrik> а я пока и не задавал вопрос, точнее, я один задавал, но он был проигнорирован, точнее послали на гугл
<UNIm95> FishErr:  да
<mayday> гуугл знает всё
<mayday> ага
<UNIm95> Мне дико понравились "Эквилибриум" и "В значит вендетта".
<l-ectrik> mayday: смуфрики?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у меня жена такое смотрит ))) я сморю либо про волков, либо по реальным событиям )))
<tagezi> UNIm95: кста, Конфуцый, китайцы сняли, ничего такой, близок к оф версии )
<mayday> l-ectrik: это твой любимый мультик ?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Сейчас 7 футов смотрю.
<UNIm95> хотя бы начало. если зацепит то примерно на часа полтора выпаду
<UNIm95> хотя вроде простой ужастик/фантастика
 * mayday не нашел что посмотреть пару дней назад и скачал Лост по второму разу смотрю
<mayday> :>
<UNIm95> mayday посмотри хайса до 5-ого сезона
<UNIm95> Хауса*
<tagezi> хауса в топку
<mayday> хауса я уже смотрел
<mayday> не очень он
<tagezi> касла можно посмотреть через 2 серии до той где они наконец переспят )
<mayday> :DD
<tagezi> ещё можно посмотреть Кости.. там комп клёвый ))
<mayday> я смотрю подозреваемый, supernatural , досмотрел за гранью, стрела, Элементарно
<mayday> вроде из сериалов всё
<mayday> :D
<tagezi> обмани меня )) там в 3 сезоне ноут на переделаной ласточке )
<tagezi> ну или просто на заточеном открытокоробке )
<tagezi> блин, забыл.. японский сериал, типа сейлормун-трансформер, у низ на компах Юнити стоит ))
<UNIm95> FishErr: Спс за сайт  imhonet.ru
<tagezi> блин, digiKam притянул столькоооо, просто жесть )
<l-ectrik> mayday: нет, просто момент прикольный - скрытая реклама
<l-ectrik> mayday: мой любимый мульт, даже 2 - это "крылья,ноги,хвост" и "клад!
<mayday> ужас..
<l-ectrik> mayday: Досмотрел "за гранью?"
<mayday> несколько дней назад последний сезон закончился
<l-ectrik> mayday: я еще в 3-м сезоне
<mayday> хороший сериал
<mayday> типо икс файлес
<mayday> :)
<l-ectrik> mayday: точно)
<l-ectrik> mayday: хоть я и категорично против сериалов, но все же есть некоторые "непопадающие в BL"
<tagezi> я отнего устал ещё в первом сезоне
<l-ectrik> tag
<tagezi> он предсказуемый очень
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuVibes/~3/eNdjtTasXa0/livalink-new-first-person-shooter-game.html
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Я первый сезон просто на одном дыхании посмотрел
<tagezi> l-ectrik: я на одном дыхании смотрел первый сезон Касл и Обмани меня
<l-ectrik> tagezi: не смотрел... Не столько у меня времени свободного
<tagezi> l-ectrik: касла, потому что хотелосб узнать как сделают так что бы они переспали, а обмани меня - не мог понять какую книгу прочитал режисёр )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: а эти заразы уложили их только в третем сезоне )))
<[Raiden]> Касл мне всетаки не очень. Детективы они заевшая пластинка и ещё фиг его знает как его допустили к такой работе )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: кто кого уложил?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там актриса прикольная на которуюон слюни пускает )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну касл эту тётю про которую он пишет )
<mayday> я первый сезон еле осилил больше смотреть не стал
<l-ectrik> tagezi: и ты?
<mayday> :)
<tagezi> l-ectrik: Касл )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: слюни пускал?
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> это уже флуд напоминает ))))
<l-ectrik> tagezi: учусь... С волками жить по-волчьи выть))
<tagezi> l-ectrik: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BB_(%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB)
<l-ectrik> tagezi: обмани меня - это хоть не про слюни?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: не, хотя так элементы секса в каждой серии )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: тебя беспокоит вопрос секса?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: прикольный сериал, если не смотреть каждый день, если смотреть потоком, типа пару серий в день ооочень быстро преедается
<[Raiden]> Сняли бы лучше сфантастику с этим актером. В светлячке ему роль подошла
<tagezi> l-ectrik: нет, но без него было бы интереснее, а так драгоценное время телееэфира тратят )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: а ты смотрел что-нить из Звездных врат?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: давно.. я не очень художку люблю, если честно
<l-ectrik> tagezi: там секса нет ;-)
<tagezi> l-ectrik: его не американцы сняли разве? )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Прям заинтересовал своими сериалами
<mayday> Меня этот зацепил http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=1023821
<mayday> :)
<l-ectrik> tagezi: не знаю, наверное. Мое мнение, что в штатах большинство сниамается
<UNIm95> FishErr: Тут?
<l-ectrik> mayday: стоит посмотреть?
<mayday> l-ectrik: да, скачай первый сезон
<mayday> дальше сам решишь)
<l-ectrik> пипец, с моей-то скоростью((
<mayday> твои же трудности :)
<l-ectrik> Это не мои трудности, это трудности гос-ва
<mayday> почему это государства
<mayday> смени провайдер)
<FishErr> UNIm95, да, пока тут
<UNIm95> FishErr:  Что-то сайт этот криво пашет
<UNIm95> 4-й раз повторяю выбор филмов
<UNIm95> фильмов*
<l-ectrik> mayday: Видишь ли, там где я нахожусь, один пров
<FishErr> естественно, что не будет 100%. это просто как ориентир - раз. не будет всякой не интересной ерунды - два. ну и просто по любимым фильмам надо пройтись, оценить хорошо имемно свои любимые, будет работать точнее
<UNIm95> FishErr:  не ты не понял
<FishErr> аа.
<UNIm95> FishErr: http://films.imhonet.ru/recommend/
<UNIm95> там раз 4-й прохожу
<FishErr> не знаю, когда я давно регался - один раз и все, не проглючило ничего
<UNIm95>  FishErr:  регать обязательно
<UNIm95> ?
<FishErr> ну оно конечно к аккаунту привязывается, вся статистика.
<FishErr> насчет нерегания я не пробовал
<l-ectrik> mayday: а вообще к корбине подключен
<FishErr> с тех пор первоначальный этап "знакомства" возможно сменился, я не в курсе.
<l-ectrik> mayday: когда не здесь
<mayday> ну я там не в курсе, я сам с Латвии
<mayday> :)
<l-ectrik> Соседи - Беларусь, а работаю в России
<l-ectrik> mayday: а в Беларуси, акромя крупных городов монополию держит Белтелеком=гос-во=АГ
<mayday> l-ectrik: хе.. тут проблемы с интернетом вообще нету сотни провайдеров с нормальной скоростью
<mayday> :)
<FishErr> UNIm95, да, какойто глюк чтоли. "еще несколько" постоянно крутится.
<UNIm95> FishErr: Спасибо подтвердил. может косяк на сайте
<l-ectrik> Я знаю... Когда в России нахожусь - проблем нет, а здесь((
<FishErr> я просто тогда сразу зарегался и побежал по своим фильмам. ну а потом прошел какойто их подобный мастер. но был не так красиво, как сейчас, зато работало
<l-ectrik> Максимум 135КБ\с
<mayday> крутая скорость)
<FishErr> эх, когда-то о такой скорости и мечтать не могли :)
<FishErr> но сейчас, конечно, это печально
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: может еще на сой анлиме сидишь?
<l-ectrik> mayday: угу
<UNIm95> Соц*
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: нет, обычный домосек
<UNIm95> l-ectrik:  какой именно? кстати про белтелекомовские репозитории знаешь?
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: не я, а мама... я уезжаю скоро обратно))
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: а что про них знать?
<l-ectrik> UNIm95:  обновляется на скорости примерно 165
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: mirror.datecenter.by обновляются на день два позже. скорость скачки 700кбит
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: 700кбит или Байт?
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: или ты используешь ftp.byfly.by
<UNIm95>  l-ectrik: ба байт
<UNIm95> да*
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: Любопытно...
<UNIm95>  l-ectrik: просто в источниках приложений глянь
<UNIm95> поправь*
<l-ectrik> То есть внутренний трафик с такой скоростью идет?
<UNIm95> по крайней мере с репозиториев
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: и как это сделать? я новичек
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: причем там репы как убунты так и дебиан и центоси
<FishErr> UNIm95, отправил им фидбек свой ;) может поправят. но вполне возможно, что это маркетинговый (или как назвать) ход. Мол оцените 20, но на самом деле для нормальной оценки надо больше. Я помню уж точно не 20 фильмов оценивал, чтоб начали мне давать какой-то резу
<FishErr> льтат.
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: Открой источники приложений. укажи сервер другой. открой беларусь. там mirror.datacenter.by
<UNIm95> И все
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: если будешь с нет инсталла ставить убунту то при указании источника пропиши http://mirror.datacenter.by
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: единственный минус этих репов в том что при инсталле пакетов друки сложновато нетом пользоваться
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: фильтрация траффика внутренний/внешний у белтелекома автоматом идет
<UNIm95> и приоритет внутреннему
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: поэтому инет у других юзеров немного падает
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: Ты авторизуешь?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-27
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг.
<sharikoff> .йгше
<sharikoff> q all
<sharikoff> кт нть скажет умеет ли mpls ходить через gre ipsec?
<[Raiden]> http://ru.fedoracommunity.org/content/lennart-poettering-%D0%B2%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D1%83%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB-systemdphone-%D1%82%D0%B5-jolla
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: êòî òàêàÿ Lennart Poettering
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: êòî òàêàÿ Lennart Poettering
<[Raiden]> а.. миранда
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тебя с кодировкой всё ок?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ya tebya chitay normalno
<JohnDoe_71Rus> a na moy message bot rugaetsya
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: some clients very bad. Like your miranda )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2 goda normalyno bylo. chto vy izmenyly?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://goo.gl/DU4nSo
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: кто такая Lennart Poettering
<[Raiden]> В википедии есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: какой то мальчиш-плохиш прям
<nolka> привет всем!)
<nolka> Парни, подскажите лучший способ получения загруженности CPU системы?)
<[Raiden]> nolka: открой несколько терминалов и набери в кажlом yes
<[Raiden]> д*
<nolka> круто!)
<[Raiden]> харьки сгс5 появились http://www.3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2014/01/27/798371/sam2.jpg
<andrex> !apt-fast is <reply> Apt-fast – обёртка для таких консольных утилит как apt-get и aptitude, позволяющая ускорить загрузку пакетов из сети, используя axel и aria2.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<andrex> re all
<artus> внезапно - зима
<[Raiden]> и у вас? )
<andrex> о черд, снег по плечи, а я и не замечал както....
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> блин, только я начал радоваться phpmyadmid.. а он раз.. и глючить начал (
<tagezi> во что за не пруха такая
<andrex> вот тока я решил в речке икупацо, а тут на те зима, вот это не пруха, а у тя так мелочи жизни)
<tagezi> ну, мелочи то мелочи.. просто опять на листочках придёться базу рисовать.. а так был удобный инструмент визуализации связей в базе данных
<artus> зима холодная
<[Raiden]> это вас глобальное потепление избаловало.
<artus> данунафиг, хотеть нежаркое лето
<[Raiden]> майдановцев подморозит наверное
<rekcuFniarB> И тут Майдан :D
<[Raiden]> Украинцы сча развлекают пол мира , не меньше.
<[Raiden]> отличная комната для курения http://cs304313.vk.me/u2428327/151018169/x_00261a27.jpg
<Sergey_IT> сам то куришь?
<[Raiden]> не, бросил
<rekcuFniarB> Как бросал, какой стаж?
<[Raiden]> Курил примерно 15-16 лет.  Хранил книжку аллена карра года 3-4. Решил попробовать бросить, почитал Карра, сожрал пакет ирисок и всё
<rekcuFniarB> Почитать что ли... Правда, я не курю ;D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> да никчему наверное. Ест ьмасса другйо литературы
<rekcuFniarB> Просто интересно что за книга такая что от неё бросают вредную привычку.
<rekcuFniarB> Правда, я читать не люблю много. Художественную литературу вообще не читаю (как и не смотрю художественное кино).
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет. подскажите, пожалуйста, почему могут происходить подобные ошибки? (flush:6468): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.34.1/./glib/goption.c:2175: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of arg-type 0 in entry main:version
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: тогда лучше поищи книжку типа: как научиться любить читать
<Sergey_IT> это перекурить надо, для начала...
<ELvsUniSoft> может что уточнить нужно -- спрашивайте, все что смогу..
<tagezi> ну, можешь начать с системы которую используешь
<tagezi> наверное, не знает.. потому и ошибки сыпяться )
<ELvsUniSoft> linux mint 14. это убунту 12.04
<ELvsUniSoft> точнее на ее основе
<ELvsUniSoft> поставил торрент-клиент flush
<ELvsUniSoft> проблема в том, что не сохраняет\не применяет настройки (директория для закачки). при том, не всегда. когда как повезет. в инете говорят, что это вроде как ошибка libtorrent-а
<ELvsUniSoft> а про решение или причину этой ошибки ничего найти не смог
<tagezi> ну кто ж тут знает что натворили в Минте
<tagezi> это нужно на форум минта
<ELvsUniSoft> пробовал переставить libtorrent-rasterbar6 (где то вычитал), не помогло (
<Sergey_IT> поставь другого клиента
<[Raiden]> поставь другой клиент и качай
<[Raiden]> хе
<tagezi> да в минте наверное се нормальные клиенты поудаляли, вот дети и мучаются, а перейти на нормальную ось честь не позволяет
<[Raiden]> или собери другую версию\ обнови минт. 16 вроде есть уже.
<ELvsUniSoft> перейти на чистую не позволяет неопытность в пользовании линукса
<tagezi> ну тебе же не арч или генту предлагают
<ELvsUniSoft> на счет обновления задумываюсь. не хотелось бы растерять все установленное и настроенное. учитывая, что делалось это долго и с длительными поисками
<ELvsUniSoft> а по поводу других клиентов.... это просто ужас... у многих нет нужного функционала. пока остановился на tixati. функционал устраивает, но, увы, ресурсов жрет очень много
<tagezi> именно такие слова слышешь от хозяина машины с вин95 )
<ELvsUniSoft> юторрент сервер не подошел, ибо в веб-интерфейсе тоже не оказалось нескольких возможностей
<tagezi> да, я согласен, путь лучше не работает вообще, чем неработает немного )
<ELvsUniSoft> делюга, вуз и трансмишн -- тоже какие то малофункциональные
<ELvsUniSoft> ну почему не работает... тиксати работает. правда скорость обычно только до 5-6 мегабайта в секунду поднимается. и грузит процессор сильно
<ELvsUniSoft> а так вполне юзабельно
<Sergey_IT> ELvsUniSoft, тебе это зачем?
<ELvsUniSoft> Sergey_IT: что именно?
<[Raiden]> когда грядут изменения и страшно - надо делать бекап. ) Тогда можно смело обновляться.
<tagezi> ну тогда забей на варнинги и юзай
<Sergey_IT> ELvsUniSoft, компутер
<[Raiden]> что же касается смены клиента, то я использовал трансмишен-гтк , qbittorent и ktorrent - все качают и достаточно стабильно.
<tagezi> ему функционала не хватает..
<tagezi> там наверное покера встроеного нет, забыли разрабы поставить )
<ELvsUniSoft> Sergey_IT: не понял вопроса ( наверное сарказм (
<[Raiden]> )
<ELvsUniSoft> )
<[Raiden]> покер - хорошая шутка. Я представил себе что можно играть на колчиство источников.
<Sergey_IT> это жизнь
<ELvsUniSoft> забил бы на варнинги, если б это не влекло б за собой то, что не могу выставить путь для скачки файла\-ов
<tagezi> ну это явно не от этого
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: снеси папку куда он качает и сделай туда симлинк на свою папку. Может пойдёт как временный кастыль
<tagezi> варнин это предупреждение.. это не приводит обычно к критическим ошибкам
<ELvsUniSoft> [Raiden]: там автоматом стоит домашняя папка )))
<ELvsUniSoft> так ошибка то не критическая. просто через раз не можно выбрать папку для скачки ) качает в ту которая по стандартному стоит там
<[Raiden]> да, домашнюю снести проблематично )
<tagezi> да запросто )
<ELvsUniSoft> вот бы полноценный юторрент выпустили бы под линукс ;(
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: а чего тебе нехватает
<[Raiden]> по мне так уторент делает тоже самое - качает
<tagezi> вот бы юзеры на Линухе научились маны читать
<[Raiden]> и всё
<ELvsUniSoft> в юторренте с веб-мордой не хватает одного -- возможности выбирать, куда будет качаться файл
<ELvsUniSoft> при добавлении торрента
<tagezi> может вэб морду нужно было поменять?
<ELvsUniSoft> т.к. качается много, и все надо по разным папкам растыкать прямо в торренте
<[Raiden]> вебморды есть у всего что я назвал.
<ELvsUniSoft> хмм... а на юторрент есть еще морды? помимо его заводской
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты делал схему базы данных.. всмысле програмкой проходиься по базе и на выходе схема связей и талиц
<tagezi> ?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, аксесом только
<tagezi> не, на мускуле нужно
<tagezi> phpmyadmin проглючивать начал при большом количестве связей (
<[Raiden]> http://oxyxo.ru/13453-amerikanec-o-russkih-zloupotreblyayuschih-inostrannymi-slovami.html
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-28
<Anton2d> зачетный интерфейсик  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ra5tp7K--I
<Anton2d> А это вообще взрыв мозга, и под никсами вроде http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6yPQKt3mBA#t=40
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все, биткоины внезакона http://www.cbr.ru/press/PR.aspx?file=27012014_1825052.htm
<Anton2d> закономерно, следовало ожидать
<Anton2d> "(отмыванию) доходов, полученных преступным путем, и финансированию терроризма."
<Anton2d> очень закономерно ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> учитывая для чего крипровалюты используются в подавляющем большинстве - да
<Anton2d> Я правда еще ожидал, там приписку, "пропаганда гейства, и угнетение детей"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто подскажет где почитать отличия linux-image-extra- и 	linux-image- http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.3-quantal/
<oles__> господа, а как в мц добавить свои хоткеи? желатльно чтоб он по ним дергал срипт, есть готовые варианты?
<tagezi> да, я думаю готовые варианты есть
<tagezi> токо можель нужно уточнить http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%A6
<tagezi> д*
<oles__> МЦ-116М конечн
<SergeyIT> кого стрелять собираетесь?
<oles__> да вот на файлы пойду
<SergeyIT> куда? не понял (
<oles__> в фс)
<oles__> SergeyIT, а вобще мне нужно добавить в миднайт командер хоткей, чтоб о по нему дергал скрипт и натравливал его на файл под курсором
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%A1
<tagezi> а он разве имеет открытый api?
<SergeyIT> oles__, так плагин сделай, если можно... или в код добавь
<tagezi> там вроде нельзя вернуть положение курсора
<tagezi> а в код добавить да, можно )
<oles__> SergeyIT, не уверен что он плагины вобще поддерживает, строить велосипеды с кодом не охота тк не до конца уверен что можно проще сделать использовав готово решени
<SergeyIT> oles__, так может ГУИшный какой менеджер использовать... или Х-ов нет?
<tagezi> как оракал до сих пор не разорилась?
<SergeyIT> или спроси разрабов - mc-dev (at) conference.jabber.org
<tagezi> ни одного вменяемого решения нет.. то тут косяк, то там не додумано
<oles__> SergeyIT, ну я к мц уже привык в какойто мере, опять чтото новое искать не охота,
<SergeyIT> oles__,  привыкание - признак ограниченности... я к крузадеру привык )
<oles__> ну нескажи по мне так лучше грамотно пользоваться одним чем всеми по чуть чуть
<SergeyIT> и не скажу... я 1 пользуюсь ). Хотя для каких то задач и другие можно
<oles__> мне фар больше нравился но его к сожалению так под отрытой лицензией не выпустили
<tagezi> напиши сам
<tagezi> проблем то.. взял учебник по Си и написал фар ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фар-си
<tagezi> дада, фар на си ))
<SergeyIT> oles__,  смотрю у мс настроек много, может можно ими покрутить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дарю название проекта )
<tagezi> он ща дакрутиться, что уйдёт в винду на фаре сидеть )
<tagezi> никто не вспомнил програмульки которая из базы данных делает EER модель её?
<oles__> SergeyIT, да вот тоже читаю, нашел что в юзер меню можно добавлять произвольные шелл скрипты но пока не нашел как,
<oles__> Критерий панелизации
<oles__> так и хочется добавить - о сходимости панелей к окну приложения
<tagezi> =))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, может msaccess умеет?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну.. я его на убунту хрен поставлю
<SergeyIT> из виндов, конечно... или из линукса обязательно?
<tagezi> phpmyadmin умеет, причетм очень красиво.. но он зараза после определённого количества связей перестаёт их показывать вообще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда может патчик
<tagezi> mysql workbench умеет, но эта зараза связывает только таблицы, а поля по ключам не умеет (
<tagezi> сижу рисую в Диа, почти дорисовал..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, вспомнил. DIA умеет. но надо руки приложить :)
<tagezi> всмысле? .. она из скрипта не умеет подымать схему
<tagezi> или я что-то пропустил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я и сказал, приложить руки. и голову )
<tagezi> ну, мне нужно для наглядности связей вообще-то.. курсач то я по базам сдал
<tagezi> просто иногда настолько много связей становиться, что начинаешь терять откуда ноги растут, а по схеме легко вспомнить,и отыскать просчет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38946
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/59zlu
<tagezi> 3часа работы.. ))) почему эту часть ещё не автоматизировали? )
<SergeyIT> так автоматизируй и прославишься в веках )
<[Raiden]> Коробку сделали на 5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pWrDyQ2RLc
<[Raiden]> ещё бы кто дописал автоматизацию в гимпе. Она там есть, но скриптингом, а в фотошопе записью шагов.
<SergeyIT> эх, флеша нет (
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: поставь гуглохром для видео.
<SergeyIT> не буду
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: смплейер есть?
<SergeyIT> нет
<[Raiden]> беда печаль
<[Raiden]> в тотеме ещё плагин есть. Поиска на ютубе
<[Raiden]> точнее был в гном2, может и остался
<[Raiden]> и есть несколько смотрелок конкретно ютуба без флэша
<[Raiden]> если что
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0128/h_1390913014_9336400_78a849ce53.png
<tagezi> скоро будет дети рождаться прямо с презентациями мобильных телефонов
<tagezi> а в 2 недели становиться магнатами по продажам этих мобилок
<tagezi> 20 тысяч за коробку, не многоватоли? ) ну и что чт оне стыдно подарить? )))
<[Raiden]> многовато пожалуй. Но не потому, что 20т.р. на старте продаж это далеко не высокая цена. А потому, что телефо нмог бы быть чуть получше.
<[Raiden]> тот же сони з1 компакт сча будет стоить дороже на 2 т.р. , но он при этом интересней. Имхо.
<tagezi> да патаму что ёта не делала телефон, они делали коробку чтобы не стыдно подарить )
<tagezi> не скучные обои, блин ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> e yfc rnjybnm ht
<tagezi> у нас ктонить реэлторской деятельностью занимаеться?
<SergeyIT> черной?
<[Raiden]> гагарин напомнил леди гагу.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/798908
<artus> внезапно, зима однозначно хуже лета
<tagezi> artus: ты не прав ) зима это классно..
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Короче я свой древний ксениум еще на долго оставлю )) Хотя телефон ubuntu жду когда у нас появится
<artus> tagezi, да нифига, когда мороз, влажно и нифига не снежно - втопку такую зиму
<tagezi> artus: у вас снега нет?
<tagezi> наверное по-этому народи майданит.. дайте наруду снегу, пусть в снежки играют )
<artus> tagezi, та есть , так, для проформы
<tagezi> высшееобразование зло.. раньше лепил структуры баз данных и не задумывался.. а теперь мозг пухнет, как это сделать правильно (
<artus> tagezi, делай чтоб работало
<tagezi> да работать оно будет по любому, просто интерфейс каждый раз придёться по новому лепить кастелями
<tagezi> ну, впринципе как раньше и делал..
<artus> прибей гвоздями и скажи что так и надо )
<tagezi> нене.. костылей в линухе и так достаточно, нужно сделать по уму
<artus> один, умный, большой костыль
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/qYwbHh
<tagezi> не порали запасаться солью и крупами?
<[Raiden]> all-in-one десктопопланшет http://www.3dnews.ru/797585
<[Raiden]> крупами в любом случае можно )
<[Raiden]> грибы ещё можно морозить, не только солить. У меня ещё с 12 года в морозилке.
<[Raiden]> остались
<tagezi> смотри, есть бактерии которые способны размножаться при -18
<tagezi> отравление от них особо тяжелы )
<[Raiden]> )
 * artus представил бактерий в унтах и шкурах поторые усиленно размножаютцо при отрецательных температурах дабы согретцо
<[Raiden]> Кажется artus замёрз
<artus> факт :)
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> Привет!
<OnkelTem> Вопрос такой, кто-нибудь слышал о подключении планшета в качестве монитора к Убунте?
<OnkelTem> xdmx...
<OnkelTem> жесть
<greys> а что за планшет?
<greys> xdmx - это рулез, конечно же, но при связке с планшетом скорее всего потеряются вещи вроде аппаратного ускорения (на основном экране)
<greys> есть просто хочется использовать планшет как дополнительный монитор, то можно VNC сессию на нём поднимать
<OnkelTem> greys: вот как раз сейчас изучаю тему с VNC
<OnkelTem> А насчет аппаратного ускорения, я не уверен, что это для меня принципиально
<OnkelTem> Хотя конечно если будет медленная отрисовка в браузере - это плохо
<greys> нет, ну не до такой степени всё плохо. отрисовка нормальная, но всякие навороты Window Manager могут тормозить (или в принципе станут недоступны)
<greys> имхо, VNC - вполне себе вариант
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/01/28/137989/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-29
<OnkelTem> Фух...
<OnkelTem> Сделал. Раздал экран по VNC на андроид
<OnkelTem> Удивило, что родное приложение RealVNC под андроид - упоротое. Не отрисовывает курсор, когда двигаешь мышь на компе
<OnkelTem> Зато сработало с другим vnc клиентом - android-vnc-viewer называется
<OnkelTem> Сделал пока так: поставил xserver-driver-video-dummy, добавил фейковый экран в, расшарил этот фейковый кусок через x11vnc
<OnkelTem> мышь подлагивает, сейчас разбираюсь как планшет напрямую к компу подключить через USB
<OnkelTem> Не в тему, зато смешно. Сегодня искал что-то вроде портативных мониторов и в какой-то момент полез на Яндекс.Маркете в категорию мониторы
<OnkelTem> (стоп, или это был Nix... короче не помню)
<OnkelTem> В общем, в списке Тип монитора я увидел замечательный вариант: Монитор с операционной системой
<OnkelTem> Даёшь маргинализацию IT!
<Anton2d> Хелп, немогу отконнектить loop0
<Anton2d> картина выглядит вот так: https://codeo.me/3Kc
<Anton2d> Как узнать чем занят этот /dev/loop0
<Anton2d> ничего от туда не примонтированно
<Anton2d> подключено было, как образ диска
<Anton2d> через sudo losetup -fv моё_филе
<andrex> lsof
<andrex> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Anton2d> lsof не помогает, я в листинге привел
<greys> Anton2d: а что mount кажет? по поводу loop0?
<Anton2d> чисто всё в маунте
<Anton2d> и lsof ничего
<Anton2d> а устройство так и живо, даже fdisk работает на нем
<Anton2d> Помогает только перезагрузка - но это вообще не выход
<Hanno4ka> хаюшки
<greys> привет
<Hanno4ka> у меня убунту 10.04, возникла проблема с переменными окружения, я устанавливала JAVA_HOME вот таким образом http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836750/
<Hanno4ka> в итоге, когда открываю консоль и запускаю программу / sh скрипт, все работает нормально. но когда я запускаю их же через наутилус - ругается. что JAVA_HOME не определена
<tagezi> матерь божья, что ж ты у себя такую древность держишь? )
<Hanno4ka> в чем может быть проблема?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну. просто мне очень нравится, да и все работает (кроме этого нюанса)
<tagezi> нюан - это неработающий наутилус? )
<tagezi> нюанс*
<Hanno4ka> нет. это то, что с наутилуса или из меню по какой-то причине JAVA_HOME не видна
<tagezi> перегрузи сианс, иногда программы просто не перечитывают окружение по новой
<Hanno4ka> я полностью перезагрузила комп - та же фигня
<tagezi> kde этим мтрадает постоянно.
<Hanno4ka> может быть переменную надо устанавливать каким-нить другим способом?
<tagezi> может..
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: может ты знаешь, каким?
<tagezi> я фиг знаю.. я уже 2 года на кде.. нифига не помню о наутиоусе, кроме как того, что там ничего лишнего (всмысле ничего нужного)
<Hanno4ka> а как заставить баш скрипт кидать логи в файл? не используя в консоли >, то есть в самом скрипте прописать?
<Anton2d> > работает и баше
<boris_t> Hanno4ka, в ~/.xinitrc
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: типа так? echo $JAVA_HOME > log.txt
<Anton2d> Да так будет работать.
<Anton2d> Еще лучше >>
<Hanno4ka> boris_t: сча попробую
<boris_t> Hanno4ka, или вообще в /etc/environment дописать данные переменные
<Hanno4ka> boris_t: я прописала там. потом не смогла залогиниться ((((( пришлось через лайвсиди убирать оттуда
<boris_t> ~/.xinitrc должен начинаться с #!/bin/sh
<boris_t> это bash скрипт
<boris_t> проверь сначала разультат его выполнения из консоли
<boris_t> а потом logout
<boris_t> Hanno4ka, получилось?
<OnkelTem> Как думаете, если у монитора есть только USB 3.0 вход, значит ли это, что его можно подключить к компу у которого только USB 2.0?
<Hanno4ka> короче получается так. вот этот скрипт http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836873/ показывает такие результаты http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836892/
<OnkelTem> И кто-нибудь пробовал подключать такие мониторы к Убунте?
<Hanno4ka> не понимаю ни шиша ☹
<OnkelTem> http://goo.gl/FxjnB3 - пример монитора
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, а почему не получилось с /etc/environment - что произошло ?
<OnkelTem> http://goo.gl/k96q2U - а вот тут чел рассказывает как он трахался с подключением, но ему пришлось там с ядрами какие-то танцы устраивать, что неприемлимо
<ctrlok> OnkelTem: лучше не рискуй и бери только то, про что точно отписали что все ок
<Anton2d> да будет весло ;) простой то второй монитор фиг заставишь нормально работать
<Anton2d> Только если есть возможность взять на тестдрайв
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: дык вот, пока не нахожу четких гарантий что USB-монитор вообще может работать нормально
<ctrlok> OnkelTem: смысл в том, что может не хватить ширины usb2 канала, и будет показывать паршиво, или нет дров под линь - тоже плохо
<ctrlok> OnkelTem: ну они вообще не особо нормально работают даже под вынью.
<Anton2d> По усб2 - нежатое видет точно не пролезет.
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: я не могла залогиниться. выбрала юзера в списке, ввела пароль, он немного подумал и снова отобразил список юзеров для логина. при этом никаких сообщений не было
<Anton2d> *видео
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: я вообще удивлен, че им сложно HDMI вкорячивать?
<ctrlok> в ноутбуки?
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: в моники
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/MB168BPlus/ - глянь какая прелесть
<ctrlok> ну в большинстве нормальных мониторов он есть
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: ширина как у 15" ноута
<OnkelTem> тощина - как у авторучки. кладешь в ту же сумку что и ноут
<ctrlok> извращение.
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, /etc/X11/Xsession я бы попробовал, это конечно несколько жестоко, но... ;)
<Hanno4ka> OnkelTem: фигасе девайс)
 * Hanno4ka уже мечтает такой моник поиметь))
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: ммм, какова вероятность, что что-то навернется и я не смогу залогиниться?
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: вот вот
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, 50|50 как всегда ;)
<ctrlok> Hanno4ka: а ты даже из консоли не можешь залогинится?
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: извращение, что нет HDMI
<ctrlok> OnkelTem: если эта тема взлетит, то сделают. На самом деле сложно представить аудиторию этого монитора среди не гиков
<Hanno4ka> ctrlok: ммм. перейти на tty1?
<ctrlok> ну типа того
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, в любом случае попробуй из текстовой консоли войти и поправаить ктрл+алт+ф1
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: Вообще, любой программер с ноутом на выезде практически. Или любой юзер который хоть раз сидел за более чем одним монитором
<ctrlok> просто надо понять в чем проблема. Сделай логин из консоли, поставь какой-то auth и syslog  на tail -f и попробуй залогинится
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: я после трех своих FullHD за ноутом - как за микроскопом блин
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: я после трех своих FullHD, за ноутом - как за микроскопом блин
<ctrlok> OnkelTem: ну тут вопрос - например у меня два 24 монитора подключенных к ноуту.
<OnkelTem> (запятую забыл)
<ctrlok> ну сейчас один, в силу что сраный мак, но всю жизнь было два
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: у меня тоже мак, точнее MacBook Pro 2011. Но с Убунтой разумеется
<ctrlok> и как у тебя три монитора подключено?
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: но это на ноуте. Работаю (и пишу я) на desktop. Тут видяха с 4-мя выходами.
<ctrlok> а
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: вот такое в конце подойдет? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836956/
<ctrlok> ну в общем. Если работаешь стационарно, не перемещаясь, то 15 дюймов, даже умноженные на два все равно маловато
<ctrlok> а если перемещаешься - таскать за собой девайс на шнуре и раскладывать - неудобно. Да и на пузо не поставишь
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: На MBP только 2 USB 2.0 + FireWire + Thunderbolt
<Anton2d> Hanno4ka, можно еще добавить без экспорта
<ctrlok> это ты к чему?
<Anton2d> тоесть еще и PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$M2_HOME/bin
<boris_t> Hanno4ka,а можно весь скрипт на пасту?
<Anton2d> Хотя велика вероятность что мы сейчас для рута пути поправим а не для юзера
<ctrlok> эм. Правьте через /etc/env
<OnkelTem> ctrlok: вот именно, что намечается движуха, придется работать в другом городе. Не потащу же я с собой desktop. Вот и ищу варианты. Вес MB168Plus - меньше килограмма
<Hanno4ka> boris_t: какой именно? 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836873/ 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836892/ 3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836956/
<boris_t> ~/.xinitrc
<Hanno4ka> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$M2_HOME/bin а потом export PATH правильно?
<Anton2d> Устати, Hanno4ka а атрибут исполнения ты не забыла, для .xinitrc?
<Anton2d> Или он рутом запускается...
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836993/
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837002/
<ctrlok> а в чем у вас вообще проблема?
<Hanno4ka> вроде все правльно? во всех остальных местах поудаляла
<Hanno4ka> я тогда релог
<Hanno4ka> не получается (
<Anton2d> Так, а каким образом у тебя в консоле переменная прописана, через .bashrc ?
<Hanno4ka> Anton2d: /etc/bash.bashrc
<Anton2d> хм, я обычно их ставлю в  а через ~/.bashrc
<Anton2d> Тут проблема в том что в иксах нет переменной а шеле есть?
<Hanno4ka> да, именно так)
<Anton2d> возможно в  /etc/bash.bashrc - для рута переменные
<Anton2d> хотя....
<boris_t> оу сори в ~/.xinitrc онож иксы инициализирует, если не указано какой ДМ стартовать оно соответвенно ниче и не стартонёт
<Anton2d> да
<boris_t> писать надо в ~/.profile
<Hanno4ka> так я в консоли то и не из под рута запускала
<Anton2d> я потому и говорил про  /etc/X11/Xsession попробовать
<Anton2d> точно в .профайл же
<Hanno4ka> все. что у меня в .xinitrc нужно в .profile? оно само системой при логине подхватиться?
<Anton2d> угу # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<Anton2d> но!  # This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<Anton2d> ^ сушествуют
<ctrlok> что у вас за проблема?
<boris_t> и вместо /home/hanna/Tools/jdk1.7.0_51-nix можно писать $HOME/Tools/jdk1.7.0_51-nix
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837044/
<Hanno4ka> ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login нету. значит вроде все норм дожно быть
<Anton2d> а нужен тут експорт ?
<Anton2d> куда экспорт то, мы же логиншелу задаем переменные
<Hanno4ka> ок. убрала экспорт
<Anton2d> пробуй уже ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бедный, бедный люсид
<SergeyIT> конечно бедный- работает без перерывов
<Anton2d> 10.04 очень даже еще живая... прямо ностальгия по ней ;)
<Hanno4ka> ну вот. пас изменился (то есть там добавилисся путь к java), но JAVA_HOME все равно пустая (
<Anton2d> Везде или только в наутилусе ? env > env.log еще можно глянуть в тест скрипте
<Hanno4ka> сейчас везде
<Anton2d> вот странно что везде, башрц то не трогали же мы ?
<Anton2d> Вообще надо прописать в одном месте. Какойто конфликт как будто
<Hanno4ka> уря ! сделалось)))) все-таки для новых переменных (JAVA_HOME) экспорт нужен был
<Anton2d> Ну тогда сорри, я был не прав ;)
<Hanno4ka> сейчас у меня только в профайл прописано
<Anton2d> но патчу точно експорт не нужен
<Hanno4ka> спасибо большое вам всем))))
<boris_t> Anton2d, потому что такая переменная уже есть
<Anton2d> угу
<user54> помогите разобраться в сетевой задаче. есть 1шт. управляемый коммутатор ZyXel ES-2108-G. 1 нетбук с адресом 10.0.11.1 . одна 1 ip-камера с адресом 192.168.0.1 и один нуб, которому нужно что бы компьютер мог обращаться к камере и чтобы комутатор транслировал вÐ
<OnkelTem> Не могу перестать нарадоваться на KDE
<OnkelTem> такой он быстрый!
<OnkelTem> Но... нам наверное не по пути хехе
<OnkelTem> Не знаю почему. У меня большое желание вернуться к "корням". blackbox и тд
<OnkelTem> Хочется чего-то реально минимального, но при этом удобного, настраиваемого, красивого
<user54> OnkelTem: да, минимализм - это круто! согласен
<OnkelTem> То есть пусть на desktop'е стоит KDE, скажем, но на ноуте хотелось бы что-нить побыстрее
<OnkelTem> user54: (предыдущий твой вопрос не читаемый кстати, кривая кодировка)
<user54> OnkelTem: а так?
<user54> помогите разобраться в сетевой задаче. есть 1шт. управляемый коммутатор ZyXel ES-2108-G. 1 нетбук с адресом 10.0.11.1 . одна 1 ip-камера с адресом 192.168.0.1 и один нуб, которому нужно что бы
<user54> компьютер мог обращаться к камере и чтобы комутатор транслировал видеопоток используя указанный адресс камеры и осуществлял обмен данными с ноутбуком ... это вообще реально?
<user54> м.б. как-то с помощью VLAN  ?
<[Raiden]> минимализм без необходимости - время и ресурсы на ветер. Что касается ноутбуков и кде, то есть некоторые настройки которые позовляют в определенном диапазоне менять нагрузку на железо. До кучи можно выключить эффекты и индексацию.
<[Raiden]> В том же юнити или гном3 эффекты выключить невозможно
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я просто еще не пробовал KDE на своём ноуте
<greys> мне кажется, главное - желание что-то настраивать под себя и реальные потребности это делать
<[Raiden]> ну и до кучи для экономии рам можно поставить 32бит версию. Тогда убунта с кже не тудет выезжать сильно за 512мб рам.
<greys> без них - любой солюшен будет крут. есть товарищи, которые тот же KDE оттачивают и доводят до блеска. посмотришь на скриншот - и сразу кажется, что нужно себе такое же.
<[Raiden]> не будет* )
<OnkelTem> Вчера мне мой ноут с 13.04 радостно сообщил что больше не будет апдейтов. Так что теперь - только полная переустановка и только 12.04, так как на 13.10 я работать не собираюсь
<greys> Raiden: я имел в виду, что будет казаться крут ;) а когда ставишь ваниллу версию, оказывается что в любом софте ещё ой как много напильником дорабатывать
<[Raiden]> В опенсорс софте вообще масса проблем, я бы сказал. И появление форков и альтернативных де , просто создаёт эффект движения вперёд, а реально многие вопросы остаются нерешенными )
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно не про ноуты
<[Raiden]> и де
<[Raiden]> Для примера, появление юнити совершенно никак не делает что либ овне юнити лучше.
<[Raiden]> и по факту вообще не является де для линукс кроме убунты.
<greys> угу, но звучит круто
<greys> звучит - как прямо step into the future
<greys> user54: а как это у девайсов такие разные IP адреса? вроде ES-2108 сам не может быть DHCP сервером? стало быть, есть какая-то ещё железка в сети, которая выдаёт адреса?
<user54> greys: они должны быть указаны явно. изначально вообще должен был быть в другом конце сети сервер с двумя физическими картами и явно указаными адресами.
<user54> сейчас катану схему
<greys> ну если указаны явно - то тем проще, почему не выставить адреса из одной подсети и накамере и на нетбуке?
<tagezi> минимализм, это конда тебе нужно, а у тебя нет, и поэетому ты используешь совсем не то что нужно, но так как будтро так надо
<user54> greys: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1461083/739b768a    как-то так
<user54> ну типа у тех кто лезет извне в камеру не должно быть доступа к данным нетбука
<user54> но у другой подсети которая лезет к нетбуку - должен быть доступ
<user54> tagezi: минимализм - это когда у тебя есть минимально необходимое количество средств для достижения того что нужно. и ничего лишнего и отвлекающего :) просто и быстро
<tagezi> например перочиный ножик в -40 что бы согрется ) минимально, и пока на точишь щепок успеешь согреться )
<greys> :)
<user54> tagezi: нет. лучше с собой возить дизельный генератор в прицепе и пару электрических радиаторов мощьностью 2 кв в салоне.  и при необходимости запускать всю эту адскую конструкцию в действие. и да, летом эта конструкция тоже ездит с тобой!
<tagezi> нет, можно просто таскать с собой топор..  и от манбяков можно отмахиваться.. )
<tagezi> когда в гноме, без орды шаманов шрен что настроишь.. - это манимализм.. а когда в кде можно настоить так что быбыло удобно - это излишество..
<andrex> че за шум на:D
<tagezi> интересно, много ли народу тут сидит в консольке без де )
<tagezi> andrex: да злось на преподавателей срываю )))
<tagezi> они контрольные не могут выслать..
<andrex> ааа ну эт мона :)
<andrex> я могу сидеть в консольке без де
<tagezi> я тоже )
<andrex> а могу и не сидеть :D
<tagezi> пробовал тут ЭлементариОС.. красивая
<tagezi> убогая
<tagezi> всмысле для 13 летних блондинок разработана.. ничего лишниго.. всмысли ваще ничего не настраиваеться
<andrex> зато какая няшка)
<tagezi> не, туда как и в любой линухе можно наповставлять всего всего, но зачем это уродсво нужно, не понятно
<tagezi> до няши ушек не хватает )
<tagezi> и хвостика )
 * andrex блондинко
<greys> особенно улыбает, что это ещё и замена Mac OS X на маке
<andrex> а чем отличается пиксель от пирсинга?
<tagezi> andrex: у тебя ваще де с невыговариваемым названием.. как там ... PCMHV?
<tagezi> блин, я всё запомнить не могу )
<andrex> пеквм
<tagezi> PECVM так? ) хоть почитаю про него, что ли )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, пикселопирсинг называй, не ошибешься
<andrex> pekwm
<andrex> !pekwm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pekwm'
<tagezi> спасибо )
<andrex> тупой бот
<tagezi> andrex: aewm++ не пользовал? )
<andrex> даж не слыхал
<Hanno4ka> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Be2PXNTIEAAZVrY.jpg
<greys> ну если только кто-то btrfs юзает
<[Raiden]> ну да, сжатие немного резинит объём. Если можно так выразиться.
<[Raiden]> ещё моя практика показывает, что трата на внешник и закидывание туда всего хлама который жалко стереть делает встроеныне диски  более чистыми :)
<[Raiden]> Причем , если очень жалко стирать, то лучше именн овнешник, а не облако. Т.к. 100% гарантии что облако не закроется - нет.
<[Raiden]> хотя на том же мыле ру дают 1 тб
<[Raiden]> или по крайней мере давали на новый год
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0129/h_1391002483_8059287_96676f227d.png
<greys> да, внешник лучше всего
<greys> (ну не лучше NAS конечно, но лучше облака)
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Btrfs Btrfs v0.19 ?
<Anton2d> сжатие используешь? btrfs filesystem balance не делаешь ?
<[Raiden]> Btrfs v0.20-rc1
<Anton2d> буржуй!
<[Raiden]> делал и баланс и дефраг 1 раз. Может быть месяца 3 +- назад.
<Anton2d> а у меня после подмонтирования одного из разделов к лифчику, завис флаг проверки
<Anton2d> теперь при каждой загрузки проверка идет, не натыкался на такое ?
<[Raiden]> неа.
<Anton2d> возможно в 0.20 исправлено
<[Raiden]> попробуй руками проверку запустить
<[Raiden]> посмотри есть ли ругань
<Anton2d> запускал естественно, не лечится похоже ни как ;)
<Anton2d> но сильно и не напрягает, на ссд, это всего секунд 5 на 2 раздела.
<[Raiden]> у тебя не 13.10?
<Anton2d> 12.04
<Anton2d> я сижу до последнего не так давно с 10.04 перелез ;)
<[Raiden]> ну терпи тогда до 14.04 )
<[Raiden]> а там будет видно.
<[Raiden]> дело может быть не только в утулитах, но ив дарйвере. У тебя он уже старенький.
<royek> 17ю04
<[Raiden]> А мне тут из за 1 новог оустройства понадобилось самое свежее.  Сча 3.13 ядро, в 13.10 - 3.11
<[Raiden]> внешный ххд взял и почему-то была убивительная просадка в скорости до 300кб\с. С обновлением ядра пропало.
<Anton2d> жэсть блин
<Anton2d> я бтрфс заюзал из за снапшотов, понравилось делать бекап в один команду и за секунду ;)
<[Raiden]> да, это быстро.
<oles__> чето не могу вкурить как шорткаты на User menu команды в миднайт командере работают
<[Raiden]> Ухожу, позже скажу.
<[Raiden]> Или кто-нить ещё.
<nolka> парни!)
<nolka> помогите пожалуйста вот с каким вопросом)
<nolka> КОроче, есть шлюз, у него есть внутренний ип адрес, и внешний статический ип
<nolka> клиенты спокойно пингуют этот шлюз по внутреннему адресу
<nolka> но по внешнему не могут
<nolka> как сделать тк, чтобы клиенты локалки, которая через шлюз выходит в интернет, могли пинговать этот шлюз по внешнему ип?
<nolka> Я понмю, несколько лет назад подобная проблема была, кажется, там с маршрутами что-то поколдовать надо было
<oles__> маршруты и так проложены должны быть раз они умеют в интернт ходить
<nolka> ой, Я соврал)
<nolka> внешний ип пингуется :)
<nolka> но подулючиться к сервисам, которые установлены на шлюхе не получается
<nolka> *ik.pt
<nolka> *шлюзе
<oles__> возможно фаервол режет
<greys> подключаться по внутреннему IP нужно, наверное?
<nolka> блин, или в фаерволе чего-то менять надо было...
<greys> проверь, может быть сервисы специально на внешний IP привязаны? обычно к любому сервису можно это указать
<nolka> мне нужно сделать возможным подключаться к сервисам по внешнему ip
<nolka> мне их тестить нужно при помощи нескольких друзей, которые по всему миру разбросаны)
<oles__> проброс портов делай
<nolka> а в конфигах сервисов своих несколько ip адресов прописать не представляется возможным)
<nolka> например, Я то спокойно зайду по 192.168.10.1, но вот друзья не смогут, хотя им в письме придет именно такой урл)
<oles__> проброс портов
<nolka> эмм...
<nolka> откуда-куда?
<oles__> с внешнего на внутренний
<nolka> хмм.... ок, попробую щас...
<[Raiden]> oles__: разобрался с mc?
<oles__> [Raiden], неа
<oles__> [Raiden], никак не вкурю почему шорткат не работает для user menu
<[Raiden]> oles__: думаю картинка сократит беседу ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0129/h_1391008108_1670690_eca1df12db.png
<[Raiden]> или у тебя дефолтные тоже не пашут?
<oles__> [Raiden], ну я не могу понять как их вызывать, когда я жму клавишу он мне ее просто печатает в командной строке
<[Raiden]> ну они только из меню вызываются, т.е. ф2 и потом буква или цифра.
<oles__> отстой, я думал глобально
<oles__> [Raiden], ну ладно, всеравно спасибо)
<[Raiden]> ну вот так вот. Если ты их помнишь то немного времени это экономит. Я подумал ты не знаеш ькак свой добавить.
<oles__> не, свой я уже добавил
<[Raiden]> бывают терминалы где ф-кнопки заняты или вообще не работают,  тогда esc,2,key
<[Raiden]> ваще, рекомендую обживать гуйные фм. Расширев контекстыне меню. Тот же наутилус это позволяет делать.
<[Raiden]> когда нужна консоль, можно использовать открыть терминал тут. А если в кде, т там ещё есть встроенный терминал прям в фм.
<[Raiden]> В конце концов кто-то эти гули понаписал. Надо их как-то использовать :)
<[Raiden]> гуи*
<[Raiden]> ой, опечатки.
<[Raiden]> арм процессор от амд  для серверов может поддерживать ддр4. Вполне возможно что это начало массового перехода на неё.
<[Raiden]> ой не тот канал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а если сравнивать процесоры с одинаковым количеством ядет и частотой, то кто в производительности будет выигрывать арм или интел?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<[Raiden]> в энергопотреблении арм наверное победит. А в плане производительности надо читать.
<tagezi> и у тебя даже нет по этому поводу своего веского имхо? )
<[Raiden]> что бы оно было надо интересоваться темой. Я ещё не успел ))
<tagezi> блин, жизнь потеряна зря )
<[Raiden]> мне больше интересен момент прихода ддр4 на десктопы. Когда это произойдёт.
<tagezi> насамом деле, если бы интел умелабы делать фидео нормальные, наверное классический процесор уже поменяли бы на видеокарту )
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороны арм-процессоры делет не интел. И там тоже видеокарта носит лиш ьчастично свойства акселерации или типа.
<[Raiden]> возможно это не просто так )
<tagezi> я думаю, что производители, междусобойимеют соглашения, ради стабиьности рынка, не выпускать технологии которые согут подорвать слажившиеся схемы
<tagezi> могут*
<tagezi> ну и куча ещё ошибок..
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> бывает ещё что какой-то проц рулит на определенных вычеслениях.
<[Raiden]> Возможно ядро видеокарты не очень подходит на роль универсального
<[Raiden]> царь-ракета http://www.3dnews.ru/799033
<[Raiden]> Хм, что-то плохо сегодня с попаданием в нужные чаты
<[Raiden]> в урт 4.1 никто не бегает?
<[Raiden]> положе умер сервер со списком серверов. Наверное хотят сделать вольно-принудительную миграцию на 4.2
<tagezi> сегодня какой-то не день а зоопарк.. то зайцы парами по дороге гуляют, сейчас лиса бурая прошла )
<tagezi> странно.. откада она тут о_О
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, что то ты давно молчишь...
<[Raiden]> как корабль назовёшь...
<[Raiden]> скайп новый http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38959
<Philipp2007> Всем доброй ночи. Подскажите есть возможность удалять и устанавливать пакеты игнорируя зависимости?
<Sergey_IT> тебе можно
<[Raiden]> устанавливать точно можно. Но потом будет постоянная ругань на нехватку пакетов.
<[Raiden]> а удальят дефолт я считаю что не нужно.
<[Raiden]> ять
<Philipp2007> Да у меня система неудачно видео дрова обновила. Хром теперь не поймешь чего показывает. Бакап сделал. Теперь пытаюсь отключить все левые репы и удалить пакеты которые при обновлении встали. Нашел что dpkg на зависимости ни как не реа
<Philipp2007> гирует.
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/01/29/138187/
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: мы уже не пенсии будем когда это в массы пойдет
<Sergey_IT> тогда голограммы на работу ходить будут... а всех человеков на пенсию
<[Raiden]> в 1 из староворсов кстати была поддельная голограмма. Кто-то ситхом там становился
<[Raiden]> можно будет под чую свой текст выдавать
<[Raiden]> чужую
<artus> туц
<Philipp2007> Ну что давайте градусниками мерятся? ))) Пока за пивом ходил офигел. 19 градусов мороза а за пять минут офигел.
<Volkodav> забили на градусники - какой плеер умеет в плейлисте (видео) выставить сразу все аудио дорожки ?
<artus> все что ниже -5 уже нуегонафиг и смертельные условия непредназначеные для обитания хомосапиенсов
<artus> чо значит все ?
<Volkodav> вместо дефалтной первой - вторую на весь лист
<Volkodav> похоже никакой
<artus> смплеер , мплеер  ... да любой
<Volkodav> а ну-ка расскажи-ка
<artus> анука в настроки погляди-ка :)
<Volkodav> а ну-ка гляжу
<Volkodav>  в смплеер
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2014-01-29_21-34-45_shot.png
<[Raiden]> в смплейере есть выбор дорожки по умолчанию где-то
<Volkodav> выставлен плейлист из 16 эпизодов сериала
<Volkodav> и при каждом перескоке на следующий он начинает с 1 дорожки вместо второй
<Volkodav> [Raiden]:  Где там это зарыто?
<artus> ниченезнаю, у меня скакой скажеш - с такой и играет , цифири забивал для особо упоротых озвучек у которых rus небыло в имени забито
<artus> Volkodav, картинко гляди выше
<[Raiden]> Volkodav: да вон картинка выше
<[Raiden]> с шг )
<Volkodav> о точно
<Volkodav> благодарю тупанул все по субтитрам лазал
<Volkodav> это я так с флуда вас снять
<artus> [Raiden], хыыы, на снимке на самом деле совсем не то что в открытой настройке со шрифтами :D хрень какая то :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> правда могут быть косяки, когда дорожка не ru , а rus или наоборот
<artus> вобщем по ходу шрифты надо на телефонку фотать :D ато адекватность скриншотов кая то неадекватная )
<[Raiden]> а какой у тебя телефон? соц опрос )
<artus> разбитый и с запоротым динамиком :(
<Volkodav> ну вот про телефон опять
<artus> да какой то 5" , хотеть себе защищенный взять, но на рынке адекватного о черерех ядрах ничего нима :(
<Volkodav> http://runbophone.ru/runbo_x5_cat/runbo_x6.html  вот дачный мой вместо Х5
<artus> хрень по неадекватной цене
<artus> не, он канешн крут, нооо, цене не соответствует вааащеее
<Volkodav> рация лажа
<Volkodav> остальное нормальный ход если у китайцев брать
<artus> совсем? говорили что ниче так вроде
<Volkodav> в Х5 лучше была
<Volkodav> до 7 км брала
<Volkodav> этот 3-5
<[Raiden]> люди топят и сони и сгс4 актив. лучше обычный и бережно относиться + гелевый чехол что бы не скользил и мягче падал )
<Volkodav> [Raiden] - пробовал эти варианты
<Volkodav> не проходит номер
<artus> неканает, вот у мну тупо металической пылью забился так что уже и не звучит внешний динамик, екранка расквасилась тупо плашмя из рук выпав на бетонку с камушками ...
<Volkodav> не видел никого кто не ронял свой телефон так как никогда бы сам не уронил
<artus> а гелевый чехол - и что от телефонки то останетцо ?
<Volkodav> я уже 7 лет на непробиваемых и в отличие от остальных не покупаю телефон вместо
<Volkodav> а телефон в кучу
<Volkodav> все остальные живы тоже
<artus> воот я бы взял чето типа batl s09 , но если б в нем железки посвежее напихали
<Volkodav> мой первый samsung  2100 ваще просто шляпу снять можно
<artus> не, ну если купить батаре1ку в к750 что у мну валяетцо, то это ваааще мегаапарат :D
<Volkodav> зарядку на родной батарейке держит 4 дня до сих пор и не мокнет и не бьется
<Volkodav> сентиментальную уже имеет ценность однако
<artus> ну моq n9770 тоже 4 дня без проблем звонит , но хрупковат для неофисной работы :D
<artus> хотяяяя, Enjoy W63  в принципе мона брать :D
<Volkodav> во япошки прикалываются http://www.mobile-review.com/articles/2011/jphones.shtml
<Volkodav> у меня у приятеля есть софтбанковский Sharp
<Volkodav> атас
<artus> во, я бы от nfc не отказалсо к томуже
<Volkodav> Docomo P-01C dj fggfhfn ghbrjkmysq
<artus> переведи
<Volkodav> прикольный аппарат
<artus> втопку раскладушки , мертвая ветка в эволюции
<Volkodav> они так не считают
<Volkodav> http://forum.akado.ru/index.php/topic/48049-%D1%8F%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%8B/
<artus> они у них стоят 3 рубля за килограмм
<artus> да и котяток лаком нарисовать на крышечке они тоже верхом эстетики считают :D
<Volkodav> дело не в этом
<Volkodav> конструкционно с него лучше слышно и удобнее говорить
<Volkodav> это факт
<Volkodav> и тд - японцов осуждать это я вам скажу нужно аргументов набраться
<artus> эммм, конструкционно удобнее лопата от 5 до 5.7"
<artus> и внезапно, она только кажетцо такой страшной))) сейчас все что мельче ваааще неудобно в руке держать :D
<Volkodav> ничего подобного
<Volkodav> лопату не сложить
<artus> а если уж серфить в интернетах ....
<artus> а зачем ее складывать)
<Volkodav> японцы другого мнения на этот счет поэтому чудо техники IPhone  имеет 5% рынка
<Volkodav> как кирпич страшный и неумелый
<Volkodav> вот и парадокс
<artus> ну незнаю, яфону до нормальной лопаты как до луны на санках :D
<artus> просто я мальчик немаленькой, и телефонка вполне органично немаленькая вписываетцо :D
<artus> летом канешн не вписываетцо в кармашек если на велике выезжать, но, я обзавелся набедренной сумкой, и с учетом что туда даже насос помежаетцо не говоря уже о запаске камеры и куче всякого, вобщем есть куда воткнуть и
<artus> переносить :D
<Volkodav> речь не об этом - другая культура - другое понимание гаджета - они по 1seg (One-Seg, ISDB-T) уже 10 лет видеозвонки делают как обычные по своим раскладушкам
<Volkodav> и не мокнут и тд - поэтому IPhone просто прошлый век для них
<artus> ну смотри, там фишка в другом, им от телефонки всего то надо чатитцо в своей внутренациональной аське и фидявками общатцо , а мне надо листать чертежи и мануалы по форумам при отсутствии большого монитора , а делать это на чем
<artus> то меньше 4.5" извращение
<Volkodav> у них мониторы тоже прошлый век - проекторы есть для этого
<artus> угу, мне только в мастерской проэктора не хвватало для полного счастья :D
<Volkodav> я FreeBSD когда ставил свою первую 5,4 то с несколькими япошами общался
<Volkodav> они тогда уже на проекторы перешли
<artus> да и проэктор - при цене лампочек и сроке их службы - как то нунафиг, как минимум если это не везетцо прицепом в контейнере и мимо таможни
<Volkodav> очень они любят фряху почему-то ?
<artus> не, то что ща у них можно взять комплект сервоприводов с драйверами всего за 1.3 косаря зелени это круть, это уже не прошлогодние 3-3.5 денех, но опять же пока до нас доедет ....
<Volkodav> короче они впереди планеты всей уже этак лет 50-40 и спорить трудно с ними
<Sergey_IT> это кажется только
<artus> угу, ток живут в коробках обемом в 3 кубических метра ))
 * tagezi опять всё интересно пропустил )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/799210
<[Raiden]> Возможно кому-то будет интересно. Инфа от федорщиков
<[Raiden]> [00:42:39] elemc: я торренты рфр раздаю, рейтинг у образа гнома - 5,4; кде - 3,2; DVD - 1,7; XFCE - 1,0; LXDE - 0,3
<[Raiden]> artus:  защищёнка http://www.3dnews.ru/796876
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере от воды
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-30
 * JohnDoe_71Rus заработался. стал писать в винде sudo
<[Raiden]> http://vesti.ua/krym/35252-v-krymu-iz-za-holodov-otmenili-shkolnye-zanjatija-v-semi-rajonah
<[Raiden]> И снега там у них говорят дофига.
<oles__> [Raiden], привет, а не знаешь можно ли в эту юзер меню пихать хоткеи на сочетакие клавишь или тока на одну?
<[Raiden]> oles__: вроде только 1.
<[Raiden]> на ппа появился кде 4.12.1 для 13.10.
<[Raiden]> если кому надо.
<oles__> [Raiden], это самый свжак чтоль?
<[Raiden]> пока да
<greys> всем привет
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет. может кто знает, где PlayOnLinux хранит информацию про виртуальные рабочие столы? надо как то указать названия окна вирт. раб стола на каждом виртуальном диске
<ELvsUniSoft> т.е. так при запуске они называются "Defoult - Wine desktop"
<ELvsUniSoft> обычно это прописывается в ярлыках wine explorer /desktop=name,разрешение_вирт_раб_стола путь_к_файлу_exe
<ELvsUniSoft> но надо именно в окошке PlayOnLinux-а
<ELvsUniSoft> там ярлыки пишутся по другому в папке /home/user/.PlayOnLinux/shortcuts
<ELvsUniSoft> и без указания на вирт раб стол (его наличие, размеры и имя)
<ELvsUniSoft> а значит, где то должна еще быть инфа касательно того, на каком вирт. диске какой вирт. раб стол
<ELvsUniSoft> в winecfg каждого вирт. диска можно указать лишь наличие и размеры, а имени нигде нет (
<Anton2d> Вопросик на засыпку. Делаю dd if=/dev/sda образ отмонтированного винта (ссд 128 Гб) получаю файл. Считаю с помощью md5sum сумму файла.
<Anton2d> Далее считаю сумму dd if=/dev/sda | md5sum -   И блин они отличаются.
<Anton2d> В чем может быть подвох ?
<Anton2d> Дело в том что нужна точная копия всего диска. А получается что они отличаются.
<[Raiden]> не знаю, никогда не пробовал считать сумму целого устройства.
<Anton2d> а какая разница, устройство - это же просто файл блочный.
<Anton2d> Я делаю копию файла
<Anton2d> Должно все сходится, но не сходится.
<[Raiden]> разница в том, что устройсва обычно больше чем файл. И мне было бы лень ждать ради теста окончания расчётов
<[Raiden]> поэтому иди гугли )
<teddyp1cker> Anton2d: образ и поблочная копия это разные вещи
<Anton2d> почему больше то?, байт в байт размер устройства и размер файла у меня одинаковые.
<Anton2d> teddyp1cker, в чем разница ?
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: то чот он сделал можно нахвать образом. Допустимо. Только не раздела, а устрйоства или всего что на нём.
<[Raiden]> в терминах проблемы нет )
<Anton2d> Да никакое это не устройство, это данный с "поверхности" диска.
<Anton2d> *данные
<teddyp1cker> так еще раз у тебя есть сумма образа сделанного dd if=/бла/бла
<Anton2d> да
<teddyp1cker> с какой суммой у тебя не совпадает эта сумма?
<Anton2d> с суммой, того файла который я сделал 1 минуту ранее.
<Anton2d> точнее 50 минут ранее конечно ;)
<Anton2d> Ведь должны же совпадать полюбому ?
<Anton2d> Если нет, то можно грешить на память или на ССД или на винт на котором файл. Последнее врятли, т.к. файловая система контролирует же.
<teddyp1cker> при этом на твоем /dev/бла бла за эти 50 минут ничего не было смонтированно?
<Anton2d> естественно он отмонтированный и вообще не примонтировался
<Anton2d> только дд с него тягал
<teddyp1cker> хм тогда странно на выходе у тебя 2 одинаковых файла должно получиться
<Anton2d> вот только я не догадался сделать 2 раза подряд сумму с ССД, хоть одно стало бы ясно.
<teddyp1cker> ты же с одинаковой величиной блока dd делал?
<Anton2d> с рзной
<Anton2d> А есть разве значение ?
<Anton2d> у меня первые 40 гигов совпадают, а дальше нет.
<Anton2d> cmp сейчас проверял
<Anton2d> bs= это ведь всего лиш размер куска коротый читается пишется за раз и более ничего не значит?
<Anton2d> попытался сейчас сравнить содержимое, и похоже выясняется плохая вешь.
<Anton2d> Похоже на ССД работал трим даже в то время когда он был отмонтирован...
<Anton2d> Стали нули в тех местах где был мусор ;(
<[Raiden]> бс да, кусок за раз
<Anton2d> И как тут быть тогда? Сумму считать бессмысленно если все так как я предполагаю?
<[Raiden]> я когда копирую дд , делаю бс несколько сот мб, так быстрее.
<teddyp1cker> да bs это оно. И контроллер ссд и вправду даже в оффлайн режиме может блоки переписывать
<Anton2d> Вот я смортю содержимое, сейчас там нули на винте, а в файле всякая шняга..
<teddyp1cker> да это просто сколько тебе рамы не жалко столько и bs давай, не суть
<Anton2d> Как быть то ?
<teddyp1cker> Anton2d: что тебе вообще нужно-то?
<Anton2d> Убедится что образ снялся точно
<Anton2d> может нужно сделать зачистку места на всех разделах которые там есть ? Типо ручной трим, перед созданием образа ?
<Anton2d> Но ведь не понятно как там контроллер шерудит, я не понимаю этот трим.
<Anton2d> От куда вообще контроллер может знать о файловых системах и их свободных блоках ? Тем более там есть и бтрфс и нтфс и екст4
<[Raiden]> копируя с устройства таким способом как выше, ты копируешь не с файловой системы, а с устройства
<[Raiden]> с файловой системой, с разметкой разделов и всем что есть
<Anton2d> это я прекрасно понимаю, мне это и надо.
<[Raiden]> контроллер вполне может знать о размерах физических блоков устройства.
<[Raiden]> о фс - врятли.
<Anton2d> Но тогда как трим должен сидеть и затирать нулями, ничего не зная о месте пустого блока на отмонтированном винте?
<Anton2d> короче умом это не понять, мистика какая-то.
<Anton2d> попробую сделать fstrim на всех фм перед перезагрузкой и подождать немного
<Anton2d> ну и нулями с помощью dd все свободное место забить, хотя черевато это наверное на бтрф делать
<[Raiden]> это делает скорее всего 1 из райверов. МОжет даже драйвер фс.
<[Raiden]> хз
<Anton2d> так не примотирован не один раздел, ни кто туда не лезет.
<[Raiden]> кстати, если есть трим и контроллер что-либо делает с ссд. То 2 имиджа всех блоков со всег оустройства в разное время...
<[Raiden]> может и должны отличаться
<[Raiden]> или я хз. У меня всё ещё хдд )
<Anton2d> Ну я это и предположил, только в голове не укладывается, как и когда трим успел потримить.
<[Raiden]> ты можешь смонтировать имидж и посчитать внутри хэши всех файлов и потом сравнить 2 списка.
<[Raiden]> и таким образом быть уверенным что файлы одинаковые.
<Anton2d> ;)
<Anton2d> Задачка на сутки наверное, у меня там винегрет из разный фс.
<[Raiden]> правда должен заметить, что делать имиджи не раздела, а всего устройства создают излишний геморой при монтировании, особенно если в имидже несколько разделов.
<Anton2d> все нормально монтируется потом.
<[Raiden]> я делаю обычно копии самих разделов.
<[Raiden]> sdxЦифра
<Anton2d> мне так не надо.
<[Raiden]> ок
<Anton2d> Это бекап винта перед его тотальным переколбашиванием, могу показать мой венигрет щаз.
<vjvjvj> n
<Anton2d> https://codeo.me/3Lj
<Anton2d> Из этого всего надо сделать приличный винт, двигать разделы, менять размер, некоторые удалять ;)
<[Raiden]> Я бы делал копии разделов кажыдй отдельно ) ПРосто монтировать их удобней для переноса инфы без фс, если придётся. Например на раздел другог оразмера.
<[Raiden]> или вообще можно тарить, места меньше займёт
<[Raiden]> сами фс не являются чем-то ценным.
<Anton2d> Да, но яж максималист, я хочу одной левой взять gparted и там надвигать, науменьшать наудалять, расширить
<[Raiden]> понятно
<Anton2d> После этого увидеть что все посыпалось и восстанавливать из бекапа ;)
<[Raiden]> кстати, гпартед нтфс разделы двигает крайне долго и расширяет\уменьшает.
<Anton2d> и ломает иногда
<[Raiden]> проприетарщина типа парагон хард диск менеджер справляется ощутимо быстрее
<[Raiden]> вот ломать не приходилось, тук, тук, тук ))
<Anton2d> всякие парагоны не чуят новых ФС.
<[Raiden]> У меня когда-то давно, тогда ещё юыл партишен мейджик, при ресайзе в доме свет отрубился :)
<andrex> воть у мня оно терабайт чет разбивало 12 часов с лишним, както неайс)
<[Raiden]> фс виделасть как енкий формат мейджика. Я изменил тип раздела на нтфс, проверил, и всё выжило.
<[Raiden]> во ттакое бывает
<[Raiden]> парагон как раз в отличие от некоторых аналогов довольно своевременно добавляет поддержку фс и большой список.
<Anton2d> Вооот поэтому и надо бекап конкретный делать! ;) ибо даже ИБП нету. А то у меня это с рабочей машины винт.
<[Raiden]> экст4 и бтрфс  оно знает.
<Anton2d> ого! уже бтрфс знает ?
<[Raiden]> в прочем, их возможно лучше двигать иначе. Я хотел предупредит ьпро нтфс.
<Anton2d> На ссд - слово медленно - не сушествует, можно расслабиться ;)
<[Raiden]> экст4 точно )
<Anton2d> Пойду-ка я пожалуй этот паргон "куплю" на каком-нибудь пиратбэйе ;Р И гляну завтра.
<[Raiden]> если что, за косяки я не в ответе ))
<Anton2d> Да ладно. На ночь такое творить уже не буду с рабочим винтом и кучей ;) яж даже не уверен в бекапе своём, надо пофайлово забекапить еще для верности.
<Anton2d> Все равно без точного бекапа и его проверки ничего ломать не стану ;)
<Anton2d> кстати о триме: └──▶ sudo fstrim -v /home/  /home/: 8661839872 bytes were trimmed
<[Raiden]> а у тебя ноут или десктоп?
<[Raiden]> для статистики , где люди втыкают ссд )
<Anton2d> десктоп обычный, точнее 2 на обоих ссд
<Anton2d> без ссд больше не хочу садиться за любую машину
<Anton2d> этот апгрейд дал больше эффекту, раз так в ....ть, чем все предыдущие смены процов, и добавления памяти ;)
<Anton2d> на одном сата2 на другом сата3 - разница на глаз невидна, только в тестах.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Anton2d> но и на глаз сравнивать нечестно, на одном ХР, на другом убунта ;) задачи разные тоже
<[Raiden]> какие модели ты взял?
<Anton2d> Device: "OCZ-VERTEX4"
<Anton2d>   Revision: "1.5"
<Anton2d> уже почти год им, тьфу тьфу тьфу пока ок.
<[Raiden]> ясно, посмотрю потом. Меня где-то год жаба душит )
<Anton2d> Хотя брака у них дофигища.
<Anton2d> И фирма вроде кому то продаётся. ЛУчше брать intel
<Anton2d> Меня просто подкупила гарантия 5 лет.
<Anton2d> Ну и безглючность этой конкретной вертекс-4. Другие у них есть и нехорошие, надо читать о них. По-моему вертекс-4 уже нету в продаже что то новое уже. Я собственно купил, включил и забил, всё работает.
<[Raiden]> ну это всё понятно.
<Anton2d> Недавно в другую совсем машину, не себе ставил какой-то интел 180 Гб, тоже прошло все как по маслу, но он 6 т.р. стоит.
<[Raiden]> не, если и уговорю жабу, то врятли на интел. Дорогие они.
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Ну есть выбор вроде, плексторы еще глянь, или может вертексы завалялись 4-е..
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> самсунг ещё интеерсен, есть нормальные отзывы.
<Anton2d> Не сталкивался с ними. Надо читать ихбит, там есть гуру, но темы там длиииииные.
<Anton2d> Хотя я там вычитал полезное на тот момент выбор сделал правильный.
<Anton2d> одно обидно 128 Гб - это очень очень мало.
<[Raiden]> Ну, мб.
<[Raiden]> мне бы хватило даже на дуалбут. корень, хом и винда ) А в домашней в основном конфиги храню и мелочь.
<Anton2d> только поначалу кажется... УУУУ 128 да щаз как поставлю туда, то и сё и вон это и пять виртуалок - а место то и кончилось.
<[Raiden]> Виртуалки разместить это конечн омысль.
<Anton2d> Они там просто летают как реалки ;)
<[Raiden]> тогда маловато )
<superorc> привет всем!
<superorc> как отправить простой запрос SQL используя cgi скрипт, через строку браузера?
<superorc> помогите пожалуйста
<superorc> site.com/cgi-bin/script.cgi
<superorc> а дальше как?
<snql> мсте знает толк в извращениях
<superorc> snql: есть идеи?
<superorc> нашел дырявый cgi скрипт на сайте, как через него делать запрос?
<snql> ну измени параметры и посмотри как ведет себя скрипт, на основании этого делай вывод об его устройстве
<[Raiden]> чем в лине сравнить файлы в 2 папках рекурсивно
<[Raiden]> по содержимому
<[Raiden]> вопрос снят
<Anton2d> ответ: diff -uNdr cat1 cat2
<[Raiden]> оффтопчик , про камеры телефонов http://4pda.ru/2014/01/30/138447/
<Anton2d> Короче про мою историю про образ винта, да образ отличается, да сильно, но отличия только на пустом пространстве. Файлы внутри фс - идентичны.
<Anton2d> Собака трим магическим образом. Причем на бтрфс потримил, при отмонтированном диске.
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, повесь образ в красный угол.... и свечку не забудь
<[Raiden]> возможно потрими при разманте.
<[Raiden]> лось
<Anton2d> Да нет же. Алгоритм такой. Отмонтировал, винт, перезагрузился.
<Anton2d> Не монтировал, сделал образ дд, тутже сравнил образ и винт - начиная с 40 г  - пошли отличия.
<Anton2d> В образе мусор, на винте - ноли.
<[Raiden]> хз тогда. Может быть есть ещё какая-то неучтенная причина. В любом случае , главное что бы файлы были целы )
<Anton2d> Целые, но про трим надо почитать, я подозреваю есть какая-то инфа, о тех блоках которые можно стирать, ФС передаёт её контроллеру, он шерудит в свободное время, когда ему надо.
<Anton2d> Хотя это из области мистики ;) Было б делать нефига поставил бы еще эксперимент, но фиг с ними.
<[Raiden]> полтергейтс
<OnkelTem> Неожиданный вопрос
<OnkelTem> Как добавить некий путь в системный путь?
<OnkelTem> Добавил в /etc/profile но это не помогло
<OnkelTem> То есть путь добавился под юзером, но если sudo <прога>, то он не находит прогу
<[Raiden]> cat /etc/environment |grep PATH
<[Raiden]> Хотя должно и из профайла работать. Как ты добавил?
<OnkelTem> не, из /etc/profile не работает
<[Raiden]> из юзерского профайла работает
<OnkelTem> Какой-то бред. Откуда берется path, когда делаешь sudo?
<[Raiden]> из переменной  PATH
<Anton2d> Блин да вчераже это вопрос мучали
<Anton2d> ~/.profile
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: ты стесняешся сказать что ты писал в профайл? Я выше спросил )
<OnkelTem> Так, а переменная PATH откуда берется?
<[Raiden]> системная из /etc/environment
<[Raiden]> ты вообще читаеш ьчат?
<Sergey_IT> как всё запущено (
<[Raiden]> каждый развлекается как умеет )
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, команду env попробуй
<Anton2d> "sudo <прога>, то он не находит прогу" - пример бы тогда уже показал и переменную патх
<OnkelTem> Бррр
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: давай по пунктам. 1. расскажи что ты делал.
<[Raiden]> ну или давай иначе. 1. отмени всё что ты сделал, 2. добавь в конец строки PATH в /etc/enviroment через двухточье и ребутнись.
<OnkelTem> Короче, чтобы быть конкретнее. Я ставлю Android Developer Tools в /opt/ADT
<[Raiden]> Это если овтечать на твой первый вопрос, про системную переменную.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я это уже делал.
<[Raiden]> Ещё есть пользователская
<[Raiden]> пользовательская находится в ~/.profile , синтаксис тот же.
<[Raiden]> если уже делал, возвращаемся обратно :) Покажи что ты делал
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: Я добавил в /etc/environment, дописал в конец. Ребутнулся.
<[Raiden]> что добавил
<[Raiden]> в этом вопрос состоит
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: :/opt/ADT/sdk/platform-tools"
<OnkelTem> which adb выдает этот путь
<OnkelTem> sudo which adb - ничего не выдает
<[Raiden]> Хм, забавно. Набери echo $PATH
<[Raiden]> там есть то что ты вписал?
<Anton2d> Нет надо сделать sudo -i  а потом посмотреть echo $PATH
<[Raiden]> и ещё, шелл у тебя bash?
<[Raiden]> не, так он рутом станет с энвироментом рута. Интересн опосмотреть что под юзером. Ну или и то и то.
<Anton2d> Он желает запускать от супер юзера
<Anton2d> через судо, значит и путь надо что бы у рута был
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: sudo echo $USER
<OnkelTem> ща ребят, по телефону отвлекаютю
<OnkelTem> наконец-то
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: echo $PATH выдает все как надо
<Sergey_IT> sudo hungup - так кажется (
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: шелл - да, bash
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: подстановка идёт из текущег оокружения в общем. По крайней мере если судо без параметров
<OnkelTem> Anton2d: в том и дело, что я не хочу никаких свичей к sudo добавлять, я так не привык
<Anton2d> [Raiden], да, но все равно при запуске от sudo - пути должны быть у рута я думаю.
<Anton2d> Ты глянь просто:
<OnkelTem> Удивляет то, что /etc/environment "не помог".
<Anton2d> sudo -i  а потом посмотреть echo $PATH
<Anton2d> будет твой путь там ?
<OnkelTem> Anton2d: а вот кстати нет, там тоже нет
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: я вижу только 1 причину, прописан не тот путь. набери which adb , без судо.
<OnkelTem> sudo printenv | grep PATH выдает стандартный путь: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: эта комнада выдает всё как надо: /opt/ADT/sdk/platform-tools/adb
<OnkelTem> может ещё раз ребутнуться? надо попробовать
 * OnkelTem отправил MBP в ребут
<OnkelTem> Не, не помогло. Офигеть...
<OnkelTem> Сейчас всё чётче некуда, в /etc/environment прописан путь, который недоступен, когда делаешь sudo
<Anton2d> Ну остаётся только в /root/.profile запихнуть ;)
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: впиши тогда руту в /root/.profile  , что бы долго не думать.
<Anton2d> Я не знаю даже как так.
<Anton2d> Одновременно
<OnkelTem> Да, остается
<[Raiden]> Возможно какой-нить убунтовский баг.  Где-то у рута перезаписывает путь
<[Raiden]> на не тот что в  /etc/environment
<OnkelTem> ога
<[Raiden]> ну или я туплю, что бывает не редко
<OnkelTem> Как в /root/.profile прописывать, с export или без?
<OnkelTem> по ходу без
<OnkelTem> Муаххахха
<OnkelTem> Не работает!
<OnkelTem> Только с -i работает (разумеется)
<Anton2d> еще раз sudo -i  а потом посмотреть echo $PATH
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: или особенности sudo
<[Raiden]> да, надо заново судо -и  что бы перечитало
<Anton2d> и даже хуже прописать прямо из под рута в $PATH для проверки
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: врятли
<Anton2d> Короче sudo visudo
<Anton2d> и изучать этот файл и инфу об нем.
<[Raiden]> вот блин ))
<Anton2d> Больше я не знаю чё делать ;)
<[Raiden]> век живи, век учись, всёравно ламером помрёшь.
<OnkelTem> это да
<[Raiden]> это особенност ьсудо
<[Raiden]> в судоерс всё описано
<Anton2d> угу
<OnkelTem> сам сейчас в man sudo сижу
<OnkelTem> судоерс, да, тоже надо глянуть
<[Raiden]> Defaults        env_reset
<[Raiden]> Defaults        secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<OnkelTem> :facepalm:
<OnkelTem> гыгы
<[Raiden]> а я ваще красный как помидор ))
<Anton2d> Я первый угадал ;)
<OnkelTem> env_reset может убрать? или не стоит вот
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], космонавт зарулил
<OnkelTem> нет, вообще всё это бред, все эти пляски с путями
<OnkelTem> Система как бы намекала: чувак, за 10 минут не вышло, ищи другие пути, так как в конце может постигнуть разочарование
<OnkelTem> и нет чтобы остановиться, в итоге пришли к тому, что придется править например sudoers, что как бы намекае
<OnkelTem> надо было взять просто и сделать 1 симлинк: ln -s /opt/ADT/sdk/platform-tools/adb /usr/local/bin!
<OnkelTem> +adb
 * OnkelTem рычит
<[Raiden]> можно и так. Я так делаю для скриптов своих. они все лежат в 1 папке scripts и на них симлинки в /usr/local - это позволяет бекапить папку конкретно со скриптами и иметь к ним доступ от любого юзера.
<OnkelTem> Вот ток хотел сказать про удобство портирования таких вещей
<OnkelTem> а не конфиги править
<Anton2d> ну кстати да !
<Anton2d> Так правильней же, вот мы ламеры
<OnkelTem> Я вообще стараюсь по-минимуму правленных конфигов иметь.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: любопытно, а где твоя дира scripts?
<OnkelTem> под юзером или нет?
<[Raiden]> есть еoё решение -  alias adb='путь и т.д.'
<[Raiden]> нет, тоже в /usr/local , там у меня ещё геймс , валлпаперс, иконс
 * OnkelTem внимательно посмотрел на [Raiden]
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: чем же оно отличное, если env_reset в судоерсах прописан?
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: а альясы в теории не переменные
<[Raiden]> хотя может и побьются
<OnkelTem> более чем уверен, что они порежутся. Иначе это небезопасно
<[Raiden]> тоже
<[Raiden]> да, пожалуй
<[Raiden]> пусть будет симлинк
<[Raiden]> или ты можешь править судоерс. И просто переносить ег окаждый раз на новую систему )
<[Raiden]> если есть копия конфигов или ты помнишь что где менял, то можно не боятся иметь их кучу.
<[Raiden]> нынешние Олимпийские игры будут транслироваться на аудиторию в более 4 000 000 000 человек, что составляет примерно 2/3 от населения планеты
<OnkelTem> Особенно этому рады Сирийские христиане
<[Raiden]> у них тоже есть тв?
<OnkelTem> Уверен, что было.
<OnkelTem> Пока там не начала демократия наступать )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я сейчас осваиваю CyanogenMod на своем Nexus 10
<OnkelTem> не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> У меня есть смар тна андройде. Конкретно циан не пробовал. ПРобовал vanilla rootbox
<OnkelTem> А я вот второй день пытаюсь заставиь свой планшет 1) раздавать инет по USB и 2) юзать инет по USB
<[Raiden]> и не впечатлился. Я уже привык к стоку. Он не тольк остабильней но и делает всё что надо.
<[Raiden]> к самой прошивке сторонней у меня нет претензий и настроек больше. Но вот софт типа будильника, звонизки и т.д. Поюзав другие я понял что я хочу сток.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: ну, я на cyan поставил Google Apps и всё стало как раньше
<[Raiden]> ну, у меня просто самсунг. Ту тсвои приложения озвученные выше. В циане и других опенсорсах другие.
<[Raiden]> одним гаппсом не исправить
<[Raiden]> и камера тоже не понравилась
<[Raiden]> Поэтому дефолт очень важен. Пользовател ьвырабатывает привычку )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: Юзать инет по юсб у меня тоже была идея. Но я на неё забил в итоге. МОжно купить вифи адаптер и делат ьиз него точку доступа. Есжи жаба душит купить роутер.
<[Raiden]> в лине правда есть нюансы с этим, но решаемые. Гдавное что бы адаптер был на нормальном чипе.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: как оказалось, из стокового ведра 4.4.2 для нексуса выпилена возможность usb tethering. Поэтому пришлось пробовать CM
<[Raiden]> понятно
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: так что о reverse usb tethering можно было только мечтать
<[Raiden]> сток н анексусе и цм наверное не сильно отличаются.
<OnkelTem> а вообще всё началось с того, что я позавчера решил сделать из планшета - второй экран для ноутбука
<OnkelTem> Отличаются, но (!) usb tethering там тоже был выпилен! Вчера на их канали болтал с челом, у которго френд - мейнтейнер CM. Он меня спросил, не мог бы я описать test case для аргументации включения usb tethering
<OnkelTem> Я был удивлен, если честно. А если говорю вайфая нет? Ну этого аргумента и хватило. Сегодня мне скинул ссылку на пробный билд, где tethering включен.
<OnkelTem> Вроде работает, но не без ньюансов. Почему-то google play не может скачать ничего, а вот browser бегает
<OnkelTem> Вот сейчас как раз ковыряюсь с этим
<[Raiden]> у тебя в ноуте нету вифи адаптера?
<[Raiden]> если есть то этого достаточно, не нужно возиться с юсб
<OnkelTem> не обязательно ноут. Я хочу иметь возможность подключать планшет к любому компу с USB и инетом
<[Raiden]> я про инет в обе стороны
<[Raiden]> ок
<OnkelTem> почему нет? вот у меня WiFi дома глючный
<OnkelTem> Время от времени просто пакетики перестают бегать по WiFi. Но это не так часто происходит, где-то раза 3-4 в день. А вот у меня у мамки в Москве на Люблино, так там вообще жесть. Разные WiFi роутеры пробовал, ничего не помогает. Раз в
<OnkelTem> несоклько минут просто рвется WiFi link
<OnkelTem> пробовал на всех каналах, по очереди, и не раз
<OnkelTem> по ходу какая-то жесть в радиэфире происходит
<[Raiden]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1779925_582518711837651_1851817152_n.jpg
<OnkelTem> Да и скорость, честно говоря, по этим вашим WiFi-ям - так себе!
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: вот похоже нам также "повезло". Я не смог понять правда откуда это всё.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: У меня сейчас роутер стоит - Ubiquiti. Он умеет визуализировать канал.
<OnkelTem> Меня не радует человеческая память. Когда уже будут вшивать в башку нормальные процессоры?
 * OnkelTem собирается духом, чтобы настроить iptables и понимает, что последний раз это делал лет 6 назад
<[Raiden]> веди заметки
<slava_slava> hello
<tagezi> ку
<slava_slava> mva -whois
<slava_slava> привет Лера
<tagezi> ну привет
<tagezi> OnkelTem: iptables нужно как чистку автомата.. есть свободное время, настроил,растроил, настроил..и так пока кровь из носа не пойдёт )
<slava_slava> как Андрей?
<tagezi> а кто у нас андрей? )
<slava_slava> мне нужен совет. Полетела Убунту 13.04 при попытке обновления. НА рабочем столе была нужная мне папка. Я загрузился с лайв юсб - как найти ту папку?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я пробовал, но так и не придумал формата нормального. Я сделал сайт, куда сам ходил, и где размещал всякое. Но неудобно искать было.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: нужен какой-то инструмент специализиролванный, но мне пока такие не попадались
<slava_slava> Лера - брат твой Андрей
<tagezi> у меня нет брата андрея
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь cherrytree без каких-либ овебтехнологий или онлайна.
<tagezi> рабочий стол.. у тебя юнити как рабачий стол?
<slava_slava> да юнити
<tagezi> щас запущу, её.. гляну куда там сохраняется рабочий стол.. вообще помоему идиотская привычка на раб стол сохранять
<slava_slava> <tagezi> я записал Xubuntu на флешку
<[Raiden]> slava_slava: папка называется либо Рабочий Стол , либo Desktop в домашней папке.
<[Raiden]> сейчас это во всех де одинаково
<tagezi> да точно
<slava_slava> [Raiden] - той папки не видно
<tagezi> эм.. потому что нужно лесть на винт, а не в своей папке смотреть, на лайфе под крысой её вроде и нет
<[Raiden]> значит её нету, либо не твоя хомпапка , либо в названии вначале точка и твой фм не показывает скрытые.
<[Raiden]> угу, некотоыре пытаются лезть на лайв
<tagezi> залезаешь на винт.. там ищешь /home/твой_ник/Рабочий стол
<tagezi> http://www.pcweek.ru/business/article/detail.php?ID=131046
<tagezi> популярная такая статейка, сравнение бизнес маделей ППО и СПО
<tagezi> жаль не дописана до логического конца
<slava_slava> <tagezi> - я тему создал на форуме - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=238137.msg1869841#msg1869841
<slava_slava> <tagezi> - там есть вывод команды fdisk -l
<tagezi> у меня крыса сама цепляет винт.. даж не нужно ничего мудрить
<tagezi> токо на прошлой неделе на винте бэд-блоки фиксировал
<tagezi> пришлось размонтировать руками
<[Raiden]> в выводе фдиска я не вижу линуксовых разделов.
<[Raiden]> но!
<[Raiden]> бывает так, что тип раздела неверный. Это объяснило бы почему сами не монтируются
<[Raiden]> просто руками пробуй монтировать каждый
<[Raiden]> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdxx /mnt
<slava_slava> [Raiden] -у меня стояли виндовс и убунту. после обновления убунту перестала работать. При загрузке писало что проблема с grub
<[Raiden]> если на каком-то из них есть эта фс, то может смонтироваться
<[Raiden]> slava_slava: а ты убунту не через вуби ставил?
<[Raiden]> прям из винды
<tagezi> так вроде в sda5 у него ext4, разве не?
<[Raiden]> 7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<[Raiden]> линуксовый партишен тип 83
<[Raiden]> так что хз
 * OnkelTem печально смотрит на -26° за бортом и понимает, что никогда раньше еще так сильно не переживал что кончились сигареты
<tagezi> ваще странная разметка.. и свопа нет
<tagezi> OnkelTem: мне бы твои проблеммы )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: некурение есть великий дар, который легко получить.
<[Raiden]> )
<slava_slava> [Raiden] - я не помню, давно уже ставил. Может и через Вуби
<slava_slava> я форматировал своп
<[Raiden]> slava_slava: когда-то давно можно было ставить через вуби. В таком режиме убунта ставилась в файл на разделе с виндой.
<tagezi> говорят же, работает не трогай.. тронул, первыйм белом сделай бэкап
<tagezi> д*
<[Raiden]> если у тебя такой вариант, то можно вытащить файлы, если такой файл существует. Он монтируется почти как реальынй раздел
<slava_slava> <tagezi> - я не думал что такие проблемы будут после обновления
<[Raiden]> ключевое слово ЕСЛИ
<slava_slava> [Raiden] - на диске С нет папки от Вуби
<slava_slava> Есть ли шансы восстановить папку?
<[Raiden]> это уже вопрос про ntfs и виндовс. Шансы есть при условии что они не перезаписались другими. Средсв восстановления много.
<[Raiden]> опять же если ты так ставил
<[Raiden]> сейчас вуби и такой вариант установки не поддерживается.
<[Raiden]> и слава богу )
<tagezi> да он уже года 2 как не поддерживаеться,вроде
<slava_slava> [Raiden] -нет не перезаписались.  я отформатировал только своп раздел. Тот где стояла убунту не трогал. Там была ФС ext4
<[Raiden]> ну может к нам товарищ из анабиоза пришел
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не слышал, когда libreOffice 4.2 появиться в репах?
<[Raiden]> slava_slava: сплыла значит
<[Raiden]> tagezi: есть только на ппа или в 14.04
<slava_slava> [Raiden] - всмисле - всплыла?
<[Raiden]> slava_slava: забудь про свои файлы
<tagezi> ты особенно добр в 4 часа утра )
<slava_slava> [Raiden] -то все из-за ехт4?
<[Raiden]> slava_slava: всё из-за того, что на твоём хдд , судя по фдиску, нету экст4
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тут есть ппа http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2014/01/libreoffice-42.html
<slava_slava> [Raiden] - я перезагружусь сейчас с лайв юсб и скину вывод mount
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> [Raiden]: этот говноблогер даже не посмотрел что ставиться будет не релиз а тестовая версия
<tagezi> пререлиз я и сам нашёл
<[Raiden]> жди тогда
<tagezi> на оф сайте есть deb пакет, но ставить из него не охото.. они через неделю баги начнут править и опять всё руками качать
<tagezi> говорят rtf-формат допилили до ума
<[Raiden]> есть ещё в таком виде http://ru.libreoffice.org/download/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-31
<tagezi> ну про эти пакетики я и говорю )
<tagezi> ладно.. подождём )
<tagezi> может поставить себе 14.04?
<tagezi> хоть польза какая-то от меня будет )
<[Raiden]> поставь.
<tagezi> http://sandboxinfographics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/computer_programming_languages.jpg-138105951848gnk.png
<tagezi> странно.. по прошлогодним отчетам линкидин самый востребованый язык питон
<tagezi> больше всего требуеться программеров
<[Raiden]> мне он никогда не нравился, особенн ообязательное форматирование )
<tagezi> ну, язык не плохой.. Компас 3D на нём написан.. не полностью.. но основные ибы
<tagezi> либы
<tagezi> язык который даёт возможность распространять программы в бинарниках будучи скриптовым.. притом достаточно быстрый
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-SmucOovjkWE/UunIidJHffI/AAAAAAAADlM/3yTngn1XQVk/w346-h372-no/New+formula+of+Energy+like+Albert+Einstein.JPG
<[Raiden]> вот как он это изобрёл )
<OnkelTem> Кто знает где взять примеры скриптов для Network Manager'а? Или может есть какое дополнительное софто, которое позволит как-то более advanced настраивать NM?
<OnkelTem> Мне вот нужно upon connection to a specific network добавлять в iptable всякое
<OnkelTem> Понятно, что они /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ скорее всего должны ложиться, скрипты эти. Но никаких примеров в /usr/share/doc/network-manager* найти не могу
<OnkelTem> Пойду у буржуев что-ли спрошу
<[Raiden]> выполнять скрипты при конекте оно может.
<[Raiden]> но как надо читать, я не в курсе.
<tagezi> блин, установочный образ гиг весит теперь
<tagezi> с каждый разом всё больше и больше
<Anton2d> Вот это проблема ;( "Appears changing UUID is not possible on btrfs!?!!"
<Anton2d> А мне по зарез надо поменять ююид
<Anton2d> Блин засада, везде пишут, что ююид поменять почти не реально, он много где там внутри записан.
<Anton2d> Неужели все так плохо... про btrfs http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.btrfs/12180
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> С жабера прилетело https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-nTFv8vn3ets/UutSDbbMnUI/AAAAAAAAZ4k/gJm0_UyNAwU/w604-h431-no/%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%B0.jpg
<greys> приветствую
<andrex> бугагашеньки
<SergeyIT> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, Есть контакт.
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<[Raiden]> ктоя гдея
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> кстати, вуби до сих пор в образы ставят о_О
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4ISqq
<tagezi> я думал от него уже отказались
<kashel> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> и вам не кашлять
<kashel> ок
<tagezi> ну вот, всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ну вот и тебе
<tagezi> почистил ноут, в доме стало заметно холоднее
<tagezi> но система стала летать )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тебя, наверое, ииальная итота дома, раз ноут пылью не забиваеться
<Sergey_IT> как карлсон?
<tagezi> быстрее )
<tagezi> и не жужит больше
<Sergey_IT> у нас пыли много, к сожалению... лет 5 как, от машин или строек, раньше меньше было
<tagezi> Ну, из куллера выковырял калтун целый
<tagezi> термопасту не поменял, небыло под рукой.. ну, вроде нормально охлаждается, посмотрим, если что поменяем
<Sergey_IT> я недавно чистил, совсем немного было, а вот в десктопе гораздо больше
<tagezi> вроде я собирать этого монстра научился
<tagezi> может ты работаешь за ноутом очень редко
<Sergey_IT> первый раз страшно
<tagezi> у меня ноут как основной инструмент.. работает почти постоянно
<Sergey_IT> так по вечерам только
<tagezi> ну, не то что бы страшно.. просто шлейфы эти новые идиотские, а мне что бы к куллеру подкопаться, нужно почти все отсоединить.. я их правильно присоединил только с пятого раза
<tagezi> а лишние болтики всёравно, как положено,остались
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подскажите, что то у меня scaling_max_freq и scaling_min_freq одинаковые значения прописаны.
<tagezi> а должны быть разные?
<Sergey_IT> а это что за частоты?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а по названию не понятно? Min и max то есть пределы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у проца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/9FRvfv3P то есть фактически не понижает частоту
<Sergey_IT> на моем атоме все нормально, а у тебя молотит на максималке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да молотит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как пофиксить
<Sergey_IT> погугли
<Sergey_IT> где эти параметры прописаны?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в процессе. Интересует вопрос, если ручками туда вписать, работать будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: /sys/devices/system/cpu а там по номерам ядер внутри
<Sergey_IT> у меня разные, а поменять... попробуй, расскажешь
<Sergey_IT> хотя, это же не файлы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поменял. Файлы. Посмотрим статистику
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://linuxshare.ru/docs/distro/redhat/el6/Power_Management_Guide/tuning_cpufreq_policy_and_speed.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, прям на лету сработало. Интересно останется после ребута
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/jPDLXNzL cpufreq stats: 2.90 GHz:97,65%, 2.20 GHz:0,00%, 1.70 GHz:0,03%, 800 MHz:2,32%  (522) данные пошли меняться
<Sergey_IT> не перепишутся ли параметры после перезагрузки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не должны наверно, иначе в статье было бы указано писать в конфиг а не в эти файлы
<Sergey_IT> попробуешь... странно, а если проц поменять, кто параметры перепишет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот как лечить кирилицу в этом случае http://postimg.org/image/cj07zia4b/ это даже логина в консоль не было
<tagezi> а это не кирилица
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего тогда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Те же квадратики вижу в сообщении "диски на проверялись N загрузок ..."
<tagezi> может конечно ты там где-то писал на кирилице, но текст-то по английски идёт.. не может весь текст по английски, а 4 знака в серелине по русски )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я там ничего не писал, это при загрузке
<tagezi> штранно.. оно как-то не естемтвенно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самые первые строчки, 2 квадрата это слово "на"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я просто видел это сообщение нормальным
<tagezi> хм.. ну тогда копни всторону руссификации консоли..
<tagezi> там настройки одинаковые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ДО входа в консоль.
<Sergey_IT> это в консоли до авторизации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Выруби систему некорректно, при загрузке увидишь подобное
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=153263.0
<tagezi> а потом что всё пучком становиться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да. А известные мне методы русификации нацелены на действие после авторизации
<[Raiden]> Я могу дать только команды для настройки консоли. Как именно это убрать не знаю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, после логина в консоли все норм
<tagezi> поидее и до должно быть всё нормально
<[Raiden]> Кстати, в арче груб на русском и даже сообщения типа: загружается имидж фс , когда инитрд только грузится.
<[Raiden]> я думаю и тут так можно сделать, допилить
<tagezi> мате сделали свой дистр на основе арча )
<[Raiden]> вот 3 команды позволяющие настроить русский
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> sudo update-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> но что делат ьс сообщениями при самой загрузке - надо гуглить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: по твоей ссылке пихать setupcon rc.local и console-setup работают после логина
<[Raiden]> rc.local не факт что выполняется до проверки винтов. Даже наверняка после.
<[Raiden]> по хооршему локализация должна примениться из груба или из инитрд. - я бы сюда копал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: склоняюсь что все же вот это http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/russian_font_in_console
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фота кстати с сервера 12ю04
<[Raiden]> вот это руководство вроде ничего
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: кстати не в курсе, как обстоят дела с adobe flash на armhf архитектуре?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Думаю , если арзитектура отличная от телефонов на андройде, то никак.
<[Raiden]> если похожая, и речь про андройд-устройство, то возможно есть шанс.
<[Raiden]> Если не про андройд то врятли.
<MolbOrg> JohnDoe_71Rus у тебя там иксовое вообще не стартует или - в принципе если иксовый бут то и проблемы наверно не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> речь про кубибоард. На нем и андроид работает и дебиан. Вот в дебиан и хочется flash. Там вместо огнелиса ледяной писец
<[Raiden]> есть плейеры позволяющие смотреть ютуб без флэша.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> MolbOrg: сервер, с консолью. Иксы отсутствуют как класс
<[Raiden]> а сайты и баннеры - с ними всё будет плохо
<MolbOrg> JohnDoe_71Rus: не очень в курсе как это называется, но при загрузке можно инициализировать видео в текстовый или графический режим - у тебя там текстовый
<MolbOrg> хз у меня надо отпинываться от этого графического режима специально, так оно норовит в нем грузиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.cubieforums.com/index.php/topic,1383.msg9126.html#msg9126 сделал то же самое, но браузер не хромиум. он плагин не видит
<MolbOrg> *уточнение - норовит соотвественно не в убунте
<artus> туц
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Anton2d> ё!
<Anton2d> !етить
<[Raiden]> иди отдыхай )
<Anton2d> иду
<Anton2d> щаз дослушаю /!mp3_sort/!Prog/Rare Bird/1969 - Rare Bird/05 - Beautiful Scarlet.mp3
<Anton2d> и спать
<[Raiden]> ноу водка ноу край )
<[Raiden]> боб марли вспомнился
<Anton2d> да!
<Anton2d> Ес вотка, ес бэцби?
<Anton2d> *бэйби?
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> И ли там "нах воман, донт край" было...
<Anton2d> Но, йес сэр!  Нафинг элс маттерс!
<Anton2d> Ах "Ноу вомен, ноу край!" Вот.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-01
<vamadir> народ, никто не в курсе насчет видео хостинга, желательно фри, но можно платный но не очень дорогой. Ну и еще чтобы не могли удалить по авторскимправам. Думаю сделать видео сайт(портал) для просмотра аниме.
<markmx> дурги, подскажите внешний девайс для захвата видео с hdmi кабеля, по типа http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/intensity/ такой штуки, только чтоп под нашими пингвинами
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь знает, как в OpenOffice/LibreOffice отрубить создание списка по Enter??
<OnkelTem> Вымораживает просто это поделие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в офисе от мелкомягких вроде бы так же.
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<[Raiden]> Класс\имя окна можно как-то заменить?
<[Raiden]> как узнить пид запущенного приложения из баш-скрипта?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-02
<viktorminator> всем доброй ночи. подскажите кто какой сборкой пользуется? дайте ссылку. есть какая-то сборка с уже настроенной всякой лабудой для веб-разработчиков? =)
<viktorminator> *пожалуйста
<UNIm95> viktorminator:  В смысле?
<UNIm95> viktorminator:  Про какие сборки ты спрашиваешь?
<viktorminator> ну может кто не на классической убунте сидит, а там "сборка" какая-то удобная, чтобы по минимуму ставить нужно было программы
<UNIm95> viktorminator: А чем стандарт не устраивает?
<viktorminator> я раньше использовал Junior Ubuntu - но что-то там сдох процесс
<UNIm95> + проприетарные кодеки
<viktorminator> та бляха сейчас ставишь стандарт, лезет реклама, амазон в глаза + убунту one - ещё какая-то хрень...
<viktorminator> сейчас линукс-минт использую Cinnamon, нашёл скрипт на гитхабе для "доустановки" необходимых программ-скриптов для девелопера, какое-то гавно доустановил =))) что хочу - не работает, что не хочу установилось. ппц.
<UNIm95> Какая реклама?
<viktorminator> амазон долбанный =)))
<UNIm95> Что я пропустил
<viktorminator> + когда запускаешь Менеджер программ лезет тоже реклама
<UNIm95> Никогда не видел
<viktorminator> запусти менеджер программ и там набери любую программу и будет выскакивать в начале запуска + потом платные проги
<UNIm95> хотя после смерти гнома 2 я на хфце перебежал
<viktorminator> в Минте такого нет
<viktorminator> сёдня попробовал хфце - шустрый, но говно =)))
<viktorminator> как винда 93я - такое ощущение (не хочу никого обидеть и задеть тонкие струны души кулхацкера :) )
<UNIm95> Чем аргументируешь что говно?
<viktorminator> выглядит уныло
<viktorminator> работает быстро - не спорю, не глючит
<UNIm95> Что уныло?
<viktorminator> xfce - квадратные грани, квадратики
<UNIm95> и?
<UNIm95> стандартная схема оформления
<viktorminator> может я какой-то базовый поставил... ладн, отличная, но мне не понравилась. так пойдёт?
<UNIm95> ок
<viktorminator> :-D
<UNIm95> Вопрос к тебе такой: нафиг прыгать между сборками если надо напилить то что поставил?
<viktorminator> та вот сижу 3й напильник меняю =))) пиляю искры летят...
<viktorminator> ладн. спасибо за беседу. доброй ночи.
<superorc> всем привет!
<superorc> как выходные?
<andrex> норм
<andrex> такс скажитека мне вот чаго: как на усб наряжение поднять?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем? там 5v должно быть
<andrex> тьфу ты мне нада силу тока увеличить)
<andrex> с 500 до 900
<andrex> или грубо говоря заставить работать usb 3.0 как 3.0 с девайсами usb 2.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тока внешняя зарядка на 1-2A и что бы девайс мог ее опознать как зарядку. Кстати сам девайс может больше положеного лимита не кушать. У меня наушники и гарнитура от одной и той же зарядки разные токи берут. А кубик так и целый ампер с нее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может брать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ух ты, сообщение порезалось )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот чё значит правильный клиент
<vamadir> народ есть вопрос. Как сделать так чтобы запускалось только одно приложение (одна копия). Допустим xchat с ползунка unity запускалась только одна копия. При повторном нажатии чтобы открывалась старая копия
<Sergey_IT> vamadir, одна запускается... как сделал, что несколько?
<vamadir> <Sergey_IT> ну я свернул в трей. После чего возможно запустить еще одну копию
<vamadir> так как приложение не в окне а в трее, панель юнити не видит приложение
<Sergey_IT> х-чата нет, но видно это с ним связано
<vamadir> хм... ну не критично конечно. но хотелось бы сделать все идеально :)
<vamadir> Sergey_IT а нет какой нибудь программы чтобы приложения раскидывать по определенным рабочим столам. Домустим браузер на 1 во весь экран, терминалы на 2й в каскадном режиме на всю площадь экрана
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, в кде вроде можно сконфигурить
<Sergey_IT> я руками закидываю shift+ctrl+alt+стрелка
<onizu> всем привет )
<onizu> would it be possible to run a mac version of a program on linux rather than running its windows version using wine on linux?
<tagezi> onizu: и тебе привет
<onizu> can i talk in english?
<onizu> i am learning russian :)
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь знает где настраивается KDE-шный expose?
<OnkelTem> Ну когда все окна показываются
<OnkelTem> Можно сделать так, чтобы показывались окна только с текущего Workspace?
<UNIm95>  onizu: Лучше через вайн
<UNIm95> onizu:  Ты понял что я ответил? Do you understand what i answered.
<onizu> UNIm95, yes
<onizu> but mac is also unix based
<onizu> so i think it should be more compatible
<UNIm95> onizu: Нет. ты не прав
<UNIm95> там каталоги по-разному сделаны и многое другое отличается от классической юникс системы
<onizu> how so?
<UNIm95> Тут я не понял твой вопрос.
<onizu> UNIm95> onizu: Нет. ты не прав <--- why?
<onizu> be right back, i have to restart
<onizu> hi
<onizu> how do i remove the vk.com webapp from unity
<onizu> ?
<UNIm95> onizu: MacOS не совместима с POSIX на уровне файловой системы. + никто пока не делал эмуляторов MacOs для linux
<onizu> mac is not POSIX ?
<UNIm95> onizu: Он не полностью совместим с posix
<onizu> ok
<OnkelTem> Но он хотя бы FHS поддерживает вроде как
<OnkelTem> но всё равно это меня не убедила, поэтому я MacOS не запускаю, вот так
<OnkelTem> не убедило*
<OnkelTem> Хотя один раз тут запускал, чтобы флешку отформатировать. Linux и Windows не справились
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  Что бы справился линукс надо было сделать sudo форматируй флешку
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: gparted стало быть этого не умеет?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Это же классическая шутка
<OnkelTem> не в курсе шутки )
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: http://xkcd.com/149/
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: )))))))))))
<OnkelTem> Офигеть, не видел
<OnkelTem> Класс!
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  Мы же живём только ради юмора =)
<Sergey_IT> и благодаря ему
<OnkelTem> хз, я вот благодаря пиву живу по ходу
<OnkelTem> я бы на нем женился
<Sergey_IT> пиво - путь вникуда
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: я знаю, камрад
<OnkelTem> это я так шучу, с грустной рожей
<Sergey_IT> а я серьезно
<OnkelTem> да я понял
<Sergey_IT> хотя от стаканчика пива не отказываюсь )
<OnkelTem> главное — не жениться на нём
<OnkelTem> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BfdgWCKCMAAHS1G.jpg:large - картинка сегодня порадовала. Министры обороны: Норвегии, Швеции, Нидерландов и Германии. Нам хана.
<Sergey_IT> не открывает страницу (
<OnkelTem> ща поправим
<OnkelTem> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryagcnyu8sk6sut/BfdgWCKCMAAHS1G.jpg
<Sergey_IT> как они похожу друг на друга - одног о типа
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-26
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет
<ELvsUniSoft> подскажите пожалуйста, где хранится список приложений? например, если запустить с терминала, то нормально. а вот в списке "открыть файл другим приложением" его нету, как и в меню (
<ELvsUniSoft> на сколько я понял, приложение устанавливается, но не проходит настройка... apt-get пишет "Настраивается пакет snappy (0.2-1) ..." и завершает сие действо. при установке других пишет что-то там про меню, триггеры и т.д.
<protopopulus> ELvsUniSoft, тебе надо добавить приложение в список? Если так, то посмотри как делать desktop-файлы.
<protopopulus> А еще в ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list загляни
<ELvsUniSoft> protopopulus: как я понимаю, desktop-файл это по сути ярлык? пробовал засовывать в /usr/share/applications, не помогло (
<protopopulus> Ассоциации фалйов прописаны в mimeapps.list. Сам недавно парился
<protopopulus> А десктоп-фалй, да, аналог ярлыка
<ELvsUniSoft> protopopulus: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list тут, как я понял, ассоциации, и в них "перенаправление" на тот самый ярлык?
<protopopulus> Так точно
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо, буду пробовать ) а в /usr/share/applications в файле bamf.index тоже надо прописывать?
<protopopulus> Вот про это не знаю
<ELvsUniSoft> что-то похоже на то, какие параметры передаваться должны... хотя это вроде как реализовано в самом десктоп-файле...
<piyavking> в уср/шар/аппс не надо.
<ELvsUniSoft> всем спасибо огромное )
<aleksei`> утра
<protopopulus> Hola
<tagezi> утра
<piyavking> утра.
<andrex> утра у них понимаешли >_<
<SergeyIT> раннее
<tagezi> да ваще только глазки продрал ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у вас там зима? или просто голый асфальт?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зима, снега не много, но есть )
<PashaU> пля, что-то делаю не так.... Ребята, кто с webmin'ом на бубунту сервер работал?
 * andrex и работал и не работал, посмотрел и выкинул
<PashaU> andrex: у меня в апаче не хотят корректно работать вируальные хосты (( какой адрес не набери - выкидывает в корень /var/www
<PashaU> хосты создавал из webmin'a
<PashaU> кстати, может есть еще какой "вменяемый" веб-менеджер для сервера?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-27
<delir06> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<delir06> !search [ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> Found: bot, ubotu, help
<SergeyIT> утра. Андрексу - ночи
<tagezi> дада, утра.. и Андрексу тоже )
<andrex> вечер у мну вечер
<andrex> но похоже как будто ночер
<tagezi> да ладно.. вечер, утер, всё относительно ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стандартное галактическое время
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-28
<delister> Всем привет
<delister> никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой, в гугл хром когда вызываешь контекстное меню перед его появлением просвечивается картинка на рабочем столе (по размеру будущего контекстного меню)...как это можно устранить ?
<SergeyIT> утра. А что за бот у нас появился?
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> а фиг его знает.. главное, чтобы не баловал
<|Bot|> SergeyIT, это какой ?
<|Bot|> 8-)
<SergeyIT> |Bot|, какой-какой... ботистый
<gregorijus> Добрый день. Может мне кто-нибудь помочь?
<gregorijus> http://s1.postimg.org/5c9x9l1vj/pulse.png
<gregorijus> в ручную запустить тоже не разрешает
<PashaU> всем привет! есть живые? нужна срочная помощь по бубунте сервер
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<PashaU> Sergey_IT: та мне живой диалог нужен
<PashaU> ситуация такова
<PashaU> привез сконфигурированный сервер на адрес. подцепил к сети к питанию, включил и уехал
<Sergey_IT> пока только флуд
<PashaU> из дома залез на роутер, роутер сервак видит
<PashaU> адрес есть
<PashaU> но ни один порт на сервере не открыт
<PashaU> я не могу зайти ни по ssh ни по вебу
<PashaU> то есть он не догрузился
<Sergey_IT> а чо запущено на портах?
<PashaU> ну мне бы хотя бы до банального 22 порта добраться
<PashaU> а он странным образом недоступен
<PashaU> закрыт
<Sergey_IT> а фтп запущен?
<PashaU> фтп сервер там есть, должен был запуститься, но тоже подцепиться не могу
<PashaU> перенаправления портов на роутере переделывал.
<PashaU> то есть роутер отпадает
<Sergey_IT> не факт
<PashaU> я перенаправления полностью пересоздавал
<PashaU> на роутере
<Sergey_IT> тогда порты должны быть видны, если не закрыты
<PashaU> на чем он мог остановиться при загрузке? сетевой интерфейс то он поднял
<Sergey_IT> не скажу, с серверами не работал, у меня простой дескоп сервером служит
<PashaU> беда
<Sergey_IT> проверил, по ip и по url пингуется, все остальное закрыто
<PashaU> что проверил?
<Sergey_IT> свой сервер )
<PashaU> у меня он уже был настроен, я на работе его подготовил полностью. поднят ssh, веб, фтп
<PashaU> а привез на адрес, и в спешке не проконтролировал загрузку первую, поставил и ушел. самое интересное, что загрузка, видимо, дошла до поднятия сетевого интерфейса, а вот дальше походу остановка. причем роутер видит его
<Sergey_IT> телепатить остается только
<PashaU> eue
<PashaU> угу
<PashaU> смею предположить, что он прогрузился в safemode
<PashaU> гад
<Sergey_IT> sudo nmap -v -O -A -sS  ххх.ххх.ххх.ххх  попробуй
<PashaU> думал об этом. сервер за NAT'ом. для nmap'а мне придется открывать на роутере перенаправление для каждого порта
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-29
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<tagezi> утра всем
 * andrex кинул унтой в tagezi
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> а чо только одной?
<tagezi> вторую давай.. )
<andrex> фиг те на одной ноге поскачеш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: это ты на одной поскачешь. вторую то выкинул
<andrex> у мня тапки есть
<Sergey_IT> ногу выкинул?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: зачем ты в тапках с собой унт таскаешь?
<andrex> а в друг зима а я без унтов
<Sergey_IT> где зима?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вдруг зима а ты унты выкинул
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> я заберу обратно с процентами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: понятно, вернешь сверху 17% ставки рефинансирования ))
<tagezi> аннуитетными выплатами ))
<andrex> интересно скока щас унта к долару
<CyberTech> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<CyberTech> qq
<Z80A> привет всем. Ноутбук - Samsung RV520. Видео - Nvidia 520. Не регулируется яркость
<Z80A> клавишами Fn +
<Z80A> Драйверы проприетарные nv 340
<Z80A> p.s. яркость не регулируется даже с апплета.
<vorotnikov> хм
<vorotnikov> тут дело не в клавишах
<andrex> тут дело не вдрайверах яб сказал
<vorotnikov> нет модуля ядра?
<vorotnikov> который за подсветку отвечает
<Z80A> эм... Не совсем понимаю о чем речь.
<Z80A> подскажите где копнуть
<andrex> acpi за подсветку отвечает
<BarsSc> наверно в сторону bumblebee
<vorotnikov> bumblebee тут вряд ли
<BarsSc> т.к скорее всего 2 видюхи интел и нвидиа
<Z80A> не не
<Z80A> одна она
<Z80A> intel 520
<vorotnikov> lol
<BarsSc> ?
<BarsSc> вы там уточните интел или нвидиа 520?
<vorotnikov> у интела нету 520 емнип :)
<BarsSc> и я про что
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.0
<Z80A> NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce GT520M]
<BarsSc> ну дак 2 значит
<BarsSc> ройте в сторону bumblebee
<andrex> BarsSc: ага, еще дравера атишные пускай поставит
<BarsSc> пусть ставит мне не жалко)
<Z80A> а мне какбы и не нужно)
<andrex> Z80A: дуй по сцылке выше
<Z80A> курю уже
<Sergey_IT> ночер
<UNIm951> Народ кто-нибудь заказывал 7-дюймовые моники с алиэкспресса?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-30
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<SergeyIT> вот и январь кончается
<mps_andruxa> Здравствуйте! кто может подсказать как запустить видео .vmw на убунту 14.04
<mps_andruxa> mediubuntu репозиторий уже не подклчается
<mps_andruxa> его поддержка закончилась уже давно
<mps_andruxa> есть здесь добрые люди или мне уходить?
<SergeyIT> а что это за формат?
<mps_andruxa> Виндосовский
<mps_andruxa> .wmv
<mps_andruxa> перепутал
<mps_andruxa> местами буковки
<mps_andruxa> уже даже в вайн установил кодек и пробовал через смплеер смотреть, тот же результат
<mps_andruxa> звук есть а видео нет
<mps_andruxa> оч надо
<mps_andruxa> у меня отличные видеоуроки по Java, жаль если не смогу посмотреть, а на винду возвращаться как-то не очень хочется
<SergeyIT> ubuntu-restricted-extras ставил?
<tagezi> странно, нормально он открывается
<mps_andruxa> последняя версия стоит
<SergeyIT> может чего-то поломал
<mps_andruxa> неа такие проблемы у всех с этими уроками
<mps_andruxa> даже на винде надо дополнительно доставлять кодек
<SergeyIT> тогда это не проблема убунты
<mps_andruxa> я вкурсе, но мне нужно узнать как заставить это видео показываться на убунту
<SergeyIT> узнай, что за кодировка, и поищи в гугле
<tagezi> если даже в винде с виндовыми кодеками нужно плясать, нафига они нужны?
<tagezi> напиши авторам, пусть конвертят в нормальный формат
<mps_andruxa> это платные видеоуроки
<tagezi> темболее
<mps_andruxa> чтоб ограничить к ним доступ
<tagezi> если ты за них заплатил, они должны работать
<mps_andruxa> я не заплатил я с торрента скачал )
<tagezi> украл, ну вот от тебя они и защищаются
<mps_andruxa> )))
<SergeyIT> варез здесь не обсуждают
<tagezi> обход защиты запрещён правилами канала
<mps_andruxa> так фишка в том что когда mediubuntu был он поддерживал этот кодек
<mps_andruxa> а во вторых у меня нет 300$ за один курс (а их там аж четыре), чтоб ходить на учения
<SergeyIT> не ходи
<mps_andruxa> Пусть государство даст возможность учиться, я ж не против
<mps_andruxa> Когда стану хорошим специалистом, польза будет всем
<SergeyIT> а кто тебе запрещает?
<mps_andruxa> не только мне
<mps_andruxa> так нет здесь возле меня бесплатного обучения
<mps_andruxa> на Джава
<SergeyIT> а сам не можешь?
<mps_andruxa> вот есть уроки, а посмотреть не могу
<SergeyIT> тогда тебе программинг противопоказан
<tagezi> польза от Джава кодера? )
<mps_andruxa> почему-же, поставлю винду и буду смотреть, просто думал что найду здесь настоящих программеров, для которых такая проблемка решаэться бысто
<mps_andruxa> а здесь совета нормального дать не могут, кроме как программинг противопоказан, или поищи в гугле
<tagezi> сомниваюсь.. человек который не умеет читать официальную документацию, способен заниматься программирование
<mps_andruxa> бесполезные советы
<andrex> smplaye
<andrex> r
<mps_andruxa> такие я сам могу давать
<SergeyIT> так все программеры так живу - найти, почитать, самообразоваться
<tagezi> andrex: да не.. у него с защитой
<mps_andruxa> смплеер стоит, идет только звук
<mps_andruxa> влц плеер также
<andrex> ну уже чтото)
<tagezi> там компания для людей не умеющих читать пересказала нелп по джава
<mps_andruxa> прежде чем к вам заглянуть я это уже перепробовал
<tagezi> а не умеющие ситать теперь парятся, какже это посмотреть )
<mps_andruxa> это тоже бесполезные слова, ты покажи свои знания в программинге, и помоги открыть этот видеофайл, вот тогда я действительно тебя зауважаю
<mps_andruxa> а то гоняешь слова туда-сюда
<tagezi> а мне ну нужно уважени вора
<SergeyIT> а жава - это первый изучаемый язык
<mps_andruxa> торрент в свободном доступе для ознакомления
<tagezi> тогда пиши авторам
<mps_andruxa> я не распостраняю
<tagezi> раз в свободном доступе
<mps_andruxa> фильмы небось как надо смотришь на халяву,
<mps_andruxa> а меня вором обзываешь )))
<tagezi> нет не смотрю.. книги все покупаю
<SergeyIT> торрент и не распространяю - это как анекдот
<mps_andruxa> музыку слушаешь...
<tagezi> в игры не играю
<tagezi> покупная только
<mps_andruxa> дадада
<tagezi> то что я слушаю в нормальном качестве даже не выкладывают на торентах
<tagezi> да это вообще не выкладывают на торентах ))
<tagezi> так что вопросов даже не стоит
<mps_andruxa> ладно не можешь помочь так и скажи, я в этом не понимаю, и не отнимай времени
<tagezi> да, я не могу помочь в вопросе "тыжпрограмер"
<mps_andruxa> мне по существу надо совет, а не всякие отмазки
<tagezi> по существу, кодека нет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чо тебя колбасит?
<tagezi> не нервничай, скоро опять тишина будет ))
<SergeyIT> пидгин падает при копи/пасте ника вора - протестует наверно )
<mps_andruxa> он в Медиубунту был, значит где-то есть, курсы ещё 2009 года выпуска, так-что просто нужен знающий человек, который любит сложные задачки
<tagezi> тут таких нет.. мне все чайники не понимающие ничего
<SergeyIT> так какой кодек-то нужен?
<tagezi> нам вообще всем по 13 лет.. мы только печатат научились, а ты говоришь что-то про кодеки
<mps_andruxa> жаль, хотелось верить что убунту может всё, ан-нет, виндовс может больше
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> винда ворева
<SergeyIT> тагези, ты чего съел? )
<mps_andruxa> спасибо за внимание, удачи
<tagezi> у какой дачи?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да меня бесят эти уроды, украл кошелёк побежал к ментам открыть не может.. нет мозгов иди метлой пахай
<SergeyIT> вот... все больше и больше таких встречается (
<tagezi> м*
<tagezi> ещё что-то там про уважение говорит... блин.. он меня уважать будет.. нафиг мне этот пазор на всю жизнь, уважение дебила
<SergeyIT> и главное - не отвечают на поставленные вопросы, а только задают
<tagezi> короче, ладно..
<piyavking> в чём вопрос-то?
<tagezi> уже в диаграммах..
<tagezi> в ЛО 4.4 опять всё поломали
<andrex> ещеб винда не могла открыть свой формат)
<andrex> вот яб смеялсо до посинения)
<tagezi> да там с плясками тоже
<tagezi> у них свой формат, они драйвер распространяют по днего.. там просто буковки такиеже как в стандартном
<RussianAgg> âîò âû ïåäèêè
<ubuntuhelp> RussianAgg! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<RussianAgg> ìíå íóæíà ïîìîùü
<ubuntuhelp> RussianAgg! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-31
<tagezi> утра
<eFomg> Привет всем
<eFomg> Ребята помогите пожалуйста
<eFomg> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eFomg> что это?
<blackdoctor> всем привет
<blackdoctor> тут даже народ есть)
<blackdoctor> ребята, нужна помощь по vnc
<blackdoctor> подключаюсь к серверу, а там серый экран с галочками про буфер обмена и всё на этом, нет кнопки подтвердить)))
<blackdoctor> есть кто тут?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-01
<blackdoctor> всем привет)
<blackdoctor> доброго и хорошего дня)
<tagezi> blackdoctor: твоиб слова да богу в уши ))
<blackdoctor> может он сидит тут)
<avp_9> what language to communicate on IRC channel
<tagezi> ru_RU
<avp_9> ×òî-òî íå ïîãëÿäåë íà íàçâàíèÿ êàíàëà
<ubuntuhelp> avp_9! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<avp_9> åñòü êîìàíäà ifconfig, íî îíà íå ïîêàçûâàåò ñòàòè÷åñêèé èëè äèíàìè÷åñêèé IP
<ubuntuhelp> avp_9! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-01
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> утра
<Vurtatoo> Чем отличается обычный Tor Browser от hardened Tor Browser ?
<DanteA> Названием.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стальной планкой усидения присобаченой на термосопли
<andrex> нафиг он ваще нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас трекер заблочили
<andrex> фригейт
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  и что?
<andrex> или опера турбо)
<UNIm95> Какой трекер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самый нужный :)
<andrex> рутор? у нас тож
<andrex> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> торентсру
<andrex> он ваще спит
<andrex> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: через какие прокси гуляет фригейт и что оседает в их логах?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: у рутрекера хреновый поиск. Ищи через гугл инфу на трекере а после смотри переводом страницы с русского на русский
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: а тебе не всеравно? можно и свои прокси сувать или носки
<UNIm95> там все равно хэш для скачивания виден
<andrex> прям тор ваще юзает провереные лиценионые прокси)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету своих проксей и носков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43795
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: я всегда говорил что системд ненужен
<yurau1504> hi all
<tagezi> утра всем :))
<yurau1504> да
<yurau1504> ребята, хочу сказать одну важную вещь: убунту не совершенна!).
<yurau1504> делал загрузачную флешку 1510 в 1510 только dd помог. остальные проги не смогли.
<andrex> Капитан?
<yurau1504> да
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<svetlana> привет
<andrex> вай
<sylj> Ночи
<andrex> утры уже
<yurau1504> уяу
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-02
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.3dnews.ru/927627/?full
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ага
<yurau1504> у меня сейчас сайт доступен
<UNIm95> Всем привет
<UNIm95> ubuntuhelp: ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> Супер
<UNIm95> Сижу в консоле финча
<UNIm95> ТОчнее в консольном клиенте
<UNIm95>  только не хватает списка юзерв на канале.
<andrex> молодец возми с полки пирожок
<UNIm95> А так тот же многооконный пиджин только в консоли.
<UNIm95> andrex: Я просто в восторге!
<andrex> че за батву установил?
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<UNIm95> finch
<UNIm95> пиджин.
<UNIm95> Но в консоли
<andrex> фз не юзал
<UNIm95> Попробуй. Прикольно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эволюция вывела пользователя из консоли а вы обратно лезете
<andrex> нафиг мне вичата хватает)
<UNIm95> Особенно если терминал Черно-зелёный. В вичат разве консольный?
<andrex> !weechat > UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, please see my private message
<JohnDoe_71Rus> черно-зеленый, теплый ламповый
<UNIm95> andrex: Спасибо
<andrex> немазачто
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  тебе ссылка на 3DNews помогла?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я утром торбраузер пробовал
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: не советую лазить в даркнет. Юзай его только для обхода блокировок.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для этого и нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но хочется прозрачности для клиента. надо поставить на роутере. возможно i2pd
<UNIm95> Может быть. Но, если мне не изменяет память, его создавали для защищеннок коммуникации.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но у меня еще есть роутер на падаване
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: на каком падаване?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а атом ковырять начали что бы лампочки светились.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: прошивка для роутеров асус и им сходных по железу
<UNIm95> А чего dd-wrt не мучаешь?
<UNIm95> Кстати. Какой Роутер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем его мучать
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: к приверу для этого: https://habrahabr.ru/post/270657/
<UNIm95> примеру*
<UNIm95> ц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: вот это и хочется, перенаправлять блокированные ресурсы.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут и встает вопрос tor или https://github.com/gxcreator/i2pd-openwrt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: а чего страшного в даркнете?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: лучше об этом не знать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> злобные хакеры заразят и поломают компутер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3560060/ тоже постоянно даркнетом пугают
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: не. Не это.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: меня там контент впечатлил.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: https://www.sparkfun.com/news/1968 прокрути до текста Case in point, this awesome screenshot from CSI:Cyber Season 2 Episode 6:
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: и что? Думаешь что я не знаю что техническая подготовка репортеров нулевая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> каких репортеров? это сериал. по сюжету этим девайсом управляли машиной дистанционно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как выясняется малинка тоже в паре сериалов засветилась
<UNIm95> И что? как только какая-либо фигнблина становится популярно ее пытаются запихнуть в сериалы/фильмы/рассказы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: вообще сериал доступным простому пользователю языком поясняет почему не надо тыкать в разные всплывающие окошки и ссылки.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> технические проколы есть, но основная линия имеет право на существование
<UNIm95> А что они на уроках Информатики в школах делали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> учились в ворде абзацы форматировать )
<UNIm95> Пробелами?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю, программу не читал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у большинства и не было инфрматики. предметы по выбору, для специализации
<svetlana> и учились разметке html3.0 или что-то такое
<UNIm95> svetlana: И чем тебя html3.0 не устраивает?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Пинг. Вопрос. В Финляндии реально детей на раз-два-три забирают? Или русская пресса просто нагоняет?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, руские порят детей, фины забирают.. если не издеваться над детьми, то и забирать не будут
<tagezi> UNIm95: в финляндии живёт дохрена русских, а забирают 3-4 ребёнка в год..
<tagezi> и того меньше наверное
<UNIm95> tagezi: спасибо.
<Vasy> Доброго времени суток товарищи. Помогите с решением вопроса (сам вопрос на прилагаемой иллюстрации). Система: Ubuntu 15.10, DE GNOME 3.16.4. Приложение: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0202/h_1454425537_4528562_6b6ddfed1b.jpg
<andrex> эм)
<andrex> !telepat
<ubuntuhelp> Штатные телепаты перманентно находятся в отпуске. Описывайте свою проблему точнее, желательно в виде логов, а не своими словами. См. также !paste
<Vasy> переместить панельку
<andrex> трей чтоли?
<Vasy> излевогонижнего угла, в правый нижний угол
<Vasy> да, трей
<Vasy> я думал понятно там. стрелка и всё такое))
<Vasy> это возможно? говорят в линуПсе можно всё, только нужно знать где. вот я и интересуюсь
<andrex> gconf колупать нада я фз че там отвечает за это)
<Vasy> andrex:  пнятненько....
<andrex> или чето тут /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/
<andrex> гнома нет не могу посмотреть что за что отвечает)
<tagezi> да, линухе можно всё.. всмысле разрешено, а можешь ли ты это сделать или нет, это уже вопрос не к линуху
<tagezi> andrex: я так понял что ему ту хрень с кдешными приложениями нужно переместит
<tagezi> хотя да.. трей :)) только нафига в гноме кдешный трей? о_О
<Vasy> tagezi: он не кдешный http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/11379876
<andrex> O_o его еще и убирали? я чет пропустил)
<andrex> вроде всегда был просто надо было мышкой двинуть в нужный угол чтоб появился
<andrex> на форум катани может кто поможет)
<andrex> ибо там аудитория больше и могут встретится разные извращенци)
<tagezi> а это точно гтрей?
<tagezi> хотя по тому как он сделан, да, вероятнее всего Г
<Vasy> tagezi: да, точно https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=874cf0ba158bdbaf07ab13fd3d82dde40e386032
<tagezi> боже мой, когда они перестанут школьников в проект набирать? ((( теперь уже нормального кода не найти, только html и js
<andrex> угу
<andrex> в винде мс ифейсом таже фигня
<tagezi> вот по этому и трей такой... жуй кактус
<andrex> ща отвалится и скай
<andrex> странно не от валился)
<tagezi> он крепкий :)) а может теперь на другом серваке висит )
<andrex> да не на одном были вродь
<UNIm95> Vasy: меняй на крысу или кеды. Гном мертв
<ghabit> Привет.
<ghabit> С чего это гном мертв?
<ghabit> я не слышал вопроса, увидел только ответ.
<Vasy> UNIm95: советы такого плана меня не интересуют, я задал конкретный вопрос
<tagezi> слышу звон.. :))
<andrex> он жив но инвалид
<andrex> ))
<UNIm95> ghabit: там сначала убрали системный трей. Потом добавили. Но без простой возможности настройки местоположения.
<UNIm95> Vasy: гугл по этому вопросу меня на сайт расширений гнома кинул.
<Vasy> срач между гномосеками и кедерастами вечен и я не расположен в нём участвовать. Каждому своё и не нужно своё (конечно же единственно верное мнение) пытаться навязать другим
<Vasy> UNIm95: меня тоже отправил на сайт расширений, там нет ответа
<UNIm95> Vasy: помотри на расширение от zzat
<UNIm95> Vasy: оно кидает трей в правый ниэгий угол.
<UNIm95> нижний*
<Vasy> UNIm95: дай пожалуйста прямую ссылку
<UNIm95> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/732/message-tray-on-bottom-right-corner/
<UNIm95> Vasy:
<tagezi> срачи в линухе - это вообще норма.. особенно если чел злоупотребляет лором
<UNIm95> tagezi: или лурком
<UNIm95> или человек просто троль
<UNIm95> Vasy: Помогло?
<tagezi> он радуецо :))
<Vasy> UNIm95: можно сам файл расшиения скачать? потому что кнопки ON/OFF пользы меньше, чем от триппера
<UNIm95> Vasy: я не могу его скачать. У меня крыска. We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled.
<andrex> нужно зайти в гзель акаунт и воткнуть галку по сути должно оно раюотать так
<andrex> щ
<UNIm95> andrex: чего?
<andrex> чаго чаго там авторизоватся нада чтоб эта гребаная кнопка для установки работала
<Vasy> ребята, а какой консольной командой gnome обнавляется? репозиторий подключать нужно?
<UNIm95> Черт. Только заметил офигеннуб особенность finch. Если у канале несколько юзеров с одинаковыми начальными буквами то по табу открывается весь список этих юзеров с возможностью выбора!
<Vasy> andrex: я там авторизирован
<UNIm95> В оригинальном пиджине такого нет
<Vasy> andrex: уже установленые расширения включаются с сайта, но новые не скачиваются. диалог на установку появляется, но дальше этого дело не идёт
<UNIm95> Vasy: перезайди в сеанс/перезапусти иксы/перезагрузка
<andrex> я думаю он хочет версию обновить а не перепустить
<Vasy> andrex: совершенно верно. как перезапустить иксы я в курсе
<Vasy> альт-ф2 R
<andrex> обнови просто систему
<andrex> !update
<ubuntuhelp> Инструкции для обновления системы до Ubuntu 9.04 вы можете найти тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<andrex> хммм
<Vasy> andrex: нах мне всё обновлять. мне только ДЕ нужно
<andrex> !upgrade
<ubuntuhelp> upgrade is Инструкции для обновления системы вы можете найти тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes см также !upgrade-multi
<Vasy> ок
<andrex> и не ругайся нафиг)
<andrex> apt-get update && apt-get install gnome-shell
<Vasy> нашёл. у меня итак последняя версия
<andrex> меня бест последий ном который в 16.4 там сломали pppoe
<UNIm95> Vasy: ты хочешь совсем новую версию гнома?
<andrex> бесит гном
<Vasy> походу gnome-shell глючный. проблема такого рода не у одного меня. решения походу нет. знать бы как файл расширения напрямую с сайта скачать. никто не в курсе?
<UNIm95> andrex: Они и это умудрились сломать?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> в nm
<UNIm95> Vasy: после появления гнома 3 радо массово начал сваливать с него
<UNIm95> andrex: а пакет ppoe для nm стоит?
<andrex> да все там стояло просто нету пункта вобще и все
<Vasy> UNIm95:  для меня это не важно. с другими версиями гнома я не знаком, поэтому чувства горького разочарования при работе с третьим гномом у меня не возникает
<andrex> это когда я тестил ее еще)
<andrex> щас у меня вобще нифига не стоит)
<andrex> чет 3.20 гном был чтоли
<UNIm95> Vasy: пришел на линь в 2008. В том числи и из-за гнома2.
<tagezi> Vasy: причем тут разочарование или нет? Гном просто глбчный и всё, и дело тут не в том что ктото любит кде или другое ДЕ, он просто глючит
<tagezi> в какой-то момент надоедает возиться с этим глюкаловом и уходишь с него
<UNIm95> Vasy: они запилили охрененный 2,32. А после покатились вырезая нужный функционал. Из-за чего народ и свалил на кеды, крысу, unity
<tagezi> мате
<UNIm95> Vasy: так как с 2011 года они только и делают что лажают.
<UNIm95> Черт. Только до меня дошло что они 5 лет лажают.
<Vasy> UNIm95: я перешел на гном с юнити. мне не понравилось
<tagezi> ну, народ силит много лет на федоре, и даже портирует её на всякое железо
<andrex> воткни мате
<tagezi> зачем ему? у ему нравиться мучаться
<UNIm95> andrex:  В 16,04 в оф репаз есть?
<Vasy> tagezi: обожаю конструкторы
<andrex> ну откуда то я ее же стащил))
<tagezi> Vasy: опенбокс
<andrex> причем она еще была сырая сырая)
<andrex> кста обновлять не советую) крашнутся может пол системы)
<tagezi> конструктор, дальше некуда, что хошь то и пили
<UNIm95> Ох. Черт. С одной стороны настроеная крыска, с другой стороны старый добрый матэ.
<andrex> всмысле с релиза на релиз
<UNIm95> Прям не знаю что выбирать.
<andrex> pekvw
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> крысиный яд рулит :))
<andrex> wm
<Vasy> есть статистика популярности различных DE? дайте ссыль (только посвежее), если кто в курсе
<UNIm95> andrex: ты про ratpoison wm?
<tagezi> статистика чего? :)))
<andrex> ytn я про pekwm
<tagezi> UNIm95: это я про крысиный яд :)
<UNIm95> Vasy: https://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/11977106
<Vasy> я написал чего. какой процент *nix пользователей используют тот или иной DE
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratpoison
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу
<tagezi> приятная штука
<tagezi> немного не привычно, но приятно когда понимаешь как кправлять
<andrex> видел чет мелкое на qt но оно не собиралось без костылей для иксов)
<andrex> толи мир ему нада было толи вторую фигню
<UNIm95> Vasy: опрос достаточно красноречив?
<tagezi> и вообще, мне бы ваши проблемы... вот как мне выковырять резинку из рукоядки зубной щётки?
<Vasy> UNIm95: ага, мате не буду
<andrex> нету такой статистики посути
<tagezi> Vasy: консоль? :)
<andrex> мы даже толком не знаем кто и сколько какой дистр юзает
<Vasy> tagezi: гном
<UNIm95> По моему универу вижу что тут почти никсовые компы на дефолтной убунте 14,04
<andrex> чисто примерно
<tagezi> лучшее из худьшего :))
<andrex> непревчно читать мягкий знак
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> Vasy: о многих ДЕ люди даже не знают.. так что все эти статистики..
<Vasy> tagezi: да, я знаю. но всё же гном
<tagezi> да ради бога, каждый издевается над своей жизнью как он хочет
<Vasy> мне осточертело туда сюда ДЕ менять. кеды и юнити не мой
<UNIm95> Черт. в этом опросе есть ссылка на опрос 3-х летней давности. Там рулят кеды
<UNIm95> Это как раз эксперименты с unity, gnome3
<andrex> щас наверное будет мате крыса кеды и открыто коробка которое умерло) воевать между друг другом) ибо всякие юнити гномощели итд не юзабельно
<tagezi> ну, кеды тоже глючными становяться.. мне 5 очень стрёмно щюпать
<andrex> мне тоже ибо нада 5 qt втыкать а оно замаскано)
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> тебя хлебом не корми, дай маскарады поводить :))
<andrex> хм уже нет
<andrex> ))
<UNIm95> andrex: опрос 6-месячной давности. Эта выборка болей веней репрезентативна.
<tagezi> лепрочто?
<andrex> нет ибо часть тыкает на обум) а у когото не одно де
<tagezi> лепрозинтативна?
<andrex> про леопросы
<andrex> и не все их ваще проходят)
<tagezi> на лоре 90% виндузятники сидят
<andrex> компиляют мспаинт
<andrex> )
<UNIm95> andrex:  там был мультивыбор.
<andrex> хм нет не все еще размаскали
<andrex> qtcoreи пару фиговин
<UNIm95> Народ. Без меня срач о DE закончился?
<tagezi> да он давно закончился
<UNIm95> Победой крыски =)
<gtntxrf> test
<ubuntuhelp> gtntxrf, Понг понг понг...
<gtntxrf> Доброй ночи. Пожскажите чем на xfce подкасты удобно пользовать..пожаалуйста =-)
<gtntxrf> test
<ubuntuhelp> gtntxrf, Ну понг, и что?
 * gtntxrf ойвсе
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да, вечера
<Sergey_IT> ну вы и наболтали про ДЕ!
<tem2y> И что там такого?
<tagezi> фигня всякая
<tagezi> один говорит что это моё любимое ДЕ, пусть оно и глючное и не удобное и мозг выносит на каждый чих, но всёравно люблю-люблю
<tagezi> второй говорит, брось детский сад и поставь нормальное де
<tagezi> так что разговор не очем
<Sergey_IT> бу-бу-бу
<tem2y> Вот- вот
<tagezi> о, дарасли.. люди не способны осилить с++, начинают его перегонять в джава скрипт
<Vasy> tagezi: жаба не нужна
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43804
<tagezi> это не жаба, е этого есть смысл, только его пихают везде где только можно
<UNIm95> tagezi: да они совсем лентяи. а как же cgi скрипты
<tagezi> UNIm95: это как с ДЕ, людям просто в лом учиться
 * tagezi сказал кедовод :))
<tagezi> чорт без ме..
<UNIm95> tagezi: Слушай. А часом нет транслятора js->C?
<tagezi> и как ты себе этот мусор представляешь?
<UNIm95> то можно даже зациклить.
<tagezi> :DDD
<UNIm95> tagezi: кстати. Есть транслятор php->C делали facebook. Так как производительности пхп не хватало.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, сделать можно всё что угодно, дело в том, насколько это вообще имеет смысл... я думаю, еслибы они переписали код на Си, то получилибы ещё выйграша в 2-3 раза
<UNIm95> tagezi: и примерно стольгоже больше сегфолтов.
<tagezi> есть же трансляторы из блок-схем в код, только смысл, они трмазные как гедравлический тормаз
<tagezi> LabVIEW развивалл там что-то.. ожна из этих штук в роботе Lego ev3 используется
<tagezi> я пытался как-то сделать сложный алгоритм и сдох.. слишком много ограничений на этих блок схемах.. и кастыли такие получаются, что лучше писать в хексах сразу
<UNIm95> tagezi: Если бы гидравлические тормаза были такими фиговыми то их бы не ставили в автомобили как основные тормоза
<tagezi> да и рабтает это не очень шустро
<tagezi> дело не в том что они фиговые, а в том чтоо не нужно их ставить заместо ускорителей :))
<UNIm95> Помню на матлаб симулинке был собран декодер аналогово тв сигналп.
<Vasy> /mode $me +p
<UNIm95> И он работал в реальном времени
<tagezi> ну, я не уверен что там очень много операций было
<tagezi> на JS сделали ядро для ОС, тоже говорят работает
<tagezi> жена делала симуляцию эфективности инвестиционного проекта возобновляемую энергетику в матлабе с монтекарло, примерно 14 минут на i7
<tagezi> в симулинке*
<tagezi> чисто кодом я не помню делала или нет..
<tagezi> и она материлась как бешеный, из-за того сколько пришлось придумать кастылей
<Sergey_IT> поэтому я пишу на С(++)
<Sergey_IT> все работает шустро
<tagezi> угу, помню как 4 года назад я писал анализатор для фондового рынка на с++, 10 мегабайт данных 2 часа обрабатывало
<tagezi> дело не только в языке
<yurau1504> си не котируется.вот 1с или ява это да.
<tagezi> yurau1504: английский котируется
<yurau1504> точно
<tagezi> 1c - это не язык программирования, а чересчур заумный язык разметки
<yurau1504> надо запомнить)
<svetlana> UNIm95, меня html5 занимательнее
<tagezi> svetlana: ксрывно кастылями делать, потому что один браузер не поддержывает html5, другой ogg
<tagezi> и начинаются пляски с бубнами
<svetlana> мне при моей простоте "дизайна" на эти другие браузеры плевать
<tagezi> svetlana: и вообще, с добрым утром :))
<svetlana> с добрым утром :)
<svetlana> я что-то увлеклась wmaker и gnustep сейчас, а торможу и ленюсь как монстр
<tagezi> о, не нужно про лень :(( я всё никак не могу Лансберга дочитать
<svetlana> в частности, он у меня открыл окно вне экрана, и я никак не пойму, как его вернуть обратно
<tagezi> школьный курс физики, блин ((
<svetlana> Лансберг - приятная штука. читай по одной статеейчке в день
<svetlana> с ним не надо торопиться
<tagezi> координаты заданы отричательными?
<svetlana> да что-то он запомнил такое шикарное когда у меня два монитора было
<svetlana> знала бы я, где именно заданы эти координаты
<tagezi> и на второй отсылает? :))) маладца.. два всегда лучше чем один :))
<svetlana> мне же его лень включать было... но искать, где он там задавает, ещё ленивее, так что я наверное сегодня вечерком его опять подключу
<svetlana> задаёт
<tagezi> :)))
<svetlana> а 1С у меня вообще ассоциируется с чем-то для инженером и CAD
<tagezi> правильно, не можешь победить - используй :))
<svetlana> или может для экономики
<svetlana> что-то было лет 6 назад, я уже не помню
<svetlana> «1С» — программное обеспечение
<svetlana> Дистрибуция, поддержка и разработка компьютерных программ и баз данных для автоматизации бизнеса.
<tagezi> 1С - это кучка программок соединёных говнокодером в обну большую базу с мордой для предприятия
<svetlana> мда
<svetlana> интересно, как odoo с этим пересекается
<tagezi> раньше это была только бугалтерия, сейчас, впринципе разработано до такой степени, что можно вести любой бизнес процес на предприятии связаный с кадровыми и материальными перемещениями
<tagezi> язык программирования 1C похож на бэсик, впринципе, я бы сказал что это разновидность VBA
<tagezi> вот почему за основу им было влом взять паскаль, как всем нормальным базам?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-03
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<cesdo> Привет всем!
<cesdo> хотел бы посоветоваться насчёт бага в Dash
<andrex> это сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=230424.0
<andrex> ну и ланчпад
<cesdo> Ну, может, хотя бы скажут, насколько баг серьёзен)  Значок Файрфокса закреплен сверху. Но сегодня, запустив Ф, увидел, что на значке не отображаются открытые окна. ЕЩЕ ОДИН значок появился снизу, с открытыми окнами. Раньше все было нормально.
<cesdo> Это выглядит так https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ffynUGuuc4
<cesdo> Может, готовится слететь юнити, я ж не знаю) Вдруг надо делать что-то срочно)
<tagezi> юнити такая юнити
<andrex> да вроде не критично
<andrex> подумаеш фф двоится
<SergeyIT> жуть... зачем слева столько иконок
<tagezi> SergeyIT: они использовать даш не умеют.. не понимают чем пользуются каждый день, а чем раз в жизни
<v_> All hi
<svetlana> привет
<yurau1504> уяу
<v_> Спать
<tagezi> ну, только разбудил всех
<svetlana> ничего, сон он полезный
<svetlana> никак не пойму, русский для него родной или нет
<tagezi> ну, в английском было бы hi all
<tagezi> так что по двум фразам чложно сказать какой для него родной язык
<tagezi> я уже не могу спать.. сегодня 16 часов проспал.. уже спина болит
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-04
<D3n> Hi all!
<wendalinru> проверка
<svetlana> работает
<SergeyIT> не прошла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для завершения проверки приложите левое ухо к монитору, одновременно лизнув лазерный сенсор мыши
<andrex> и почешите затылок леаой пяткой правлй ноги
<svetlana> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs8.pikabu.ru/post_img/2016/02/04/7/1454583967185476924.jpg
<wendalinru> Привет! У меня не назначаются эмблемы к файлам и каталогам на ubuntu 14.04, можете помочь?
<Vasy> wendalinru: что это значит? какие-такие эмблемы?
<yurau1504> иконки наверно
<yurau1504> так у них должно наверно размеры специальные и формат
<wendalinru> Свойства- вкладка эмблемы
<andrex> wendalinru: запусти в терминале и попробуй прикрутить куданить эмблему
<andrex> и смотри высер
<wendalinru> ок, попробую)
<wendalinru> Failed to set metadata: Установка атрибута metadata::emblems не поддерживается
<andrex> снеси ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata перезайди и попробуй
<andrex> чето ты тама поломал)
<andrex> можеш еще тут поглазеть https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/
<andrex> все я свалил
<wendalinru> Заработало, спасибо!!!
<yurau1504> что за gvfs?
<andrex> виртуальная фс
<andrex> для мантирования и прочей неведомой фигни
<andrex> см fuse gnomevfs итд
<yurau1504> у меня вопрос когда шаришь в наутилусе где хранится информация о шаре? в smb.conf ничего нет.
<yurau1504> расшариваешь
<flegontoff> всем привет!! подскажите, можно ли установить на liveUSB  (ubuntu) программы если я зарезервировал на не 500М ?
<flegontoff> записывал с помощью unetbootin
<Vasy> flegontoff: а ты пробывал?
<flegontoff> нет еще, просто я хочу кое какие пакеты установить для SDR инета нет, а тянуть пока проблемно, вот и интересуюсь. чтоб зря не тянул провода
<Vasy> flegontoff: ну хз. но наверняка можно
<Vasy> я тут просто один живой, но ниразу не специалист
<Vasy> и вообще я бот
<flegontoff> может кто играл со свистком DVD-T-DAB-FM ?
<Sergey_IT> я тоже
<tagezi> flegontoff: подними систему в qemu, собери как нужно, конвертируй в образ и ставь куда хошь
<flegontoff> спасибо за наводку, но я ни когда этого не слышал. а из виртуалки можно собрать и конвертировать в образ?
<tagezi> у тебе дд отняли?
<flegontoff> я просто настраивал под себя как то Elastix  и хотел в образ его конвертировать, не нашел как это делается((
<flegontoff> что такое дд я извеняюсь
<tagezi> man dd
<flegontoff> нет наверно, есть такая утила
<v_> утилита для копирования
<tagezi> v_: о, так ты по руски балакаешь :)
<v_> Могём :)
<flegontoff> на виртуалке настоить как надо, а потом с помощью дд записать на флешку?
<tagezi> flegontoff: консольная утилита, которая позволяет по битово
<v_> На винде отлино пишет rufus
<tagezi> flegontoff: только диск делай как на флешке, чтобы не мучаться
<tagezi> по размеру, а то потом будешь резать и всё такое
<flegontoff> т.е я щас сижу в убунту могу ли я записать оброз всей моей системы в iso ?
<tagezi> мама заприщает?
<flegontoff> че т я не шаел в поисковике про это
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd
<flegontoff> ок
<tagezi> flegontoff: просто полный диск не всегда удобно, потому что тебе его нужно порезать в размер твоей флешки
<tagezi> потому что dd пофигу, нули у тебя в ячейке или единицы
<flegontoff> наверно мы просто не понимаем друг друга.. везде написано как записать iso  файл на флешу, а я хочу узнать можно ли создать iso  файл допустим с установленного дистрибутива
<tagezi> man dd
<v_> flegontoff: Remastersys
<flegontoff> v_: спасибо! вот это как будто то что нужно!)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-05
<andrex> доброго времени суток
<tagezi> утра всем
<kyshtynbai> Шёл 2016 год. Наутилус по-прежнему не умеет в тумбнейлы при выборе файла в диалоговом окне...
<DanteA> Используй Dolphin
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: так ыроде умел, или они порезали это?
<kyshtynbai> tagezi, в файловом диалоге не умел
<kyshtynbai> DanteA, и выкачать все кеды зависимотями
<tagezi> ну.может.. я уже пости 4 года им не пользуюсь
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: Эм. Что?
<kyshtynbai> kyshtynbai, какой утверждение тебя смутило?
<tagezi> сам с собой тихо веду беседу :)
<DanteA> Ну тогда ты можешь использовать mc или вообще cp
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: "в тумбнейлы" Ты про закладки что ли?
<tagezi> нет, он про привью
<UNIm95> А. Так картинки вроде умеет.
<kyshtynbai> да, я превью имел в виду
<kyshtynbai> ты имеешт ввиду картинку сбоку?
<kyshtynbai> ну это немного не то, согласись
<DanteA> Когда один screenshot лучше тысячи слов
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: А стоп. Вкурил. Превьюха просто еще не создана или файл слишком большой
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: иди в каталог с файлом. Подожди обновления превьюх. И повтори выбор файла.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: помогло?
<kyshtynbai> UNIm95, спасибо, но ты сам понимаешь, что это неудобно. У меня например 1000 фоток в дире. Я их может не открывал никогда наутлосом! а аплодить некоторые надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем наутилусу нужна превьюха в диалоге открытия файла? он показывает превьюхи в панели
<kyshtynbai> JohnDoe_71Rus, это надо ТКНУТЬ на файл
<kyshtynbai> понимаете? всё равно надо или знать, куда тыкать, или тыкать во все файлы ища нужный
<DanteA> Ну да, неудобно
<DanteA> Просто нужно обновлять список после создания preview
<JohnDoe_71Rus> огнелис показывает превьюху по тыку. когда на хостинг заливаю
<kyshtynbai> именнро что по тыку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может для фоток использовать специальную прогу, вместо наутилуса
<kyshtynbai> а надо чтобы они сразу были - как в винде или, прости господи, в дольфине в кедах
<kyshtynbai> какую прогу? Ну браузером файл заливаю, какие тут проги
<kyshtynbai> это общее диалоговое окно
<kyshtynbai> загрудки файла
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: у найтилуса была двупанельность. Понимаешь: БЫЛА! Это реально полезная фича которую удалил нафиг. Как и еще фичи.
<kyshtynbai> вово
<kyshtynbai> короче линукс вроде и юзабелен для использования дома, но вот эти мелочи вымораживают
<kyshtynbai> причем вот этой вот конкретной мелочи дохренища лет - про ней говорили и в 11 году
<tagezi> Линукс юзабелен, просто нечего использовать хрень всякую на линуксе
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: не путай криворукость и отсутствие мозга у гномеров и юзабилити.
<kyshtynbai> юзабелен как бесплтаня альтернатива винде не более того
<kyshtynbai> на сервере, конечно, другое дело
<kyshtynbai> а при чем тут гномеры? Ну вот допустим у меня юнити
<tagezi> гном - это Де, а не система
<kyshtynbai> я знать про гном ничего не хочу
<tagezi> линух тут не причем
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: unity использует gtk3.*
<tagezi> юнити - это вообще маразм космонавта
<UNIm95> как и некоторые проги гнома
<tagezi> это даже не ДЕ, а просто маразм
<UNIm95> tagezi: у unity есть один плюс. Моя бабушка за 2 года не смогла испорить рабочий стол.
<UNIm95> Не сорвала ярлыки, не перетасовала их же
<tagezi> плюс в том что оно не настраивается никак?
<UNIm95> tagezi: если за компом сидит обезъяна с гранатой то должна быть возможность полного отключения настраиваемости.
<UNIm95> Но настриваемость удалять нельзя
<tagezi> ласково ты свою бабушку :)))
<UNIm95> tagezi: я ее однажды случайно за свой комп усадил =( Хорошо что делал бэкапы
<DanteA> Ты 95 года?
<UNIm95> Нет. 91-ого
<UNIm95> DanteA: А ЧТО?
<DanteA> Возраст бабушки прикидываю.
<UNIm95> DanteA: 76
<UNIm95> 73*
<tagezi> а маей 74 :)
<tagezi> сколько мне тогда? :)
<DanteA> 26?
<kyshtynbai> tagezi, ты предвзят! Ты ж КДЕшник )
<DanteA> Логично было бы.
 * UNIm95 отвык от numpad
<tagezi> 38
<DanteA> Кого-то родили рано.
<UNIm95> Причем дважды
<UNIm95> tagezi: ну ты и древний.
<kyshtynbai> UNIm95, как так можно отвыкнуть от нампада?
<DanteA> Залёт? :)
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: угу, я кдешник, у меня на одном компе lxde, на втором kde, на третьем винда.. но я всёравно кдешник :))
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: когда долгое время клавиатура с без NumPad то при его использовании начинаешь промахиваться по клавишам.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Главное не стать кедерастом.
<kyshtynbai> или гномосеком
<kyshtynbai> я сильно ржал, когда первый раз эти орпдеелния прочитал
<DanteA> Не хочу о таком читать.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: черт. Я получается Родентолог О_О
<DanteA> Главное не геронтофил ;)
<kyshtynbai> UNIm95, шо це таке? это какой-то новый можнейший дистр или ДЕ или шо?
<DanteA> У меня qtile.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: XFCE. Логотип крыска. Родентолог изучает грызунов.
<kyshtynbai> крысу знаю, да
<andrex> че за срачик7
<tagezi> фанатик юнити всё никак не может избавиться от пережитков и перейти на нормальное ДЕ
<tagezi> сидит плакает, что неработает оно
<UNIm95> tagezi: я бы сказал что не может отвыкнуть от кусков гнома в unity
<kyshtynbai> tagezi, кто фанатик ты фанатик
<tagezi> мне всёравно где сидеть, но всё ч сгномом связано - неудобно.. и как я уже сказал, у меня нет привязки к системе
<tagezi> хотя да, лучше мучиться и обвинять других в фанатизме, чем просто признать, что та хрень которой ты пользуешься не удобна
<DanteA> Кому как
<DanteA> Дело вкуса
<DanteA> Большинству может неудобна
<DanteA> А ему удобна
<DanteA> :)
<tagezi> вкус то тут причему? человек пришёл и начал плакать про наутилус
<DanteA> Ы
<tagezi> мыши плакали, кололись, но продолжали жрать кактус
<DanteA> Ты слишком строг
<tagezi> к чему? я завёл разговор про то что наутилус не удобен? нет, мне пофигу удобен он или нет, я им не пользуюсь 4 года уже
<DanteA> К чуваку :)
<ivan_> не меняется две вещи - юзабилити десктопного линукса и тагези
<ivan_> я чот забыл даже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, чего они к тебе пристали? Используем, что подходит и не жалуемся... А наутилус я не знаю как и выглядит то (
<SergeyIT> эх... молодежь, делом бы занялись. Помню, человек захотел двухпанельник как ему нравится и сделал - double commander
<artemz> SergeyIT: те кто делом занимаются - не сидят в этой конфе
<ghabit> Доброго времени. Ищу аналог total commander'у. Посоветуйте пожалуйста. Спасибо.
<andrex> если нуден прям аналог то есть мертвый tux commander
<andrex> а если нет то любой 2х панельный фм подойдет
<SergeyIT> krusader, double commander
<ghabit> Спасибо!
<wendalinru> GNOME Commander http://gcmd.github.io/
<andrex> mc
<andrex> поли все лесом :D
<SergeyIT> mc- это аналог far
<andrex> да пофиг)
<SergeyIT> для консольманов
<andrex> ну мне нра
<andrex> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0205/h_1454681042_9925555_d58a219140.png
<andrex> симпотичная фигня
<andrex> )
<andrex> кста не факто что фар) может VC или NC
<andrex> DN
<ghabit> В double commander показывает как "диски" фишки типа gvfs примонтированные - как спрятать? Занимался ктоГ?
<SergeyIT> а у автора на форуме ru тема есть, спроси
<OmenRa>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }     Код ошибки:   NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) - Virttual Box пошел в отказ. В чем дело?
<OmenRa>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  The device helper structure version has changed. If you have upgraded VirtualBox recently, please make sure you have terminated all VMs and upgraded any extension packs. If this error persists, try re-installing VirtualBox. (VERR_PDM_DEVHLPR3_VERSION_MISMATCH).
<OmenRa>     Код ошибки:   NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)   Компонент:   ConsoleWrap   Интерфейс:   IConsole {872da645-4a9b-1727-bee2-5585105b9eed}
<yurau1504> погугли
<yurau1504> мы же не разработчики бокса
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<yurau1504> да
<tagezi> ночи
<v_> О_о
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-06
<OmenRa> доброго времени суток! Есть в эфире люди, юзающие VitualBox
<OmenRa> ?
<OmenRa> спасибо, разобрался ;)
<tagezi> черт, не успель :)
<svetlana> найтрой уведомления о каждом сообщении в этом канале
<svetlana> напиши скрипт, чтобы были уведомления каждый раз, когда сообщение от нового ника
<tagezi> svetlana: о, нет.. спасибо :)
<svetlana> ты уверен? а то я бы тебе могла написать
<tagezi> svetlana: если ты хочешь написать, напиши, это всегда здорово, и думаю, он мне даже пригодится, может даже на этом канале
<svetlana> воооот оно как :) а каким клиентом ты пользуешься?
<tagezi> quassel
<svetlana> аа... это сложно, к ней собственно скрипты не пишутся
<svetlana> могу в коде поковыряться, мб
<tagezi> svetlana: там наверное, можно через серверную часть всё это сделать (всмысле quassel как сервер дома на сервере) а второй на рабочем компе как клиент
<andrex> у кваселя вроде чет на питоне можно наваять
<tagezi> svetlana: если тебе задача интересна, то я буду благодарен, у меня есть 3 канала с очень малой посечаемостью, и хорошобы за ними приглядывать, так что я буду использовать
<andrex> давай те еще рекламу каналов на билборды повесим)
<svetlana> tagezi: пока что если тебе не жалко, в мониторе чатов добавь этот канал.
<svetlana> тогда сообщения из него будет всегда видно в окошке.
<tagezi> хм...
<svetlana> вид > показывать монитор чата. настройки - интерфейс - монитор чата
<svetlana> настрой на режим 'opt-in' и добавь в него неактивные каналы.
<tagezi> так
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> так, а как проверить тогда?
<tagezi> потестить
<svetlana> 4
<svetlana> это туда отправилось? это было без подцветки
<tagezi> не, не где ото не высвитилось, может не то сделал (
<tagezi> svetlana: http://itmag.es/3e1Eb вот так?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> так, лано, пойду я всётаки посплю немного, а то как-то уже стрёмно становиться
<tagezi> svetlana: я понял мысль, проснусь доработаю, спасибо
<wendalinru> Как в Linux Mint сделать приложение приложением по умолчанию?
<wendalinru> всё разобрался -редактор типов MIME)
<svetlana> )
<wendalinru> fedora 23 не устанавливается в VMWare ни под Linux ни под Windows(
<andrex> а мы то тут присем
<andrex> иди плач на канал федоры
<svetlana> и дай им текст ошибки
<andrex> и вмварь ваще яб выкинул
<andrex> )
<wendalinru> так нету текста ошибки - стартует нормально до экрана выбора
<andrex> ну пошуруди с параметрами загрузки
<andrex> nofb acpioff и прочее
<andrex> ша скачаю и посмотрю ради спортивного интереса
<andrex> wendalinru: с диска или после установки?
<wendalinru> c iso live-cd
<andrex> ха фиг я проверю) модуль не собирается под 4.4 ведро
<wendalinru> это из-за ядра 4.2...?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> ну в вбоксе робит
<wendalinru> запускаю вбоксе)
<andrex>  вобще тебе по ней на #fedora и выносить мозг им)
<wendalinru> Oh no!....
<wendalinru> Уже написал им)
<andrex> надеюсь не на рунглие каком написал) типо privet nugns pomosh'
<wendalinru> я на jabbere написал - IRC не знаю)
<wendalinru> нашёл Irc, VirtualBox встал(...закрываю тему)
 * andrex под столом
<anton666> Здравсвуйте
<andrex> здравствуйте, возмите талончик и ожидайте очереди
<andrex> очередь на талончики начинается в 2х кварталах от сюда
<anton666> Кто не будь использует Evernote,
<anton666> ?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> на форуме спроси
<anton666> на форуме читал
<anton666> пока не чего кроме клиента в виде расшерения для google chrome не нашел:( только почему то после перезагрузки не хочет автоматом логинится не смотря на галку авто вход:(
<anton666> а может альтернатива эверноуту какая есть? что используют заядлые люнексоиды, для фиксирования своих мыслей?:)
<tagezi> настоящие линуксойды используют логи
<anton666> тогда полукровки:)
<anton666> десктопные:)
<andrex> notecase zim basket
<tagezi> треш
<tagezi> :) от туда удалять удобно :))
<anton666> откуда оттуда?
<anton666> notecase вроде же платный?
<andrex> сказал посоветовать посоветовал, остальное не моя забота
<anton666> и на том спасибо
<anton666> а сам то чем то из этого списка пользуешься?
<andrex> ничем
<andrex> zim+dbox был раньше
<andrex> а щас просто вебморда нете
<anton666> нете?
<andrex> типо сайт
<andrex> блог итд
<andrex> тока там всяка фигня которая полезна может быть мне
<anton666> Запустил basket, при создании новой корзины окно с выбором шаблона с верху и с низу вылезает за края экрана не, то есть не могу его сделать по меньше, как эту проблему в гноме решить? в юните я бы просто подвинул его в режиме выбора рабочего места, а в гномÐ
<v_> Вечер , тишина ... э
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-07
<Vasy> Всё
<Vasy> Поставил Kubuntu
<Vasy> gnome умер
<tagezi> Vasy: кубунту потяжелее будет, ребята обычно себе крысу ставят заместо гнома
<Vasy> tagezi: да ничего, нормально. и проц и оперативка тянут
<Vasy> збс
<tagezi> ну, дело хозяйское, лижбы нравилось
<Vasy> tagezi: лишь бы работало
<tagezi> у меня на i5 с 8 гигами и ссд кде летает круче винды раза в 4, так что я даже не дергаюсь по этому поводу, но обычно компы послабее
<tagezi> а вот пятые кеды я боюсь пока ставить.. qt5 слишком много багов имеет
<tagezi> а сверху ещё этих кдешных накурочено
<andrex> фз у меня qt 5  уже размаскано
<andrex> тоесть стабильно типо
<andrex> мона ставить типо
<tagezi> andrex: и что у тебя на qt5 работает?
<tagezi> или оно просто так висит?
<andrex> ничего
<andrex> а
<andrex> нет
<andrex> тимспик
<andrex> да просто пришлось воткнуть как зависимоть к нему а так кутями не пользуюсь
<tagezi> а кеды будут на 80% на нём, а вторая на qt4, и между ними кастыли и инвалиндные каляски
<solder66> hello
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-30
<spaik> доброе
<spaik> [   61.072455] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE)
<spaik>  что то я делаю не так)
<spaik> но что
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочешь установить линух
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ставь венду. там с 2 картами нормально работает
<spaik> я знаю
<spaik> но в других я настроил
<spaik> а тут не получается
<spaik> все раскоментировал проверил
<spaik> а итог тот же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и работай там где настроил.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чиста спортивный интерес?
<spaik> уже да - надо же сделать
<spaik> у народа то работает
<spaik> я вчера затестил танки через бамбелби - на кальке и на арче + убунта - калька хуже всего - убунта больше всего фпс но иногда рвет видео - но убунту тестил через драйвера - тоесть выбрал нвидиа - релог - самый лучший оказался арч - 70-90 фпс и не лаегает ничего - н
<spaik> о интересно тестануть на убунте или деби - именно с бамбелби
<aleksei`> утра
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> утр
<spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Понг.
<spaik> ну что ушаталась убунта
<spaik> )
<spaik> 1 раз запустил ))) но после ребута просто алес
<spaik> все моргает ничего не грузит
<spaik> не выдержала она натиска школоты))))
<artus> spaik, http://askubuntu.com/questions/165347/cannot-access-secondary-gpu-error-with-bumblebee/285638#285638
<spaik> читал я уже все по убунту и бамбелби)
<artus> ииии7
<spaik> и запустился 1 раз норм пошло - пошле перезагрузки все)))
<spaik> реально экран моргает как елка новогодняя
<spaik> что интересно контрол алт ф1-2-3 тож самое - открывает консоль но моргает адски
<spaik> сотона вселился
<spaik> даж систему не востановить
<spaik> снесу поставлю по новой
<spaik> там косяк с virtualgl
<spaik> его надо отдельно качать
<spaik> и как то он глюкает именно в 16-04
<spaik> вот во вот этому пошло http://www.webupd8.org/2016/08/how-to-install-and-configure-bumblebee.html
<spaik> но не долго))))
<spaik> ладно глаза отдохнули от мерцания ) пошел в консоль изгонять демона бамбелби )))
<artus> мда, тебя по хожу прет фигней страдать
<spaik> все не открывается даж консоль)
<spaik> я на видео записал ))))
<spaik> хоть что нажимай моргаетвсё
<spaik> могу на ютуб залить)
<artus> угу, в убунте сломаны последние дрова невидии ))
<artus> в 16.04 )
<artus> и лечить походу только в чруте :)
<spaik> я не последние ставил
<spaik> та нафик её
<spaik> кстати по секрету ) я в ар.... поставил шрифты убунты так вообще красота
<artus> ну там только какая то версия рабочая осталась. я попробовал, меня хватило на 5 минут и я ушел на деб )
<spaik> та в дебе тож не катит у меня
<spaik> хз что не так
<spaik> оф ман
<spaik> и не катит
<spaik> ужу и на инглиш был ирке - то 1 ошибка то 2 то 3
<spaik> фигня какая то
<spaik> в кальке той есть косяки но правишь и работает - а ар... их вообще нет все само из аура . я в убунте и с лаунчпада ставил бамбелби
<spaik> 3.17
<spaik> хотя в репах убунты 3.7
<spaik> и всеравно никак
<artus> слушай, я тебя нафиг за флуд выпилю. вырви клавишу энтера
<spaik> ок буду окуратнее писать
<spaik> вечером переставлю дебиана и попробую с 0
<artus> в дебе проблем нету, есть твое нежелание вникнуть в проблему и ее решить. я тебе говорил, прямым текстом на решение указывал, тебе же пофигу, ты упарываешся на непонятные эксперементы. бывает
<spaik> я вник
<spaik> я понимаю ошибки и почему они возникают - делаю решение как написано - но не работает
<artus> главная твоя ошибка в том, что ты тупо занимаешься копипастой не вникая в суть. причем больше скажу, не вникая вобще в саму суть проблемы :)
<artus> и да, все твои проблемы обсосаны на половине интернет площадок линуксоидов еще в 13м году, и успешно решены.
<artus> и по большому счету все проблемы - это или сломаанный драйвер в дефолтной репе, или кривой конфиг. все
<artus> отсюда сделай правильный вывод.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqx56azy4vs мдаа, сервисмены по ходу только молотком смогут разобрать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем ее разбирать?
<spaik> ломается - или экран поменять
<artus> ну мало ли :)
<spaik> я собирал несколько телефонов сам) по деталькам - но тут запарит его разбирать
<spaik> нокиа 6600 у меня есть - сониерик к750i с 3 телефонов собрал 1
<artus> ну тут только один гемор, снять экран не отклеив ничего попутно лишнего :)
<spaik> кстати крутой телефон)))))
<spaik> я про Nomu S10 посмотрел обзор
<artus> угу, я вот чет тож присмотрелся. вобщем буду завтра заказывать :D
<spaik> а у меня денег нет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проще позвонить чем у кого то занимать (с)
<artus> деньги зло :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> освободи мир ото зла! зарой их в кубышке
<tagezi> утра
<artus> зарыты :D
<artus> тагееезииииииииииииии
<artus> так, нужно брать перфоратор и наделать дырок в стенах
<SergeyIT> для телефонов и молотка хватит
<artus> прасыпаитисяяя :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> вечера)
<spaik> привет еще раз
<linxon> дратути
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-31
<artus> enhz
<artus> утря
<andrex> да обеда
<artus> раано обедать, завтракать развечто
<aleksei`> утра всем
<spaik> привет
<artus> дароф
<SergeyIT> утра
<vamadir> есть вопрос к гуру серверов на ubuntu, стоит ли делать для каждого сервиса группу и пользователя? ну например httpd, ftp, postfix и тд
<vamadir> вообще есть ли правила разграничения? а то в книгах по линуксу везде разные способы. А спросить у книги нельзя :)
<vamadir> в большенстве мануалов вообще от рута все. Или это нормально?
<artus> vamadir, мм, а нафига тебе эти извращения? )
<artus> ну только если ты не хостинг пытаешься построить :)
<vamadir> artus, да вот просто задумался. Я все от рута запускаю. Или оно само запускается после установки. А как правльно? интересно же, может стоит содать группу и туда пихнуть все сервисы
<artus> чем тебе рут не нравитцо? ))
<aleksei`> рут - бог, апасно это )
<vamadir> artus: :)))
<artus> vamadir, ммм, как ты думаешь, если бы это была но правильно, неужто была бы туча разных пользователей на каждый чих? :)
<KolbasBur> приветы
<artus> имеет смысл в отдельных пользователях если ты соовсем упарываешся с конфигурацией
<vamadir> artus, т.е. нет смысла разбрасывать сервисы по пользователям и группам?
<aleksei`> artus, как там твоя железяка новая поживает?
<artus> vamadir, нет конечно :) они обычно и так имеют свои разрешения и нужные им группы :) не, ну некоторые апач в правах понижают, а потом костылями лечать нехватку прав, или еще какие ограничения, вобщем извращения это все :)
<artus> aleksei`, каакая из? :D
<SergeyIT> железная рука...
<vamadir> artus, кстати допустим апач, от же от рута стартует или от www. но кода у меня несколько сайтов и один из них допустим взломан(вирусован), то он потянет все сайты как я понимаю. Т.е все что от пользователя www либо root.
<artus> vamadir, ммм, и часто у тебя завирусовывают сайты?
<artus> не пробовал права правильные выдавать? :D
<vamadir> artus, один раз было. Плагин от вордпреса был с дыркой. От него потом другие сайты полегли
<artus> ну сам себе злобный буратина :D
<artus> vamadir, а у тебя чтоль все скопом в одном каталоге чтоль лежали?
<vamadir> artus, /var/www/site1 /var/www/site2 /var/www/site3
<artus> извращенец :D
<vamadir> artus, а как надо ? :)
<aleksei`> artus, рутер твой ) или ещё чем-то обзавёлся?
<vamadir> artus, а как надо /root/public_html/site1?
<artus> ну я в /home их вынес и никакого рута у каталогов :) от слова совсем :) ну и каждый сайта у мну отдельный пользователь вроде был, ну и соответственно друг друга они не видели
<aleksei`> vamadir, дефолтные пути обычно меняют
<artus> aleksei`, аа, летаить, мне нраицаа ))
<aleksei`> artus, ну тогда и я себе закажу )
<vamadir> artus, спасибо. просто читал кучу книг и нигде нет этого аспекта
<artus> vamadir, https://debian.pro/1856 на, изучай :)
<artus> aleksei`, ну если тя наполнение менюхи устраивать - то вполне можно. ну в нем ток зажиты от ддоса нима :( хотяяяя , ему каажись начхать на все попытки его положить :D
<artus> зато есть разграничения полосы для самых извращенных, на любую хотелку :D
<vamadir> artus, а че за роутер?
<artus> netis wf2780
<artus> vamadir, https://debian.pro/776
<aleksei`> artus, да кто меня ддосить будет, куму я нужен? )
<artus> тестил его когда инк только его сваял, вполне прикольная штука. ну только сейчас прийдетцо уже переписывать и править под себя с учетом реп и номеров версий софта
<artus> aleksei`, нуу широковещательный флуд в сети никто не отменял
<vamadir> artus, спасибо. Интересно, почитаю
<aleksei`> пусть потеют )
<vamadir> интересный роутер. а я вот такую штуку хочу https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-1542232369.43.UHnsCH&id=45864948680
<vamadir> поставить на него убунту и норм будет роутер :)
<aleksei`> всё на кизаёзском )
<artus> vamadir, эммм, и нафига там убунта? если некуда выкинуть бабки - бери микротик :D
<artus> а покупать роутер чтоб туда ставить бунту - упоротость в квадрате
<vamadir> ну у роутеров есть маленький недостаток. Им не воткнуть лишнюю память и а некоторым и HDD
<vamadir> у меня сейчас сяомишный роутер. И он меня бесит, не хватает. Памяти и проца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неправда ваша, дяденька
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно в роутеры винты втыкать
<vamadir> причем на нем ничего нет кроме торрентов и smb
<artus> vamadir, а на что же такое тебе не хватает проца то ?
<artus> ты наркоман ? нафига на роутере торенты?
<vamadir> artus, Ж))
<artus> может проблема не в роутере а в том что ты маршрутизатор и фаулопомойку путаешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ixbt.com/storage/asus-wl700ge-p2.shtml 2006 год. даже винт ide
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, я же написал (а некоторым)
<vamadir> artus, дык то дом.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, говнороутеры ненужны :)
<vamadir> artus, не вот я пошел сел за ноут посотрел кино, сериал. Не досмотрел, то посмотрел на телефоне в другой комнате. Зачем мне эти флешки и внешние винты, когда можно по вайфаю
<artus> а почему, а потому что их задумывают чтоб эдакая шара была, но упоротые обезьяны обязательно воткнут туда врт и полюбому прикрутят торенты и кучу говносервисов а потом будут ныть что оно тупииит
<artus> vamadir, в чем проблема собрать нас на той же малине или апельсине, с качалкой, dlna и остальными свистелками
<artus> + хоть паралельная рулежка включением чайника
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хм. ну знакомый по случаю отхватил программируемый свитч. ibm сервка U1 или U2. и организовал все в кладовке. ему роутер с винтом не нужен :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ibm почти десяток виртуалок в esxi
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и смысл? юнитовые серваки - филиал аэропорта :D имеет смысл только ради аутсорса у себя кого либо за бабки. для себя - упоротость и безсмысленность
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1с как какой то конторы там крутится
<vamadir> artus, есть смысл, как ты выразился в файлопомойке. Вот смотри, сечас многие девайсы идут с 64,128,256гб жесткими. Но это нормально для документов. И для работы, а вот пришел ты такой домой, а утебя уже куча фильмов, музыки и т.д. закачана. Посмотрел на планшете в
<vamadir> толчок с телефоном можно :) потом на интересном месте и с ноутом. Пошел на работу и ниего не отвлекает. Так как на девайсах у тебя ничего нет, доступ залочен. Ну понятно есть прокси и тд. но будем считать что они прикрыты.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сделал классную автоматизацию: свет в туалете автоматически отключается через 15 минут, если забыли выключить, а свет в ванной включается при входе, по датчику движения, а выключается через 15 минут.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Всё классно, кроме того, что жить с этим невозможно. Оказалось, что 15 минут в туалете — это на самом деле мало, особенно если там хорошо ловится Wi-Fi. А он ловится хорошо.
<artus> vamadir, эмммм, чуваааааккк, а наафига его тянуть ? нафига дома на планшетико-телефонах смотреть? скормил магнет peerflix и сразу смотриш чего приспичило с торентов. нет, накидал в торентоклиент, вытянул за 20 минут пока что-то друго
<artus> смотреш нужных тебе фильмов и не заморачивашься. ну или просто онлайн кинозалы. для дроида еще проще , приложуха и сразу запуск в плеерку киношки
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а че, вайвай только в туалете есть? прям зона вайвай?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если забываешь выключить свет - ранняя стадия альцгеймера? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, по квартите. но с вай-вай увеличивается время посещения туалета))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это уже упоротость какая то :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вообще, это не мое. цитата по случаю
<artus> не, в нулевых мы смеялись на эту тему, с появлением доступных кпк, типа все, можно зависать. но опять же, это так, постебатцо скорее :)
<vamadir> artus, ну не во всех регионах рф интерент хороший. А кое где прям "божественный". Так что онлайн не всегда и не везде можно смотреть. Темболее если у тебя adsl через проводку ссср
<artus> ну могу понять один случай, жесткое расстройство и приговор на пару часов не слезать с толчка, даа, просто сидеть скучно будет :D
<artus> vamadir, ну бываить пичаль распечальная :D оптика наше фсе :D специально для таких обделенных  создана мегадевайсина - nas называетцо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://4tololo.ru/files/styles/large/public/images/20162603094253.jpg?itok=wpl3mo9x
<artus> и холодильник нужно еще добавить :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://vlasti.net/ext/thumbnails/news012013/157978/full.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хотя сейчас розетка павербанкой заменяетцо )
<vamadir> ))
 * vamadir задумался, а хорошая штука этот NAS :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://img.mysku-st.ru/uploads/images/01/67/70/2014/07/01/159b12.jpg планшет в душе
<artus> нафиг ненужная это штука, нас :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нененеее, нуна что нить минимум на 32"
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, эм.... Там че камера чтоли ?? под потолком?
<vamadir> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю
<artus> vamadir, угу, и микрофон, и камера :D и лайтбоксы по периметру :)
<vamadir> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это PoC. себе можешь сделать какую угодно диагональ. хоть за всю стену и подводный мир кусто показывать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вчера убил банку силы. перепутал полярность акков
<artus> в следуйщую диод впаяй )
<KolbasBur> Народ, кто мегамозг в mdadm? Задача такая. Есть 2 жестких диска по 2 ТБ, объеденены в RAID-1 программный под Windows'ом, форматированы в NTFS. Таблица GPT. Как смонтировать этот RAID-1 на Ubuntu, чтобы не потерять информацию?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrahabr.ru/post/320840/
<InterVi> для извращенцев
<andrex> ну хоть не на 32х
<andrex> старье новое)
<|cub|> приветы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне понравилось как надо заводить плату изкоробки )
<|cub|> а не сталкивались, что с rtl8821ae медленная скорость на 5ghz? да и на 2.4 больше чем 72мбит не подключается(
<InterVi> а гуглил? вроде было такое обсуждение на форуме
<|cub|> гуглил, не нашел решение
<andrex> modprobe -v rtl8723ae swenc=1 ips=0 fwlps=0
<andrex> ну или както так
<andrex> ток со свооим модулем
<andrex> и если прокатит колупай конфиг загрузки модуля
<|cub|> пробовал, не прокатило
<andrex> modinfo че говорит?
<|cub|> https://paste.ee/p/HHyLu
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205465.0 фз тогда тут вон не один такой ты) скорее всего вафля такая или модуль ее)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> другое железо на точке пробовал?
<|cub|> пробовал конечно, сейчас с ноута сижу на 450mbit, рядом стоит системник с виндой на той же скорости
<|cub|> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new помогло
<|cub|> хоть до 200мбит подняло
<Innokenty> asd
<spaik> я нашел 1 косяк арча)
<spaik> прям я скажу норм так косячина
<spaik> артуса нет чтоль?
<SergeyIT> этот косяк случайно не за компом сидящий? ))
<spaik> нет
<spaik> это косяк с модемами 3g
<spaik> нетворк манаджер не создает сдесь подключение как в той же убунте
<spaik> да везде что я ставил) а тут фиг вам
<SergeyIT> а чего пишет?
<spaik> ничего
<spaik> просто ничего не пишет
<spaik> и пошарив в нете я понял что это капец как напрягает народ)
<SergeyIT> у меня арч последний тоже не мог подключиться, проблема с name server была
<andrex> дак ты генту не видел там тоже не создает
<SergeyIT> в убунту 17.04 тоже, но говорят исправили
<andrex> и ваще нм зло
<SergeyIT> я там на wicd перешел
<spaik> http://pastebin.com/uisYrXJz
<andrex> да висц
<spaik> модет поможет когда сохрани
<spaik> я настроил
<spaik> я вообще все настроил что хотел) xfce с компизом ) модем - принт по вайфаю - танки - стим
<spaik> кто молодец я молодец))))
<SergeyIT> и чего кричать то? У всех все работает, что им надо, делов то...
<spaik> у меня не всегда)
<spaik> еще вот разрабы убунты молодцы я просто кайфую от их шрифтов ) воткнул их себе - отменно смотрится
<artus> а вы что, фигней маетесь?
<SergeyIT> хто?
<artus> нуу, все кто ей маютцо )
<SergeyIT> пойду домой, помаюсь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> воткнул шрифты непогосту и радуется
<artus> а все почему, патамушта неосилил драйвера натянуть :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: я забыл. ты мне код для блокировки скринсейвера фиксил? в скрипте
<artus> непомню, вроде чето было такое
<artus> воо, я понял чего нужн осотворить. собрать пивоварню на ардуинине :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно есть
<artus> у меня нету :(
<artus> хмм, а по сути вобще копеешные затраты то. самое дорогое насос будет. по цене всего остального :D
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/n5Prq5r.png
<spaik> просто говорили недавно о вайне
<spaik> вот он сам качается
<spaik> вайн 2
<halop> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<spaik> как скопировать командой cp не каталог но много файлов из этого каталога?
<spaik> что то я почитал ман но как то не понял как это сделать - не писать же все имена - а маски не делает
<artus> spaik, http://itmages.ru/image/view/5425575/c1e5d8a0 ну и ?
<spaik> просто
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/oNZU9Tz.png
<spaik> мы тож так могем ) тока красивее
<spaik> )
<spaik> я просто про вайн написал что кто то тут спрашивал про 2
<spaik> ну я и показал что уже ставтся
<Innokenty> find /otsuda | xargs cp -t /suda
<spaik> там названий много и они без расширения
<spaik> понятно что моно мс это сделать - просто интересно сп можно как то
<spaik> если к примеру картинки то cd *.jpg и куда
<artus> кстати, прошляпил глазами в репе хттпс, а умная ваджа прям ух порадовала
<artus> N: Проверьте, установлен ли пакет apt-transport-https?
<Innokenty> команда найдет все файлы из всех каталогов и скопирует всё подряд в один каталог не создавая подкаталоги, так надо было?)
<spaik> что за видяха у тебя?
<spaik> да так
<artus> прям никогда бы не догадался в стандарном выхлопе apt
<spaik> так какая видяха у тебя?
<artus> 440
<spaik> что 440
<artus> gt, или gtx , не помню по маркировке :D
<artus> эхх, вайпнул на нестоковой прошивке старый телефончиг, не стартует, тааки прийдетцо шить :(
<spaik> Innokenty спасибо интересно получается копировать )) главное не забыть - может пригодится где нить
<UNIm95> Народ.
<UNIm95> Я что-то сильно привык к ssh
<UNIm95> и тут у меня возник вопрос про доступ к рабочему столу.
<UNIm95> Как его сделать.
<diskin> UNIm95, ты о чем? cd ~/Desktop ? или что?
<UNIm95> Меня интересует возможность запустить удаленный рабочий стол без проблем с изменением разрешения экрана
<artus> тимвивер :D
<artus> проблем вобще никаких и ни с чем. и даже на наты пофиг
<UNIm95>  artus: да помню. Но у меня на рабочем ноуте рабочий тимвьюер. С лицензией. Дома без
<UNIm95> Не хочу проблем
<artus> UNIm95, эммм, какие проблеммы?
<UNIm95> artus: могут забанить домашний акк как используемый для работы без лицензии
<artus> это если пользовать кучу разных подключений . если работаеш с одной-двумя машинами - не подпадаешь под корпоративного пользователя
<artus> вроде как до 3х компов - это на побаловатцо и не врубаетцо 5ти минутное ограничение
<UNIm95> artus: А можно как-нибудь сделать VNC/RDP сервер по образу винды? У виндового RDP сервера нет проблем с ресайзом окона RDP-клиента
<UNIm95> а под никсами мне удавалось только фиксированный размер окна
<artus> https://www.nomachine.com/ не тестил?
<artus> ммм, штатный линуховый vnc - отстой редкосный, нужно смотреть в сторону TightVNC и типа того
<UNIm95> Не. Не пробывал
<UNIm95> И хз как его затунеллировать в ssh
<artus> UNIm95, https://habrahabr.ru/company/ruvds/blog/312556/  ))
<artus> UNIm95, а конкретно с 'Также можно пустить vnc-шный трафик через ssh-туннель. Для этого отредактируйте:'...
<UNIm95> artus: Туннелинг я умею. Сервис слушат только локалхост а ssh подымает пайп
<UNIm95> и так можно любое приложение проброситью
<artus> нооо я бы посмотрел на x2go, который форк фриинх, который форк нх
<artus> но я бы не парился и юзал тимвивер :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гонять работу через непонятно чьи сервера тимвьювера... некомильфо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а проброс x сервера уже не модно?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что даст парсинг видеопотока? :D
<artus> да и серваки там нужны только для авторизации по ходу дела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зависит от того что в потоке
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, внезапно, видеооо :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а пользоватцо несамописной осью не стремно? :)
<artus> темболее работа, маало ли кто там и что :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну а на самом видео. девочка редактит пока еще секретный договор на милиарды баксов. и условия его заранее утекают конкурентам. сделка срывается
<artus> ну хватит уже в одиночку такие забористые грибы жевать :D
<artus> да и редактировать договор, по удаленному дисплею, та еще наркомания :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или админко с флешки открывает файлик с паролями :) и засвечивает
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если девочке так надо, и ей не хватает шары подключенной по впн, то вполне себе прокидываетцо тонкий клиент
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ага, у них целый штат индусов же сидить и в реалтайме расшифровывают трафик и просмотривают. пока катаютцо на зеоне по канализациям от агентов смитов
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus у меня проблема с ресайзингом
<UNIm95> потянул окно клиента а окно сервера осталось таким же. При уменьшении окна появляются полосы прокрутки, при увеличении неиспользуемые области
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а технологии распознавания образов на что? малинка справится
<artus> vncserver -geometry 1600x1200 -randr 1600x1200,1440x900,1024x768 иииии по ходу дела xrandr -s 1600x1200
<artus> xrandr -s 1440x900
<artus> xrandr -s 1024x768
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как то давно баловался номашин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще не помню как называется
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а можно пример расшифровывания на лету трафика с учетом того что он зашифрован ?
<artus> можно даже не на малинке, можно даже с подключением нейросети :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кем зашифрован?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а с каких пор авторизация беспарольная между клиент-сервер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а алгоритмы авторизации кто прописывал? бекдоров нету?
<artus> точно, анб же спит и видит как бы дождатцо пока ты подключишсо :) и конкуренты прям всех разработчиков софта уже подкупили
<artus> и там прям целыми отделами ждут когда же смогут твой трафик пощупать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а ты не боишся провайдером пользоватцо? он же самый первый ваааще всю инфу может у себя хранить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем тут анб. те же добрые ребята из тимвьювера. явки/пароли у них есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> боюсь.  и знаю что сохраняет. все на сорм зеркалится
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, проще к твоему прову денег занести, там и явки, и пароли, и даже куки выдадут :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrahabr.ru/company/ruvds/blog/312556/
<artus> я выше давал
<artus> да и мы тут не говорим про построение рабочей инфраструктуры на тимвивере :) онли домашнее пользование :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а если упарыватцо на производство, то только впн, тонкие клиенты, все дела.
<artus> но для одиночного пользования - безсмысленно и беспощадно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нарыл с XDMCP баловался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и читал про проброс x сессии по ssh. но не щупал
<artus> смысл проброса иксов - максимум галочку жамкнуть какую нить. в открытом проэкте. так то пользы никакой. темпаче в иксах. когда можно все без иксов рулить :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда ты только с винды слез. кнопочки и галочки мышкой тыкать все же привычней
<artus> *в линуксах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоть где
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, те кто изначально знакомились с системой на линуксе, не зная венды - слышал бы ты их рулады по поводу этих тыканий :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я городил mythtv на 10.04 а в качестве головы только тв. без монитора. монитор для управления было лень тыкать. вот и подключался с другого компа
<artus> и да, большенство ниосиляторов даже в венде не в состоянии правильные кнопочки тыкать, так что им оприори в чем не разбиратцо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ключевое слово "не зная венды"
<Sergey_IT> что-то сомневаюсь что сейчас можно найти человека, который начинал не с ГУИ интерфейса
<artus> Sergey_IT, щас тяжело найти того кто начинал с бумажных мануалов а не с видосиков на тытубчике :D
<Sergey_IT> это да ))
<Sergey_IT> и вопросы на форумах поэтому такие...
<artus> причем тупо одни и теже, как песни на радио, в вечной ротации старый плейлист :D
<artus> ну да, это же нежно правильно вопрос сформулировать, кнопку поиска жамкнуть, а не умееют :)
<spaik> что то я перехвалил вайн 2 ) затупы и не пошла игра - пришлось кросовер ставить
<Sergey_IT> бросай игры - это тупик
<spaik> я не играю а тестирую
<spaik> запустил проверил фпс и все
<spaik> хотел бы норм ирать винда)
<spaik> я в таком маленьком замешательстве щас) надо 1 дистр выбирать - я не зна какой)
<Sergey_IT> для чего дистр?
<spaik> надо чтоб он не просто десктоп был еще и сервер - а я хз
<spaik> пробовал калька сервер - прикольно - работает - но его мало где пользуют - надо или генту или дебиан
<spaik> просто десктоп это арч - но на нем сервер особо не сделать) может всеж упасть - особенно в таких руках как мои
<Sergey_IT> у меня сервер - лубунту 16.04 (десктоп) - работает 365х24
<spaik> тут похоже ты и артус ) дебиан и убунта )
<Sergey_IT> мне до артуса далеко... я же обычный юзер
<spaik> та он днища)
<artus> а тебе спать часом не пора?
<artus> :)
<spaik> да пойду
<spaik> завтра буду всеж дебиан ковырять
<Sergey_IT> зачем его ковырять - учись пользоваться
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/bl3rDt5.png
<spaik> я хз - но тут настраиваю легко а там не могу
<spaik> вобщем артус завтра пробую - не получится - закидаю тебя логами ) будешь помогать)
<spaik> что скажешь?
<spaik> наверное сам спать пошел)
<spaik> старичок же )
<spaik> ладно спокойной всем
<Sergey_IT> и приснится тебе решение проблемы...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-01
<schyuka> всем утра
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> Парни а у кого как установлен тлеграм
<Admin1488> он у меня в опт лежит и криво обновляется, после его автоапдейтов просит заново зарегится, видимо это из за прав на этот каталог
<|cub|> там где линукс у меня вообще телеграм не установлен
<Admin1488> че эт?
<Admin1488> Он наверно у тебя только для работы?
<Admin1488> телегу можно через ппа поставить не официальный но чет хз, паранойя
<Admin1488> еще можно и  snap поставить
<|cub|> а зачем он мне на серверах?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету ни телеграмов, ни вайберов, ни вацапов, ни вконтактикоф, ни одноглазикоф
<|cub|> на рабочем и домашнем ноуте стоит телеграм, но на обоих не линух)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего в линухе для дома не  хватает?
<|cub|> зачем если на ноуте родная ос отлично справляется со своими задачами?
<|cub|> когда-то, на стационарном стоял линух. Но когда начал увелкаться фотографией - то на линухе стало грустновато)
<SergeyIT> утра
<|cub|> ку
<artus> @mode -v andrex
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну что, работает скрипта?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще не пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: да. посмотрел 20 минутный ролик без помех
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23906190/
<artus> ну видит значит, можно вполне коментить выхлоп и в авторан запускать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. и пулреквест
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> бодрого
<Sergey_IT> это у кого как (
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-02
<aleksei`> утра
<vamadir> time
<Admin1488> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> uptime 24 года
<rapidsp> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера на гиктаймсе читал. в америке какой то сервак с таким аптаймом нашли
<rapidsp> да уже и на хабре есть
<rapidsp> старая добрая традиция аптаймами меряться :)
<this_self> всем привет:) кто есть живой ? )
<this_self> у меня какая-то дич несуразная вылезла.
<this_self> при установке любого пакета плюется отакое: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23909919/
<this_self> как с этим бороться?
<andrex> rfкак как открыть пакет и поправить список добавиa пуструю строкув конце или както так
<this_self> дело не в пакете
<this_self> я либо какой пакет ставлю
<this_self> и вылазит эта ошибка
<this_self> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" или  "sudo apt-get autoclean" или  "sudo apt-get clean" естественно не помогают
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> утррр
<SergeyIT> с пробуждением )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.clipartkid.com/images/120/february-2-2013-holidays-mlaut-oomlaut-mlaut-kSLFmL-clipart.jpg
<artus> ^_^
 * vamadir смотря на часы 18:48, думает что утро давно уже прошло 
<nightw89> дратути
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> глубокогоо
<Sergey_IT> утонул?
<artus> угу :)
<elias_ask> ничего не скажешь,оживленная беседа :)
<artus> о, неспящий :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-03
<aleksei`> утречка всем
<|cub|> трям
<b1rd> и тебе
<b1rd> добрый день, прошу помощи, с недавнего времени перестали монтироваться шары на домене после загрузки, прописанны в fstab, если sudo mount-a, все монтируется
<|cub|> а что при этом говорит при загрузке и на домене?
<b1rd> а самое главное упустил
<b1rd> говорит что только рут может моуном пользоваться
<b1rd> маунтом
<|cub|> а при загрузке мониторуется другим пользователем?)
<b1rd> нет
<b1rd> админским юзером тоже не монтиться
<b1rd> пока по ссш не дам под админским юзером через sudo с параметром -a
<b1rd> [   26.130827] CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation.
<b1rd> [   26.130887] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -101
<b1rd> [   26.134967] CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation.
<b1rd> [   26.135840] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -101
<b1rd> [   26.136206] CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation.
<b1rd> [   26.137052] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -101
<b1rd> эт dmesg по этому поваду думает
<b1rd> я так понимаю он примантить раньше сетки пытается
<b1rd> или надо моунт разреашть всем
<b1rd> в общем я в смутении куда копать =)
<|cub|> в опции мониторивания
<b1rd> на всех остольных компах строки такие же и норм
<b1rd> пробелы табы все проверил
<b1rd>  и на этом компе работало но недавнего времени
<b1rd> могу строку с fstub показать
<|cub|> смотри на севрве самба пишет
<artus> арр, ды вырви ты нафиг кнопку энтера. я запарился листать чат с твоим флудом
<artus> лень разворачивать окноо чтоб фсе прочесть :D
<b1rd> лет 10 тут небыл
<|cub|> artus, так не разворачивай)
<artus> b1rd, да, чего пишет самба, и чего в фстабе то
<b1rd> счас покажу fstub
<artus> |cub|, угу, проще избафитцо от флудераста :D нее, не так сразу)
<|cub|> у меня меньше 20 строк на терминал irc отведено и нормально)
<artus> |cub|, у мну 6, хватит с него :D
<|cub|> artus, :)
<UNIm95> artus: |cub| терминальщики
<|cub|> UNIm95, а что поделать? не ставить же иксы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: купи себе монитор побольше. архевариус
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, 24" , мне пока хватает :D
<b1rd> #//192.168.0.251/baza_docs       /media/baza_docs        cifs    user=to_1,password=1,iocharset=utf8     0       0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> строчка в коментах?
<artus> гг
<aleksei`> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: 24" и всего 6 строк ирки? что ты заливаешь. 2,4" еще поверю
<aleksei`> дня всем
<b1rd> нет,без # не вставляло сюда
<b1rd> от sudo mount-a мантирует
<aleksei`> самба что пишет?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5433978/8286838f
<|cub|> я давно спросил что она пишет - ответа так и не было
<b1rd> на сервере шары или клиенте
<artus> и там и там
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<aleksei`> и cifs-utils случаем не обновлял?
<b1rd> обновлял
<aleksei`> бубунта какая?
<b1rd> пробывал вчера на старый откатить, не помогло... для жэксперемента на другой машине тоже сделал апгрэйд,там все четко отрабатывает.... xubuntu 16.10
<aleksei`> логи в студию давай
<|cub|> artus, это weechat такой?
<b1rd> кенкретнее чьи логи и где они лежат... я не на столько прошарен в xubunte
<|cub|> 10 лет здесь не был, а основ так и не знаешь?
<|cub|> самбы. лежит в /var/log/samba/
<aleksei`> /var/log/samba
<b1rd> счас файлом выложу, что бы много строк не занимать
<|cub|> b1rd, посмотри что выше бот писал как выкладывать
<artus> |cub|, агаа, он самый
<|cub|> давно его не видел)
<|cub|> правда когда пробовал сам, так с irssi и не слез)
<aleksei`> b1rd, ключи -t  и -o попробуй расставь
<aleksei`> /192.168.0.251/baza_docs /media/baza_docs  -t  cifs   -o  user=to_1,password=1,iocharset=utf8     0       0
<|cub|> в fstab? зачем?
<aleksei`> да там эти cifs-utils кривые
<b1rd> спасибо,счас попробую, лог из пути очень криво копируется, суть в том что в логи самба ругается на отсутсвие сети, я так подазреваю что он монить пытается раньше сетки,ключ -t и -o что дает?
<|cub|> настолько кривые что в fstab теперь надо писать -t -o?
<aleksei`> после того как я попадаю на запароленную шару путём ввода логин:имя юзера бубунты, пароль: имя юзера бубунты, я уже ничему не удевляюсь
<aleksei`> b1rd, t-тип ФС, о-опции ФС
<b1rd> не помогло
<b1rd> думаю надо сеть засавить подниматься раньше
<|cub|> b1rd, http://askubuntu.com/questions/689515/mount-network-share-automatically-on-startup
<artus> b1rd, а сеть чем, нм поднимаетцо?
<b1rd> artus, да
<artus> ну вот.
<artus>  /etc/network/interfaces наше все
<b1rd> странно что в том же кабинете еще 5 компов стоит,обновил все, а траблы только на одной
<artus> это убунта, ничего странного не вижу :D
<b1rd> а если в скрипт запуска сети прописать mount -a
<UNIm95> b1rd: Какая убунта?
<b1rd> xubuntu 16.10
<artus> b1rd, настрой сеть не через нм, будет подниматцо самая первая , и должно быть нормально.
<artus> привязывать автомаунт по сети к нм - извращение
<artus> хотя можно в скрипте который мониторит состояние интерфейса, подняля или нет всунуть маунт, ноо как по мне это актуально если на ноуте, или от шнурка с сетью, или вайвайка левая
<b1rd> мисье знает толк в извращениях.... до вчера на этом компе все работало, на нескольких десятках компов тоже и до сих пор работает
<artus> b1rd, это не показатель. особенно если учитывать что 10е версии убунты отродясь стабильными небыли
<b1rd> ну кто то до меня поставил на ряд машин 16.10  е даунгрейдить же все до 16.04 lts
<artus> а даунгрейдить убунту вобще безсмысленно :D она умирает от этого )
<b1rd> на машинах с lts все работает как то стабильнее, на 10 капсы часто глючат
<b1rd> по крайней мере у нас
<artus> apt-get install xkbset && xkbset nullify lock
<artus> чинит капс :)
<UNIm95> b1rd: Такс.
<UNIm95> 1) Если это сервак то ССЗБ. В рабочих окружениях должны быть только LTS версии.
<UNIm95> 2) Начиная вроде с 15.04 инитом является системд. Правь юнит отвественный за самбу что бы подключение шар было после поднятия сети.
<b1rd> ну чуть погодя проверю на счет сети не через нм
<b1rd> нм удалить же можно?
<UNIm95>  b1rd: На desktop или server?
<b1rd> десктоп
<b1rd> помогло поднятие сети через конфиг
<b1rd>  кто нить раздавать сканер по сети смог?
<artus> во, я же говорил, нм от лукавого :D
<SergeyIT> я монтирую сетевые диски в rc.local и не мучаюсь
<artus> rc.local вобще волшебное место :D
<UNIm95> artus:  точка G это волшебное место, а rc.local только конфиг
<artus> UNIm95, я скажу больше, про rc.local тоже многие слышали но каак показывает практика - большинство не знают как его найти и что с ним делать тоже не в курсе :D
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<artus> и тебу
<Sergey_IT> я, кажется, решил проблему с ДОСом )
<Leagnus> ничёсе
<Sergey_IT> а то!
<artus> прасыпайтисиииии
<Sergey_IT> рано еще
<valsinats> привет, сообщество!
<valsinats> проснулся жэ)
<Sergey_IT> не засыпал... ДОС мучал
<artus> Sergey_IT, мучитель )
<stas> artus: забанил?
<Sergey_IT> это кто кого еще
<stas> интересуюсь
<artus> stas, мммм, кого? O_o
<stas> »» stas #ubuntu-ru :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<stas> »» stanislav #ubuntu-ru :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<artus> O_o
<stas> сменил все-таки)
<artus> не, я не банил точно :) грепнул по логам, все чисто
<artus> stas, а, он может ругатцо на незареганные ники
<stas> artus: скорее всего так и было
<stas> после обрыва заходил без реги
<artus> ну пустить он пустит, но слова сказать не даст :) если не идентнутый на фриноде.
<artus> мейби с авторизацией глюк был у тебу )
<Sergey_IT> NickServ: (notice) stanislav is not registered.
<artus> угу, точно из за незареги по ходу дела )
<stas> чем занимаетесь на ночь глядя?
<Sergey_IT> зеваем
<artus> я тут прибытие спиратил и смотрю :)
<stas> экранку, штоле?
<artus> ты штоо, хдешку же )
<stas> )
<artus> сегодня по ходу выложили
<stas> разочаровался, приятель говорил
<artus> и ленюсь подискать сервис кешбека для алишки. не, завтра буду уже головой думать, а сегодня только смотреть :)
<artus> stas, ой фсе. мне эти отзывы народа который рассуждает про отсутствие глубины и смысла, и еше пургу в стиле мягких насыщенных обертонов летнего солнца в порошковом вине. нафиг. :D посмотрю - тогда будет видно :D
<stas> расскажешь потом
<stas> свое авторитетное))
<Sergey_IT> не посмотрю.... и так ясно
<artus> stas, дудки :D
<artus>  https://github.com/djmbritt/kickflix хыыыыыы, каакая приколюха
<stas> artus: он по кикъэсс только ищет?
<artus> хз. думаю имеет смысл поковырять на предмет своих источников и фильтров выборки
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-04
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Люди, просветите меня, что за Ubuntu Core?
<OnkelTem> Для чего вообще оно нужно?
<OnkelTem> "Ubuntu for IoT devices and large container deployments" - можно пример?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: попытка канноникал подмазаться к IoT
<OnkelTem> Хм
<artus> утра человеки
<OnkelTem> В общем, что я задумал...
<OnkelTem> artus: hi!
<OnkelTem> Я хочу уже конкретно въехать в Docker. И начать его использовать для построения рабочей среды (программиста)
<OnkelTem> И вот, для этого, я хочу на VirtualBox насоздавать сетку хостов, один из которых будет основным на Kubuntu (это который в будущем я думаю юзать для хостовой системы), а остальные должны быть чем-то минимальным, куда я буду ставить
<OnkelTem> всяческие image'ы
<OnkelTem> Зачем это всё городить объъясню. Дело в том, что я хочу попробовать сделать так, чтобы основная система была минимальной. Чтобы ее разворачивание занимало мало времени
<artus> OnkelTem, я же давал тебе сцыль на хабру по разворачиванию докер контейнеров в 2 клика в немеряном количестве
<OnkelTem> При этом добавление функционала (настроенный веб-сервер, сервер баз данных, IDE, и прочие компоненты) устанавливались бы одной тупо командой и сразу бы добавляли функции в основную систему. Но при этом я хочу оставить
<OnkelTem> возможность где-то держать эти сервисы уже запущенными.
<artus> оно же давно уже все скриптами обвязано для автоматизации процесса
<OnkelTem> Я так никогда не разберусь. Мне надо самому по всем граблям пройтись
<OnkelTem> сейчас основной вопрос- какую систему выбрать для docker хостов
<OnkelTem> Надо чтобы было всё гомогенным
<OnkelTem> Я вот уже почти собрался ставить Ubuntu Server...
<artus> мдяя
<OnkelTem> Это все цветочки. Вот когда я дойду до Volumes с данными, вот тут будет самая веселуха
<artus> OnkelTem, береш нетинстал, ставиш минимальную конфигурацию, чисто с утилитами для работы - вот у тебя и сервер :D без иксов и кучи говна ))
<OnkelTem> Точно, чет про netinstall забвл
<OnkelTem> Но ты имеешь ввиду наверное всё-такие нетинст Сервера, да?
<artus> эммм, а чем в твоем понимании сервер от десктопа отличаетцо? ))
<OnkelTem> Чес гря, никогда не знад )
<OnkelTem> л
<artus> не плоди сущностей сверх меры :D
<artus> нааверно наличием в одном иксов, не? :D
<OnkelTem> думаю apt-get install gnome сработает и на Server ;-)
<artus> я открою тебе страшную тайну, только ты никому не говори. ничем не отличаетцо :D
<OnkelTem> )))
<artus> просто пакетом предустановленного мусора :)
<OnkelTem> А зачем они вообще делают это разделение? Только отличие select'а для установщика
<OnkelTem> А нетинсты что у сервера что у десктопа - они оба консольные?
<artus> ну типа готовая сборка с почтовиком заинсталеным, еще чем то, типа чтоб без интернетов можно было поправив конфиги работать )
<OnkelTem> ааа
<artus> мультиарх архив нетинстала там сейчас 400 метров вроде, на обе архитектуры, ну и некурсес инсталятор )
<artus> главное когда предложит окружение поставить, типа вебсервер, сервер печати, почтовый - все это нафиг поотрубать, выбрать минимальное окружение и хватит
<OnkelTem> угу
<OnkelTem> потом будут клонировать образ да и всё
<OnkelTem> буду
<OnkelTem> Вроде как, VB позволяет эмулировать латенси между хостами? Ну, должен вроде
<artus> клонировать образ только после апдейт-апгрейд, и предварителььных базовых настроек )
<OnkelTem> это доо
<artus> не понял про вб
<OnkelTem> Да хочу посмотреть, что будет если скажем какие-то сервисы будут удаленными. Скажем, уехал ты с ноутом в деревню. А все сервисы типа веба, базы данных оставил крутиться дома
<OnkelTem> ну и посмотреть сейчас на виртуалке как оно будет, если у тебя скажем мегабит и латенси 50ms
<OnkelTem> Я имею ввиду сервисы, подключенные через docker-stuff
<artus> эммм, а нафига тебе на ноуте в деревне веб и базы бынных?
<OnkelTem> ну работать продолжать например
<artus> OnkelTem, впн и хоть обработатцо не? :D
<OnkelTem> ну, это уже детали как я в свою сетку попаду. Мне интересно сэмулировать лаги или низкую скорость именно сейчас локально
<OnkelTem> в virtualbox
<OnkelTem> я просто никогда этого не делал
<OnkelTem> Я точно помню VMware что-то такое постоянно рекламировала
<artus> OnkelTem, в чем проблема, повесь их всех в впн, и гоняй трафик через какой нить амеровских серв )
<artus> на потестить заглаза )
<OnkelTem> хехе
<OnkelTem> artus: полез скачивать кубунту и обратил внимание, что там вообще нет опций десктоп-сервер.
<OnkelTem> плодят сущности без надобности
<artus> OnkelTem, эммм, как бы тебе обяснить то помяхше :D кубунта, это убунта с кедами. каакие к лешему серверные версии с кедами на борту? а есть леше лубунту, с lxde , ксубунту с крысой :D
<OnkelTem> тоже самое можно про убунту сказать
<OnkelTem> это убунта с unity
<OnkelTem> которая у меня лично так и не прижилась
<OnkelTem> как гном, с тех пор как его сломали
<OnkelTem> как и гном*
<artus> OnkelTem, низя так сказать :D убунту это вобще название системы, а уж какое у нее де по дефолту - это не суть. а остальные это форки под конкретные де :) типа официальные форки с предустановленным :)
<OnkelTem> Еще такой вопрос
<OnkelTem> Имеет ли смысл шифровать домашний каталог? Ведь шифрование LVM выглядит куда более грамотным решением на случай утери ноутбука
<artus> никакого смысла :D
<artus> у тебя там прям эдакая секретность секретность?
<artus> для секретной секретности создай шифрованный раздел, а лучше контейнер который ты сможеш не только на ноуте раскрыть в случае чего
<OnkelTem> угу, я вот тоже так думаю
<artus> а хомяк шифровать .... навернеш систему - а потом пояски с попыткой добратцо до внутренностей :)
<OnkelTem> да и вообще в контейнерах ничего секретного не будет, я так думаю
<OnkelTem> только в data volumes
<OnkelTem> а эти вольюмы будут только на хостовой системе. А вот её я точно зашифрую всю
<OnkelTem> это же ноут...
<artus> оо, ща попробую старый телефонку зашифровать :D адин фиг если че можно будет перепрошить без проблем
<OnkelTem> Нашел Juju
<OnkelTem> думал - ну ничего себе, круто, ща заюзаю. Не нашел даже апачи там. Бред какой-то...
<Sergey_IT> утра вечера
<artus> и тебе здравия
<stanislav> приветствую!
<artus> о, забаненный :D
<stanislav> artus: разбаненный жэ)
<artus> stanislav, нигадяй )
<stanislav> artus: рецензия на прибытие буит?))
<artus> stanislav, годный, вот дествительно годный. без угара и треша но достойный хороший фильм :)
<OnkelTem> тоже слышал такое мнение
<OnkelTem> но... не пошел и не пойду
<stanislav> гляну)
<artus> о, 4.9 ядро прилетело
<artus> OnkelTem, ну в киношку я бы не на него не шел, а дома расслабившись посмотреть прям самое то :)
<artus> хотя мне кинотеатры вобще не нравятцо как таковые :) пережиток прошлого :)
<stanislav> большой экран
<stanislav> звук
<stanislav> доама не то)
<tagezi> угу, идиоты чавкаюшие и шуршащие какой-то хренью
<artus> говнозвук, говнокартинка
<tagezi> какртинки в кинотеатрах реально говно полное
<artus> неудобный процесс просмотра, толпа народа. нашли от чего тащитцо
<stanislav> совковые кинотеатры, штоле?
<artus> почему совковые. или ты хошш сказать что исходник в видео прокат приходит в 150 милионов К чтоб его на надцать метров растягивать?
<artus> если хош такой же упоротой картинки , возми биноклю, поставь домашнюю аккустику в кастрюлю, и будет тебе кинотеатр :D
<stanislav> )
<artus> о, и видево в 640 пускать :D
<artus> stanislav, и если уж такой фанат прям огромной картинки - лед проэктор и хоть обсмотрись :D
<OnkelTem> artus: не в пикселях дело, а в большом экране
<OnkelTem> можно и дома замутить, но чтобы яркость была нормальная да на приличном размере экрана, придется выложить кругленькую сумму
<OnkelTem> за проектор
<OnkelTem> https://infocus.ru/projectors/seriya_sp1080/proektor_infocus_sp1080/
<OnkelTem> например
<OnkelTem> Долго окупаться будет, в общем
<OnkelTem> Около 160 раз в кино сходить, если одному. Или 80 вдвоем. Ну в принципе норм.
<OnkelTem> Но это надо быть фанатом
<OnkelTem> Я заметил, что есть некий угол обзора, после которого включается эффект погружения в кадр.
<artus> OnkelTem, эммм, а нафига упарыватцо на ламповые ?
<OnkelTem> да просто первый попавшийся из тех брендов, что в свое время имел случай глянуть
<OnkelTem> так-то я бы вообще проектор не стал брать. Вот LED телевизор!
<OnkelTem> я когда такой в магазине увидел, стоял с отвисшей челюстью
<artus> ай, есть сейчас туева хуча фул хд проэкторов по цене телевизора 40 дюймов. с качественной картинкой на 3 метра .
<OnkelTem> диагональ?
<Sergey_IT> кубических
<artus> OnkelTem, чего диагоняль?
<OnkelTem> 3
<artus> OnkelTem, https://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/Everycom-X9-Projector-3500-Lumens-LCD-Projector-Home-LED-TV-Full-HD-Home-Theater-for-ATV/207310_32721736773.html во, первый попавшийся не откровенное барахло. для киношек прям ваще заглазаа :D картинка от кинотеатра вааще ничем не будет
<artus> отличатцо
<artus> 60 "-150 " хоть упорись с такой диагональю :D
<OnkelTem> 1280 800 :(
<artus> ну родное, но Max1920 * 1080
<artus> в отличии от ламп - светики вобще красота. а даже если помрет - никто не мешает воткнуть поярче на радиаторе побольше. еще и светосила увеличитцо
<artus> OnkelTem, и да, 170 баксов - даже телефизор не купишь :D
<OnkelTem> это да
<OnkelTem> led tv что я в м-видео видел - 160к
<artus> OnkelTem, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El7xsMU1uWE а вот сравнение. картинка я бы скадал что получще чем на некоторых телевизорах в ценовом сегменте и в 3 раза дороже :D
<OnkelTem> artus: это оба китайцы?
<artus> да
<artus> OnkelTem, это, того, яфоны кстати на заводах улефон делаютцо :D там где китайцы клепаютцо. так что сейчас фсее китайцы :)
<OnkelTem> artus: чет я смотрю эти китайцы вообще молодцом
<OnkelTem> artus: [прищурился] а может у них еще и акустические системы для домашних кинотеатров имеются?
<artus> OnkelTem, у них фсе есть :D
<Sergey_IT> пора к ним ехать - учиться
<OnkelTem> artus: а ты себе не брал такой проектор?
<OnkelTem> реально чет дешево ))
<OnkelTem> Второй день прусь от рекламы витаминов: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kx73mFVidM
<artus> OnkelTem, да вот хочу. я давно на них прикалываюсь. но у мменя еще ремонт недозакончен, пока некуда воткнуть :) а так как телика у меня нету, по причине что я его не мотрю, то максимум я на проэктор согласен :D
<OnkelTem> artus: а как думаешь, в Playstation можно играть на таком? Что-то я не уверен насчет фокуса
<artus> OnkelTem, играют же :D и с компа играют :)
<OnkelTem> там в комментах пишут, что дескать фокус либо по середине, либо по краям
<OnkelTem> правда величина дефекта не очень понятна. Главное чтобы видно было )
<artus> OnkelTem, ну это же зависит от угла установки, от растояния :)
<artus> там не фокус, а скорее глубина резкости)
<OnkelTem> ну, они это "замыливанием" называют, хз что имеется ввижу
<OnkelTem> А еще ты видел, там 2 версии - просто (как лось, надо понимать) и с андроидом
<OnkelTem> 4.4.2
<artus> хотя я прикинул только что по стене, 2 с хвостом по горизонту, на 1.3 по вертикали - чет дофигивастенькая картинка получаетцо :D
<OnkelTem> это - самое оно. Эффект погружения
<artus> OnkelTem, ну типа встроеный твбокс
<OnkelTem> Блин, еще один андроид в доме, да еще от китайцев )
<artus> OnkelTem, дык если есть с чего выводить картинку - мона и голый брать)
<OnkelTem> Дочке купил полгода назад Xiaomi mi 4. Все бы ничего, но андроид там странный
<OnkelTem> У меня Raspberry есть!
<artus> а я наверно поеду завтра nomu s10 возьму. благо можно взять дешевле чем у китайсев без скидок :D жаль с ораньжевой каемочкой нету, ну да пофихх
<OnkelTem> ты решил, что не нужно носить кастет и телефон, когда можно совместиьт в одном устройстве, да?
<artus> OnkelTem, блин, был у меня когдато в закладках афигенный проэктор, тож китайса, 720p , с эфигительной четкостью и сочностью. потерял гдето. нужно поискать будет. и тоже в порядке 200 баксов гдето
<artus> OnkelTem, ну, офигенный же апарат, и батарея годная, и емкость в ней чесная :) в реале даже больше 5 махов ))
<OnkelTem> А знаешь что, а спасибо. Я вот когда глядел на картинку с телефоном вдруг вспомнил, что обещал детям купить конструктор
<OnkelTem> только я забыл как он называется
<artus> гг ))
<OnkelTem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYf6wYOc8Cg - "вспомнил"
<OnkelTem> такое надо сразу на развес брать
<artus> жесть какая :D
<OnkelTem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiArYWNaYm8&t=955s - вот тут обзор. Наш программист придумал его
<artus> OnkelTem, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Iron-Commander-Vehicle-Metal-Model-Building-Kits-Puzzle-Crane-Tower-Enlighten-Education-Assemblage-Toys-VS-3d/32686197764.html  вооот самый конструкторский конструктор :D у меня в детстве быль такого рода металичесский. прям лего отдыхает :) хош машинку
<artus> ваяй, хош самолет :D
<OnkelTem> нуууу, это класссика!
<artus> а если добавить ардуину с сервой - то даже на радиоуправлениии мона запилить)
<artus> вот такого бы металевого я бы на развес купил, килограмм 15-20 :D
<artus> OnkelTem, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Car-Metal-Brick-DIY-Model-Construction-Set-Educational-Toy-3D-Laser-Cut-Stainless-Steel-Metal-Models/32746074107.html круто жеее
<artus> и соображалку развевает куда уж лучше легов :)
<OnkelTem> Это ты зря кстати, лего тоже не промах. Я всегда думал что легко это кубики с пупырышками и челочеки. А тут как-то увидел звезду смерти у кого-то дома. Это пипец. Там деталей различных сотня наверное, если не больше
<OnkelTem> что лего*
<artus> OnkelTem, аххахааа, нашел в киеве лего наразвес :D
<OnkelTem> :D
<artus> о, кстати, нашел кубики аля лего, ну такие как при совке были. типа копия леги, совместимые, по ценее 116 русских рублев за 100 грамм :)
<OnkelTem> во во, у меня такие и были
<OnkelTem> я башни строил. Потому что ничего другого из них не построишь
<artus> о, нашел еще вкуснее, 200 грн за пол кило
<OnkelTem> Только красные и белые были помню. А когда совок развалился пояились синие. Не знаю почему так
<OnkelTem> О! Знаю. Флаг России!
<artus> у меня и жеелтые, и синие были, и платвормочки, и колесики
<artus> пошло же :D
<artus> но один фиг, металевый конструктор был круче всего
<Sergey_IT> поколение лего )
<artus> Sergey_IT, да ниразу :) про лего я в детстве и не слышал :)
<OnkelTem> дада, не надо вот этого вот
<OnkelTem> я когда лего увидел первый раз, первая мысль была, что они у нас стырили идею
<Sergey_IT> вполне возможно )
<artus> ну надо отдать должное, гегам уже больше 100 лет :)
<OnkelTem> кому?
<artus> легам )
<OnkelTem> оу, не знал
<artus> а не, соврал, 70
<artus> :)
<artus> это самой концепции этих кубиков под сотню
<artus> а лего просто бренд который их популяризировал)
<stanislav> artus: почем ному?
<artus> stanislav, ммм, потому что по такой цене мне единственное чего в нем не хватает это nfc :D остальное для меня идиал )
<stanislav> я про цену?
<stanislav> ))
<stanislav> сколько стоит, artus?
<OnkelTem> О, Викинги вышли
<stanislav> у меня сигмаPQ11
<artus> stanislav, около 120$  ха это получаем 6й дроид, 2 рама, горила 4, 720p ips с отличными углами, 5 махов батарея, чесных 5ть махов, даже 5.1 по тестам. и чесные ip68
<stanislav> artus: где берешь?
<artus> ну и проц рисующий под 50к попугаев в антуту, с головой на все свистелки. ну и божественный жпс :) за 20 сек на холодную ловящий 18 спутников
<OnkelTem> artus: что за махи?
<stanislav> скорость света, вроде)
<artus> OnkelTem, 5000 mah , ну тут уже скорее 5 ампер-часов)
<UNIm95> Блин. Нашел пару хороших вещиц: ASUS P9A c2750, GPD win
<OnkelTem> stanislav: звука
<UNIm95> но бабла только на доширак =)
<stanislav> звука, вроде)
<artus> stanislav, хотел у китайсев брать, но нашел поблизости и сразу по вкусной цене )
<stanislav> мне ному понравился
<stanislav> моя сигма и под водой была
<stanislav> и падала со 2-го этажа на бетон
<stanislav> работает и работает)
<stanislav> но морально устаревает
<artus> ууу, она совсем старенькая :)
<stanislav> зато боевая
<stanislav> )
<artus> ну нома тоит тех 126$ что я за него собираюсь отдать. и вобще, у меня основной критерий это батарея
<artus> вот бы еще синезубые уши которые пару суток бы могли играть, прям вообще ухххх было бы ))
<stanislav> 144 нашел
<stanislav> хотя, это первый попавшийся
<artus> stanislav, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/5-0-Nomu-S10-Waterproof-Phone-Android-6-0-MTK6737T-Quad-Core-4G-Smartphone-2G-RAM/32751741383.html 119 )
<UNIm95> artus: Мне работа Cat S60 подгонит =)
<artus> UNIm95, с тепловизором? хыыы, цацкаа )
<UNIm95> artus: Угусь
<UNIm95> Будет весело
<artus> данунаафиг, 18ть штук гривен. не, ненужно :D
<UNIm95> У нас народ S7 или яблофон берёт.
<UNIm95> только я буду с нормальным кирпичём
<artus> UNIm95, шо ты хош от гламурных хипстеров :D
<UNIm95> Не хипстеры а консультанты.
<UNIm95> Только я админ-консультант
<artus> эмм, а чего это надо такое консультировать чтоб с яблоком носитцо?
<UNIm95> DWH
<UNIm95> и прочее BI
<UNIm95> в банкахъ и страховках
<UNIm95> да еще в чертовых костюмах бегать
<artus> ужсс :D я в костюме был последний раз лет 8м тому :D
<Sergey_IT> в трусах удобнее?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну и без них дискомфорта не испытываю :D
<UNIm95> Я зимой/летом в джинсах и майке. В температурном диапазоне +40 -30
<artus> UNIm95, вот, вобще из толпы гансов выбиваешсо. мало того что в джинсах, еще и лопата в промисполнении :D
<UNIm95> artus: Так еще, как белорус, белее чистокровных арийцев
<artus> хыы. казачек засланный)))
<artus> stanislav, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6R7iXiTasM сигма так могеть :D
<artus> stanislav, там с 6й минуты треш )))
<artus> потом с 10й, потом с 12й :D
<UNIm95>  artus: посмотри что такое gpd win и pocket. Я сейчас в переписке с gpd. Есть шанс что получится их уговорить поставить в этих малышей GSM/GPS модули
<UNIm95> в результате в кармане можно будет нормальный ноут тягать.
<artus> UNIm95, https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-intel-z8700-win-10-os-game-console-laptop#/ типа этот? блин, ценник прям вобще не радаваить :(
<artus> хотя девайс прям прикольный)
<UNIm95> artus: 330 баксов
<UNIm95> мне в европе 450 евро
<UNIm95> нечего жаловаться.
<UNIm95> artus: Там первый ценник сколько собрали на сайте
<artus> я уже увидел
<artus> нуу, с таким мелким экраном - как по мне пичаль жеее
<artus> а в качестве расжиревшего геймбокса - а смысл
<UNIm95> artus: У тебя полноценный x86 ноут в кармане. Им бы добавить вращающийся экран по типу thinkpad twist и сотовые модулию
<artus> теже 7 дюймов планшеты с клавиатурой, на атоме, с 10кой на борту - от 70$ до 200 за 10 дюймов
<UNIm95> artus: покажи примеры
<UNIm95> artus: без бутлока
<artus> UNIm95, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/10-1inch-Tablet-Computer-quad-Core-Android-windows-Tablet-Pcs-4GB-Rom-64GB-dual-os-dual/32774620752.html
<artus> первй попавшийся. помельче нуна поискать)
<UNIm95> artus: Процессор хуже, памяти меньше, батарея меньше
<UNIm95> нет клавиатуры
<UNIm95> не известно что с бутлоком
<artus> ну если там стоит 10ка, то воткнуть можно и линь )
<UNIm95> artus: у многих таких железяк тупо нет входа в биос
<UNIm95> так что нет возможности сменить бутдевайс и снять securerom
<artus> нууу, с разбором железки можно все что угодно :D
<UNIm95> artus: в том числе и слет с гарантии
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, гарантия такая гарантия :D https://geektimes.ru/company/dronk/blog/272540/ воо, а чем чуви не вариант?
<artus> 10ки прям вобще смотрятцо с клавиатурой)
<artus> Chuwi Hi10 прям вобще уххх
<artus> UNIm95, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW35SCll6Ns
<UNIm95> artus: норм. но у меня не такой большой карман
<artus> но блин, ноут весом в 470 грамм, с норм батареей который от банки силы проживет дольше еще столько же, с фулл хд ретиной , и размерами 25 на 17 см. и ценником в 150$ - это же урурууу круть )
<artus> еще и рама 4ре гига. чего для мобильности еще нужно )
<artus> ну разве что тру рюкзачек городской :)
<artus> прям мега дополнение к 5-6 дюймовой лопате телефона :)
<stanislav> artus: хороший телефончик)
<artus> блиин, я 10ку захотеееллл чуви :D
<stanislav> мне орехов хватило, чтобы убедить)
<artus> stanislav, до гвоздей и плитки не добрался чтоль? :D
<stanislav> добрался)
<stanislav> но то уже перебор))
<artus> stanislav, одобряш выбор? )))
<stanislav> 1024
<artus> да блин, чуви 10ка по моим запросам прям идеал ноутбука
<UNIm95> artus: Эти Chuwi косячат под линем. Батарейка не отображается, звука нет.
<artus>  UNIm95 ой, ну это же леечитцо все :) и батарейку можн овывести, и звук починить. :) павертоп из линя никто не выковыривал ) а комплект железа по цене и весу прям оооочень вкусный. есть что-то похожее ? ))
<UNIm95> artus: Жду или GPD pocket или уговорю GPD сделать железяку с мобилными сетями и вращающимся экраном
<artus> ну покет смотритцо вкуусноо )
<artus> но 5.5 экранка, это же жееесть
<UNIm95> artus: мне не равится метод крепления монитора по типу мака.
<UNIm95> нравится*
<UNIm95> крепление у GPD win нравится больше
<artus>  вобщем это как первые ееpc на 7", только меньше )
<artus> UNIm95, лучше бы не телефоны модульными делать собирались, а ноуты )
<UNIm95> Это да.
<UNIm95> Зафигачить стандарты вроде ATX
<artus> линейка размеров клавиатур-докстанций, линейка экранов, ну и начинка по вкусу и карману, хош камеры и винты, хош мегабатарею
<UNIm95> Черд
<UNIm95> pocket 7 дюймов
<artus> UNIm95, ну 7м дюймов это зенфон с клавиатурой на атоме :)
<artus> вобщем  ничего нового )
<UNIm95> artus: Что за зенфон?
<artus> асус зенфон
<artus> прчием в нем чуть ли не хдд воткнут :D
<artus> или это я с другим упоротым телефоном путаю :D
<UNIm95> artus: Там графика PowerVR
<UNIm95> на нее нет открытых дров
<UNIm95> и не предвидится
<UNIm95> а у gpd чистый интеловый чип
<UNIm95> а интел имеет всегда открытые дрова для своих видюх
<UNIm95> в которых нормально работает энергопотребление
<artus> они все обещают норм потребление, а по факту не всегда)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-05
<myordo> всем привет
<myordo> подскажите как решить броблему ? есть внешний винт(ntfs) который подключен к серверу,диск подключен и примонтирован в /media/hdd, однако запись невозможна,выдать права 777 тоже нельзя. текушщие права 500. работаю из под рута. как то можно пофиксить?
<UNIm95> myordo:а ты в группах mount и диск состоишь?
 * JohnDoe_71Rus не был, не привлекался, не состоял
<OnkelTem> Я не понимаю за каким чертом создали askubuntu
<OnkelTem> Идиотский проект...
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: А что не так? Вполне себе stakoverflow
<UNIm95> для убунты
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: в том и дело, что это всё вполне могло бы быть на stackoverflow
<OnkelTem> Возникло желание откомментить там, но... не хватает репутации. Я на стеке-то её года четыре копил
<OnkelTem> а тут, ради убунты... да у меня столько вопросов не возникало, чтобы юзать отдельный сервис
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: stackoverflow для программеров. А многие вопросы связанные с убунтой не являются связанными с кодингом
<UNIm95> так что вполне нормально разделение.
<OnkelTem> stack разве для программеров? хм
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: посмотри вопросы. Там по большей части вопросы по коду/зависимостям/сборке и прочем
<artus> утра чулявеки
<OnkelTem> Да, видимо
<OnkelTem> А я не замечал
<OnkelTem> artus: утра
<OnkelTem> artus: все забываю, у тебя ник откуда такой? Помню одного Артуса из Myst
<OnkelTem> хотя может его как-то иначе звали, но похоже точно
<OnkelTem> Myst - вообще любимый квест...
<artus> у ты какой догадливый :D
<OnkelTem> И еще там была лучшая музыка из CG ever
<OnkelTem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6F4xaz1lcg
<artus> устроил себе марафон обители зла, и внезапно осознал что до этого свой просмотр закончил на 3й части, 7го года которая :D
<artus> не, что не говорите но фильмы в 60fps выглядят как дешевый бразильский сериал :D
<OnkelTem> ?
<OnkelTem> Тебя тоже обманули?
<OnkelTem> Это не 60 fps, это долбанный motion blur
<OnkelTem> Если бы ты юзал телеки, то знал бы, что гнусмус в них включает этот идиотский фильтр по-умолчанию
<OnkelTem> и ВСЕ вообще передачи и фильмы становятся картонными
<artus>  
<artus> Формат: h264
<artus> Битрейт: 8234 кб/с
<artus> Кадров в секунду: 59.939968
<OnkelTem> Толко перед этим кто-то наложил motion blur
<OnkelTem> точнее не блур
<artus> да блюр тут причем :)
<OnkelTem> так как-то по другому. В общем, вырезаются мелкие фоновые движения
<OnkelTem> в рез-те персонаж отрывается от фона
<artus> разница в четкости картинки свойственная именно телепередачам :)
<artus> ну и мыльным операм )
<OnkelTem> не в этом дело
<OnkelTem> Я на этом собаку съел. Обломал друга как-то. Прихожу в гости, он мне показывает телек новый дорогой, показывает как типа "четко" выглядит всё
<OnkelTem> я зашел в меню и отрубил всю эту "четкость"
<OnkelTem> Тебе кажется, что это четкость, но это на самом деле потеря информации
<OnkelTem> о мелких движениях, о глубине цвета, я не знаю какой дурак это придумал
<OnkelTem> но это идет только во вред
<OnkelTem> а то, что на 60 fps накладывают эти фильтры я уже замечал
<artus> даблин, причем тут фильтры если фильмы снимают с разной частотоооой )
<OnkelTem> нет, дело вообще не в этом
<OnkelTem> разберись в вопросе :)
<OnkelTem> Ты же миры создаешь ))
<artus> ладно, вопрос, попустить это можно на уже готовом рипе? :D
<andrex> myordo: че хотел?
<OnkelTem> artus: мне кажется нет. Я думаю это даже не то, что кто-то фильтр накладывал, возможно это "артефакт" именно енкодера, когда он сжимает.
<OnkelTem> artus: то что выглядит чудовищно - согласен. Я посмотрел один такой - Inception в 60fps
<artus>  OnkelTem я обитель смотрю, возмездие которое. дык местами прям документалка про зомби с такой картинкой :D
<OnkelTem> Короче, как я это себе объясняю, идет потеря микродвижений отдаленных предметов (они просто стопорятся), в рез-те у тебя все персонажи как бы выпадают из общей картины и появляется эффект картонности
<OnkelTem> Ага )
<OnkelTem> В общем, эффект на любителя. У меня матуха когда телек купил Гнусмусовский - неделю мне звонила просила приехать разобраться, говорит у нее по всем программам "спектакли"
<OnkelTem> я не понимал сначала, а когда увидел... захотелось купить билет в Корею, прийти в офис и что-нибудь с ними сделать :)
<artus> да не может стопоритцо отдельный фрагмент, тут скорее опять же в наверно избыточности кадров и отсутствии привычного сглаживания между ними, дающем легкую размытость
<OnkelTem> Да, возможно и так. Но это значит, что сжимали из исходника 25fps? Откуда потеря тогда берется?
<artus> ну исходник то скорее всего 60 был
<OnkelTem> https://www.cnet.com/news/what-is-the-soap-opera-effect/
<OnkelTem> LOL
<artus> просто на мелкие рипы с двд на 25 гняли, а у меня блюрейная рипа
<OnkelTem> Об этом даже статья есть. Только там про именно эффект этот, накладываемый телевизором
<artus> ну телевизор то такое
<artus> прчием загадочно так смотритцо именно по киношному графика, а персонажи как герои теленовостей :D
<OnkelTem> именно
<artus> ну это еше камерону загоняли когда он говорил что начнет снимать в 48 и 60 фпс. типа говнооо, и на хобита плевались с его в мире животных получившихся :D
<OnkelTem> (а я читаю статью, судя по всему именно оригинальные 24 кадра делают эту гадость)
<OnkelTem> Я только одного не понял, почему раз это настолько всё понятно, не определять частоту исходника и не отключать этот Motion Blur Reduction для 24fps
<artus> не, моушин блюр, который смазывает движение не даст тебе по дополнительнуму полноценному кадру на обект. не то это
<OnkelTem> это обратная штука
<OnkelTem> но как выяснилось, она просто вставляет нехватающие кадры
<OnkelTem> и из-за этого и возникает эффект
<OnkelTem> а я думал из-за другого... Ну ладно, теперь буду знать :)
<artus> вобщем в пределах 5-10 кадров оно может еще пропетляет, но 60 они должны быть в 60 сняты :(
<OnkelTem> https://www.cnet.com/news/the-hobbit-3d-tech-divides-our-cnet-reviewers/
<OnkelTem> вот тут ругаются на оригинальные HFR в хоббите
<artus> OnkelTem, ну оно дает полупрозрачные фреймы для мягкости перехода
<OnkelTem> Печально как-то: The visual impact of HFR is immediately apparent and very distinct from what film normally looks like. Jackson employs a moving camera, from sweeping pans to helicopter-shot vistas to pushes through interiors to quick jerks during combat, as frequently and skillfully as any filmmaker. In the HFR "Hobbit," all of that camera movement is seemingly on rails, and objects flow
<OnkelTem> across the screen with pristine smoothness. It's definitely more like reality than standard 24-frame film looks, but it's also somehow more artificial at the same time.
<OnkelTem> Так что, судя по всему, мы застопорились на 24 кадрах и просто не примем новую реальность )
<OnkelTem> Наши потомки будут смотреть 60 fps и не понимать, почему предки ненавидели эту гладкость и называли её эффектом мыльной оперы :)
<OnkelTem> а дело простов том, что мыльные оперы снимаются на 30fps
<OnkelTem> (прям захотелось посмотреть этого хоббита в 3Д на 48fps, но думаю в Москве такого не найти)
<artus> блин, как же убого теперь фильм выглядит. боевка отстой, спецэфекты кажутцо за таакие уши притянуты. вобщем дипломная работа студента :D
<OnkelTem> Но ведь в компьютерных играх тоже самое.
<artus> но ведь была же маагииия киноооооо :D
<OnkelTem> (Возникла мысль попробовать как-то выставить там 24fps чтобы получить эффект фильма)
<OnkelTem> Черт, это что же получается, мы под "эффектом кино" всю дорогу понимали зарезанный fps??
<artus> ну да, легкая смазанность ,плавность картинки, размытость в деталях
<artus> собственно то что отличало от вечернего выпуска новостей :)
<Sergey_IT> было бы чего смотреть....
<Sergey_IT> ТВ - 25 кад/сек
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: так вот и получается, что мы оказывается этот 1 кадр в секунду видим
<OnkelTem> то есть он переворачивает вообще с ног на голову наше восприятие
<OnkelTem> у меня разрыв шаблонов
<OnkelTem> я был уверен, что это какой-то деградационный эффект
<Sergey_IT> по ТВ напрямую 24 кадра в 25 гонят, то есть, если фильм, то он быстрее идет
<Sergey_IT> в цифре не знаю
<artus> дело не в гонят а в снято
<OnkelTem> вово
<Sergey_IT> я про старую классику, сейчас все иначе
<Sergey_IT> это к спецам надо...
<UNIm95>  Sergey_IT artus PAL|SECAM сигнал работает на 30 кадрах в секунду
<UNIm95> Большая часть бетакам кассет сразу записывали в 30 к/с
<UNIm95> а старые видео переархивировались с перекодингом в 30к/с
<UNIm95> и да. Я работал на ТВ
<artus> UNIm95, 25 fps :) у пала и секама
<UNIm95> artus: черт. Ты прав. Но точно помню что все в цифре было в 30к/с
<artus> UNIm95, а 30 фпс - это какраз камеры снимают :D в сырце имеем. а вот уже когда готовим поток для перегона в пал или секам - вот там и режуть :)
<UNIm95> artus: нет. Конечные *.mov были в 30к/с
<artus> кроче вокруг сплошное колдунство и обман :D
<Sergey_IT> и будет еще больше бардака
<artus> UNIm95, ну это оно пока на винте лежит, а если ты из птски застримиш - то на телевизор в далекую забытую всеми деревушку прилетит 24.9999 :D
<UNIm95> artus: может ты и прав. Я не помню настроек медиапортов
<artus> хотя это навтро перестало быть актуальным по причине того что уже давно все в цифре гоняетцо
<artus> *давно
<artus> ** или наверно :D
<UNIm95> аналог в РФ отключают в 2019 в РБ вроде уже
<Sergey_IT> вот включаю аналоговый телевизор и смотрю нормально secam 25 к/c... так что насчет давно....
<artus> Sergey_IT, выключи каку :D
<UNIm95> Агась. В РБ 2015 отключение аналога было.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: В РФ в 2019 отключат
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим
<Admin1488> Парни
<artus> Admin1488, нет
<artus> низя
<Admin1488> Девчата
<artus> и они тоже нет :D
<Admin1488> Существа земные
<artus> Admin1488, ты месяцный лимит вопросов исчерпал :D
<Admin1488> ахах
<Admin1488> Парни а чтоб 4 к смотреть на ебунте нужны какие то пакеты кроме плеера на пример влс и кодека ffmpeg?
<artus> зачем?
<Admin1488> чет у меня оно люто лагает, железо достойное..
<artus> я 4к в браузере смотрю :D проблема одна, закешировать :D
<Admin1488> Да просто так, настраивал гоу про чекнул видос на ноуте он лагал, думал дело в камере, скачал с торента рандомный видос так там еще хуже
<UNIm95> Admin1488: а вывод графики ускоряется видюхой?
<artus> скажуу больше, даже 8к пробовал, но его еше геморнее дожатцо пока подгрузитцо
<Admin1488> UNIm95 хз хз может и процом
<UNIm95> Admin1488: видимо поэтому и тормозит
<Admin1488> а как поток перевести на карту?
<artus> ооо, http://www.red.com/sample-r3d-files можно качнуть и потестиить
<UNIm95> Admin1488: хз как в ВЛС. У меня в smplayer как устройство вывода указан xv(AMD RADEON AVIVO Video)
<artus> у невидии вдпау есть
<Admin1488> вдпау?
<artus> угу, апаратный декодер на видяхе
<Admin1488> отличная новость, только пока мне не понять как решить)
<artus> поставить из реп и выбрать в плеере ?
<artus> у тебя невидия?
<artus> а чего за железки то?
<Admin1488> нвидиа
<Admin1488> вот ща смотрю как в влс сделать
<Admin1488> https://market.yandex.ru/product/12461224/spec?hid=91013&track=tabs
<Admin1488> corei5
<Admin1488> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M 2048
<artus> ну дык, nvidia-vdpau-driver ставь и будет тебе счастье. а че, i5 не хватает 4к прожевать чтоль?
<artus> http://downloads.red.com/sample-r3d-files/weapon-sth-8k-50fps-9to1redcode.zip ща попробую на проце проиграть
<artus> эммм, а чего такое R3D ?
<Admin1488> да чего то не хватает
<Admin1488> текстуры мож какие
<Admin1488> не знаю че это
<Admin1488> nvidia-vdpau-driver стоит
<artus> арр, лень исктаь плеерку. хде бы семпл 8к найти
<Admin1488> а зачем тебе?
<artus> потестить
<Admin1488> все просто)
<Admin1488> artus: арр, лень исктаь плеерку. хде бы семпл 8к найти
<Admin1488> а че с ютубчика не скачать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mplayer
<Admin1488> ?
<andrex> mpv
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MPlayer_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)#.D0.98.D1.81.D0.BF.D0.BE.D0.BB.D1.8C.D0.B7.D0.BE.D0.B2.D0.B0.D0.BD.D0.B8.D0.B5_vdpau_.28.D1.82.D0.BE.D0.BB.D1.8C.D0.BA.D0.BE_.D0.B4.D0.BB.D1.8F_.D0.BD.D0.BE.D0.B2.D1.8B.D1.85_.D0.B2.D0.B8.D0.B4.D0.B5.D0.BE.D0.BA.D0.B0.D1.80.D1.82_nVidia.29
<Admin1488> а это типа мне советы?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> типа
<Admin1488> :-[
<Admin1488> спасибо
<Admin1488> в мпв лагает, но уже не так хоть картинка идет
<andrex> а может просто комп не тащит?
<Admin1488> может, но врле он не из слабых
<andrex> хотяяяяяяяяя у меня ноут тащит)
<Admin1488> так и у меня ноут)
<Admin1488> https://market.yandex.ru/product/12461224/spec?hid=91013&track=tabs
<Admin1488> вот этот
<andrex> с интелом?
<andrex> ))
<Admin1488> тот что на i5
<Admin1488> не)
<andrex> ну уменя i7
<andrex> еще внешний амд есть
<andrex> через pci
<Admin1488> у меня i7 на втором где плех сервер там видос крутит но с периодичными тормозами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а видюшка какая юзается. дисткретная или intel hd
<Admin1488> дискретная
<Admin1488> дрова проприетарные
<Admin1488> vpdau там есть
<Admin1488> а видео с ютуба  кодирует локальный комп или сервер
<Admin1488> как потом примерно устроен?
<Admin1488> поток*
<Admin1488> прост с ютуба 4к хорошо работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 70 рублей и еще надо матрицу менять. афигет
<andrex> вопрс ток нахрен оно
<andrex> что 8 что 4 что 2 даже fhd даже не очень нужно мне покрайней мере
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: так ты поток смотришь? провод или воздух? может воздух не прокачивает
<Admin1488> kjrfkmyj cvjnh.
<Admin1488> локально смотрю
<andrex> винт может не тащить))
<andrex> попробуй в манять закинуть и посмотреть))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нафига на ноуте 1980 смотреть 4к
<andrex> ну если 4k матрица что изврат то любопытно
<andrex> fhd то на ноуте уже ппц
<Admin1488> (17:41:10) Admin1488: Да просто так, настраивал гоу про чекнул видос на ноуте он лагал, думал дело в камере, скачал с торента рандомный видос так там еще хуже
<Admin1488> прост так к этому пришел
<Admin1488> разбирался с одним озаботился другим)
<Admin1488> а что такое манять
<artus> Admin1488, потому что там пережаатый ужее
<Admin1488> ну я так и подумал что они там сами кодируют а потом стримят
<andrex> еще от кодека зависит
<Admin1488> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6027673130
<Admin1488> C воздухом у меня все норм)
<andrex> artus: +1
<Admin1488> а  ты что используешь?
<andrex> а я ваще все в x265 перевариваю)
<andrex> вот такой я извращун)
<andrex> зато обьем в разы меньше
<Admin1488> )
<artus> аррр
<artus> Admin1488, дай прямой линк на тестовое видевоо
<Admin1488> 8к?
<andrex> че ты рыкуеш то артусишко?
<Admin1488> artus:
<artus> Admin1488, угуу
<artus> andrex, да чет не могу найти :D
<artus> ну на тытубе 8к я в браузерке без лагов играю
<andrex> ну я 4k качаю ток цук пиров мало 4 мгабайта всего отдают
<Admin1488> ну я его и имел ввиду, прост можно же скачать его
<andrex> а 8к я ваще не видел даже и не слышал
<Admin1488> https://youtu.be/ChOhcHD8fBA
<artus> угу, но тут 30 фпс всего
<Admin1488> а тебе сколько надобно?
<artus> хыыы, проц гасит в полную :D
<artus> Admin1488, шисят хочууу :D
<Admin1488> мажор
<artus> ммм, нуна будет как нить врубить гипертрейдин и посмотреть хватит ли ему  12 ядер :D
<artus> хотя чего это я, я же без разгона :D
<Admin1488> а  что у тебя за проц
<artus> да еще и html5 , который прожорливей флеша
<artus> Admin1488, Xeon x5670 :)
<andrex> нада будет на моем китаезе потом протестить ваще 8 к
<andrex> всетаки 12 * 2 не шушры мушры
<Admin1488> Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2640 v4 (25M Cache, 2.40 GHz
<Admin1488> Думаю прикупить
<Admin1488> аж два
<artus> ну в синебенче r15 у меня 820 попугаев :)
<andrex> а я не смотрб на папугаи я влопсы смотрю
<andrex> ваще бенчам както не верю
<artus> без разгонааа. а если до 4.5 разогнааатьььь. ууу будет самолет :D
<artus> andrex, ну рендер картинки . кстати там прям ух как заметна разница в гипертрейдинге и рендерит у тебя в 6 потоков или в 12
<artus> адин фиг больше нечем такие процы тестить :D
<andrex> 12
<andrex> по 2 камня
<artus> мне избыточно :)
<andrex> тьпу ты 16
<andrex> можно короче шибануть на 32 ядра если виртуальных 34 потока
<andrex> чтоб не спали
<artus> ну тут проблема найти чем загрузить :D
<andrex> ну как идево 8к
<andrex> ))
<andrex> плату еще взял от ворксейшена серверные чет офига стоят даже у китаез
<Admin1488> короч
<Admin1488> скачал видосы с ютуба
<Admin1488> 8к и 4к все хорошо воспроизводит
<Admin1488> 8к немного подлагивает
<Admin1488> видимо то что я до этого смотрел дерьмом кодировано)
<andrex> нет просто у ютуба заточено под веб
<andrex> тобиш дерьмо
<Admin1488> ну вот об этом я не подумал
<artus> Admin1488, яже сказал уже, тытуб пережимаааеттт. ищи сорцы семплы с битрейтом под 20-30к
<artus> арррр, упоротый влс
<artus> оно вобще умеет регулировать не системную громкость а свою внутриплееровую?
<Admin1488> https://4ksamples.com/
<artus> арррр, хочу potplayer под линууухуууу :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: учавствуй в программе дешифровке генома или внеземные сигналы ищи
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, смысл, на гпу считать профитнее же
<andrex> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ну и гпу туда же. чего простаиваит
<artus> ну так или куда или проц )
<artus> куда которая cuda
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куду для генома. проц для seti
<andrex> ток нафиг оно ненадо будет там 1 мойкомп как ложка чайная в песочнице
<andrex> мреди экскаваторов))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот именно на твой комп упадет пакет и приветом с сириуса.  прославишься
<artus>  https://habrahabr.ru/post/321136/ кому немного упорина? :D
<andrex> дай 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: боянище )
<andrex> я чет подумал сначала про мордокнигу посмотрев на их дейбл
<andrex> ну тут небыло вроде
<andrex> такшто акордионище
<andrex> чет такое ощущение что наши ваще поехали
<andrex> сами себе перечут
<andrex> и какойто велосипед строят
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты наркоман штоле? :D 2 дня новости, какое боянище?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот. все все обсудили в день премьеры
<artus> ниче не знаю, тут не обсуждали)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-29
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> куда артуса дели?
<tagezi> да он опять топор точит наверное
<Leagnus> привет. ноутбучный hdd при форматировании сдох (
<Leagnus> Самсунг-сигейт моментум...
<Leagnus> теперь биосу не даёт стартовать
<aleksei`> отключи хард и стартуй
<Leagnus> стартовал, но блин не сохранил все свои конфиги...
<Leagnus> буду вскрывать пациента, наверное, БМГ или контроллер сломался
<Leagnus> ибо крутится нормально и не щёлкает
<aleksei`> а на другую машину подцепить хардовича?
<aleksei`> раньше помнится, когда ещё в сервисе работал, вытаскивали инфу путём заморозки харда, закидываешь в морозильник на пол часика и потом на холодную всё норм определяется
<aleksei`> правда ненадолго, но инфу вытащить хватало ...
<SergeyIT> я также делал, но под мощным вентилятором
<aleksei`> тоже вариант, только мощный вент не всегда под рукой )
<SergeyIT> и проблема была именно со скоростью вращения, а не с интерфейсом
<aleksei`> по идее если интерфейс мёртвый, то харда просто не видно
<aleksei`> глюков не должно быть, если нет попыток его определить
<SergeyIT> это да
<SergeyIT> а если обороты плавают, то тупить сильно начинает
<aleksei`> в криокамеру его )
<SergeyIT> так прикупи жидкого азота
<SergeyIT> или сухого льда
<aleksei`> недавно так с ноутбучного харда инфу вытаскивал, он правда шёлкал, в три захода справился
<aleksei`> 200+ гигов инфы вытащил
<aleksei`> так что вскрывать хард - последнее дело ...
<SergeyIT> так зима же, на улице попробуй
<aleksei`> ну это смотря какаяф зима, у нас дождь
<aleksei`> +5 где-то
<SergeyIT> все равно холоднее, может конфиги и успеешь вытащить
<aleksei`> ну или он уже разобрал хардовича )
<aleksei`> и все советы мимо
<aleksei`> а ещё у самсунгов и сигейтов было пару партий больших с болезнью стабилитрона на 3.3 вольта, перепаиваешь и всё крутится вертится )
<aleksei`> или это тиристр был - маркировка A2YS, как-то так ...
<SergeyIT> хороший повод на ssd перейти
<Leagnus> не разобрал ещё, попробую заморозить
<Leagnus> ssd не по карману: да и что мне 128 Гб - вот хотя бы пол-тера
<Leagnus> винде серийник отдаёт в диспетчере устройств
<Leagnus> а в ubuntu всё пусто
<Leagnus> тут только ZaY обозначен, 1RDD да катушки круглые 2R2 и 4R7
<Leagnus> всё остальное бескорпусное, навесное, очень мелкое
<Leagnus> а ещё странная деталь под буквой B из 3-х белых пластинок
<Leagnus> похожа на светодиод, но это не он точно
<Leagnus> контакты головок на контроллер перепаял, ничё не поменялось
<SergeyIT> у меня ssd 256Гб... 4 года уже, сейчас и большего объема есть
<aleksei`> сейчас ссдхи подешевели
<aleksei`> хотя мне дома и 128 гб хватает
<aleksei`> ось и своп ~ 30 гигов + хоум на 100. красота, больше и ненадо
<SergeyIT> ну так у меня 3 ОС помещаются )
<aleksei`> ну ты наверное в основном с доками работаешь, с мелочью всякой
<aleksei`> а мне 100 гб хватает для фоток обработки и всего прочего )
<aleksei`> SergeyIT,  извиняй за любопытство, а зачем тебе 3 ОС? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для коллекции и больше бывает
<aleksei`> эмм, коллекции ...
<aleksei`> прост недавно затарился дешёвой квмкой, удобно переключаться
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, сейчас 16.04 старая, sparkylinux c LxQt - новая, виртуалка winXP (старые грехи требуют...)
<aleksei`> ну у меня похоже, только 2 оси, 16.04 и семёрка, иногда приходится в мастдай лезть по работе. для простоты использования квмка и 2 ящика
<Leagnus> чё такое квмка?
<diskin> KVM
<diskin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<diskin> вот что, а не виртуальная машина, как можно подумать )
<Leagnus> во как, прикольно
<Leagnus> а я щас думаю о том, какое г.но эти ноутбучные обычные винты
<Leagnus> и может, проковырять отверстие под экраном ноута и протянуть 2 шлейфа
<Leagnus> и подключить обычный большой винч
<SergeyIT> а смысл ноута тогда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ssd?
 * aleksei` утопал до хаты
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-30
<aleksei`> всем утра
<tagezi> ура
<tagezi> утра*
<tagezi> :)
<aleksei`> а я уже подумал что от радости меня видеть )
<tagezi> :)
<|cub|> ку
<rapidsp> re
<tagezi> сделали новый сервис https://irc.documentfoundation.org/
<tagezi> нетуда :)
<diogenes_> tagezi, а кудась?
<tagezi> diogenes_: #libreoffice-ru
 * diogenes_ любит libreoffice
<diogenes_> tagezi, передай им всем огромный привет
<tagezi> я думаю они переживут :)
<tagezi> нужно те кто что-то будет делать, а не просто приветы передавать :)
<diogenes_> хаха ну яж как пионер, все готов к труду и обороне ))
<diogenes_> всегда*
<SergeyIT> tagezi: а ты там не в одиночестве?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нет, народ есть, хотя и не много
<tagezi> разработчики, переводчики
<SergeyIT> да уж... совсем немного
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-31
<NoOova> Скайяйяй
<Neo4> send complains to a /dev/null
<aleksei`> утра
<diskin> обновил сейчас систему, 16.04.3, просто накатил все обновления за последний месяц. И перестали показываться приложения в Dash, файлы показывает, а приложения - нет. Полечилось с помощью killall -KILL unity-scope-loader, нашел тут: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1506744
<diskin> вдруг кому пригодится...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> логов канала вроде как нет, так что завтра уже все забудется
<diskin> ну и не страшно )
<aleksei`> как это логов нет? http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2018/01/
<SergeyIT> зачем секреты выдаешь? )
<aleksei`> ой, простите )
<diogenes_> не забудем не простим )
<diskin> а эта ссылка есть в FAQ или правилах канала? полезная штука. она в поисковике индексируется?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в шапке канала ее нет, знают только посвещенные
<diskin> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231681.0
<SergeyIT> а у меня в шапке есть
<SergeyIT>  http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<diskin> отлично
<diskin> (не там нажал ctrl-w) :))
<aleksei`> у всех в шапке есть
<aleksei`> на то она и шапка
<Vurtatoo> В svn есть ли изменённые только  файлы игнорируя обновления папки?
<dioxiy> Доброго вечера
<diskin> привет
<dioxiy> !nick dioxiy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick dioxiy'
<dioxiy> Вопрос есть по настройке убунты, могу здесь его задать?
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dioxiy> Принято. Вопрос следующий: можно-ли настроить мультитач-жесты для тачпада? скроллинг и зум двумя пальцами работает, интересует жесты тремя пальцами к примеру
<dioxiy> Например, взмах тремя пальцами для просмотра открытых окон, как в "горячем углу"
<diskin> у меня нет такого тачпада, поэтому не в курсе. может кто-то знает...
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/789915/ubuntu-16-04-multitouch-gestures
<diskin> гугл знает кое-что.. ты пробовал такое?
<diskin> https://www.maketecheasier.com/add-multitouch-gestures-ubuntu/ - тут с картинками )
<diskin> вроде как то что ты хочешь
<dioxiy> Спасибо, сейчас ознакомлюсь
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-01
<aleksei`> утра всем
<rapidsp> а ктонибудь vmware в последнее время не ставил?
<rapidsp> чета она у меня gcc не хочет хавать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где посмототреть использованное и доступное количество файлов на ext3? inodes или как их там
<SergeyIT> вгуглеже )
<diskin> df -i
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, ^^^
<linxon> JohnDoe_71Rus:   -i, --inodes            вывести информацию об индексных дескрипторах, а не                           об использовании блоков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фух. 4% можно жить
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, 4% осталось, или занято?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> занято
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-02
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> послеобеда
<aleksei`> у кого обед, а у кого ещё только начало дня сонное )
<andrex> береш обогреватель с собой в ванну и все оно бодрое
<andrex> главное в розетку его не забудь воткнуть)
<andrex> можно просто 2 провода) если денег нет но вы держитесь)
<diogenes_> andrex, забыл добавить: хорошего вам настроения
<RolleR> drgsdrgsgsrgfsd
<RolleR> tyuyde6ued dtydyt dtry d
<Guest1350> всем здрасте!
<diskin> Guest1350, привет
<Guest1350> diskin: здаров!
<Guest1350> тут есть кто ещё использует 14.04?
<diskin> у меня есть 10.04 на нетбуке, и что?
<Guest1350> diskin: нет, я про 14.04 спрашиваю
<diskin> Guest1350, тогда я не знаю )
<diskin> врядли
<gim> Guest1350: писать в личку без спроса дурной тон в irc
<Guest1350> интересно просто кто ещё использует ЛТС этой версии
<diskin> тут вообще ни у кого убунты нет, похоже )))
<diskin> а 14.04 еще поддерживается разве?
<gim> diskin: не удивлюсь, сам 5 лет как не на убунте))
<Guest1350> diskin: таки да, и ещё год будет официальная поддержка
<Guest1350> diskin: а вот 10.04, нет:)
<diskin> да я знаю..
<Guest1350> хотя 12.04 как-то ещё энтузиасты вытянули на поддержку
<Guest1350> но оно уж очень древнее для десктопа
<Guest1350> мне просто интересно, что тут все на последний LTS перебрались или вашпе на промежуточных последних релизах живут?
<Guest1350> или... о ужас, совсем убунту не используют :D
<gim> 16.04 уже давно в релизе и 17.04 не за горами :)
<gim> 14.04 уже мамонт
<diskin> 18.04 наверно
<diskin> не за горами
 * diskin ушел спать
<gim> Да, 18.04 ессесн
<Guest1350> спокойной
<Guest1350> мамонт не мамонт, а ппа некоторые до сих пор сознательные люди поддерживают
<Guest1350> потому что официально таки как серверная версия так и десктопная 5 лет поддержки
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-04
<spaik> привет есть кто зареганый на tapochek.net
<diskin> net
<Sergey_IT> *.net
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-31
<Raphtalia> Добрый вечер.
<diskin> Raphtalia, привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-01
<OnkelTem> Привет, народ!
<OnkelTem> Сто лет тут не был, чё вы тут, как?
<diskin> OnkelTem, привет, да в основном никак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, живые.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для чего сей непонятный девайс? https://www.ebay.com/itm/DDR2-DDR3-DDR4-to-M2-SSD-Adapter-NGFF-B-Key-Riser-Card-Support-2242-2260-2280/123395887020
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, как я понял, если у тебя нет разъема M.2 для подключения SSD диска с таким интерфейсом, но есть пустой слот памяти, то такой переходник поможет его использовать
<diskin> но то неточно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интересен выбор DDR.  при наличии переходников на  sata и pct-e
<andrex> интересно как оно будет работать вобще
<andrex> аля m2 ssd место оперативки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. нашел описание. от ddr  оно берет 3v  плюс sata  питание и данные на  sata  порт выдает. для пустующих слотов оперативки
<andrex> да гон какойто)
<andrex> лучше мать взять нормальную чтобы на 100 лет хватило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет таких матерей
<andrex> есть
<andrex> уменя работала 10 лет)
<andrex> был выбор тока потом либо сидеть наней и поменять тока проц на fx какойнить или менять все
<andrex> в итоге рещил менять все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чтд. не прожила 100 лет. поменял
<andrex> в принципе даже на интеле можно тоже долго на 1 матери жить только танцев с бубнами будет много если надо какойнить новый проц воткнуть в старый сокет)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: она досих пор работает
<andrex> просто на работу ушла) со всеми кишками
<andrex> и будет работать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и что? у меня в кладовке мать на сокет7 лежит. с процом и памятью в комплекте.
<andrex> че с ней случится то)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и тоже работает
<andrex> и чо у меня на 386 лежит и тоже работает)
<andrex> толшько 7 сокет и прочий хлам устрел
<andrex> причем быстро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так и твоя мать получается устарела. раз сменил
<andrex> и нафиг ненужны
<andrex> для меня да а в целом нет
<andrex> и будет работать и радовать хомяков еще дофига лет
<andrex> ибо чет сомневаюсь что производительнось больше чем есть понгадобится офисным пк
<andrex> скорее пк вымре
<andrex> т
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего в самбе накрутили? smb://workgroup_name/ cпрашивает пароль потом показывает машины. на 14.04 просто показывало  машины сразу
<andrex> скажи спасибо некрософту
<andrex> это они решили группы выкинуть
<andrex> теперь всех матылет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при чем тут мыкрасофт. моя сетка. лубунту 14.04 на флешке. тыкаешь в Сеть, показывае 2 воркгруппы. можно тыкнуть в любую.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лубунта 18ю04 тоже на флешке. тыкаешь в сеть, пустота. но если набрать smb://workgroup_name/ спросит логин и пароль и покажет машины в группе
<andrex> ну выкинь самбу и не епись с ней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще есть кальк, тоже с последней самбой. тыкаешь в сеть, показывате только одну воркгруп (свою) и себя в ней. остальных не видит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык блин, 4 года назад работало. а теперь сломали
<andrex> в том году начали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где подкрутить чтоб как раньше было?
<andrex> беспонятия
<SergeyIT> давно не заморачиваюсь, хожу только на конкретные машины
<andrex> nfs и все
<andrex> если никсы и виндовые толкько серверные оси
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, а ты пароль вводишь, или пустую форму отправляешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пароль на доступ к шаре на win2k3 который контроллер домена одноименного с воркгруп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пустой не прокатывает
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-31
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оказывается на х86 систему можно поставить ядро х86_64 и оно будет работать.
<SKonst> да
<SKonst> вопрос, что на что ставится
<SKonst> для убунтологов такой вопрос конечно не стоит :)
<SKonst> ессно ядро на систему\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не "на" а "в"
<SKonst> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати эту "химеру" почти загубил обновлениями )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ошибка старта логинсервис. или типа того
